# ~*~*The Newly Natural Thread*~*~



## andromeda

*A place for those who've recently BCd to *hang out, chat, rant, rave, ask questions, review products, discuss progress and setbacks, share pictures, and *offer and receive support*.

Feel free to link to threads you've started or threads that you think will be helpful to your fellow newly natural LHCFers.

A cool feature that might help to optimize this thread's resourcefulness is that you can change the title your of posts from the default (re: The Newly Natural Thread). This feature can make it easier to navigate and search the thread.

Also feel free to introduce yourself by telling us

When you BCd
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
Have you been natural before? When?
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
Your current regimen
Your favorite styles
Your current length and goal length
Your photo album, if any

or jump right into the discussion! 

_________________________________________
*Here are some threads that are good reads for those who are starting on their natural and/or healthy hair journey. *

*Resources & Learning from Others' Experiences*
Newbie's Manual: Links to Useful/Important Threads

Read this before you buy anything else!!!

Product Twins- lets list

The Complete Vitamin Guide

Are you newly natural & frustrated? Here are a few tips all in one place!

How Did You Create Your Hair Regimen?

LHCF 'SET BACK' PREVENTION 101

Retaining Length with natural hair- What your best method?

Who has went from Fine to Thick hair.....

Straightening Tips for Naturals...

Ask a long haired natural

"Naked" Hair Pics - find your texture twin!

*Inspiration*
NATURALS: post PICS of your SHRINKAGE!

PHOTO REQUEST: Naturals can I see your pics of...2 years worth of growth, please?

spinoff: naturals show one year of growth!!

Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement!!


*Styles*
Natural Bun Pics

*NATURALS!* Post Pics of all Your Professional & Formal Styles!

Natural Short to Mid Length Hairstyleshoto Thread!

Hair Accessories Websites


----------



## asubeauty

I'm still scurred to BC, but I'll be lurking in this thread.


----------



## andromeda

*My Introduction*

I BCd 4/4/2010

I have fine strands, low-medium density, very tightly coiled (small pen springs), sheeny (as opposed to shiny), 50-65+% shrinkage, and my hair grows up and out

I'm still working on my regimen.  I'll add it to this post later.

I love flat twist outs with curled or bantu-knotted ends.  I also love wearing cornrows under curly wigs.

My current length is about 6 inches all over.  My goal length is mid back length.

My photo album is in my profile.


----------



## andromeda

asubeauty said:


> I'm still scurred to BC, but I'll be lurking in this thread.



I know the feeling.  Feel free to lurk and ask questions!


----------



## andromeda

Here are some recent pics, I'm still clipping off stray relaxed ends 
Fro Right After BCing





Twists




Resulting Twist Out





Flat Twists With Bantu Knotted Ends-Out





Unmanipulated WashnGo Puff


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

yay! *gets comfy* i like the transitioner thread, and posted for a while afte the bc, but i don't feel i fit there anymore. especially when someone told me not to tempt people to bc, which i definitely was not doing.  anyway

i did the bc on Feb 10, 2010 (i think lol) 

um, as far as hair type goes, i'm 4a with some strange c and o patterns. my hair shrinks to pen spring sized coils to pen sized coils. its very clumpy. i used to think my hair was thick, but as i'm getting to know it, i believe that i just have a lot of hair. i'm unsure if my strands are really thick. 

right now, i'm shampooing, dcing, and twisting on sundays, then i cowash on thursday and will try some sort of 'out' style. 

my favorite styles right now are twistout puffs, and my twists even though they are crappy. i'll get it! practice makes perfect.  

i have hair that is shoulder length, and some that is between ear and shoulder. i promise i won't play with the scissors anymore. oh and my goal length is apl. ♥


----------



## andromeda

*Hey Gurl!!!*

 hey vainjane! 



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> yay! *gets comfy* i like the transitioner thread, and posted for a while afte the bc, but i don't feel i fit there anymore.


I feel you. 





> especially when someone told me not to tempt people to bc, which i definitely was not doing.  anyway


erplexed Well, you're welcome here!



> i did the bc on Feb 10, 2010 (i think lol)
> 
> um, as far as hair type goes, i'm 4a with some strange c and o patterns. my hair shrinks to pen spring sized coils to pen sized coils. its very clumpy. i used to think my hair was thick, but as i'm getting to know it, i believe that i just have a lot of hair. i'm unsure if my strands are really thick.
> 
> right now, i'm shampooing, dcing, and twisting on sundays, then i cowash on thursday and will try some sort of 'out' style.
> 
> my favorite styles right now are twistout puffs, and my twists even though they are crappy. i'll get it! practice makes perfect.
> 
> i have hair that is shoulder length, and some that is between ear and shoulder. i promise i won't play with the scissors anymore. oh and my goal length is apl. ♥


I'm still working on my twists too!   eta:  I find that twirling the end of the finished twists in the opposite direction/around my fingers makes my twists look better.


----------



## cch24

thanks andromeda! i have a new home now. i'm subscribing for sure. also, that picture of your unmanipulated wash and go puff is gorgeous!! one day i'll try an out style... one day...

now to answer your questions:

I BC'd on March 22, 2010 and my last relaxer was on October 12, 2008. I think I would classify myself as a 3c, with medium to thick density, and my hair seems to be growing down at this point. I've never let it shrink into a wash and go because I know I wouldn't be happy with the way it hangs at this point, so I'm being patient. I'll try one around August I suppose.

I'm currently co-washing Saturday - Thursday with Tresemme Naturals or Suave Coconut, detangling with my seamless comb, towel drying, applying Knot Today and Mozeke Avocado Creme and bunning. At night I take my bun down, moisturize with shea butter, seal with my olive/castor oil mix, put my hair in 4 twists, and baggy. On Friday's I have my "hair day" in which I prepoo, cowash, dc, and then bun. 

I guess you could say my favorite style right now is a bun. I've been wearing one since I decided to transition and it's just what I'm used to.

I don't plan on straightening until December, but when I pull the very back strands they are at APL but I don't feel comfortable claiming it yet because of my severe natural layers. My goal length is HL (hip length).

Happy to be here!


----------



## andromeda

*Hey! *



cch24 said:


> thanks andromeda! i have a new home now. i'm subscribing for sure. also, that picture of your unmanipulated wash and go puff is gorgeous!! one day i'll try an out style... one day...


Thanks so much!  I really appreciate that.  I can't believe I've been wearing so many out styles.   Let alone just co-washing, throwing it in a puff and going.  I'm supposed to be braided up under a wig but my hair is like "Mama Noooooooo!".  I'll be going back to protective styling soon. 



> now to answer your questions:
> 
> I BC'd on March 22, 2010 and my last relaxer was on October 12, 2008. I think I would classify myself as a 3c, with medium to thick density, and my hair seems to be growing down at this point. I've never let it shrink into a wash and go because I know I wouldn't be happy with the way it hangs at this point, so I'm being patient. I'll try one around August I suppose.
> 
> I'm currently co-washing Saturday - Thursday with Tresemme Naturals or Suave Coconut, detangling with my seamless comb, towel drying, applying Knot Today and Mozeke Avocado Creme and bunning. At night I take my bun down, moisturize with shea butter, seal with my olive/castor oil mix, put my hair in 4 twists, and baggy. On Friday's I have my "hair day" in which I prepoo, cowash, dc, and then bun.
> 
> I guess you could say my favorite style right now is a bun. I've been wearing one since I decided to transition and it's just what I'm used to.
> 
> I don't plan on straightening until December, but when I pull the very back strands they are at APL but I don't feel comfortable claiming it yet because of my severe natural layers. My goal length is HL (hip length).


Solid reggie.   And that Mozeke Avocado Creme sounds divine. *resists urge to Google*



> Happy to be here!


Happy to have you!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Just wanted to pop in and say best of luck to all newly natural ladies!


----------



## andromeda

*Hey Hair Diva!*



BlackMasterPiece said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say best of luck to all newly natural ladies!



Thanks so much, BMP!  Really appreciate that!


----------



## Evallusion

*Checking in...*

I'm not new to being natural but I just recently did a final big chop:

*BC date:* February 11, 2010

*Hair type:* 4B; thick and dense; severe shrinkage; little to no curl definition; hates protein!

*Current products:* Avocado Butter, CD's Healthy Hair Butter, Pink SazzAFrazz Spray, Aussie Moist Conditioner, Castor Oil, any shampoo

*Current regimen*:  I don't have a set regimen, I just listen to my hair.  If it feels gunky, I shampoo.  If its parched, I moisturize or co poo.  If it's dull, I put some oil in it.  I am planning on beginning to do a deep condition/hot oil treatment once a week.

*Styles:* Shrunken or picked out fro with a headband

*Length:* 1.5 to 2 inches

*Goal length (short term):* 6 inches

*Goal length (long term):*  APL shrunken; Waist Length Stretched

*Photo album:* www.fotki.com/naturalei


----------



## Whimsy

Congrats to all the Newly Natural Ladies!!!


----------



## Ready-4-Change

I BC'd on 4-18-2010. So far I have co-washed and I use S-Curl Spray and seal with coconut oil. Here are some pics of when I BC'd it's right after I cut, washed and conditioned.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm shocked at myself. i've never been a big fan of braids, but i think i want to try them.  i have a few braids in my hair right now for a braid-out later in the week, and i like the way the look and feel. so next week i may try to put some smaller ones in and see how i like them.

i can't believe how my tastes are changing now that i am natural. ♥


----------



## cch24

Two questions!

How has your regimen changed since you've chopped? 
Have you noticed that your curl pattern has become more defined since you've chopped?


----------



## Ltown

When you BCd : I long term transtion finish 19 Jan 2010
Your hair type: 3b/c 
Your current regimen: I wash, dc, steam on Sun, Tues/thur-co wash, I've change product since being natural and still testing natural products out. 

Your favorite styles: I wear buns, I'm still style challenge with braid/twist out
Your current length and goal length: SL, goal length BSL
Your photo album, if any: I may have some picturea in LHCF album


----------



## DigitalRain

When you BCd - January 19, 2010

Your hair type/characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down) 

I have coarse, thick strong strands, mainly 4b with random 4a patches.  Its coily, with the coils tending to be larger at the crown, and smaller around the perimeter. I'd say my shrinkage is about 80%. My hair definitely grows out. 

Your current regimen: wash, condition, leave in conditioner 3-4x a week. Im not loyal to just one brand.  I use Afroveda Shea Amla Buttercream, Hairveda Whipped Cream and Almond glaze.

Your favorite styles: a TWA with the roots lifted with a pick to combat shrinkage for right now

Your current length and goal length: 3-4 inches. I want to grow as long as possible 

Your photo album, if any: In my siggy.


----------



## Foxglove

*When you BCd*
March 23, 2010 after a 15 month 3 week 2 day transition

*Your hair type/characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down)*
4b with lots of teeny coils and lots of shrinkage




Hair grows up and out

*Your current regimen*
So far I've been washing and DCing once weekly and cowashing once or twice weekly. Sometimes in the morning if I'm in a rush I'll just stick my head in the shower to get my hair wet and then get to styling
My products- Shampoo: Trader Joe nourish spa condish (SLS free) and Nexxus Aloe rid for clarifying
DC: Using up my stash. I need to find new ones
Wash out condish: Aussie moist, TJ Nourish spa condish, or Bed Head Moisture maniac
Leave in: TJ nourish spa, Bed head moisture maniac, or Karens Body Beautiful hair milk

*Your favorite styles*
So far I can only do a puff. Either wash and go or twistout puff

*Your current length and goal length*
I haven't straightened out my hair but the back is CBL. My goal length is APL but my dream length will be WL just to say I did it lol


----------



## Garner

Andromeda, this is a great thread!!!  Although I am still transitioning, I have read of so many posts with questions as to "what to do once completely natural".  Definitely a support group was necessary.  Andromeda, I believe you did your BC or final chop to natural.  What about VainJane, FoxGlove, Digital Rain and others?  How did you prepare?  Did you have help or did you complete this yourself?  Notice any differences once all relaxed ends were off?


----------



## andromeda

Whimsy said:


> Congrats to all the Newly Natural Ladies!!!


Thanks!  Your hair is lovely! :lovedrool:


cch24 said:


> Two questions!
> 
> How has your regimen changed since you've chopped?
> Have you noticed that your curl pattern has become more defined since you've chopped?


Well, right now, I've gone off the reservation with my regimen.  I usually wear my hair cornrowed under wigs but for the past 2 weeks, I've been wearing my hair out, either in twists, puffs or twist outs.  I've been cowashing/shampooing more often and I still DC once a week. 

My coils are still slightly undefined.


----------



## keelioness

Subscribing..should be done wit the weaves and relaxed ends in a few months! good idea OP


----------



## cch24

***bump***


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

cch24 said:


> Two questions!
> 
> How has your regimen changed since you've chopped?
> Have you noticed that your curl pattern has become more defined since you've chopped?



since i've chopped, i definitely wash my hair more. i'm now washing at least 2 days a week, if not more when i feel i need it. my scalp feels so much better, just like it did the first time i was natural. when i was transitionin, i really didn't wash as often as i should've, because i just couldn't stand to deal with detangling my hair. it was just so hard and i ended up not washing regularly. 

my curl pattern is definitely poppin now. when i was transitioning it was so rough and natty, mostly because i did not wash and moisturized that often. now my scalp is clean and healthy, and my hair gets all the moisture it needs, so its all good. ♥


----------



## cch24

Thanks ladies! A month has passed since my BC and I've noticed that my hair has gotten looser and has more of a wave pattern in the front, and a wave pattern with curls on the end in the back. I will definitely take pictures during my wash day on Friday to show you guys. I think that my hair is very moisturized (I've been on a no cone regimen for about 3 months) and doesn't curl as much.


----------



## teysmith

hey yall!! 

I Big chopped on 03/20/2012. So far so good! I'm loving my natural hair even though its not much..lol. I just wore it out for the first time without hiding it under my lacewig a couple of days ago and I felt great.

Products that I use right now are: s-curl, curl free curl, sta so fro, softee curl activator, vatika, evoo, and my absolute favorite provectiv anti-dryness.. I love this stuff! Its 
amazing

If anyone have a product or a technique that they would recommend to help elimate frizz I would appreciate it. 

here are some pics of my hair..
The first one is the day of my BC and the other two are very recent pics of my hair.


----------



## Anew

When you BCd April 18, 2010
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd 9 months
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness type 4 something, not up on density, curl diameter and all of that stuff
Your current regimen I'm currently in two strand twists with extensions
Your favorite styles lol, I'll know when I take these down
Your current length and goal length TWA, my stylist did the chop for me, washed my hair and combed it out. I have no idea what my hair looks like or anything. Goal length is MBL stretched
Your photo album, if any http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=897


----------



## LoveCraze

Great thread Andromeda. 
I'm subscribing now because I plan to be apart of the newly natural real soon. I made a post about it in the transitioners thread.


----------



## filthyfresh

I did the BC on 2-10-10. Two days after my birthday. I was 9 months post-relaxer when I did it.

My hair type is 4A/4B. I've got relatively thick strands. I've got maybe 50-70% shrinkage. It grows out & down. But it goes up when it dries. The coils are relatively intact but the ends get frizzy very easily. I'm prone to single strand knots. 

I'm still fiddling around with my regimen which is why I'm suffering from dryness. I CW almost daily, depending on what my hair needs or how it looks. I don't cover my hair up when I sleep so I think that's what's messing my hair up. Although I do sleep on a satin pillowcase.

Right now all I can truly do is a TWA. I might be long enough for some two-strand twists but I'm just not that adventurous yet. My length is about a good 3-4 inches of hair. Some parts are chin length when stretched. In the back I'm almost SL. My goal is to be APL/BSL when stretched. I don't think I need any more than that.

I definitely need some help building a solid regimen & sticking to it. I think my hair has the potential to be really nice but I'll be honest & say I've been pretty lazy with it.


----------



## LoveCraze

I Big Chopped last night! YAY April 22, 2010
I was 13 mths post
I have thin strands with low density.
My regimen hasn't been set yet. I'm working on it though.
So far I can do a puff and pull it back. I'm ready to experiment.
 How long is it? IDK. Not very long. Neck length in the back, Comes down the arch of my nose but not past it yet.
For pics, see siggie for fotki link. Plus I made a thread about it.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463500
And I am so glad I did it! Thanks Andromeda for making this thread and for your encouraging reply to my concerns in the transitioning thread!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

subscribing


----------



## cch24

Congrat's Steph!

How is everyone else doing on their newly natural journey?


----------



## preciouslove0x

Hey all! Yay I'm glad this thread was made 

When you BCd - Early March of this year (2010) 
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 7 months
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - 4b. I have coffee-stirrer sized coils. Shrinkage - Can't tell just yet I still have a super TWA. I have about 3-4 inches of hair. But the shrinkage is definitely there. I also have fine strands but many many of them. I love how dense my hair is!
Your current regimen - So I BCed over my spring break and knew that if I came back to school for the last few months with a TWA my grades would go down the toilet b/c I would be in my hair constantly. Sooooo I decided to get braids one last time. I'll be taking them out in two weeks and that's when the fun will begin!! I can't WAIT to see what works and what doesn't work with my new head of hair 
Your favorite styles - don't know yet  
Your current length and goals - 3-4 inches stretched MBL
Your photo album, if any - not yet


----------



## andromeda

Garner said:


> Andromeda, this is a great thread!!!  Although I am still transitioning, I have read of so many posts with questions as to "what to do once completely natural".  Definitely a support group was necessary.  Andromeda, I believe you did your BC or final chop to natural.  What about VainJane, FoxGlove, Digital Rain and others?  How did you prepare?  Did you have help or did you complete this yourself?  Notice any differences once all relaxed ends were off?


Good questions.  In terms of preparing myself mentally/vetting myself to ensure that I was ready BC, I thought about the following, as outlined in the post below:


> Hey, I'm also thinking about BCing. I'm only 12 months post and I'm trying to approach the decision to BC from a logical mindset.
> 
> Here's something I asked myself: "Is my consideration to BC rational or emotional? Am I BCing out of frustration, disgust [towards stringy relaxed ends], contentment, excitement or practicality?" You've already answered this question - you're frustrated. Now you have to clear your mind and consider it from a practical perspective. You might want to ask yourself, "What problems will BCing solve for me?". Here's a more detailed breakdown of the approach I'm taking, laid out in a table format:
> 
> hair in its current state | hair post-bc
> 
> style & appearance
> 
> lifestyle
> 
> care&regimen
> 
> products
> 
> likelihood of relaxing
> 
> 
> Here are some questions that go along with this chart:
> Appearance
> - Will I be comfortable with my hair at the post-bc length?
> 
> -Do I have a grasp of styles that I will wear and do these styles complement my lifestyle (work, events, exercise, etc.)?
> 
> -What styling options will I be missing out on if I BC?
> 
> -Have I accepted my texture?
> 
> Regimen+ Hair Health
> -Will BCing make my hair easier to care for?
> 
> -How will BCing affect my regimen?
> 
> -How will BCing affect my product lineup?
> 
> -If I find myself in a rut after BCing, would I be in danger of relaxing?


Once I was convinced that I was ready to BC (I actually slept on it for a few days just to make sure), I saturated my hair in conditioner and got my shears ready.  I started clipping off relaxed ends, leaving about 1-1.5 (or more) of straight ends, just in case they were actually naturally hair that hadn't reverted.  I DCd overnight with a protein conditioner (Aubrey Organics GPB) and woke up to find that those ends were still straight.  I chopped some more, eventually brushing out my hair into a fro, so the straight ends would be more obvious and I could trim it as one would trim a shrub.   I though I got them all but I still found more last weekend and trimmed some more. At this point I still see some straight ends  (it's really like my hair or my mind is playing tricks on me) but I'm not gonna trim them.  I don't trust anyone to trim my hair but maybe I'll have my mom trim the back of it since it's feasible that I did miss some of the relaxed ends there.  

Now that the ends are off, I notice that my hair is more manageable.  In terms of appearance, it's still very tightly coiled, slightly moreso than when the relaxed ends were hanging on but not dramatically so.  I still have some loose tendrils at my nape and temples which can be frustrating when it comes to styling and was confusing when I was trimming off the relaxed ends.


teysmith said:


> hey yall!!
> 
> I Big chopped on 03/20/2012. So far so good! I'm loving my natural hair even though its not much..lol. I just wore it out for the first time without hiding it under my lacewig a couple of days ago and I felt great.
> 
> Products that I use right now are: s-curl, curl free curl, sta so fro, softee curl activator, vatika, evoo, and my absolute favorite provectiv anti-dryness.. I love this stuff! Its
> amazing
> 
> If anyone have a product or a technique that they would recommend to help elimate frizz I would appreciate it.
> 
> here are some pics of my hair..
> The first one is the day of my BC and the other two are very recent pics of my hair.


You are too fierce with that TWA!


----------



## cch24

Had hair day today!! Now I'm reminded of why I spend 7 minutes on my hair 6 days a week. I'm lazy! Ended up taking a nap under my dryer with my deep conditioner mix on because I was too tired to rinse it out. Spent some time cutting a few more straight ends. Every time I think I've got them all more appear. Sooo annoying. 

I don't plan on straightening until December but I'm really nervous that my straight hair will look crazy with all of my natural layers...


----------



## Evallusion

Not much to report here.  I'm rockin my shrunken fro.  Its a bit longer now. 1 and 3/4 to 2 inches long.  Go me,  Woot Woot!  3 inches by this time in July would be great.  I'm still loving my Healthy Hair Butter from Carol's Daughter.  That in conjunction with my Pink SassaFrazz Spray makes my hair feel super happy.  Also, I've never Deep Conditioned my hair...perhaps that should go on the "to do" list.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i still have some straight hairs too. i admit i cut them today, but i'm trying to stay away from the scissors.

i can't wait to twist my hair. i'm gonna do it tomorrow instead of sunday, cuz it will be raining so i'll have all day. ♥


----------



## sumertyme08

HEY EVERYBODY!!! i BC'd 3/4/10 after about a 10 month transition.

my strands are are fairly thick and I believe I have medium density.

I currently have anywhere between 4-7 inches of hair, my goal is WL stretched. I'm short with a short torso (13.5" from sl to wl) so given no setbacks, it shouldn't take me too long.

My curl diameter ranges from a thick marker to a pen spring. In the front I have more of a wave vs. curl pattern. My hair is extremely frizzy and I haven't quite figured out how to minimize the frizz esp. in the front. 

For the last month my signature style has been the below wash n go...

I LOOOVE suave coconut as my leave in. I haven't incorporated any oils into my regimen at this time nor do I have a strict regimen at this time. I think I may install some crochet braids for a couple months.

One thing that I've noticed since going natural is that my hair doesn't shed!!! While relaxed I could run my fingers through my hair and have a several strands come out at any given time...but I now have severe HIH syndrome and I can honestly say not once have I had a hair to come out. Also I use a paddle brush to detangle in the shower and I have NOT cleaned it out since going natural because there is hardly any hair in it. At first I thought it may have gone down the drain...but that wasn't it because as a relaxed head i had to keep drano on hand for all the hair going down the drain, it's not getting caught in my crack either  I don't know why my hair isn't shedding...but I'm not complaining!!!

Anyway....thank you for starting this thread!!!


----------



## txcurly10

Thanks so much for this thread!

*When you BCd*
I BCd last Saturday, April 17

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
*I was almost thirteen months post-relaxer

*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size,  density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down,  etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and  regimen's possible effectiveness
*While I was relaxing, and during my transition, I always thought I had fine, thin hair. After my big chop, I have come to find that my hair is fine, but is very dense, giving me the appearance of thick hair. My hair type is 4a I guess? My curls are about pencil size. Right now my hair is growing out but I assume it will start to grown down at some point. I have about 50-75% shrinkage.

*Your current regimen
*Right now I am washing with a sufate free shampoo about three times a week. On wash nights, I use the Knot Today leave in and Kinky Curly Curling Custard to define my curls. In the mornings I refresh with water and Jane Carter Nourish & Shine.

*Your favorite styles
*I guess Wash & Gos, but I definitely plan on experimenting a little more with styles.

*Your current length and goal length
*At the longest layer my hair is neck length stretched. My goal length is APL.

*Your photo album, if any*
My Blog


----------



## pookaloo83

sumertyme08 said:


> HEY EVERYBODY!!! i BC'd 3/4/10 after about a 10 month transition.
> 
> my strands are are fairly thick and I believe I have medium density.
> 
> I currently have anywhere between 4-7 inches of hair, my goal is WL stretched. I'm short with a short torso (13.5" from sl to wl) so given no setbacks, it shouldn't take me too long.
> 
> My curl diameter ranges from a thick marker to a pen spring. In the front I have more of a wave vs. curl pattern. My hair is extremely frizzy and I haven't quite figured out how to minimize the frizz esp. in the front.
> 
> For the last month my signature style has been the below wash n go...
> 
> I LOOOVE suave coconut as my leave in. I haven't incorporated any oils into my regimen at this time nor do I have a strict regimen at this time. I think I may install some crochet braids for a couple months.
> 
> One thing that I've noticed since going natural is that my hair doesn't shed!!! While relaxed I could run my fingers through my hair and have a several strands come out at any given time...but I now have severe HIH syndrome and I can honestly say not once have I had a hair to come out. Also I use a paddle brush to detangle in the shower and I have NOT cleaned it out since going natural because there is hardly any hair in it. At first I thought it may have gone down the drain...but that wasn't it because as a relaxed head i had to keep drano on hand for all the hair going down the drain, it's not getting caught in my crack either  I don't know why my hair isn't shedding...but I'm not complaining!!!
> 
> Anyway....thank you for starting this thread!!!




You're really pretty!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

my hurr is krute today. i'm really likin how my refreshed wash'n'go looks. its better than the original wash'n'go! so funky and cool. i wish i could find more ways to make my hair look bigger and chunkier and wilder. ♥


----------



## skegeesmb

When you BCd
I cut my relaxed hair off 4/8/2010


How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
I was almost 10 months post-relaxer


Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size,  density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down,  etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and  regimen's possible effectiveness
My hair type is a combination of 3-4 I believe.  My hair has about 30% shrinkage.  It's frizzy curly without any type of leave in, and it is spongy.  My growth patter grows out and down as it gets longer (I was natural in 2002).  My curl diameter is corkscrew curly in the back.  They are fat curls when wet, but they will shink to the size of a AAA battery when fully dry.


Your current regimen
Wash with a no sulfate shampoo, if I wear my hair curly I will use a leave in conditioner and use the knock off curls goddess curls on my hair and go.  If I wear it straight I will blow dry, use a heat protector product and curl with a flat iron.  


Your favorite styles
Hmm I don't really have any favorites right now because I can't flat twist, and I don't like the look of braid outs on my hair.  But I like a wash and go, and wearing it curled when its straight.


Your current length and goal length
My current length is about 5-6 inches of natural hair all over (I have layers due to the way I cut my hair.  My goal length is long .  Not exactly sure how long I want it exactly. Probably brastrap or mbl curly if I can hold out that long.


Your photo album, if any
I haven't posted pictures in a long time because I hate taking self shots.

www.fotki.com/skegeesmb


----------



## Ijanei

I cant wait to say I'm all natural with my hair =) but until that BC I will show support to you ladies who did it


----------



## Foxglove

Hi guys! I'm still chugging along. I'm doing mostly wash and go puffs but sometimes I'll throw out a twistout puff to mix it up. 
I tried a new product last week (carol's daughter loc butter) for my twistout last week, to try and get a more defined twistout. Of course that was the one night I slept without tying my hair up at night and I had an allergic reaction to one of the ingredients in the loc butter (I think the soybean oil). My face broke out in hives. It was terrible. I'm still working on getting my face back to normal lol. PS if anybody wants it I have 2 jars to trade. It gave a nice twistout, it's just I think I'm allergic to the soybean oil in it
In other news I haven't used heat in my hair since the BC and I don't see myself using heat anytime soon. I also am trying not to do length checks all that often. I may do one at 18 months post but I will try not to do my next one until I'm 2 years post


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Hi guys! I'm still chugging along. I'm doing mostly wash and go puffs but sometimes I'll throw out a twistout puff to mix it up.
> I tried a new product last week (carol's daughter loc butter) for my twistout last week, to try and get a more defined twistout. Of course that was the one night I slept without tying my hair up at night and I had an allergic reaction to one of the ingredients in the loc butter (I think the soybean oil). My face broke out in hives. It was terrible. I'm still working on getting my face back to normal lol. PS if anybody wants it I have 2 jars to trade. It gave a nice twistout, it's just I think I'm allergic to the soybean oil in it
> In other news I haven't used heat in my hair since the BC and I don't see myself using heat anytime soon. I also am trying not to do length checks all that often. I may do one at 18 months post but I will try not to do my next one until I'm 2 years post


 

Hey foxglove, what are you willing to trade for that loc butter?


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Hey foxglove, what are you willing to trade for that loc butter?



What do you have? This is exciting?


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> What do you have? This is exciting?


 
Child I have like too many products. I don't know..........LOOL


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

wow my third day hair is the bomb! i'm gonna wait and twist tomorrow.  i can never make up my mind about this hair. ♥


----------



## cch24

Today as I was pulling my hair up for my bun I liked how my hair looked in a half up style. I may try that when I'm done with school.

For the ladies that do wash and go's, what is your technique? I'm not opposed to using gel, but I kind of want to wait for my hair to get longer so that I can just use a Suave conditioner and some olive oil over it. I think that would give me nicely defined and soft hair without the drying agents of gels.

So I guess my second question is for those that do use gel... is it drying? What type are you using? Is there a difference between your wash and go's with or without the gel?

Thanks ladies! I'm loving this new thread.


----------



## CoutureMe06

Checking in...
I'm not new to being natural but I just recently did a final big chop:

BC date: I actually don't remember. Had to be sometime in December 2009

Hair type: Idk. I think I am a 3c/4a/4b. My hair hates protein. My hair is fine with an evident curl pattern. I have a lot of frizz. I wore individual braids for 2 months and that dried out my hair. Working on getting my moisture level back.

Before that, I did the 2 minute reconstructor and my hair was straw dry. Before I did the treatment, my hair was getting good and I had no problems with frizz. I know that I will not do protein at all. 

Current products: Aussie Moist Conditioner/3 minute deep conditioner, coconut oil, s curl,  queen helene cholestorol, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose, 

Current regimen: I don't have a set regimen, I listen to my hair. I wash and deep condition once a week. I put 16 plaits and moisturize with s curl, seal with coconut oil. That sums it up.

Styles: My hair is braided up and I wear hats.

Length: I haven't measured my hair but I believe it is 3-4 inches unstretched. I have major shrinkage.

Goal length (short term): 5 inches

Goal length (long term): APL shrunken; BSL Length Stretched


----------



## CoutureMe06

Does anyone have problems with frizz? My hair is so frizzy that my curl pattern barely shows. Any suggestions?

Idk if henna would solve this but I don't want the permanent effect of not being able to dye your hair. 

I think I may BKT. I think this will solve it. Any suggestions??? Thanks!


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> Today as I was pulling my hair up for my bun I liked how my hair looked in a half up style. I may try that when I'm done with school.
> 
> For the ladies that do wash and go's, what is your technique? I'm not opposed to using gel, but I kind of want to wait for my hair to get longer so that I can just use a Suave conditioner and some olive oil over it. I think that would give me nicely defined and soft hair without the drying agents of gels.
> 
> So I guess my second question is for those that do use gel... is it drying? What type are you using? Is there a difference between your wash and go's with or without the gel?
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm loving this new thread.



Wash and go: I cowash then immediately after I get out of the shower I do that hair turban type thing with my towel and let my hair dry like that for a couple of minutes. Then I put in my leave in and my oil to seal. Then I use gel only for my edges and tie the edges with a scarf. I use a pick to lift up my roots a little

If you're using gel all over your hair you could mix it with oil to reduce the crunchiness factor. I saw a couple of tutorials on youtube where some people made an ecostyler "curling custard" to give the hold of gel minus the crunch. I never tried it but here is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmBn8qFlcTw


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Child I have like too many products. I don't know..........LOOL



Do you have any Trader Joes or Oyin?


----------



## fluffylocks

andromeda said:


> Here are some recent pics, I'm still clipping off stray relaxed ends
> 
> 
> Unmanipulated WashnGo Puff


 


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> yay! *gets comfy* i like the transitioner thread, and posted for a while afte the bc, but i don't feel i fit there anymore. especially when someone told me not to tempt people to bc, which i definitely was not doing.  anyway
> 
> i did the bc on Feb 10, 2010 (i think lol)
> 
> um, as far as hair type goes, i'm 4a with some strange c and o patterns. my hair shrinks to pen spring sized coils to pen sized coils. its very clumpy. i used to think my hair was thick, but as i'm getting to know it, i believe that i just have a lot of hair. i'm unsure if my strands are really thick.
> 
> right now, i'm shampooing, dcing, and twisting on sundays, then i cowash on thursday and will try some sort of 'out' style.
> 
> my favorite styles right now are twistout puffs, and my twists even though they are crappy. i'll get it! practice makes perfect.
> 
> i have hair that is shoulder length, and some that is between ear and shoulder. i promise i won't play with the scissors anymore. oh and my goal length is apl. ♥


 


*Sigh*  
I loooooooooove yalls two ponytails. 


Andromeda- What products do you use to shampoo, conditon, and leavins/moisturizers/oils when you do washn gos, what was that that was holding the ponytail up? A regular ponytail holder? 


And Vain Jane does your ponytail curls come from a twistout? What products do you use for your twistouts, and to moiturisze, oil--shampoo, conditon, and cowash...nono 



I Bc'd 4/21/2010 I think (wrote it down somewhere) 

Was about 4 months post relaxer

I cant tell my hairs characteristis yet, but I think the strand size is thick, and the density is smedium- dont know curl, shrinkage or growth pattern 

Current regimen im thinking about is shampooing (CON), deepconditoning (ORS or Aphogee 2 min), and a hot oil treatment 1-3x weekly, and moisturize daily with carefree gold.

About to get some braids I think and do the crown and glory for alitte while or up to a year


----------



## andromeda

*How I did my wash-n-go puff*



fluffylocks said:


> *Sigh*
> I loooooooooove yalls two ponytails.
> 
> 
> Andromeda- What products do you use to shampoo, conditon, and leavins/moisturizers/oils when you do washn gos, what was that that was holding the ponytail up? A regular ponytail holder?
> 
> 
> And Vain Jane does your ponytail curls come from a twistout? What products do you use for your twistouts, and to moiturisze, oil--shampoo, conditon, and cowash...nono
> 
> 
> 
> I Bc'd 4/21/2010 I think (wrote it down somewhere)
> 
> Was about 4 months post relaxer
> 
> I cant tell my hairs characteristis yet, but I think the strand size is thick, and the density is smedium- dont know curl, shrinkage or growth pattern
> 
> Current regimen im thinking about is shampooing (CON), deepconditoning (ORS or Aphogee 2 min), and a hot oil treatment 1-3x weekly, and moisturize daily with carefree gold.
> 
> About to get some braids I think and do the crown and glory for alitte while or up to a year



This was a true wash n go.  I was actually ready to go out wearing the manipulated, gel-laden wash n go from a couple of days earlier but it was so dry that I just decided to give my hair a quick wash, even though I was all dressed and errthang.   I leaned over the sink  and used v05 tea therapy blackberry and sage to quickly wash and detangle.  I wrung my hair out and gathered it into a puff using an old, thin, stretched-out elastic.  Those tendrils on the side were being uncooperative, so I said "ah, what the heck!" and left them out.  I slid on my headband, wiped off the excess water that was streaming down my face and onto my shirt and left to go about my business.  No leave-in or styling product, just the v05 condish.  It felt so good to be able to truly wash n go and there was a nice breeze that day, so my freshly co-washed hair was the only perfume I needed. 

HTH!


----------



## andromeda

*Welcome Lovelies!*

Welcome, *evallusion, ready-4-change, ltown, digital rain, anew, filthyfresh, preciouslovely, sumertyme08, txcurly08, skegeesmb, coutureme06*, and *flufflylocks*!  



cch24 said:


> Had hair day today!! Now I'm reminded of why I spend 7 minutes on my hair 6 days a week. I'm lazy! Ended up taking a nap under my dryer with my deep conditioner mix on because I was too tired to rinse it out. Spent some time cutting a few more straight ends. Every time I think I've got them all more appear. Sooo annoying.
> 
> I don't plan on straightening until December but I'm really nervous that my straight hair will look crazy with all of my natural layers...


[email protected] falling asleep under the dryer.  I remember that being the highlight of going to the salon.   I would get some good, drool-producing, wide open mouth-inducing naps under those dryers!

I'm with you on the straight ends.  I feel like I'm in my own version of Alice in Wonderland.  Like the ends are sentient shape-shifters that are laughing at my expense. 



Evallusion said:


> Not much to report here.  I'm rockin my shrunken fro.  Its a bit longer now. 1 and 3/4 to 2 inches long.  Go me,  Woot Woot!  3 inches by this time in July would be great.  I'm still loving my Healthy Hair Butter from Carol's Daughter.  That in conjunction with my Pink SassaFrazz Spray makes my hair feel super happy.  Also, I've never Deep Conditioned my hair...perhaps that should go on the "to do" list.


I think DCing should definitely go on your "to do" list.  I like your approach of listening to your hair and I take much the same approach myself of not doing things simply for the sake of doing it or because it's a certain day.  However, there's something to be said for regularly imparting moisture in the penetrating, long-lasting manner that a DC does.



sumertyme08 said:


> HEY EVERYBODY!!! i BC'd 3/4/10 after about a 10 month transition.
> 
> my strands are are fairly thick and I believe I have medium density.
> 
> I currently have anywhere between 4-7 inches of hair, my goal is WL stretched. I'm short with a short torso (13.5" from sl to wl) so given no setbacks, it shouldn't take me too long.
> 
> My curl diameter ranges from a thick marker to a pen spring. In the front I have more of a wave vs. curl pattern. My hair is extremely frizzy and I haven't quite figured out how to minimize the frizz esp. in the front.
> 
> For the last month my signature style has been the below wash n go...
> 
> I LOOOVE suave coconut as my leave in. I haven't incorporated any oils into my regimen at this time nor do I have a strict regimen at this time. I think I may install some crochet braids for a couple months.
> 
> One thing that I've noticed since going natural is that my hair doesn't shed!!! While relaxed I could run my fingers through my hair and have a several strands come out at any given time...but I now have severe HIH syndrome and I can honestly say not once have I had a hair to come out. Also I use a paddle brush to detangle in the shower and I have NOT cleaned it out since going natural because there is hardly any hair in it. At first I thought it may have gone down the drain...but that wasn't it because as a relaxed head i had to keep drano on hand for all the hair going down the drain, it's not getting caught in my crack either  I don't know why my hair isn't shedding...but I'm not complaining!!!
> 
> Anyway....thank you for starting this thread!!!


I feel you on the HIH.  I gotta get back up under this wig right quick!  *Looks over shoulder and sees the normally lifeless eyes of the styrofoam wig head glaring at me*


----------



## andromeda

*How do you plan to track length?*



Foxglove said:


> Hi guys! I'm still chugging along. I'm doing mostly wash and go puffs but sometimes I'll throw out a twistout puff to mix it up.
> I tried a new product last week (carol's daughter loc butter) for my twistout last week, to try and get a more defined twistout. Of course that was the one night I slept without tying my hair up at night and I had an allergic reaction to one of the ingredients in the loc butter (I think the soybean oil). My face broke out in hives. It was terrible. I'm still working on getting my face back to normal lol. PS if anybody wants it I have 2 jars to trade. It gave a nice twistout, it's just I think I'm allergic to the soybean oil in it
> In other news I haven't used heat in my hair since the BC and I don't see myself using heat anytime soon.* I also am trying not to do length checks all that often.* I may do one at 18 months post but I will try not to do my next one until I'm 2 years post



Sorry you had that reaction. 

The bolded reminded me of a question I had: How do you guys plan on doing length checks?

I can over-think things but this is one area where I want to be consistent and precise.  I guess I'll do a dry stretched length check once a month.  And a straightened one however often I straighten - every season or less often.  I also think I'll take southerntease's approach and tie measuring tape around my neck to be even more accurate and make it easier to track.


----------



## cch24

andromeda said:


> The bolded reminded me of a question I had: How do you guys plan on doing length checks?



I think I'll just pull a section of my dry hair after it's been stretched in a bun. This will hopefully give me a nice surprise when I do decide to straighten as it seems impossible to actually pull my hair completely straight.

How do you all plan on straightening? I'm hoping a rollerset and wrapped overnight will do the trick, but if not I will rollerset and then flat iron (although my skills are less than desirable).


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> Sorry you had that reaction.
> 
> The bolded reminded me of a question I had: How do you guys plan on doing length checks?
> 
> I can over-think things but this is one area where I want to be consistent and precise.  I guess I'll do a dry stretched length check once a month.  And a straightened one however often I straighten - every season or less often.  I also think I'll take southerntease's approach and tie measuring tape around my neck to be even more accurate and make it easier to track.



When I BC'ed I stretched out a portion of my hair at the nape, by my ear, and in the front to check the length. I'll use those parts for length checks


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Do you have any Trader Joes or Oyin?


Unfortunately here in Texas, I have not seen any Trader's Joes. I would love to try it myself. And the Oyin I have I can not part with. I love them. You may be able to get what you want on the product swap thread here on LHCF though. Or perhaps one of the other sister's here may have what you want. **sighs I guess I don't really need any more products right now anyway.



andromeda said:


> The bolded reminded me of a question I had: How do you guys plan on doing length checks?


 

I haven't really done a length check yet. I'll get on it tonight when I wash (cowash) my hair. I'll just pull my hair down from a dry state I guess. That's how I normally see people do their length checks.

Also I wanted to share my super cute puff that I did yesterday. Can't really do much else with my hair right now. I guess it's still too soon cause my twist outs are not defined and my hair goes back into it's fro-ey state. I mean it's still cute, but it wasn't what I was going for. I probably need to use a product with more hold to get the definition I want and leave the twists in longer. I'll be working on it. Anyway, here's the pic.




I loved this look so much I was jumping up and down in excitement.


----------



## andromeda

*Looking good, Ms. Steph!*

^^^Love your puff!


----------



## txcurly10

StephElise said:


> I loved this look so much I was jumping up and down in excitement.



That is really cute on you!

I went to a party last night and it was the first time most of my friends had seen me since my BC. Everyone absolutely loved it!


----------



## LoveCraze

txcurly10 said:


> That is really cute on you!
> 
> I went to a party last night and it was the first time most of my friends had seen me since my BC. Everyone absolutely loved it!


 
Oh this is so pretty! I love the flower accent!!!


----------



## Foxglove

Just realized I missed my 1 month nappiversary!


----------



## Foxglove

And I found an awesome youtuber with tutorials, regimens, etc

http://www.youtube.com/user/Naptural85


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> And I found an awesome youtuber with tutorials, regimens, etc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Naptural85


 

Oh yes she's great! I'm a subscriber as well!


----------



## cch24

Foxglove said:


> And I found an awesome youtuber with tutorials, regimens, etc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Naptural85



about to spend the next hour watching her videos...


----------



## andromeda

txcurly10 said:


> I went to a party last night and it was the first time most of my friends had seen me since my BC. Everyone absolutely loved it!


Nice!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

fluffylocks said:


> *Sigh*
> I loooooooooove yalls two ponytails.
> 
> 
> And Vain Jane does your ponytail curls come from a twistout? What products do you use for your twistouts, and to moiturisze, oil--shampoo, conditon, and cowash...nono



yes i did that puff on a failed twistout. i spritzed the pony puff part with some water so it would revert. 

on that twistout, i think i had used amla and olive heavy cream by qhemet. now to moisturize i am using BRBC and HE LTR leave-in, washing with HE Tousle Me Softly Shampoo, and to dc, Giovanni SAS. cowashing i use anything: Suave, HE, Giovanni. ♥


----------



## Foxglove

My parents haven't seen me since I BC'ed. I finally got around to emailing them pics. I don't care what anybody thinks but my mom is a little outspoken and a little extra so in case she doesn't like it I want her to have her initial reaction when I'm not there then hopefully by the time I get home she will have calmed down a little lol


----------



## txcurly10

StephElise said:


> Oh this is so pretty! I love the flower accent!!!





andromeda said:


> Nice!!



Thank you!


----------



## cch24

Foxglove said:


> My parents haven't seen me since I BC'ed. I finally got around to emailing them pics. I don't care what anybody thinks but my mom is a little outspoken and a little extra so in case she doesn't like it I want her to have her initial reaction when I'm not there then hopefully by the time I get home she will have calmed down a little lol



I hope she loves your hair as much as we do Foxglove!

I think my hair is growing!! I can mostly tell by how my hair feels when I cowash, and how it feels in my hands as I put my hair in a bun. I'm excited! 

How are you guys assessing your regimens? WHen do you decide that what you're doing works/ doesn't work? 

I haven't changed my regimen from my transitioning regimen, and it seems to be going well. I've decided that in July if my stretched hair isn't approximately where I think it should be I'll re-evaluate.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm doing my first braidout since my BC
I'll post pics of the outcome


----------



## Ltown

Foxglove said:


> Do you have any Trader Joes or Oyin?


 
Foxglove, I have oyin burnt pomade sugar and little of shine (something) if you want it. I'm at work so PM and I'll get back with you later.


----------



## DivaD04

Foxglove said:


> My parents haven't seen me since I BC'ed. I finally got around to emailing them pics. I don't care what anybody thinks but my mom is a little outspoken and a little extra so in case she doesn't like it I want her to have her initial reaction when I'm not there then hopefully by the time I get home she will have calmed down a little lol



tell us how it goes.


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> For the ladies that do wash and go's, what is your technique? I'm not opposed to using gel, but I kind of want to wait for my hair to get longer so that I can just use a Suave conditioner and some olive oil over it. I think that would give me nicely defined and soft hair without the drying agents of gels.
> 
> So I guess my second question is for those that do use gel... is it drying? What type are you using? Is there a difference between your wash and go's with or without the gel?
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm loving this new thread.


Well, I've only tried one loose wash-n-go as a impulsive experiment.  I mixed ic fantasia with some v05 condish.  It turned out okay.  I don't think that's attributable to the gel necessarily, my hair just isn't conducive to wash-n-go's.  It was sort of stiff and very dry the following days.  I detailed my wash-n-go puff technique upthread and that one was nice and juicy. 

I bought ecostyler gel  (krystal/max hold) on friday and used it on a flat twist with bantu knotted ends, it wasn't too drying but then again, I undid my hair before the style had completely dried and "set".  Sunday night I did twisted bantu knots using ecostyler gel and I have yet to undo  them(surprisingly, they actually look nice as a style and they were suitable to wear outside casually) and my hair doesn't feel dry.  I'll update tomorrow when I finally undo them.



cch24 said:


> I hope she loves your hair as much as we do Foxglove!


So do I.  Parents, gotta love 'em.  I sent my mom pics last week and she liked it very much.  We'll see how she reacts to it in person on Friday.


> I think my hair is growing!! I can mostly tell by how my hair feels when I cowash, and how it feels in my hands as I put my hair in a bun. I'm excited!
> 
> How are you guys assessing your regimens? WHen do you decide that what you're doing works/ doesn't work?
> 
> I haven't changed my regimen from my transitioning regimen, and it seems to be going well. I've decided that in July if my stretched hair isn't approximately where I think it should be I'll re-evaluate.


This is a good question.  I've been off my normal regimen but I've been documenting my products and results on a calendar.  I decide what works or doesn't work by gauging how my hair feels and isolating products and ingredients.  I'll have to update my answer later since the only constant in my regimen since BCing has been DCing weekly with my normal products.


----------



## cch24

I tried to make a puff. I cowashed, left some conditioner in, smoothed some eco styler gel (does anyone know if this is 'cone free?!) and made a ponytail. Once it dried, it was still a ponytail. I was so disappointed.


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 I do some kind of modification of these
I looked up a bunch of puff videos on youtube and played around until I found something that worked for me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boJKh6LkzYM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zumwqm2s_Ek

One thing I do different is I don't brush my edges. I do the same thing the girl in the wash and go puff does as far as not brushing. I still get smooth edges just from smoothing the gel on with my hands. If it isn't as smooth as you'd like use some more water before adding the gel (like chicoro does)

http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/tutorials/smooth-hairline/


----------



## Vintageglam

Hey ladies I am newly natural having BC'd last week on hols in Thailand.... !!! 

Anyway just wanted to ask - do you ladies still do heavy protein treatments every 6 - 8 weeks or are you now going to forgo these now that you are natural?

TIA 

x Stella


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> I tried to make a puff. I cowashed, left some conditioner in, smoothed some eco styler gel (does anyone know if this is 'cone free?!) and made a ponytail. Once it dried, it was still a ponytail. I was so disappointed.



What do you mean "it was still a ponytail"?  Like it was hanging instead of "standing up"?  I'm looking at the ecostyler krystal ingredients right now.  Here they are: Water, Carbomer,Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, PVP, Glycerin, Triethanonlamine, Sodium Hydryxmethyglycinate, Polysorbate 20, Tetrasodium EDTA, Fragrance, LOVE AND PRIDE  I saw somewhere that hydrolyzed wheat protein is a non-soluble cone.  I'll have to look into that further.  None of the others appear to be cones.


----------



## cch24

Foxglove said:


> cch24 I do some kind of modification of these
> I looked up a bunch of puff videos on youtube and played around until I found something that worked for me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boJKh6LkzYM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zumwqm2s_Ek
> 
> One thing I do different is I don't brush my edges. I do the same thing the girl in the wash and go puff does as far as not brushing. I still get smooth edges just from smoothing the gel on with my hands. If it isn't as smooth as you'd like use some more water before adding the gel (like chicoro does)
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/tutorials/smooth-hairline/



Foxglove, thanks for being so helpful! Next time I'll try to make a bigger puff, and hopefully it won't droop. The whole time I was transitioning I wanted hair that hangs, and now I have it, and I want it to stand up! 

I don't brush my edges either. I'm scared too, because I work really hard to keep my edges full. I brushed them once, and my hair looked like i was reverse transitioning. My roots were pin straight, and my bun was textured.  Never again.


----------



## cch24

andromeda said:


> What do you mean "it was still a ponytail"?  Like it was hanging instead of "standing up"?  I'm looking at the ecostyler krystal ingredients right now.  Here they are: Water, Carbomer,Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, PVP, Glycerin, Triethanonlamine, Sodium Hydryxmethyglycinate, Polysorbate 20, Tetrasodium EDTA, Fragrance, LOVE AND PRIDE  I saw somewhere that hydrolyzed wheat protein is a non-soluble cone.  I'll have to look into that further.  None of the others appear to be cones.



Andromeda! Yes! It was hanging and wasn't fluffy and standing up like everyone else's. I think I'll try using a stocking or something instead of a ponytail holder so that my puff's area is bigger. 

Does that make sense?

And thanks for the ingredients help! I'm going to shampoo in the morning just in case. Being cone free has been awesome thus far, I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## sumertyme08

pookaloo83 said:


> You're really pretty!



thank you so much for the kinds words, I really appreciate that


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> Andromeda! Yes! It was hanging and wasn't fluffy and standing up like everyone else's. *I think I'll try using a stocking or something instead of a ponytail holder so that my puff's area is bigger. *
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> And thanks for the ingredients help! I'm going to shampoo in the morning just in case. Being cone free has been awesome thus far, I don't want to mess it up.


This is one of the keys to a voluminous puff.  That's why my puff came out best when I used a large, stretched out elastic.

I guess you'll have to tease and fluff it to make it stand up.


----------



## Foxglove

Ok guys I'm back with pics
I like the definition from the braidout... before separating






Buuuuut after separating I'm still not getting the results I like
*poof*

Soooo no surprise I put it up. I didn't gel the edges bc I'm not going anywhere
*poof* 





I think I need to try flat twists or cornrows. I feel like those would give me better results with my current length. First I have to learn how to cornrow...


----------



## chebaby

ive been natural for 1 year and i love my hair. im not as new to natural has as some of you but i still consider myself new because im still learning.
i only trimmed my hair once since ive been natural and im thinking of trimming another inch in the next month or two.

my staple/cant live without products are karens body beautiful hair milk, hair cream, ll hair mask, shea butter, ojon revitalizing mist, ors mayo, and oyin honey hemp conditioner. my hair is really thriving with these products.

my hair is a very fine 3c but my hair is more fluffy than it is silky lmao.

i love this thread.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i dont know how much longer i can hang guys   i may be joining you soon....


----------



## andromeda

*Welcome chebaby!*



chebaby said:


> ive been natural for 1 year and i love my hair. im not as new to natural has as some of you but i still consider myself new because im still learning.
> i only trimmed my hair once since ive been natural and im thinking of trimming another inch in the next month or two.
> 
> my staple/cant live without products are karens body beautiful hair milk, hair cream, ll hair mask, shea butter, ojon revitalizing mist, ors mayo, and oyin honey hemp conditioner. my hair is really thriving with these products.
> 
> my hair is a very fine 3c but my hair is more fluffy than it is silky lmao.
> 
> i love this thread.



  Welcome! Glad to have you!  

Your mention of ojon revitalizing mist and oyin honey hemp conditioner got me scratchin like a junkie.   I tried ojon way before beginning my healthy hair journey, maybe 3 or 4 years ago.  At that point, I was doing everything else wrong but I bought Ojon on a whim while watching QVC.  I loved the product and the smell, but needless to say it isn't a cure all for bad hair practices.  I've also heard good things about Oyin Honey Hemp and the name just sounds delectable.


----------



## andromeda

FlawedBeauty said:


> i dont know how much longer i can hang guys   i may be joining you soon....



We'll be more than happy for you to join us when you and your hair are good and ready, whether that's tomorrow or a year from now.


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> Ok guys I'm back with pics
> I like the definition from the braidout... before separating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuut after separating I'm still not getting the results I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo no surprise I put it up. I didn't gel the edges bc I'm not going anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to try flat twists or cornrows. I feel like those would give me better results with my current length. First I have to learn how to cornrow...




How are you making your puff? A stocking? or rubberband?


----------



## Lita

Congrats to the Newly Natural & Welcome to the Natural side
Re: Moisture is your very best friend


----------



## Foxglove

pookaloo83 said:


> How are you making your puff? A stocking? or rubberband?



Stocking. I tried the goody band but it hurts after a few minutes
With the stocking it's adjustable


----------



## Taina

I'm not that new, i`m 8 months post BC but just wanted to say good luck to all of you ladies! you can do it =)


----------



## cch24

about to try a braidout. i'll take pics. definitely going to have to dc overnight to give my hair a treat with all the stuff i've done to it today.


----------



## Platinum

FlawedBeauty said:


> i dont know how much longer i can hang guys  i may be joining you soon....


 

Same here. I even created a thread about this. Keeping an eye on this thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464638


----------



## cch24

I'm attaching my picture. Had to blur my face, it was gross. I like my hair! It's cute and fluffy! I think it will be a lot cuter when it's longer, but you have to work with what you've got.



ETA: One hour is NOT long enough for my hair to dry. But I had to go so...


----------



## Foxglove

Ok guys I'm just getting ready to go out so I fixed it up a little. I picked out the roots gently






Then puffed it up. Just wanted to show the final product


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> I'm attaching my picture. Had to blur my face, it was gross. I like my hair! It's cute and fluffy! I think it will be a lot cuter when it's longer, but you have to work with what you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: One hour is NOT long enough for my hair to dry. But I had to go so...



It looks super cute!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i went out today ang got so many compliments on my janky twists from family. it shocked me. i'm glad someone likes them. i am ready for them to be longer though. ♥


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Can't believe I missed this thread! So many beautiful heads of hair! 


*- When you BCd:* 02/09/10
*- How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd:* 24 weeks
*- Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.): * My hair is fine, seemingly thick, pen coil sized coils to cotton to coarse size 4 waves, 50-75%+ shrinkage, that grows up and out
*  - Your current regimen:* I'm keeping it pretty simple right now. Co-wash 1-3x a week (depends on if my hair is dry and if I'm being lazy), I DC once every two weeks or so, and I air dry. I clarify 1-2 every two weeks depending on buildup. (NOTE: My scalp itched so bad... I wondered what was going on because it wasn't the usual growth itch. I clarified and realized that I had alot of conditioner buildup on my scalp. My hair didn't feel heavy and my scalp wasn't coated. Just thought I'd share for the co-washers.) I use oils, da juice, and/or braid spray. It just depends on what I feel it needs. I'll use a henna gloss once in a blue moon.
*  - Your favorite styles:* regular picked out afro with a pretty scarf or headband 
*  - Your current length and goal length:* not sure where I am everywhere because I haven't straightened but bridge of nose in the front, ear to neck on the sides, and neck length in the back.
*  - Your photo album, if any:* In my profile. 
*  - Personal goal: *I want a healthy voluptuous (velumpshussahhh)  BAA.


----------



## ingenious_mind

*Hello ladies,
I meant to join this thread  earlier but I have been so busy and it slipped my mind*.



When you BCd- *March 5, 2010,  here is the post if you haven't seen: *
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=456550&highlight=
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd- *13 months*
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size,  density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down,  etc.) - *My hair is a mixture of 4a and 3c. I have very loose curls in the front  that form the letter S. The middle sides and back have various curl sizes, but mostly tight coils that are similar in diameter to a pen??? (I'm very bad at hair typing, you guys may be able to help determine better than I can)*
Your current regimen * Cowash everyday with either Nourish Spa, Saave Coconut, or V05 Moisture milk. I then seal with castor oil. I try to DC at least once a week with heat and I shampoo once a month.*
Your favorite styles- *As of right now I am only wearing wash n go's. As my hair grows, I will try twist-outs and braid-outs. When I did them a couple of weeks ago I didn't like the result...I need some new styles though!*
Your current length and goal length- *My hair  grows out in layers. I guess it is still in the TWA phase ....APL is my goal length!*
Your photo album, if any- *not yet...me n pictures have a love and hate relationship. I plan on taking some soon.*

*Do you ladies Henna at all? I want to try it but I've heard that it loosens the curl pattern so I'm not 100% positive I want to do that.*


----------



## Sianna

Hello all!! I've seen and heard of this forum before but was reluctant to join. I don't have long hair! Never have! I do however hope to get close some day. 



*When you BCd*
_I BC'd on 1-25-10, five days before my birthday!
_

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd*
_I didn't really transition at all, and was somewhere around two months post relaxer._


*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness*
_My curl pattern is mostly consistent with that of a 4a, though I do have some areas where the hair is more of a wave than a coil. Density is very thick and my strands range from super fine to thick, but most seem to be of medium thickness. My coils are pretty small, ranging from that of an average drinking straw to pen spring sized. At the moment, shrinkage is around 50-60% but I think this number will increase as my hair grows. Oh, and it grows out and up. Don't know if it will eventually grow down as well._


*Your current regimen*
_Co-wash daily to every other day and moisturize with either straight conditioner, sealing with oil. Or curl activator gel.
_

*Your favorite styles*
_None at the moment.
_

*Your current length and goal length*
_Currently about 2 1/2 inches. I am hoping to get to APL within the next year and a half. As far as long term, I don't think I'd want to go past BSL. I think it'd but me. _

*Your photo album, if any
Not finished setting it up yet, though I did post some pictures here on this site. *






This is what my hair looked like around 3 weeks after I BC'd, when my curl pattern really started to show.


----------



## sydaree

BC date: 4/16/10.  Last perm was in March 2010.

Hair type: 4b, but I think it is 4a at the crown. My hair is thick, dense, dry and kinky. My hair is super short and all I can wear is a twa.

I'm still working out a regimen. I pre-poo 1x-2x a week, co-wash 2-3x per week. I just got my hair steamer in last night, so I will dc in the next couple of days. 

Current products: Organx shampoo, conditioner and deep conditioner. Shea butter and aloe vera daily, sealed with olive oil and one 1000 mg vitamin E capsule. I purchased Hair Rules kinky curling cream and hydrating finishing cream. So far, I do not like these products because I do not believe they have softened or hydrated my hair.

Goal length: waist length

Check out this link to use the LOIS hair typing system: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=droZReaX5bY


----------



## Foxglove

I passed the parent test! They said it looked gorgeous and told me I can use my "expertise" to grow out my mom's hair
I don't know where to begin with her hair. When I was at home she gave me a hard time for DCing once or twice a week and using coconut oil and for not overlapping her relaxer (she wanted to go root to tip)
Hopefully now she'll listen to me about healthier hair practices


----------



## LoveCraze

*Re: Curl pattern appearance??*



Sianna said:


> Hello all!! I've seen and heard of this forum before but was reluctant to join. I don't have long hair! Never have! I do however hope to get close some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my hair looked like around 3 weeks after I BC'd, when my curl pattern really started to show.


 
Wecome to you and all the other new naturals who have subscribed. One thing I have learned about this site is that it is about so much more than just having long hair. The name is decieving IMO, because Health is much more important than Length. So I'm glad you joined.



Your hair looks great! This is what I was wondering about though. How long did it or does it take for one's true curl pattern to show? Is 3 weeks roughly the amount of time? I'm thininking it may also depend on the curl pattern though.


----------



## cch24

*Re: Curl pattern appearance??*



StephElise said:


> Wecome to you and all the other new naturals who have subscribed. One thing I have learned about this site is that it is about so much more than just having long hair. The name is decieving IMO, because Health is much more important than Length. So I'm glad you joined.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair looks great! This is what I was wondering about though. How long did it or does it take for one's true curl pattern to show? Is 3 weeks roughly the amount of time? I'm thininking it may also depend on the curl pattern though.



Hi Steph! I love your puff, it's soo cute! I think it took like 2 good weeks of daily cowashing and deep conditioning once a week for my curl pattern to show. I started off with tighter 4a coils and now my hair looks to be 3c in most areas and just has a wave pattern in others.


----------



## Sianna

*Re: Curl pattern appearance??*



StephElise said:


> Your hair looks great! This is what I was wondering about though. How long did it or does it take for one's true curl pattern to show? Is 3 weeks roughly the amount of time? I'm thininking it may also depend on the curl pattern though.



Thanks so much! As far as your question, I'm really not sure. When I first BC'd, I didn't have any distinctive curl pattern. The day I took this picture is the first time I remember seeing a definite curl pattern in my hair, and as mentioned before, it was about 3 weeks after I BC'd. Though I've heard from other naturals that it can take up to five months for the true curl pattern to appear!


----------



## MCMLXXXIV

•When you BCd- March 16, 2010, 
•How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd- 21 months post 
•Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) – My hair is mostly 4a.  Coils that are similar a number 2 pencil and shaped like an S.  I have a horrible patch in the front on the left side that is wavy and refuses to curl like the rest.  Honestly, I kinda hope its some kind of damage that will grow out, lol. 
•Your current regimen - Well, I’m usually bunning.  When I’m bunning I co wash every 2-3 days.  Each night I take down to moisturize, seal and give my hair a little break. Other than that, my regimen sucks.  I’m always trying new styles on the weekends…I try not to manipulate too much during the week but sometimes I cant help it.  The only consistent thing in my regimen is coconut oil, olive oil, and wheat germ oil.  
•Your favorite styles- While transitioning I hate twist outs, they never turned out right.  I fell in love with braid outs but after my transition that faded away.  I lose more hair when I need to rebraid a braid out but with twist outs, so far I can get 2 day hair and lose little to no hair loss.
•Your current length and goal length- My hair grows out in layers and now its longer in the back.  A little past my shoulders.  The front is neck length. 
•Your photo album, if any-  No photo album, but I’ll post pics sometime soon.


----------



## andromeda

*Welcome!*

Thanks ladies!


Lita said:


> Congrats to the Newly Natural & Welcome to the Natural side
> Re: Moisture is your very best friend





Taina said:


> I'm not that new, i`m 8 months post BC but just wanted to say good luck to all of you ladies! you can do it =)



*Welcome ingenious_mind, sydaree, slaxelan and sianna!*



ingenious_mind said:


> *
> 
> Do you ladies Henna at all? I want to try it but I've heard that it loosens the curl pattern so I'm not 100% positive I want to do that.*


*
I henna monthly.  This weekend, I'm scheduled to do my first henna since BCing.  I have some pics of my henna process in my fotki.  I only experience temporary loosening (although I'm trying to figure out if the dramatic loosening at my temples and nape is due to henna, heat, tension or some combination of those items) but depending on your hair and how often you use it, the loosening effects can be more pronounced and long-lasting.

Why are you interested in using henna - strength, thickening, color, etc?


sydaree said:



			BC date: 4/16/10.  Last perm was in March 2010.

 I just got my hair steamer in last night, so I will dc in the next couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

This reminds me - I must start doing "improvised" steam treatments again.  I haven't done so in almost a year.  Maybe I'll treat myself to a steamer one day.  Let us know how your likes the steamer - you're starting off your newly natural journey right! 



			Check out this link to use the LOIS hair typing system: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=droZReaX5bY

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link.  I read about this system when I first started my hhj but I have yet to revisit it.  I'll check it out later.


slalexan said:



			The only consistent thing in my regimen is coconut oil, olive oil, and wheat germ oil.
		
Click to expand...

**


slalexan said:



 No photo album, but I’ll post pics sometime soon.[/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...

Those are great products to have as constants in your regimen.  Look forward to seeing your pics! 




			Originally Posted by Sianna  
Hello all!! I've seen and heard of this forum before but was reluctant to join. I don't have long hair! Never have! I do however hope to get close some day.
		
Click to expand...

 When I first stumbled on the site, I was reluctant too.  I thought it was only for women who already had long hair.  I rediscovered the site a month later and was pleased to realize that it was just as much about healthy hair as long hair and that everyone was welcome and supported, no matter their current length.  

Glad you've joined us and I'm absolutely elated that your first post was in this thread.  Your hair is beautiful! *


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> I passed the parent test! They said it looked gorgeous


 


> and told me I can use my "expertise" to grow out my mom's hair
> I don't know where to begin with her hair. When I was at home she gave me a hard time for DCing once or twice a week and using coconut oil and for not overlapping her relaxer (she wanted to go root to tip)
> Hopefully now she'll listen to me about healthier hair practices


 I've been tapped as hair consultant for a relative too.  I'm trying to convince them that moisture is key and it doesn't just magically "happen".   



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i went out today ang got so many compliments on my janky twists from family. it shocked me. i'm glad someone likes them. i am ready for them to be longer though. ♥


I peeped your twists in your fotki.  Why are they janky?  They look so nice and juicy and I love how they spiral at the ends.  I see you mentioned the twists in the back didn't come out as nicely as the ones in the front. :scratchch



Foxglove said:


> Ok guys I'm just getting ready to go out so I fixed it up a little. I picked out the roots gently


Beautiful!



cch24 said:


> I'm attaching my picture. Had to blur my face, it was gross. I like my hair! It's cute and fluffy! I think it will be a lot cuter when it's longer, but you have to work with what you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: One hour is NOT long enough for my hair to dry. But I had to go so...


It turned out nicely!


----------



## ingenious_mind

*Re: Welcome!*



andromeda said:


> I henna monthly.  This weekend, I'm scheduled to do my first henna since BCing.  I have some pics of my henna process in my fotki.  I only experience temporary loosening (although I'm trying to figure out if the dramatic loosening at my temples and nape is due to henna, heat, tension or some combination of those items) but depending on your hair and how often you use it, the loosening effects can be more pronounced and long-lasting.
> 
> Why are you interested in using henna - strength, thickening, color, etc?



I don't really care much for the coloring, I would like to benefit for the strength and thickening.


----------



## horizontalstripes

BC: 4/4/10 @ 15 months post my last thermal reconditioning treatment
I'm not sure of my hair type really, I have fine neck length (unstretched) hair that grows down and doesn't hold styles well
I co-wash 2-3 times a wk with giovanni smooth as silk cond., and deep condition w/ aubrey organics honeysuckle rose cond. 1-2x a wk. I use kinky curly knot today and coconut oil after rinsing. Since the bc I've mostly done wash and gos & occasionally banded twistouts. During my transition I did flat twist and curls using small perm rollers.
I just subscribed so right now I only have 2 pics up in my profile album


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

andromeda said:


> I peeped your twists in your fotki.  Why are they janky?  They look so nice and juicy and I love how they spiral at the ends.  I see you mentioned the twists in the back didn't come out as nicely as the ones in the front. :scratchch



for some reason, i am twisting different in the back than i am in the front. i hate it cuz it makes the back ones really tight and short like comb coils, which i don't like on me. i'll figure it out eventually. ♥


----------



## andromeda

*Bantu Knotted Twist Out Results*

I had a meeting yesterday so I finally undid the bantu knots.  Here are some pics:





















Thank goodness for hairpins!  I really like the ecostyler krystal gel - my hair had nice sheen and definition and didn't feel dried out.


----------



## maxineshaw

Very nice *andromeda*!


----------



## pookaloo83

So pretty Andromeda. How long did you keep the bantu knots in? A few days? 1 day?


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> So pretty Andromeda. How long did you keep the bantu knots in? A few days? 1 day?



Thanks! 2 days


----------



## chebaby

i am about to cry. to warm you all do not, i repeat do not use carols daughter rosemary mint shampoo. my hair is so dry there is not any moisture or oil in site. that shampoo did not just simply dry my hair out. in the shower my hair was matted together like i had dreads. urgggg i am so pised, my hair has never felt like this.
i slathered on a whole tube of aveda dry rememdy mask and kbb deep conditioner, detangled and let it sit, rinsed with cool water, used a very moisturizing leave in and sealed with sunshine(shea butter, evoo and vitamin e oil) and do you know my hair is still a dry matted mess. i just dont know what to do.
i have color treated hair and this dryness is making me nervous because of my color. 

i will have to sleep in conditioner and oil tonight but i really dont want to because outside of this situation my hair usually holds on to moisture and too much will make my hair mushy. my hair is very fine and i have to do protein treatments a lot because of the fact my hair holds on to moisture but ill have to do it anyway.

and i know most people dont like carols daughter but i like her products. but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. im thinking about not using her stuff at all because with what that shampoo did to my hair you can not pay me to believe that lisa price uses her own shampoos.


----------



## pookaloo83

chebaby said:


> i am about to cry. to warm you all do not, i repeat do not use carols daughter rosemary mint shampoo. my hair is so dry there is not any moisture or oil in site. that shampoo did not just simply dry my hair out. in the shower my hair was matted together like i had dreads. urgggg i am so pised, my hair has never felt like this.
> i slathered on a whole tube of aveda dry rememdy mask and kbb deep conditioner, detangled and let it sit, rinsed with cool water, used a very moisturizing leave in and sealed with sunshine(shea butter, evoo and vitamin e oil) and do you know my hair is still a dry matted mess. i just dont know what to do.
> i have color treated hair and this dryness is making me nervous because of my color.
> 
> i will have to sleep in conditioner and oil tonight but i really dont want to because outside of this situation my hair usually holds on to moisture and too much will make my hair mushy. my hair is very fine and i have to do protein treatments a lot because of the fact my hair holds on to moisture but ill have to do it anyway.
> 
> and i know most people dont like carols daughter but i like her products. but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. im thinking about not using her stuff at all because with what that shampoo did to my hair you can not pay me to believe that lisa price uses her own shampoos.




You should have sat under the dryer with the conditioner. That has helped me when I used Burt Bee's shampoo. My hair was a dry matted mess. But after sitting under the dryer for like an hour it felt so much better.


----------



## andromeda

chebaby said:


> i am about to cry. to warm you all do not, i repeat do not use carols daughter rosemary mint shampoo. my hair is so dry there is not any moisture or oil in site. that shampoo did not just simply dry my hair out. in the shower my hair was matted together like i had dreads. urgggg i am so pised, my hair has never felt like this.
> i slathered on a whole tube of aveda dry rememdy mask and kbb deep conditioner, detangled and let it sit, rinsed with cool water, used a very moisturizing leave in and sealed with sunshine(shea butter, evoo and vitamin e oil) and do you know my hair is still a dry matted mess. i just dont know what to do.
> i have color treated hair and this dryness is making me nervous because of my color.
> 
> i will have to sleep in conditioner and oil tonight but i really dont want to because outside of this situation my hair usually holds on to moisture and too much will make my hair mushy. my hair is very fine and i have to do protein treatments a lot because of the fact my hair holds on to moisture but ill have to do it anyway.
> 
> and i know most people dont like carols daughter but i like her products. but this has left a bad taste in my mouth. im thinking about not using her stuff at all because with what that shampoo did to my hair you can not pay me to believe that lisa price uses her own shampoos.


Sorry to hear that.  I agree with Pook - it would probably help to find a way to help the DC penetrate into the shaft.  Leaving it on for an extended period will only do so much because hair can only absorb so much.  Maybe you can sit under the dryer as suggested or even do a homespun steam treatment - apply dc to your hair, cover it with a plastic cap/bag, wrap with a steaming towel, cover with another plastic cap/bag.  Or maybe a hot oil treatment for 20-40 min.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

chebaby, i heatstylednatural did a review of that whole line in her blog, and pretty much all of them were fails. the only positive things were that the mist was a hair perfume. other than that, she said the pretty much weren't worth the price tag at all. 


hey, i have never seen your hair other than your avi. can we see your hair? pretty please? ♥


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

my hair feels sooooo good. i'm loving this Qhemet BRBC and HE LTR. its really given me long lasting moisture. ♥


----------



## cch24

Che, I hope that your hair feels better tomorrow! I know how upsetting it can be when a new product not only doesn't do what you want it to do, but fails completely.

Keep us updated!


----------



## chebaby

thanx ladies.
yall are right, i should sit under the dryer. i will do that tongiht and then put my hair in twists with qhemet heavy cream.

the pic in my avi is of my hair when i was realxed, all my natural pics are on my phone lol. when i get my new computer i will change the photo. right now im using someone elses computer.


----------



## chebaby

andromeda, your hair is so shiny and beautiful. i really like that style.


----------



## Platinum

I did it Ladies! I BC'd last night! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465242


I can't believe I'm 100% natural! I baggied with SCurl last night and I don't think my hair or scalp like it. My hair feels coated and my scalp itches like crazy.  Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I did it Ladies! I BC'd last night! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465242
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm 100% natural! I baggied with SCurl last night and I don't think my hair or scalp like it. My hair feels coated and my scalp itches like crazy.  Subscribing to this thread.



I can't hang with the juice. It leaves my hair feeling coated. My hair likes creamy leave ins sealed with oil


----------



## chebaby

my hair likes creamy leave in sealed with butters or oils too. i thought about the juice but i cant see myself doing it.
plus i plan on keeping my hair twisted now anyway so everyday i'll spray with something like oyin juices before i hop in the shower so the steam can help with moisture. i plan to keep my twist in for 1 week at a time.


----------



## Anew

Okay ladies, I'm kind of envious of you all right now. Soon after my BC I had twists installed so I have not had a chance to really see my natural hair. All this time waiting to chop just to cover it up. I did want more length first, I just didn't want to have to transition any longer. So I guess in another 6 weeks I can finally see what works for me, what styles I like, etc...

Until then I'll drop by to see what everyone else is doing and to view the pics *drools*


----------



## andromeda

chebaby said:


> andromeda, your hair is so shiny and beautiful. i really like that style.


Thanks so much! 



Platinum said:


> I did it Ladies! I BC'd last night! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sh...ongrats!  Welcome to the natural side. :cool:


----------



## cch24

Back to daily cowashing and wet bunning. It's so simple, and my hair seems to love it. Sometimes I get bored and want to try other things, but I don't want to cause any setbacks, so I'll stick with what I know.

Congrats Platinum on your BC! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> Back to daily cowashing and wet bunning. It's so simple, and my hair seems to love it. Sometimes I get bored and want to try other things, but I don't want to cause any setbacks, so I'll stick with what I know.
> 
> Congrats Platinum on your BC! It looks beautiful!


 
Cch24, what are you using as co-washing!


----------



## cch24

Ltown said:


> Cch24, what are you using as co-washing!



Hi Ltown!

I've been using the Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner to cowash and detangle. I rinse it all out, and use Knot Today as a leave-in and Mozeke Avocado Cream as a moisturizer. This combo keeps my hair soft and moisturized all day. I love it!

How is your hair progressing since your BC? Have you been cowashing too?


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> Hi Ltown!
> 
> I've been using the Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner to cowash and detangle. I rinse it all out, and use Knot Today as a leave-in and Mozeke Avocado Cream as a moisturizer. This combo keeps my hair soft and moisturized all day. I love it!
> 
> How is your hair progressing since your BC? Have you been cowashing too?


 
I doing good no new hairstyle beside buns, still trying to get some length. Co-washing works sometime I just have to find one that don't make it waxy. I used Jason Biotin, Skala and hair one, it a hit/miss.


----------



## Evallusion

I finally got a leave in conditioner: Jane Carter Solution Leave in Conditioner. It is a light spray with a very strong fresh scent. So far I like it. I spritz my hair with it before applying my butter. My hair has grown a little bit and is still super super thick. Its now 2-2 1/4 inches all around. Shrinkage is still a killer.


----------



## cch24

Ltown said:


> I doing good no new hairstyle beside buns, still trying to get some length. Co-washing works sometime I just have to find one that don't make it waxy. I used Jason Biotin, Skala and hair one, it a hit/miss.



I agree that finding a conditioner that works well is hard, but keep looking! Once you find one you may decide that cowashing is perfect for you.

Do you use cones?


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> I agree that finding a conditioner that works well is hard, but keep looking! Once you find one you may decide that cowashing is perfect for you.
> 
> Do you use cones?


 
oops duplicate!


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> I agree that finding a conditioner that works well is hard, but keep looking! Once you find one you may decide that cowashing is perfect for you.
> 
> Do you use cones?


Yes, but I probably don't need to for co-washing and leave them for the DC.


----------



## LoveCraze

I love your results Andromeda!!




Platinum said:


> I did it Ladies! I BC'd last night! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465242
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm 100% natural! I baggied with SCurl last night and I don't think my hair or scalp like it. My hair feels coated and my scalp itches like crazy.  Subscribing to this thread.


 
Congrats Plat!!! Your puff is gonna be awesome!! Love It!!


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> I can't hang with the juice. It leaves my hair feeling coated. My hair likes creamy leave ins sealed with oil


 

 Well I like the juice. I just modify mine and don't over do the application.  I combine Scurl, Wave Noveau, Carefree Curl Gold and some lemongrass essential oil with about 1/4 cup/spray bottle of distilled water for dilution.  I add this to my hair at night when I set and then I use castor oil on my roots and tips. My hair stays moisturized and not greasy. 
Like I said, It's all in the application!


----------



## chebaby

i got in the mail today the new afroveda hemp seed lock twist and roll butter. its not as thick and dense as it used to be but it still has hold. i like it so far and i will be using it next sunday when i take these twists down and put more in.

it didnt take me that long to do my twists last night either. i used qhemet and my hair is so soft and shiny.


----------



## cch24

Che, do you wear your twists down or do you put them in an updo? Also, I read in another thread that you like the Aveda Be Curly Curl Enhancer. Did you use a leave-in underneath it? Or was that the only styling product you used?


----------



## Platinum

My scalp itches like crazy. I'm thinking about using MN again. It worked wonders for my itchy scalp a few years ago. I'm working on a product list. So far I have...

Shampoo: Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing (old formula- green and white bottle)
Condish: Suave Humectant
Moisturizer: Worlds of Curls Curl Moisturizer, Stay Sof Fro
Gel: EcoStyler Olive Oil
Oils: Vatika Oil, Castor Oil, Black Castor Oil
Leave in Condish: Creme of Nature Lemongrass & Rosemary

Still looking for a DC. I'm on the fence about Lustrasilk Shea and Mango.


----------



## Evallusion

*My mini update*

Some pictures.  I can't believe how much my hair has filled in and THICKENED up.  Here is my hair on *February 11th, 2010*:





*And here is my hair NOW:*













Woot Woot!


----------



## MrsHouston

I'm newly "all natural" as of 3 weeks ago.  I got a texturizer about 2 years ago and just recently cut those ends off.  

My last relaxer was in 2006, but I used a texturizer a few times afterwards.

I curly have different textures more curly in the back and wavy in the front.

I will where my hair out wavy on the weekends and a wig to work during the week.  Trying to get my back past BSL FAST!

My hair is currenly APL when flatironed.

I'm currenlty trying:  Miss Jessies, Mixed Chicks, Shea Moisture, and Bee Mine.


----------



## MrsHouston

*Re: My mini update*



Evallusion said:


> Some pictures.  I can't believe how much my hair has filled in and THICKENED up.  Here is my hair on *February 11th, 2010*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here is my hair NOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot Woot!



That's Some Good Growth Girl!


----------



## Platinum

*Re: My mini update*



Evallusion said:


> Some pictures. I can't believe how much my hair has filled in and THICKENED up. Here is my hair on *February 11th, 2010*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here is my hair NOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot Woot!


 
Wow! Great progress! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tamster

*My intro*

Hi Everyone!

*When you BCd
* April 9, 2010

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd * 12! was so glad when it was over. lol.


*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness* 

 I will try my hardest with this. I believe that I have fine hairs (especially after talking with my mom), but a lot of it so, very thick hair. It shrinks a lot, I think more than half of its stretched length. Curls are the size of a pin spring some slightly larger in the front. I think I am mostly a 4a with some 4b bits in there too. I think its growing up and out.

*Your current regimen* 
I cowash every other day (sometimes every 3 days, or everyday, just depends) with Suave Humectant.
 Oil rinses when I detangle once every week and a half. 
 DC once a week with ORS replenshing, olive oil, and honey. 
When I had too much buildup, I poo'd with Aphogee Deep Moisture (relic from way back when I was relaxed).
I leave in a little humectant or use cantu shea butter leave in (usually the latter).  
I moisturize with olive oil and Elasta QP Olive oil & Mango butter. 
I don't know what to seal with? Coconut oil leaves my hair feeling super hard and dry.

*Your favorite styles* Wash and gos, and my puff. 


*Your current length and goal length* I am just about chin length stretched, and my goal is to be neck length unstretched.. bra strap length stretched.

*Your photo album, if any* None yet..

Any suggestions?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

*Re: My intro*

Hey guys, I acually BC'd in November of 2009, after a one year transition. Am I still newly natural?
If I am....


*When you BCd
* November 6, 2009

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd * 
13


*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness* 

 4 a mix of coils, crinkles and pin springs

*Your current regimen* 
-Prepoo with some conditioner and mix it with vatika or coconut oil
-wash with either my Creme of Nature or some CD Black Vanillas
-DC with cholesterol and a mix of almond oil and jojoba oil(funnyhow my hair likes the same things it does as when I was relaxed , is this just me?)
- Use, Kinky Curly KNot Today and Garnier Long and Strong as a leave in. (I don't do curly girl)
-Use coconut oil to seal
-Shingle with Eco styler or Kinky Curly. 
-if I aint shingling, I usually do twists with Miss Jessie and seal with lightly with jojoba

I do this one time a week if it's in twists, twice if I am shingling.

*Your favorite styles* Wash and gos, and my two-strand twist up do


*Your current length and goal length* 
I am shoulder length stretched and ear length unstretched.
I think I have reached BAA status
My goal length is atleast WL, lol

*Your photo album, if any* None yet..

Any suggestions?


----------



## cch24

ZeeOl'Lady- My hair seems to like the same products that my transitioning hair likes as well. I haven't felt a need to switch up my regimen/ products, but I will re-evaluate in July and see how my hair is progressing.


----------



## andromeda

Welcome mshouston, tamz412 and zeeol'lady!




StephElise said:


> I love your results Andromeda!!


Thanks StephElise! 



Evallusion said:


> Some pictures.  I can't believe how much my hair has filled in and THICKENED up.  Here is my hair on *February 11th, 2010*:


  Your thickness!  Love it!  Great progress!


----------



## Evallusion

MrsHouston said:


> That's Some Good Growth Girl!





Platinum said:


> Wow! Great progress! Keep up the good work!





andromeda said:


> Welcome mshouston, tamz412 and zeeol'lady!
> 
> 
> Thanks StephElise!
> 
> Your thickness!  Love it!  Great progress!





Thanks ladies!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

the twistout on those janky twists that i did was really pretty! i loved it. the twistout convinced me not to give up on twisting. ♥


----------



## Aggie

Subscribing to browse through later


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

cch24 said:


> ZeeOl'Lady- My hair seems to like the same products that my transitioning hair likes as well. I haven't felt a need to switch up my regimen/ products, but I will re-evaluate in July and see how my hair is progressing.


Funny thing is, I went out and bought all new products...
They didn't work for me.
I then slowly went back to my pre-natural products and they work for me just as well as they did when I was relaxed.


----------



## Platinum

I keep finding straight ends since I BC'd. I thought I did a pretty good job of clipping the stray ends the day after I BC'd but I guess not. Am I the only one that's dealing with this? I also clipped a few ends that I thought were relaxed only to realize that some of my hair is more of a loose texture than other parts. I'm not sure about the definition of "scab hair" or if it even exists. Is there a possibility that I may have some scab hair mixed in?


----------



## Southern Belle

Platinum said:


> *I keep finding straight ends since I BC'd. I thought I did a pretty good job of clipping the stray ends the day after I BC'd but I guess not. Am I the only one that's dealing with this?* I also clipped a few ends that I thought were relaxed only to realize that some of my hair is more of a loose texture than other parts. I'm not sure about the definition of "scab hair" or if it even exists. Is there a possibility that I may have some scab hair mixed in?


 
No, you're not the only one, Platinum. It's normal to find "strays" several weeks after the BC. I BC'd on March 5th, and I'm STILL finding them. 

As for your differing textures, that's normal too. My crown is a much tighter curl (and coarser) than the rest of my hair. So careful with cutting what you think are strays, because it could be your true texture for that section of your hair.


----------



## LoveCraze

Southern Belle said:


> No, you're not the only one, Platinum. It's normal to find "strays" several weeks after the BC. I BC'd on March 5th, and I'm STILL finding them.
> 
> As for your differing textures, that's normal too. My crown is a much tighter curl (and coarser) than the rest of my hair. So careful with cutting what you think are strays, because it could be your true texture for that section of your hair.


 

ITA. I'm still clipping relaxed ends that I thought were gone. I too also notice that mixed in with my 4A hairs are some 3C hairs that are much straighter with less shrinkage and so they appear to be longer. I'm still not sure if I should cut those down anyway so that it will all look even with the shrinkage and all. Oh and I am seriously considering letting a barber friend of mine clean up my mini fro of the strays. I seem to recall however, someone saying how it wasn't a good idea to let a barber cut your hair. But I'm not sure why. Old timers.....
Scab hair?  Yeah I'm sure it exists and I probably have some too. Time will tell though.


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> ITA. I'm still clipping relaxed ends that I thought were gone. I too also notice that mixed in with my 4A hairs are some 3C hairs that are much straighter with less shrinkage and so they appear to be longer. I'm still not sure if I should cut those down anyway so that it will all look even with the shrinkage and all. Oh and I am seriously considering letting a barber friend of mine clean up my mini fro of the strays. I seem to recall however, someone saying how it wasn't a good idea to let a barber cut your hair. But I'm not sure why. Old timers.....
> Scab hair? Yeah I'm sure it exists and I probably have some too. Time will tell though.


 
I remember this happening to me so I stop cutting because it was actually place where my natural hair is straighter.


----------



## natural_one

I am a fairly new natural..I BC'd back in Aug down to less than an inch on the sides and back and about 2 inches on top...
My regimen consist of: 
washing with Loreal Sulfate-free shampoo
conditioning/co-washing with Victoria Secret's conditioners. 
For defining I use KCCC or EcoStyler. I finally figured out how to use the KCCC correctly..When I first used it, it looked like I had shellac on my head but now I am in love with it..
Leave in/moisturizers- I mix conditioner and my coconut oil concoction and apply after washing, then spray Sta so soft fro or my juice mixture 

I love my hair!!


----------



## Foxglove

I'm mashing up an avocado for a DC. I'll post up results after. I'm also 17 months post relaxer today!


----------



## cch24

Foxglove your signature picture is gorgeous!!


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> I keep finding straight ends since I BC'd. I thought I did a pretty good job of clipping the stray ends the day after I BC'd but I guess not. Am I the only one that's dealing with this? I also clipped a few ends that I thought were relaxed only to realize that some of my hair is more of a loose texture than other parts. I'm not sure about the definition of "scab hair" or if it even exists. Is there a possibility that I may have some scab hair mixed in?



Um yeah and it's bloody annoying.  I've ranted about it several times in this thread and transitioners support thread.


----------



## Foxglove

Done! The avocado treatment left my hair feeling great. It feels so soft and fluffy. The downside is even though I blended everything I have little avocado fibers in my hair. The teeny spirals at the end of my hair are acting like a little basket and trapping the little fibers. I'm going to be picking these out for a while lol
Maybe next time I'll put everything through a sieve before using it


----------



## LoveCraze

cch24 said:


> Foxglove your signature picture is gorgeous!!


 
I was just about to say the same thing. Something about a natural in natural sun light.


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> Foxglove your signature picture is gorgeous!!





StephElise said:


> I was just about to say the same thing. Something about a natural in natural sun light.



Thanks guys!


----------



## Anew

Are you ladies going to participate in the "National Afro Day" on the 4th?


----------



## SouthernBeauty

Hey everybody!!! I am a newly natural as well! I have been slipping on my hair bc I always wants to wear it out and I havent been doing much protective styling! 

I did my big chop Nov. 2009 transitioned for 11 months 
I have very thick coarse hair type 4b
My NEW reggie will be dc once a week, protective style all week, moisturize and seal everyday 
Wash n go's and twistout 
Current length sl and short term goal is apl


Your photo album, if any


----------



## SouthernBeauty

Anew said:


> Are you ladies going to participate in the "National Afro Day" on the 4th?


 
I will be participating then getting kinky twist right afterward!


----------



## Platinum

Anew said:


> Are you ladies going to participate in the "National Afro Day" on the 4th?


 
Definetely!


----------



## cch24

How's everyone's hair doing today?

I didn't do anything special. Just co-washed and bunned. I do everything to my hair in four parts, and I can stretch the back sections to about 1/2 inch above armpit in the front. I'm hoping to claim APL by the end of this month. *fingers crossed*


----------



## txcurly10

cch24 said:


> How's everyone's hair doing today?
> 
> I didn't do anything special. Just co-washed and bunned. I do everything to my hair in four parts, and I can stretch the back sections to about 1/2 inch above armpit in the front. I'm hoping to claim APL by the end of this month. *fingers crossed*



Mine is good, just in a second day wash-n-go. I'm still really in love with my hair, and I think I've finally gotten over my hands in hair disease!  I could not stop playing with my hair and then it would get all frizzy.


----------



## Diva_Esq

Great thread idea! I love it! 

Here's my info:

When you BCd- *April 5, 2010 (so today is my 1 month natural mark!)* 

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd- *11 months, 3 days*

Your hair type- *Combination of 3a & b with some 2c in the back.  My hair is very thick, medium to coarse & dense (lots of strands).  I measured the diameter of some of my curls...most are 1 1/2-2 cm in length and a few around 3/4-1 cm.  I don't know what that means though! Right now it's growing out in the top and down in the back b/c the back is longer (yes, I have the dreaded BC mullet  that will get evened out in a few months). *

Your current regimen- *Since my BC, I've been cowashing daily and wearing a wash n go or puff.  My hair is very curly, so I've just been really doing a KISS regimen while experimenting with products.  I usually cowash in the shower with HE None of Your Frizziness or Totally Twisted or Yes to Carrots or Suave Professionals Sleek or Tigi Bedhead Moisture Maniac or GF Triple Nutrition (basically, any condish that I am feeling at the time since I am still experimenting).  I finger detangle in the shower after thoroughly saturating my strands with condish.  I rinse with cool water and squeez excess water.  I add some conditioner, SheaMoisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie &/or Eco-styler Gel and brush it through with my Denman to make my curls pop.  I only have about 6 inches of hair (cut off 9 inches of relaxer), so it's still pretty short.  I usually use GF Wax or Ecostyler Gel to slick my edges back and put the front pulled back into a hair zing and a slight wavy hump with the back out in a curl wash n go.  At night, I sleep with a 100% silk scarf on. * 

Your favorite styles- *wash n go, wet bun, mohawk wash n go, hair zing hump...can't do much with it at this length.*

current length- *SL in back, earlobe length on sides & eye length in front* 

goal length- *MBL to WL stretched * 

Your photo album- *in my profile*

ETA: Curl diameter information.


----------



## IslandDiva08

· When you BCd -----September 2009 

· How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd---- 6 months 

· Your hair type---- Still trying to figure out my hair type, I would say a 4b-C or maybe a D???

· Curl pattern----- I have seen S, Z and O curl patterns…… if that makes sense

· Amount of shrinkage----- Major shrinkage when water touches my hair 

· Your current regimen----- Don't have a set regimen, still trying out products to see what works for my hair. But I do wash my hair once per week.  

· Your favorite styles--- twists under my wigs 

· Your current length and goal length---- To be honest I am not really focused on the length right now, I am trying get my hair back to a healthy state. After that I can start working on the length, because with health comes length...right??. 

·  Your photo album---- none as yet, lost most of my bc pictures when my bb crash


----------



## andromeda

*Welcome!*

Welcome ladies!

diva esq, you and I bc'd around the same time.  I actually finished my BC the morning of the 5th.   Your hair is beautiful and your reggie sounds so eaay-breezy!

island diva, your hair sounds similar to mine.  I look forward to seeing pictures one day.


----------



## Aggie

*Okay here is my update:*


1. When you BCd
*April 30th, 2010* 

2. How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd 
*15 months 1 week*

3. Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness 
*My hair type is 4a/b, fine textured, medium density, very tight curls with an amazing amount of shrinkage. The hair on the top of my head grows up and the back of my head grows down. It's all mixed up like conch salad*.

4. Your current regimen 
*I use shampoo only once every 3-6 weeks depending on the amount of build up I have. I use very low manipulation styles like boxed braids and whole wigs. *

*I love Dcing my hair so I do those more often than I shampoo-about once every 7-10 days. When my hair is braided though I DC once every 2-2.5 weeks or so. *

*I do fit in some cowashing as well as needed. I use henna, indigo, and other ayurveda powders when I feel they're needed. *

*My products are mostly natural/organic with the exception of some commercial products like Joico and some Dominican hair products.*

5. Your favorite styles 
*Boxed brraids and wigs and now wash and go every now and then. I protective style my hair often than not.*

6. Your current length and goal length 
*My current length is shoulder length stretched and my goal length is BSL stretched. I think that by the time I reach collar length unstretched, I will probably be between APL and BSL because of the amount of shrinkage my hair has.*

7. Your photo album, if any
*My progress photos may be found in my fotki album in my siggy - no password needed*.


----------



## andromeda

^^^Thanks for posting your info, Aggie. [email protected] conch salad.

For those of us who wear wigs, feel free to post pics of your faves and discuss how you handle wearing as a [newly] natural.


cch24 said:


> How's everyone's hair doing today?
> 
> I didn't do anything special. Just co-washed and bunned. I do everything to my hair in four parts, and I can stretch the back sections to about 1/2 inch above armpit in the front. I'm hoping to claim APL by the end of this month. *fingers crossed*



I'm wearing my hair in a wash-n-go puff.  I need to start baggying and going back under wigs (I know, I know) because my ends are looking worn.  

Congrats on nearing APL!


----------



## Diva_Esq

*Re: Welcome!*



andromeda said:


> Welcome ladies!
> 
> *diva esq, you and I bc'd around the same time. I actually finished my BC the morning of the 5th.  Your hair is beautiful and your reggie sounds so eaay-breezy!*
> 
> island diva, your hair sounds similar to mine. I look forward to seeing pictures one day.


 
 BC twin!   Thanks for the compliments!  Simple is best for me.

Question: What does the curl diameter show?


----------



## Platinum

It's been one week since I BC'd and I love being natural! I love wearing my afro out  and puffs. I'm getting positive feedback from my male friends, my parents, and my children. So far, I have gotten a few dirty looks from other sistas (like erplexed) and one of the female drivers in my company with relaxed ear length hair asked if I plan to get a straightening comb or flat iron for my hair. I'm not worried about that, my hair is still longer than hers.

I saw my best friend yesterday (male truck driver). He knew I was transitioning but hadn't seen me since I chopped. He was like  when he saw me. He said, "wow! You look beautiful! I love your hair like that, it really suits you". He also told me "Don't let anyone convince you to perm your hair again".


----------



## cch24

*Re: Welcome!*



Diva_Esq said:


> BC twin!   Thanks for the compliments!  Simple is best for me.
> 
> Question: What does the curl diameter show?



I'm pretty sure that curl diameter tells your hair type according to the Andre system. His system does not take into account factors like strand size, density, or texture. That's why some people have difficulty with hair typing because they want to include those other factors.

----

In a few days I'll be 19 months post relaxer and almost 2 months natural! I'm loving my journey thus far. I still haven't changed my regimen, but it seems to be working. I'm currently under the dryer now with coconut oil and Mane n Tail for my protein prepoo.


----------



## andromeda

Diva_Esq said:


> BC twin!   Thanks for the compliments!  Simple is best for me.
> 
> Question: What does the curl diameter show?





cch24 said:


> I'm pretty sure that curl diameter tells your hair type according to the Andre system. His system does not take into account factors like strand size, density, or texture. That's why some people have difficulty with hair typing because they want to include those other factors.


Yes, curl diameter correlates to Andre's numbered hair typing system.  The reason I ask for more characteristics beyond just what type (1-4a/b/c) you are is because strand size, strand shape, density and texture play a large role in not only how hair appears, but how it behaves and what types of products, ingredients and techniques work. It's not so much that I find conventional hair typing difficult, I just don't find typing only by curl size/diameter useful in theory or application. kblc6 describes it perfectly in this post.  

Here's my curl size/diameter:








> In a few days I'll be 19 months post relaxer and almost 2 months natural!* I'm loving my journey thus far. I still haven't changed my regimen, but it seems to be working.* I'm currently under the dryer now with coconut oil and Mane n Tail for my protein prepoo.


  Glad to hear that!  I did a coconut oil prepoo last weekend prior to shampooing and hennaing - my hair was so soft!


----------



## LoveCraze

andromeda said:


> Yes, curl diameter correlates to Andre's numbered hair typing system. The reason I ask for more characteristics beyond just what type (1-4a/b/c) you are is because strand size, strand shape, density and texture play a large role in not only how hair appears, but how it behaves and what types of products, ingredients and techniques work. It's not so much that I find conventional hair typing difficult, I just don't find typing only by curl size/diameter useful in theory or application. kblc6 describes it perfectly in this post.
> 
> Here's my curl size/diameter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that! I did a coconut oil prepoo last weekend prior to shampooing and hennaing - my hair was so soft!


 
Ooh nice close up pic. Maybe we should all post pics of our curl/coil sizes.  I recently ask BMP to check my fotki to see what my hair type was. I was thinking I was a 4A/B with some 3C. But she determined that I was more 3C/4A mix no 4B. Of course Andre's system is strictly by curl diameter. But I encourage you to seek BMP out if you really wanted an assessement by someone who is used to looking at different hair types. You can post pics to this thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464028 Just an FYI. But I do agree with you Andromeda, that so much more comes into play in regards to which products, techniques and regimens work for our hair. BTW, I have shed hairs the same size as your coil also.


----------



## andromeda

Oh yeah, as I mentioned above - I hennaed last weekend.  This was my first time hennaing as a newly natural.  I took lots of pics before, during and after the process because I wanted to document the effects.  Unfortunately, my camera malfunctioned and insisted the storage card needed to be reformatted and I lost all the pictures.  I only 3 pics showing my hair after I had hennaed, rinsed and DCd.  As usual, my hair felt softer and stronger.  I did have some temporary loosening, esp along my hairline and at my temples and nape.  I've been doing wash-n-go puffs all week and most of my hair is back to its normal level of coily-ness, while the tendrils at the temples and nape are still looser.

I don't know why I've been tempting fate by doing wash-n-go''s.  I've experienced lots of SSKs.  I absolutely *have to* keep my ends stretched.  I put in some small twists yesterday.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney

Is it just me or anyone kinda bored?

i WANT SOME COLOR OR SOMETHING BUT AM afraid of any curl loosening.

I think i want a dominican too


----------



## cch24

andromeda said:


> I don't know why I've been tempting fate by doing wash-n-go''s.  I've experienced lots of SSKs.  I absolutely *have to* keep my ends stretched.  I put in some small twists yesterday.



Andromeda, how do you know if you have SSKs? Do you feel them when you touch your hair, or do you see them when you look at your shed hair?


----------



## Evallusion

Mini update:

My hair is super dry and brittle.  Its highly annoying.  I think its because I let my hair shrink so much.  Shrinkage gets my hair so  tangled and also its hard for my moisturizer to get to every strand when my hair is shrunken.  So, I'm thinking I'm going to have to comb my hair daily.  Because my hair does not like this "only combing on wash days" thing.  Will post pics on the 11th when I am 3 months post chop.


----------



## cch24

Evallusion: Sorry to hear that your hair feels dry. Do you think a spray moisturizer would help ensure that each strand gets moisturized?


----------



## Evallusion

cch24:  I'm using a glycerin based spray moisturizer now and my hair feels nice today. (I had stopped using it because the glycerin was acting up with the weather change.)  Do you know of any non glycerin based spray moisturizers?


----------



## LoveCraze

Just bought me some Bentonite clay and plan to use it tonight. I'll take pics if I do use it to show before and after.


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> Andromeda, how do you know if you have SSKs? Do you feel them when you touch your hair, or do you see them when you look at your shed hair?



I feel them when I touch my hair.  I also witnessed one form on a shed hair - it strand formed a knot, pretty much on its own, just in the process of me picking it up and trying to place it in my hand.

Here's a pic:




Before I picked it up, it was an almost perfect coil with one bend.  But the time I got it into my hand, it had loosely knotted/coiled up on itself (I tried to remove the knot but since it's so small, I ended up making it tighter), causing another bend.  Of course, all these bends are prime spots for breakage.



Evallusion said:


> Mini update:
> 
> My hair is super dry and brittle.  Its highly annoying.  I think its because I let my hair shrink so much.  Shrinkage gets my hair so  tangled and also its hard for my moisturizer to get to every strand when my hair is shrunken.  So, I'm thinking I'm going to have to comb my hair daily.  Because my hair does not like this "only combing on wash days" thing.  Will post pics on the 11th when I am 3 months post chop.


I notice my ends start to feel brittle after wearing my hair in a shrunken puff for a prolonger period of time.


----------



## cch24

Evallusion said:


> cch24:  I'm using a glycerin based spray moisturizer now and my hair feels nice today. (I had stopped using it because the glycerin was acting up with the weather change.)  Do you know of any non glycerin based spray moisturizers?



I'm actually not sure. I tend to use creamy leave-ins or just plain conditioner. I know a lot of people make their own spray moisturizers with a little conditioner, oil, and water. Maybe that would help?


----------



## cch24

Thanks andromeda! I know that SSKs are a problem that many naturals encounter, but I was unsure of what to look for, especially since I don't plan to straighten my hair for a while.


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Just bought me some Bentonite clay and plan to use it tonight. I'll take pics if I do use it to show before and after.



Ooh I forgot about Bentonite clay
I'll do a treatment on monday


----------



## SouthernBeauty

I did a wash, dc and twist yesterday so I am set for a week or 2!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

after my latest styling failure, i think i will be rocking wash'n'gos for a while. ♥


----------



## Foxglove

Sigh... I knew it was too good to be true
I guess my mom only thought my hair was nice for funsies. When she found out I intended on starting residency like that she flipped the script
Begged me to relax it, told me I look like a village woman (aka poor and uncivilized), told me it's crazy, then hung up on me
The best part is I'll be in the same city as them for residency


----------



## cch24

I'm sorry to hear that Foxglove. I hope your mom comes around. I think your hair is beautiful, and I would be so intrigued if my doctor/surgeon had a beautiful head of natural hair on her head.

Congratulations on your upcoming residency!


----------



## LoveCraze

cch24 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Foxglove. I hope your mom comes around. I think your hair is beautiful, and *I would be so intrigued if my doctor/surgeon had a beautiful head of natural hair* on her head.
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming residency!


 

ITA with cch24.  It really sux when your family isn't behind you on those things in which you are passionate about. I LOVE your natural hair. You shouldn't have to change it for anybody or anything. Just keep being you. Hopefully she'll come around.


----------



## Foxglove

Well she called back and apologized. She said she was sorry for making me feel bad and she knows I'm an adult blablabla she just wants me to look presentable
I'm contemplating my first ever weave for graduation but I'm not sure
I hate this. I love my hair and I have no intentions of relaxing it but knowing that for the next 3 years I have to see her every week just gets my blood pressure up bc I hate having to deal with it


----------



## andromeda

foxglove, I'm so sorry.  It literally pains me to hear her reaction.  I can understand that negative attitudes about natural hair are deeply ingrained and that her reaction is out of love, concern and trepidation more than anything else.  However, I hope she realizes how her words and support, or lack thereof, carry extra weight.  Hopefully, she'll come around. 

Congrats on your residency!  And I concur with cch and stephelise's comments - if you were my doctor, I'd be admiring your hair and asking for hair care prescriptions, best believe it!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Foxglove said:


> Sigh... I knew it was too good to be true
> I guess my mom only thought my hair was nice for funsies. When she found out I intended on starting residency like that she flipped the script
> Begged me to relax it, told me I look like a village woman (aka poor and uncivilized), told me it's crazy, then hung up on me
> The best part is I'll be in the same city as them for residency



You leave your hair as it is, and be proud of it. I work in an OB/GYN residency program (clinic), and one of the best former residents I've ever worked with had pink streaks in her hair, tatted up arms, and a nose ring. It never affected the care she gave her patients, and her patients loved her. It also did not affect her ability to go into practice following her residency. 

This is the New Millennium...and quite frankly your mother's view is ignorant and out-dated. Don't sweat it, and do what you do. As a matter of fact, you oughta wear a blow-out fro to your graduation, and stick a pretty plower in your hair. Tell your mom she should be glad and proud she has a physician for a daughter.


----------



## Foxglove

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the encouragement


----------



## Platinum

My hair is super dry and shrinks like crazy. I have been using a little Suave Humectant as a leave-in condish and that really helps.  I'm thinking about wearing a blow out this week. I'm in Tennessee right now and I noticed a lot of erplexed looks from the sistas here. Yesterday, I was in the ATL area and the sistas wear their naturals with pride.

I still love my hair!


----------



## KiSseS03

Great thread... If I still feel how I feel right now by tomorrow afternoon, I may be joining you ladies.


----------



## Foxglove

In happier news, I got the perfect twistout... in a dream. I can't believe I'm dreaming about hair now lol


----------



## skegeesmb

Foxglove I'm sorry to hear your mother's reaction.  When it gets longer she probably won't say that.  I don't know why but it seems that when our hair is natural and short, that's when everybody has an issue with it.

Well I'm doing good with my hair.  I can't wait for it to grow out more.  I can get it into a half ponytail with lots of clips.  I don't like to wear my hair out everyday, but I have to because it's so short. But other than that, I'm just trying to keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## cch24

Still bunning. I'm going to treat myself to some Aveda Be Curly products in June or July. I'm excited.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Aaaaand here I am to join you guys as some of you may know lol http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467552

 I'm too impatient for long term transitioning.  Has anyone had any luck finding a product that gives good curl definition without leaving the hair feeling crunchy?  I tried using just conditioner but that has my hair feeling a bit crunchy, good definition tho.


----------



## LoveCraze

FlawedBeauty said:


> Aaaaand here I am to join you guys as some of you may know lol http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467552
> 
> I'm too impatient for long term transitioning. Has anyone had any luck finding a product that gives good curl definition without leaving the hair feeling crunchy? I tried using just conditioner but that has my hair feeling a bit crunchy, good definition tho.


 
I like to use curl activator gel and then put ecostyler on top of that. It works really good. Hair stays soft and defined (well as defined as my hair will get right nowerplexed).


----------



## Foxglove

FlawedBeauty said:


> Aaaaand here I am to join you guys as some of you may know lol http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467552
> 
> I'm too impatient for long term transitioning.  Has anyone had any luck finding a product that gives good curl definition without leaving the hair feeling crunchy?  I tried using just conditioner but that has my hair feeling a bit crunchy, good definition tho.



You could try KCCC or a cheaper alternative- a curly pudding made my mixing ecostyler gel and olive oil. Here's the youtube with the recipe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmBn8qFlcTw


----------



## Anew

So I have these twists in my hair and one by one they're slipping out. The good news is if I twirl my hair around my finger they look exactly like the twists. The bad news is MY hair is short, the twists aren't.. Oh and I paid a pretty penny for these bad boys


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

even though it gives me MAXIMUM shrinkage, i love HE LTR Leave-in. its amazing. it smells great and it moisturizes and gives me so much slip. i really want to try the conditioner now. this is on HE product that i really love. ♥


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Anew said:


> So I have these twists in my hair and one by one they're slipping out. The good news is if I twirl my hair around my finger they look exactly like the twists. The bad news is MY hair is short, the twists aren't.. Oh and I paid a pretty penny for these bad boys



Girl how old are they? Go back and have them put those puppies back in!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> even though it gives me MAXIMUM shrinkage, i love HE LTR Leave-in. its amazing. it smells great and it moisturizes and gives me so much slip. i really want to try the conditioner now. this is on HE product that i really love. ♥



That's one of my all time faves!  I love the way it smells. The condish is good too. (and in a pinch you can use it lightly watered down as a leave in)


----------



## Platinum

StephElise said:


> I like to use curl activator gel and then put ecostyler on top of that. It works really good. Hair stays soft and defined (well as defined as my hair will get right nowerplexed).


 

What brand of activator are you using?


----------



## LoveCraze

Platinum said:


> What brand of activator are you using?


 

I use quite a few actually. Long aide, Smoothe and Shine, Blue Magic, S-curl. Doesn't really matter. They are all glycerin based and pretty much do the same thing. My favs for now are the first two though.


----------



## LoveCraze

Anew said:


> So I have these twists in my hair and one by one they're slipping out. The good news is if I twirl my hair around my finger they look exactly like the twists. The bad news is MY hair is short, the twists aren't.. Oh and I paid a pretty penny for these bad boys


 
My twists were slipping out like crazy too, but it was mostly on the nape where the hair is finer. When they start to slip, they then started twisting. Got to a point where  I had to take them out cause it was twisting too tight on my roots. But yeah those suckers are not cheap. I attempted to put mine back in but I had a hard time getting it really close to the root so I ended up leaving them out.


----------



## Diva_Esq

FlawedBeauty said:


> Aaaaand here I am to join you guys as some of you may know lol http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467552
> 
> I'm too impatient for long term transitioning. Has anyone had any luck finding a product that gives good curl definition without leaving the hair feeling crunchy? I tried using just conditioner but that has my hair feeling a bit crunchy, good definition tho.


 
I use a very moisturizing condish (Bedhead Moisture Maniac, Victoria's Secret So Sexy Nourish, Herbal Essence None of Your Frizziness) with some SheaMoisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie & my Denman brush to brush it through in big clumps.  I let it dry in the ringlets and finger coil later once dry.  I also use Eco-Styler from time to time.  

My tip would be leave a good amount of condish in and brush through in ringlets with the Denman.  Add a curl butter or gel on top and curls pop!  At least it works for me.  Cheaper than KCCC and no flakes!


----------



## Evallusion

Update time!!!

Okay ladies, I am now 3 months post chop!!!

Here are pics of my freshly deep conditioned and moisturized hair which is super thick and about 2 1/4 inches long now!



















As you can see, shrinkage is killer!


----------



## Anew

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Girl how old are they? Go back and have them put those puppies back in!


 I got them done on april 18. The problem is I have to find where they came from, lol


----------



## Platinum

I wanted to try something different for moisture because my hair has been really dry lately. I cowashed this morning, used my Worlds of Curls activator and Ecostyler Olive Oil gel and all I can say is WOW! So far so good. If this holds up, this will be a staple. I also noticed an added bonus. I was under the impression that my 4b curls wouldn't "pop". Boy was I wrong! I love it! I'll try to post some pics soon.

Thank you, StephElise!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Hows the crunch factor?  Are the curls more crunchy or soft with the eco?



Platinum said:


> I wanted to try something different for moisture because my hair has been really dry lately. I cowashed this morning, used my Worlds of Curls activator and Ecostyler Olive Oil gel and all I can say is WOW! So far so good. If this holds up, this will be a staple. I also noticed an added bonus. I was under the impression that my 4b curls wouldn't "pop". Boy was I wrong! I love it! I'll try to post some pics soon.
> 
> Thank you, StephElise!


----------



## Foxglove

Shea butter leaves my hair sooooooo soft


----------



## SouthernBeauty

Platinum said:


> I wanted to try something different for moisture because my hair has been really dry lately. I cowashed this morning, used my Worlds of Curls activator and Ecostyler Olive Oil gel and all I can say is WOW! So far so good. If this holds up, this will be a staple. I also noticed an added bonus. I was under the impression that my 4b curls wouldn't "pop". Boy was I wrong! I love it! I'll try to post some pics soon.
> 
> Thank you, StephElise!


 
I will be trying this the next time I wash n go!


----------



## Platinum

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hows the crunch factor? Are the curls more crunchy or soft with the eco?


 
Believe it or not, there's no crunch. My curls are soft and "springy". It kind of reminds me of my jheri-curl days (soft and moisturized but not greasy )


----------



## LoveCraze

Platinum said:


> Believe it or not, there's no crunch. My curls are soft and "springy". It kind of reminds me of my jheri-curl days (soft and moisturized but not greasy )


 

I'm so glad this worked for you! I'm tellin ya'll, I have had really good soft moisturized hair days using these two prodcuts. Normally when others were having issues with dry hair after their BC, I didn't because my hair was nourished and defined. Curl activators are like my best friend!!


----------



## MzK

Hair is currently in a braided updo--did a little 'wash and go' this morning after a MAJOR FAIL attempt at doing a twistout on the updo......wet the hair, added some olive oil, and left the bldg.  My little curlies are there!  I'm so happy.


----------



## Diva_Esq

I am soooooooooooooooooooooo in love  with Victoria's Secret So Sexy Nourish Condish!!!!!!!!  So thick, softening and makes my curls POP like no other!  I do a variation of the Curly Girl method with this condish and my hair has never been more defined!  Love it!

On sale 3 for $24 right now @ VS!  Plus, you get a cute umbrella with a $60 purchase!  Love it!  And the scent...DIVINE! 

I've been getting compliments like crazy!


----------



## doll-baby

When you BCd...Feb 2010 while watching the Oscars

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd...5 months post (My last relaxer was Sept. 9 2010)

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics...I believe that I am a 4a/b. My hair is thick in its natural state however it is easily straightened and becomes considerably less thick in its straightened state. My individual strands are thin no shine or sheen. My curls range from pencil size to pen spring. My hair grows out. 

Your current regimen... My regimen is simple because I am in a sew in. I wash my hair every two weeks and deep condition my hair as well. I also spray my braided hair with Hawaiian silky for moisture. 

Your favorite styles...Right now I'm in a sew in, but I hope that I will be able to wear wash and goes when I acquire more length 

Your current length and goal length...My hair is 4 inches long right now , My goal is to be (full) BSL


----------



## ingenious_mind

Hey Ladies,

Have any of you tried Tea rinsing? I just tried it on Saturday and I am in *LOVE* (yes bolded and all caps). I wanted to try something that would give be similar benefits to henna (stronger and thicker hair) but without loosening the curl. I heard about tea rinsing, researched it, and decided to try it. There are several different herbs/teas that may be used. (rosemary, horesetail, peppermint, green tea, etc) I used nettle tea during my deep conditioning routine.

I first did a protein treatment,  and rinsed out with conditioner. Afterwards, I used a spray bottle filled with the nettle tea (it was cooled down of course), sprayed it all over my head, put a shower cap on an left it in for a hour. I rinsed the tea out and immediately my hair felt so *SOFFFFT*. I then deep conditioned overnight with a mixture of Lutrasilk Shea/Mango cholesterol, castor oil, aloe vera juice and honey. My final step was to doing an ACV rinse in the morning.

I've noticed that my hair feels stronger, and there is less shedding during cowashing as well. The best benefit was how soft my hair feels. I just can't get over it! Never has my hair felt as soft as it is now. This is definitely a staple for me. I've also put a bit of it in my moisture spray mix that I used on second and 3rd day wash and go's.

I would definitely recommend this! However before trying tea rinses, do your research and see if it is for you and  which type of tea would benefit your hair the best. I just thought I would share since I had great results!


----------



## andromeda

^^^I tried tea rinsing last summer after reading a thread on it. I like it but I didn't keep up with it.  Glad it's working for you!



Evallusion said:


> Update time!!!
> 
> Okay ladies, I am now 3 months post chop!!!
> 
> Here are pics of my freshly deep conditioned and moisturized hair which is super thick and about 2 1/4 inches long now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, shrinkage is killer!


:lovedrool:  Your hair is so lush and pretty, evallusion!  You're making great progress!


----------



## cch24

I've been so busy and my hair has been in the same bun since Sunday. At night I spritz it with water and baggy, and my hair still feels moisturized. I'm on my way home from school tonight, so tomorrow I will stock up on my supplies and have my wash day on Friday as usual.


----------



## Foxglove

I found an awesome new blog
http://thenaturalmane.wordpress.com/


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all how's it going
So I think I'm putting in tree braids for graduation. I've never been a weave person and regular braids would take too long to take out. I probably won't get them for another couple of weeks. I'll post pics when I get them done


----------



## Platinum

Even thought it's been 2 weeks since I BC'd, I still can't believe I did it! I love my hair! For the first time in my life, I believe I have truly found a style that suits me! I love rocking my afro and my wash and go puff. No more headaches about what to do with my hair and I don't have to spend a fortune on maintenance! I miss my Senegalese Twists sometimes but I can look in the mirror and say that Natural hair is *ME, MY STYLE.* Sometimes I wonder, what was I so afraid of? I wish I could have made the effort to become natural years ago! I don't think I'll ever go back to relaxers again!


----------



## cch24

I'm glad you're doing well Platinum! I'm almost 2 months post BC and every time I look in the mirror I'm surprised that I cut my hair too!


----------



## nestlequik

Hi everyone!  Just got my BC and would love to join the thread.  

When you BCd-  Tuesday, May 11th.

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd- 3 months.

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - 
4a/4b?  It's really, really short so I really can't answer the other questions except it looks like some of my hair on my crown are more coils than s-shaped.  I have a lot of frizz though, especially on the sides.

Your current regimen- Ok, it's only been a few days so it's changed everyday.  But what remains consisitent is I've been co-washing with a conditioner (my leftovers include Trader Joe's Tea Tree, Keracare for Itchy scalp, and Joico Hydrate), or shampooing with CON.  

I just started DC with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Masque and then add a leave in like Giovanni Direct Leave In  or Shea Moisture Coconut Milk and following up with almond oil.

Your favorite styles- Just one, TWA.

Your current length and goal length- A half an inch?  And I have no goal in mind except having healthy hair.

Your photo album, if any- http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=5692


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Whats everyone moisturizing with between washes?


----------



## Anew

Welcom nestlequik and congrats!

Any pics?


----------



## pookaloo83

FlawedBeauty said:


> Whats everyone moisturizing with between washes?


 

I use Qhemets Burdock Root Cream.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i dont even know why i set my self up and ask these questions being the pj that i am


----------



## cch24

FlawedBeauty said:


> Whats everyone moisturizing with between washes?



I cowash every day, but after I get out of the shower I apply Kinky Curly Knot Today and a little Mozeke Avocado Cream. At night I take my hair out of my bun and apply shea butter and my castor oil/ olive oil mix, and baggy.


----------



## Anew

So jealous right now, lol

I'm seriously thinking about snatching these things out of my head. I know I need to atleast wait 6 weeks though


----------



## Foxglove

FlawedBeauty said:


> Whats everyone moisturizing with between washes?



I made a spritz of water mixed with KBB hair milk. I should probably throw a couple of oils in there but I haven't gotten around to that yet


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hows the avocado cream?  i'm going through hella products trying to find a good moisturizing cream.  



cch24 said:


> I cowash every day, but after I get out of the shower I apply Kinky Curly Knot Today and a little Mozeke Avocado Cream. At night I take my hair out of my bun and apply shea butter and my castor oil/ olive oil mix, and baggy.


----------



## localhost

Subscribing....great thread!  I need all of the support I can get, as I'm sure I'm not the only one!   

    * When you BCd - May 10th.  I've done the crown and glory method for 1 year
    * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 1 year, although my last relaxer around my crown and edges was about 1 month ago.  So 95% of my head is natural.  *sigh*
    * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics - I'm a 4b, z pattern, 80% shrinkage, medium strands, densely packed.
    * Your current regimen - I don't have one yet, I'm looking for ideas!  I might try LHDC's reggie of braiding for 4-6 weeks at a time.  In the past, I saw the best retention when I cornrowed.
    * Your favorite styles - TWA, twists, twist and braid outs, cornrows
    * Your current length and goal length - About neck length currently.  I want to grow my hair as long as it will possibly go.
    * Your photo album, if any - Currently re-doing it. Stay tuned!


----------



## cch24

FlawedBeauty said:


> hows the avocado cream?  i'm going through hella products trying to find a good moisturizing cream.



I love it! I purchased the 8 oz size, and have since purchased the 16 oz because it works so well. I find that a little goes a long way. I use about a quarter size amount on each half of my head (I'm about 1/2 in from APL in the back) and my hair is sooo soft when I take my hair down from my bun towards the end of the day. It does an excellent job of both moisturizing on it's own, and sealing in the moisturizing properties of the Knot Today as well.

If you want to try it, there are 4 oz sample sizes, which I think is a very generous amount and would help you determine if it works for you!


----------



## nestlequik

Anew said:


> Welcom nestlequik and congrats!
> 
> Any pics?


 

Yep, here's a few.  

And about pjism...I have that problem too.  After I told my fiance I wanted to stop by Target before going to see Corrine Bailey Rae (She was great, and I love her hair) he said, "Girl, you don't have that much hair".  I'm like, "yeah, that might be true, but I've got to make this half an inch look good!."  

I've attached a "before" (it was done after I received a BKT a month ago" and "after".


----------



## andromeda

Nestlequick & bella - welcome and congrats on your recent BCs!



FlawedBeauty said:


> Whats everyone moisturizing with between washes?


I use a water/glycerin/rosewater mix or burdock root butter cream or brbc/water mix.

Tuesday night, I put my hair in large twists, which I then braided to secure them.  I did it sort of sloppily because I didn't want it to be super-defined, I wanted a big a fluffy/frizzy look.  Over the past couple of days, my coilies have started coming back with moisturizing and manipulation.  Here's how I'm wearing my hair today:


----------



## ingenious_mind

FlawedBeauty said:


> Whats everyone moisturizing with between washes?



I moisturize with a homeade spritz that has distiller water, glycerin, aloe vera juice and a bit of nettle. I also my add a bit of leave in conditioner.


----------



## localhost

Right now, I'm wearing my fro out with carefree curl gold.  Tis all.

I can't keep me hands out of my hair!  This is ridiculous!


----------



## localhost

is it bad to use a pick in your hair?  to fro it out?


----------



## Platinum

and  Nestlequick and Bella!


----------



## Platinum

FlawedBeauty said:


> Whats everyone moisturizing with between washes?


 
Right now, I'm using curl activators and moisturizers but I would like to try experimenting with homemade mixes.



βεℓℓα said:


> is it bad to use a pick in your hair? to fro it out?


 
I use a pick when I rock my fro or puff. No problems so far but I'm pretty gentle when I use my pick.


----------



## Foxglove

βεℓℓα said:


> is it bad to use a pick in your hair?  to fro it out?



I use one to lift up my roots. I don't go all the way to my ends with the pick though bc the coilies at the ends clump together and I feel like I'd be causing breakage by forcing them to separate unnecessarily


----------



## MzK

andromeda said:


> Nestlequick & bella - welcome and congrats on your recent BCs!
> 
> 
> I use a water/glycerin/rosewater mix or burdock root butter cream or brbc/water mix.
> 
> Tuesday night, I put my hair in large twists, which I then braided to secure them. I did it sort of sloppily because I didn't want it to be super-defined, I wanted a big a fluffy/frizzy look. Over the past couple of days, my coilies have started coming back with moisturizing and manipulation. Here's how I'm wearing my hair today:


 
_VERY_ pretty.


----------



## andromeda

^^^Thanks for the compliment!

I'm SMHing @ my ends though.  Ah well, I'm not gonna complain or act surprised.  I've thoroughly enjoyed wearing my hair out and everything has its trade-offs.

I had an event yesterday and I didn't feel like setting my hair in a style that would take forever to dry.  I cowashed with V05 tea therapy chamomile, added giovanni direct leave-in, burdock root butter cream and coconut oil to my hair, pulled it back into a large puff, and twisted the loose hair in several large twists to stretch the hair.  I was going to undo the twists and do a bun using hairpins but I decided to just make the twists smaller and pin them into a bun.  I didn't get a great pic of the style but here a couple to give an idea of what it looked like:




I added a pearl accessory in the center of the bun to anchor it and make it more decorative and formal.


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> ^^^Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> I'm SMHing @ my ends though.  Ah well, I'm not gonna complain or act surprised.  I've thoroughly enjoyed wearing my hair out and everything has its trade-offs.
> 
> I had an event yesterday and I didn't feel like setting my hair in a style that would take forever to dry.  I cowashed with V05 tea therapy chamomile, added giovanni direct leave-in, burdock root butter cream and coconut oil to my hair, pulled it back into a large puff, and twisted the loose hair in several large twists to stretch the hair.  I was going to undo the twists and do a bun using hairpins but I decided to just make the twists smaller and pin them into a bun.  I didn't get a great pic of the style but here a couple to give an idea of what it looked like:



That's such a good idea! I miss my buns


----------



## Platinum

I visited my parents this weekend. My mother said she liked my hair. This morning, she goes into the guest bathroom to do her hair (I'm not sure why she didn't use the master bathroom but anyway...). She comes out and says "I have a problem with you leaving pubic hair in the sink. You need to go in the bathroom and clean the sink." *WTF???* I said "Mom, I wouldn't do that, that's the hair that's grown from my head". (I wouldn't purposely leave hair in the sink, I just didn't realize that I did) Instead of apologizing, she laughed and said she wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I'm like  and at that point I felt like it was time for me to leave. This happened early this morning and she still doesn't realize that she offended me.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm attempting banding for the first time. Washed and DC'ed as usual, leave in and sealed with my coconut oil/shea butter mix then parted my hair into 4. I used those long goody hair elastics (the ones used to make puffs) and banded each quadrant. I'm hoping it stretches my hair as well as twists do. I'm looking for a more time efficient way to stretch my hair since it still shrinks down to ~2 inches. I'll post the results tomorrow


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I visited my parents this weekend. My mother said she liked my hair. This morning, she goes into the guest bathroom to do her hair (I'm not sure why she didn't use the master bathroom but anyway...). She comes out and says "I have a problem with you leaving pubic hair in the sink. You need to go in the bathroom and clean the sink." *WTF???* I said "Mom, I wouldn't do that, that's the hair that's grown from my head". (I wouldn't purposely leave hair in the sink, I just didn't realize that I did) Instead of apologizing, she laughed and said she wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I'm like  and at that point I felt like it was time for me to leave. This happened early this morning and she still doesn't realize that she offended me.



omg I got mad for you. Why would anybody leave pubic hair in the sink? I would assume hair from your head before I assumed pubic hair was in the sink


----------



## cch24

Platinum- I'm sorry you had a bad morning. It seems that not only does a new natural have to go through a mental transition, but those around us do as well. No one has really seen my hair not in a bun, because I'm not ready to hear what they have to say yet. I love my hair, and for now that's what matter.

Foxglove- Can't wait to see how banding is works out for you! I want to try that one day.


My hair seems to be thickening up at lightening speed. I like it, but it's beginning to take longer to detangle in the shower. I'm hoping that after this thickening phase it goes through a growing phase as well. I want to be as close to BSL as possible by December. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Foxglove

So I banded my hair last night. I took one down this morning but the inside is still damp. I guess next time instead of 4 sections I should split my hair into 8 or 10 sections. I rebanded the section I took down.
In other news I found a new hairspiration
http://afroniquelyyou.com/2010/05/mahogany-a-natural-diva/


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> I visited my parents this weekend. My mother said she liked my hair. This morning, she goes into the guest bathroom to do her hair (I'm not sure why she didn't use the master bathroom but anyway...). She comes out and says "I have a problem with you leaving pubic hair in the sink. You need to go in the bathroom and clean the sink." *WTF???* I said "Mom, I wouldn't do that, that's the hair that's grown from my head". (I wouldn't purposely leave hair in the sink, I just didn't realize that I did) Instead of apologizing, she laughed and said she wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I'm like  and at that point I felt like it was time for me to leave. This happened early this morning and* she still doesn't realize that she offended me*.


  Are you gonna call her on it?



Foxglove said:


> So I banded my hair last night. I took one down this morning but the inside is still damp. I guess next time instead of 4 sections I should split my hair into 8 or 10 sections. I rebanded the section I took down.
> *In other news I found a new hairspiration*
> http://afroniquelyyou.com/2010/05/mahogany-a-natural-diva/


Good googly moogly!:lovedrool:  *adds afroniquelyyou to bookmarks and makes note to check out Naptural Roots magazine*


----------



## FlawedBeauty

ugh!!  hey ladies.  i am so fed up with this whole moisturizing thing.  i dont know what to do.  do you find it more effective to moisturize on dry or wet hair.  i have been trying it on wet after a wash like i used to do because its allows for my hair to lay down and stay down when i put my scarf on at night, so i can just take the scarf off in the morning and go.  this is either not working, or i am not doing well finding a product because my hair just feels dry.  getting annoyed!!!! lol


----------



## cch24

Hey Flawed! Don't give up! If anything think of this as an opportunity to buy alll those products you've always wanted try! LOL. Anyway, I moisturize in the morning on wet hair, and at night on dry hair. Maybe you could try the baggy method at night? I baggy every night and wake up with soft and well moisturized hair.

Let me know what happens!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

omg i have already bought the flippin farm now that i am natural, using that as my excuse   its no good!  i got bills ya'll.  since being natural i have purchased:

garnier condish 
garnier 3 minute miracle or what ev its called
elucence condish 
sexy curly hair
some olive oil condish for dc'n (cant remember the name)
olive oil spray 
yes to carrots condish 
jbco (ordered today )
kinky curly knot today (which i ordered from their site last week and havent heard anything since )
sheabutter something from hairveda that im waitin on.

prob some other stuff to that i cant remember.  i was a baaaad pj like this when i started my journey, im not usin all that at once of course, plus i still got a stash of crap under my sink from my back in the day pj'in.  imma mess ya'll 



cch24 said:


> Hey Flawed! Don't give up! If anything think of this as an opportunity to buy alll those products you've always wanted try! LOL. Anyway, I moisturize in the morning on wet hair, and at night on dry hair. Maybe you could try the baggy method at night? I baggy every night and wake up with soft and well moisturized hair.
> 
> Let me know what happens!


----------



## andromeda

FlawedBeauty said:


> omg i have already bought the flippin farm now that i am natural, using that as my excuse   its no good!  i got bills ya'll. imma mess ya'll


  don't be too hard on yourself.  I think the jbco will make for an excellent sealant.  Your hair should feel extra soft and moisturized using that, especially with the baggy method that cch mentioned.


----------



## Foxglove

The banding did an awesome job of stretching my hair. Now that it's stretched I have no idea what to do with it. Maybe bantu knots...
ETA ended up doing a puff


----------



## Platinum

andromeda said:


> Are you gonna call her on it?
> 
> I haven't spoken to her about it. Unfortunately, I came home to find that my apartment had been broken into. Nothing of value was taken but now, I'm looking for another apartment. I'm going to ignore my mom's ignorant comment and watch her eat her words after she sees how much progress I will have made by Thanksgiving.


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> andromeda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna call her on it?
> 
> I haven't spoken to her about it.* Unfortunately, I came home to find that my apartment had been broken into. Nothing of value was taken but now, I'm looking for another apartment. *I'm going to ignore my mom's ignorant comment and watch her eat her words after she sees how much progress I will have made by Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.  Good luck on apartment hunting!  I can understand opting to ignore her comment.  Don't let yourself be consumed by her ignorance, just keep doing you.
Click to expand...


----------



## nestlequik

FlawedBeauty said:


> ugh!! hey ladies. i am so fed up with this whole moisturizing thing. i dont know what to do. do you find it more effective to moisturize on dry or wet hair. i have been trying it on wet after a wash like i used to do because its allows for my hair to lay down and stay down when i put my scarf on at night, so i can just take the scarf off in the morning and go. this is either not working, or i am not doing well finding a product because my hair just feels dry. getting annoyed!!!! lol


 
I'm having that problem too.  I moisturize in the morning w/Giovanni Leave in Direct (LOVE how it makes my curls just POP) and seal but by mid day my hair feels on the dry side.  I do have a bottle of Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Daily Mist that I use later in the day, and perhaps misting my hair with that or something similar will have to do while it's this short.  I tried but really disliked the way curl activator makes my hair feel, and after making my own glycerin mix my hair felt sticky.

I'm going to try to moisturize my hair dry when I get my Qhemet products.  I'll let everyone know how that goes.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I haven't spoken to her about it. Unfortunately, I came home to find that my apartment had been broken into. Nothing of value was taken but now, I'm looking for another apartment. I'm going to ignore my mom's ignorant comment and watch her eat her words after she sees how much progress I will have made by Thanksgiving.



omg  good luck with the apt search


----------



## Sianna

Crap! I haven't updated on this thread in... wait, have I ever updated on this thread? 

Well anyway, I am having a blast with my natural hair!

On days I want curl definition, I define using ORS Lock and Twist gel using the shingle and shake method. I think it's called shingling. :scratchch

Anyway, on days I want to wear the fluffy look, just co-wash and the new hair love of my life, Care Free Curl Gold!! I've heard people say that a certain product leaves their hair feeling moisturized for days and been envious because nothing has ever worked like that for me. Well Care Free Curl Gold literally keeps my hair moisturized for DAYS!! I LOVE it!!! 

Length retention is on point too!

Now if I can only overcome this new obsessions with conditioner, I'll be okay!


----------



## Foxglove

FlawedBeauty said:


> ugh!!  hey ladies.  i am so fed up with this whole moisturizing thing.  i dont know what to do.  do you find it more effective to moisturize on dry or wet hair.  i have been trying it on wet after a wash like i used to do because its allows for my hair to lay down and stay down when i put my scarf on at night, so i can just take the scarf off in the morning and go.  this is either not working, or i am not doing well finding a product because my hair just feels dry.  getting annoyed!!!! lol



How often do you DC?


----------



## Taleah2009

hey ladies. happy to report, on saturday i ended my 1.5 yr transition and i am 100% natural now.  cant wait to start playing! lol


----------



## Foxglove

Ok those of you who wear puffs regularly I can't stop raving over banding. It stretched my hair out as much as a twist/braidout but is way faster to set up and take down. All it takes is putting hair elastics on each section at night. In the morning remove the hair elastics and get to making your puff. I'm definitely doing this nightly


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i am doing a DC at least once a week.  i ususally leave it on for an hour at at time.  my hair feels great upon rinsing, but once it dries its like ugh wth happened 



Foxglove said:


> How often do you DC?


----------



## LoveCraze

Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies. happy to report, on saturday i ended my 1.5 yr transition and i am 100% natural now. cant wait to start playing! lol


 

Congratulations on your BC!!!


----------



## Foxglove

FlawedBeauty said:


> i am doing a DC at least once a week.  i ususally leave it on for an hour at at time.  my hair feels great upon rinsing, but once it dries its like ugh wth happened



Hmm, what do you dc with? Also what do you moisturize with and do you use an oil to seal?


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i must extend a thousand thanks to you cch24!!!  

i baggy my whole head last night and used my yes to carrots condish as a leave in.  my hair was still damp this morning and i am at work and it is drying so nice and soft!  i think this method will be a keeper for me for a while.  i tried to baggy once while i was relaxed and it messed my hair up something fierce!!!  

i washed then baggy.  are you rewetting your hair every night?  how do you baggy.

thanks again!!!





cch24 said:


> Hey Flawed! Don't give up! If anything think of this as an opportunity to buy alll those products you've always wanted try! LOL. Anyway, I moisturize in the morning on wet hair, and at night on dry hair. Maybe you could try the baggy method at night? I baggy every night and wake up with soft and well moisturized hair.
> 
> Let me know what happens!


----------



## Taleah2009

StephElise said:


> Congratulations on your BC!!!


 '


Thanks!


----------



## andromeda

Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies. happy to report, on saturday i ended my 1.5 yr transition and i am 100% natural now.  cant wait to start playing! lol


----------



## cch24

FlawedBeauty said:


> i must extend a thousand thanks to you cch24!!!
> 
> i baggy my whole head last night and used my yes to carrots condish as a leave in.  my hair was still damp this morning and i am at work and it is drying so nice and soft!  i think this method will be a keeper for me for a while.  i tried to baggy once while i was relaxed and it messed my hair up something fierce!!!
> 
> i washed then baggy.  are you rewetting your hair every night?  how do you baggy.
> 
> thanks again!!!



Oh Flawed, I'm so happy that worked for you!! I cowash every morning and then bun, so when I take my hair down at night it's a little damp, but not wet by any means. I usually apply shea butter and seal with my castor/olive oil mix, and then baggy. I do baggy every night, and it's been a lifesaver.

I hope it continues to work well for you!!!


----------



## cch24

Has anyone noticed any property changes in their hair since their BC? I'm almost two months post BC and my hair is now reflecting light, giving it a shine it didn't have immediately after my BC, and it also feels silkier in my hands. These changes have come without changes in my products or techniques, and are most noticeable after rinsing my hair and before I put any product in it.

Is this normal?


----------



## andromeda

FlawedBeauty said:


> i am doing a DC at least once a week.  i ususally leave it on for an hour at at time.  my hair feels great upon rinsing, but once it dries its like ugh wth happened





Foxglove said:


> Hmm, what do you dc with? Also what do you moisturize with and do you use an oil to seal?



I'm also wondering if the DC is penetrating your hair and if you're closing the cuticle to keep in the moisture of the DC?  Are you rinsing with cold water or a slightly acidic solution to close the cuticle?

I'm so happy to hear that cch's baggying suggestion is working for you!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i would usually rinse with a little cooler water to try and close up the cute.  also i use alma oil to seal.  



andromeda said:


> I'm also wondering if the DC is penetrating your hair and if you're closing the cuticle to keep in the moisture of the DC? Are you rinsing with cold water or a slightly acidic solution to close the cuticle?
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that cch's baggying suggestion is working for you!


----------



## Platinum

Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies. happy to report, on saturday i ended my 1.5 yr transition and i am 100% natural now. cant wait to start playing! lol


 

Congratulations!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm liking my length right now. i'm having good 2nd, 3rd, and 4th day hair.  ♥


----------



## Platinum

I don't know why I purchased other condishes. Suave Humectant seems to be the one that my hair really likes. I'm still on the hunt for another DC though. So far, every DC that I have leaves my hair hard (reminds me of the way my hair feels after I do protein treatments). I usually have to use Suave as after-DC condish rinse.

I'm love my hair! I'm so happy to be natural. I still don't understand why was I afraid to do this sooner. I like to wear my 'fro with a head band. I haven't  really tried to wear my hair any other way.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i think i may cut shampoo out of my regimen.  i wash almost daily (like i did when relaxed) and was using poo and condish, but i don't think my natural hair likes poo too much.  the last two days since cch24 suggestion to baggy i've just been using condish.  i did the baggy thing again last night, cowashed used suave humectant as my leave in and baggy.  again my hair is super soft.   i think this baggy thing ang no poo is gonna be great for my hair.  thanks again to cch24!!


----------



## Foxglove

^^ I had to cut down on shampooing. My hair loves cowashing. Now I only shampoo when I feel build up which is not that often


----------



## nestlequik

FlawedBeauty said:


> i think i may cut shampoo out of my regimen.  i wash almost daily (like i did when relaxed) and was using poo and condish, but i don't think my natural hair likes poo too much.  the last two days since cch24 suggestion to baggy i've just been using condish.  i did the baggy thing again last night, cowashed used suave humectant as my leave in and baggy.  again my hair is super soft.   i think this baggy thing ang no poo is gonna be great for my hair.  thanks again to cch24!!




*FlawedBeauty- *this is such an elementary question- but how do you baggy?  Do you moisturize and seal then place a plastic cap on your head before you go to bed?



Platinum said:


> I don't know why I purchased other condishes.  Suave Humectant seems to be the one that my hair really likes. I'm still  on the hunt for another DC though. So far, every DC that I have leaves  my hair hard (reminds me of the way my hair feels after I do protein  treatments). I usually have to use Suave as after-DC condish rinse.
> 
> I'm love my hair! I'm so happy to be natural. I still don't understand  why was I afraid to do this sooner. I like  to wear my 'fro with a head band. I haven't  really tried to wear my  hair any other way.



*Platinum-* have you tried a DC with protein?  I know, sounds like a weird question since every DC left your hair feeling like you just used a hard protein, but I tried Ouidad's 12 Minute Deep Treatment (got a sample from Sephora because the product is *pricey*) but it left my hair sooo soft (I have 4a/b hair).  Now my hair is in a TWA so I really don't need it since I co-wash and have a cheaper DC that does a good job too (Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque) but wow, that Ouidad was such a treat.  Made my little TWA feel like butter.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

After I cowash I put conditioner all through my soaking wet hair.  then i pin it up.  Since its short i split it down the middle and twist each side up and secure with these:







I use the ones coated with rubber though, because those little circles at the tip will catch on to your hair.  I will use bobby pins if i cant find me clips.  Then I take saran wrap and wrap it around my head.  I put a silk scarf over that and go to bed. I use saran wrap because it keeps my hair nice and flat to my head.  Plastic bags make too much noise and im too lazy to go buy shower caps, plus they are not tight enough for me.

I don't seal until I wake up in the morning to keep some of the moisture in as my hair air dries through the day.  When I wake up my hair is nice and damp and moist.



nestlequik said:


> *FlawedBeauty- *this is such an elementary question- but how do you baggy? Do you moisturize and seal then place a plastic cap on your head before you go to bed?


----------



## Foxglove

I tried (and mega failed) making smaller twists. They are so spacey. I had to throw on a wig bc there's no way I'm leaving my house like this lol. I'll leave them in for another day or 2 then attempt yet another twistout
*poof*


----------



## FlawedBeauty

lol aww i think they are cute.  maybe u can pin the sides back or something, so they dont look so spacey??? i really cant tell about the spacing btw.



Foxglove said:


> I tried (and mega failed) making smaller twists. They are so spacey. I had to throw on a wig bc there's no way I'm leaving my house like this lol. I'll leave them in for another day or 2 then attempt yet another twistout
> Here is a pic


----------



## Platinum

nestlequik said:


> *Platinum-* have you tried a DC with protein? I know, sounds like a weird question since every DC left your hair feeling like you just used a hard protein, but I tried Ouidad's 12 Minute Deep Treatment (got a sample from Sephora because the product is *pricey*) but it left my hair sooo soft (I have 4a/b hair). Now my hair is in a TWA so I really don't need it since I co-wash and have a cheaper DC that does a good job too (Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque) but wow, that Ouidad was such a treat. Made my little TWA feel like butter.


 
I have a couple of cholesterol condishes that I haven't used since I chopped. I might try one of those today.



Foxglove said:


> I tried (and mega failed) making smaller twists. They are so spacey. I had to throw on a wig bc there's no way I'm leaving my house like this lol. I'll leave them in for another day or 2 then attempt yet another twistout
> Here is a pic


 
I like it. I agree with Flawed Beauty. Maybe you can pin it up.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Y'all so lucky.....

Don't mind me, I'm just passing by..


----------



## FlawedBeauty

lolz, why?



mrsjohnson75 said:


> Y'all so lucky.....
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just passing by..


----------



## Foxglove

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Y'all so lucky.....
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just passing by..



You know you want to join us :angeldevi


----------



## Platinum

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Y'all so lucky.....
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just passing by..


 


Foxglove said:


> You know you want to join us :angeldevi


 
Join us! :assimilat


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove said:


> You know you want to join us :angeldevi


 
See this is why it's dangerous to lurk in this thread.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

its true!  its part of the reason i chopped early!!

btw, i just checked my UPS tracking info and i got some Kinky Curly Knot Today waiting for me at mah door step!!  Woot woot!!!!   Is there and abreviation for that, im gonna go with KCKT if not when i tell ya'll how I like it lolz



Grand Prix said:


> See this is why it's dangerous to lurk in this thread.


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> You know you want to join us :angeldevi





Platinum said:


> Join us! :assimilat


Do not entice them, with your mischievous smilies.  They shall come when they are ready, of their own volition.





Foxglove said:


> I tried (and mega failed) making smaller twists. They are so spacey. I had to throw on a wig bc there's no way I'm leaving my house like this lol. I'll leave them in for another day or 2 then attempt yet another twistout
> Here is a pic


They look nice.  You might want to do them smaller and make your parts overlap - sort of laying bricks - the parts off one row should be off-center from the parts of the rows above and below it.  Hope that makes sense.

I finally undid the twists from that bun   They were very moisturized - that's the great thing about twists and braids - they lock in moisture.  I dc'd and cowashedand applied giovanni direct and sprayed with my glycerin mix


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> Do not entice them, with your mischievous smilies.  They shall come when they are ready, of their own volition.
> 
> 
> 
> They look nice.  You might want to do them smaller and make your parts overlap - sort of laying bricks - the parts off one row should be off-center from the parts of the rows above and below it.  Hope that makes sense.
> 
> I finally undid the twists from that bun   They were very moisturized - that's the great thing about twists and braids - they lock in moisture.  I dc'd and cowashedand applied giovanni direct and sprayed with my glycerin mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealed with castor oil and decided to do a puff.  Cut off more straight ends





Are those 2 headbands or are they attached? I love your puff! Can't wait until I get to where  you are. I have a twa still. I cut some more straight pieces today too. I spot more and more everytime I wash, but I think I finally got them all.


----------



## MadisonK

Hi Everyone,

I am newly natural!  Just did BC about 2 weeks ago.  Here's pics of my hair:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469788

Does anyone know how or with what I can style my TWA the night before work and it look good the next morning?  I tried spritzing with water/oil to reactivate, but it didn't look as good.  And my hair is too short to do braidout or twist out.  Thanks!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Currently doin a DC with this stuff I picked up.  Part of Pantene's new line.  Will let you know how it goes...


----------



## innerbeautyy

Hello everyone! 

    * When you BCd
      I BC'd on 5-19-10 just a few hours ago. Last perm; April 2010

    * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
      I didn't really transition at all. I wanted to start off fresh quick. 

    * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
      Hmm, I believe I'm 4b. I'm still learning about that.

    * Your current regimen
      Shampooing- Creme of Nature. DC-once a week ORS replenishing pak, olive oil, and honey. Hot oil treatment 1-3x weekly. Moisturize daily with carefree curl gold.

    * Your favorite styles
      None at the moment.

    * Your current length and goal length
      My hair is super short and all I can wear is a twa & I would like to be shoulder length.

    * Your photo album, if any
      Not finished setting it up yet, I will be posting some photos this week.


----------



## Platinum

innerbeautyy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> * When you BCd
> I BC'd on 5-19-10 just a few hours ago. Last perm; April 2010
> 
> * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
> I didn't really transition at all. I wanted to start off fresh quick.
> 
> * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
> Hmm, I believe I'm 4b. I'm still learning about that.
> 
> * Your current regimen
> Shampooing- Creme of Nature. DC-once a week ORS replenishing pak, olive oil, and honey. Hot oil treatment 1-3x weekly. Moisturize daily with carefree curl gold.
> 
> * Your favorite styles
> None at the moment.
> 
> * Your current length and goal length
> My hair is super short and all I can wear is a twa & I would like to be shoulder length.
> 
> * Your photo album, if any
> Not finished setting it up yet, I will be posting some photos this week.


 
 Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## LoveCraze

innerbeautyy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> * When you BCd
> I BC'd on 5-19-10 just a few hours ago. Last perm; April 2010
> 
> * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
> I didn't really transition at all. I wanted to start off fresh quick.
> 
> * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
> Hmm, I believe I'm 4b. I'm still learning about that.
> 
> * Your current regimen
> Shampooing- Creme of Nature. DC-once a week ORS replenishing pak, olive oil, and honey. Hot oil treatment 1-3x weekly. Moisturize daily with carefree curl gold.
> 
> * Your favorite styles
> None at the moment.
> 
> * Your current length and goal length
> My hair is super short and all I can wear is a twa & I would like to be shoulder length.
> 
> * Your photo album, if any
> Not finished setting it up yet, I will be posting some photos this week.


 
Congrats on your Big Chop!! Are you excited??


----------



## FlawedBeauty

so i have to say the pantene curly treatment is a definite keeper.  made my hair so soft and bouncy.  i love it!! i used the KCKT last night and baggied my head and my hair is very very very soft.  so far so good, we'll see what my hair feels like by the end of the day.


----------



## Anew

I'll finally be able to officially participate in this thread this weekend. I paid a ton of money for these twists but they're coming out after only 4.5 weeks. My roots have started to twist, I guess that's how my hair grows if that makes sense. Plus since my hair is so short you can see pieces coming through the twists, not flattering at all. I bought a cute wig yesterday, lol.. So I can't wait to wear it

I'll be posting pics this weekend


----------



## Platinum

Anew said:


> I'll finally be able to officially participate in this thread this weekend. I paid a ton of money for these twists but they're coming out after only 4.5 weeks. My roots have started to twist, I guess that's how my hair grows if that makes sense. Plus since my hair is so short you can see pieces coming through the twists, not flattering at all. I bought a cute wig yesterday, lol.. So I can't wait to wear it
> 
> I'll be posting pics this weekend


 

I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## nestlequik

Welcome MadisonK and Innerbeautyy!


----------



## innerbeautyy

Awhh .. Thank you ladies! 
Yes, I am veryy excited!!
It was the BEST thing I could have possible done for myself 
because I have neglected my hair for soooo long & it was damaged badly. 
I've always wanted to know what my hair look like without a relaxer :scratchch


----------



## MadisonK

nestlequik said:


> Welcome MadisonK and Innerbeautyy!


 
Thanks!  Anyone have ideas on how to get second day hair?


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> Are those 2 headbands or are they attached? I love your puff! Can't wait until I get to where  you are. I have a twa still. I cut some more straight pieces today too. I spot more and more everytime I wash, but I think I finally got them all.


Thanks!  They're attached - one is slightly smaller than the other.

 MadisonK and innerbeauty!  Congrats on being newly natural!


MadisonK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am newly natural!  Just did BC about 2 weeks ago.  Here's pics of my hair:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469788
> 
> Does anyone know how or with what I can style my TWA the night before work and it look good the next morning?  I tried spritzing with water/oil to reactivate, but it didn't look as good.  And my hair is too short to do braidout or twist out.  Thanks!


Your hair look likes it's long enough to do a flat twist-out or cornrow-out.  It also looks like it's long enough to do small bantu knots - separate the hair into manageable sections - small enough that you'll be able to wrap them into a knot.  Take the section of hair and twirl it taught (I'm trying to think of a metaphor to visualize this action but I'm having a brainfart) and then turn it into a knot.  This should set your hair in a distinct pattern.  You can simply sleep with a bonnet or pin curl/re-knot it at night.  I was able to maintain my last bantu knot out for 3-4 days by just sleeping in a bonnet - it was protected but not smushed.  I could've gotten a couple of more days out of it but I arbitrarily decided to sleep with a scarf one night, which smushed my style.



innerbeautyy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> * When you BCd
> I BC'd on 5-19-10 just a few hours ago. Last perm; April 2010
> 
> * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
> I didn't really transition at all. I wanted to start off fresh quick.
> 
> * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
> Hmm, I believe I'm 4b. I'm still learning about that.
> 
> * Your current regimen
> Shampooing- Creme of Nature. DC-once a week ORS replenishing pak, olive oil, and honey. Hot oil treatment 1-3x weekly. Moisturize daily with carefree curl gold.
> 
> * Your favorite styles
> None at the moment.
> 
> * Your current length and goal length
> My hair is super short and all I can wear is a twa & I would like to be shoulder length.
> 
> * Your photo album, if any
> Not finished setting it up yet, I will be posting some photos this week.


How are you liking the CFC gold?  I'm almost finished with the my bottle of vegetable glycerin and I'm considering getting an off-the-shelf juice.



Anew said:


> I'll finally be able to officially participate in this thread this weekend. I paid a ton of money for these twists but they're coming out after only 4.5 weeks. My roots have started to twist, I guess that's how my hair grows if that makes sense. Plus since my hair is so short you can see pieces coming through the twists, not flattering at all. I bought a cute wig yesterday, lol.. So I can't wait to wear it
> 
> I'll be posting pics this weekend


  Can't wait!  How long did you plan on keeping the twists in?  If it's any consolation, 4.5 weeks isn't too bad.  Just think of your decision to BC as the return on your investment in the twists!


----------



## MadisonK

andromeda said:


> Thanks! They're attached - one is slightly smaller than the other.
> 
> MadisonK and innerbeauty! Congrats on being newly natural!
> Your hair look likes it's long enough to do a flat twist-out or cornrow-out. It also looks like it's long enough to do small bantu knots - separate the hair into manageable sections - small enough that you'll be able to wrap them into a knot. Take the section of hair and twirl it taught (I'm trying to think of a metaphor to visualize this action but I'm having a brainfart) and then turn it into a knot. This should set your hair in a distinct pattern. You can simply sleep with a bonnet or pin curl/re-knot it at night. I was able to maintain my last bantu knot out for 3-4 days by just sleeping in a bonnet - it was protected but not smushed. I could've gotten a couple of more days out of it but I arbitrarily decided to sleep with a scarf one night, which smushed my style.
> 
> How are you liking the CFC gold? I'm almost finished with the my bottle of vegetable glycerin and I'm considering getting an off-the-shelf juice.
> 
> Can't wait! How long did you plan on keeping the twists in? If it's any consolation, 4.5 weeks isn't too bad. Just think of your decision to BC as the return on your investment in the twists!


 
Thanks, Adromeda!  

I tried to twist/braid my hair and the ends won't stay.  I never thought of doing bantu knots.  I will definitely try that.  I don't know if i have enough hair though...hmmm


----------



## innerbeautyy

andromeda said:


> How are you liking the CFC gold?  I'm almost finished with the my bottle of vegetable glycerin and I'm considering getting an off-the-shelf juice.



 I am pretty happy with the results. It's a great moisturizer. I have been using the activator after I shampoo and condition and so  far I can't keep my hands out my hair feeling how soft it makes it and  guess what? It's not greasy like I thought it would be. I've heard great things about vegetable glycerin I just may try that out


----------



## Platinum

I didn't do anything to my hair today  now I have a 1 inch TWA (a la Florida Evans). I just looked in the mirror and realize that I look just like my father (20 years ago minus his moustache) I'll probably cowash and DC tonight. I really want to try to make a DC that contains wheat germ oil (I have a big bottle but I haven't used it yet). Also, I plan to make a growth aid mix and add wheat germ oil to it.


----------



## cch24

If you can stretch your hair to APL in the front does that mean it's APL in the back? I'm terrible at pulling my hair behind me, and every time I do it appears to be APL, but it's much easier for me to measure from the front.

Thoughts?


----------



## cch24

I'm probably just going to wait another month before I bold the APL in my siggy. That way I won't have to question whether or not I truly made it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccCaiys_UbU :heart2:


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i started a fotki to document my natural progress.  the info is in my profile, let me know if the link doesnt work cuz i hate fotki but want to document lol.  there are only a few pics in there right now, hopefully I will be able to be consistent.


----------



## Platinum

FlawedBeauty said:


> i started a fotki to document my natural progress. the info is in my profile, let me know if the link doesnt work cuz i hate fotki but want to document lol. there are only a few pics in there right now, hopefully I will be able to be consistent.


 
The link works FB! I may open my fotki up again or start a new one.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

okay great!   you should start up another one 



Platinum said:


> The link works FB! I may open my fotki up again or start a new one.


----------



## andromeda

I put twists in my hair yesterday, spritzing with water and adding ecostyler along the way.  My hair feels so silky!



cch24 said:


> If you can stretch your hair to APL in the front does that mean it's APL in the back? I'm terrible at pulling my hair behind me, and every time I do it appears to be APL, but it's much easier for me to measure from the front.
> 
> Thoughts?


 I guess you'd have to measure according to an objective unit of length (inches) to verify that.  Technically your hair is APL in the front but if you're using those "APL/BSL/etc" markers as a measurement of relative progress, I think it's best to choose one place (front or back) and stick with it or go by inches.


----------



## Platinum

I went to the BSS today to buy a DC. While I was there, I noticed a few girls trying on wigs. One of the girls looked at me like erplexed and told the others "I couldn't go around looking like that". (Hmm...meanwhile she has chewed up ear-length hair and trying on silky straight wigs) Before I could say something, a young lady walks up and asks me if I needed help finding anything. I told her that I was looking for a DC and she complimented me on my hair. While we were discussing my hair, I pulled a section of my nape that stretches almost to my collarbone. The owner (Korean lady), says "You have a lot of hair. Very pretty. Don't change it".

I just don't understand why "we" can't see the beauty of our hair but other races can.


----------



## Platinum

I forgot to mention that I think I'm going to stop buying other cowash condishes and stick to Suave Humectant. Nothing softens my hair like it and it's inexpensive.


----------



## Grand Prix

Yayy, now I get to join you guys! 

I've been wanting to since day one this thread went up.


----------



## Grand Prix

Platinum said:


> I went to the BSS today to buy a DC. While I was there, I noticed a few girls trying on wigs. One of the girls looked at me like erplexed and told the others "I couldn't go around looking like that". (Hmm...meanwhile she has chewed up ear-length hair and trying on silky straight wigs) Before I could say something, a young lady walks up and asks me if I needed help finding anything. I told her that I was looking for a DC and she complimented me on my hair. While we were discussing my hair, I pulled a section of my nape that stretches almost to my collarbone. The owner (Korean lady), says "You have a lot of hair. Very pretty. Don't change it".
> 
> I just don't understand why "we" can't see the beauty of our hair but other races can.


 
Tell me about it. Funny how it's especially all of our mothers who keep commenting on how we'd look so much prettier with straight hair (to put it mildly).
I'm sure your hair looked great, Platinum, that girl is just taught to think that nonsense.


----------



## Platinum

Grand Prix said:


> Yayy, now I get to join you guys!
> 
> I've been wanting to since day one this thread went up.


 
Yay! You're one of us now!:assimilat  Congratulations, Grand Prix!:woohoo:


----------



## Foxglove

It's my 2 month nappiversary today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA I'm attempting a wash and go today. I DC'ed overnight. After rinsing out the DC I used leave in, coconut oil, then world of curls curl activator. I'll post up pics after it dries. In the meantime here are some naked texture pics


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations Foxglove! Your hair is pretty!


----------



## Anew

here's a side view, one month post BC


----------



## Platinum

Very pretty, Anew! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Anew

thanks platinum. now i'm trying to decide if I want to wear it out or slap on my wig


----------



## cch24

Very pretty Foxglove and Anew!


----------



## nestlequik

Anew said:


> thanks platinum. now i'm trying to decide if I want to wear it out or slap on my wig



Wear it out Anew, it looks great!

So 2 things- a friend of mine at my gym just had her BC yesterday.  I'm so excited for her.  But understandably she's feeling a bit self conscious with having only having about an inch of hair.  But she looks great.  I've got a TON of products for her to try but I'll definitely recommend Suave and some oils.

The second thing- I'm DC with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Masque and olive oil.  Oh my goodness, my hair is sooo soft!    The masque by itself was good but wow, with some EVOO it's great!  Just had to share.


----------



## Foxglove

nestlequik said:


> Wear it out Anew, it looks great!
> 
> So 2 things- a friend of mine at my gym just had her BC yesterday.  I'm so excited for her.  But understandably she's feeling a bit self conscious with having only having about an inch of hair.  But she looks great.  I've got a TON of products for her to try but I'll definitely recommend Suave and some oils.
> 
> The second thing- I'm DC with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Masque and olive oil.  Oh my goodness, my hair is sooo soft!    The masque by itself was good but wow, with some EVOO it's great!  Just had to share.



After I use up some of my products I will get some of this Shea Moisture. I've been hearing great things about it


----------



## Shay72

Anew said:


> thanks platinum. now i'm trying to decide if I want to wear it out or slap on my wig


 
Wear it out. Your hair is beautiful .

Yes, I have been lurking in this thread. I will be joining you officially in July !!! 

Foxglove--Your hair looks great!


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> I went to the BSS today to buy a DC. While I was there, I noticed a few girls trying on wigs. One of the girls looked at me like erplexed and told the others "I couldn't go around looking like that". (Hmm...meanwhile she has chewed up ear-length hair and trying on silky straight wigs) Before I could say something, a young lady walks up and asks me if I needed help finding anything. I told her that I was looking for a DC and she complimented me on my hair. While we were discussing my hair, I pulled a section of my nape that stretches almost to my collarbone. The owner (Korean lady), says "You have a lot of hair. Very pretty. Don't change it".
> 
> *I just don't understand why "we" can't see the beauty of our hair but other races can.*


Your hair is indeed pretty but to be honest, I wouldn't lend too much credence to the compliments of a person who's selling me something (related to the very thing which they're complimenting me on).  That being said, I'm not one of these people who thinks it's impossible for others to genuinely find our hair beautiful.  Many of "us" find it beautiful too.  Conversely, lots of "them" don't see the beauty either but, unlike those of "us" (esp. black mothers) who don't find it beautiful, "they" aren't positioned/allowed/vested in voicing their opinion of our hair.  I don't think not seeing the beauty of our hair is wholly or exclusively a "black" thing, it's an attitude that tends to be found among certain generational/socioeconomic/cultural subsets of the black community.

Anyways, if you ever truck through NY in the spring/summer, you should swing by Brooklyn, specifically near Habana Outpost on Fulton Street - lots of black folk recognizing and showcasing the beauty of all types of natchal hair.



Grand Prix said:


> Yayy, now I get to join you guys!
> 
> I've been wanting to since day one this thread went up.


  Welcome!



Anew said:


> here's a side view, one month post BC
> View attachment 67662


Beautiful!  Of course, I would vote for "wear it out".  Whichever works best for you, your hair goals and your regimen is what you should choose.  And you can always switch things up - wear wigs during the week and wear your hair out on the weekends.



Foxglove said:


> It's my 2 month nappiversary today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA I'm attempting a wash and go today. I DC'ed overnight. After rinsing out the DC I used leave in, coconut oil, then world of curls curl activator. I'll post up pics after it dries. In the meantime here are some naked texture pics


Lovely!  That smiley is too cute!


----------



## andromeda

Did a twist out yesterday:





I love the coiled ends look of twists and twist-outs but was never sure to how to achieve it (even though my hair naturally coils on it own).  Anyways, now I twirl my strands as I twist them and when I get to the end of the twist, I twirl it around my finger.  This way, my ends don't look look janky and there's less of a need to set them on curlers or rods.


----------



## Platinum

Very pretty, Andromeda!


----------



## Platinum

I baggied with Wild Growth Hair Oil last night. My hair is so soft today with less shrinkage than usual. I'm going to cowash today and probably use it again to when I do my wash and go. I think I'm going to make this a staple.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm about to be joining you ladies...BC will be next weekend, while I'm in NYC.


----------



## Aggie

Wow *Andromeda,* those twists are so pretty.


----------



## Blkrose

*When you BCd*- May 11th 2010- Was suppose to wait at least till June actually wasnt going to go natural until i got a little older but I got excited a little early lol; I was the one saying please I can acheive long healthy hair relaxed- which I still believe but I'm just so amazed at all the beautiful naturall heads- the curls the length and so i figured why not, its only hair it will grow back and if I cant manage then I will go back to the creamy crack  
*How many months post*-relaxer were you when you BCd- 3 mths 
*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness-* have no idea how to figure out my hair type wont even try - the characteristics however are little coils more around the middle of my hair and a little looser around the perimeter- all seem to be growing out- all just really looks a hot mess to me right now- but I like playing with the coils  still looks like I have some relaxed ends to cut off
*Your current regimen*- co-wash 3-4 times a week ( I love washing my hair actually cant keep my hands out of it these days ), spray two-types of leave-in's, juice (African Braid Sheen Spray or S-Curl) then add some Shea butter; daily I spray with water, juice then add some shea butter 
*Your favorite styles*- at home I have it out when I go out I mostly wrap with different color scarves; I've done a quick weave using morning glory as a protection- lol yes worked out well and I also rock wigs 
*Your current length and goal length*- currently TWA goal length???? I would be happy with SL full natural hair anything longer would be mind-blowing 
*Your photo album, if any*- no photo album, but starting pics below (sorry if any are fuzzy) oh yeah and dont mind the braids lol like I said cant seem to keep my hands out my head these days

Cant wait to see my baby sisters curls, who also may be BC soon- she sometimes hijacks my acct on here


----------



## Grand Prix

^oh forgot to fill that out:

*When you BCd*
May 20th 2010 

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *
19 moths.

*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness *
3c at the front, 4a at the sides and the back and some kind of frizz at the crown. Medium strands, medium density (maybe somewhat on the lower side).

*Your current regimen*
Cowashing, moisturizing with a conditioner and sealing with an oil.

*Your favorite styles *
I'm hoping to master a wash and go! But my nape and back of my hair shrinks up sooo bad that it looks a little  compared to the rest of my head.. Any tips?

*Your current length and goal length *
SL or CB? Goal length is APL unstretched! *dreams off*


----------



## cch24

Hey Grand Prix (also known as hair twin)!

I'm totally with you on the wash and goes! The back of my hair is more 3c, and is the only part of my hair that actually curls as opposed to the frizz and waves that I have from my ears up. I'm going to give myself until the end of the summer before I even attempt a wash and go because I won't wear it if I don't like how it's hanging. 

Let me know if you figure something out!!


----------



## LoveCraze

Anew said:


> I'll finally be able to officially participate in this thread this weekend. I paid a ton of money for these twists but they're coming out after only 4.5 weeks. My roots have started to twist, I guess that's how my hair grows if that makes sense. Plus since my hair is so short you can see pieces coming through the twists, not flattering at all. I bought a cute wig yesterday, lol.. So I can't wait to wear it
> 
> I'll be posting pics this weekend


 

Don't feel bad. My twists did the exact same thing. It got to the point where it was somewhat painful because it was twisting at the root so tightly. When I took them out about 5 weeks later, I BC'd.

In other news, I made 1 month naturalversary on May 22nd!!
I currently have my hair in small to medium sized twists and I absolutely love them.  I'll try to remember to post pics when I get home. 

Congrats to all the new BC'ers, MadisonK and Grand Prix. Congrats to you too Foxglove!

Welcome Blkrose.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

what are yal dc'ing with?  ♥


----------



## FlawedBeauty

In regards to this, by the end of the day my hair was still extremely soft and moisturized.  I have come to the conclusion that i can't use any of those butter type moisturizers.  I am going to stick strictly to conditioner or the KCKT for leave in.  I am also cutting shampoo out of my regimine except for using Suave clairifying like once a month.  

As a result I have so much product now I need to get rid of   I just received the Shea-Alma Whipped Butter Creme from Afroveda that i used probably a quarter sized amount of, and Blended Beauty Curl Styling Butter which i also used about a quarter sized amount of .  Think I'll post these in the other forum for selling stuff.  I also have more than a half jar of Mizani Butter Rich Deep Nourishing Hairdress   Total PJ erplexed



FlawedBeauty said:


> so i have to say the pantene curly treatment is a definite keeper. made my hair so soft and bouncy. i love it!! i used the KCKT last night and baggied my head and my hair is very very very soft. so far so good, we'll see what my hair feels like by the end of the day.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> what are yal dc'ing with? ♥



I'm using Pantene Curly treatment to DC, it's great.  And I also think I'm gonna do a hot oil treatment once a week or everyother week as well with this because I loved how it made my hair feel when i did one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Anew

steph how many months post were you before your BC? useless info btw, your screen name has both my name and my first cousins middle name in it, lol.. 

so yeah, do you ladies use anything to define curls? i have those s strands, but you can't tell b/c its like all compact or something. i can't explain it.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Have you checked out any of the YT on how to define the curls.  I would link em for you but I'm at work and everything YT is blocked.  I think most things will work (gels, conditioners, etc) to define its just a matter of technique and how you want your hair to feel after, because I HATE cruncy hard hair, so condish works well.



Anew said:


> steph how many months post were you before your BC? useless info btw, your screen name has both my name and my first cousins middle name in it, lol..
> 
> so yeah, do you ladies use anything to define curls? i have those s strands, but you can't tell b/c its like all compact or something. i can't explain it.


----------



## Anew

I can't believe i didn't think of YT. Its blocked at my job too. I have the ecostyler gel, I'll see what I can do b/c I'm not with this wig in Florida heat


----------



## LoveCraze

Anew said:


> steph how many months post were you before your BC? useless info btw, your screen name has both my name and my first cousins middle name in it, lol..
> 
> so yeah, do you ladies use anything to define curls? i have those s strands, but you can't tell b/c its like all compact or something. i can't explain it.


 
Hi Anew. Love meeting other Steph's out there. ) I was 13 mths when I BC'd. Also a few pages back I mentioned how I use curl activator gel underneath ecostyler gel to define and soften/set curls.  Love this combo. You can also put an essential oil or natural oil on top for added shine like orange oil or even CO.
HTH!


----------



## Anew

steph i hope you mind this is my last question (for now) lol

what technique do you use? i'm gonna youtube tonight at home, but is there anything special you do

i foolishly thought if i just put the stuff on my hair, voila.. curl definition

lol


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm about to be joining you ladies...BC will be next weekend, while I'm in NYC.


 
That's great news, Sis! I can't wait to see your pics!



StephElise said:


> Hi Anew. Love meeting other Steph's out there. ) I was 13 mths when I BC'd. *Also a few pages back I mentioned how I use curl activator gel underneath ecostyler gel to define and soften/set curls. Love this combo.* You can also put an essential oil or natural oil on top for added shine like orange oil or even CO.
> HTH!


 
I second the bolded! I tried this after StephElise made her post and I've been doing it ever since.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Can I join this thread? I finally have internet in Spain (yay!).
I bc'd on 2/24/10 after 8.5 months of transitioning. 

I have medium/thin strands with high density (I think). Each strand is not really thick, I just have a lot of them.

My curl size ranges from bigger than a pen (but smaller than a marker) to pen spring size. I have about 50% shrinkage and my hair grows out and down.

My regimen currently is co-wash and go every other day and spritz with water to refresh on off days. For defining my curls I've been using conditioner and olive oil so far. I need to incorporate different styles though because I've noticed a few ssk's. I put my hair in twists today but I think I look ridiculous so I'll probably throw a wig over it.

My current length is neck length in the back, just below the jaw on the sides, and middle of my nose in the front (yah, I cut too much there). I don't know what my ultimate length goal is yet, I'll just stop when its too much to handle.

My fotki is linked in my siggy. 

HHG ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Taleah2009

hey ladies! question, how do you do your wasn n go's?? that was one of the main reasons i went natural, so i can do wash and go'd. now that i am 100% natural.. except for those last pesky relaxed in some spots i have to back on with the scissors, i am ready to do my first wash n go.

so how do you do it???
tia


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies! question, how do you do your wasn n go's?? that was one of the main reasons i went natural, so i can do wash and go'd. now that i am 100% natural.. except for those last pesky relaxed in some spots i have to back on with the scissors, i am ready to do my first wash n go.
> 
> so how do you do it???
> tia



I do mine with Trader Joes Nourish spa conditioner or Vo5 conditioner (TJ's is my fav though). I cowash, do a final rinse with cool water then add some conditioner back in. After that I put in about a table spoon of evoo and let it air dry. At night I sleep with a satin bonnet and then spritz with water in the morning to wake it up. I've been meaning to try some other methods (curly puddings, aloe gel, eco styler) but just haven't gotten around to it yet. Good luck!


----------



## Platinum

Trini_Chutney said:


> Can I join this thread? I finally have internet in Spain (yay!).
> I bc'd on 2/24/10 after 8.5 months of transitioning.
> 
> I have medium/thin strands with high density (I think). Each strand is not really thick, I just have a lot of them.
> 
> My curl size ranges from bigger than a pen (but smaller than a marker) to pen spring size. I have about 50% shrinkage and my hair grows out and down.
> 
> My regimen currently is co-wash and go every other day and spritz with water to refresh on off days. For defining my curls I've been using conditioner and olive oil so far. I need to incorporate different styles though because I've noticed a few ssk's. I put my hair in twists today but I think I look ridiculous so I'll probably throw a wig over it.
> 
> My current length is neck length in the back, just below the jaw on the sides, and middle of my nose in the front (yah, I cut too much there). I don't know what my ultimate length goal is yet, I'll just stop when its too much to handle.
> 
> My fotki is linked in my siggy.
> 
> HHG ladies!!!!!!!


 
 



Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies! question, how do you do your wasn n go's?? that was one of the main reasons i went natural, so i can do wash and go'd. now that i am 100% natural.. except for those last pesky relaxed in some spots i have to back on with the scissors, i am ready to do my first wash n go.
> 
> so how do you do it???
> tia


 
After rinsing out my condish, I apply Worlds of Curls activator gel (my favorite) to my hair, then apply EcoStyler Olive Oil gel on top of the activator.(I got this idea from StephElise) I don't shingle my hair, I just fluff it out with my fingers. (my hair is already detangled because I use a shower comb to detangle while I still have the conditioner in it) Then I lightly pick my hair to give it some shape. So far so good.


----------



## Aggie

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> what are yal dc'ing with? ♥


 I use: 
Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner, 
Alterna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner, 
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Lotion & 
K-Pak Intense Hydrator, 
Jason Naturals Jojoba, Apricot, Aloe Vera, and Sea Kelp Conditioners, Giovanni SAS, 
Aubrey Organics HSR and AOWC Conditioners as well. 

Silicon Mix gives me the best slip ever but I don't use it too often because of the cones. I like it a lot after a henna day though.

I have a whole lot more than I listed here but these are the ones I use the most.


----------



## LoveCraze

Anew said:


> steph i hope you mind this is my last question (for now) lol
> 
> what technique do you use? i'm gonna youtube tonight at home, but is there anything special you do
> 
> i foolishly thought if i just put the stuff on my hair, voila.. curl definition
> 
> lol


 
I believe that the best application method heavily depends on your hair texture. For instance, on my nape and above my ears is 3C and I noticed that shingling in this area is much more effective for curl definition. Now the rest of my hair is primarily 4A and I noticed that smoothing works a lot better for curl definition. So basically you have to experiment to see which apllication method works best for you. I have also noticed that my hair responds really well to being defined with a Denman.

As promised, here are my twists that I did while watching Lost.  I am so proud of them and so very surprised at all the compliments I receieved (a lot from those of other races). I did them on a whim and when I saw how they were turning out, I decided to do my whole head. Here they are.






Not sure if you can tell but my hair is super moisturized.




A little spacey but it was my first time so give me a break.erplexed


----------



## Foxglove

Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies! question, how do you do your wasn n go's?? that was one of the main reasons i went natural, so i can do wash and go'd. now that i am 100% natural.. except for those last pesky relaxed in some spots i have to back on with the scissors, i am ready to do my first wash n go.
> 
> so how do you do it???
> tia



Aussie moist or trader joe nourish spa to cowash
Trader joe nourish spa or Tigi bedhead moisture maniac as a leave in. I've also used KBB hair milk but I won't be repurchasing after this bottle is finished



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> what are yal dc'ing with?  ♥


Still searching


----------



## Ltown

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> what are yal dc'ing with? ♥


 
I use various products from each line:
Aubrey's
Skala's
Giovanni's 
Silcon mix
10 n one
millcreek
Jason's

Most of the dc I use it what's in them that I look for: wheat, keratin or silk protein, panthenol, behntrimonium methosulfate and ceramides.


----------



## Anew

StephElise said:


> I believe that the best application method heavily depends on your hair texture. For instance, on my nape and above my ears is 3C and I noticed that shingling in this area is much more effective for curl definition. Now the rest of my hair is primarily 4A and I noticed that smoothing works a lot better for curl definition. So basically you have to experiment to see which apllication method works best for you. I have also noticed that my hair responds really well to being defined with a Denman.
> 
> As promised, here are my twists that I did while watching Lost.  I am so proud of them and so very surprised at all the compliments I receieved (a lot from those of other races). I did them on a whim and when I saw how they were turning out, I decided to do my whole head. Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can tell but my hair is super moisturized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little spacey but it was my first time so give me a break.erplexed


 Thanks. I don't know what I have going on in my head. My nape is silky  and the crown has some other business going on. I have like a town of coils hidden throughout my hair, really defined coils where I don't have to do anything, they're just their taking up land. Then the rest of my hair looks like those s strands but they do nothing but sit up and look like a bush, lol... I don't know what I'm gonna do with this stuff.


----------



## Anew

How often do you ladies DC? I was doing a search on youtube for WnG last night and I realize I probably need a denman brush. Until then, it'll be this hot wig. Which I forgot I have a human hair wig that looks so freaking real. Thing I love about it is that its neck length, and I can style it however I want, curly, straight, spirals, etc... I've had it for over a year and it still looks new. I'll just corn row my hair under my wig and wash in braids until I figure things out. 

Oh I used my skala last night, the shea butter poo and con and I made an attempt at a WnG, major fail. so I used Cantu Shea Butter and EVOO, well my hair was soft and easy to comb through, that was a plus. I have my hair in twists right now, man I'm never doing that again at 12 in the morning, lol..


----------



## nestlequik

Welcome Trini_Chutney!  I love your hair! 




Anew said:


> How often do you ladies DC? I was doing a search on youtube for WnG last night and I realize I probably need a denman brush. Until then, it'll be this hot wig. Which I forgot I have a human hair wig that looks so freaking real. Thing I love about it is that its neck length, and I can style it however I want, curly, straight, spirals, etc... I've had it for over a year and it still looks new. I'll just corn row my hair under my wig and wash in braids until I figure things out.
> 
> Oh I used my skala last night, the shea butter poo and con and I made an attempt at a WnG, major fail. so I used Cantu Shea Butter and EVOO, well my hair was soft and easy to comb through, that was a plus. I have my hair in twists right now, man I'm never doing that again at 12 in the morning, lol..



I DC about 2x a week.  My hair is on the dry side and my attempts at baggying my whole head at night haven't worked out so I think upping my DCing will help me regain some much needed moisture back in my hair.  I add some EVOO to the DC and put it in my hair in the morning while I'm getting eating breakfast and after I rinse it out I do my usual wash and go.  

I also just got my Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root moisturizer in the mail last week and they're great.  They really keep my hair softer than the Shea Moisture Hair Milk.  So I realized I need something a bit heavier than milk but not as heavy as the Qhemet Amla Cream.  So the Burdock is the right combo for me.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Once a week.  Me thinks im gonna start doing a hot oil once a week as well too.  I'm also gonna try and take one, to two pics a week for my fotki.  I want a good one this time around and I really need some documentation that it's growing or I will get frustrated.  I figure it will be much harder to see progress for me if i'm not taking pictures since im natural now.  Gonna DC tonight I think and take some pics...

OH!!  ETA:  does anyone think its too much to do a hot oil trmt and DC once a week??  I figure it couldnt hurt, but iono. 



Anew said:


> How often do you ladies DC? I was doing a search on youtube for WnG last night and I realize I probably need a denman brush. Until then, it'll be this hot wig. Which I forgot I have a human hair wig that looks so freaking real. Thing I love about it is that its neck length, and I can style it however I want, curly, straight, spirals, etc... I've had it for over a year and it still looks new. I'll just corn row my hair under my wig and wash in braids until I figure things out.
> 
> Oh I used my skala last night, the shea butter poo and con and I made an attempt at a WnG, major fail. so I used Cantu Shea Butter and EVOO, well my hair was soft and easy to comb through, that was a plus. I have my hair in twists right now, man I'm never doing that again at 12 in the morning, lol..


----------



## Foxglove

I'm doing my 18 months post update a week ahead of schedule. 
Sigh... Slow growth plus super shrinkage = 





I'm a week shy of 18 months post relaxer and this is what I'm working with. I'm really glad I didn't wait until 18 months post to BC because it wouldn't have made much of a difference. I'm really glad I got to play in my hair for the last 2 months. It's super healthy. I'm probably going to put her away for a few months and will post updates when I take my braids out


----------



## Anew

well I'm still new to this but I mix my EVOO with my DC anyway so in essence I'm getting a twofer, hot oil and DC, lol


----------



## Anew

She's so thick and pretty to look at Fox!


----------



## Foxglove

^^Thanks Anew!


----------



## cch24

Beautiful hair pictures ladies!! I swear I'm going to buy a camera soon.

I DC once a week, with any thick rinse out conditioner, honey, and aloe vera gel. It works wonders. I also cowash every day, so my hair stays fairly moisturized.


----------



## Platinum

I'm noticing a few splits in my shed hair so I'm going to using Infusium 23 when I moisturize or try a protein condish.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Awww boooo!!!!!  Are you detangling daily?  Maybe that could be the culprit if you are??



Platinum said:


> I'm noticing a few splits in my shed hair so I'm going to using Infusium 23 when I moisturize or try a protein condish.


----------



## Platinum

FlawedBeauty said:


> Awww boooo!!!!! Are you detangling daily? Maybe that could be the culprit if you are??


 
I detangle with a Jibere shower comb. I only do this while cowashing. I was using a metal pick to style but I recently stopped using it because I thought it may cause breakage. Now I just use plastic picks. Now that I think about it, the metal pick may have been the culprit.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

careful your plastic pic doesnt have a lot of seams.  those are a killer!



Platinum said:


> I detangle with a Jibere shower comb. I only do this while cowashing. I was using a metal pick to style but I recently stopped using it because I thought it may cause breakage. Now I just use plastic picks. Now that I think about it, the metal pick may have been the culprit.


----------



## yaya24

Hi ladies!

I consider myself newly natural (eventhough my 1 year post BC mark is in June). I did not transition.. BC'd at about 12 weeks after my March 09 relaxer.

I am suscribing to this thread and will post progress pics very soon.


----------



## Platinum

yaya24 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I consider myself newly natural (eventhough my 1 year post BC mark is in June). I did not transition.. BC'd at about 12 weeks after my March 09 relaxer.
> 
> I am suscribing to this thread and will post progress pics very soon.


 
 Yaya!


----------



## Anew

Okay ladies, here is a pic of my failed attempt at a wash n go or better me trying to define my curls, blah





what I did wrong:
Looked at a young ladies YT video, bought some cantu shea butter leave in, rubbed it all in my hair along with EVOO and thought it would work for me too. I noticed at the time she was only one month post BC and before the BC she was 3 months post relaxer so her hair was a lot shorter than mine. After looking at her 6 month post BC she looked to have the same length I do now, maybe a bit longer I don't know. I'm wondering if that technique still works for her or if she has to use a Denman

At any rate, I babble alot. So this ends this post, lol


----------



## Anew

Oh and I have like 3 confirmed textures in that jungle. The hard part for me is going to be figuring out how to make one thing work for all 3 textures.


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> Oh and I have like 3 confirmed textures in that jungle. The hard part for me is going to be figuring out how to make one thing work for all 3 textures.



Experiment with creamy vs liquid based leave ins. My hair likes creamy but stephelise and platinum are having great results with liquid/glycerin based leave ins. Also experiment with gels or custards like ecostyler or kccc

ETA start looking up natural youtubers. I think I first searched natural wash and go or something like that then kept going to the related videos. Look at how people manipulate their hair and not exactly products (bc if you tried everything out there you'd be a super pj)
Look for people whose hair resembles yours or whose hair responds similarly to products (this is more important imo).


----------



## Anew

I'm about to be a product purchasing somebody, lol


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> I'm about to be a product purchasing somebody, lol



Just don't say I didn't warn you lol. Can't blame it on me


----------



## nestlequik

Anew said:


> Okay ladies, here is a pic of my failed attempt at a wash n go or better me trying to define my curls, blah
> 
> 
> what I did wrong:
> Looked at a young ladies YT video, bought some cantu shea butter leave in, rubbed it all in my hair along with EVOO and thought it would work for me too. I noticed at the time she was only one month post BC and before the BC she was 3 months post relaxer so her hair was a lot shorter than mine. After looking at her 6 month post BC she looked to have the same length I do now, maybe a bit longer I don't know. I'm wondering if that technique still works for her or if she has to use a Denman
> 
> At any rate, I babble alot. So this ends this post, lol



I've read a few things about wash and go's and curl definition from my research that you may find helpful-

-After washing and conditioning your hair, rinse with cold water.
-Use a T- Shirt, microfiber towel, or paper towel- basically anything but a regular towel if you want to remove excess water from your hair
-Apply your products on wet hair.  
-Air dry or use a diffuser
-Keep your fingers out of your hair, it'll create frizz.

Finding the right product is important- I use Giovanni Leave In Direct and it really helps make my curls pop.  I mix it with Qhemet Biologics Burdock Cream to really moisturize my hair.  The Giovanni alone makes my hair dry hard.


----------



## Anew

Good tips Nestle, thanks!

I bought a diffuser but have no idea what its for. I always skimmed over posts or threads about them in the past b/c I wasn't natural, I'm off to do some youtube research


----------



## asubeauty

I'm holding off the BC because my digi cam just died and I want to have pics for you ladies and my mom.


----------



## cch24

So this is my second time growing my hair out. The first time was while I was transitioning, and I had forgotten that every couple of months I had to come up with a new method of bunning because my hair was at a new length. I reached that point yesterday. My high buns have too many hairs sticking out because my front hairs that were once a little too short to fit into the ponytail, now fit perfectly, but are too short to twist into my bun. I've moved onto a low bun with the front pieces clipped. We'll see what happens two months from now.

Also, I went to Sally's to buy new clips to hold my hair while cowashing and I walked out with some Biotera curl creme and Biotera gel. Then I went to Target and bought more Tresemme Naturals conditioner, those Goody spin pins, and some cute clips. The Target trip renewed my desire to bun until August and THEN try a wash and go, so I went BACK to Sally's to return the curl creme and gel.

PJ crisis averted. For today at least.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Anew said:


> How often do you ladies DC? I was doing a search on youtube for WnG last night and I realize I probably need a denman brush. Until then, it'll be this hot wig. Which I forgot I have a human hair wig that looks so freaking real. Thing I love about it is that its neck length, and I can style it however I want, curly, straight, spirals, etc... I've had it for over a year and it still looks new. I'll just corn row my hair under my wig and wash in braids until I figure things out.
> 
> Oh I used my skala last night, the shea butter poo and con and I made an attempt at a WnG, major fail. so I used Cantu Shea Butter and EVOO, well my hair was soft and easy to comb through, that was a plus. I have my hair in twists right now, man I'm never doing that again at 12 in the morning, lol..



I was doing 1-2x per week, but things got really busy with us moving into our new place and I slacked off. I'm trying to get back to at least once a week. I use cholesterol with honey and evoo added. I'd like to try HSR but I need to finish some other stuff I have first.


----------



## Platinum

I tried something different tonight. I shampoo'd with Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Poo (Green and white bottle. I still don't understand why they discontinued this formula. I've been in love with this shampoo for years. ). Then I used Suave Humectant Condish and DC'd with Lustrasilk Liquid Herbal Cholesterol. I then used my WOC activator gel and sealed with Haitian Black Castor oil. My hair is very soft but I don't have any curl definition. I think I'll use this combination again but I'll make sure that I use the Ecostyler gel as a finishing touch so I can make my curls pop.

I've noticed that my hair has grown since I've BC'd. I'm starting to believe that I'm not a slow grower, I just wasn't retaining length when I was relaxed. I don't think I'll ever go back to relaxers!


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I tried something different tonight. I shampoo'd with Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Poo (Green and white bottle. I still don't understand why they discontinued this formula. I've been in love with this shampoo for years. ). Then I used Suave Humectant Condish and DC'd with Lustrasilk Liquid Herbal Cholesterol. I then used my WOC activator gel and sealed with Haitian Black Castor oil. My hair is very soft but I don't have any curl definition. I think I'll use this combination again but I'll make sure that I use the Ecostyler gel as a finishing touch so I can make my curls pop.
> 
> I've noticed that my hair has grown since I've BC'd. I'm starting to believe that I'm not a slow grower,* I just wasn't retaining length when I was relaxed.* I don't think I'll ever go back to relaxers!



I really think this was the case with me. My mom relaxes and does permanent color. She's been stuck at neck length/chin length for years. What are the odds I can convince her otherwise...


----------



## Grand Prix

I can't believe how well my wash and goes are turning out!

Monday I decided to just try and throw some care free curl in there (from my sister's jheri curl days (it was all dusty )), when I had just cowashed my hair and it was still wet.
I shook it out and when I checked on my hair an hour later I was just so amazed, the frizz at the crown and the front started to curl and the coils in the back were just as defined as when they were wet.
I gently tugged on the coils to elongate them so they would fit the shape of the rest of my hair better.

All my transition I was looking at shingling threads and methods, but turns out that won't do anything for my hair.
I'm kind of happy because this is much easier (and I was starting to think I might be hopeless). 

My hair looks really huge though, stepping out the door with my fro was kind of a challenge since I either wore it straight or in a bun the last few months. Now I attract attention. 

I know, pics, but I'll be posting those next week. I'm going to Istanbul for a week and I'll be rocking my gigantic hair every single day!


----------



## MsSharee06

*Hello everyone, I'm so excited I finally did the big chop. I B'cd on May 23, 2010 I transitioned for five months. My hair type is 4a/4b, one thing I did notice after cutting my hair is that my new growth is really thick. My curls were really tight after I washed and airdried my hair I put in a little moisturizer, and I got kinky twists the next day. I have about 5-6 inches of hair on my head. I'm going to wear my kinky twists for about a month. I will post pics soon*


----------



## LoveCraze

MsSharee06 said:


> *Hello everyone, I'm so excited I finally did the big chop. I B'cd on May 23, 2010 I transitioned for five months. My hair type is 4a/4b, one thing I did notice after cutting my hair is that my new growth is really thick. My curls were really tight after I washed and airdried my hair I put in a little moisturizer, and I got kinky twists the next day. I have about 5-6 inches of hair on my head. I'm going to wear my kinky twists for about a month. I will post pics soon*


 
Welcome and congratulations on your BC!


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove said:


> I really think this was the case with me. My mom relaxes and does permanent color. She's been stuck at neck length/chin length for years. What are the odds I can convince her otherwise...


 
I feel ya. I'm trying to convince my mom to consider transitioning as well. I've seen old pictures of her from the 70s and I think she looked so beautiful with natural hair. I'm hoping that I'll have good growth and retention this year and then she'll consider when she sees my progress. I've never seen my mother with hair longer than SL. She's diabetic, has arthitis, and severe allergies. All of the meds she's taking, along with relaxers and coloring, is wreaking havoc on her hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

I think I may wanna do a blowout next week. Just to see how big my hair can get.


----------



## Platinum

pookaloo83 said:


> I think I may wanna do a blowout next week. Just to see how big my hair can get.


 
Sounds great, Pook! Don't forget to post pics! I think I'm going to do my first blowout on the 4th of July.


----------



## Aggie

MsSharee06 said:


> *Hello everyone, I'm so excited I finally did the big chop. I B'cd on May 23, 2010 I transitioned for five months. My hair type is 4a/4b, one thing I did notice after cutting my hair is that my new growth is really thick. My curls were really tight after I washed and airdried my hair I put in a little moisturizer, and I got kinky twists the next day. I have about 5-6 inches of hair on my head. I'm going to wear my kinky twists for about a month. I will post pics soon*


 
Wow your hair grows really fast MsSharee, you got 6 inches of hair growth from only 5 months of transitioning? That is truly amazing!


----------



## pookaloo83

Platinum said:


> Sounds great, Pook! Don't forget to post pics! I think I'm going to do my first blowout on the 4th of July.




That's a good idea! :scratchch I think I'll wait till then too!


----------



## Platinum

Pookaloo, your siggy is killing me.

Trying something different tonight. I'm baggying with Cantu Shea Butter leave-in (from my old PJ stash). So far so good. I tried this a few years ago but it really didn't do much for my relaxed hair.


----------



## cch24

Let us know how that works out, Platinum. I stare at that product every time I go to Target, but seeing that -cone in the ingredients list gets me every time.

My hair is doing well. Wore two buns using the spin pins today. They really do work! Tomorrow is wash day and I'm trying out the Shea Moisture deep conditioner. I'll let you guys know how that works out.


----------



## Ltown

MsSharee06 said:


> *Hello everyone, I'm so excited I finally did the big chop. I B'cd on May 23, 2010 I transitioned for five months. My hair type is 4a/4b, one thing I did notice after cutting my hair is that my new growth is really thick. My curls were really tight after I washed and airdried my hair I put in a little moisturizer, and I got kinky twists the next day. I have about 5-6 inches of hair on my head. I'm going to wear my kinky twists for about a month. I will post pics soon*


 
Congratulations and welcome to the natural side!


----------



## cch24

The Shea Moisture deep conditioner was amazing!!! I always add aloe vera gel and honey to my DC's, and I think they may have put this conditioner over the top for me. I sat under my soft bonnet dryer for about an hour and 15 minutes and when I rinsed my comb glided through my hair. I'm so happy. My only concern is the price for the size. $9.99 isn't very high, but I like to saturate my hair with product and I used over 1/3 of the jar today alone. I guess $20 a month for deep conditioner isn't terrible. We'll see.


----------



## Platinum

The Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In worked great for my hair. I baggied overnight with it and my hair was soft and moisturized. It didn't make my curls "pop" but I liked the way my hair felt this morning. I'm going to try applying Ecostyler Olive oil gel over it and see if it helps define the curls. Cantu is definetely a keeper.


----------



## Platinum

I forgot to mention that I'm 1 month post BC today!:superbanana: I can't believe that it's been 13 months since my last relaxer. I can't wait to see how much progress I'll have at the end of the year.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i finally bought the Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel (or whatever the name is). i can't wait to try it. these flat twist only made it to day 3 before frizzing out of control. i look like i just got released.   ♥


----------



## nsmith30

I need some suggestions, I transitioned for 6 months and bc on 3/31. My hair is so dry it's ridiculous I've tried everything I can think of. I've tried all types of moisturizers and nothing works. Curl activators work for a few hours and then it's back to desert city. I can apply it at night and put my satin cap on and when I wake up it's a dry shrunken mess. I have no idea what hair type I have. Any suggestions?


----------



## Platinum

nsmith30 said:


> I need some suggestions, I transitioned for 6 months and bc on 3/31. My hair is so dry it's ridiculous I've tried everything I can think of. I've tried all types of moisturizers and nothing works. Curl activators work for a few hours and then it's back to desert city. I can apply it at night and put my satin cap on and when I wake up it's a dry shrunken mess. I have no idea what hair type I have. Any suggestions?


 
Hi there. When was the last time you clarified? Try using a clarifying shampoo like Suave (about $2) You may have product build-up. Do you live in a hard water area? You may need to try a chelating shampoo like Organic Root Stimulator Creamy Aloe shampoo (about $8) to help remove product build up and mineral deposits let behind from hard water.

Hope this helps


----------



## Avaya

Does anyone go to a barber regularly for shape-ups or do you just let your hair grow how it wants to?  I have about 1/2-2 inches worth of natural hair (was over zealous cutting the front; couldn't distinguish the relaxed ends for the natural roots thus the 1/2 inch).  

I went to the barber's today and got it shaped up and I am really happy with the results!  I was looking like Buckwheat before with strands of hair sticking up all over the place here and there.

Will this one trip to the barber's be enough?  Should I go every couple of weeks until my hair gets long enough to actually style (puffs, twists, braids, etc.)? 

__________________________________________________________________________


When you BCd
*Wednesday, May 26, 2010*

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
*8 months*

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
*I think my strands are medium sized, fairly dense, I have a bunch of coils some grow individually like in the front and on the sides and some grow in clusters, mainly at the crown; I'd say the percentage of shrinkage is like 50% and my hair is growing up for now, I don't know if it will fall once it gets longer.*

Your current regimen
*I have no regimen at this time .  I've been using Carefree Curls and coconut oil and separating my coils to prevent knots.  I haven't washed yet.  I'm not sure if I want to use shampoo or do a conditioner wash.*

Your favorite styles
*I don't have a favorite style.  I can't do much at this point but fluff it out.  I'm so thankful I went to the barber's.  Now I can wear my hair out instead of hiding it under a scarf.  I was planning on getting braids tomorrow but I'm pretty sure my hair is way to short.  Once I gain some length, I want to do braids, Senegalese twists, two strand twists and crochet braids. *


Your current length and goal length
*Current length is 1/2-2 inches unstretched.  Goal lengths are APL unstretched and WSL straightened.*

Your photo album, if any
No photo album but I did "chronicle" my BC in the pikistrip in my signature.


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations on your BC, Avaya! Welcome to the natural side! I'm sure some of the other ladies will be able to answer your questions. I haven't been to a barber since I BC'd (I did my own). I don't plan to go any time soon, I just let my hair do its thing for now.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hello ladies. I did my first ever twists/twist out a few days ago and wanted to share some pics. The quality isn't that great because I used a camera phone but its better than nothing. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Platinum

Great pics, Trini! You and your hair are so pretty! Keep up the good work!


----------



## lady djm

About a hour ago, I chopped off my hair.  My transitioning was 14 months.  I will post pics soon.  I'm not sure about the hair type and I have no idea what my regimen will be.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

lady djm said:


> About a hour ago, I chopped off my hair.  My transitioning was 14 months.  I will post pics soon.  I'm not sure about the hair type and I have no idea what my regimen will be.



Congratulations on your Big Chop!!


----------



## Avaya

Anybody in here working out everyday?  Do you just let you hair air dry or do you rinse off your hair/scalp?


----------



## Platinum

lady djm said:


> About a hour ago, I chopped off my hair. My transitioning was 14 months. I will post pics soon. I'm not sure about the hair type and I have no idea what my regimen will be.


 
Congratulations on your BC! Welcome to the natural side! I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

AVAYA, MSSHAREE06, AND LADY DJM CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR RECENT BCs!!!!  I have a feeling this thread is going to be exploding soon!!  The "bc bug" is definitely on the loose!!   It's summer time and our curly coils are ready to be free.

Avaya,
I haven't gone to the barber, b/c I'm scared my hardwork (curlies) will be cut off.  However, two of my girlfriends have and they only went one time for a shape up.  Once their hair was growing they just styled as they could and let their regular stylist trim any left over relaxed ends.  As for the working out, I usu rinse my hair every 2 days and co-wash on the 3rd day.  I work out 5 days a week and this has worked fine for my TWA so far.  I don't feel like I have any sweat or build up left on my scalp using this method.

Lady Djm and MsSharee06, I can't wait to see your pictures.  HHG!


----------



## cch24

Avaya said:


> Anybody in here working out everyday?  Do you just let you hair air dry or do you rinse off your hair/scalp?



Hi Avaya!! I work out 5-6 days a week and I try to workout in the morning before my shower, and then I cowash afterwards. If I can't work out in the morning I will do it whenever I can, and just cowash the next morning as usual. I wear buns daily so styling and working out isn't really an issue.

Hope that helps!


----------



## innerbeautyy

I finally have pics of my BC.

I have neglected my hair for toooo long,  I'm starting off fresh & ready for a change.
Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Platinum

innerbeautyy said:


> I finally have pics of my BC.
> 
> I have neglected my hair for toooo long,  I'm starting off fresh & ready for a change.
> Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


 
Congratulations! Welcome to the natural side.  I don't have any real advice because I'm newly natural as well. I'm still trying to learn how to take care of my natural hair (I haven't had a head full of natural hair in almost 30 years). My suggestions are: read this and all natural threads. They contain a lot of helpful information. Do not run out and buy every single product that's being raved about. Not every product works for everyone. Don't be afraid to ask questions. We're all here to help each other.

What products are you using to cowash, DC, and to moisturize?


----------



## Platinum

I like the look of fro-hawks but I have questions. I'm 37 y/o, do you think I'm too old for this style? What should I use to pin the sides of my hair? Side combs, barrettes, bobby pins (ouch)? My hair is uber-thick and I really want to make sure I use the right styling tools and accessories.

TIA


----------



## cch24

Platinum I love your new avatar!! Your puff is beautiful, and so big!!! 

I have no advice as to how to make a fro-hawk, but I don't think that you're too old for it at all! If you figure out how to make one, please post pics!


----------



## innerbeautyy

Platinum said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to the natural side.  I don't have any real advice because I'm newly natural as well. I'm still trying to learn how to take care of my natural hair (I haven't had a head full of natural hair in almost 30 years). My suggestions are: read this and all natural threads. They contain a lot of helpful information. Do not run out and buy every single product that's being raved about. Not every product works for everyone. Don't be afraid to ask questions. We're all here to help each other.
> 
> What products are you using to cowash, DC, and to moisturize?



Thank you thank you  ! I know what you mean and that's what I'm afraid of because I've been looking a lot of products for that same reason
I don't have a regime right now but these are the products that I've been using. I ordered a few essential oils that I should be getting sometime this week.

Cowash ; TREsemme Flawless Curls Conditioner
DC ; ORS Replenishing Pak
Moisturize ; S-curl then seal with castor oil and coconut oil


----------



## nestlequik

Avaya said:


> Anybody in here working out everyday?  Do you just let you hair air dry or do you rinse off your hair/scalp?



I do.  I always co-wash after working out.


----------



## SimJam

'Mornin

My intro

BCd Nov 2009, does that still make me Newly natural ? lol
Umm I was 5 weeks post relaxer
I think Im 4b.
Thick stranded,
dense hairded
tighly curled,
severly shinkage challenged ie: hair is about 2.5 times longer than shrunken hair
glycerin loving,
easily frizzed

Your current regimen
ayurvda
KISS

Your favorite styles
canerows
twists
puffs
any combination of the above

Your current length and goal length
TWA entering puberty

Your photo album, if any
http://public.fotki.com/simjam/


----------



## Platinum

innerbeautyy said:


> Thank you thank you  ! I know what you mean and that's what I'm afraid of because I've been looking a lot of products for that same reason
> I don't have a regime right now but these are the products that I've been using. I ordered a few essential oils that I should be getting sometime this week.
> 
> Cowash ; TREsemme Flawless Curls Conditioner
> DC ; ORS Replenishing Pak
> Moisturize ; S-curl then seal with castor oil and coconut oil


 
Sounds good to me. If it works for you, don't change. I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in to help. I'm trying to keep my regimen simple. Most of the products I'm experimenting with are old products from my relaxer days. 



SimJam said:


> 'Mornin
> 
> 
> My intro
> 
> BCd Nov 2009, does that still make me Newly natural ? lol
> Umm I was 5 weeks post relaxer
> I think Im 4b.
> Thick stranded,
> dense hairded
> tighly curled,
> severly shinkage challenged ie: hair is about 2.5 times longer than shrunken hair
> glycerin loving,
> easily frizzed
> 
> Your current regimen
> ayurvda
> KISS
> 
> Your favorite styles
> canerows
> twists
> puffs
> any combination of the above
> 
> Your current length and goal length
> TWA entering puberty
> 
> Your photo album, if any
> http://public.fotki.com/simjam/


----------



## Avaya

I keep giving myself knots because I keep "finger detangling" my hair and causing two strands to knot together at the end!!!!  I cut off like 5 knots yesterday!!!!  I have to stop touching my hair!!!!

Is it better to just comb every couple of days verses using my fingers to pull my coils apart?  I don't want the little bit of hair I have left matting up on me but at the same time, I don't want to create knots from pulling apart coils.  

How do you detangle/remove shed hairs?


----------



## Avaya

Me again with another question .

I'm hoping my hair will be long enough to braid by December.  My question is, for those of you that braid your hair, either with or without extensions, do you straighten your hair first and if so, what straightening method do you use?


----------



## Anew

Avaya said:


> Me again with another question .
> 
> I'm hoping my hair will be long enough to braid by December. My question is, for those of you that braid your hair, either with or without extensions, do you straighten your hair first and if so, what straightening method do you use?


 Good question. I did a DC Friday night and blow dried my hair just to see what it looked like. I'm doing mini pixies w/o extensions, I wear wigs.

The plan is to keep these in for 6 to 7 weeks at a time, DC once a week, cowash once a week and keep doing that until its time to take down and do it again. My hair is so uneven, its hard to corn row straight back, until it gets long enough in certain areas to do so I'm sticking with the mini pixies. I don't think I'll blowdry again though. 

I'll post pics later once I finish the pixies.


----------



## hopeful

nsmith30 said:


> I need some suggestions, I transitioned for 6 months and bc on 3/31. *My hair is so dry it's ridiculous* I've tried everything I can think of. I've tried all types of moisturizers and nothing works. Curl activators work for a few hours and then it's back to desert city. I can apply it at night and put my satin cap on and when I wake up it's a dry shrunken mess. I have no idea what hair type I have. Any suggestions?


 
Are you wearing your hair "out" every day?  If so I would suggest putting in twists or braids for a few days here and there.  For me, that always helped to hold in the moisture nicely.



cch24 said:


> *Platinum I love your new avatar!! Your puff is beautiful, and so big!!!*
> 
> I have no advice as to how to make a fro-hawk, but I don't think that you're too old for it at all! If you figure out how to make one, please post pics!


 
ITA with the bolded.  She and her hair are beautiful!  Way to go Platinum.



Avaya said:


> Me again with another question .
> 
> I'm hoping my hair will be long enough to braid by December. My question is,* for those of you that braid your hair, either with or without extensions, do you straighten your hair first and if so, what straightening method do you use?*


 
Without extensions, no need to straighten if you don't want to.  With extensions I have always been asked by the braider to "lightly" blow out with a blowdryer with a comb attachment.


----------



## Platinum

cch24 said:


> *Platinum I love your new avatar!! Your puff is beautiful, and so big!!! *
> 
> I have no advice as to how to make a fro-hawk, but I don't think that you're too old for it at all! If you figure out how to make one, please post pics!


 


hopeful said:


> Are you wearing your hair "out" every day? If so I would suggest putting in twists or braids for a few days here and there. For me, that always helped to hold in the moisture nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> *ITA with the bolded. She and her hair are beautiful! Way to go Platinum.*
> 
> 
> 
> Without extensions, no need to straighten if you don't want to. With extensions I have always been asked by the braider to "lightly" blow out with a blowdryer with a comb attachment.


 
Thanks CCH24 and Hopeful! I really appreciate the compliments, especially when I get looks like erplexed or  from other sistas.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

took a couple texture pics of my dry hair today with KCKT before I went swimming.


----------



## Platinum

Your hair is pretty! I  the curls.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

thanks!!!  that puff is lookin fab as well!!!!! 



Platinum said:


> Your hair is pretty! I  the curls.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Platinum said:


> I like the look of fro-hawks but I have questions. I'm 37 y/o, do you think I'm too old for this style? What should I use to pin the sides of my hair? Side combs, barrettes, bobby pins (ouch)? My hair is uber-thick and I really want to make sure I use the right styling tools and accessories.
> 
> TIA


 

Platinum,
I'm waiting for a nice size puff to be able to rock this style, so I can't help with the styling question, but I CAN say you are NOT too old.  Natural hair is about versatility and having fun!!  So do it up with confidence!  You can always add a flower on the side and make the middle ultra curly.  Be creative with it and rock you!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

innerbeautyy said:


> Thank you thank you  ! I know what you mean and that's what I'm afraid of because I've been looking a lot of products for that same reason
> I don't have a regime right now but these are the products that I've been using. I ordered a few essential oils that I should be getting sometime this week.
> 
> Cowash ; TREsemme Flawless Curls Conditioner
> DC ; ORS Replenishing Pak
> Moisturize ; S-curl then seal with castor oil and coconut oil


 
Innerbeautyy,
It looks like your regimen has combatted the moisture in your co-washes.  Here's my two cents of being 100% for two weeks and 3 days .  My hair was super, super dry so I've been doing overnight baggying which has helped my hair tremendously.  I too am a juicer, so I do my trusty S-curl followed by Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee or Amla & Olive heavy cream and seal with Olive Oil.  Works like a charm the next day, I just puff it out and go to work with soft, moisturized hair.

If you want to enhance or define your curl pattern try the Kinky Curly Curling Custard with the Kinky Curly Knot Today.  They work together like a charm.  That's all I have.  People say we're in the easy stages with a TWA and they're right, I pat my puff and go! LOL!  Congrats on your BC!


----------



## innerbeautyy

Platinum said:


> Sounds good to me. If it works for you, don't change. I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in to help. I'm trying to keep my regimen simple. Most of the products I'm experimenting with are old products from my relaxer days.



*sighs* Yes, you're right. My biggest challenge is moisture because my hair is so dry so after I co-wash, I'll just put the S-curl and seal with castor oil and/or coconut oil and put on a plastic cap then place my satin bonnet over that. I'm so thankful that I found LHCF because this has changed my whole perspective of natural hair. I can't thank yall enough ladies!  



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Innerbeautyy,
> It looks like your regimen has combatted the moisture in your co-washes.   Here's my two cents of being 100% for two weeks and 3 days .   My hair was super, super dry so I've been doing overnight baggying which  has helped my hair tremendously.  I too am a juicer, so I do my trusty  S-curl followed by Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee or Amla  & Olive heavy cream and seal with Olive Oil.  Works like a charm the  next day, I just puff it out and go to work with soft, moisturized  hair.
> 
> If you want to enhance or define your curl pattern try the Kinky Curly  Curling Custard with the Kinky Curly Knot Today.  They work together  like a charm.  That's all I have.  People say we're in the easy stages  with a TWA and they're right, I pat my puff and go! LOL!  Congrats on  your BC!



Oh yeah, I've been baggying as well sometimes for hours on end  ! When you go that does your hair stay moisturized for a long time? Hmm, I've heard a lot about KCCC and KCKT I may try that out. Thanks so much!


----------



## LoveCraze

Platinum said:


> I like the look of fro-hawks but I have questions. I'm 37 y/o, do you think I'm too old for this style? What should I use to pin the sides of my hair? Side combs, barrettes, bobby pins (ouch)? My hair is uber-thick and I really want to make sure I use the right styling tools and accessories.
> 
> TIA


 
Platinum. I don't think you're too old for a puff. If your hair can fit, you could use a banana clip to make your puff. Otherwise the slide combs would work too. Oh and I saw where you said you were going to put ecostyler over your cantu shea butter hair.  I don't recommend doing that because it has been my experience that they do not play well with each other.  You'll have little white balls develop. But when I used it, the cantu was freshly applied and then ecostyler was applied on top. A big .


----------



## LoveCraze

Avaya said:


> I keep giving myself knots because I keep "finger detangling" my hair and causing two strands to knot together at the end!!!! I cut off like 5 knots yesterday!!!! I have to stop touching my hair!!!!
> 
> Is it better to just comb every couple of days verses using my fingers to pull my coils apart? I don't want the little bit of hair I have left matting up on me but at the same time, I don't want to create knots from pulling apart coils.
> 
> How do you detangle/remove shed hairs?


 

To detangle your hair, try gently pulling at the ends of your hair in sections and then work your way up. Never pull your hair apart that is tangled because that does cause breakage and splits. When I detangle, it's always with my hair smothered in conditioner. I DC on dry hair under a steamer and then from there I detangle and then wash if it's wash day or do an additional cowash. This keeps me from experiencing a whole bunch of tangles and while detangling if I do come across a knot, I work it out with my fingers first. 9 times out of 10 I'm able to get it lose without hair loss. 

HTH


----------



## MOTHEROF3NATURALLY

When you BCd: March 2010

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 2 months

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness: 4a,4b

Your current regimen: Wash once a week, DC everyother week, HO treatment the week that i dont DC, Moisturize daily and use Gel.

Your favorite styles: "Gel it up and keepin it movin!" 

Your current length and goal length: Current: Short and Sassy, and Goal: Middle of Back!

Your photo album, if any: I have photos of my BC on my Profile Page!


----------



## Anew

Okay ladies here's my wig, Tammy I think is her name but I forgot who she's by. I'm gonna buy 2 more just like her. I bought this back in March I believe and I just wore it over the weekend. I normally don't buy or wear fake hair so long but I really really like this. I saw it on Mizzbrit, hope I spelled that right, and fell in love


----------



## LoveCraze

I took out my twists for a twist out. I had some MAD definition going on. I loved it. I kept them in for about 4 days or so.













More pics in my fotki.


----------



## SimJam

Platinum said:


> I like the look of fro-hawks but I have questions. I'm 37 y/o, do you think I'm too old for this style? What should I use to pin the sides of my hair? Side combs, barrettes, bobby pins (ouch)? My hair is uber-thick and I really want to make sure I use the right styling tools and accessories.
> 
> TIA


 
Platinum ... Im 35 and frohawks are my new staple.(and I work in an office, and have to go to meetings etc LOL) it all depends on how umm "hawky" u make the style. ie: how thin u make the centre 

I have only done mine with braided sides. The Pic atatched is from abt 10 days ago, now that my twists have gone frizzy, I'm wearing a twist out. This was the first time doing this(wearing the "hawk" part in a twist out) with my hair at this length and well my Director kinda gave me the side eye today, but the shes very umm propper

edit: yes you could use barrets/pins/comb clips to shape the frowhawk, Ihavnt been able to get the sides looking slick enough yet though, maybe in another 3-4 or so months wen I have a bit more length


----------



## lady djm

Ok I hope this link works.  It's a pic I took from my phone on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5586567&l=0fdef1298e&id=766924609


----------



## Platinum

innerbeautyy said:


> *sighs* Yes, you're right. My biggest challenge is moisture because my hair is so dry so after I co-wash, I'll just put the S-curl and seal with castor oil and/or coconut oil and put on a plastic cap then place my satin bonnet over that. I'm so thankful that I found LHCF because this has changed my whole perspective of natural hair. I can't thank yall enough ladies!


 
I forgot to suggest that you may want to incorporate a clarifying or chelating shampoo into your regimen as well. I would try clarifying/chelating atleast once a month to help remove product build-up. If you have too much product built-up on the hair, your moisturizers may not penetrate the hair shaft. That could leave your hair feeling dry or coated. Hope this helps!



StephElise said:


> Platinum. I don't think you're too old for a puff. If your hair can fit, you could use a banana clip to make your puff. Otherwise the slide combs would work too. Oh and I saw where you said you were going to put ecostyler over your cantu shea butter hair. I don't recommend doing that because it has been my experience that they do not play well with each other. You'll have little white balls develop. But when I used it, the cantu was freshly applied and then ecostyler was applied on top. A big .


 
Thanks Steph! 



SimJam said:


> Platinum ... Im 35 and frohawks are my new staple.(and I work in an office, and have to go to meetings etc LOL) it all depends on how umm "hawky" u make the style. ie: how thin u make the centre
> 
> I have only done mine with braided sides. The Pic atatched is from abt 10 days ago, now that my twists have gone frizzy, I'm wearing a twist out. This was the first time doing this(wearing the "hawk" part in a twist out) with my hair at this length and well my Director kinda gave me the side eye today, but the shes very umm propper
> 
> edit: yes you could use barrets/pins/comb clips to shape the frowhawk, Ihavnt been able to get the sides looking slick enough yet though, maybe in another 3-4 or so months wen I have a bit more length


 
Very pretty! I like that style! I wish I could cornrow, I would love to try that style. I guess I need to check out a few youtube vids and start practicing.


----------



## Platinum

Anew, I like the wig! Very pretty! Steph, I love that twistout! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SimJam

*Platinum* ... I dont do my own hair ... shoot I wish I could though.
the most I can do properly is some 2 strand twists.


----------



## Platinum

I decided not to try banana clips to make a 'fro-hawk. My hair is so thick and the banana clips look like they are suitable for hair that's not as thick as mine. I may try to purchase a few side coms to see if that will help. I found 3 bottles of Surge 14 at a BSS in SC the other day. They were the last on the shelf (only $5 a bottle). It worked great while I was transitioning so hopefully it will give the same results (or even better) now that I'm natural.


----------



## cch24

I'm about to jump in the shower and cowash. My hair seems to be growing at a steady pace. I'm going to wait a couple more months before I bold the apl in my siggy though. In my mind that will shorten the time it takes to get to bsl.


----------



## Janet'

I just want to tell all you ladies: Don't give up and Welcome to the Natural Side!!!


----------



## Anew

I bought the curly pudding, now what lol

Well since I have my mini's in I'll just have to wait or just experiment on the hair that's not braided up

Anyone use this stuff before? I saw the tutorial on MJ's site but my hair needs more than that in some areas. Guess I'll youtube it tonight


----------



## FlawedBeauty

I picked up my JBCO from the post office yesterday and I really like it.  I alternate between using KCKT and condish for a leave in after cowashing.  I took some of the JBCO and mixed it with my condish in a bowl and applied as normal after my cowash.  My hair feels very soft, almost like silky.  I think this combo is a definite keeper.  I bought the Sunny Isle Extra dark...


----------



## cch24

I love black castor oil! I use it mixed 50/50 with olive oil to seal in my moisture at night before I baggy.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Everyone's hair looks so beautiful!


----------



## Platinum

I have a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil at home. Does anyone had any idea of what I can use it for?


----------



## LoveCraze

Platinum said:


> I have a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil at home. Does anyone had any idea of what I can use it for?


 
You can add it to your hair as a prepoo and DC with it. I used to take it orally in a egg mixture a little while back. But I don't do that anymore. It does have an aquired taste. But I do hear it is really good on the hair so try it out and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Platinum

StephElise said:


> You can add it to your hair as a prepoo and DC with it. I used to take it orally in a egg mixture a little while back. But I don't do that anymore. It does have an aquired taste. But I do hear it is really good on the hair so try it out and let us know how it turns out.


 
Thanks Steph! I was using it in that egg cocktail a while back as well.  The taste really didn't bother me, I just wasn't consistent with it. I might try to do a homemade DC with it this weekend (I'm thinking about doing a henna treatment as well).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> I have a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil at home. Does anyone had any idea of what I can use it for?



add it to conditioner .


----------



## cch24

Washing my hair tomorrow!! I get so excited because it's different than my daily cowash, but halfway through the process I'm always lamenting the time it takes to deep condition.


----------



## Grand Prix

I had the most interesting trip ever.

First, I'm sooo glad I BC'd! I feel all special and different , and I now laugh at all the doubts I had about my natural hair.

As I said, I went to Istanbul and the warm weather allowed me to cowash every morning and just wash and go. I was with 3 friends, they all said it was cute (I need reassurance ).
But then we got out on the streets and I am telling you, people were acting like I was some kind of movie star! Tapping their friends on their shoulders and pointing at me, trying to take my picture, kissing my hand if I came near enough and saying that girl must be from paradise.
My friends (2 white, 1 Indian) are really attractive, but they were pushed aside to get a better look at me. 
Whether they spoke English or not, they just had to string "hair" and "beautiful" together to get their awe off their chests.

Ladies, if you're suffering from cutter's remorse after your BC or need to hear some marriage proposals, Turkey's the place to be! My ego is going to be big and shiny for weeks.

Now that I'm back home I think I'll prefer my hair to be less big for now so I'll be putting aside the S Curl. Today I cowashed with Yes to Cucumbers, smoothed my hair down with it and then rinsed with cold water, trying to leave about half of what I applied in my hair.
The result was soft shiny hair with a lot less bulk, but more shrinkage.

I don't feel like uploading so I'll attach the pics if you don't mind.. In the first photo you can see the front of my hair really likes this method, it got all curly and clumpy. The crown just laughs at me and frizzes and the back is so shrunken! The third pic of my nape is 19,5 months of hair darn it!


----------



## Grand Prix

And oh, I'll be trying wet bunning tonight. Cch, I'm counting on your method!


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix said:


> And oh, I'll be trying wet bunning tonight. Cch, I'm counting on your method!



Soo pretty Grand Prix!! I love your wash and go. And good luck with the wet bunning! I know it will work wonderfully because you have A LOT of hair.


----------



## Aggie

Grand Prix said:


> I don't feel like uploading so I'll attach the pics if you don't mind.. In the first photo you can see the front of my hair really likes this method, it got all curly and clumpy. The crown just laughs at me and frizzes and the back is so shrunken! The third pic of my nape is 19,5 months of hair darn it!


 
Very pretty curls Grand Prix. I  love your hair.


----------



## NicBenny

Hi ladies,

I'm at the very beginning of my transitioning phase (last relaxer 3/2010).  I've been relaxed for the last 9 years and I've experienced a lot of shedding and thinning from the relaxer AND I simply miss my natural tresses. 

Since I'm new to the transition ... is a BC really necessary for transitioning?  I met a woman who has natural hair and she transitioned w/o a BC and she's been natural for about 3 years.  Her hair looks great and she said she doesn't think a BC is necessary for a transition.  Do you agree?


----------



## Zaz

I guess it's time I made my way to this thread 

I think I cut it a lil too early to wear it down 
I tried a wet twistout and it looked the same as my regular hair.
I tried Miss Jessie's curly pudding, Ecostyler, and KCCC and the all pretty much looked the same but the KCCC felt best (wasn't as crunchy) and none of them elongated curls, if anything it shrinks them.
I tried a dry twistout and it turned into a big fro which was cute enough to wear out. 

Everything else ended up in a puff


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

avaya, i work out everyday. i shampoo and dc my hair on sundays, and cowash on thursdays. i can't seem to go a whole week without some water cleansing my scalp, because it will start to itch. ♥


----------



## Grand Prix

Zaz said:


> I guess it's time I made my way to this thread
> 
> I think I cut it a lil too early to wear it down
> I tried a wet twistout and it looked the same as my regular hair.
> I tried Miss Jessie's curly pudding, Ecostyler, and KCCC and the all pretty much looked the same but the KCCC felt best (wasn't as crunchy) and none of them elongated curls, if anything it shrinks them.
> I tried a dry twistout and it turned into a big fro which was cute enough to wear out.
> 
> Everything else ended up in a puff


 
Have you tried to use less heavy products?
For me, gels and puddings do make my hair very coily, but it shrinks more..
S curl made my hair bigger and appear longer.
I think conditioner might just be in between these two.

If I remember your BC thread, you have a rather tight, but pretty defined curl. Maybe you don't need those heavy gels, just moisture.


----------



## Platinum

NicBenny said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm at the very beginning of my transitioning phase (last relaxer 3/2010). I've been relaxed for the last 9 years and I've experienced a lot of shedding and thinning from the relaxer AND I simply miss my natural tresses.
> 
> Since I'm new to the transition ... is a BC really necessary for transitioning? I met a woman who has natural hair and she transitioned w/o a BC and she's been natural for about 3 years. Her hair looks great and she said she doesn't think a BC is necessary for a transition. Do you agree?


 
Hi NicBenny. A BC isn't really necessary. There are several members of the site that transitioned without a BC. One that comes to mind is Ediese. She transitioned with sew-in weaves.



Zaz said:


> I guess it's time I made my way to this thread
> 
> I think I cut it a lil too early to wear it down
> I tried a wet twistout and it looked the same as my regular hair.
> I tried Miss Jessie's curly pudding, Ecostyler, and KCCC and the all pretty much looked the same but the KCCC felt best (wasn't as crunchy) and none of them elongated curls, if anything it shrinks them.
> I tried a dry twistout and it turned into a big fro which was cute enough to wear out.
> 
> Everything else ended up in a puff


 
Don't feel bad Zaz. I usually just wear a puff as well. My braidouts usually end up looking like a regular fro.


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about doing a henna treatment this weekend. I haven't had one since February. I'm not really concerned with color, I like the strengthening and conditioning effects of it.


----------



## Zaz

Grand Prix said:


> Have you tried to use less heavy products?
> For me, gels and puddings do make my hair very coily, but it shrinks more..
> S curl made my hair bigger and appear longer.
> I think conditioner might just be in between these two.
> 
> If I remember your BC thread, you have a rather tight, but pretty defined curl. Maybe you don't need those heavy gels, just moisture.



Maybe you're right, I'm doing this stuff to my hair because I read on here it's what you're supposed to do, lol. All the manipulation and gels just make my hair look the same as it did when I got out of the shower more or less. I'll try adding just a bit of conditioner/moisturiser to it and see what happens.


----------



## Platinum

Your hair is beautiful, Grand Prix!


----------



## LoveCraze

NicBenny said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm at the very beginning of my transitioning phase (last relaxer 3/2010). I've been relaxed for the last 9 years and I've experienced a lot of shedding and thinning from the relaxer AND I simply miss my natural tresses.
> 
> Since I'm new to the transition ... is a BC really necessary for transitioning? I met a woman who has natural hair and she transitioned w/o a BC and she's been natural for about 3 years. Her hair looks great and she said she doesn't think a BC is necessary for a transition. Do you agree?


 
Hi and congrats on your decision to go natural. As Platinum stated, you do not have to have a BC to go natural. Transitioning is exactly that. You are not only transitioning your hair from one state to the next, but you are also transitioning your mind to a new form of beauty that is not necessarily accepted by the masses. Take your time to get to know your hair as you transition and try to have fun with it. Also check out the transitioners thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744 and transitioning without bcing http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410134.
HHG!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Here's my first puff guys! I blew it out just a little on low heat.


----------



## Grand Prix

I'm calling in sick Monday. I have to. They'll understand. 

This bunning thing, is _not_ working.

So I cowashed and wet bunned yesterday. It felt a little weird (short/small) but then I grabbed a mirror and 





But well, you never know. So I go to sleep and airdry overnight and..





And it wouldn't fit into a bun. 

I see these pictures and laugh now, but I know I won't find this funny on Monday morning and I have to get to work.
I'm the receptionist at a bank, but people generally know that I'm a student so I don't have to look super polished. Do you think it would be okay to wear a wash and go?
Any suggestions what else I could try? I still have tomorrow!


----------



## cch24

Oh no!! Did you try bunning on hair that was about 80% wet? I make a ponytail, and then twist that hair and pin. Once it dries it expands a little, so it always looks bigger than it does initially.

What was your method?! I'd love to help.


----------



## cch24

Or maybe if you airdry overnight you can dampen the hair in the ponytail just enough to get it to pin down.


----------



## Grand Prix

I did it on wet hair, I just lightly toweldried and then twisted and fastened with a ponytail holder. I can't twist it if I've already made the ponytail, it's still too short..
But I'll try twisting in a ponytail after dampening it again?

ETA: and do you not get those little coilies sticking out of your bun? Not in a cute way..


----------



## cch24

Hm. When i first chopped I only twisted the hair around itself like once, but it was enough to at least make the shape of a bun. And yes, I do get coilies sticking out (darn layers) but I use the hair pins to stick them down. Also tying a scarf around your hair and bun for 20 minutes lays down your edges AND make the bun more compact and flat.


----------



## Platinum

Henna'ing today with Reshma henna. This my first time trying Henna as a natural. I henna'd several times while transitioning and I love the strength and conditioning. I don't henna for the color. I hope everything works out. This is my first time using the Reshma brand.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checking in to join the ranks of newly natural sistas!

My Big Chop Thread
 :afro2:


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Checking in to join the ranks of newly natural sistas!
> 
> My Big Chop Thread
> :afro2:


 
Congratulations, Sis! Welcome to the natural side!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> Congratulations, Sis! Welcome to the natural side!



Thank you, sis!


----------



## balancegoals2009

Hello I would like to join 

When you BCd - BC and severe hair loss damage fron stress Junly 09 through Jan How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd- 2mos

Your hair type, fine - thin I do  see S but no curl pattern not sure of type 4a or 4b

diameter a lot of   shrinkage, growth pattern-up/out 

Product MT , MTG , Ovation , JBCON, prorisity controll sampoo and condition, Tressemme, Biolage started this week and Nexus moristurize condition, and ACV as needed, and  Henna . I dont do everything at once , I spread it out through the month.

Your current regimen-DC twice a week wash every two week, JBCO  and MT daily , and ovation weekly at wash

Your favorite styles - I wear wig daily , I wore my hair once out today, I still have not master how to twist and brid out I need more length

length and goal length - I think about 3in or less my goal shoulder length 

photo - At the bottom


----------



## Platinum

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hello I would like to join
> 
> When you BCd - BC and severe hair loss damage fron stress Junly 09 through Jan How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd- 2mos
> 
> Your hair type, fine - thin I do see S but no curl pattern not sure of type 4a or 4b
> 
> diameter a lot of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/out
> 
> Product MT , MTG , Ovation , JBCON, prorisity controll sampoo and condition, Tressemme, Biolage started this week and Nexus moristurize condition, and ACV as needed, and Henna . I dont do everything at once , I spread it out through the month.
> 
> Your current regimen-DC twice a week wash every two week, JBCO and MT daily , and ovation weekly at wash
> 
> Your favorite styles - I wear wig daily , I wore my hair once out today, I still have not master how to twist and brid out I need more length
> 
> length and goal length - I think about 3in or less my goal shoulder length
> 
> photo - At the bottom


 
Welcome!


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U

subscribing bc'ed May 26th, will post a pic later, looking for reviews of products right now.


----------



## Zaz

@Grand Prix, can you maybe do a huge two strand twist and put that in a bun? Then it would be smoother when it comes out? I'm not sure if that would work though.


----------



## Zaz

I just realised I was so eager I skipped the intro phase 


When you BCd: May 30th 2010

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 12 1/2 months

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics: I'm gonna say in the 4s mostly 4b I think but I've seen so many defdinitions that I'm confused  I have tiny coils all over, my strands are more on the coarse side than silky. Very dense and full I guess.

Your current regimen: wash, condition and go
Your favorite styles: a puff, I just throw a head band in front

Your current length and goal length: twa (about cbl stretched) Goal: wl stretched

Your photo album: I have pics in this thread (feel free to type me if you wish)


----------



## nestlequik

WELCOME ZAZ!


----------



## Platinum

I henna's with Reshma last night and did an overnight DC. Next time, I'll use a better DC. The Reshma brand is a keeper I had no problems rinsing it out and it loosened my curl pattern (a little). My hair feels so strong! I almost noticed that the majority of my hair grows up and out but my nape grows down. I'm not sure if that's how it has always grown or if it grows like that because my nape has been natural longer than the rest of my hair. (I stopped relaxing my nape before I decided to start transitioning.


----------



## Avaya

For the 4a ladies:

Are you combing your hair everyday?  Are there days you go without combing your hair?  Do you wet your hair with water everyday or do you use your moisturizer/oils everyday/every other day?

I don't think what I am doing is working for my hair because my hair is constantly knotting around one another and even on the teeth of the comb!  Single strand knots aren't my problem, copulating strands are !!!

It is has only been 13 days since I BC'ed so I don't have a fixed regimen.  I have been using care free curls on either wet or dry hair and sleeping with a plastic cap at night and then putting a little coconut oil on my hair (which is damp) in the morning and combing/picking it out.  I get snags every time from the hair knotting around the teeth of the comb .

What to do, what to do, what to do???


----------



## nestlequik

Avaya said:


> For the 4a ladies:
> 
> Are you combing your hair everyday?  Are there days you go without combing your hair?  Do you wet your hair with water everyday or do you use your moisturizer/oils everyday/every other day?
> 
> I don't think what I am doing is working for my hair because my hair is constantly knotting around one another and even on the teeth of the comb!  Single strand knots aren't my problem, copulating strands are !!!
> 
> It is has only been 13 days since I BC'ed so I don't have a fixed regimen.  I have been using care free curls on either wet or dry hair and sleeping with a plastic cap at night and then putting a little coconut oil on my hair (which is damp) in the morning and combing/picking it out.  I get snags every time from the hair knotting around the teeth of the comb .
> 
> What to do, what to do, what to do???



I detangle my hair every day with a comb or every other day while I'm  co-washing. (I co-wash everyday)  I started doing this a little while  ago after hearing about single strand knots and experiencing one for  myself.  But it's easy when you only have about an inch and a half of hair to work with.  Maybe it's your comb- what kind is it?  Is it a seamless one?  Sometimes the type of comb you use could be the culprit.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I did my first ecostyler 'do today. I've found my first staple, lol.


----------



## Aggie

Avaya said:


> For the 4a ladies:
> 
> Are you combing your hair everyday? Are there days you go without combing your hair? Do you wet your hair with water everyday or do you use your moisturizer/oils everyday/every other day?
> 
> I don't think what I am doing is working for my hair because my hair is constantly knotting around one another and even on the teeth of the comb! Single strand knots aren't my problem, copulating strands are !!!
> 
> It is has only been 13 days since I BC'ed so I don't have a fixed regimen. I have been using care free curls on either wet or dry hair and sleeping with a plastic cap at night and then putting a little coconut oil on my hair (which is damp) in the morning and combing/picking it out. I get snags every time from the hair knotting around the teeth of the comb .
> 
> What to do, what to do, what to do???


 
I don't know what to say Avaya, except that I keep my hair in big braids/plaits almost all the time and I never have to fight to detangle it. I cowash almost everyday with it braided up and detangle once a week one braid at a time with my hair staurated in deep or cheapie conditioner. My hair is damp about 40% of the time with moisturizer under baggy method and a wig.

Even when I wear the braid-outs, I don't comb it. I unravel the braids, moisturize it with S-curl Stling moisturizer spray, shake a little and go. When I get home, because I never combed it, I feel for the same pattern of the previous night's braids, and braid again, still no comb. I may finger-comb if needed though.

I must dmit though that my hair is super soft since starting this new way of detangling/styling. For the most part, I use wigs as my protective style to avoid excessive manipulation. I need to get to BSL again and I can't get there if my hair is constantly breaking from over-manipulation.


----------



## Aggie

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did my first ecostyler 'do today. I've found my first staple, lol.


 
Well check you out - showing off all these lovely little curls. They are pretty. ROCK THOSE CURLS!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Aggie said:


> Well check you out - showing off all these lovely little curls. They are pretty. ROCK THOSE CURLS!



 I'm tryin'!


----------



## Evallusion

Been gone for a while so I'm just checking in.  The hair is doing okay.  I have been a bit neglectful lately in the moisture department so I need to step my game up on that.  I'm still loving my Olive butter and Castor Oil.

Welcome to the new peeps!  And to everyone else, I hope your hair is doing well!!!


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did my first ecostyler 'do today. I've found my first staple, lol.


 
Wow! That's pretty Sis! I really need to learn to cornrow.


----------



## Zaz

I figured out two things about my hair which made things easier. I read on a thread here someone casually mention that their denman brush makes their hair shorter. I'd been styling my hair by applying gel then brushing my denman through the freshly geled section, that's why I was getting shorter hair.
So now I comb through with my denman in the shower with conditioner in it and rinse it out, shake my head and then style. So now I can wear my hair out without a puff, yay.

And if anyone's interested, I tried eco styler gel, long aid activator gel, KCCC, Miss Jessie's curly pudding and curly meringue and so far *KCCC is the definite winner*. I've heard people say there's a trial and error phase before getting non crunchy hair but Eco made my hair crunchy while KCCC left it soft (and sweet smelling) each time.

#2 my hair is looser at the top which makes the top stand up more than the sides. My brother called me Marge Simpson and I had a light bulb moment  So now I flatten the top after styling.

Hth someone with a new twa that looks like mine (I think Platinum said we were hair twins and someone else that I can't recall)


----------



## Zaz

I also tried a dry twistout with Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme , and it left my hair feeling super soft (and I love the smell) but with no hold so my hair didn't last in the humidity and I put it in a puff. Don't mind the creepy circle face, I just found out I'm allergic to sesame seed oil _after_ I oil cleansed with it


----------



## Avaya

Anybody dealing with straight ends?  I have a hard time believing that I still have relaxed ends - I cut my hair and then I went to the barber to shape it up.  I have all these straight/straightish hairs sticking up all over the place and it is very annoying!!!  Could it be that the curl is just extra loose in some areas or do I still have some relaxed ends?  Would you cut the straight ends?

_______________________________________________________________________________

Now to _share_ some info.  As a final rinse, I mixed 2 cups water, 2 tablespoons ACV and about a tablespoon or so of raw honey.  My coils started clumping together which hasn't happened before during past wash sessions (they can't be seen but they felt cute ).  I didn't rinse out the ACV mix.  I just warped my hair in my towel and took care of some things.

When I finally took off my towel, WOW!  My hair was so soft!  I was shocked!  I used some of the Taliah Waajid bodifier and then used some of my Global Goddess oil to seal it.  I have on my plastic shower cap now.  I'll report tomorrow if my hair remained soft or if it roughed up on me .

PS The ACV mix had a pH of 4.  Spot on!  Try it!


----------



## pookaloo83

Avaya said:


> Anybody dealing with straight ends?  I have a hard time believing that I still have relaxed ends - I cut my hair and then I went to the barber to shape it up.  I have all these straight/straightish hairs sticking up all over the place and it is very annoying!!!  Could it be that the curl is just extra loose in some areas or do I still have some relaxed ends?  Would you cut the straight ends?




Same here. I see straight hairs too. I'm gonna stop cutting them.


----------



## pookaloo83

Zaz said:


> I also tried a dry twistout with Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme , and it left my hair feeling super soft (and I love the smell) but with no hold so my hair didn't last in the humidity and I put it in a puff. Don't mind the creepy circle face, I just found out I'm allergic to sesame seed oil _after_ I oil cleansed with it



How long did you transition for? Your hair looks great!


----------



## Zaz

^^^
Thanks, I transitioned for a lil over a year.


----------



## SimJam

*Zaz* your hair is gorgeous, 
edit: and I love the shape too!
edit again: After looking at the linked thread u have there, wow your twistout really stretches your hair !!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Zaz your hair is fiyah! 

Guys I can't wait til I can put my hair in a ponytail. So mad at myself for cutting so much in the front.


----------



## LoveCraze

Love the hair Zaz and MyAngelEyez~C~U. Welcome to all the new naturals!! 




Avaya said:


> For the 4a ladies:
> 
> Are you combing your hair everyday? Are there days you go without combing your hair? Do you wet your hair with water everyday or do you use your moisturizer/oils everyday/every other day?
> 
> I don't think what I am doing is working for my hair because my hair is constantly knotting around one another and even on the teeth of the comb! Single strand knots aren't my problem, copulating strands are !!!
> 
> It is has only been 13 days since I BC'ed so I don't have a fixed regimen. I have been using care free curls on either wet or dry hair and sleeping with a plastic cap at night and then putting a little coconut oil on my hair (which is damp) in the morning and combing/picking it out. I get snags every time from the hair knotting around the teeth of the comb .
> 
> What to do, what to do, what to do???


 
I don't comb my hair everyday. When I first bc'd, I was trying to set my hair at night like I used to do when I was transitioning and I noticed a lot of hair coming out. Not only that but it was disrupting my curls. So I decided to only comb my hair on cw days or wash days. I'm shooting for cw to be twice a week while shampoo washing every other week depending on buildup. But I have noticed that the less I comb my hair, the better and more defined it looks so I plan to stick with it.

I moisturize my hair every night with curl activators and castor oil. I normally place my hair in small puffs of about 5 using my hands only, no combs. This helps with stretching, then all I have to do in the morning is spritz, apply more activator and/or ecostyler gel (if needed) and then go.

Oh and about the straight pieces, I know that I have some areas of my hair that is a different texture and is straightish. I refuse to cut anymore. It seemed like I was cutting the same pieces over and over again in the nape until I realized, that's just how it grows. Now I just try to blend it in. The nape actually curls pretty good now but I have some hair by my ears that's almost bone straight from the root. Oh wellerplexed.


----------



## cch24

DON'T CUT THE STRAIGHT PIECES!!!

I made that mistake and now the front of my hair is soooo short! How was I supposed to know that when my hair is wet with conditioner in it (which is how I BC'd to see the demarcation line) the hair is straight?! 

I still have a few pieces here and there that are obviously relaxed (much thinner, although the same texture) and I will cut them in August or so, after I'm absolutely positive that they are indeed relaxed.


----------



## nestlequik

I posted some pictures of my hair yesterday.  They're in my profile.  It's been almost a month since my BC and I'm still getting compliments.  

I also posted a pic of some of the products I've been using.  I got 2 sample packs a few weeks ago, one from Oyin and the other from Qhemet.  I'm really loving the Qhemet Detangling Ghee, so much so I bought a regular sized container.  The smell of cocoa in the morning makes me smile, and it really softens my hair (the smell doesn't linger).  From Oyin I really like their Shine and Define and Whipped Pudding.  I was sort of put off by the smell (it's not bad at all, I just like neutral smells and it reminds me of chocolate and fruit) but it works well in conjunction with the Whipped pudding.  

I still like the Burdock root from Qhemet and I like to mix that with my Giovanni Leave In Direct.  They're both great- Oyin and Qhemet, and I forgot, the Honey Hemp Conditioner from Oyin is fantastic!  No cones so I don't have that feeling like my hair is coated, and it really detangles.  Oh, that stuff is FABULOUS.  So, I'm torn.  I like both lines for different reasons.

Love the Qhemet Burdock root for moisture, softness, and smell but it doesn't define. (But works well with Giovanni leave in direct- it provides the softness while Giovanni provides the definition)  And they don't have much of a smell.
Love the Oyin Shine and Define for moisture, definition, and softness but not a fan of the smell.  
Like the Oyin Whipped Pudding for softness and it works well with the shine and define, but not sure if I need it.
*Love* both of their conditioners...don't ask me to choose b/t them.


----------



## 1Aleeesha

I've learned more about my hair since my Big Chop on May 1, 2010 than I have learned in I want to say all of my life Lol.  I think some pieces of my sides are 4A/B, they don't curl without adding product to it.  The rest are curls that are a little smaller than a big pencil lol.  I'm so excited to be on this journey


----------



## Trini_Chutney

cch24 said:


> DON'T CUT THE STRAIGHT PIECES!!!
> 
> I made that mistake and now the front of my hair is soooo short! How was I supposed to know that when my hair is wet with conditioner in it (which is how I BC'd to see the demarcation line) the hair is straight?!
> 
> I still have a few pieces here and there that are obviously relaxed (much thinner, although the same texture) and I will cut them in August or so, after I'm absolutely positive that they are indeed relaxed.



Same thing happened to me. I cut way too much in the front because I thought it was relaxed hair. Turns out my hair is just kinky straight in that spot


----------



## cch24

How is everyone's hair doing??

I'm trying a new method of DCing tonight. I did my usual protein prepoo and then I cowashed. I tried DCing with Lustrasilk cholesterol but it did nothing for my hair. I had a little bit of my favorite Shea Moisture DC left, so I put it on my hair and bunned as usual. After I got home I took my bun down and put my hair in the 4 twists that I wear at night, spritzed with water to reactivate the product, and baggied as usual. Hopefully when I rinse tomorrow my hair will be soft. If this works I can use way less product and still get the effect that I want.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Trini_Chutney

cch24 let me know how that turns out. I just ordered some shea moisture products online last week, do you like them? MY hair is in a wng with TJ nourish spa right now. I was supposed to do a henna last night but I've been too lazy. I plan on DCing and twisting on Sunday night.


----------



## cch24

The only Shea Moisture product I've tried is the deep moisturizing mask (that's so not what it's called, but I can't remember the exact name). I LOVE it, but when I was drenching my hair with it the jar only lasted for two uses, and I can't justify spending that much on a DC every month. If this works one jar should last at least 6 uses, which would be wonderful.

Take pics of your twists! I still haven't tried any sort of style other than a bun.


----------



## Avaya

cch24 said:


> How is everyone's hair doing??



Moisturizing nightly with Taliah Waajid's Bodifier and sealing with Global Goddess oil and whole head baggying has been working well for me.  My her is soft and moist all day everyday.

I stopped combing daily.  I just throw on my headband or scarf in the AM and go.  My hair is too short for tangling and matting so no combing is working well for me at the moment.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't been online in a few days. My hair feels so strong since I henna'd. I'm thinking about doing it more often. My hair loves cowashing but I haven't found a staple. My scalp has been itching alot lately so I may start back on MN.

Keep up the good work Everyone!


----------



## cch24

My deep conditioning method worked wonderfully!!! Now I can save time, money, and product, but not compromise the health of my hair!!


----------



## lady djm

I just want to say that right now I feel great about my hair and it's nice to just put my head under the shower without worry.  Still trying different products but I will also have braids in a few days.


----------



## cch24

I bolded APL in my siggy!!! I was moisturizing my hair for the night and decided to pull a piece from the back. I ran down the stairs awkwardly holding that piece of hair for my mom to confirm. She agreed, and followed me up the stairs demanding to know what I was doing to my hair. (Mom has a beautiful head of 3c curls that she's growing out) I was planning on waiting until July to see if my transitioning regimen would still work with my natural hair but since I'm growing and retaining length I won't change what's working. My goal is to be close enough to BSL by December that I don't feel the need to join the BSL 2011 challenge. I would like to join the MBL 2011 and possibly push myself into the WSL 2011 challenge.

If I make WSL by October 2011 than I will have gone from nothing to WSL in 3 years. I've seen it done many times on this board, and even if I don't make it, I know that I will be close, and ecstatic about my hair journey.

Happy hair growing!!


----------



## SimJam

^^^ 
yay for APL


----------



## Anew

Okay I've read the threads on here and have seen few youtube vids abou the subject of scab hair. Before going natural I never paid attention to the threads because it didn't really interest me, now that it does I want to ask the ladies in THIS thread, have you experienced having scab hair?

I straightened the front part of my hair just to see what it looks like and I noticed while most of it starting from the roots were really straight, the ends were all tough and didn't respond to heat at all. It felt like my ends were a totally different texture. Well I ran across a youtube video and the young lady who made the video also has a blog and she posted pictures of her hair after cutting off the scab hair straightened and of the scab hair itself. It looks just like my hair, the scab hair that is. So all the talk of it being a myth vs reality blah blah blah, I believe its real. Now if it isn't real to me that just means its called something else and not scab hair, all I know is its definitely something I need to cut off.

I just ran my fingers through different sections of my hair and can clearly feel the difference. So I'm sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with this and if so what methods did you use to get rid of it? I don't want to straighten my hair but I want to be sure to get the scab hair off and nothing else. Eh, not sure what to do. Or if I should grow it out some more and wait, but length isn't a concern right now, I just want it to be healthy. So please if you read through all of this please chime in, lol


----------



## Taleah2009

random newly natural thought-i need to stop being lazy and do something other than a wash-n-go with his head


----------



## cch24

Anew said:


> Okay I've read the threads on here and have seen few youtube vids abou the subject of scab hair. Before going natural I never paid attention to the threads because it didn't really interest me, now that it does I want to ask the ladies in THIS thread, have you experienced having scab hair?
> 
> I straightened the front part of my hair just to see what it looks like and I noticed while most of it starting from the roots were really straight, the ends were all tough and didn't respond to heat at all. It felt like my ends were a totally different texture. Well I ran across a youtube video and the young lady who made the video also has a blog and she posted pictures of her hair after cutting off the scab hair straightened and of the scab hair itself. It looks just like my hair, the scab hair that is. So all the talk of it being a myth vs reality blah blah blah, I believe its real. Now if it isn't real to me that just means its called something else and not scab hair, all I know is its definitely something I need to cut off.
> 
> I just ran my fingers through different sections of my hair and can clearly feel the difference. So I'm sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with this and if so what methods did you use to get rid of it? I don't want to straighten my hair but I want to be sure to get the scab hair off and nothing else. Eh, not sure what to do. Or if I should grow it out some more and wait, but length isn't a concern right now, I just want it to be healthy. So please if you read through all of this please chime in, lol



Hi Anew! I read all of your post and wanted to share my thoughts. I hope they help! I haven't experienced any scab hair but if you feel a distinct difference in the texture of your hair, then it must exist. My question is do you feel like this is hindering your progress? Would you feel better cutting the scab hair off now, or waiting until you've reached a length goal and then trimming? If you want to trim now (which is what I would suggest because even if it's not hindering your progress it can't be helping) I would just cut off the sections that feel more rough, since you said you can feel the distinct difference.

HTH!


----------



## pookaloo83

Anew said:


> Okay I've read the threads on here and have seen few youtube vids abou the subject of scab hair. Before going natural I never paid attention to the threads because it didn't really interest me, now that it does I want to ask the ladies in THIS thread, have you experienced having scab hair?
> 
> I straightened the front part of my hair just to see what it looks like and I noticed while most of it starting from the roots were really straight, the ends were all tough and didn't respond to heat at all. It felt like my ends were a totally different texture. Well I ran across a youtube video and the young lady who made the video also has a blog and she posted pictures of her hair after cutting off the scab hair straightened and of the scab hair itself. It looks just like my hair, the scab hair that is. So all the talk of it being a myth vs reality blah blah blah, I believe its real. Now if it isn't real to me that just means its called something else and not scab hair, all I know is its definitely something I need to cut off.
> 
> I just ran my fingers through different sections of my hair and can clearly feel the difference. So I'm sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with this and if so what methods did you use to get rid of it? I don't want to straighten my hair but I want to be sure to get the scab hair off and nothing else. Eh, not sure what to do. Or if I should grow it out some more and wait, but length isn't a concern right now, I just want it to be healthy. So please if you read through all of this please chime in, lol



I would like to see the youtube video you speak of.


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all, I've been overseas (sometimes with no internet) so I haven't been able to log in as much. Congratulations to all the new BC'ers!! I still have my hair hidden away. I'm hoping to last at least 3 months but I'm already anxious to play in my hair. The only thing stopping me from taking this out is how much I paid for it


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> Okay I've read the threads on here and have seen few youtube vids abou the subject of scab hair. Before going natural I never paid attention to the threads because it didn't really interest me, now that it does I want to ask the ladies in THIS thread, have you experienced having scab hair?
> 
> I straightened the front part of my hair just to see what it looks like and I noticed while most of it starting from the roots were really straight, the ends were all tough and didn't respond to heat at all. It felt like my ends were a totally different texture. Well I ran across a youtube video and the young lady who made the video also has a blog and she posted pictures of her hair after cutting off the scab hair straightened and of the scab hair itself. It looks just like my hair, the scab hair that is. So all the talk of it being a myth vs reality blah blah blah, I believe its real. Now if it isn't real to me that just means its called something else and not scab hair, all I know is its definitely something I need to cut off.
> 
> I just ran my fingers through different sections of my hair and can clearly feel the difference. So I'm sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with this and if so what methods did you use to get rid of it? I don't want to straighten my hair but I want to be sure to get the scab hair off and nothing else. Eh, not sure what to do. Or if I should grow it out some more and wait, but length isn't a concern right now, I just want it to be healthy. So please if you read through all of this please chime in, lol



I've noticed this in my hair too. I had to straighten it to get it braided and it felt just like you described. I'm still hungry for length so I really don't want to cut it. I'll see how I feel at 2 years post. I may trim it either then or at my 1 year nappiversary


----------



## Nali1987

I BC'ed! Dealing with two textures just got too insane for me to deal with. I like how it looks, feels, everything! I keep playing with the little kinks. I've received a lot of compliments on my twa. I have a question, are there any naturals out there that *co-wash on a daily basis*? How is your hair handling it? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## cch24

Nali1987 said:


> I BC'ed! Dealing with two textures just got too insane for me to deal with. I like how it looks, feels, everything! I keep playing with the little kinks. I've received a lot of compliments on my twa. I have a question, are there any naturals out there that *co-wash on a daily basis*? How is your hair handling it? Thanks for the replies!



Congratulations Nali! I cowash and detangle with a seamless comb every day and my hair is thriving. I know some people consider daily detangling too much manipulation but I only comb in the shower with my hair full of conditioner. I bun daily, but I just use my hands to smooth my hair back.

I would say give it a try, and see if your hair likes it.


----------



## Grand Prix

Anew said:


> Okay I've read the threads on here and have seen few youtube vids abou the subject of scab hair. Before going natural I never paid attention to the threads because it didn't really interest me, now that it does I want to ask the ladies in THIS thread, have you experienced having scab hair?
> 
> I straightened the front part of my hair just to see what it looks like and I noticed while most of it starting from the roots were really straight, the ends were all tough and didn't respond to heat at all. It felt like my ends were a totally different texture. Well I ran across a youtube video and the young lady who made the video also has a blog and she posted pictures of her hair after cutting off the scab hair straightened and of the scab hair itself. It looks just like my hair, the scab hair that is. So all the talk of it being a myth vs reality blah blah blah, I believe its real. Now if it isn't real to me that just means its called something else and not scab hair, all I know is its definitely something I need to cut off.
> 
> I just ran my fingers through different sections of my hair and can clearly feel the difference. So I'm sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with this and if so what methods did you use to get rid of it? I don't want to straighten my hair but I want to be sure to get the scab hair off and nothing else. Eh, not sure what to do. Or if I should grow it out some more and wait, but length isn't a concern right now, I just want it to be healthy. So please if you read through all of this please chime in, lol


 
Funny, I never believed it either until the day I BC'd. It seriously felt like I needed a trim. 
I started snipping bits off a couple of days after, but then you suddenly realize how short your hair already is since you just big chopped it all off, lol, so I'm leaving it for now.
It feels kind of better the longer it's been since my BC. I wonder if it has more to do with those ends being so near that fragile line of demarcation than the relaxer crawling up your roots. I mean, how come relaxed heads don't have this problem all down the length of their hair?




Nali1987 said:


> I BC'ed! Dealing with two textures just got too insane for me to deal with. I like how it looks, feels, everything! I keep playing with the little kinks. I've received a lot of compliments on my twa. I have a question, are there any naturals out there that *co-wash on a daily basis*? How is your hair handling it? Thanks for the replies!


 
Yay! 

I do cowash on a daily basis, but I kind of wish I wouldn't have to.
I've been wearing wash and goes every day (even to work, everybody loved it!) and I think I will until I have enough length to make a decent bun (thanks for the tips ladies, but I think I just need a little more hair).
So far it's been okay, but I have to find my new protein/moisture balance for cowashing every day, plus I'm worried about build up.

So now I'm looking for a good conditioner without too much silicones, defines my curl, is cheap (or at least lasts), and smells nice since I'm leaving it in. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Nali1987

> Yay!
> 
> I do cowash on a daily basis, but I kind of wish I wouldn't have to.
> I've been wearing wash and goes every day (even to work, everybody loved it!) and I think I will until I have enough length to make a decent bun (thanks for the tips ladies, but I think I just need a little more hair).
> So far it's been okay, but I have to find my new protein/moisture balance for cowashing every day, plus I'm worried about build up.
> 
> So now I'm looking for a good conditioner without too much silicones, defines my curl, is cheap (or at least lasts), and smells nice since I'm leaving it in.
> Any suggestions?


 
Thank you! So friday I woke up and my afro felt so dry and brittle. So I'm in the bus going to school, reading a magazine and I see that Corinne Bailey Rae uses the *Honey Moisturizing Conditioner* by The Body Shop. Product Junkie that I am I went to the bodyshop yesterday and bought it. My hair loves it. It's 9 euro for a 250ml bottle and it smells soo delicious, like honey, vanilla and banana. Like cake!


----------



## Nali1987

Oh and *Andrelon* has a cheap conditioner called "Perfect krul"  with aloe as well. 300 ml bottle for like 3 euro's in C1000, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Grand Prix

Nali1987 said:


> Oh and *Andrelon* has a cheap conditioner called "Perfect krul" with aloe as well. 300 ml bottle for like 3 euro's in C1000, if I remember correctly.


 
Yes I've been eyeing that conditioner for a while, but whenever I pick it up I look at the ingredients and go ..
A lot of Dutch girls I know are succesful with this brand so I guess I could give it a try for that price. I got a little too used to spending my money on luxury conditioners that now that I'm broke I don't want to use any of the regular stuff. 

I just happen to have that honey moisturizing conditioner too. 

ETA: Cch, if you're co-washing daily, what do you use?


----------



## cch24

Hey Grand Prix! I use Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner every day. I love it soo much! It's cheap and effective. Once a week I do a light protein treatment with Mane N Tail and coconut oil.

I noticed you mentioned build up, have you considered being cone-free?


----------



## Ms.Christ3n

My hair is growing ridiculously fast since the big chop. I cut off an inch ( two in some areas) and I'm making great progress. My pics are in my siggy!



> Originally Posted by Nali1987
> I BC'ed! Dealing with two textures just got too insane for me to deal with. I like how it looks, feels, everything! I keep playing with the little kinks. I've received a lot of compliments on my twa. I* have a question, are there any naturals out there that** co-wash on a daily basis*? How is your hair handling it? Thanks for the replies!  [\quote]
> 
> I cowash my hair on a daily basis, sometimes twice a day! I just do a light protein treatment once a week to equal out with the moisture.


----------



## Anew

cch24 said:


> Hi Anew! I read all of your post and wanted to share my thoughts. I hope they help! I haven't experienced any scab hair but if you feel a distinct difference in the texture of your hair, then it must exist. My question is do you feel like this is hindering your progress? Would you feel better cutting the scab hair off now, or waiting until you've reached a length goal and then trimming? If you want to trim now (which is what I would suggest because even if it's not hindering your progress it can't be helping) I would just cut off the sections that feel more rough, since you said you can feel the distinct difference.
> 
> HTH!


 Hi cch, thanks! I don't think its hindering progress yet, I've only been natural for 8 weeks give or take a few days. But I guess I'd rather just get rid of it now than later. Well also b/c I'm scared that it would hinder my progress in the future, I'm just not sure. I think I'll go ahead and just cut them off while my hair is still super short.


----------



## Anew

pookaloo83 said:


> I would like to see the youtube video you speak of.




here's her blog post on scab hair with pics
http://growblackhair.net/blog/scab-hair-it-is-real

video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oslBfqHhMno


----------



## andromeda

Welcome to all the new naturals and glad to see how everyone's doing with their hair.

Boy, oh boy, I'm just loving my hair too much.  I still have yet to back under a wig and with the temperature spike that we got the week before last, I certainly had even more of a reason to be au naturale.  I've been co-washing every day or every day and doing a puff, a fro or taking a piece from each temple and pulling it back, like in this pic:





I've also used ecostyler in my puffs and afro's on several occasions, like in this pic




Last week, I put in some mini twists are wore them for a few days and then did a twist out.  Todays I'm wearing a twist out from 10 large twists. 

I need to set up a game plan for attractive protective styles and stick to it.  It's sort of a catch 22 bc I feel I would be more inclined to wear twists and braids if my hair was denser and yet, by not keeping it in such styles, I'm drifting further away from a decent amount of density.   I actually styled my twists really nicely the other day, sort of into victory rolls, but I much prefer the big, nappy look of a puff or pinned-back fro.  And contrary to what I anticipated, I like being able to do wash-n-go's often and in the process of doing so, I even discovered a divine-smelling cheapie conditioner in my stash - v05 tea therapy vanilla mint chamomille cleansing conditioner. 

Anyways, those are my ramblings...


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24 said:


> Hey Grand Prix! I use Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner every day. I love it soo much! It's cheap and effective. Once a week I do a light protein treatment with Mane N Tail and coconut oil.
> 
> I noticed you mentioned build up, have you considered being cone-free?


 
I can't find those brands here.. 
I'm giving up no more ordering off the internet and accept my hair is an just an expensive hobby!
Today I'm going to buy a cone free conditioner (Inecto, has anybody heard of this?) and see how it does.. And then go ahead and order my beloved Aubrey Organics anyway.. 
And maybe if this works out, those natural shampoo bars (Chagrin Valley) will work better for me as there are no cones to remove.

However, I've heard a few naturals say that cones do help with curl definition _and_ battling ssk's and I've already got a lot of those..



Ms.Christ3n said:


> My hair is growing ridiculously fast since the big chop. I cut off an inch ( two in some areas) and I'm making great progress. My pics are in my siggy!


 
Your hair really did grow ridiculously fast! 
Your last relaxer was two days before mine btw , but my nape shrinks up sooo bad I think it'll be another 2 years before it will hang comfortably on my shoulders like yours.



andromeda said:


> Welcome to all the new naturals and glad to see how everyone's doing with their hair.
> 
> Boy, oh boy, I'm just loving my hair too much. I still have yet to back under a wig and with the temperature spike that we got the week before last, I certainly had even more of a reason to be au naturale. I've been co-washing every day or every day and doing a puff, a fro or taking a piece from each temple and pulling it back, like in this pic:


 
Girl your hair is thickk!  I love it!


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix, I didn't realize you weren't in the US. I hope that the conditioners you've found work for you! I went cone free after reading the threads on LHC and Naturally Curly. It doesn't seem to be talked about as frequently on this board.

I know for some naturals being cone free helps with their curl definition, but I've also read that cones help people. I guess everyone is truly different.

What are you doing about your SSK's? I've checked my hair a few times and don't see any yet. I'm hoping that when I start wearing WNG's they don't become a problem.


----------



## Anew

I used MJ curly pudding last night to do twists and I don't think I really like it. I will use this jar up though, I think I just went overboard on the pudding. It was flaky this morning, I don't like how its sticky either. While I was putting it on I saw how much definition it gave my kinks/coils (not sure how to describe my hair) but I was using a lot. So I can't imagine how that would look.

I wonder if it had anything to do with me just letting it airdry instead of going under the dryer. I'm gonna try it out again but I'll be looking for something better. It makes my hair kinda hard, not too hard but its not soft. I don't know its okay, today is my first day wearing my hair out


----------



## Nali1987

Grand Prix said:


> I can't find those brands here..
> I'm giving up no more ordering off the internet and accept my hair is an just an expensive hobby!
> Today I'm going to buy a cone free conditioner (Inecto, has anybody heard of this?) and see how it does.. And then go ahead and order my beloved Aubrey Organics anyway..
> And maybe if this works out, those natural shampoo bars (Chagrin Valley) will work better for me as there are no cones to remove.


 
I use it as a deepmoisturizing conditioner. I *love* the coconut scent. It leaves my hair frizzy though so I'm trying to find a replacement for it. 

My hair felt so dry and itchy this morning and I was late so I really didn't have time to wash my hair! PLus there was a cold wind and I get sick really fast so I put on a cute hat (ala Rihanna) and went out the door. Trouble is, it's a little too big (I bought it when I wore braids) so I had to pin it and pray for NO STRONG winds. Lol, dealing with natural hair is not easy.


----------



## Grand Prix

Booo..

I was having a great hair day, I really was.
But then my boss (actually my boss' boss' boss, which makes it worse) shows up, looks at me and goes "What on earth have you done??" looking all shocked and disappointed.

Then later today I saw a friend who told me I looked like a poodle!
I already promised myself not to take that kind of nonsense from people when it came to my natural hair, so I told her excuse me, and then she went on about how it was actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24 said:


> Grand Prix, I didn't realize you weren't in the US. I hope that the conditioners you've found work for you! I went cone free after reading the threads on LHC and Naturally Curly. It doesn't seem to be talked about as frequently on this board.
> 
> I know for some naturals being cone free helps with their curl definition, but I've also read that cones help people. I guess everyone is truly different.
> 
> What are you doing about your SSK's? I've checked my hair a few times and don't see any yet. I'm hoping that when I start wearing WNG's they don't become a problem.


 
Yeah I live in the Netherlands. With the tulips and windmills and cone and sulfate stuffed hairproducts!!
I spent the afternoon looking for products with okay ingredients but everything was just harsh and horrible. Back to ordering I go..
I'd really like to try cone free now!

Lucky you for not having ssk's, you are so going to make wsl in 3 years..
I guess I should be doing stretched styles to avoid them, but also what helps a lot is not touching my hair when it's dry. I'll pull a strand and make it knot at the end by accident.
Not sure what the plan is. Some naturals ignore them, cut them off or pick them out with a needle. So far I've been doing all three.



Nali1987 said:


> I use it as a deepmoisturizing conditioner. I *love* the coconut scent. It leaves my hair frizzy though so I'm trying to find a replacement for it.
> 
> My hair felt so dry and itchy this morning and I was late so I really didn't have time to wash my hair! PLus there was a cold wind and I get sick really fast so I put on a cute hat (ala Rihanna) and went out the door. Trouble is, it's a little too big (I bought it when I wore braids) so I had to pin it and pray for NO STRONG winds. Lol, dealing with natural hair is not easy.


 
I ended up not buying the Inecto, I found the smell to be so synthetic!
Yeah I'm spoiled.
If you're suffering from dry hair, everything available here kind of sucks. Have you considered ordering your products?
Or maybe one last shot: Yes to Cucumbers/Yes to Carrots you can find here. At the V&D or Sephora.


----------



## bride91501

This is my first post!  I've been lurking since my BC! 

Ok, here are my answers:

*BC date:* Memorial Day 2010 (5/31/10)

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd:* 8 months

*My hair type:* 4b (I think?!?  I'm still learning , major shrinkage, like up to 50%, very dry but responds well to moisturizing treatments, thick, kinky and very healthy! 

*Current regimen: *I plan to stay weaved or braided up until I hit 10" stretched.  From lurking the LHCF boards, I know to co-wash and seal my hair weekly while I'm wearing this weave, and to DC once/month. I also rub some coconut oil, shea butter, or glycerin/water solution on my braids and scalp every 3-4 days. How am I doing?

*Your favorite styles: *Well, I haven't been natural since I was 12 (I'm 31 now), so I don't know yet!  Generally, I either like my hair very short or very long. Nothing in between. 

*Your current length and goal length:* Currently, I'm 3.5" stretched, but my goal is MBL (there, I claimed it!). I've never even had chin length hair before, but I'm claiming MBL!

Don't have an album yet, but I'll put one up soon....


----------



## Ms.Christ3n

Grand Prix said:


> Your hair really did grow ridiculously fast!
> Your last relaxer was two days before mine btw , but my nape shrinks up sooo bad I think it'll be another 2 years before it will hang comfortably on my shoulders like yours.


 
I think it's because I have the simplest regimen ever!

Cowash, rinse, add more conditioner and then gel. Fluff and go! 

This 101 degree weather is probably helping also...


----------



## nestlequik

This week I went to Whole Foods with the intent on buying some conditioner, Aubrey to be exact.  Instead, I purchased Kinky Curly Curling Custard b/c of all the rave reviews I read about it despite the fact that I didn't care for Knot Today.

So, it's been about 5 days and so far I really like this product.  It really does define my coils.  But I have to follow the instructions to a tee, so I apply it on sopping wet hair after applying some Giovanni's Leave In Direct.  Then b/c I apply extra product to the front of my hairline (it's so frizzy and a little straight- maybe scab hair?) I follow it up with a little bit of olive oil.  
And I little goes a long way.  I have to admit, I went through a bit of a price shock, $26 is a lot of money especially if it didn't work, but it has and I just need a little to get some definition.  

The crazy thing is, I've been natural for 4 weeks and already I've bought and tried products from Oyin, Qhemet, Giovanni, and KCCC.  I'm such a pj.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n

nestlequik said:


> This week I went to *Whole Foods with the intent on buying some conditioner, Aubrey to be exact.* Instead, I purchased Kinky Curly Curling Custard b/c of all the rave reviews I read about it despite the fact that I didn't care for Knot Today.
> 
> So, it's been about 5 days and so far I really like this product. It really does define my coils. But I have to follow the instructions to a tee, so I apply it on sopping wet hair after applying some Giovanni's Leave In Direct. Then b/c I apply extra product to the front of my hairline (it's so frizzy and a little straight- maybe scab hair?) I follow it up with a little bit of olive oil.
> And I little goes a long way. I have to admit, I went through a bit of a price shock, $26 is a lot of money especially if it didn't work, but it has and I just need a little to get some definition.
> 
> The crazy thing is, I've been natural for 4 weeks and already I've bought and tried products from Oyin, Qhemet, Giovanni, and KCCC. I'm such a pj.


 
Whole Foods has Aubrey Organics??? Hmm....are there any other stores that you can buy AUbrey Organics too?


----------



## hopeful

Grand Prix said:


> Booo..
> 
> I was having a great hair day, I really was.
> *But then my boss (actually my boss' boss' boss, which makes it worse) shows up, looks at me and goes "What on earth have you done??" looking all shocked and disappointed.*
> 
> Then later today I saw a friend who told me I looked like a poodle!
> I already promised myself not to take that kind of nonsense from people when it came to my natural hair, so I told her excuse me, and then she went on about how it was actually pretty awesome.



((((hugs)))). I'm sorry you got two negative comments about your hair in one day.  Your boss was out of line IMO.  Stay strong and positive.


----------



## ZLUVSNEWZEE

Hello all, I'm fairly new here and newly natural which I am very proud of because my hair was failling out from excessive chemical damage.

When you BCd
I BCed on 4/30/2010 and was left with about 3 inches of natural hair.

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
I was maybe nine months post-relaxer at the time I BCed

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
My hair type?  I have no idea.  When people talk about their hair type I feel retarded because I am completely confused by it.  I have been in braid extensions consistently since my BC, so when I take out a braid here or there I see wavy curls from the braid I think, but I haven't seen all my hair since the BC so I have no idea of my hair type.  I am excited to find out though and I'm hoping it's a good one if there is a good one.

Your current regimen
My ideal regimen: crown and glory braid regiment (sort of) wash/dc (shorter time since I'm braided up) once a week, co-wash twice a week, re-braid every 2 months, mosturize with mix of infusium 23/water/evoo/keracare leave in or carol's daughter hair milk every night, oil scalp (especially edges) with evoo every night, baggy every night with sating scarf over baggy. 
This is my ideal regimen but I don't stick to it as much as I should, especially the washing and co-washing.  My extensions are super long (22 inches) so I usually avoid washing and co-washing but I'm installing shorter extensions right now and I'll get back on track.

Your favorite styles
I usually wear my hair in a bun while in braids or down depending on how frizzy my braids look

Your current length and goal length
I don't know my current length, maybe 3 or 4 inches.  My goal length is thick and healthy APL

Your photo album, if any
I have one pic of my hair currently on fotki under my screen name here.  I don't know how to post pics to LHFC so if anyone can tell me how to do it I'd be happy to post pics here especially if someone can tell me what the hell my hair type is.

or jump right into the discussion! [/QUOTE]


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i have been so lazy with my hair. i have found that if i am twisting my hair with BRBC and wearing a twistout later in the week, my hair stays very moisturized. but with me only washing once or twice a week, and wearing wash'n'gos my hair is very dry. the first time i went natural, i cowashed everyday. i need to go back to that and quit bein lazy. i can feel my crown shriveling up lol. ♥


----------



## Nali1987

Grand Prix said:


> I ended up not buying the Inecto, I found the smell to be so synthetic!
> Yeah I'm spoiled.
> If you're suffering from dry hair, everything available here kind of sucks. Have you considered ordering your products?
> Or maybe one last shot: Yes to Cucumbers/Yes to Carrots you can find here. At the V&D or Sephora.


 
So I just discovered www.fruugo.com/nl. Where has it been all my life? Almost all american hairproducts and no 200% in shipping costs!  God, I need a job. erplexed


----------



## Avaya

I decided to just go ahead and cut the straight hairs.  I think I took off about 1/4" all around.  My hair looks so much better, much more... polished.  All those dang straightish hairs sticking up all over my head were not the business.

This is week three of my natural journey and I still don't have a solid regimen.  I'm changing some things yet again 'cause what I am currently doing is not working.  There has to be a method, a product, something that leaves my hair feeling as soft and smooth dry as it does wet.  Frizzy, puff-puff hair is one thing, prickly, crunchy hair is another...


----------



## nestlequik

Ms.Christ3n said:


> Whole Foods has Aubrey Organics??? Hmm....are there any other stores that you can buy AUbrey Organics too?



You can find them at stores like the Vitamin Shoppe, natural food coops, and online.


----------



## pookaloo83

Nali1987 said:


> So I just discovered www.fruugo.com/nl. Where has it been all my life? Almost all american hairproducts and no 200% in shipping costs!  God, I need a job. erplexed




I clicked on the site all excited without even reading. It's not for people in the US.


----------



## Nali1987

pookaloo83 said:


> I clicked on the site all excited without even reading. It's not for people in the US.


 
I'm sorry.  You guys have everything! We need to import.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Anew said:


> Okay I've read the threads on here and have seen few youtube vids abou the subject of scab hair. Before going natural I never paid attention to the threads because it didn't really interest me, now that it does I want to ask the ladies in THIS thread, have you experienced having scab hair?
> 
> I straightened the front part of my hair just to see what it looks like and I noticed while most of it starting from the roots were really straight, the ends were all tough and didn't respond to heat at all. It felt like my ends were a totally different texture. Well I ran across a youtube video and the young lady who made the video also has a blog and she posted pictures of her hair after cutting off the scab hair straightened and of the scab hair itself. It looks just like my hair, the scab hair that is. So all the talk of it being a myth vs reality blah blah blah, I believe its real. Now if it isn't real to me that just means its called something else and not scab hair, all I know is its definitely something I need to cut off.
> 
> I just ran my fingers through different sections of my hair and can clearly feel the difference. So I'm sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with this and if so what methods did you use to get rid of it? I don't want to straighten my hair but I want to be sure to get the scab hair off and nothing else. Eh, not sure what to do. Or if I should grow it out some more and wait, but length isn't a concern right now, I just want it to be healthy. So please if you read through all of this please chime in, lol



I didn't know what to make of "scab hair" either. Now I do believe it's possible. I have a patch of hair right in the front of my head that is kinky straight and feels like brillo. I tried dcing, protein, everything and the hair just wouldn't respond. It's not like the curls are a different category (4b/3a), the hair just will not curl and is a reddish brown color. I just notice after my dc yesterday that the roots are growing in silkier now, and they're black. It will be interesting to see if this patch will curl once it grows out.


ETA: I uploaded some pics to my fotki yesterday. I can tell my hair is growing!!!!


----------



## Platinum

Bride91501 and ZLUVSNEWZEE!


----------



## Platinum

Hey Ladies, I'm still doing Wash and Go puffs. I'm trying to keep things simple. No heat, I cowash and DC every other day, baggy at night, and moisturize with Worlds of Curls activator and moisturizer, followed by Ecostyler Olive Oil gel (thank you StephElise). I'm thinking about Henna'ing tonight with Reshma Henna.

Here's a pic that I took the other day. My usual afro, picked out, no heat:


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

goodness. i cowashed today and i felt my crown; it was pitiful. i think my crown benefits most from daily cowashing, since it is dryer than the rest of my hair. poor little hairs were snappin and tanglin left and right. i'm gonna fix it though. ♥


----------



## Avaya

Just put some shea butter in my hair for the first time and now my hair feels super soft, greasy (I was a little heavy handed), but soft.

I'm going to try some Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Curl Boosting Mousse next week to help tame frizz and define curls.  I tried the Eco-styler gel once and it just wasn't for me.  I will report back on the mousse and let folks know how I liked it/if it worked for me.


----------



## hopeful

So happy to finally officially join you ladies.  I bc'd two days ago after a one-year transition.  I plan to conditioner wash tonight.


----------



## Platinum

Hopeful! Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## hopeful

Platinum said:


> Hopeful! Congratulations on your BC!



Thanks Platinum!


----------



## LoveCraze

Hey guys. Just checking in. I'm still wearing my hair the same way which is a modified wash and go I guess. The only difference is that I am not wetting my hair completely, only the ends to refresh. I'm loving this easy breezy reggie/routine.
So here's how my hair has been looking lately.

















I made this hair tie that I learned off of youtube. I can't find the orginal video that showed how to do it but I see that there are several other ways to do this also. You can just search under loc or hair ties.

Did I mention how much I am just loving my hair!!!! So glad to be natural!!


----------



## hopeful

^^^Very pretty.  I love it!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

StephElise...your hair is gorgeous!!!!! I can see the growth . You are making it sooo hard for me to continue on. 

I'm going back in lurkmode since I'm not technically "newly natural"....I know you guys think I'm crazy with thanking ppl for their posts but I love this thread..it has tons of info.


----------



## andromeda

StephElise said:


> Hey guys. Just cheicking in. I'm still wearing my hair the same way which is a modified wash and go I guess. The only difference is that I am not wetting my hair completely, only the ends to refresh. I'm loving this easy breezy reggie/routine.
> So here's how my hair has been looking lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this hair tie that I learned off of youtube. I can't find the orginal video that showed how to do it but I see that there are several other ways to do this also. You can just search under loc or hair ties.
> 
> Did I mention how much I am just loving my hair!!!! So glad to be natural!!


Love your hair tie and your hair looks so healthy and pretty!  Good to hear you're enjoying your hair and your regimen!



mrsjohnson75 said:


> StephElise...your hair is gorgeous!!!!! I can see the growth . You are making it sooo hard for me to continue on.
> 
> I'm going back in lurkmode since I'm not technically "newly natural"....I know you guys think I'm crazy with thanking ppl for their posts but I love this thread..it has tons of info.



Glad you find the thread useful   Your thanks and participation are welcome.  Can't wait until you join us - I know you're going to have a fab head of fully natural hair!


----------



## andromeda

So I did some searching for a protective style that was a little more creative than my usual twists and came across some long excellent ones on Curly Nikki and in the short-mid length natural hairstyles thread.  I decided to do flat twists leading into a side bun and side bang.  I've never done flat twists as an actual style, only as a means of setting my hair for a flat-twist out, so it turned out sorta busted...I'll probably re-do it with cornrows leading into twists.









As you can see from how scalpy the flat twists look, my hair is NOT particularly thick/dense.  I think I'm teetering b/w low and medium density.

I think I'll keep this style in for at least a week (less if I redo this Sunday with cornrows).  I purposefully put some normal twists in the front bang and side bun so that I can do twist-outs on these sections to modify the style if I get bored.


----------



## nestlequik

Trini_Chutney said:


> I didn't know what to make of "scab hair" either. Now I do believe it's possible. I have a patch of hair right in the front of my head that is kinky straight and feels like brillo. I tried dcing, protein, everything and the hair just wouldn't respond. It's not like the curls are a different category (4b/3a), the hair just will not curl and is a reddish brown color. I just notice after my dc yesterday that the roots are growing in silkier now, and they're black. It will be interesting to see if this patch will curl once it grows out.
> 
> 
> ETA: I uploaded some pics to my fotki yesterday. I can tell my hair is growing!!!!



I have the same issue too!  I have 2 patches on either side of my hair right at my hair line that are the frizzy and dry, and it won't respond to any DC, or product.


----------



## Platinum

Great progress, Steph!


----------



## LoveCraze

mrsjohnson75 said:


> StephElise...your hair is gorgeous!!!!! I can see the growth . You are making it sooo hard for me to continue on.
> 
> I'm going back in lurkmode since I'm not technically "newly natural"....I know you guys think I'm crazy with thanking ppl for their posts but I love this thread..it has tons of info.


 

Thanks so much mrsjohnson,hopeful, andromeda and platinum. mrsjohnson, your hair is still looking great too. I just stalked your fotki to see your cut. How long are you transitioning again?  At least you may get a sneak peak of what it could possibly look like when MG does her BC.
You're more than welcome to keep coming back in. We're all still sisters even though you're still transitioning.


----------



## MummysGirl

My name is MummysGirl and I'm Newly Natural  

I won't clog up this thread with my pictures and I haven't even created my thread (i'll do this tomorrow) which will probably have one million photos  

I posted a few pics in the transitioners thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11277582&postcount=2543
&
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11276994&postcount=2534

My fave picture so far:


----------



## Foxglove

Yay MG lemme be the first to welcome you to the thread! I'm headed to bed bc I have to wake up early but I expect pics and videos tomorrow


----------



## cch24

Woohoo MummysGirl!!! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## LoveCraze

Welcome to your second home as an Au Natural MG!! Glad to have you join us finally!!! MUAH!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Congrats, MummysGirl!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

congrats Mummysgirl! you really stuck it out for a long time. ♥


----------



## andromeda

:reddancer: Welcome Mummysgirl!

I've been stalking the transitioners thread anticipating your arrival   Congrats on being newly natural and welcome to the club!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks Ladies 

I'm enjoying it so far... I wore my hair like this in the morning:




I'm working on my BC (In my case, 'chop') thread


----------



## Platinum

Welcome MummysGirl! Your hair is so thick and pretty! MrsJohnson75, you're welcome to stay and post in this thread!


----------



## andromeda

MummysGirl said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> I'm enjoying it so far... I wore my hair like this in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on my BC (In my case, 'chop') thread


 Good googly moogly!!! So.much.beautiful.hair.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks Ladies 



Created my thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11283468


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> I'm enjoying it so far... I wore my hair like this in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on my BC (In my case, 'chop') thread



That puff is to die for


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in. I'm still wearing my hair the same way which is a modified wash and go I guess. The only difference is that I am not wetting my hair completely, only the ends to refresh. I'm loving this easy breezy reggie/routine.
> So here's how my hair has been looking lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this hair tie that I learned off of youtube. I can't find the orginal video that showed how to do it but I see that there are several other ways to do this also. You can just search under loc or hair ties.
> 
> Did I mention how much I am just loving my hair!!!! So glad to be natural!!


 
Steph, it is very cute and I know you and Mummysgirl will keep this thread moving with all the style you create like you did during your transition.


----------



## pookaloo83

Congrats to Mummysgirl!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n

What is everyone doing for SSK's?


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in. I'm still wearing my hair the same way which is a modified wash and go I guess. The only difference is that I am not wetting my hair completely, only the ends to refresh. I'm loving this easy breezy reggie/routine.
> So here's how my hair has been looking lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this hair tie that I learned off of youtube. I can't find the orginal video that showed how to do it but I see that there are several other ways to do this also. You can just search under loc or hair ties.
> 
> Did I mention how much I am just loving my hair!!!! So glad to be natural!!



Love the headtie! Is it the one Mwedzi does a tutorial on? I need to get on that


----------



## Aggie

MummysGirl said:


> My name is MummysGirl and I'm Newly Natural
> 
> I won't clog up this thread with my pictures and I haven't even created my thread (i'll do this tomorrow) which will probably have one million photos
> 
> I posted a few pics in the transitioners thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11277582&postcount=2543
> &
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11276994&postcount=2534
> 
> My fave picture so far:


 

You did it finally MG! It's pretty just like I thought it would be and it looks a little like mine too.


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Love the headtie! Is it the one Mwedzi does a tutorial on? I need to get on that


 
Actually it's not that one exactly. I tried to find the youtube vid where I learned how to do it and I can't seem to locate it now. But the one Mwedzi does is a nice one too.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Stephelise, your hair looks great. 

Mummysgirl---- Welcome and congrats!!!!! I've been waiting a long time to see you in this thread!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you Ladies... I put up a youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zv--sd7tdU

It's kinda boring cos I did it at night and just wanted to chop and go to sleep... I'm bored of this anonymous youtubing  I might have to start showing my face and actually speaking


----------



## Platinum

I went to Red Lobster last night and my server was an older natural sister. She complimented me on my hair. She BC'd in February but she seemed a little discouraged. I gave her some tips that I learned from this site. I also gave her told her about the site so I hope she joins. 

I'm going to Vitamin Shoppe today to re-up on some vitamins. I'm curious about the Aubreys condishes so I'll be buying some of those today.


----------



## Anew

Welcome Natural Newbs!!!

MG even though you're newly natural I feel like you aren't, lol

Steph and Platinum love your hair!


----------



## cch24

My hair is growing!! I can tell when I put it in the bun that I wear EVERY DAY. But the growth and length that I've retained encourage me to continue bunning.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LoveCraze

cch24 said:


> My hair is growing!! I can tell when I put it in the bun that I wear EVERY DAY. But the growth and length that I've retained encourage me to continue bunning.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


 
I can't wait til I can put my hair in a bun. I knew it was something I would be missing when I BC'd. That and putting my hair in a ponytail. It's just something that I have to look forward to I guess. Right now I'm enjoying my hair's natural protective style ability.....SHRINKAGE!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... Day 3 of being all natural! 

*Bad quality pictures below (used my camera phone)*
I was home all day on Sunday so I had my hair in twists, right before bed - I took each one down, moisturised and retwisted. Then I pinned them up, covered with a scarf and went to bed:





This morning, I took them down and combed my hair (It wasn't tangled at all ), back to an afro puff  :





The twists have given me an idea for my style for  the rest of the week. I'll do smaller twists (half the size of these), maybe a total of ~25 and pin them up into a style each day and I'll use a headband or some other accessory. I'll cowash in them too.. it'd be good to see how my hair copes with cowashing.


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... Day 3 of being all natural!
> 
> *Bad quality pictures below (used my camera phone)*
> I was home all day on Sunday so I had my hair in twists, right before bed - I took each one down, moisturised and retwisted. Then I pinned them up, covered with a scarf and went to bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, I took them down and combed my hair (It wasn't tangled at all ), back to an afro puff  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twists have given me an idea for my style for the rest of the week. I'll do smaller twists (half the size of these), maybe a total of ~25 and pin them up into a style each day and I'll use a headband or some other accessory. I'll cowash in them too.. it'd be good to see how my hair copes with cowashing.


 

I love how those twists look and your fab puff. The hairstyle you plan to do sounds like one I just did while experimenting. I think it came out okay for my first time. I plan to keep practicing though. It really is a nice protective style too.


----------



## MummysGirl

Great minds Steph  

I love yours, very cute (much better than okay!)

I'll take pictures... of course 

You're right, great protective style, I know with twists and shrinkage go hand in hand  (which is why I had no choice but to pin them up) but I love how they look, so juicy  So I think they'll be my weekly style and I'll play in my hair during the weekends. I'm so glad I'm finally natural!



StephElise said:


> I love how those twists look and your fab puff. The hairstyle you plan to do sounds like one I just did while experimenting. I think it came out okay for my first time. I plan to keep practicing though. It really is a nice protective style too.


----------



## Evallusion

Hey everybody and welcome to all of the new peeps! 

I am discovering so many different things about my hair lately.  First off it hates ALL oils EXCEPT Castor Oil.  My hair LOVES CASTOR OIL!

For now, I have all of the products that I need except for a deep conditioner and a moisturizer.

Shampoo--Renpure Organics Moisturizing Shampoo (sulfate free)
Conditioner--Renpure Organics Moisturizing Conditioner (cone free)
Leave In--Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave-In (cone free)
Sealer--Castor Oil
Moisturizer--????????
Deep Conditioner--??????

As you can see, I am searching for a moisturizer and a deep conditioner.  Suggestions ladies??

My hair is super thick and I normally use butters as a moisturizer but get this...Last night I cowashed my hair.  When I was finished I only put Castor Oil in my hair and it was just as soft, if not softer than when I used my butter underneath the Castor Oil.  In other words, I don't think that the butters are really doing anything for my hair...instead its the Castor Oil that is supplying the moisture, softness and sheen.  By the way, the butters I use are pure Olive Butter or pure Shea Butter.  I'm wondering if the butter is too heavy.  Perhaps I need a creamy moisturizer?  Or maybe something water based?

I really want to just forgo the moisturizer and strictly use the Castor Oil but, I know that oils are just sealants.  Do you guys think its okay to use only Castor Oil, or should I be applying some kind of moisturizer to my hair regardless?

Wow, that was a mouthful.

In addition to that, I am now only combing my hair in the shower when it is full of conditioner.  Its so much easier and it is saving me soooo much hair.  I think I am going to start cowashing my hair daily or at least 3 times a week.  My hair is so much easier to manage after a wash. It is absolutely impossible for me to do anything to it while it is dry.  And spraying with a spray bottle doesn't even cut it because it takes forever for my hair to "get wet".  Its like the water just sits there and drips down my face but my actual hair doesn't seem wet at all.  I dunno how to word it...I have mutant hair.

So yeah, there you have it.  Other than that my hair is doing extremely well.   Knock on wood 

How is everyone else?


----------



## lwilliams1922

have you tried Ao HSR?  Or Wen fig?  



Evallusion said:


> Hey everybody and welcome to all of the new peeps!
> 
> I am discovering so many different things about my hair lately.  First off it hates ALL oils EXCEPT Castor Oil.  My hair LOVES CASTOR OIL!
> 
> For now, I have all of the products that I need except for a deep conditioner and a moisturizer.
> 
> Shampoo--Renpure Organics Moisturizing Shampoo (sulfate free)
> Conditioner--Renpure Organics Moisturizing Conditioner (cone free)
> Leave In--Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave-In (cone free)
> Sealer--Castor Oil
> Moisturizer--????????
> Deep Conditioner--??????
> 
> As you can see, I am searching for a moisturizer and a deep conditioner.  Suggestions ladies??
> 
> My hair is super thick and I normally use butters as a moisturizer but get this...Last night I cowashed my hair.  When I was finished I only put Castor Oil in my hair and it was just as soft, if not softer than when I used my butter underneath the Castor Oil.  In other words, I don't think that the butters are really doing anything for my hair...instead its the Castor Oil that is supplying the moisture, softness and sheen.  By the way, the butters I use are pure Olive Butter or pure Shea Butter.  I'm wondering if the butter is too heavy.  Perhaps I need a creamy moisturizer?  Or maybe something water based?
> 
> I really want to just forgo the moisturizer and strictly use the Castor Oil but, I know that oils are just sealants.  Do you guys think its okay to use only Castor Oil, or should I be applying some kind of moisturizer to my hair regardless?
> 
> Wow, that was a mouthful.
> 
> In addition to that, I am now only combing my hair in the shower when it is full of conditioner.  Its so much easier and it is saving me soooo much hair.  I think I am going to start cowashing my hair daily or at least 3 times a week.  My hair is so much easier to manage after a wash. It is absolutely impossible for me to do anything to it while it is dry.  And spraying with a spray bottle doesn't even cut it because it takes forever for my hair to "get wet".  Its like the water just sits there and drips down my face but my actual hair doesn't seem we at all.  I dunno how to word it...I have mutant hair.
> 
> So yeah, there you have it.  Other than that my hair is doing extremely well.   Knock on wood
> 
> How is everyone else?


----------



## Evallusion

lwilliams1922 said:


> have you tried Ao HSR?  Or Wen fig?



Thanks!!

I haven't tried either of those.  But after looking them up, the Aubrey Organics line seems to be more in my budget.  Do you know if it is sold in stores?  Or can it only be purchased online?


----------



## ingenious_mind

Ms.Christ3n said:


> My hair is growing ridiculously fast since the big chop. I cut off an inch ( two in some areas) and I'm making great progress. My pics are in my siggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Nali1987
> I BC'ed! Dealing with two textures just got too insane for me to deal with. I like how it looks, feels, everything! I keep playing with the little kinks. I've received a lot of compliments on my twa. I* have a question, are there any naturals out there that** co-wash on a daily basis*? How is your hair handling it? Thanks for the replies!  [\quote]
> 
> I cowash my hair on a daily basis, sometimes twice a day! I just do a light protein treatment once a week to equal out with the moisture.
> 
> 
> 
> Ms.Christ3n, I love your growth! What type of light protein conditioner are you using? I am in need of a good one and I have also been very lazy with cowashing lately. Last week I only washed once and when detangling I had *KNOTS* ( I'm never neglecting my hair again)! I am going to start cowashing every other day because I think everyday might have been to much for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoveCraze

Evallusion said:


> Hey everybody and welcome to all of the new peeps!
> 
> I am discovering so many different things about my hair lately. First off it hates ALL oils EXCEPT Castor Oil. *My hair LOVES CASTOR OIL!*
> 
> For now, I have all of the products that I need except for a deep conditioner and a moisturizer.


 

Mine too at the bolded.

For a deep conditioner, I use Lustrasilk Shea butter cholesterol, silicon mix and I still like ORS Replenishing conditioner.
For my moisturizer, the juice keeps me nice and hydrated. I prefer to mix mine with Scurl, Wave Noveau, Carfree Curl Gold and then I add lemongrass eo for scent! I love me some lemongrass oil . And best of all, all these things can be purchased at your local retailer instead of online.


----------



## CurlTalk

Whoo! I I can finally post in this thread! I just big chopped today!

Also feel free to introduce yourself by telling us

When you BCd *Today!*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *10.5*
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness *I think 4A... *
Your current length and goal length *NL/ WL*

I'll be back with pics, ladies! I'm so excited to be natural!


----------



## LoveCraze

CurlTalk said:


> Whoo! I I can finally post in this thread! I just big chopped today!
> 
> 
> Also feel free to introduce yourself by telling us
> 
> When you BCd *Today!*
> How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *10.5*
> Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness *I think 4A... *
> Your current length and goal length *NL/ WL*
> I'll be back with pics, ladies! I'm so excited to be natural!


 
Yay!! Congratulations and welcome!! Can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922

Evallusion said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I haven't tried either of those.  But after looking them up, the Aubrey Organics line seems to be more in my budget.  Do you know if it is sold in stores?  Or can it only be purchased online?



AO HSR is avail in stores but I found it cheaper on line.  

Wen:  I use it as a moisture spray.  A few squirts mixed with water (and sometimes oil).   You can also look @ hairone.  It's similar to Wen but cheaper and avail @ sally's.


----------



## andromeda

Sounds like you have low-porosity hair, *evallusion* - a lot of people refer to this as hair that doesn't "take water".  This is why I encourage folks to describe different characteristics of their hair in their intros because the effectiveness of a product like moisturizer has a lot to do with factors beyond curl size.  

You can take a trial-and-error approach or get down to the nitty-gritty of "why?", or some combo of the two and find out which products and techniques work best for your hair.  I did a quick search on the natural haven blog and came up with these posts related to porosity and moisture vs. oil.  There are also really good posts on deep conditioners.

The products that come to mind based on what you've described and my own use and other people's reviews are Roux Porosity Control, Aurbery Organics White Camelia or Honeysuckle Rose (deep conditioner) and Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream or glycerin-based product (moisturizer).  But it really comes down to ingredient types and techniques.


----------



## MummysGirl

Look forward to seeing pics 


CurlTalk said:


> Whoo! I I can finally post in this thread! I just big chopped today!
> 
> Also feel free to introduce yourself by telling us
> 
> When you BCd *Today!*
> How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *10.5*
> Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness *I think 4A... *
> Your current length and goal length *NL/ WL*
> 
> I'll be back with pics, ladies! I'm so excited to be natural!


----------



## Evallusion

StephElise said:


> Mine too at the bolded.
> 
> For a deep conditioner, I use Lustrasilk Shea butter cholesterol, silicon mix and I still like ORS Replenishing conditioner.
> For my moisturizer, the juice keeps me nice and hydrated. I prefer to mix mine with Scurl, Wave Noveau, Carfree Curl Gold and then I add lemongrass eo for scent! I love me some lemongrass oil . And best of all, all these things can be purchased at your local retailer instead of online.



Thanks for the advice.  I've tried "the juice" but its hit or miss for me.  Some days it leaves my hair super soft...other days it leaves a crunchy film.  But when it does work, its the bomb.



lwilliams1922 said:


> AO HSR is avail in stores but I found it cheaper on line.
> 
> Wen:  I use it as a moisture spray.  A few squirts mixed with water (and sometimes oil).   You can also look @ hairone.  It's similar to Wen but cheaper and avail @ sally's.



Thanks, I will look into that.



andromeda said:


> Sounds like you have low-porosity hair, *evallusion* - a lot of people refer to this as hair that doesn't "take water".  This is why I encourage folks to describe different characteristics of their hair in their intros because the effectiveness of a product like moisturizer has a lot to do with factors beyond curl size.
> 
> You can take a trial-and-error approach or get down to the nitty-gritty of "why?", or some combo of the two and find out which products and techniques work best for your hair.  I did a quick search on the natural haven blog and came up with these posts related to porosity and moisture vs. oil.  There are also really good posts on deep conditioners.
> 
> The products that come to mind based on what you've described and my own use and other people's reviews are Roux Porosity Control, Aurbery Organics White Camelia or Honeysuckle Rose (deep conditioner) and Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream or glycerin-based product (moisturizer).  But it really comes down to ingredient types and techniques.



Thank you for the information, those links and the site were really helpful!


----------



## Nali1987

Found the holy grail moisturizer for my hair: Phyto 9, daily ultra nourishing botanical cream. I washed my hair, put some of it in it while my hair was still wet, woke up today after a night of my usual wild tousing and turning sleep (scarf on the other side of the room) and miraculously enough my afro didn't feel dry. It felt soft and sooo good. I hate that it's so expensive though. But oh well, this is a keeper for me. The hunt continues for the holy grail of daily conditioners.


----------



## Avaya

My hair is so soft today .  I'm so happy!  Everyday my ends have ended up feeling crunchy no matter what but today, EUREKA!  I have overcome the dreadful dryness!!!

What did I do differently?

1.) I sprayed my hair with a glycerin/water mix (roughly 30/70)
2.) Put on some of my Global Goddess Indian oils
3.) Rubbed on some unrefined shea butter
4.) Slept with a satin scarf and bonnet only, no plastic cap

And voila!!!  Woke up this morning with soft,cottony hair!  I just pulled my hair a bit to eliminate the bedhead, threw on a silk oblong scarf as a headband and finished!

I could have probably forgone the GG but I love that stuff.  I have not tried the mousse yet. To be honest, soft hair is more important to me than "defined curls" and my frizz isn't too bad.  I'll try the mousse right before I co-wash on Thursday just to see how it performs.

Happy day, happy day.


----------



## Evallusion

I took some pictures of my little puff today, and I am pleased to say that it is growing in nicely. I am a little over the halfway mark towards reaching my mini goal of 4 inches. And I can not explain to you how thick my hair is!!

Attached are pics of my stretched puff...Not bad for 4 months...


----------



## andromeda

^^^"Not bad" is an understatement. Fast-growing and thick - an LHCF dream!



Nali1987 said:


> Found the holy grail moisturizer for my hair: Phyto 9, daily ultra nourishing botanical cream. I washed my hair, put some of it in it while my hair was still wet, woke up today after a night of my usual wild tousing and turning sleep (scarf on the other side of the room) and miraculously enough my afro didn't feel dry. It felt soft and sooo good. I hate that it's so expensive though. But oh well, this is a keeper for me. The hunt continues for the holy grail of daily conditioners.


Yeah, I wondered about the price upon reading "phyto"  I used to be so enamored with their products ~5 years ago.  Well, the idea of their products - the packaging, ingredients, unified lines, etc. - I never actually used them. Congrats on finding your holy grail!


Avaya said:


> My hair is so soft today .  I'm so happy!  Everyday my ends have ended up feeling crunchy no matter what but today, EUREKA!  I have overcome the dreadful dryness!!!
> 
> What did I do differently?
> 
> 1.) I sprayed my hair with a glycerin/water mix (roughly 30/70)
> 2.) Put on some of my Global Goddess Indian oils
> 3.) Rubbed on some unrefined shea butter
> 4.) Slept with a satin scarf and bonnet only, no plastic cap
> 
> And voila!!!  Woke up this morning with soft,cottony hair!  I just pulled my hair a bit to eliminate the bedhead, threw on a silk oblong scarf as a headband and finished!
> 
> I could have probably forgone the GG but I love that stuff.  I have not tried the mousse yet. *To be honest, soft hair is more important to me than "defined curls" and my frizz isn't too bad.*  I'll try the mousse right before I co-wash on Thursday just to see how it performs.
> 
> Happy day, happy day.



Hurray for soft hair!!!  I'm with you on the bolded, defined curls are far down on my list and I honestly don't mind frizz too much.  

It's funny your should mention Global Goddess.  In some ways, that brand was responsible for my transition and finding LHCF.  Do you feel the products are worth it?  Which ones do you use?  Have you tried ayurvedic oils from other brands?


----------



## nestlequik

Evallusion- how's the Jane Carter as a leave in?  I've found some good moisturizers but they never give me much definition so I try to get as much moisture in before I add my sealants.  

My routine goes like this-
CoWash w/Trader Joe's tea tree 
Rinse with Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp conditioner
Blot hair then use a quarter size of Giovanni Leave in Direct (my hair is short)
Add KCCC and then seal with castor/avocado and or olive oil.


----------



## Evallusion

andromeda said:


> ^^^"Not bad" is an understatement. Fast-growing and thick - an LHCF dream!



Thank you! 



nestlequik said:


> Evallusion- how's the Jane Carter as a leave in?  I've found some good moisturizers but they never give me much definition so I try to get as much moisture in before I add my sealants.
> 
> My routine goes like this-
> CoWash w/Trader Joe's tea tree
> Rinse with Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp conditioner
> Blot hair then use a quarter size of Giovanni Leave in Direct (my hair is short)
> Add KCCC and then seal with castor/avocado and or olive oil.




The Jane Carter Leave in is not moisturizing (other than the fact that it has water).  In my opinion, its more for nourishment.  Its consistency is like water--not creamy at all.  I will not repurchase it for that reason.  It smells good though (a fresh, clean, unisex scent).  My type of hair can never get any definition--its always a cotton ball.   How do you like Giovanni's Leave In?


----------



## Avaya

andromeda said:


> It's funny your should mention Global Goddess.  In some ways, that brand was responsible for my transition and finding LHCF.  Do you feel the products are worth it?  Which ones do you use?  Have you tried ayurvedic oils from other brands?



I've only used GG's Shine Coconut, Amla Revitalizing Hair Treatment and I've NEVER paid full price for it (that lady gotta's tuh be cccccrazy!  $45????).  The most I've ever paid for a bottle was $6.95 off of ebay. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P140942&categoryId=C13563

I don't like using it per the directions.  It did nothing for my relaxed hair has a hot oil treatment.  I like using it as a leave-in as a relaxed head and now as a natural.

I want to get into ayurvedics.  I'm thinking of trying henna and indigo for my one year nappiversary.


----------



## andromeda

Avaya said:


> I've only used GG's Shine Coconut, Amla Revitalizing Hair Treatment and I've NEVER paid full price for it (that lady gotta's tuh be cccccrazy!  $45????).  The most I've ever paid for a bottle was $6.95 off of ebay. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P140942&categoryId=C13563
> 
> I don't like using it per the directions.  It did nothing for my relaxed hair has a hot oil treatment.  I like using it as a leave-in as a relaxed head and now as a natural.
> 
> I want to get into ayurvedics.  I'm thinking of trying henna and indigo for my one year nappiversary.



Yeah, I've never purchased her products but for some reason (I guess her tv appearances), her brand was the first one that came to mind when I got to thinking about having healthier hair (this is when I was still relaxing early last year).  It eventually hit me that my grandma used to use ayurvedic products on my hair as a child and she surely wasn't spending $40 for amla.  IN the process of searching for more info on amla, I came across LHCF (didn't look beyond threads on amla at the time).  I quickly realized that I was working backwards by asking "what", instead of "why" and "how" when I cam upon another retailers website that broke down why black hair is different and how it should be cared for.  That got me on my transitioning/healthy hair journey and I ended up ordering amla and vatika oil from another website (small flower, iirc) later that day.

I've been using henna since September (I purchase from ayurnatural, which is a black-owned business).  I didn't think anything of using it, since I'd used it as a child but now I think perhaps I should have waited until I was better acquainted with my unaltered natural texture.  I didn't think it's loosened my curl but now I'm not so sure - who knows?  Anyways, I love the color and strengthening effects so I don't see myself stopping my henna use anytime soon.


----------



## miami74

Evallusion said:


> I took some pictures of my little puff today, and I am pleased to say that it is growing in nicely. I am a little over the halfway mark towards reaching my mini goal of 4 inches. And I can not explain to you how thick my hair is!!
> 
> Attached are pics of my stretched puff...Not bad for 4 months...


 

Nice thickness!


----------



## Foxglove

It's my 3 month nappiversary! I'm trying to leave these braids in for at least another month though so I won't be able to play with my hair for a while


----------



## Ltown

My hair does not like castor oil, what else can I do with it?


----------



## sithembile

Nali1987 said:


> Found the holy grail moisturizer for my hair: Phyto 9, daily ultra nourishing botanical cream. I washed my hair, put some of it in it while my hair was still wet, woke up today after a night of my usual wild tousing and turning sleep (scarf on the other side of the room) and miraculously enough my afro didn't feel dry. It felt soft and sooo good. I hate that it's so expensive though. But oh well, this is a keeper for me. The hunt continues for the holy grail of daily conditioners.



Thanks for the review, please could you post the ingredients for this product. TIA


----------



## nestlequik

Evallusion said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jane Carter Leave in is not moisturizing (other than the fact that it has water).  In my opinion, its more for nourishment.  Its consistency is like water--not creamy at all.  I will not repurchase it for that reason.  It smells good though (a fresh, clean, unisex scent).  My type of hair can never get any definition--its always a cotton ball.   How do you like Giovanni's Leave In?



I like Giovanni Leave In direct.  I add that and then seal.  But did I mention that I spritz with some moisturizer in my hair during the day? Oops, that's probably the most important part.

So I've only been natural for a month so I'm no expert, and I've tried a lot of things but nothing has left my hair completely soft throughout the day.  But I found that during the day between the heat outside and the cold inside having a bottle of moisturizer really helps and usually one application is all I need for the rest of the day.  So right now I'm using Frank/Greg Juice from Oyin and Shea Moisture has one too (but it kind of leaves a film).  

You may want to have a small bottle handy when you need it.


----------



## nestlequik

Ltown said:


> My hair does not like castor oil, what else can I do with it?



Have you tried jojoba?  It's really light and penetrates the hair without leaving it greasy.  A lot of ladies like coconut, (it makes my hair hard) and avocado is good too.


----------



## Nali1987

sithembile said:


> Thanks for the review, please could you post the ingredients for this product. TIA


 
Sure! 
*Ingedrients:
*Althaea Oficinalis Extract (Mucilage Végétal), Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Arctium Majus Root Extract (Bardane), Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract (Romarin), Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract (Sauge), Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Salix Alba (Willow) Leaf Extract (Saule), Hypericum Perforatum Extract (Millepertuis), Lecithin (Soja), Sodium Dehydroacetate, Propylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Parabens (Butyl, Ethyl).


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hey ladies!  i see we have a bunch of new bc's!! congrats to all, everyone looks great!!  i havent been here much because its like that watched pot sayin lol.  time seems to go by so much faster when im not constantly checkin the threads lol.  

anywho, my hair has been straight last two weeks almost.  im gonna was tonight and add some pics i think.  i added two new pics to my fotki a couple weeks ago.  info is in my profile


----------



## chelleyrock

Hello ladies ,

I'm so glad to finally post in this thread (it's long overdue).  I BC'd on June 10, 2010 after an 18 month transition.  Stats and pics below.



When you BCd: *June 10th
*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: *18 months
*
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size,  density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down,  etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and  regimen's possible effectiveness: *4A/B *
Your current length and goal length *Current: when stretched, SL from ear to nape & chin length on sides/ Goal: MBL*


----------



## chelleyrock

....more pics


----------



## jamoca5

Oh wow, how come I didn't find this earlier?


When you BCd: *6/4/10*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: *3 days shy of 13 months*
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness: *No clue erplexed*
Your current regimen: *Still in the process of building that, but basically DC on dry hair with ORS Replenishing Pak and then cowash with Herbal Essences Totally Twisted weekly.*
Your favorite styles: *These twists I'm wearing right now =)*
Your current length and goal length: *I think I am chin length stretched. My goal length right now is shoulder length unstretched.*
Hello NewlyNatural sistas!!!


----------



## KBA

I finally got around to posting

*When did BC?* June 19, 2010!!!

*How many months post relaxer when you BC?*  9.5 months post

*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness*  My strands are COURSE and its looking like 4A/4B. I can't really tell...but it's definitely 4 something  

*Current Regimen* This is my first week, but what is working well so far (and worked during my transition) is washing with WEN FIG ( I love this stuff), deep conditioner LeKair, Redken Real Control or Motions Silk Deep Conditioner have always worked well. Stylers: Homemade Whipped Shea, Qhemet Amla, Homemade Glycerin Spray.  At night I just make 4 cornrows (messy), and go to bed. This keeps my hair stretched and I oil the ends of my braids. Go to bed. In AM just take them down fluff with my glycerin mix. So far its working...I'll monitor as this journey continues. 

*Your favorite styles*: Puff, Flat Twists
*Current Length*: I've got about 4inches. My first goal is a PONYTAIL/BUN length  

Here's a picture in FOTKI, PW in Sig: 

http://public.fotki.com/kba/hair_growth/june-19th-2010-big.html


----------



## CurlTalk

By BC thread is up! I posted pics in there: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=478566


----------



## andromeda

Welcome + congrats to chelleyrock, curltalk, kba and jamoca!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

couple of wet hair pics from today before i dc.  dc'n w a mix of castor oil, and ors replenish mixed w pantene curly treatment stuff.


----------



## LoveCraze

Ltown said:


> My hair does not like castor oil, what else can I do with it?


You could try using it as a prepoo or you can mix it in a shea butter mixture. Do you use it on wet hair? I find that by using it on wet to damp hair, it tends to work better on me. I love it for my new growth and ends.



andromeda said:


> Welcome + congrats to chelleyrock, curltalk, kba and jamoca!!


 I cosign with andromeda! Welcome Newly Natural Sistas!


Also, I just made 2 Months Natural on June 22nd!!! 
Time has really flown by. I got into the pool for the first time in forever it seems. Last time I was in a pool, I was relaxed. So it was so wonderful to not have to be concerned about my hair. I applied some carrot oil to my hair before hand, no special reason on the kind, it was just one that had a little left in the bottle so I grabbed it. My DH said that when I went underwater, there was a white cloud around me. LOL Oh well....I told him I had to protect my hair from the chlorine.


----------



## Foxglove

rofl Stephelise I turned on part 2 of your regimen video and realized I'm wearing the same satin cap


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> rofl Stephelise I turned on part 2 of your regimen video and realized I'm wearing the same satin cap


 
Chile I  my satin cap. I sleep with it every night and it doesn't seem to slow DH down.


----------



## nestlequik

Today I did an Aphogee Treatment.  I never thought I would need to continue protein treatments, but today while I was online looking at hair sites (I love to research!) I read on the Natural Haven's site how protein can add moisture by helping it retain and prevent moisture from exiting the hair.  Interesting stuff.  

There are other good articles too like ones on humidity, oils, etc.  And it helps that she's a scientist.  Anyway, if you haven't looked at her site, I recommend it.

Oh, back to my hair- so 2 things I noticed.  After I rinsed, my hair felt stronger which is good, and more defined.  But if you have sensitive skin like me, be careful.  As I was applying it, the skin around my hairline started to burn!  That never happened before so of course I ran over to my dryer to dry my hair.  Anyway, I figure the reaction is due to my sensitive skin but it brought back memories of getting relaxer burns so I'll be on the lookout for a new protein treatment.  I'll update everyone on how my hair feels after I finish DC my hair.


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> You could try using it as a prepoo or you can mix it in a shea butter mixture. Do you use it on wet hair? I find that by using it on wet to damp hair, it tends to work better on me. I love it for my new growth and ends.
> 
> I used it on wet/dry and it did nothing for me but I will use it as prepoo. When I was in the castor oil challenge it did not add moisture for my hair. thank for the tip!


----------



## Mom23

When you BCd:* February 25, 2010*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: *3 *
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness: *I have different size coils throughout my head, some pen spring small, and some a bit bigger...I believe I am 4a. *
Your current regimen: *I co-wash daily, moisturize and go...at night I twist to keep the knots to a minimum. *
Your favorite styles: *right now I just wash and go, my twist-outs haven't turned out right yet. I need more hair.* 
Your current length and goal length: *current: twa goal: apl*


----------



## MummysGirl

I know I've only been natural for a week but -  and  new naturals


----------



## andromeda

Very pretty, *mom23*!  Those twists look luscious!  



nestlequik said:


> Today I did an Aphogee Treatment.  I never thought I would need to continue protein treatments, but today while I was online looking at hair sites (I love to research!) I read on the Natural Haven's site how protein can add moisture by helping it retain and prevent moisture from exiting the hair.  Interesting stuff.
> 
> There are other good articles too like ones on humidity, oils, etc.  And it helps that she's a scientist.  Anyway, if you haven't looked at her site, I recommend it.


Love, love, love Natural Haven!  One of the best natural hair blogs out there!

It just so happens that I also did a protein treatment recently.  I dc'd with aubrey gpb the other day.  I haven't used my aphogee in over a year but maybe I'll give it a try.  I think my hair was over-moisturized and has been since my last henna treatment.  I'm supposed to alternate gpb with henna but I haven't been doing so bc I was afraid of protein overload now that my hair is fully natural.  Post-gpb, my hair feels much stronger and is retaining more moisture, just like you stated above.

eta: I'm wearing a wash-n-go puff today and it feels much more compact/dense than it has been been it last couple of weeks.  I think gpb is also to thank for this change...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm annoyed with wash'n'go already. i'm gonna go back to the twists and twistouts. ♥


----------



## Zaz

Mummy's girl BCed  I don't know how I missed this!!! I think I'd been anticipating this day more than my own BC  Off to look at pictures.


----------



## LoveCraze

nestlequik said:


> Today I did an Aphogee Treatment. I never thought I would need to continue protein treatments, but today while I was online looking at hair sites (I love to research!) I read on the Natural Haven's site how protein can add moisture by helping it retain and prevent moisture from exiting the hair. Interesting stuff.
> 
> There are other good articles too like ones on humidity, oils, etc. And it helps that she's a scientist. Anyway, if you haven't looked at her site, I recommend it.
> 
> Oh, back to my hair- so 2 things I noticed. After I rinsed, my hair felt stronger which is good, and more defined. But if you have sensitive skin like me, be careful. As I was applying it, the skin around my hairline started to burn! That never happened before so of course I ran over to my dryer to dry my hair. Anyway, I figure the reaction is due to my sensitive skin but it brought back memories of getting relaxer burns so I'll be on the lookout for a new protein treatment. I'll update everyone on how my hair feels after I finish DC my hair.


 
Have you tried Nexxus Emergencee? You may find that you like this much better than the Aphogee. I have all but put the Aphogee down since discovering the Emergencee. It's more or a moderate protein treatment as opposed to the Aphogee 2 step which is heavier. I've even mixed it in with my DC and had great results. HTH!


----------



## Foxglove

Which phony pony would be better for work? I need one in case I have to roll out of bed and run to the hospital





or 






My transitioning pony is too small now (yay!) so I need to upgrade but I still want it to look realistic
I like the look of the second one but I don't know if it's too huge


----------



## Evallusion

^^  I like the second one.


----------



## Platinum

It's been almost 2 months since I BC'd and I'm loving it! My fro is getting bigger and bigger. I'll probably post pics within the next few days.


----------



## Foxglove

Evallusion said:


> ^^  I like the second one.



Thanks guys, I had it ready to go all I had to do was enter my info. I'll order it right now

ETA I just found out my schedule for intern year today. 5 months out of the year I'll have to go into the hospital everyday including weekends. The other months I'll pretty much have only weekends off. I think I'll go ahead and take these braids out July 4 weekend bc that's the last time I'll have a 3 day weekend for a long time


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥


----------



## nestlequik

StephElise said:


> Have you tried Nexxus Emergencee? You may find that you like this much better than the Aphogee. I have all but put the Aphogee down since discovering the Emergencee. It's more or a moderate protein treatment as opposed to the Aphogee 2 step which is heavier. I've even mixed it in with my DC and had great results. HTH!



It's funny you asked, I have a bottle in my basket of leftovers and castaway hair products.  And I thought about using it after I dried my hair with the Aphogee.  I'll probably do another treatment in August and use the Nexxus instead.


----------



## nestlequik

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm annoyed with wash'n'go already. i'm gonna go back to the twists and twistouts. ♥



Really?  I think it looks cute!


----------



## cch24

Ever since i BC'd and got my moisture levels back to where they should be my curl pattern has been steadily loosening as my hair is growing. I know it's not over moisturized because I do weekly protein treatments and my hair feels strong and soft. I really need to attempt a wash and go and see what's really happening with my hair. Maybe next weekend...


----------



## brianna-alyssa

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥



Sorry to hear this . I don't know why people deliberately say stuff to hurt people, just because. Your hair is gorgeous! I know this, you know this, heck everyone knows this! 

When I have to deal with naysayers, I just let them talk & after they are done I change the subject. No use in getting in an argument about MY hair.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥


 

i think your hair is gorgeous!! that was pure ignorance on his part. but i think you betta prove him wrong whether you decide to loc your hair or not, as long as your hair is healthy, it will keep flourishing and eventually he will realize that naturals of any hair texture can rock cute hairstyles!


----------



## hopeful

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥



(((hugs))). Your cousin sounds very immature and mean-spirited.  Don't let him get to you.  Our 4a/b hair is gorgeous, we are blessed to have it .


----------



## Platinum

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥


 
 @ the cousin's comments. I think your hair is beautiful! I understand how you feel. When I told some people that I was transitioning to natural, the first thing they asked me if I was planning to loc my hair.


----------



## LoveCraze

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥


 
Girlfriend, your cousin needs his and . Plus throw in a pair of glasses because obviously he can't see to be trying to say that your hair would be better off loc'd.  Your hair is gorgeous. Don't let them get you down. Just keep doing you. As long as you're happy...KIM. In the near future, you'd be able to show them better than you can tell them with the progress you make with your hair!


----------



## andromeda

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥


His mentality and your aunt's cosigning are pitiful (no offense against them, but...).  Sometimes, it's best to ignore the ignorance.  Other times, it's good to put them on the spot and make them explain themselves (cuz you certainly shouldn't have to explain your _natural_ hair).  I do know that when our own family and friends say these things, it really catches us off guard and strikes a nerve. 

It should go without saying that your hair and texture is beautiful, but I'll say it anyways.


----------



## Blyss_curls

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got my first negative hair comment yesterday.  a cousin i hate came over to visit, and i had my hair in a wash and go. he asked me if i was gonna loc it up, and i said no. then he went on to say 'you should. YOU'D BE BETTER OFF. then maybe you could get some play'.  i was upset. and my stupid aunt just sittin there cosignin, tombout 'ooh, he called you out jazz'. and to make matters even worse, i wasn't the only natural in the room! but the difference is, my cousin has that 3b/c hair (which some people view as 'good') and i have 4a hair. so for him to just pick me out let me know his stance about hair types. as if a person with type 4 can only wear natural hair in locs, while 3's can wear theirs loose without any hesitation. ♥


 
Every time I see you posting and see your picture at the end of your post, I think to myself, how pretty your hair is. Seriously. It's beautiful.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I rocked my first puff this past week! I got so many compliments, and of course I was running out of the house so I didn't take a pic. I'm gonna wear another one on the 4th and I'll be sure to take pics then.


----------



## Platinum

I decided to stop cutting the straight ends. I was think I had leftover relaxed ends but it looks like that I have a few naturally straight strands.erplexed Anybody else noticed this?


----------



## hopeful

Platinum said:


> I decided to stop cutting the straight ends. I was think I had leftover relaxed ends but it looks like that I have a few naturally straight strands.erplexed Anybody else noticed this?



  I'm going to deep condition tonight and do one last tiny trim and then I'm done for awhile.


----------



## Evallusion

Platinum said:


> I decided to stop cutting the straight ends. I was think I had leftover relaxed ends but it looks like that I have a few naturally straight strands.erplexed Anybody else noticed this?



Yup, I've noticed this too.


----------



## KBA

Platinum said:


> I decided to stop cutting the straight ends. I was think I had leftover relaxed ends but it looks like that I have a few naturally straight strands.erplexed Anybody else noticed this?




Yup, I noticed same thing. I'm going to slow up on my 'trims'


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi Ladies, I BC'd about a month on memorial day. I've very hair lazy, but I've finally updated my fotki with pics of some of my styles, so I just wanted to share. Link is in siggy

ETA: Stats

Last Relaxer: 3-27-09

Hair type: Thick, Coarse, type 4 ish hair

Regi: wash, dc with steam, twits outs or up do's

Goal: Full SL by 12/31/10


----------



## CurlTalk

I put in chunky twists today for a twist out; can't wait to see the results! (of course, I'll be posting pics)


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Platinum said:


> I decided to stop cutting the straight ends. I was think I had leftover relaxed ends but it looks like that I have a few naturally straight strands.erplexed Anybody else noticed this?




Oh yes! Put the scissors down and back away slowly . I cut off about 2 months progress in the front of my head thinking it was relaxed. I've peeped a few strands throughout that are straight.

Ok I did a puff today and took some pics. I used Shea Moisture milk and the curling stuff in the tub. It's still wet.


----------



## cch24

Your puff is soooo pretty Trini!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Trini_Chutney said:


> Oh yes! Put the scissors down and back away slowly . I cut off about 2 months progress in the front of my head thinking it was relaxed. I've peeped a few strands throughout that are straight.
> 
> Ok I did a puff today and took some pics. I used Shea Moisture milk and the curling stuff in the tub.
> 
> 
> I love your puff. It is so pretty and healthy.


----------



## Foxglove

Trini_Chutney said:


> Oh yes! Put the scissors down and back away slowly . I cut off about 2 months progress in the front of my head thinking it was relaxed. I've peeped a few strands throughout that are straight.
> 
> Ok I did a puff today and took some pics. I used Shea Moisture milk and the curling stuff in the tub. It's still wet.



Love the results! Shea moisture is on my list to try when my current leave in and curl products finish


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Foxglove said:


> Love the results! Shea moisture is on my list to try when my current leave in and curl products finish



Foxglove its DA BOMB! Its the product line I'll be sticking to, no more experimenting. I used this stuff last week and my hair stayed moisturized for 5 days! All I did was sprits with a little water daily. I love it!

Oh, and soft. Its so soft to the touch.


----------



## Prettyeyes

Hey ladies I am a new natural and BC pics are in fotki and a few places here! I have a twa since my transition was only for 3.5 months!


I agree at some point you gotta t stop snipping those ends until you truly know your hair more because remember 4b doesn't have a curl pattern. I did this too because my   3c curls are so much bigger than my 4a coils I thought it may be relaxer LOL. Until it kept growing that way all over in many places.


----------



## RockCreak

When you BCd
03/05/2010

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd

I think about 7-8, I couldn't handle the two textures.

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness

I am about a 3 b/c, corkscrew curls... my hair just naturally spirals .  My hair grows down, I'm always having to fluff it up.  shrinkage is ridiculous.. but I like it.. It lets me rock the twa a little longer, but on the flipside I want a puff now!

Your current regimen

Right now I just cowash every other day or so, juice and go or either I will do some finger coils.. mainly wash n go's.

Your favorite styles

Finger coils.. for now.. working on that puff then on to two strand twists

Your current length and goal length

Hmm about 5 inches or something like that.  I do not plan on taking photos until 07/01/2010.  I really wanted to wait until my birthday...07/25/2010, but I know how you ladies are.. I will be posting soon. :

Your photo album, if any


----------



## hopeful

So I deep conditioned last night and twisted my hair up and just refused to snip any more straight pieces.  I'm going to wait a few months and see what happens.


----------



## Platinum

Welcome all newbies! Trini your puff is gorgeous!


----------



## cch24

Hi ladies!! I thought I'd bump this thread with a little update about my hair. I've been natural for 3 months now and I'm loving it. My hair has really taken off and I can feel it getting heavier and longer, especially when I'm in the shower. My transitioning regimen seems to be working well for my natural hair, so nothing has changed product wise in the past few months. I haven't even made any hair purchases for products that aren't staples in about 6 months!! That's crazy. I think in August I will purchase another seamless comb because if the one I have breaks I will need a back up. I'm also going to experiment with wash and go's in August, which means I only have one more month to go!!

I stretched my hair last night and the back is about 1 inch past APL and I have about 3.5 inches to BSL. I hope to be very close by December.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Isnt that the best feeling!!!?!?!?  Mine feels heavier too in the shower and I love it.  I'm doing well, not doing much with it except waiting for it to grow lol.  I just want the top to catch up with the bottom so it's all SL, but that may take a year or so.  I don't think i will like the way it looks on me until the top half gets to at east chin length curly, cuz right now the only thing i hate about it is the shape since its all layers...its like upside down triangle or something  



cch24 said:


> Hi ladies!! I thought I'd bump this thread with a little update about my hair. I've been natural for 3 months now and I'm loving it. My hair has really taken off and *I can feel it getting heavier and longer, especially when I'm in the shower*. My transitioning regimen seems to be working well for my natural hair, so nothing has changed product wise in the past few months. I haven't even made any hair purchases for products that aren't staples in about 6 months!! That's crazy. I think in August I will purchase another seamless comb because if the one I have breaks I will need a back up. I'm also going to experiment with wash and go's in August, which means I only have one more month to go!!
> 
> I stretched my hair last night and the back is about 1 inch past APL and I have about 3.5 inches to BSL. I hope to be very close by December.
> 
> How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey everyone! I find out that the aloe vera gel is great for laying my edges down.


----------



## MummysGirl

I've been cutting relaxed ends but I think I'm done now. Hopefully I didn't cut any natural hair 


Platinum said:


> I decided to stop cutting the straight ends. I was think I had leftover relaxed ends but it looks like that I have a few naturally straight strands.erplexed Anybody else noticed this?


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies, quick update:

Saturday - I cowashed, airdried in 2 puffs and took them down when my hair was dry:




Length:




Twists (done on Sunday, might take them out tomorrow...)




Good to see everyone's doing well 

 new naturals  

vainღ♥♡jane - your hair's soooo beautiful and you know I've *always* said that


----------



## nestlequik

I did an ACV rinse last night after reading about 4a hair having dry raised cuticles.  Anyway, I was a fan of ACV rinses when I was relaxed, they always left my hair super smooth but I doubted it would do anything for me now.

So after I rinsed it, I added my leave in (Giovanni Leave In Direct) and then sealed with some of my shea/oil mix and WOW, my hair was so soft!   I mean, it was softer than my hair has ever been during this hair journey.  I know you can overdo ACV rinses, so I'll try to keep it to once a week but ooh whee, I'm back to loving my hair again.  (Well, I was always in love...)


----------



## andromeda

mummysgirl, I  your twists.  Your hair is so beautiful and healthy and juicy!




nestlequik said:


> I did an ACV rinse last night after reading about 4a hair having dry raised cuticles.  Anyway, I was a fan of ACV rinses when I was relaxed, they always left my hair super smooth but I doubted it would do anything for me now.
> 
> So after I rinsed it, I added my leave in (Giovanni Leave In Direct) and then sealed with some of my shea/oil mix and WOW, my hair was so soft!   I mean, it was softer than my hair has ever been during this hair journey.  I know you can overdo ACV rinses, so I'll try to keep it to once a week but ooh whee, I'm back to loving my hair again.  (Well, I was always in love...)


Good to hear. Did you dilute the acv?


----------



## nikolite

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies, quick update:
> 
> Saturday - I cowashed, airdried in 2 puffs and took them down when my hair was dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Length:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twists (done on Sunday, might take them out tomorrow...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see everyone's doing well
> 
> new naturals
> 
> vainღ♥♡jane - your hair's soooo beautiful and you know I've *always* said that



Those twists are super-cute and fluffy


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about getting serious with Ayurveda again. I was doing a lot of Ayurvedic cowashes early in my transition (I don't know why I stopped ) and I think I'll start back on it. I may also try to make a homemade Ayurvedic spritz as well.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey everyone! I find out that the aloe vera gel is great for laying my edges down.


 
Well today i learned a learn.... My hair hate Aloe Vera gel. Once my hair dried it was a tangle crispy mess. Never again..... Im sitting here dc my hair because it dried my hair out.


----------



## Foxglove

I convinced a friend on the verge to start transitioning  I gave her this website and curlynikki's site. 
Also I think these braids are coming out this weekend. I can't take them anymore and I want to play with my hair


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i finally have come around and want to try some shea butter. ♥


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

mummysgirl, your twists are so pretty!

i can't wait to go home so i can start experimenting with my hair again. ♥


----------



## FlawedBeauty

fresh out the shower wet texture shot


----------



## iri9109

hi ladies =] 

last relaxer: 11/25/09
BCd: 3/25/10


How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 4

i dont really know my hair type...i generally say 4a/3c...not totally sure, its confusing lol...i have lots of different curls textures and sizes...crazy shrinkage, and i think it grows out


current regimen: co-wash 1-3x a week, DC once a week w/ heat (usually use lustrasilk cholesterol, aussie 3 minute miracle, AO honeysuckle rose, and i usually add oil and honey),  moisturize and seal daily or every other day (if i remember), somtimes baggy at night, sleep w/ satin bonnet...i plan on doing ACV rinses weekly and clarifying w/ a sulfate free shampoo or castile soap when i feel its needed (pre-poo w/ oils b4)

hair faves: WATER,  ecostyler <3, aloe vera gel, elasta qp feels like silk liquid gel, Herbal Essences Totally Twisted and Hello Hydration, Suave Coconut, Aussie Moist, coconut oil, shea butter, sweet almond oil, castor oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil...any oil really...

i havent used direct heat since dec 09...i'm petrified of heat damage. 

i really only wear WnG's, puffs or finger curls(newly discovered), my hair is too short for me to do anything else
WnG




Puff




Finger Curls





its about 3-4 inches maybe but i want it to grow as long as possible...i'd probably be satisfied with APL/BSL though...i want HHHHHUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEE obnoxious, distracting, beautiful hair.



http://public.fotki.com/iri9109/


----------



## FlawedBeauty

welcome iri!  your curls are so BIG i love em!!


----------



## lovely_locks

i bcd earlier this week and i tried to add some knky twists to my hair but it is way to short, wich is a bit upsetting. So im just wiggin it for a month and ill try again then. My last relaxer was the end of april 2010. And i bcd on monday. I only have 2 inches at most. I am praying for ear length hair by december.


----------



## Evallusion

Nice hair pics everyone and a big warm welcome to all of the new peeps.

A friend of mine gave me some of her Afroveda products (what a cool friend right).  I have the Shea Amla cream (hate it), the Curl Define Cream (like it) and the PUR Whipped Jelly (love it).  The PUR Whipped Jelly is making my puffs look so much neater andit smells great.  I'm using it for my edges and the front of my hair.

I'm noticing that I'm able to push my headband further and further back on my head which means my hair is growing. Its 2 1/2 to 3 inches all around.  I'm in a few challenges that end in September.  I'm hoping that by the time they are over I will have 3 1/2 to 4 inches of hair.  4 inches all around would be awesome.

I'm noticing that the product junkie in me is creeping back up.  I'm dying for some Giovanni Direct Leave in and Qhemet Biologics Amla Heavy Cream.  I haven't bought anything really but the itch is ALWAYS there.  Right now I'm on the search for some cute, decently priced headbands.

How are you all doing?


----------



## cch24

I've been researching natural gels for my wash and go experiments next month! I'm also considering the new Pantene curly mousse, because it's cone free.

I can already tell I'll be spending a lot of money on hair products in August. Is it bad that I'm excited?


----------



## Evallusion

cch24 said:


> I've been researching natural gels for my wash and go experiments next month! I'm also considering the new Pantene curly mousse, because it's cone free.
> 
> I can already tell I'll be spending a lot of money on hair products in August. Is it bad that I'm excited?



There's nothing wrong with being excited!  But try not to spend too much money. ..its so addictive!

Some good gels that I like are:
Afroveda's PUR Whipped Jelly
IC Fantasia Gel
Eco Styler Gel
or Just plain Aloe Vera Gel

I'm not a big fan of it but you might want to check out Qhemet Biologics Honeybush Hair Gel.  It might be good for your hair type.

Have fun.


----------



## KBA

Twisted my hair with Qhemet Olive and Honey balm, its wonderful!  I'm trying to make this twist-out last the remainder of the week. Are any regular twist-out wearers re-twisting every night?? or what do you do at night??


----------



## ZkittyKurls

aww everyones bc is so pretty!! i cant wait to bc!!


----------



## andromeda

Welcome to all the new naturals!



KBA said:


> Twisted my hair with Qhemet Olive and Honey balm, its wonderful!  I'm trying to make this twist-out last the remainder of the week. Are any regular twist-out wearers re-twisting every night?? or what do you do at night??



It depends on how defined or fluffy I want the twist-out to be/remain.  I usually just cover my hair with a bonnet; it doesn't smush it and the style pattern is preserved.  When my hair was longer, I would pile it a top my head in a very loose elastic and tie a scarf upside down, so that the top was exposed.  You have to do this in such a way that your hair is evenly stretched, else you'll end up with a looser pattern towards the roots and a tighter pattern towards the ends.  Sometimes, I'll retwist.

Here's a very helpful post curly nikki recently did on her nighttime twist out routine:
http://www.curlynikki.com/2010/06/night-time-routine.html



Anew said:


> Are you ladies going to participate in the "National Afro Day" on the 4th?


Who's on board for National Afro Day?!?!  For those participating, will you be wearing your fro picked out coily/curly?  Will you be adorning it with any special accessories (maybe a miniature american flag nestled in the mass of lush hair ?).


----------



## destine2grow

I took the scissors to my head last night. I am fully natural. I transition for 9 mths and could not take the breakage any more. I am happy and I feel so free.


----------



## Evallusion

^^ I won't be rocking a fro, but I will be wearing a picked out puff.


----------



## MummysGirl

1st twistout as a natural 





Congrats destine2grow! 

andromeda, I'm not sure I'm gonna wear a fro.. yet on the 4th of July. I'm in the UK and I'll be home all day - I think I'll be twisting my hair while watching TV 

Ladies, make sure you share pics of your afros


----------



## Foxglove

I'll be taking my braids out on national fro day. 
I'm super late on the pics but everybody's hair looks beautiful!


----------



## iri9109

i'm torn between a curly fro or a picked out one...i think i'll opt for curly because my hair is kind of uneven lol...BUT just in case i wanted to wear a picked out one, how do you ladies usually stretch your hair (without heat preferably)?? i'm thinking about maybe banding, but i've never done it b4, but i've seen good results


----------



## Evallusion

^^Try banding...it's fast and super easy.  Good luck.


----------



## LoveCraze

Unfortunately I have to work on the 4th of July, but I will still rock a fro of the curly variety


----------



## ingenious_mind

Have any of you ladies tried the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie???? I just tried for the first time today and I am in love!!! I used it for a wash and go and my curls were so soft and very defined. I used about a dime size amount on each section of my hair (4 sections). Rubbed it from root to rip and gave it a lil shake and that was it! The process was so simple and took me under 5 minutes. I got it from Target for about $10 and it seems like this jar will last me a long time. I've also heard that this product is really good for twistouts. I definitely think this product will be a staple for me .


----------



## Foxglove

iri9109 said:


> i'm torn between a curly fro or a picked out one...i think i'll opt for curly because my hair is kind of uneven lol...BUT just in case i wanted to wear a picked out one, how do you ladies usually stretch your hair (without heat preferably)?? i'm thinking about maybe banding, but i've never done it b4, but i've seen good results



Braids or twists


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm loving this HE LTR conditioner as a leav-in creme. my hair is so soft and feels like silk.  ♥


----------



## Platinum

I still plan to rock a fro on the 4th. I'm not sure if I'm going to wear it picked out or if I'm going to try my first blowout.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

just me and my fro guys lol.  ive had my hair back the last few days and this is it dry after i took it out before my wash.  theres no product in it except for the kc knot today that i put in two days ago after my wash.


----------



## nestlequik

andromeda said:


> mummysgirl, I  your twists.  Your hair is so beautiful and healthy and juicy!
> 
> 
> Good to hear. Did you dilute the acv?



I did- a capful of acv and I mixed it with 2 cups of water.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I BC'd, again.

here is the the thread with photos I just posted

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481122


----------



## FroFab

Love this thread.  Ladies with the straight pieces step away from the scissors!  My last relaxer was Dec. 2007 and I bc'ed April 2009 and I TOO thought I had stray straight pieces or scab hair (but after over 2 years without a relaxer c'mon now!)  I think the hair in the front of my head just as a more stretched out coil (like a long thin streteched out spiral) from my usual styling (or it could be just how it grows).  Anyhoo, don't get caught like me with hair approaching BSL in the back, APL on the sides, and barely past chin length in the front from too much cutting.


----------



## nestlequik

Evallusion said:


> Nice hair pics everyone and a big warm welcome to all of the new peeps.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me some of her Afroveda products (what a cool friend right).  I have the Shea Amla cream (hate it), the Curl Define Cream (like it) and the PUR Whipped Jelly (love it).  The PUR Whipped Jelly is making my puffs look so much neater andit smells great.  I'm using it for my edges and the front of my hair.
> 
> I'm noticing that I'm able to push my headband further and further back on my head which means my hair is growing. Its 2 1/2 to 3 inches all around.  I'm in a few challenges that end in September.  I'm hoping that by the time they are over I will have 3 1/2 to 4 inches of hair.  4 inches all around would be awesome.
> 
> I'm noticing that the product junkie in me is creeping back up.  I'm dying for some Giovanni Direct Leave in and Qhemet Biologics Amla Heavy Cream.  I haven't bought anything really but the itch is ALWAYS there.  Right now I'm on the search for some cute, decently priced headbands.
> 
> How are you all doing?



I'm not trying to tempt you, but why not try some samples of Giovanni and Qhemet?  I bought some trial sized Giovannis that I take to the gym and on travel and you know Qhemet has sample sizes too.  I'm still working on my Burdock Root and I bought that about a month ago.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

ingenious_mind said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie???? I just tried for the first time today and I am in love!!! I used it for a wash and go and my curls were so soft and very defined. I used about a dime size amount on each section of my hair (4 sections). Rubbed it from root to rip and gave it a lil shake and that was it! The process was so simple and took me under 5 minutes. I got it from Target for about $10 and it seems like this jar will last me a long time. I've also heard that this product is really good for twistouts. I definitely think this product will be a staple for me .



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! This is what I've been using for my WNG, that with the milk is where it's at! This line is a staple for me.


----------



## ingenious_mind

Trini_Chutney said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! This is what I've been using for my WNG, that with the milk is where it's at! This line is a staple for me.




I've been trying to find the milk but it is sold out everywhere I go! Uggh what is it used for as a leave in?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

ingenious_mind said:


> I've been trying to find the milk but it is sold out everywhere I go! Uggh what is it used for as a leave in?



Yes, I use a little bit before I use the smoothie and it keeps my hair moisturized for days. I have to buy the products online, they go in and out of stock. I'm assuming they only order a small amount at a time.


----------



## Evallusion

nestlequik said:


> I'm not trying to tempt you, but why not try some samples of Giovanni and Qhemet?  I bought some trial sized Giovannis that I take to the gym and on travel and you know Qhemet has sample sizes too.  I'm still working on my Burdock Root and I bought that about a month ago.



I've tried Qhemet in the past and loved it but I have so many "beauty supply store" products here that its ridiculous.  Once I work my way through these things, I'll treat myself to some Qhemet.  I'm holding out for her Black Friday sale in November.  But I'm going to get the Giovanni Conditioner when I use up the 2 or 3 bottles of cheapie conditioners that I have here already.

I'm trying not to become a PJ again.  But its so hard!


----------



## andromeda

ingenious_mind said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie???? I just tried for the first time today and I am in love!!! I used it for a wash and go and my curls were so soft and very defined. I used about a dime size amount on each section of my hair (4 sections). Rubbed it from root to rip and gave it a lil shake and that was it! The process was so simple and took me under 5 minutes. I got it from Target for about $10 and it seems like this jar will last me a long time. I've also heard that this product is really good for twistouts. I definitely think this product will be a staple for me .





Trini_Chutney said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! This is what I've been using for my WNG, that with the milk is where it's at! This line is a staple for me.


 @ these delectable, delicious lick names.  I'm such a sucker.

I just looked up this company and it turns out they're black owned (I figured they were but I wasn't certain).  I guess this is part of target's initiative to bring in more product lines from smaller/minority-owned businesses.  I've checked the line out a couple of times while at target but I wasn't sure what to make of them value-wise.  Based on their ownership and you guys' reviews, I'll probably give their products a try.


----------



## andromeda

lwilliams1922 said:


> I BC'd, again.
> 
> here is the the thread with photos I just posted
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481122



Your hair is beautiful!  Love the coils.  Ditto on what whimsy, kestia, and hopeful said in that thread!   Experiment, evaluate and enjoy!


----------



## Foxglove

I'm 19 months post relaxer! I'm taking my braids out right now but I'll have pics tomorrow


----------



## Shay72

I officially became natural earlier today . I will post pics at some point tonight. I am very happy !


----------



## ingenious_mind

andromeda said:


> @ these delectable, delicious lick names.  I'm such a sucker.
> 
> I just looked up this company and it turns out they're black owned (I figured they were but I wasn't certain).  I guess this is part of target's initiative to bring in more product lines from smaller/minority-owned businesses.  I've checked the line out a couple of times while at target but I wasn't sure what to make of them value-wise.  Based on their ownership and you guys' reviews, I'll probably give their products a try.




Yes I would definitely recommend it! Every product that I' ve tried so far i've loved. And after going to 3 targets I finally found the hair milk!


----------



## Shay72

PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE PICTURES.

I will take these down in the morning.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Shay72 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE PICTURES.
> 
> I will take these down in the morning.



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hairsothick

Congrats to all of the new natural ladies! 

I BCed on March 19th.  I'll post pics and make a thread within the next week.


----------



## MummysGirl

Shay  Looking good!

I want more pictures  So glad you're very happy 


Shay72 said:


> I officially became natural earlier today . I will post pics at some point tonight. I am very happy !


----------



## MummysGirl

Err Ladies, I'm back with more pictures 

I pulled my twistout into a puff on day 2 (2weeks natural ):





Next day I cowashed after my workout and *had* to do a wash and go puff  (I don't like my hair drying unstretched. I want to avoid unneccessary tangling):





Today (Sunday) I'm going to put my hair back in twists for the week - looks like that's going to be my routine for a while:

Mon - Thurs/Fri: Twists
Fri/Sat - Sun: Twistout, Puff, etc

Length:







Happy 4th of July to the American Ladies


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> Shay  Looking good!
> 
> I want more pictures  So glad you're very happy


 
You are too funny . It took everything in me to post these pics. I'm such an introvert.  As I try styles and as my hair gets longer I will post more pics.


----------



## Foxglove

Welcome to all the new BC-ers! I'm about halfway done. It looks like I had 3/4 inches of growth in the back and about half an inch in the front (over a month)


----------



## Ltown

Welcome Shay to the natural side, congratulations!


----------



## MummysGirl

Patiently waiting for pictures 


Foxglove said:


> Welcome to all the new BC-ers! I'm about halfway done. It looks like I had 3/4 inches of growth in the back and about half an inch in the front (over a month)


----------



## andromeda

Congrats!



Shay72 said:


> I officially became natural earlier today . I will post pics at some point tonight. I am very happy !


Your hair is lovely!  Now I want some close-up pics!   I'll be patient, though.


hairsothick said:


> Congrats to all of the new natural ladies!
> 
> I BCed on March 19th.  I'll post pics and make a thread within the next week.


Can't wait!

For those who are rocking fro's, don't forget to post your pics!  Here's the original thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=454430


----------



## Yoshi3329

Foxglove, I love your siggy! lol, unhappy indeed.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> I officially became natural earlier today . I will post pics at some point tonight. I am very happy !


 

*OH EM GEE!!!*

Shay, I had no idea you were going natural. Welcome to this side of the hair globe.


----------



## Shay72

andromeda said:


> Congrats!
> Your hair is lovely! Now I want some close-up pics!  I'll be patient, though.
> Can't wait!


I know  you're not the first to ask. I will try and get some at work on Tuesday. I may try over the next few days. We'll see what I can do . 



Aggie said:


> *OH EM GEE!!!*
> 
> Shay, I had no idea you were going natural. Welcome to this side of the hair globe.


. Transitioned for 1 year and 2 days!

I'm still cutting straight ends but like the rest of you at some point I will stop.


----------



## LoveCraze

Shay72 said:


> I officially became natural earlier today . I will post pics at some point tonight. I am very happy !


 

Congrats Shay. Glad you made the plunge. Oh you are going to soooo love washing your hair now. With those relaxed ends gone it is such a breeze.


----------



## Foxglove

Yoshi3329 said:


> Foxglove, I love you siggy! lol, unhappy indeed.



lol it had me cracking up the first time I saw it


----------



## MummysGirl

Ok Ladies, I promise, no more pictures.... until next weekend 

Twists on Stretched Hair Today:




Compare to twists (quoted) that had been cowashed last week (shrinkage is amazing!):



MummysGirl said:


> Good to see everyone's doing well
> 
> new naturals
> 
> vainღ♥♡jane - your hair's soooo beautiful and you know I've *always* said that


----------



## Shay72

Two more pics. I see straight ends still. Also I could have fixed my hair better in the first pic. PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE. Thank you.


----------



## cch24

beautiful hair shay!!!


----------



## Shay72

Sorry about the big first pic. I tried to resize it a couple times.


----------



## MummysGirl

Your hair looks soooo soft Shay, it's beautiful


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i got a hair compliment today. it made me feel good, especially since people down here openly fawn over other hair types. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

I love your hair 


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got a hair compliment today. it made me feel good, especially since people down here openly fawn over other hair types. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Running to check this out 


andromeda said:


> For those who are rocking fro's, don't forget to post your pics!  Here's the original thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=454430


----------



## andromeda

Love your hair, Shay!  Thanks for the closeup's.  You might want to hold off on those straight ends.  We've been discussing how we chopped off straight ends that turned out to just be stretched natural hair.



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got a hair compliment today. it made me feel good, especially since people down here openly fawn over other hair types. ♥



I wish you could come up to my neck of the woods in Brooklyn.  All hair types are drooled over and it's very type4-friendly.   And there's so much variety in how type 4s wear their hair, too.  Glad you're getting compliments!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Happy Afro Day!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

wow trini your hair is beautiful! reminds me of my own, only bigger. ♥


----------



## Foxglove

Trini_Chutney said:


> Happy Afro Day!



Your hair looks really similar to this blogger's hair. The blog is called Natural Selection.
Here are some pics http://naturalselectionblog.com/2010/03/12/lola-lovin-cherry-lola/


----------



## Foxglove

The braids are out. My brothers saw my hair for the first time since I BC'ed and loved it. Wish I could say the same for my mom. Of course my computer is acting up and isn't recognizing my memory card so I can't upload pics. I'm moving and won't have cable until next weekend so I'll upload pics then


----------



## hairsothick

Mini twists


----------



## LoveCraze

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i got a hair compliment today. it made me feel good, especially since people down here openly fawn over other hair types. ♥


 

Hmmm... I thought your hair type *WAS* the type that people openly fawned over.   Down here where I am from, your hair would definitely be something to admire.


----------



## Evallusion

hairsothick said:


> Mini twists



Your screename says it all.   What products do you use for your hair?


----------



## Platinum

My wireless card stopped working the other day so I had to order another one from Sprint. I didn't take pics for the 4th but I got lots of compliments. I went to the beach to watch fireworks and I wore my fro out . I also wore leggings, a tunic, big hoop earrings, and a little makeup (I normally wear just lipgloss). One guy told me I "look hot", another told me that I "look sexy", and I received a lot of "I like your hair" comments. I was  and  the whole time. I may try to duplicate the look and try taking pics soon.

Congratulations on your BC, Shay72. You look great! Congratulations to Mummysgirl and Trini. Great pics!

I have to admit that I'm addicted to henna and Worlds of Curls Activator and Moisturizers. They are definetely staples. I also like Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment. This is an awesome DC! It makes my hair so soft (even after a Henna treatment). I love it! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Evallusion

Platinum said:


> My wireless card stopped working the other day so I had to order another one from Sprint. *I didn't take pics for the 4th but I got lots of compliments. I went to the beach to watch fireworks and I wore my fro out . I also wore leggings, a tunic, big hoop earrings, and a little makeup (I normally wear just lipgloss). One guy told me I "look hot", another told me that I "look sexy", and I received a lot of "I like your hair" comments. I was  and  the whole time.* I may try to duplicate the look and try taking pics soon.
> 
> Congratulations on your BC, Shay72. You look great! Congratulations to Mummysgirl and Trini. Great pics!
> 
> I have to admit that I'm addicted to henna and Worlds of Curls Activator and Moisturizers. They are definetely staples. I also like Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment. This is an awesome DC! It makes my hair so soft (even after a Henna treatment). I love it! Keep up the good work everyone!



You go Girl!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

Evallusion said:


> You go Girl!!!!!


 
Thank you Evallusion! I'm still amazed at the amazing growth you've had. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Avaya

I think my hair is long enough to braid now (4 inches stretched).  This letting my hair "be" is not working out.  I had to cut TWO knotted ends last night both of which contained a significant amount of hair.

The little coils are cute and everything but shoot, I'm trying to have LONG natural hair not short coily coils indefinitely!!!

I'm going to attempt to braid my hair myself with extensions  (I've never even braided my hair period let alone with extensions )


----------



## Evallusion

Platinum said:


> Thank you Evallusion! I'm still amazed at the amazing growth you've had. Keep up the good work!



Thanks!



Avaya said:


> I think my hair is long enough to braid now (4 inches stretched).  This letting my hair "be" is not working out.  I had to cut TWO knotted ends last night both of which contained a significant amount of hair.
> 
> The little coils are cute and everything but shoot, I'm trying to have LONG natural hair not short coily coils indefinitely!!!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to braid my hair myself with extensions  (I've never even braided my hair period let alone with extensions )



Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## lovely_locks

my plan was to wig it till i grew out my twa, but after a few days i really started to like it! and i also love that it only takes 1 hour to dry, and i use less product wich is saving me money.


----------



## andromeda

Hmmmm...so I realized that I can do wash-n-go's without getting single strand knots.  I've also realized that it's not necessary to detangle every time I co-wash.  

When washing my fro puff, I just remove my elastic, soak my hair with water, cowash, put my elastic back on and wipe off the dripping water with a paper towel or t-shirt.  My coils are undisturbed and clump better; by getting more strands to form a coil and less stray strands, they're less likely to form knots.  On the other hand, when I separate all the strands by combing through the hair, they still end up trying to coil, but since it's more difficult for them to clump into a coherent form, they end up forming knots.  The same is true even when I do stretched styles - depending on the circumstances, the end of the strand will start to coil up and form knots or get little balls on the ends.  

I purchased the Shea Moisture smoothie and milk from target.  The ingredients are really good.  I hennaed yesterday, dc'd overnight with hairveda sitrinillah (finally finished the jar i bought x-mas, i think i have another one in my stash), rinsed and added the milk and the smoothie.  My hair feels very soft.  




hairsothick said:


> Mini twists



  Beautiful!  How long did it take you to do them?


----------



## LoveCraze

andromeda said:


> Hmmmm...so I realized that I can do wash-n-go's without getting single strand knots. I've also realized that it's not necessary to detangle every time I co-wash.
> 
> When washing my fro puff, I just remove my elastic, soak my hair with water, cowash, put my elastic back on and wipe off the dripping water with a paper towel or t-shirt. My coils are undisturbed and clump better; by getting more strands to form a coil and less stray strands, they're less likely to form knots. On the other hand, when I separate all the strands by combing through the hair, they still end up trying to coil, but since it's more difficult for them to clump into a coherent form, they end up forming knots. The same is true even when I do stretched styles - depending on the circumstances, the end of the strand will start to coil up and form knots or get little balls on the ends.
> 
> I purchased the Shea Moisture smoothie and milk from target. The ingredients are really good. I hennaed yesterday, dc'd overnight with hairveda sitrinillah (finally finished the jar i bought x-mas, i think i have another one in my stash), rinsed and added the milk and the smoothie. My hair feels very soft.


 

Hmm, I kinda like the sound of that "no combing". I think that if I maybe restrict myself to combing once a week as opposed to 2 times (I normally wash 2x a week), then I could maintain my coils/*clumpage *<~is that a word?...  But I believe you're on to something here. I was already only detangling just twice a week but I would do it when I cowashed and shampoo washed. There's something in me that just says I need to run a comb through it. So my question is that when you do finally detangle, does your hair seem more intense or tangly than when you did it every wash day (however often that was)? Right now my detangling is not a real problem since I do it after my DC. How often is everyone else detangling their hair?


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi ladies,

I tried shingling with the kinky curly line this weekend. It didn't turn out how I wanted it too, but I just think the technique is not for me, my did curls looked nice. I did a review of all 3 products on my blog and posted pics in fotki as well. I also did a wng fro for the 4th using knot today and the kccc, my only complaint is it doesn't provide me with the moisture I need. Here are some pics I posted earlier in another thread. 















Still haven't been able to make a puff so that's my goal for this month


----------



## hairsothick

Just wanted to let the ladies who asked questions about my twists know that I'm not igging you.  I'll answer all questions on Thursday (it's my day off).


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

hairsothick said:


> Mini twists



jesus christ, your hair is a sin

That is simply amazing


----------



## hopeful

hairsothick said:


> Just wanted to let the ladies who asked questions about my twists know that I'm not igging you.  I'll answer all questions on Thursday (it's my day off).



We will be waiting...Your hair is gorgeous and those twists left me speechless, just beautiful!


----------



## Platinum

Stepiphanie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tried shingling with the kinky curly line this weekend. It didn't turn out how I wanted it too, but I just think the technique is not for me, my did curls looked nice. I did a review of all 3 products on my blog and posted pics in fotki as well. I also did a wng fro for the 4th using knot today and the kccc, my only complaint is it doesn't provide me with the moisture I need. Here are some pics I posted earlier in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't been able to make a puff so that's my goal for this month


 
Great pics! Your hair is pretty!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

those mini twists are the bomb!!!

i got another hair compliment yesterday at work. a guy came in and started flirting  and giving me all these compliments (not mad at that). then he said he loved my hair and said it was really pretty or a tight weave. LOL. i've never seen a twa weave. ♥


----------



## andromeda

StephElise said:


> Hmm, I kinda like the sound of that "no combing". I think that if I maybe restrict myself to combing once a week as opposed to 2 times (I normally wash 2x a week), then I could maintain my coils/*clumpage *<~is that a word?...  But I believe you're on to something here. I was already only detangling just twice a week but I would do it when I cowashed and shampoo washed. There's something in me that just says I need to run a comb through it. *So my question is that when you do finally detangle, does your hair seem more intense or tangly than when you did it every wash day (however often that was)?* Right now my detangling is not a real problem since I do it after my DC. How often is everyone else detangling their hair?


Nope, not at all.  And it's funny bc when my mom saw my puff last week with all the defined coils she was absolutely perplexed and was like "how are you going to comb through them when it's time to detangle?".   Anyways, I find there's less tangling because of the coherent "clumpage " (I like that term! )factor.  Before, I would have tufts of hair, coils and stray strands that were trying to form coils with other clumps and tufts, which leads to tangling.  I think the moisture of cowashing has also helped to cut down on tangling.


Stepiphanie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tried shingling with the kinky curly line this weekend. It didn't turn out how I wanted it too, but I just think the technique is not for me, my did curls looked nice. I did a review of all 3 products on my blog and posted pics in fotki as well. I also did a wng fro for the 4th using knot today and the kccc, my only complaint is it doesn't provide me with the moisture I need. Here are some pics I posted earlier in another thread.
> 
> 
> Still haven't been able to make a puff so that's my goal for this month



Beautiful hair and makeup!


----------



## lust for life

When you BCd *06242010 at approx 1 AM lol*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *15/16 last relaxer was in Feb '09*
Your hair type *4a ish*
Your current regimen *n/a*
Your favorite styles *wash n go*
Your current length and goal length *I just pulled down my longest layer and it reaches my collar bone, so CBL with crazy layers 

Goal: BSL (for now)*


----------



## Grand Prix

I've been to busy to post lately but I'm glad eveybody's doing so well!

Trini, your hair is gorgeous! It looks just like the hair I've got at my nape, I can't keep my hands out of it.
And please share what you're doing for your skin, it's just flawless.

MG, those twists on stretched hair look great. 

I'm having a great time with my hair too. Just wash and goes every day and they keep looking better.
I cowash every day and don't need to detangle at all! It's so amazing to me, during my transition there was a time that I fully detangled every day.

I do get ssk's from playing in my hair. But I just can't help myself.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

It's been two months today since I chopped it off!!  Man how time flies.  I have not even thought about putting a relaxer on my hair since and I wish I would have chopped it years ago.  It's really great


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello ladies. So for those who do not fotki stalk, I decided to share my version of my curly fro which really isn't different from how I normally wear my hair except I usually pull it back with some kind of headband.












But today I'm currrently rocking twists straight from this curly fro without adding any additional moisture thanks to the curl activator and ecostyler gel.


----------



## -PYT

Too cute, Steph!  Since my hair has grown some I have been doing flat twists all the way to the back and then rocking twistous.  I feel kinda self-conscious in these flat twists but I love that I can sleep on them without a care!

Anybody else feel like they can't go back to just letting their twa shrink up?


----------



## natura87

I am not sure if I would be considered newly natural since I BC'd in March of 09 but I am just now trying out styles and stuff becuase I am at a length I am comfortable with. I am between SL and APL when straight (I think). My last relaxer was in May or June of 08 and I decided to transition in late fall of 08.

I am somewhere between 3c and 4b but I am not really picky about my type. Just about everything under the sun (besides Miss Jessies) works for me. I have half of my head in box braids and I intend to finish the rest when it cools down.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Grand Prix said:


> I've been to busy to post lately but I'm glad eveybody's doing so well!
> 
> *Trini, your hair is gorgeous! It looks just like the hair I've got at my nape, I can't keep my hands out of it.
> And please share what you're doing for your skin, it's just flawless.*
> :



Thank you . I have to admit I was having a lot of problems with my skin late last year and early this year. I was using benzoyl peroxide and it just wasn't working for me ( I have oily acne prone skin). A few months ago I switched to salicylic acid (neutrogena wave) at night and African black soap in the morning. I do still have some hyperpigmentation which is covered really well with my foundation, and is going away with vitamin E every night. HTH!


Everyone's hair is looking AMAZING!

Foxglove, you're right our hair is VERY similar. I think her's is more tamed though (maybe I need to up my DC :scratchch).

Hairsothick, your twists are gorgeous!

Stepiphanie and Stephelise, beautiful Fros.

Mummysgirl, loving the twists!

VainJane, you're getting compliments because your hair is beautiful. Glad people are noticing.

Shay, your hair looks juicy. Love it!

Lustforlife, WELCOME!


Platinum, I wanna see the Fro!!!!


Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm tired. Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all! I still don't have internet at home but I found the library at work woot woot!
So I think a wash and go is going to be my staple for the next 3 years. I have to be in the hospital by 8 for this rotation but for the majority I will have to have seen all my patients by 7:30 so I'll probably have to be in the hospital by 5:something. I just don't have the extra half hour to untwist and style a twistout or anything complicated so me and the wash and go will be likethis.
One thing I've noticed so far is all the black female residents are natural. Granted there aren't that many of us but all the ones I've seen are all natural


----------



## hairsothick

*When you BCd*:  _March 19, 2010_
*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd*:  _13 months_
*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness*:
_4 a/b.  My hair only clumps in certain areas, but it's so mixed up that you can hardly see it without assistance from gel.  It's like the different textures made a patchwork pattern on my head lol.  Sometimes the curls pop, sometimes they don't._
_And as for the rest, the LOIS system pretty much describes me in their definition of 4-OS:  
_

_[*]OS hair coils into springs and s-curls when wet, with the occasional spiral curl.

[*]These springs can range in diameter from chalk to pen spring size. The smaller diameter the coils, the more shrinkage is expected.

[*]These springs and coils may disappear when hair is dry or combed/picked.

[*]Hair may lose it's sheen when combed and/or dried, needing a shine product to revitalize it.

[*]This hair type can be sheeny or shiny when glossing products are used. It doesn't straighten easily if the strands are coarse. When it grows long it sits more outward than downward.
_
_

4a hair type may hold a shake & go style and coil definition with the right products.

It holds wet twists and comb coils tightly and very well for long periods.  Stays moisturized with the right products

This hair type may not hold a Press well because it reacts quickly to moisture.
_


*Your current regimen*:  _I don't have a set regimen right now. I'm kind of just going with the flow.  I'm still testing out products.  So far my hair loves shea butter.  I've tried Tressemme Naturals condish, Suave Naturals Almond and Shea Butter condish, Pantene's Curls line, and am currently experimenting with Yes to Carrots and Yes to Cucumbers.  Once I figure out which ones I like best, those will be the ones I use.  As for shampoos, I use ACV, Dr. Bronner's, Suave Rosemary Mint or Suave Clarify shampoo.  I hope to get a set regimen soon, but I'm a product junkie so I don't know how that will go lol. _
*Your favorite styles*: _My favorite style right now are mini twists and twist outs, preferably of the three strand variety because it gives more of a spiral curl than a wave that you get from a two strand twist out.  I tried a wash and go once with ecostyler using the shingling method and it turned out nice, but I haven't had a chance to do it again.  I've done other wash and gos without gel and they were cute too._
*Your current length and goal length*:_ I'm currently a little past shoulder length in the back and touching my collar bone in the front._
*Your photo album, if any*:  http://public.fotki.com/loveatfirstcoil/

I'm working on creating my thread now and if you have any questions, you can ask them there.


----------



## hairsothick

Here's my thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=482488


----------



## Platinum

I still haven't been home to pick up my new wireless card for my laptop so I have to use use the Wi-Fi at truckstops. Congratulations to everyone and keep up the good work! I'm so happy to hear that everyone is having great success with being natural. I saw my family last night while passing through the area. My mother and youngest daughter complimented me on my puff last night. They are amazed at my growth and retention. (I wish I would have done this years ago). My daughter is considering transitioning but I'm not sure about my mom. I would love to see her with a 'fro again.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

question: for those of you that wash while in twists, how do you moisturize them afterwards? it would seem like they'd frizz or unravel. ♥


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> I still haven't been home to pick up my new wireless card for my laptop so I have to use use the Wi-Fi at truckstops. Congratulations to everyone and keep up the good work! I'm so happy to hear that everyone is having great success with being natural. *I saw my family last night while passing through the area. My mother and youngest daughter complimented me on my puff last night. They are amazed at my growth and retention. (I wish I would have done this years ago). My daughter is considering transitioning but I'm not sure about my mom. I would love to see her with a 'fro again.*


Excellent! 



Foxglove said:


> Hi all! I still don't have internet at home but I found the library at work woot woot!
> So I think a wash and go is going to be my staple for the next 3 years. I have to be in the hospital by 8 for this rotation but for the majority I will have to have seen all my patients by 7:30 so I'll probably have to be in the hospital by 5:something. I just don't have the extra half hour to untwist and style a twistout or anything complicated so me and the wash and go will be likethis.
> One thing I've noticed so far is all the black female residents are natural. Granted there aren't that many of us but all the ones I've seen are all natural


Wow, that's some schedule!  Definitely sound that low-mani styles, such as the wash-n-go, are the best way to go.  I'm not surprised that all the black female residents are natural.   All the best, Dr. Foxglove!



natura87 said:


> I am not sure if I would be considered newly natural since I BC'd in March of 09 but I am just now trying out styles and stuff becuase I am at a length I am comfortable with. I am between SL and APL when straight (I think). My last relaxer was in May or June of 08 and I decided to transition in late fall of 08.
> 
> I am somewhere between 3c and 4b but I am not really picky about my type. Just about everything under the sun (besides Miss Jessies) works for me. I have half of my head in box braids and I intend to finish the rest when it cools down.


  Did you try Miss Jessies before you got into LHCF or after?  I was tempted to try them or Carol's Daughter out at the beginning of my hhj but I've heard nothing but bad things about them on the boards.  And they're too darn expensive.


----------



## GoingBack

I may have asked this before, but have any of you noticed less/no shedding as a natural vs. relaxed?


----------



## hopeful

Okay so I'm in Paris. I'm running low on oil so I went to Sephora to pick some up.  Anyways, a nice young white woman offers to help me.  She shows me a few items then asks an older black lady who works there for ideas.  This chick starts trying to sell me some cream and I am like no I have my moisturizers, I just need oil to seal it in.  She starts shaking her head, no you don't need oil, it won't help with moisture.  So I am like yes it works well on my hair then this ___ says well then why does your hair look like this, as she lifts her hand to my hair and looks at me with disgust.  I say it is blown out and I'm about to explain further but it hits me that it doesn't matter.  I say to her I don't care if you don't like my hair, I love it.

She was wearing a jacked up wig.  My hair was freshly washed and deep conditioned and blown out in a big, fluffy fro, tied back a little with a scarf.  I looked cute.  I am planning on twisting it up tonight or tomorrow.  Anyway, the white lady sees the tension and gets me away from the crazy lady and helps me find the oil I want.  She was very sweet.  I wanted to smack the black lady.  I wanted so badly to go back to her and set her straight but I wasn't feeling well and shoot I am a little more cautious since I'm not at home lol.  I just needed to share this with someone.  This is my first direct insult.  I had to go all the way to Paris to get a hair insult.


----------



## Avaya

I love my hair so much!!!!  It is so beautiful!!!!!  I wish black folks off line would just WAKE UP, _School Daze_ style!!!!  4a/b hair isn't "bad" hair, it isn't "ugly", it is gorgeous and so much fun!!!!  

I hate that I even had to come online to learn how to take care of the hair growing out of my own head!!!!  Such knowledge should be passed on from mother to daughter not the current inferiority complex black folks want to pass on from generation to generation.

I can't wait until I regain my length!  GROW HAIR GROW!!!!


----------



## Foxglove

hopeful said:


> Okay so I'm in Paris. I'm running low on oil so I went to Sephora to pick some up. Anyways, a nice young white woman offers to help me. She shows me a few items then asks an older black lady who works there for ideas. This chick starts trying to sell me some cream and I am like no I have my moisturizers, I just need oil to seal it in. She starts shaking her head, no you don't need oil, it won't help with moisture. So I am like yes it works well on my hair then this ___ says well then why does your hair look like this, as she lifts her hand to my hair and looks at me with disgust. I say it is blown out and I'm about to explain further but it hits me that it doesn't matter. I say to her I don't care if you don't like my hair, I love it.
> 
> She was wearing a jacked up wig. My hair was freshly washed and deep conditioned and blown out in a big, fluffy fro, tied back a little with a scarf. I looked cute. I am planning on twisting it up tonight or tomorrow. Anyway, the white lady sees the tension and gets me away from the crazy lady and helps me find the oil I want. She was very sweet. I wanted to smack the black lady. I wanted so badly to go back to her and set her straight but I wasn't feeling well and shoot I am a little more cautious since I'm not at home lol. I just needed to share this with someone. This is my first direct insult. I had to go all the way to Paris to get a hair insult.


 
There's no telling what she had under that wig too . Ignore her I'm sure your hair looked wonderful. It's such a shame more of our own people don't see the beauty in our hair


----------



## Stepiphanie

hopeful said:


> Okay so I'm in Paris. I'm running low on oil so I went to Sephora to pick some up.  Anyways, a nice young white woman offers to help me.  She shows me a few items then asks an older black lady who works there for ideas.  This chick starts trying to sell me some cream and I am like no I have my moisturizers, I just need oil to seal it in.  She starts shaking her head, no you don't need oil, it won't help with moisture.  So I am like yes it works well on my hair then this ___ says well then why does your hair look like this, as she lifts her hand to my hair and looks at me with disgust.  I say it is blown out and I'm about to explain further but it hits me that it doesn't matter.  I say to her I don't care if you don't like my hair, I love it.
> 
> She was wearing a jacked up wig.  My hair was freshly washed and deep conditioned and blown out in a big, fluffy fro, tied back a little with a scarf.  I looked cute.  I am planning on twisting it up tonight or tomorrow.  Anyway, the white lady sees the tension and gets me away from the crazy lady and helps me find the oil I want.  She was very sweet.  I wanted to smack the black lady.  I wanted so badly to go back to her and set her straight but I wasn't feeling well and shoot I am a little more cautious since I'm not at home lol.  I just needed to share this with someone.  This is my first direct insult.  I had to go all the way to Paris to get a hair insult.




Leave it to the black person to have something negative to say about your hair. She was just jealous that you actually had hair on your head, while she hid her bald patches under her wig. Glad you found your oil. Enjoy Paris!!


----------



## cch24

Kinky Curly is coming to Target this summer! Knot Today is my staple leave-in, and although I live close to a Whole Foods when I'm at school, being able to go to Target wherever I am located will be nice. I'm also going to try the Curling Custard for my wash and go's next month!


----------



## hopeful

Foxglove said:


> There's no telling what she had under that wig too . Ignore her I'm sure your hair looked wonderful. It's such a shame more of our own people don't see the beauty in our hair





Stepiphanie said:


> Leave it to the black person to have something negative to say about your hair. She was just jealous that you actually had hair on your head, while she hid her bald patches under her wig. Glad you found your oil. Enjoy Paris!!



Thanks ladies.  She was so rude and I am usually fairly quick with come backs but i just wasn't expecting that and I was feeling light-headed and my stomach was upset--I didn't have the energy to handle her.  Anyway, I may go back and complain to the manager, idk if it's worth it or not.


----------



## andromeda

Hmmmm, so I'm having an allergic reaction and I *think* the shea moisture smoothie might have caused it.  I did my hair yesterday and noticed some itching under my ear and later noticed some swelling under my right eye.  I washed my hands with anti-bacterial soap (which I always do anyways upon entering my house, so I don't think outside contaminants are the cause) and washed my face with cetaphil.  Went to bed and woke up looking like a burnt sugar version of Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.






I got some hydrocortisone cream from Target so hopefully that will help.  Iirc, the last time I had this type of facial swelling was when I discovered my allergy to codeine in middle school.  Not a good look.

But I did do a decent job with my flat twists a la westNDNbeauty, so at least there's one somewhat bright spot.



hopeful said:


> Okay so I'm in Paris. I'm running low on oil so I went to Sephora to pick some up.  Anyways, a nice young white woman offers to help me.  She shows me a few items then asks an older black lady who works there for ideas.  This chick starts trying to sell me some cream and I am like no I have my moisturizers, I just need oil to seal it in.  She starts shaking her head, no you don't need oil, it won't help with moisture.  So I am like yes it works well on my hair then this ___ says well then why does your hair look like this, as she lifts her hand to my hair and looks at me with disgust.  I say it is blown out and I'm about to explain further but it hits me that it doesn't matter.  I say to her I don't care if you don't like my hair, I love it.
> 
> She was wearing a jacked up wig.  My hair was freshly washed and deep conditioned and blown out in a big, fluffy fro, tied back a little with a scarf.  I looked cute.  I am planning on twisting it up tonight or tomorrow.  Anyway, the white lady sees the tension and gets me away from the crazy lady and helps me find the oil I want.  She was very sweet.  I wanted to smack the black lady.  I wanted so badly to go back to her and set her straight but I wasn't feeling well and shoot I am a little more cautious since I'm not at home lol.  I just needed to share this with someone.  This is my first direct insult.  I had to go all the way to Paris to get a hair insult.


Ignorant wench.  I think you would like this video - Don't Explain Yourself.

I think you should go back and talk to the manager, if you feel up to it.  Enjoy your stay in Paris.



Avaya said:


> I love my hair so much!!!!  It is so beautiful!!!!!  I wish black folks off line would just WAKE UP, _School Daze_ style!!!!  4a/b hair isn't "bad" hair, it isn't "ugly", it is gorgeous and so much fun!!!!
> 
> I hate that I even had to come online to learn how to take care of the hair growing out of my own head!!!!  Such knowledge should be passed on from mother to daughter not the current inferiority complex black folks want to pass on from generation to generation.
> 
> I can't wait until I regain my length!  GROW HAIR GROW!!!!




I swear, being on this board has made me thankful for the family an community that I was born into.  I am so grateful that I grew up in a family where "nappy" wasn't a bad thing, that needed to be compensated for, trained into submission, or, worse, eliminated.  I am so grateful that thickness was regarded as the holy grail - not straightness, not curl or wave definition.  My grandma has 1-2a hair and my uncle has 2b and there was never any implicit or explicit fawning among family and friends.  Actually, the first time I encountered such nonsense was at my grandma's funeral when a former neighbor went on about my grandma's "indian from india" yawn hair.  

My hair had nary a curl nor wave growing up and that was a-okay with me and mines.  My mom might not have known about protein/moisture balance but she always treated our hair with care and love and I got to wear puffs, braids, twists and the occasional serendipitous twistout.  She also took advantage of the versatility of styling for herself - dreads for a couple of years, braids every now and then, blowdried natchal hair, twa, sassy short relaxed cut, etc, etc.  Of course, when I was left to do my own hair, I was lazy and opted for buns.

Likewise, in school, very few of the girls got perms before the age of 12 and many remained natural even beyond that age.  Everyone wore large braids and twists with bubbles and ribbons as children and transitioned to smaller twists, braids and buns later on.  No one, iirc, was degraded or exalted for their texture.  

I'm glad I missed out on all that tomfoolery.


----------



## hopeful

Thanks for your support Andromeda.  I loved the YouTube video, very appropriate.  I hadn't seen Roshini in years so that was great too.  I hope your allergic reaction gets better.  Did you take any Benadryl?  That always helps me a lot.


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> Kinky Curly is coming to Target this summer! Knot Today is my staple leave-in, and although I live close to a Whole Foods when I'm at school, being able to go to Target wherever I am located will be nice. I'm also going to try the Curling Custard for my wash and go's next month!



They don't have any of those in my Target. No Shea moisture, Miss Jessies, and I'm sure there will be no KK. I'm a little peeved


----------



## Avaya

TRESeme cone free conditioner is a keeper!  I pre-poo'ed with it over night.  While detangling this morning, I had two potential knots and I was able to just slide the hairs out.  No cutting!  This would not have been the case with Suave's conditioner.  

Now what am I supposed to do with these 4 bottles of Suave Coconut conditioner that I've "stocked up" on???  I hate throwing away whole bottles of stuff.  I have 3 unused bottles of Dove's leave in spray too that I don't want and don't know what to do with it.

I'm also "doing my hair" for the first time since going natural.  I am sitting with about 14 banded sections of hair.  Hope it comes out decently straightened.  Then, on to cornrowing...


----------



## -PYT

GoingBack said:


> I may have asked this before, but have any of you noticed less/no shedding as a natural vs. relaxed?



I used to shed like a cat especially when it was time for touch-ups...but I think as a natural, the hair gets caught up within the mass of thickness so it never gets the chance to fall on my clothing/floor/etc.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

whenever i'm feelin nervous about my hair, i always get some sort of reassurance from someone. i went out last night to a club, and i was nervous as heck about the responses i would get. i had wore my hair out, all the way out, with no headband or anything, and i just KNEW someone was gonna have something negative to say, since i hadn't pulled it back in the 'safe' puffball. anyway, a girl kept staring at me and so i looked at her, and she told me she liked my hair. definitely calmed me down and made me feel less nervous about being the 'different' one in the club. ♥


----------



## andromeda

hopeful said:


> Thanks for your support Andromeda.  I loved the YouTube video, very appropriate.  I hadn't seen Roshini in years so that was great too.  I hope your allergic reaction gets better.  Did you take any Benadryl?  That always helps me a lot.



Thanks for the tip! Yeah, I wound up going back out during pharmacy hours to ask about benadryl (I wasn't if the particular types they had in stock when I visited earlier were appropriate because they only mentioned upper-respiratory allergies ).  The swelling has gone down substansially.  Don't look like a full-fledged ms. stay puft anymore!   Hopefully I'll look normal by tonight.

Now I have to pinpoint the allergen...

In better news, I picked up some v05 condishes from the supermarket yesterday on sale.  I stocked up on my favorite scented one (tea therapy clarifying condish vanilla mint), a new one (herbal escapes cleansing codish kiwi lime squeeze with lemongrass extract) and some tried and true moisture milks.


----------



## -PYT

Hey lovely ladies!  I tried out this style on youtube and loved it.  I figure I'll wear it for two weeks (one week twisted/one week twistout) and spritzing to keep moisturized.

Video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JKEI99tXP8&feature=related
Twist-out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0TJ89gYZdE&feature=related

Pics:  

















  Why does photobucket only resize what it wants to


----------



## hopeful

^^^Cute!
..........


----------



## MummysGirl

hairsothick has inspired me to try my 1st set of mini twists.... ofcourse I'll be back with pictures tonight, I'm MG 

Speaking of pictures lol, here's my best twistout as a natural so far:




Pretty hair *-PYT*!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

PYT, your hair is very cute.

i wore my hair in a frohawk last night/this morning for the club. its kinda cute but i wasn't really feeling it. i'm not really into edgy things. not my style. anyone some white guy said he liked my hair, then out of NOWHERE, he touched it. OMG! i was so embarrassed yal.  ♥


----------



## Shay72

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> PYT, your hair is very cute.
> 
> i wore my hair in a frohawk last night/this morning for the club. its kinda cute but i wasn't really feeling it. i'm not really into edgy things. not my style. anyone some white guy said he liked my hair, then out of NOWHERE, he touched it. OMG! i was so embarrassed yal.  ♥


 
You know they are curious. My supervisor, she's white and a curly girl herself (she does a wash & go everyday), said you know I gotta touch it the first day she saw my hair. She pulled a coil and was like "OMG I wasn't expecting it to be that long"


----------



## LoveCraze

Nice twist PYT, I may have to try that style next. Love your twistout MG. 

Now this still amazes me..........Me and DH went to our friend's/neighbor's house yesterday for a cookout get together and I had my hair in a (what else) curly fro style except I had a split in the middle with a few curlies coming down the front kinda like bangs. Anyway, I received soooooo  many compliments and this is from all caucasians. Coincidentally my neighbor/friend is also white but she LOVESSSS my hair in it's natural state and she reiterated this again! I even had one aquaintance say that she wished her hair was like mine because she hates her thin limp hair. :blush3:
What a confidence booster if I ever felt like I needed one. I'm just disappointed that more of US don't find natural hair as beautiful as those of other races. It's really kinda sad and my mom is one of those people as well.  But I think she may slowly be coming around.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

GoingBack said:


> I may have asked this before, but have any of you noticed less/no shedding as a natural vs. relaxed?



I've noticed a lil less sheddiing, but what got me was NO BREAKAGE! Like zip! I'm like.


----------



## hopeful

Bonjour ladies.  I have a quick update from Paris.  So I was close by the Sephora where I had the incident with the rude lady.  I spoke to the manager.  She apologized and gave me a bag filled with lots of goodies.  She said this was not the first time they had gotten this type of comment about this lady.  One manager was very kind, the other (higher up) tried to explain that perhaps the lady was tired or having a bad day, but as I would not let it go finally said that yes perhaps she was impolite, and apologized for the bad experience.  I am satisfied.  The lady I had the encounter with was not there, which was fine, I said my peace, got my apologies, and a gift--so I'm good.


----------



## Shay72

hopeful said:


> Bonjour ladies. I have a quick update from Paris. So I was close by the Sephora where I had the incident with the rude lady. I spoke to the manager. She apologized and gave me a bag filled with lots of goodies. She said this was not the first time they had gotten this type of comment about this lady. One manager was very kind, the other (higher up) tried to explain that perhaps the lady was tired or having a bad day, but as I would not let it go finally said that yes perhaps she was impolite, and apologized for the bad experience. I am satisfied. The lady I had the encounter with was not there, which was fine, I said my peace, got my apologies, and a gift--so I'm good.


 
I hate when managers/supervisors try to make excuses for inappropriate behavior ! I do not make excuses for my employees. If they are wrong I admit it and take it up with them later. I'm not in retail but in community recreation where we have a lot of customers and they pay for our programs and services.


----------



## Foxglove

I was able to get my hair into a teeeny ponytail so now it's time for my phony pony. This will be my main protective style until at least 2 years post relaxer, possibly longer. I plan on putting it in sunday morning before church and leaving my hair alone until saturday when I will wash and DC

*poof


----------



## -PYT

Love your waves, Fox!  You look like a doctor...Random I know, but I guess I can see it


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Love your waves, Fox!  You look like a doctor...Random I know, but I guess I can see it



 Thanks!


----------



## Evallusion

Guess what everybody?????

As of today, I am exactly 5 months post chop!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful

Congratulations Evallusion!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i twisted my hair tonight and i FINALLY got it right! what had my twists in the back of my head looking so raggedy before, was my arm and hand placement. ♥


----------



## Rocky91

man, there's some lovely hair in this thread.


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:


> Hey lovely ladies!  I tried out this style on youtube and loved it.  I figure I'll wear it for two weeks (one week twisted/one week twistout) and spritzing to keep moisturized.
> 
> Video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JKEI99tXP8&feature=related
> Twist-out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0TJ89gYZdE&feature=related
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does photobucket only resize what it wants to



I'm totally jacking this style!  Beautiful!



MummysGirl said:


> hairsothick has inspired me to try my 1st set of mini twists.... ofcourse I'll be back with pictures tonight, I'm MG
> 
> Speaking of pictures lol, here's my best twistout as a natural so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hair *-PYT*!



I'll be waiting for pics of those twists missy!  *looks at clock and taps foot*


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

hairsothick, i jacked her too! thats they same exact style i did tonight. sorry PYT  i had to get inspiration from somewhere and i'm so uncreative that i just copied you. 

i feel so pretty with this hair style, now that my twists aren't janky in the back. i wish i had a mouse so i could update my fotki. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful Ekaette 


Foxglove said:


> I was able to get my hair into a teeeny ponytail so now it's time for my phony pony. This will be my main protective style until at least 2 years post relaxer, possibly longer. I plan on putting it in sunday morning before church and leaving my hair alone until saturday when I will wash and DC
> ETA right now I'm around 19 months 1 week post relaxer


----------



## MummysGirl

It took me FOREVER to finish, I went to bed after midnight not before taking pictures ofcourse  
I'll post them when I get home... within an hour (I'm in the UK so work's over)

They looked long yesterday... today, once I wet them - they now look half the length 

*hairsothick&long*, you have at least 2ce the amount of hair I have on my head... seriously!



hairsothick said:


> I'll be waiting for pics of those twists missy!  *looks at clock and taps foot*


----------



## lovely_locks

Evallusion said:


> Guess what everybody?????
> 
> As of today, I am exactly 5 months post chop!!!!!!!


 i know i have said this before but your hair grows so fast! i hope my length is like yours when i hit 5 months. when are you going to do a length check.


----------



## cch24

21 months post today!


----------



## -PYT

Hey, we all jacked that youtuber   But it's such a fun and simple style.  A girl walked past me and was like "whew!  your hair is beautiful" :blush3:


----------



## MummysGirl

These took me FOUR hours and they're still not as small as I expected. 














MummysGirl said:


> It took me FOREVER to finish, I went to bed after midnight not before taking pictures ofcourse
> I'll post them when I get home... within an hour (I'm in the UK so work's over)
> 
> They looked long yesterday... today, once I wet them - they now look half the length
> 
> *hairsothick&long*, you have at least 2ce the amount of hair I have on my head... seriously!


----------



## Grand Prix

I already posted these pics in the BC to waistlength thread, but in case not everybody's checking there, I wanted to share this (lengthier version ) with you too!

First, a big  to Cch for suggesting silicone free products!! They've made the biggest difference in how my hair feels and acts, and I don't have to keep using shampoo to get the buildup out of my hair.

Maybe you remember how happy I was about my frizzy wash and go.. 






But luckily I wasn't walking around like that for long. 
I shampooed my hair with ORS creamy aloe and from then on only used silicone free products. I noticed the difference instantly, but it kept getting better until a month later it would look like this:






Both are completely dry wash and goes with Yes to Cucumbers which I left in, sealed with a bit of afroveda oil.
Looking at the pics now, they're not _that_ baffling, but considering I was using the same products and method to style, I see a pretty good difference.


----------



## Evallusion

hopeful said:


> Congratulations Evallusion!





lovely_locks said:


> i know i have said this before but your hair grows so fast! i hope my length is like yours when i hit 5 months. when are you going to do a length check.



Thanks everyone!  My hair is all different lengths but its about 3 inches give or take.  I think it looks a lot "bigger" than what it is because of the thickness.  I'm normally a slow grower but for some reason its growing a little better this time a round.


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix I'm so excited that not using cones has been working for you!! You give me hope that when I try a wash and go (NEXT MONTH!!!) that they'll work for me too. I'm going to have to try that Yes to Cucumbers...

Your hair is absolutely stunning!


----------



## hairsothick

Great job MummysGirl!


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24 said:


> Grand Prix I'm so excited that not using cones has been working for you!! You give me hope that when I try a wash and go (NEXT MONTH!!!) that they'll work for me too. I'm going to have to try that Yes to Cucumbers...
> 
> Your hair is absolutely stunning!


 
Thank you sooo much!!

I look forward to your WnG! 

And yes, I love Yes to Cucumbers. I'm quite the PJ but that stuff is great, one of my few staples. 
It makes my curls fall into larger clumps in stead of smaller ones as with other conditioners, and it has lots of slip even though it doesn't have a single cone.


----------



## Nali1987

Grand Prix said:


> Both are completely dry wash and goes with Yes to Cucumbers which I left in, sealed with a bit of afroveda oil.
> Looking at the pics now, they're not _that_ baffling, but considering I was using the same products and method to style, I see a pretty good difference.


 
Lovely. What are the sillicone products you're using? You can see the difference.


----------



## MummysGirl

Shrinkage o shrinkage! My twists look about 3 inches long after my cowash this morning  Maybe in a year, they'll look 6 inches long...?

GP, your hair's beautiful


----------



## Loves Harmony

Anyone have success with making a wng last for atleast 2 days? SN: I can wait for this BRBC tp arrive. This heat in Mississippi is drying my hair out.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe

Grand Prix said:


> I already posted these pics in the BC to waistlength thread, but in case not everybody's checking there, I wanted to share this (lengthier version ) with you too!
> 
> First, a big  to Cch for suggesting silicone free products!! They've made the biggest difference in how my hair feels and acts, and I don't have to keep using shampoo to get the buildup out of my hair.
> 
> Maybe you remember how happy I was about my frizzy wash and go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But luckily I wasn't walking around like that for long.
> I shampooed my hair with ORS creamy aloe and from then on only used silicone free products. I noticed the difference instantly, but it kept getting better until a month later it would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are completely dry wash and goes with Yes to Cucumbers which I left in, sealed with a bit of afroveda oil.
> Looking at the pics now, they're not _that_ baffling, but considering I was using the same products and method to style, I see a pretty good difference.


Beautiful results - CG works!


----------



## Platinum

I tried Aubreys Organics Honeysuckle Rose condish and I love it! My hair is so soft and I love the scent. It reminds me of going back to Grandma's house in South GA in the summer and enjoying the honeysuckles (scent and taste). Will purchase again.


----------



## Grand Prix

Thank you ladies!! 



Nali1987 said:


> Lovely. What are the sillicone products you're using? You can see the difference.


 
Actually, it's the silicone free products that are helping.

My favorite is Yes to Cucumbers (no cones and great ingredients ), you can get it at De Tuinen and Sephora (usually in V&D).
I also order from iherb, my favorites from there are the Aubrey Organics conditioners.


----------



## Anew

Okay ladies I'm crazy about my ends so what I had did wasssssss, lol...

I washed myhair and blow dried it, OMG, its so freaking thick man. I almost cried. I'm not doing this again for a long time. But anyway, curious, I took out my flat iron and straightened some hair. I was shocked but I was able to get it bone straight with only one pass on like 290 degrees temp. I don't know if that's good or bad, but it was like a silky press. So I did this b/c I wanted to see how uneven my hair is. I do plan on wearing it straight once in a while when it gets long so I guess I'd just like to cut it now and get it on out the way.

I have nothing else to add to this thread at the moment, lol... I think I'll post pics of my hair after I straighten it


----------



## Evallusion

^^You know we wanna see pictures!


----------



## Zaz

Loves Harmony said:


> Anyone have success with making a wng last for atleast 2 days? SN: I can wait for this BRBC tp arrive. This heat in Mississippi is drying my hair out.



My WnG lasted 5 days with KCKT and KCCC. When I used Long aid curl activator, ecostyler, Miss Jessie's by day two or three it looked a mess but Kinky Curly products worked really well for me


----------



## Loves Harmony

Thanks alot Zaz! I decided to put my hair up in some twist.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i keep shakin my head extra hard cuz i love the feel of these twists lol. ♥


----------



## LoveCraze

Wow is everybody rocking some twists right now?  I know I have mine in some but I plan to take them down this weekend. I love how low manni they are. Who else is rocking twists right now??

Twist roll call:

Stephelise
Mummysgirl
VainJane
Loves Harmony


----------



## hopeful

I just re-twisted my hair.  I deep conditioned and twisted less than a week ago but for some reason my twists were looking raggedy.  I think I forgot to where a scarf to bed a couple of nights.  Anyways, one by one I re-did them, spritzing with water, then s-curl, layering in Miracle Oil Moisturizer, followed by oil.  My hair looks so refreshed and pretty.  And I am thrilled too because it's just one month since my bc and I can really see growth, I am so excited.  I hoped to be shoulder length by December and I am very confident I will reach my goal!


----------



## Prettyeyes

I do not have much to add except I am getting a little bored with TWA phase, I love all my accessories and just W-n-G's but I am ready to be able to wear a mini ponytail/puff.


----------



## andromeda

StephElise said:


> Wow is everybody rocking some twists right now?  I know I have mine in some but I plan to take them down this weekend. I love how low manni they are. Who else is rocking twists right now??
> 
> Twist roll call:
> 
> Stephelise
> Mummysgirl
> VainJane
> Loves Harmony


I am too!  Flat twists in the front with small-medium sized twists.  I've had these in since Friday.  I'm about to take out my curlformers.

I also love how low mani and how well they retain moisture.  I'll try to make to make them last through the weekend and then I'll do another style involving twists.

I've been doing an honest self-assessment of my hair habits.  Obviously, I am not going back up under a wig.  I enjoy feeling the air on my scalp and wearing my own hair too much.  I think I'm going to put myself on my own protective style challenge - try to maintain PSs for at least a week and only wear non-PSs a max of 5 days/month.


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> I tried Aubreys Organics Honeysuckle Rose condish and I love it! My hair is so soft and I love the scent. It reminds me of going back to Grandma's house in South GA in the summer and enjoying the honeysuckles (scent and taste). Will purchase again.



Welcome to the AOHR party!!!   This has been my staple DC since I began transitioning.  I love mixing it with coco oil, olive oil, castor oil, honey, or trader joe's nourish spa to get more bang for my buck.


----------



## hopeful

Prettyeyes said:


> I do not have much to add except I am getting a little bored with TWA phase, I love all my accessories and just W-n-G's but I am ready to be able to wear a mini ponytail/puff.



You will be out of the twa phase before you know it!  The first time I went natural I could not wait to where a puff, then when I could and I had hair that took me hours to twist, I sometimes longed for the ease of the twa lol.  Enjoy the twa phase, because it won't last long!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i have been using a mixture of tea tree oil (no one told me that crap stinks to high heaven!!!), and jbco in a color applicator bottle and applying it to my scalp, leaving it for about an hour then co washing.  the tree oil tingles and feels real nice.  

i also bought a new oil mix from curl mart.  i wanted this because i wanted something with coconut oil that didnt turn into solid form cuz thats too much for my hair.  makes it real soft.

Ingredients: Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, Fractionated Coconut Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, and Japanese Camellia Japonica Oil infused with Organic Hibiscus Flowers. 







http://www.curlmart.com/store/product.php?productid=1048&cat=0&page=1


----------



## LoveCraze

FlawedBeauty said:


> i have been using a mixture of tea tree oil (no one told me that crap stinks to high heaven!!!), and jbco in a color applicator bottle and applying it to my scalp, leaving it for about an hour then co washing. the tree oil tingles and feels real nice.
> 
> i also bought a new oil mix from curl mart. i wanted this because i wanted something with coconut oil that didnt turn into solid form cuz thats too much for my hair. makes it real soft.
> 
> http://www.curlmart.com/store/product.php?productid=1048&cat=0&page=1


 

If you want a coconut oil that is 'liquidy', you can also consider using Vatika Coconut Hair Oil. In fact, I think I'll go pick some up myself. I haven't had a chance to try this yet, but I've heard some good things about it.




*Dabur Vatika Coconut Hair Oil*

*Vatika provides natural nourishment to your hair. Giving it body and radiance, taking care of the critical balance of nutrients.*

*Vatika Hair Oil is a delicate mix of pure coconut oil with special hair care herbs including henna, amla and lemon. Blended together to strengthen each strand of hair from within, making you look really gorgeous. Vatika's unique natural formulation ensures deeper oil penetration to give your hair and scalp complete nourishment for problem free, healthy hair.*


----------



## cch24

I just finished cowashing and I had a random newly natural thought. I'm so glad that I had a good transitioning regimen that has continued to work for my hair now that I am natural. I know that some people would say that my regimen wouldn't work for them, but it works for me, and I love that. I've been natural for almost 4 months and I haven't bought any products except to buy my staples when I run out. I know that I will have to try out new products for my wash and go's, but to be quite honest I'll probably try it once or twice, and then go back to bunning. I'm more interested in buying new hair toys for my ever growing buns. Loving the protective style you use is very important, in my opinion.

I hope everyone else is doing well in their natural journey!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hey steph!

yea long ago i ordered dabur coconut oil from one of those indian sites where i was gettin my amla oil.  it solidified on me!!  perhaps it was a different kind i got or something.  i dont think if it was ever liquid to begin with, cuz it was winter and i remember it being solid from the UPS man leavin my package outside in the cold 



StephElise said:


> If you want a coconut oil that is 'liquidy', you can also consider using Vatika Coconut Hair Oil. In fact, I think I'll go pick some up myself. I haven't had a chance to try this yet, but I've heard some good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dabur Vatika Coconut Hair Oil*
> 
> *Vatika provides natural nourishment to your hair. Giving it body and radiance, taking care of the critical balance of nutrients.*
> 
> *Vatika Hair Oil is a delicate mix of pure coconut oil with special hair care herbs including henna, amla and lemon. Blended together to strengthen each strand of hair from within, making you look really gorgeous. Vatika's unique natural formulation ensures deeper oil penetration to give your hair and scalp complete nourishment for problem free, healthy hair.*


----------



## MummysGirl

Same here... I haven't purchased one new (different) product and my regimen hasn't changed and hopefully it'll stay the same. I'm really pleased about that.



cch24 said:


> I just finished cowashing and I had a random newly natural thought. I'm so glad that I had a good transitioning regimen that has continued to work for my hair now that I am natural. I know that some people would say that my regimen wouldn't work for them, but it works for me, and I love that. I've been natural for almost 4 months and I haven't bought any products except to buy my staples when I run out. I know that I will have to try out new products for my wash and go's, but to be quite honest I'll probably try it once or twice, and then go back to bunning. I'm more interested in buying new hair toys for my ever growing buns. Loving the protective style you use is very important, in my opinion.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well in their natural journey!!


----------



## nestlequik

Platinum said:


> I tried Aubreys Organics Honeysuckle Rose condish and I love it! My hair is so soft and I love the scent. It reminds me of going back to Grandma's house in South GA in the summer and enjoying the honeysuckles (scent and taste). Will purchase again.




Me too!  I was running low on Aubrey's White Camellia conditioner, so I after reading all this good stuff about the Honeysuckle I ended up buying one last Saturday.  I tried it on Sunday and wow, love love love it.  Left my hair softer than the White Camellia.  I just can't wait to finish it up so I can start on the Honeysuckle.


----------



## Zaz

@StephElise, I bought Vatika oil from my Indian grocer and it does solidify in cold weather if that's your only reason for getting it.

You ladies make me self aware with my lazy style-challengedness (yeah I made up a word). I don't even wear a puff these days. I just cowash every other day and leave it be as a fro. I don't think my twists look acceptable to wear out and I can't flat twist such short hair. I don't bother with twistouts because my hair ends up looking the same as it would if I just left it alone  The only thing I could do is a dry twistout but I didn't really care for the end result, maybe I'll try that again.


----------



## lovely_locks

my hair is driving me nuts! its just so awkward. its very thick and dense and i dont think i have a cute twa anymore......


----------



## Sianna

lovely_locks said:


> my hair is driving me nuts! its just so awkward. its very thick and dense and i dont think i have a cute twa anymore......



I feel your frustration! My hair is not the cute little TWA it used to be, yet I still can't do much with it! My twists are not suitable for public. Flat twists are okay, but I still don't have the length of hair I want to do the kind of styles that would look good. Wearing a puff or an afro everyday is an invitation for tangles and SSKs. And straightening it wouldn't do much good cause the humidity would destroy my efforts in a matter of minutes! UGH!! erplexed

I've decided to just wear finger coils for the next month or two. It's a low manipulation style, refreshes easily in the morning and can last for days at a time. 

Hopefully by the time I decide to stop wearing them, I'll be able to do something else with my hair.


----------



## nestlequik

lovely_locks said:


> my hair is driving me nuts! its just so awkward. its very thick and dense and i dont think i have a cute twa anymore......



I'm feeling kinda of the same.  I didn't transition long and now I'm 3 months natural and some areas of my hair seem to be growing faster than others.  I thought about getting a trim but I keep changing my mind.  

But I'm still enjoying the journey.  Just bought some Oyin pommade and I'm smelling like a bakeshop right now.  Oh, I've attached some pics.

I know I should enjoy my TWA but I really want to do more than just throw some KCCC and conditioner in my hair.


----------



## Grand Prix

Zaz said:


> My WnG lasted 5 days with KCKT and KCCC. When I used Long aid curl activator, ecostyler, Miss Jessie's by day two or three it looked a mess but Kinky Curly products worked really well for me


 
So you kept your WnG by just using a different product?
What else do you do? I sleep with a bonnet but in the morning my hair is just all dented and sticking up all over..



Zaz said:


> @StephElise, I bought Vatika oil from my Indian grocer and it does solidify in cold weather if that's your only reason for getting it.
> 
> You ladies make me self aware with my lazy style-challengedness (yeah I made up a word). I don't even wear a puff these days. I just cowash every other day and leave it be as a fro. I don't think my twists look acceptable to wear out and I can't flat twist such short hair. I don't bother with twistouts because my hair ends up looking the same as it would if I just left it alone  The only thing I could do is a dry twistout but I didn't really care for the end result, maybe I'll try that again.


 
I actually thought that was really cute!! Especially the first pic where you just left it loose.



nestlequik said:


> I'm feeling kinda of the same. I didn't transition long and now I'm 3 months natural and some areas of my hair seem to be growing faster than others. I thought about getting a trim but I keep changing my mind.
> 
> But I'm still enjoying the journey. Just bought some Oyin pommade and I'm smelling like a bakeshop right now. Oh, I've attached some pics.
> 
> I know I should enjoy my TWA but I really want to do more than just throw some KCCC and conditioner in my hair.


 
I realize you just posted that you do know you should enjoy your twa , but I'd like to just encourage you a little more because looking at those pics, your hair has that pretty, coily and compact type of look and your twa really shows it off.

And about the trimming. Have you measured? It could be different textures with different types of shrinkage. I guess you already figured this yourself, but just to be sure.


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> I just finished cowashing and I had a random newly natural thought. I'm so glad that I had a good transitioning regimen that has continued to work for my hair now that I am natural. I know that some people would say that my regimen wouldn't work for them, but it works for me, and I love that. I've been natural for almost 4 months and I haven't bought any products except to buy my staples when I run out. I know that I will have to try out new products for my wash and go's, but to be quite honest I'll probably try it once or twice, and then go back to bunning. I'm more interested in buying new hair toys for my ever growing buns. Loving the protective style you use is very important, in my opinion.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well in their natural journey!!


Glad to hear that regi is working for you!  Here's a great thread with many hair accessory websites.  


Zaz said:


> @StephElise, I bought Vatika oil from my Indian grocer and it does solidify in cold weather if that's your only reason for getting it.
> 
> You ladies make me self aware with my lazy style-challengedness (yeah I made up a word). I don't even wear a puff these days. I just cowash every other day and leave it be as a fro. I don't think my twists look acceptable to wear out and I can't flat twist such short hair. I don't bother with twistouts because my hair ends up looking the same as it would if I just left it alone  The only thing I could do is a dry twistout but I didn't really care for the end result, maybe I'll try that again.


I think your twistout looked lovely!  And you can always use headbands or strategically-placed hair pins or accessories to style it to your liking.

I don't know but it looks like your hair is long enough for flat twists.  The thing that's nice about flat twists on short hair is that you can do in such a way to create a style that complements your hair's length and the frames your face, ie flat-twisting the front into a sort of "headband" and leavign the rest of the hair loose. Here's a tutorial on flat twisting that's adaptable to short hair.



lovely_locks said:


> my hair is driving me nuts! its just so awkward. its very thick and dense and i dont think i have a cute twa anymore......


Have you considered braiding it up and going under a wig for a while?  It would thrive even more and be less frustrating than trying to style everyday during this awkward stage.  Comb coils are also a good suggestion.


----------



## andromeda

The curlformers that I had in overnight were too big and I didn't place them correctly - I got flips and curls instead of spirals.  The style definitely isn't as fresh as it could be, since I've slept without my bonnet the past few nights  but it should be okay til the weekend, as I don't have any important events.  Here's how I wore my hair today: 





Yes, I overexposed these photos.  They were so dark, I could barely make out the twists.





I'm slowly but surely improving with my flat twists.   Tonight I'll use blue curlformers.


----------



## hopeful

^^^Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

PYT, i'm getting so many compliments on this hairstyle! i felt so good today at work when people would tell me my hair was pretty and they liked the style.  ♥


----------



## Platinum

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## -PYT

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> PYT, i'm getting so many compliments on this hairstyle! i felt so good today at work when people would tell me my hair was pretty and they liked the style.  ♥



Girl, me too!  It's from every person I encounter!  This style is a keeper.  I can't wait to rock the twistout...I'm holding out for Friday.  Maybe next time I could attempt doing a real mohawk and flat twist the sides.  Take pics!  I wanna seeeee


----------



## nestlequik

Grand Prix said:


> So you kept your WnG by just using a different product?
> What else do you do? I sleep with a bonnet but in the morning my hair is just all dented and sticking up all over..
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought that was really cute!! Especially the first pic where you just left it loose.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you just posted that you do know you should enjoy your twa , but I'd like to just encourage you a little more because looking at those pics, your hair has that pretty, coily and compact type of look and your twa really shows it off.
> 
> And about the trimming. Have you measured? It could be different textures with different types of shrinkage. I guess you already figured this yourself, but just to be sure.




I "measured" using my fingers as a ruler and there's definitely one side that's a bit shorter than the other.  But I'll wait till I do any snipping until the end of the summer.


----------



## misscrystal

I'm newly natural as of two days ago! I finally cut out the last of my damaged/texlaxed hair. 
My last relaxer was on March 4 of last year. My hair should be around 8 inches but it's closer to 6. I guess I was just too through dealing with two textures and got overzealous cutting out the last of my straight hair 

I'm so surprised at how soft my hair is! Even my un-bkt'ed roots are like cotton  I'm 4 a/b and when I was texlaxing my ng always felt so dry and rough. I guess that was just scab hair  

Let me tell you, I've already changed my hair 4 times in the last two days. 
When I trimmed I did a flat twist-out. Then I picked it out and wore it in a fro. Then this morning I wore it in a puff. Now I'm wearing it in two afro puffs on the sides of my head. I know I need to stop but it's too much fun


----------



## andromeda

^^^^  Glad you're enjoying your natural hair.  And I love your avi - "nappy + happy" - I hear that!  I'm happy to be nappy too!


----------



## Zaz

Grand Prix said:


> So you kept your WnG by just using a different product?
> What else do you do? I sleep with a bonnet but in the morning my hair is just all dented and sticking up all over..



When I used Longaid activator gel, the next morning my hair had scrunched together and didn't look as springy and coily. But when I used KCCC my hair looked like a fresh WnG for 5 days straight and it felt soft and touchable each day. Now I spritz it with water in the morning but the first time I tried I was away from home so I didn't even spritz. I slept with a satin bonnet at night with both gels.



> I actually thought that was really cute!! Especially the first pic where you just left it loose.



Thanks :blush3: maybe I just need to get used to it on me.


----------



## Zaz

andromeda said:


> I don't know but it looks like your hair is long enough for flat twists.  The thing that's nice about flat twists on short hair is that you can do in such a way to create a style that complements your hair's length and the frames your face, ie flat-twisting the front into a sort of "headband" and leavign the rest of the hair loose. Here's a tutorial on flat twisting that's adaptable to short hair.



Thanks for the tutorial and the compliment


----------



## KBA

Just want to share good results I got with a new product for twists!! 

Yesterday I did twists on freshly wash/conditioned hair. This time I used Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie, and sealed with Oyin Honey/Olive. (Purchased Shea Moisture @Target). I really LOVE this Shea Moisture line, especially this curl smoothie. It left my hair really soft and has a soft coconut/island smell. I also purchased the moisturizing mist and like that as well!


----------



## Anew

Well I washed, blow dried and did a light press. I talked about scab ends before and I do think I'm a believer. I just came from the salon and my stylist cut all those ends off, the difference in the look and feel is like woah. It didn't take much effort to get the length of my hair straight, wasn't going for bone straight or a hard press, but the ends just felt hard and rough. Now that she cut my ends it feels soft all over. I did a test patch a couple weeks ago myself just to make sure and after many washes later and the blow dry a couple days ago, the ends weren't as hard or rough feeling as the rest. My hair is shorter, it was really uneven but I don't care. I just wanted to "get right" before I started really growing it out. So anyway here's the pics. The very first picture is my hair before I got my ends cut the rest are from today


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on much lately. My hair passed the pool test this week! My coworker wanted to get a few people together for a bbq and possibly swimming after work yesterday. I ran home to take the phony pony off and rinse the gel off and put my hair in a puff. My puff made it through the swim but there was soooo much shrinkage afterwards. It shrunk to like 2 inches. The pictures still looked cute though. I'll post them once I get a hold of them
In other news the phony pony isn't making it through the week. My scalp starts wanting a washing around tuesday/wednesday so I'll cowash once then and once on the weekend


----------



## Evallusion

Anew said:


> Well I washed, blow dried and did a light press. I talked about scab ends before and I do think I'm a believer. I just came from the salon and my stylist cut all those ends off, the difference in the look and feel is like woah. It didn't take much effort to get the length of my hair straight, wasn't going for bone straight or a hard press, but the ends just felt hard and rough. Now that she cut my ends it feels soft all over. I did a test patch a couple weeks ago myself just to make sure and after many washes later and the blow dry a couple days ago, the ends weren't as hard or rough feeling as the rest. My hair is shorter, it was really uneven but I don't care. I just wanted to "get right" before I started really growing it out. So anyway here's the pics. The very first picture is my hair before I got my ends cut the rest are from today



The above picture is exactly how my hair is.  When I blow dried it, the ends were so hard and rough.  I wonder if I should trim as well....probably not though because I hate to loose any length.


----------



## nestlequik

Anew said:


> Well I washed, blow dried and did a light press. I talked about scab ends before and I do think I'm a believer. I just came from the salon and my stylist cut all those ends off, the difference in the look and feel is like woah. It didn't take much effort to get the length of my hair straight, wasn't going for bone straight or a hard press, but the ends just felt hard and rough. Now that she cut my ends it feels soft all over. I did a test patch a couple weeks ago myself just to make sure and after many washes later and the blow dry a couple days ago, the ends weren't as hard or rough feeling as the rest. My hair is shorter, it was really uneven but I don't care. I just wanted to "get right" before I started really growing it out. So anyway here's the pics. The very first picture is my hair before I got my ends cut the rest are from today



How long did you wait before you got a haircut?  I think I have some scab hair along in certain areas of my hair but I'm only about 2 inches long so I want to wait a while before I get a trim.


----------



## Platinum

I guess I'm the only one that still wears a puff everyday. I would like to try twists one day but I have a hectic schedule. I'll have to try to make time for it when I'm off. I don't have any major problems with SSKs or splits. I started banding my hair at night so I helps prevent some of the shrinkage.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> *I guess I'm the only one that still wears a puff everyday*. I would like to try twists one day but I have a hectic schedule. I'll have to try to make time for it when I'm off. I don't have any major problems with SSKs or splits. I started banding my hair at night so I helps prevent some of the shrinkage.



Naw, you're not , I do too. I tried to twist my hair, but they just came loose, n wouldn't hold. I think I need more length.


----------



## Anew

Evallusion said:


> The above picture is exactly how my hair is. When I blow dried it, the ends were so hard and rough. I wonder if I should trim as well....probably not though because I hate to loose any length.


 Oh yeah def trim when you're ready. I will trim or cut in a minute though, lol


----------



## Anew

nestlequik said:


> How long did you wait before you got a haircut? I think I have some scab hair along in certain areas of my hair but I'm only about 2 inches long so I want to wait a while before I get a trim.


 Its been 3 months since my BC.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I guess I'm the only one that still wears a puff everyday. I would like to try twists one day but I have a hectic schedule. I'll have to try to make time for it when I'm off. I don't have any major problems with SSKs or splits. I started banding my hair at night so I helps prevent some of the shrinkage.



Not just you! My twists still look janky


----------



## pookaloo83

Anew said:


> Well I washed, blow dried and did a light press. I talked about scab ends before and I do think I'm a believer. I just came from the salon and my stylist cut all those ends off, the difference in the look and feel is like woah. It didn't take much effort to get the length of my hair straight, wasn't going for bone straight or a hard press, but the ends just felt hard and rough. Now that she cut my ends it feels soft all over. I did a test patch a couple weeks ago myself just to make sure and after many washes later and the blow dry a couple days ago, the ends weren't as hard or rough feeling as the rest. My hair is shorter, it was really uneven but I don't care. I just wanted to "get right" before I started really growing it out. So anyway here's the pics. The very first picture is my hair before I got my ends cut the rest are from today




What a big difference! I see how it looks more healthy now. I'm gonna blow dry in August and see if I have some scab hair as well. I can't really tell right now.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Evallusion said:


> The above picture is exactly how my hair is. When I blow dried it, the ends were so hard and rough. I wonder if I should trim as well....probably not though because I hate to loose any length.


 
Dont trim just yet. Try clarify and make sure you moisturize your ends and seal right after. Try paying more attention to the ends when you moisturize.


----------



## Foxglove

I came home today. My mom keeps staring at my hair when my back is turned. She hasn't said anything yet. Stay tuned...


----------



## andromeda

Pookaloo  - I loved that puff that you were rocking in your avi recently!




Zaz said:


> Thanks :blush3: maybe I just need to get used to it on me.


I think this is key.  It takes a while for us to acclimate to how new hairstyles complement our faces.



Foxglove said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't been on much lately. My hair passed the pool test this week! My coworker wanted to get a few people together for a bbq and possibly swimming after work yesterday. I ran home to take the phony pony off and rinse the gel off and put my hair in a puff. My puff made it through the swim but there was soooo much shrinkage afterwards. It shrunk to like 2 inches. The pictures still looked cute though. I'll post them once I get a hold of them
> In other news the phony pony isn't making it through the week. My scalp starts wanting a washing around tuesday/wednesday so I'll cowash once then and once on the weekend


How are your edges doing with your being pulled back everyday?  I have to be remain vigilant with not stressing my temples/edges too much but I know some ladies' edges are more resilient.

_________
Wore my hair in a low bun the other day




Rolled the hair going into the bun on the side




Undid the twists into a twist out yesterday




Kept the flat twists in the front




Going to redo my hair tomorrow.  :scratchch Trying to decide how to style it.  Maybe flat twists around the perimeter of my hair leading to loose twists in the center, which can then be worn in a large bun...


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> How are your edges doing with your being pulled back everyday?  I have to be remain vigilant with not stressing my temples/edges too much but I know some ladies' edges are more resilient.



Sometimes as it dries my hair shrinks and this makes the puff tighten so I'll normally loosen it during the day. I also take it down when I get home and tie it back up in the morning before spritzing and fluffing

In other news I was waiting for my mom's reaction and got it. It was part 2 of a 2 part lecture. She said that as part of our culture image is very important and hair is a big part of that. She said if she took me back to Nigeria not even farmers or villagers would have their hair like mine. She said my hair doesn't represent me and nobody back home would believe I was a doctor if they saw me and even if I don't relax it I should go buy some ponytails (sleek ones) or half wigs and put it up so it can look neat. I was already not feeling awesome after part 1 of the lecture so now I feel all warm and fuzzy inside. I just don't know how to deal with it right now. Oh and ps the only styles of mine she has seen are the phony pony or my regular puff (right now I'm in my regular puff)


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> Sometimes as it dries my hair shrinks and this makes the puff tighten so I'll normally loosen it during the day. I also take it down when I get home and tie it back up in the morning before spritzing and fluffing


Cool, I think wearing the puff at different positions also helps.



> In other news I was waiting for my mom's reaction and got it. It was part 2 of a 2 part lecture. She said that as part of our culture image is very important and hair is a big part of that. She said if she took me back to Nigeria not even farmers or villagers would have their hair like mine. She said my hair doesn't represent me and nobody back home would believe I was a doctor if they saw me and even if I don't relax it I should go buy some ponytails (sleek ones) or half wigs and put it up so it can look neat. I was already not feeling awesome after part 1 of the lecture so now I feel all warm and fuzzy inside. I just don't know how to deal with it right now. Oh and ps the only styles of mine she has seen are the phony pony or my regular puff (right now I'm in my regular puff)


Really don't know what to say.  The times are-a-changing.  As you've seen, most, if not all, of the black female doctors (and many other professionals) wear their hair natural.  And I know many young naija women (my uncle through marriage is naija) who have embraced that natural look.  

Does she realize that you're not being a crazy rebel and that this natural is a sustained trend, esp among educated, professional black women of various backgrounds?  Or is it a "I don't care about those other people, it's not good enough for my daughter" types of deals?

At what point do the styling habits farmers and villagers stop mattering?   So at what point does the fact that you've earned your med degree and the fact you're a practicing doctor outweigh the incredulity of folks back home?   At what point does it count that many professional black women of respectable, traditional backgrounds are also wearing their natural hair?  



I understand the your mother wants the best for you and that a certain amount of fealty is expected from you but   Is it acceptable for you to respond to her lecture with your own thoughts?  If not, I suppose that grinning and bearing it and compartmentalizing that aspect of her view on things will have to do.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i really hope i can have a big afro by the time halloween comes around.  ♥


----------



## Ms.Christ3n

ingenious_mind said:


> Ms.Christ3n, I love your growth! What type of light protein conditioner are you using? I am in need of a good one and I have also been very lazy with cowashing lately. Last week I only washed once and when detangling I had *KNOTS* ( I'm never neglecting my hair again)! I am going to start cowashing every other day because I think everyday might have been to much for me.


 
I just use eggs, mayo, shea butter, sweet almond oil, and honey as deep conditioning treatments. Works well for me!


----------



## Foxglove

Ok God has an awesome sense of humor. We met my brother's girlfriend for the first time today and after hugging her the first thing she says is she heard about my hair and she thought it looked awesome. She asked to touch it and loved how soft it was(all in front of my mom). She told me she had transitioned and recently BC'ed and was really nervous so she put it in braids. I gave her some websites and answered some questions she had. I hope that showed my mom somebody thinks I look nice


----------



## hopeful

Foxglove said:


> Ok God has an awesome sense of humor. We met my brother's girlfriend for the first time today and after hugging her the first thing she says is she heard about my hair and she thought it looked awesome. She asked to touch it and loved how soft it was(all in front of my mom). She told me she had transitioned and recently BC'ed and was really nervous so she put it in braids. I gave her some websites and answered some questions she had. I hope that showed my mom somebody thinks I look nice



I'm sure your hair looked very nice.  It's a funny thing about mother's isn't it?  Even as as accomplished women we want their approval.  My mother has not vocalized her dislike for my hair but I know she does not approve.  My mother has always been very complimentary and supportive of me, very proud of everything I do.  So I'm not accustomed to this feeling of disapproval from her.  I think it builds something up in you to move forward without support, it strengthens you.

Little by little I care less and less about her opinion on the matter of my hair.  I am grateful for the support I have in other areas as I know some women have mean-spirited, hateful mothers.  I consider myself lucky.  And so if she doesn't like my hair, so what, life goes on.  I refuse to let her lack of 
understanding ruin something that makes me feel so good about myself.


----------



## hairsothick

Tried another wash and go this week.  It turned out nice.  I'm on Day 4 with it so it is holding up pretty well.





















More pics in my fotki.


----------



## Honourable

I'm going on two years natural as of August 14, 2010. I didn't transition...I think I was only four weeks post-relaxer lol. I am transitioning again because I completely scorched my hair over the winter. I think it's time to just cut it off, because I know keeping it is pointless. I'm so mad at myself. At the 1-year mark, I really started to hit my stride and my natural hair looked and felt beautiful. Now it's just a deep-fried mess.


----------



## Platinum

Honourable said:


> I'm going on two years natural as of August 14, 2010. I didn't transition...I think I was only four weeks post-relaxer lol. I am transitioning again because I completely scorched my hair over the winter. I think it's time to just cut it off, because I know keeping it is pointless. I'm so mad at myself. At the 1-year mark, I really started to hit my stride and my natural hair looked and felt beautiful. Now it's just a deep-fried mess.


 
 to LHCF, Honourable. I'm sorry to read about the condition of your hair.


----------



## Platinum

I'm starting to have some shedding now. I don't know if it's coming from the products I'm using or my normal shedding phase. (I was in braids and twists for the last 2 summers and before that, I wasn't a member of LHCF so didn't really pay attention to this type of thing). I'm going to stop by Walmart today and buy some galic powder so I can add some to my conditioner.

I wasn't planning on using heat anytime soon but I may try a blow out when I go home next weekend.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm starting to get a little style frustrated. I feel like my shrinkage is keeping me from a lot of styles. This morning I woke up and was going to do a french roll but thanks to the shrinkage it looked like a joke so I rinsed and started again. I tried to go for flat twists or cornrows in the front but my flat twist skills suck so I ended up putting in the phony pony for church. I'll try twists to stretch out my hair tonight so I can attempt the french roll again tomorrow
Maybe I can spend the next couple of weeks working on my twist and flat twist skills


----------



## hopeful

Honourable said:


> I'm going on two years natural as of August 14, 2010. I didn't transition...I think I was only four weeks post-relaxer lol. I am transitioning again because I completely scorched my hair over the winter. I think it's time to just cut it off, because I know keeping it is pointless. I'm so mad at myself. At the 1-year mark, I really started to hit my stride and my natural hair looked and felt beautiful. Now it's just a deep-fried mess.


 
(((hugs))) and welcome.  Once you bc again you will have a great new start.  Stay positive, most of us have had setbacks.  We are here to support you.




Platinum said:


> *I'm starting to have some shedding now.* I don't know if it's coming from the products I'm using or my normal shedding phase. (I was in braids and twists for the last 2 summers and before that, I wasn't a member of LHCF so didn't really pay attention to this type of thing). I'm going to stop by Walmart today and buy some galic powder so I can add some to my conditioner.
> 
> I wasn't planning on using heat anytime soon but I may try a blow out when I go home next weekend.


 
You have been wearing your hair out a lot, right?  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I've found that after a period of my hair being out, I have to twist or braid it for awhile so that it can rest.



Foxglove said:


> I'm starting to get a little style frustrated. I feel like my shrinkage is keeping me from a lot of styles. This morning I woke up and was going to do a french roll but thanks to the shrinkage it looked like a joke so I rinsed and started again. I tried to go for flat twists or cornrows in the front but my flat twist skills suck so I ended up putting in the phony pony for church. I'll try twists to stretch out my hair tonight so I can attempt the french roll again tomorrow
> Maybe I can spend the next couple of weeks working on my twist and flat twist skills


 
I have had many days like the one you described above, especially during my first two trys at being natural.  We just have to be patient as we learn our hair and try to master new skills.  Sometimes it can be very frustrating, even stressful.  Thank goodness we have each other for support.


----------



## cch24

I've decided to push my wash and go experiment back until the spring. I've been spending all of my time lately looking at bun accessories and not researching wash and go methods/ products, so I think that's my mind telling me I should keep bunning for a while.


----------



## thickhairRN

Hey ladies! I finally bc'ed after transitioning for 7months! Havent really had the time to enjoy it or take pics because I got a sew-in right afterwards for an event I was a part of. Cant wait to take it down and finally enjoy MY hair for a while. Thinking of getting some braids next as a PS. Oh also, 2 of my youngers sisters AND my mom bc'd within the past 2 months so we're all learning together! SO EXCITED to start this journey!!!


----------



## Platinum

thickhairRN said:


> Hey ladies! I finally bc'ed after transitioning for 7months! Havent really had the time to enjoy it or take pics because I got a sew-in right afterwards for an event I was a part of. Cant wait to take it down and finally enjoy MY hair for a while. Thinking of getting some braids next as a PS. Oh also, 2 of my youngers sisters AND my mom bc'd within the past 2 months so we're all learning together! SO EXCITED to start this journey!!!


 
Congratulations on your BC! Also, I think it's great that your mother and sisters have come to the natural side as well!


----------



## Zaz

I tried my Miss Jessie's curly pudding sample again now that I'm more used to this hair and I really hate it. It's the worst of all the gels I've bought. It doesn't really feel like a gel, more like razac's perfect for perm and it actually makes my hair less coily and springy than if I let it air dry with no products. On the plus side, at least I won't have to buy a $50 tub of this stuff.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

lawd i am really loving HE LTR Leave-in. as soon as i put it on my hair, its so silky and detangles easily. smells great too. anyway, i put in some braids after washing today. i hope i can get a cute braidout tomorrow, cuz i want to wear a big fro. luckily the place i work at is very laid back, and since it seems my boss is used to natural hair, i am having fun experimenting in wearing my hair how i like. all the customers compliment my hair too, so i don't feel like i'm being too out there for work. ♥


----------



## Evallusion

I'm in mini twists and rockin' "Oakland Girl" as a PS.


----------



## andromeda

Did my hair yesterday.  I shampooed, dc'd with aohsr and dabur vatika (I'd almost forgotten that I had this until stephelise mentioned it upthread) and got to twisting.  

Still honing my flat twisting skills and looking slightly ham-ish in the process.  I wanted to do swirling flats twist leading up to loose twists at the crown of my head but I wasn't ready to flat twist upside down.  

Instead, I started doing flat twists with an abstract style in mind and ended up with something different.  I set my hair in curlformers last night.












  I did these by feel but I definitely need to be looking in a mirror as I flat twist.  I miss having a three-way mirror.  I'm definitely going to incorporate a multi-view mirror into my vanity whenever I get around to that project.  In the meantime, I'm just gonna improvise a better mirror setup and keep practicing.  Hopefully I'll have mastered flat twists by the end of the summer.



cch24 said:


> I've decided to push my wash and go experiment back until the spring. I've been spending all of my time lately looking at bun accessories and not researching wash and go methods/ products, so I think that's my mind telling me I should keep bunning for a while.


I'd love to see your accessory picks!  I need to get more hair sticks and such.


----------



## Avaya

My steamer arrived today but I can't even put it together because I don't have the proper tool necessary to take off that blasted nut on the base .


----------



## Platinum

I'm planning to stop by Vitamin Shoppe in Knoxville today and pickup some more AOHSR condish. (I love this stuff!) I baggied with WOC moisturizer spray and sealed with Haitian Black Castor Oil and my hair is so soft this morning. I may stick with this combination. I still have a few bottles of HBCO but I may purchase more soon. I may also look into purchasing some Jamaican Black Castor oil so I can compare the difference.

It's been almost 3 months since I BC'd. Time really flies! I'm loving the retention that I'm getting since I stopped relaxing. Even my slow growing nape that was always breaking is now a few inches long! I don't think I'll ever go back to relaxing!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I tried some flat twists today. Thank goodness I'm not wearing them out . I definitely need to practice.


----------



## andromeda

eta: I am sooooo tenderheaded.  How could I have forgotten how painful it was when I would get my hair braided for weaves or when my mom used to do my hair back in the day? It's probably partly why I just stuck to buns when I started doing my natural hair on my own when I was 11.



Trini_Chutney said:


> I tried some flat twists today. Thank goodness I'm not wearing them out . I definitely need to practice.


They look good!  Unlike mine, which look like flat rolls.


----------



## Anew

those twists look good


----------



## Foxglove

I totally jacked Alta Angel's bun but instead of the marley braid hair I used my pony
Here is hers
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10942454&postcount=2194

and here is my jacked version










This actually takes a lot of tension off my hairline. I'm still going to attempt flat twists the next time I wash my hair


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i really like my braidout results! when i first unraveled it yesterday, it was really small and shiny, but as the day went on, it expanded! i love that! my hair didn't get as big as i'd like, but i'm still pretty happy with the results. now i'm on day two of my braidout. i'm not sure its gonna last much longer because i only used HE LTR and didn't put a moisturizer on top. i won't be doing that again. 

ooh, ooh, ooh! i got a new mouse too. so i can finally upload new pictures for my fotki, and change my siggy. ♥


----------



## Foxglove

I have flat twists in right now. They look like a 2 year old put them in. I'll see what the twistout looks like tomorrow


----------



## Fiyawerks

I just did a big chop at 9wks post, my hair was fairly short, so my NG was there. No regimen as of yet, just cowashed with Suave Coconut Conditioner,and sprayed with moisturizer(mixture of Scurl, TW mist,water,and a few drops of rosemary oil).

So far, no regrets. My goal is shoulder length.

I will post pictures this weekend when I get a new camera.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Speakingeasy said:


> I just did a big chop at 9wks post, my hair was fairly short, so my NG was there. No regimen as of yet, just cowashed with Suave Coconut Conditioner,and sprayed with moisturizer(mixture of Scurl, TW mist,water,and a few drops of rosemary oil).
> 
> So far, no regrets. My goal is shoulder length.
> 
> I will post pictures this weekend when I get a new camera.



Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Avaya

I just put my hair steamer together.  I hope this cheap looking thing works.  I will be testing it out Friday.

I've been wearing my hair in plaits (like my grandma ) to keep my hair "stretched".  I'll see if it has made a difference when I wash my hair Friday.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

im loving what i see in this thread. i think i'll make this my new home  

I'm new to LHCF. BCd June 23,2010
I was 6mos post when I bcd
i have really tight corkscrew coils with about 45-60% shrinkage and its growing up and out
I cowash daily for the most part with JC Too Shea or HE HH. I moisturize with Elast QP mango butter and seal with jojoba oil. i deep condition once a week with HTM mask and then i ACV rinse. I just recently tried bentonite clay and it left my hair feeling so clean so im going to try and fit that in somehow.

Right now all i can do is wash n gos. Headbands are my best friends.

I have about 1 1/2-2in of hair and my goal is MBL stretched

Still putting together my photo album


----------



## -PYT

Trini, your twists look so juicy!  They look great, if you do them smaller it'll be a cute lil style to wear out! Hell, i'd wear em out like what you have now


----------



## Alta Angel

Your hair looks fantastic!  I can't wait to get rid of these remaining relaxed ends...erplexed




Foxglove said:


> I totally jacked Alta Angel's bun but instead of the marley braid hair I used my pony
> Here is hers
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10942454&postcount=2194
> 
> and here is my jacked version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually takes a lot of tension off my hairline. I'm still going to attempt flat twists the next time I wash my hair


----------



## MummysGirl

Those are *very* good flat twist! Your hair's too pretty 



Trini_Chutney said:


> I tried some flat twists today. Thank goodness I'm not wearing them out . I definitely need to practice.


----------



## MummysGirl

Your siggy picture!!! :lovedrool:


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i really like my braidout results! when i first unraveled it yesterday, it was really small and shiny, but as the day went on, it expanded! i love that! my hair didn't get as big as i'd like, but i'm still pretty happy with the results. now i'm on day two of my braidout. i'm not sure its gonna last much longer because i only used HE LTR and didn't put a moisturizer on top. i won't be doing that again.
> 
> ooh, ooh, ooh! i got a new mouse too. so i can finally upload new pictures for my fotki, and change my siggy. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful!!!


Foxglove said:


> I totally jacked Alta Angel's bun but instead of the marley braid hair I used my pony
> Here is hers
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10942454&postcount=2194
> 
> and here is my jacked version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually takes a lot of tension off my hairline. I'm still going to attempt flat twists the next time I wash my hair


----------



## lovenharmony

Just stopping in to say hi!  I became a natural head 7/18/10 and I'm loving the versatility already! I created a thread here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485548

No real regimen yet...I've been using Cantu Shea Butter, Aloe Vera Juice, and Hemp Oil for moisture.


----------



## Taleah2009

Hey guys... I have been following this tread but havent posted much.  my camera is acting crazy so i cant really post pics.  here is a pic of my hair from a wash n go that i pulled up into a banana clip.

kind of dont like how the back is soo flat, but the back of hair is a tighter coils than the front.


----------



## MummysGirl

As you know, I'm Nigerian and I totally understand you. 

I'll PM you.



Foxglove said:


> Sometimes as it dries my hair shrinks and this makes the puff tighten so I'll normally loosen it during the day. I also take it down when I get home and tie it back up in the morning before spritzing and fluffing
> 
> In other news I was waiting for my mom's reaction and got it. It was part 2 of a 2 part lecture. She said that as part of our culture image is very important and hair is a big part of that. She said if she took me back to Nigeria not even farmers or villagers would have their hair like mine. She said my hair doesn't represent me and nobody back home would believe I was a doctor if they saw me and even if I don't relax it I should go buy some ponytails (sleek ones) or half wigs and put it up so it can look neat. I was already not feeling awesome after part 1 of the lecture so now I feel all warm and fuzzy inside. I just don't know how to deal with it right now. Oh and ps the only styles of mine she has seen are the phony pony or my regular puff (right now I'm in my regular puff)


----------



## MummysGirl

I  your hair! Looks very much like mine  just 2ce/3ce the thickness!
What do you do to it at night?


hairsothick said:


> Tried another wash and go this week.  It turned out nice.  I'm on Day 4 with it so it is holding up pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my fotki.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies! I've not been in here for about a week!

Congrats to the new naturals!

Everyone's hair's looking great!

I'm just boring right now, I've had my twists in for 2 weeks and yes they're all fuzzy and shrunken (from cowashing) but I love them! (I'll post pictures soon)

I'll take them out tomorrow morning for a twistout until the weekend, then I'll put a new set in on Sunday. 

Twists totally suit my lifestyle right now, I'm in the gym 6 days a week either training myself or instructing a class and, in addition to this, I still have a full time job, twists mean my hair's away all the time and I can literally cowash and go. I can't wait to have more length so my shrunken twists will be full shoulder length... that's over a year away I think.

I've missed this thread! HHG Ladies!


----------



## AKA-Tude

Hey Y'all!

I am tickled to find this thread.

I will read through it all momentarily,
but I wanted to pop in say hello.

I am only 2 months post relax
had a short style to begin with
and sport WnGs now-
I LOVE IT!!

I have been contemplating this for a while
and since I have started a Zumba workout regimen
transitioning was semi-easy.

BS washes, 
VO5 Tea Therapy Condish,
Lustrasilk Cholesterol (shea & mango)
(both as leave-ins)
and a little Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue.

I will be snipping off relaxed ends this week
esp. on the top.

First pic in siggy


----------



## andromeda

Taleah2009 said:


> Hey guys... I have been following this tread but havent posted much.  my camera is acting crazy so i cant really post pics.  here is a pic of my hair from a wash n go that i pulled up into a banana clip.
> 
> kind of dont like how the back is soo flat, but the back of hair is a tighter coils than the front.





lovenharmony said:


> Just stopping in to say hi!  I became a natural head 7/18/10 and I'm loving the versatility already! I created a thread here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485548
> 
> No real regimen yet...I've been using Cantu Shea Butter, Aloe Vera Juice, and Hemp Oil for moisture.





LuvlyRain3 said:


> im loving what i see in this thread. i think i'll make this my new home
> 
> I'm new to LHCF. BCd June 23,2010
> I was 6mos post when I bcd
> i have really tight corkscrew coils with about 45-60% shrinkage and its growing up and out
> I cowash daily for the most part with JC Too Shea or HE HH. I moisturize with Elast QP mango butter and seal with jojoba oil. i deep condition once a week with HTM mask and then i ACV rinse. I just recently tried bentonite clay and it left my hair feeling so clean so im going to try and fit that in somehow.
> 
> Right now all i can do is wash n gos. Headbands are my best friends.
> 
> I have about 1 1/2-2in of hair and my goal is MBL stretched
> 
> Still putting together my photo album





Speakingeasy said:


> I just did a big chop at 9wks post, my hair was fairly short, so my NG was there. No regimen as of yet, just cowashed with Suave Coconut Conditioner,and sprayed with moisturizer(mixture of Scurl, TW mist,water,and a few drops of rosemary oil).
> 
> So far, no regrets. My goal is shoulder length.
> 
> I will post pictures this weekend when I get a new camera.





AKA-Tude said:


> Hey Y'all!
> 
> I am tickled to find this thread.
> 
> I will read through it all momentarily,
> but I wanted to pop in say hello.
> 
> I am only 2 months post relax
> had a short style to begin with
> and sport WnGs now-
> I LOVE IT!!
> 
> I have been contemplating this for a while
> and since I have started a Zumba workout regimen
> transitioning was semi-easy.
> 
> BS washes,
> VO5 Tea Therapy Condish,
> Lustrasilk Cholesterol (shea & mango)
> (both as leave-ins)
> and a little Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue.
> 
> I will be snipping off relaxed ends this week
> esp. on the top.
> 
> First pic in siggy


 and !!!


----------



## Taleah2009

AKA-Tude said:


> Hey Y'all!
> 
> I am tickled to find this thread.
> 
> I will read through it all momentarily,
> but I wanted to pop in say hello.
> 
> I am only 2 months post relax
> had a short style to begin with
> and sport WnGs now-
> I LOVE IT!!
> 
> I have been contemplating this for a while
> and since I have started a Zumba workout regimen
> transitioning was semi-easy.
> 
> BS washes,
> VO5 Tea Therapy Condish,
> Lustrasilk Cholesterol (shea & mango)
> (both as leave-ins)
> and a little Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue.
> 
> I will be snipping off relaxed ends this week
> esp. on the top.
> 
> First pic in siggy


 

hows zumba?? i want to take a class


----------



## Foxglove

Ok guys the flat twist out was a giant fail. I reeeeally need to keep practicing





Surprisingly (not) the twistout was a fail so I picked it out
*poof*

The side comes down to the top of my collarbone now. I should have taken the pic at a better angle but I was trying to salvage a look for work. I won't be posting official length pics until 2 years post but I'm glad to see I'm making some progress


----------



## andromeda

^^^Your hair has definitely grown.

Love your shrinkage!


----------



## -PYT

That shrinkage is very deceiving! What styles did you use transition, foxglove?


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> That shrinkage is very deceiving! What styles did you use transition, foxglove?



A lot of fake hair  Braids and phony ponies. Every once in a while I would do a twist n curl or flexi rod set or something but the difference in textures just destroyed any attempt at blending


----------



## Foxglove

Oh I came in to say vain jain and PYT I love your siggies!


----------



## AKA-Tude

Taleah2009 said:


> hows zumba?? i want to take a class



Oh Girl
it is SOOO much fun!!

I went from sitting on the couch to 
going to class 2x a day!!!

I have been at it a month so far
and I am not bored at all!

I am even thinking about getting certification
in Zumba to teach when I return to AZ.

I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Today a random guy approach me and said that he was so happy that i was natural and said that my hair was beautiful.

Compliments are nice


----------



## Foxglove

I don't know if this is too much to take on but I saw KinkyKurlyQueen's mini twist video and I want to attempt this in the next couple of weeks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_b6TEN2C_8
If I can get it down I'll try and leave them in for at least a month. I will try it on blowdried hair instead of my usual shrunken hair. I think that should make a difference in how the twists look


----------



## MummysGirl

I think I'm at the same length as you (on my right side )

Definitely do flat twists on stretched or blowdried hair. If you do it on shrunken hair, you have to take really small sections to get a nice result 


Foxglove said:


> Ok guys the flat twist out was a giant fail. I reeeeally need to keep practicing
> 
> 
> Surprisingly (not) the twistout was a fail so I picked it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side comes down to the top of my collarbone now. I should have taken the pic at a better angle but I was trying to salvage a look for work. I won't be posting official length pics until 2 years post but I'm glad to see I'm making some progress


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> I think I'm at the same length as you (on my right side )
> 
> Definitely do flat twists on stretched or blowdried hair. If you do it on shrunken hair, you have to take really small sections to get a nice result



I was trying to stay away from heat but it's looking like if I want to do anything other than a wash and go I'll have to at least break out the blowdryer. I think it's afraid of me


----------



## AKA-Tude

To those that have traveled this rode before me-

How do you keep the oils from melting 
down onto your face
esp. when you wear makeup?

Also what do you use on the hair for softness?
The products I use make may hair kinda hard
once it dries but gives curl def.

What could I use to make my hair dry soft
as well as give curl def. w/o making my hair hard?

( I hope the ?? make sense)


TIA


----------



## -PYT

AKA-Tude said:


> To those that have traveled this rode before me-
> 
> How do you keep the oils from melting
> down onto your face
> esp. when you wear makeup?*in what way are you using the oil? You should really only use the smallest amount possible to seal in your moisturizer. I dont put oil on my scalp either if that's what you meant?*
> 
> Also what do you use on the hair for softness?
> The products I use make may hair kinda hard
> once it dries but gives curl def. *i spritz a mix of vegetable glycerin and water and seal with a coconut oil/shea butter mix. I wake up with soft hair*
> 
> What could I use to make my hair dry soft
> as well as give curl def. w/o making my hair hard?
> 
> ( I hope the ?? make sense)
> 
> 
> TIA


 answers abovE


----------



## nestlequik

AKA-Tude said:


> To those that have traveled this rode before me-
> 
> How do you keep the oils from melting
> down onto your face
> esp. when you wear makeup?
> 
> Also what do you use on the hair for softness?
> The products I use make may hair kinda hard
> once it dries but gives curl def.
> 
> What could I use to make my hair dry soft
> as well as give curl def. w/o making my hair hard?
> 
> ( I hope the ?? make sense)
> 
> 
> TIA



I agree with PYT, use a small amount of oil on your hair.  I use perhaps a tablespoon and my hair is about 2-3 inches long, but it's very thick.  

As far as getting some curl definition and softness, I use 2 products- KCCC and spray with Oyin Frank Juice.


----------



## GeauXavi

Guess I belong here now, since I Bc'd yesterday

here is the link to my BC thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486124

Love being back in the natural club!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Ok I'm really starting to hate my  BSS. Can a sister get a decent hair product w/o having to go online. My BSS is less than a hop skip and jump away from me but it never has what I'm looking for


----------



## AKA-Tude

nestlequik said:


> I agree with PYT, use a small amount of oil on your hair.  I use perhaps a tablespoon and my hair is about 2-3 inches long, but it's very thick.
> 
> As far as getting some curl definition and softness, I use 2 products- KCCC and spray with Oyin Frank Juice.



*Oyin- 
Imma hafta look that up-
I've heard the name,
but not looked at any of the product line.
THANX!!*



Conqueror_aka said:


> Guess I belong here now, since I Bc'd yesterday
> 
> here is the link to my BC thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486124
> 
> Love being back in the natural club!



*Saw your thread-
TOO CUTE!!!*




LuvlyRain3 said:


> Ok I'm really starting to hate my  BSS. Can a sister get a decent hair product w/o having to go online. My BSS is less than a hop skip and jump away from me but it never has what I'm looking for



*At least you have a BSS in your area-
I'm still tryin to find one in West PHX!!!
Like finding a needle in a haystack!!
*


----------



## Foxglove

AKA-Tude said:


> To those that have traveled this rode before me-
> 
> How do you keep the oils from melting
> down onto your face
> esp. when you wear makeup?
> 
> Also what do you use on the hair for softness?
> The products I use make may hair kinda hard
> once it dries but gives curl def.
> 
> What could I use to make my hair dry soft
> as well as give curl def. w/o making my hair hard?
> 
> ( I hope the ?? make sense)
> 
> 
> TIA



ITA with everybody. You're using too much. Use it like you would serum for flat ironing.
And I'm with you on the lack of BSS'. My target doesn't have the curls/miss jessies/kinky curly products either


----------



## -PYT

Foxglove said:


> ITA with everybody. You're using too much. Use it like you would serum for flat ironing.
> And I'm with you on the lack of BSS'. My target doesn't have the curls/miss jessies/kinky curly products either



I'm starting to think that was some rumor.  has anyone purchased them from there or was it just something that was spread around?


----------



## andromeda

My target has all those products.  Then again, I'm in kinky/curly mecca.

It looks like they're letting the miss jessie's inventory dwindle down.  IIrc, they originally gave miss jessie's (and maybe jane carter) it's own endcap and had shea moisture and curls on the shelves in the aisle with other black hair products.  However, as of the last few times I've been there, all those products have been consolidated into the same endcap.  I'm trying to think if I've seen Kinky Curly's products - I don't know what their labeling looks like.

I would guess the availability depends on the demographics/anticipated demand of the area.  It's also good to voice your interest to the store management or to corporate via the website so that they know there's actual demand.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Foxglove said:


> ITA with everybody. You're using too much. Use it like you would serum for flat ironing.
> And I'm with you on the lack of BSS'. My target doesn't have the curls/miss jessies/kinky curly products either


 whats bss? black styling ____ lost


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Platinum said:


> I'm planning to stop by Vitamin Shoppe in Knoxville today and pickup some more AOHSR condish. (I love this stuff!) I baggied with WOC moisturizer spray and sealed with Haitian Black Castor Oil and my hair is so soft this morning. I may stick with this combination. I still have a few bottles of HBCO but I may purchase more soon. I may also look into purchasing some Jamaican Black Castor oil so I can compare the difference.
> 
> It's been almost 3 months since I BC'd. Time really flies! I'm loving the retention that I'm getting since I stopped relaxing. Even my slow growing nape that was always breaking is now a few inches long! I don't think I'll ever go back to relaxing!


 u tried vitaglo?? pretty cheap on the AOHSR


----------



## Foxglove

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> whats bss? black styling ____ lost



Beauty supply store


----------



## AKA-Tude

andromeda said:


> My target has all those products.  Then again, I'm in kinky/curly mecca.
> 
> It looks like they're letting the miss jessie's inventory dwindle down.  IIrc, they originally gave miss jessie's (and maybe jane carter) it's own endcap and had shea moisture and curls on the shelves in the aisle with other black hair products.  However, as of the last few times I've been there, all those products have been consolidated into the same endcap.  I'm trying to think if I've seen Kinky Curly's products - I don't know what their labeling looks like.
> 
> I would guess the availability depends on the demographics/anticipated demand of the area.  It's also good to voice your interest to the store management or to corporate via the website so that they know there's actual demand.



*There are too many African American folk in PHX metro area for them to be playing!*




tHeHaIRLaB said:


> whats bss? black styling ____ lost



*Beauty Supply Store  (???)*


*I looked at the OYIN website-

Ohh Emm Geee!!!!

Everything there sounds DEEE-lishus!!!
And not too costly!
Has anyone tried the Honey Hemp Condish??*


----------



## Anew

Just did a cowash, so here he is naked! Now I have to figure out what to do with him. FYI, I refer to my hair as Reggie (_bush_) lol

ETA: woah, too big brb


----------



## Shay72

AKA-Tude said:


> *Has anyone tried the Honey Hemp Condish??*


 it. Smell, consistency, moisture


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> Just did a cowash, so here he is naked! Now I have to figure out what to do with him. FYI, I refer to my hair as Reggie (_bush_) lol
> 
> ETA: woah, too big brb



 @ reggie bush. He looks super soft


----------



## Taleah2009

AKA-Tude said:


> Oh Girl
> it is SOOO much fun!!
> 
> I went from sitting on the couch to
> going to class 2x a day!!!
> 
> I have been at it a month so far
> and I am not bored at all!
> 
> I am even thinking about getting certification
> in Zumba to teach when I return to AZ.
> 
> I highly recommend it!!!


 

thanks! they offer it at my gym, i think i will try it on monday!


----------



## AKA-Tude

Anew said:


> Just did a cowash, so here he is naked! Now I have to figure out what to do with him. FYI, I refer to my hair as Reggie (_bush_) lol
> 
> ETA: woah, too big brb





Your Reggie Bush is SOO THICK!!!!!


----------



## Anew

LOL..

Okay ladies, I think I fell in love with my hair tonight. I'm walking around the house all fro'd up and I keep stopping by mirrors looking in admiration, lol..

You know how you see someone's hair and you're like, I love that but on her. That's how I feel whenever I see someone with a fro, like its cute on her but I can't wear Reggie out just yet. But now I think I'm ready. I just need to get my eyebrows waxed hahaha


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

-PYT said:


> I'm starting to think that was some rumor.  has anyone purchased them from there or was it just something that was spread around?



i'm mad about that too. i went to target the other day and i couldn't find shea moisture/miss jessies. the woman checked online, and they have them at certain locations. so maybe you need to check a target that has more black people.  stores are funny like that. ♥


----------



## hopeful

^^^Yet another beautiful siggy pic Vain Jane!  Love it!


----------



## Foxglove

I started the mini twists. I used heat to stretch my hair. I'm 1/16 of the way in so far




It's really not as difficult as it seems. Drying and stretching my hair took more effort than the actual twists. I hope the final result comes out looking ok


----------



## andromeda

Anew said:


> LOL..
> 
> Okay ladies, I think I fell in love with my hair tonight. I'm walking around the house all fro'd up and I keep stopping by mirrors looking in admiration, lol..


 That's great!



> *You know how you see someone's hair and you're like, I love that but on her.* That's how I feel whenever I see someone with a fro, like its cute on her but I can't wear Reggie out just yet. But now I think I'm ready. I just need to get my eyebrows waxed hahaha



   
I know exactly what you're talking about.  I was thinking about a somewhat related topic the other day.  Even though I'm surrounded by gorgeous naturals, I still found myself thinking along those lines.  I didn't think wash-n-go's and puffs were suitable for me - I felt that they wouldn't suit me, my face and my style (and that they might wreak havoc on my ends).  I'm still scurred to go outside with a picked out fro.  For me, I think some of it is an apprehension towards big or funky hair.  Most of the time, I tend to be somewhat reserved and although I find the funky big earrings-flower-and big hair deal attractive on other people, it's not really my style.  So I've already gotten over the hump of finding my natural fro attractive on me, now I just have to find the balance of wearing my hair in natural styles that genuinely reflect who I am.  

And ditto on the eyebrows!!!  I pluck mine myself and find that it automatically does wonders for my face, which needs all the help it can get.   My sparse eyebrows also need all the help they can get and I'm currently in love with Revlon Brow Fantasy - it has tinted brow mascara that gives my brows that extra oomph.


----------



## cch24

Those twists are going to be GORGEOUS foxglove!!! You have way more patience than I do. How long will you keep them in?


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> Those twists are going to be GORGEOUS foxglove!!! You have way more patience than I do. How long will you keep them in?



I'm hoping this set can last a month. I have 3 months in a row of wards coming up (sept through nov) and I'm hoping I can leave a set in a month at a time during wards


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Wow time really flies. Its been 1 month since my BC  
I posted pics in my fotki. 

http://public.fotki.com/LuvlyRain3/


----------



## Platinum

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> u tried vitaglo?? pretty cheap on the AOHSR


 
Thank you so much for this! I don't order online that much because I'm not home everyday but I think I'll order my condish from vitaglo next time. Vitamin Shoppe has it at a good price but Vitaglo beat it.


----------



## -PYT

Fox, those twists look so neat!  I'll try to twist smaller this week so I can co-wash them, but only a teensy bit smaller. are you going to co-wash them at all?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Have I graduated to TA from TWA yet?????


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Have I graduated to TA from TWA yet?????




I think so.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Have I graduated to TA from TWA yet?????


 
I believe so Sis! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Platinum

I can't sleep so I thinking about doing a Henna treatment.


----------



## MummysGirl

Those are real mini twists! Mine were medi twists, I'm trying another set today but I don't think they'll be as tiny as yours. Your hair looks very very long heat stretched... don't tempt me! 

Please post pictures when you're done... I'm about to cowash and dry my hair in braids before twisting.



Foxglove said:


> I started the mini twists. I used heat to stretch my hair. I'm 1/16 of the way in so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not as difficult as it seems. Drying and stretching my hair took more effort than the actual twists. I hope the final result comes out looking ok


----------



## Loves Harmony

I have to share this with you guys. I went to Walgreens yesterday to purchase a few thing. To my discovery i found 2 head bands by goody that you can adjust. Im so in love because my hair is getting to the point where it growin and the headband doesnt secure my hair.


----------



## Duchesse

I'm newly natural! I need to read this thread...but I gotta hurry and get ready for church!

When you BCd  *Yesterday*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *10 months*
Your hair type= *this is very confusing to me. I know for sure that I have fine strands, and my hair seems densly packed. My crown has the tightest curls, but the top of my head is just poof, barely any curl, I'd like to know if anyones elses hair is like this. So I guess a mixture of S-and O strands....kinda cottony, kinda shiny?*
Your current regimen -*not sure yet, I braided it up for  half wig yesterday. I need to buy some new products now *
Your favorite styles *I don't know *
Your current length and goal length *I think 4-5 inches stretched...my goal is BSL stretched*
Your photo album, if any, *none but pics in this *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486400


----------



## Foxglove

Ok guys I loooooove the final result. When it was still dry it looked a little anorexic and eh








But this morning I wet it and put some KCCC on it so my ends and the twists wouldn't frizz. It was like night and day. I am so in love with these twists











And here is my final look for church. I hope they can last all month


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful!!!!!!


Foxglove said:


> Ok guys I loooooove the final result. When it was still dry it looked a little anorexic and eh
> 
> But this morning I wet it and put some KCCC on it so my ends and the twists wouldn't frizz. It was like night and day. I am so in love with these twists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my final look for church. I hope they can last all month


----------



## MummysGirl

I cowashed a little over an hour ago and I've put my hair in chunky braids to dry.

I'm being soooo lazy today. It's almost 4pm (in the UK) and I will be in bed at 10 so I really should cook and start twisting my hair now but I can't be bothered. Maybe I'll do big twists...


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove said:


> Ok guys I loooooove the final result. When it was still dry it looked a little anorexic and eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this morning I wet it and put some KCCC on it so my ends and the twists wouldn't frizz. It was like night and day. I am so in love with these twists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my final look for church. I hope they can last all month


 
I love the end result! Looks really neat.


----------



## hopeful

Great job Foxglove!  What a difference after wetting and adding product!  Your hair is soooo pretty.  Let us know how long they last.  I can't keep twists with my own hair for more than two weeks.


----------



## Platinum

Henna'ing with Reshma henna today and will DC with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment. I haven't decided how I'm going to style my hair (trying to decide on a fro hawk or twists). I haven't tried twisting my hair since I BC'd.


----------



## Evallusion

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Have I graduated to TA from TWA yet?????



Yup, looks like a TA to me.  Congrats!!



Loves Harmony said:


> I have to share this with you guys. I went to Walgreens yesterday to purchase a few thing. To my discovery i found 2 head bands by goody that you can adjust. Im so in love because my hair is getting to the point where it growin and the headband doesnt secure my hair.



I have been looking everywhere for adjustable headbands.  Thanks for sharing.  I'm gonna check by Rite Aid and see if they have them. 



Foxglove said:


> ...
> But this morning I wet it and put some KCCC on it so my ends and the twists wouldn't frizz. It was like night and day. I am so in love with these twists...



Great job! They look nice. 


*As for me, I'm doing a 30 day personal twist challenge (July 18 - August 18)...I never keep twists in for longer than three days but guess what???  I made it to 1 week!!!  YAY ME!!  So I poo'd, deep conditioned and retwisted today.  Now lets's hope I can make it through week 2. *


----------



## Aggie

MummysGirl said:


> I cowashed a little over an hour ago and I've put my hair in chunky braids to dry.
> 
> *I'm being soooo lazy today.* It's almost 4pm (in the UK) and I will be in bed at 10 so I really should cook and start twisting my hair now *but I can't be bothered.* Maybe I'll do big twists...


 Cosigning with the bolded. I should be washing my hair right now after almost 2 weeks of no washing but I am sooooooooo lazzzzzzzzzy, I truly cannot be bothered. I'll wash it on my next day off which is Wednesday. These braids take almost half a day to dry.


----------



## Foxglove

Here is another one I will attempt when I have more hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Dz1LX7mRc


----------



## Loves Harmony

Today i decided to purchase suave humectant for the first time and im in love. My hair is so soft and moist.


----------



## FRESHstart101

I bced 5 days ago (July 20th, 2010)
i was 4-5 months post , I'm IMPATIENT as heck
hair type ... , idk just going with the flow at this point
Your current regimen ... idk just going with the flow at this point
no fav style YET, not much i can do but rock the w'n'g style
currents length: good question. goal length: no specific length i just want a BODACIOUS HEALTHY fro 
Your photo album: yea no. tahehe


----------



## FRESHstart101

Loves Harmony said:


> Today i decided to purchase suave humectant for the first time and im in love. My hair is so soft and moist.




heyy you inspired me to buy some bee mine products,
i remember reading that it helped you grow out your 
TWA quickly. hope i get the same results !


----------



## -PYT

Must be something in the air tonight lol... I started twisting my hair then just combed it out into a fro for tomorrow, but just now I decided that I ain't going into the week looking busted   It'll only take a couple hours to put some twists in.

How long did those take Fox??  They're beautiful


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Must be something in the air tonight lol... I started twisting my hair then just combed it out into a fro for tomorrow, but just now I decided that I ain't going into the week looking busted   It'll only take a couple hours to put some twists in.
> 
> How long did those take Fox??  They're beautiful



It took me like 6-7 hours but I took a couple of breaks. I think I went too small in the beginning. When KinkyKurlyQueen and PrettyDimples01 did theirs it took like 3-4 hours I think


----------



## Avaya

Foxglove said:


> It took me like 6-7 hours but I took a couple of breaks. I think I went too small in the beginning. When KinkyKurlyQueen and PrettyDimples01 did theirs it took like 3-4 hours I think



How do you take them down?  I'd be afraid my hair would mat-up on me.


----------



## -PYT

I'm not going to be lazy with my hair again.  Was up entirely too late, but my hair is crute   gonna make sure I take pics for the fotki.  I don't think I can go back to wearing a fro


----------



## MummysGirl

I think my hair's looking better every week... just nicer, I can't really explain.

Finally put in twists last night, I don't even know what chunky twists are anymore  These twists are somewhere between medi and big, nowhere near chunky. I'll try to take pictures (I haven't in a while, I'm surprised). I'll keep these in till Tuesday/Wednesday next week. I'm off work for 5 days next week so I'll pamper myself and my hair will get a lotta loving


----------



## MummysGirl

I agree with the bolded, I can wear a fro for maybe one day but I've fallen in love with twists and I'm looking forward to thicker, longer twists in the coming months.

I was lazy last night and went to bed late! I'll try to start my twists earlier in the day next time so they can be done long before bedtime.

I'm sleepy... thankfully it's time to go home here in the UK 



-PYT said:


> I'm not going to be lazy with my hair again.  Was up entirely too late, but my hair is crute   gonna make sure I take pics for the fotki.*  I don't think I can go back to wearing a fro*


----------



## yvette

When you BCd  *6/26/10*

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd * exactly one year and one day*

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness * My hair is 4a and I have very, very tight coils and major shrinkage. My coils are probably half the size of a # 2 pencil*

Your current regimen * I am currently using a steriod foam for a scalp condition so I can not co-wash every day. I will usually co-wash 2 times a week and dc once a week. I am using V05 (Herbal line) of conditioners. Once I co-wash, I spritz with some of Shescentit's leave in conditioner. I then will put either put coconut oil, or marshamallow herbal cream on my hair, especially the ends. I then let it airdry. I wear wigs and half wigs everyday, so every morning I will spritz again and seal ends, then put on my wig cap *

Your favorite styles * Nothing yet because I am still trying to figure the best products for my hair. Also, because of my scalp condition, I have to be extra careful of any styles where my hair is pulled too tight (like braids/twists). I want my hair a bit longer anyway* 

Your current length and goal length * Stretched) Grazing shoulder in the back; the front is probably to my eyebrows. My goal length is midback all over, no longer than that.*

Your photo album, if any * Not yet, I am working on it. I REFUSE to buy a new digital camera, so I dusted off my old one, got new batteries and getting it ready!*


----------



## nestlequik

AKA-Tude said:


> *There are too many African American folk in PHX metro area for them to be playing!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beauty Supply Store  (???)*
> 
> 
> *I looked at the OYIN website-
> 
> Ohh Emm Geee!!!!
> 
> Everything there sounds DEEE-lishus!!!
> And not too costly!
> Has anyone tried the Honey Hemp Condish??*



Love, Love, LOVE the Honey Hemp.  I've driven up to B-More twice to buy their largest bottle.  It detangles my hair easily and smells delicious.  I'm a total fan.


----------



## MummysGirl

Before Shrinkage (Yesterday):




After Shrinkage (Today):


----------



## -PYT

Beautiful MG!  They were like brushing your shoulders!  Maybe banding them would stretch them out?


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you 

I work out most days ( I taught a spin class this morning and ended up sweating a lot - that's when shrinkage hit really hard  ) 


-PYT said:


> Beautiful MG!  They were like brushing your shoulders!  Maybe banding them would stretch them out?


----------



## Foxglove

MG you went from shoulder length to neck length in minutes. Isn't it awesome?

On the same note everybody at work thought I got a haircut. I tried explaining shrinkage but I think it was going over their heads


----------



## Foxglove

Avaya said:


> How do you take them down?  I'd be afraid my hair would mat-up on me.



I don't know why but my hair is really good with not tangling. I don't get those single strand knots everybody talks about and it's pretty easy to detangle in general. The only thing I can suggest is a day or so before taking them down I will cowash with the twists in so my hair will be soft for the take down. Then when I get to the actual takedown I'll take out a few twists at a time and detangle in small sections


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Before Shrinkage (Yesterday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Shrinkage (Today):


 
Shrinkage or no, you've got a _lot_ of hair!
Cute!


----------



## andromeda

mummysgirl, your twists look gorgeous.  Shrinkage can be a nuisance but there's an upside - more plump juiciness!

You can put your twists in larger twists or use flexirods (I've been calling them curlformers all this time), if you have them.
__________
I shampooed and clarified with diluted acv (thanks, *nestlequick*! on Saturday.  I hadn't done a good clarifying since going natural and I think my hair's been overdue for it.  Left in a bit of my favorite scented condish - v05 vanilla mint tea.






I used a knee-high coated in coconut oil as a tie for my puff.  It was a bit too tight and contributed to my tender headedness.





I fell asleep with it on and my follicles were throbbing the next morning.  I gave my scalp a rest, let it breathe and then massaged it with jojoba oil.

Today, I did twists, sort of a la PYT.  I only work on stretched, detangled hair and it was still painful.  Maybe I'll try let my hair stretch/dry more thoroughly before working on it.  



Duchesse said:


> I'm newly natural! I need to read this thread...but I gotta hurry and get ready for church!
> 
> When you BCd  *Yesterday*
> How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *10 months*
> Your hair type= *this is very confusing to me. I know for sure that I have fine strands, and my hair seems densly packed. My crown has the tightest curls, but the top of my head is just poof, barely any curl, I'd like to know if anyones elses hair is like this. So I guess a mixture of S-and O strands....kinda cottony, kinda shiny?*
> Your current regimen -*not sure yet, I braided it up for  half wig yesterday. I need to buy some new products now *
> Your favorite styles *I don't know *
> Your current length and goal length *I think 4-5 inches stretched...my goal is BSL stretched*
> Your photo album, if any, *none but pics in this *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486400



  Nice hair and yet another example of a beautiful, regal profile.


----------



## GeauXavi

When you BCd 7/22/10
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCdalmost 6 months (22 weeks)
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness 4a/3c...straw size coils on top, pen spring coils on side, 3c coils on nape...and pen size coils on the rest. my hair grows out/down...and is very fine/dense
Your current regimenwash n go: organics horsetail and rosemary, elasta feels like silk after cowash with HE HH or So Sexy/ half wigs
Your favorite stylessame as above. curly twa or half wig
Your current length and goal length current= ear length goal= bsl/mbl
Your photo album, if anyin profile


----------



## -PYT

Ok ladies, I updated the fotki with a few pics.  Here's a teaser.  These are my late-night twists that had me all thrown off at work today  :


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Ok ladies, I updated the fotki with a few pics.  Here's a teaser.  These are my late-night twists that had me all thrown off at work today  :



I need to learn how to do flat twists


----------



## -PYT

I love them.  They are never as tight as french braids and they're so much easier.


----------



## Platinum

I Henna'd Sunday, DC'd with AOHSR, followed by an overnight DC with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizer treatment. I tried to shingle my hair *MAJOR FAIL*. I ended up looking like Frederick Douglas . And if that wasn't bad enough, I watched my hair shrink from NL/SL to TWA within a few minutes.

I washed out the gel, moisturized with WOC moisturizer spray, sealed with HBCO, baggied then put on a hat. My hair feels strong yet soft. I decided not to use heat for a while so I sectioned my hair and banded. It looks crazy on me so I'll probably wear my hats and scarves when I wear my hair like this.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I Henna'd Sunday, DC'd with AOHSR, followed by an overnight DC with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizer treatment. I tried to shingle my hair *MAJOR FAIL*. I ended up looking like Frederick Douglas . And if that wasn't bad enough, I watched my hair shrink from NL/SL to TWA within a few minutes.
> 
> I washed out the gel, moisturized with WOC moisturizer spray, sealed with HBCO, baggied then put on a hat. My hair feels strong yet soft. I decided not to use heat for a while so I sectioned my hair and banded. It looks crazy on me so I'll probably wear my hats and scarves when I wear my hair like this.



lol I had to bury my shingling dreams. Let us know how the banding goes. I've been avoiding using heat but I want to show a little length


----------



## hopeful

Platinum, I don't bother shingling either.  I think I just have too many textures and not enough patience.  Plus, I hate having so much product in my hair.  My favorite "out" style is a twist-out.

Platinum, have you tried braiding and then rolling the ends.  Wait until completely dry, then take down?  Fluff and style with fingers.  That may give you a cute "out" style as well.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello Ladies. Welcome to the new BC'ers. 
I've been away for a minute and since that time I have reached 3 Months natural! Where does the time go? So I decided to try finger coils that I was always a little reluctant to try due to my length. But I LOVE them sooo much! They came out really nice. I simply used some Organic Root Stimulator Smooth and Hold pudding over hair that had previously had curl activator and ecostyler gel on it. I know I need to post pics but they're in my camera and need to be downloaded. I'll get on that as soon as I get home.

Love all the updates guys. I"m like MG, I have missed you soo much. 
I'll be back with pics...


----------



## Platinum

hopeful said:


> Platinum, I don't bother shingling either. I think I just have too many textures and not enough patience. Plus, I hate having so much product in my hair. My favorite "out" style is a twist-out.
> 
> *Platinum, have you tried braiding and then rolling the ends. Wait until completely dry, then take down? Fluff and style with fingers. That may give you a cute "out" style as well.*


 
I haven't tried that yet but I'll check it out. Thanks Hopeful!


----------



## Avaya

Platinum said:


> I tried to shingle my hair *MAJOR FAIL*. I ended up looking like Frederick Douglas .
> 
> I washed out the gel, moisturized with WOC moisturizer spray, sealed with HBCO, baggied then put on a hat. My hair feels strong yet soft. I decided not to use heat for a while so I sectioned my hair and banded. It looks crazy on me so I'll probably wear my hats and scarves when I wear my hair like this.



I could have written this post .  I had the same experience this weekend.  My hair is banded too! I'm wearing a "tam".  It is funny to watch people's eyes work their way up to my head.  Tee hee.


----------



## Avaya

My "do their own thing" curls out number my "clumping coils" so I think shingling is a waste of my time.  No coil definition going on over here .


----------



## LoveCraze

So here are my finger coils that I really love.


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> So here are my finger coils that I really love.



Pretty! How long did they take to put in? I would love to try these but I'm afraid they wouldn't make it through the night


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Pretty! How long did they take to put in? I would love to try these but I'm afraid they wouldn't make it through the night


Thanks.  I think it took me about 2 1/2 hours. At night I just wrap them around like I used to do with my permed hair except I keep it secured with bobby pins. But just to see if it would work, last night I wrapped it with one of those mesh wraps that have the velcro on the end and that keep them stretched as well.  I plan to keep these in until the end of the week.


----------



## Prettyeyes

I was able to put my hair in 8 cornrows so it has really grown well, I am three months post BC!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Prettyeyes said:


> I was able to put my hair in 8 cornrows so it has really grown well, I am three months post BC!!!


 

Yayayayay! Thats a great accomplish right there. I remember when i was able to do that. I ran around the happy and my husband thought i lost my mind.


----------



## dr.j

Just popping in to say "hi" from the Transitioning Support Thread.  We miss you!  Everyone looks great with their beautiful hair!  Nice to know there is a place for me to go when I transition.  Can't wait to join you someday......


----------



## MummysGirl

Just beautiful Steph!!! 

And  dr.j, I'll come visit soon


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

andromeda said:


> Here are some recent pics, I'm still clipping off stray relaxed ends
> 
> Flat Twists With Bantu Knotted Ends-Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unmanipulated WashnGo Puff


I don't know which picture looks the best because they are all BEAUTIFUL!!! You did an excellent job, keep up the good work!


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> I Henna'd Sunday, DC'd with AOHSR, followed by an overnight DC with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizer treatment. I tried to shingle my hair *MAJOR FAIL*. I ended up looking like Frederick Douglas . And if that wasn't bad enough, I watched my hair shrink from NL/SL to TWA within a few minutes.
> 
> I washed out the gel, moisturized with WOC moisturizer spray, sealed with HBCO, baggied then put on a hat. My hair feels strong yet soft. I decided not to use heat for a while so I sectioned my hair and banded. It looks crazy on me so I'll probably wear my hats and scarves when I wear my hair like this.


I just sent you a message. 



Prettyeyes said:


> I was able to put my hair in 8 cornrows so it has really grown well, I am three months post BC!!!


 Congrats on your progress, lady!


2sweetnsugarland said:


> I don't know which picture looks the best because they are all BEAUTIFUL!!! You did an excellent job, keep up the good work!


Thanks!!!! I really, really appreciate that. 

*stephelise* Those coils are on point and you look oh-so-lovely in your siggy pic! 

___________________________
I thought I might have to redo my twists.  My dad complimented me on them and said they looked really nice but I know he's biased in my favor, so I took his opinion with a grain of salt.  I got compliments from some friends and they seem to have improved after the first day, so I'll just keep them in.  I think I'll still redo the cornrows, though.  Here's how I wore it yesterday (click for larger pics):


----------



## lovely_locks

i can't wait to style my hair! i need some length!


----------



## andromeda

lovely_locks said:


> i can't wait to style my hair! i need some length!



I feel you but you are rocking the heck out of that twa!  Gorgeous eyes and bone structure!


----------



## Foxglove

It hasn't even been a week and I got sick of the twists so I attempted an updo this morning. I chickened out at the last minute so I took the updo down. I'll attempt an updo with a banana clip in the next couple of days


----------



## Zaz

Platinum said:


> I Henna'd Sunday, DC'd with AOHSR, followed by an overnight DC with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizer treatment. I tried to shingle my hair *MAJOR FAIL*. I ended up looking like Frederick Douglas . And if that wasn't bad enough, I watched my hair shrink from NL/SL to TWA within a few minutes.
> 
> I washed out the gel, moisturized with WOC moisturizer spray, sealed with HBCO, baggied then put on a hat. My hair feels strong yet soft. I decided not to use heat for a while so I sectioned my hair and banded. It looks crazy on me so I'll probably wear my hats and scarves when I wear my hair like this.



I remember you saying I was your hair twin. I tried shingling and it gave me this super weird shape. I found that the best thing for me is to wet my hair and do a 'doggy shake' while still in the shower to get rid of some water. Then I come out and just glop some gel all over, I don't rake my fingers through, don't smooth it, I just put a bit on like a moisturiser. Then I step back into the shower and do another doggy shake and I leave it alone.
Since our hair isn't that long yet it doesn't really fall and it'll still looks like a fro but a coily fro.










 the side picture is from a different day, it gets bigger and fuller looking as it dries


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> It hasn't even been a week and I got sick of the twists so I attempted an updo this morning. I chickened out at the last minute so I took the updo down. I'll attempt an updo with a banana clip in the next couple of days




I like it!


----------



## AKA-Tude

I love the coils, Fox!

And the other styles too!
You ladies are doing a great job!

I will be glad when I can do something like these styles.

I am so busy clipping off relaxed ends
it will be a couple of months before I will
be able to leave the scissors alone COMPLETELY.

But there's no turning back for me!!!


----------



## Platinum

I'm 3 months post BC today!:superbanana: I'm also 15 months post relaxer! I decided to wear a frohawk today. I'm not sure how I feel about it, I guess I'm just not used to it. I'll probably wear it again tomorrow.


----------



## FRESHstart101

Can someone tell me if using Organic Root Simulator's 
Nourishing Sheen Spray is good on natural hair please


----------



## FRESHstart101

bumpinggggggg


----------



## nestlequik

FRESHstart101 said:


> Can someone tell me if using Organic Root Simulator's
> Nourishing Sheen Spray is good on natural hair please



I think you would be better off using pure olive oil instead of this product.  The first ingredient listed is mineral oil which sits on your hair unlike olive oil which is much more beneficial because it can penetrate the hair follicles.


----------



## cch24

My very back layer is about 2.5 - 3 inches from BSL!! My goal for this year was to be close to BSL by Christmas, and I think I can make it! The next 5 months will definitely be full of cowashing and bunning so I can retain every inch I grow. 

I am a little nervous about what my hair will look like when it's straight. The front of my hair is now too long to be considered a "bang" so I'm worried I'll have a mullet with my severe layers. Oh well, I guess I'll see what it looks like when I get there.


----------



## -PYT

Ok these twists are just too easy.  I love tying my hair up at night and waking up and just going!


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> It hasn't even been a week and I got sick of the twists so I attempted an updo this morning. I chickened out at the last minute so I took the updo down. I'll attempt an updo with a banana clip in the next couple of days


Nice style!   I think you have just as many (actually more, considering the length) styling options with mini twists as you do with loose hair.  They're very versatile!

eta: Oh yeah, I meant to ask all the ladies who are wearing twists for a prolonged time (week+) - how often are you DCing and how do you go about it?  Or do the twists lock in moisture to an extent that DCing isn't necessary?  I haven't tried DCing on twists yet but it seems like it would be a nuisance.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm getting so bored with the twists. I just threw on a headband today. I may take them out tonight or this weekend. I want to play with my hair. Somebody talk me out of taking them out lol. They're so convenient bc in the morning all I do is get them wet in the shower and run some coconut oil then KCCC or curl activating gel through them. They are starting to get a little fuzzy/janky though. Decisions decisions...





I wish my shrunken length was long enough to put them in a bun but oh well, maybe in a few years


----------



## Foxglove

Aaaand they're out! I really like the twistout. I'll try to replicate this somehow this weekend


----------



## Avaya

@Foxglove I wish I would have seen your post earlier (they had me earning my paycheck at work today). I would have tried to talk you out of taking out your twists!!!  What happened to keeping them in for a month?!?!  The twist out looks cute though!


----------



## Foxglove

^^Boredom. I'm on an elective this month and haven't made many friends here yet so I'm home a lot with nothing to do


----------



## -PYT

So far, I only keep my twists in for one week at a time, and I feel like in order to keep them longer i WOULD have to wet them somehow.  I'm so scared they will unravel if I try to co-wash.


----------



## MummysGirl

-PYT said:


> So far, I only keep my twists in for one week at a time, and I feel like in order to keep them longer i WOULD have to wet them somehow.  I'm so scared they will unravel if I try to co-wash.


They won't unravel. I  how my twists look after I cowash them, they get so plump and juicy <--- 



Foxglove said:


> ^^Boredom. I'm on an elective this month and haven't made many friends here yet so I'm home a lot with nothing to do


I would have tried to talk you out too.. you spent a lot of time doing them. I love the twistout though  Your hair's sooo like mine  Maybe that's why I like it so much 



andromeda said:


> Nice style!   I think you have just as many (actually more, considering the length) styling options with mini twists as you do with loose hair.  They're very versatile!
> 
> eta: O*h yeah, I meant to ask all the ladies who are wearing twists for a prolonged time (week+) - how often are you DCing and how do you go about it?  Or do the twists lock in moisture to an extent that DCing isn't necessary?  I haven't tried DCing on twists yet but it seems like it would be a nuisance.*



I haven't DC'd this week but will be doing so tonight... when I had my last set in for 2 weeks, I cowashed 2-3 times a week and DC'd on one of those days. It's an easy process, I just apply it as I would to loose hair and it's actually easier and i end up using less . The conditioner rinses out really easily, I cowash, then I apply my leave in, moisturising spritz and some shea butter and job done


----------



## Anew

-PYT said:


> So far, I only keep my twists in for one week at a time, and I feel like in order to keep them longer i WOULD have to wet them somehow. I'm so scared they will unravel if I try to co-wash.


 I twisted my fro once and did a cowash and they just went kaput! My little braids do the same thing too so I can only wear them for a week which sucks b/c they're so darn many of them.


----------



## Anew

Man I can't wait until I can rock the chunky twists

#hatin


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I've been so lazy with my hair lately. WNG puffs mostly and some curly Fros on the side. I think I'll do some flat twists tonight for a twist out.


----------



## Evallusion

So far, I have failed with my 30 day personal twist challenge.  I made it to day 9, which is a record breaker for me.  So I'm doing puffs.  (Oh, and I don't even have to stretch my hair for puffs anymore...its long enough by itself. YAY )

*But in other news....*

I showed my new boyfriend my natural hair for the first time.  He looked at me, held my face up to his and said:

"Wow, your hair...It's so beautiful and nice.  I like it much better this way.  Its so you.  Keep it!"

Mind you, he has a thick French/African accent but that statement came out sooo clear.  I was "souped" all night.  Gosh, I know my luck with men but I really hope this one lasts


----------



## Shay72

I am having a hard time fully rinsing conditioner out of my hair. Is that a porosity issue? I stopped doing acv rinses but am back doing so and I am noticing it is a bit easier.


----------



## andromeda

Shay72 said:


> I am having a hard time fully rinsing conditioner out of my hair. Is that a porosity issue? I stopped doing acv rinses but am back doing so and I am noticing it is a bit easier.


Sounds like build-up since the issue has dissipated since clarifying.  I like to use high power showerhead, preferably a hand-held.


Evallusion said:


> So far, I have failed with my 30 day personal twist challenge.  I made it to day 9, which is a record breaker for me.  So I'm doing puffs.  (Oh, and I don't even have to stretch my hair for puffs anymore...its long enough by itself. YAY )
> 
> *But in other news....*
> 
> I showed my new boyfriend my natural hair for the first time.  He looked at me, held my face up to his and said:
> 
> "Wow, your hair...It's so beautiful and nice.  I like it much better this way.  Its so you.  Keep it!"
> 
> Mind you, he has a thick French/African accent but that statement came out sooo clear.  I was "souped" all night.  Gosh, I know my luck with men but I really hope this one lasts


  Awww, that put a smile on my face. 



MummysGirl said:


> I haven't DC'd this week but will be doing so tonight... when I had my last set in for 2 weeks, I cowashed 2-3 times a week and DC'd on one of those days. It's an easy process, I just apply it as I would to loose hair and it's actually easier and i end up using less . The conditioner rinses out really easily, I cowash, then I apply my leave in, moisturising spritz and some shea butter and job done


Thanks, that makes sense now that you've explained it and I've thought it about it a bit more.  I usually use an applicator bursh to apply dc, so I'll just do use my hands when I'm dcing on twists and squish the twists to make sure it saturates the hair.  It should actually be an easier time of rinsing compared to when I was dcing on my cornrows.

*foxglove,* your mini twist out looks nice!  I find that hair pins are a big help in styling twists.  I like to use them to do pompadours/bouffants or to pin my hair up or to the side.  I recently got the goody spin pin but I have yet to try out on my twists (or my loose hair). As I said before, twists are very versatile - like many other mediums, I've found (and observed) that creativity with hairstyling actually increases when there are parameters in place.  I know it's hard to experiment with such a busy schedule but playing with your hair will get your creative juices flowing.


----------



## Shay72

andromeda said:


> Sounds like build-up since the issue has dissipated since clarifying. I like to use high power showerhead, preferably a hand-held.


I have a hand held showerhead myself so I will use that too.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm so mad this guy can do better twists than I can


----------



## Foxglove

He even has a youtube tutorial 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWhL_fBytUU


----------



## -PYT

Looks like i've just found my new styyylllleee. Minus the rubberbands tho


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Finally mastered my flat twistout (the first one was a hot mess) 


































Off to go have tapas and wine with the hubby!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

i swear sometimes i feel like my hair is a hardheaded teenager and im a fed up parent. Dont make me blowdry ya ***!!!

But i digress. Im still learning.


----------



## LoveCraze

-PYT said:


> Looks like i've just found my new styyylllleee. Minus the rubberbands tho


 
I'm with you PYT. I think I'll try this style out now. I'll post pics if it comes out ok. Thanks for posting Fox.


----------



## Prettyeyes

StephElise said:


> I'm with you PYT. I think I'll try this style out now. I'll post pics if it comes out ok. Thanks for posting Fox.


 
I like that style too. Steph I love the puff in your avi!


----------



## LoveCraze

Prettyeyes said:


> I like that style too. Steph I love the puff in your avi!


 
Thank you chica.
So I did the twists. Took me forever it seems. I think it's because I wanted the parts just right kinda like a fan....starting small to a point at the hair line and them widening out like a fan kinda like a V shape. I secured with ouchless goodie hair ties not rubber bands. I also decided to leave the back out for a night out. I'll probably two strand twist the rest for work later in the week.


----------



## Alta Angel

^^^StephElise you and your hair look gorgeous!  You are really coming into your own with all your styles.  Boy I wish I could flat twist...


----------



## andromeda

StephElise and TriniChutney - gorgeous, just gorgeous!!! 

The styles turned out lovely and you guys both have the most clear, radiant skin.


----------



## AKA-Tude

StephE & TriniC-

*LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!*

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

TriniC and Steph, you ladies are your hair are beautiful. Great job!


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning!  I am 2 days into the natural side!  I need to take sometime and read through this thread so that I can learn as much as possible!

OMG...there are some beautiful heads of hair in here!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

StephElise said:


> Thank you chica.
> So I did the twists. Took me forever it seems. I think it's because I wanted the parts just right kinda like a fan....starting small to a point at the hair line and them widening out like a fan kinda like a V shape. I secured with ouchless goodie hair ties not rubber bands. I also decided to leave the back out for a night out. I'll probably two strand twist the rest for work later in the week.


 


I love it!! Looks beautiful..... style jacking 

Welcome *divinefavor*!!! Lots of great info and style ideas in here.


----------



## grownnsexy

im new the site and already a big fan , my aunt passed over her account to me since she doesnt get on:bouncegre
When you BCd end of June 2010
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd -9 months
Your hair type= medium thick hair-coiley
Your current regimen -currently hiding my hair in braids and weaves =) stil stick to cowashes thou 
Your favorite styles-hmmmmm dont have one 
Your current length and goal length -4inches stretch, short term goal- chin length, lon g term goal-apl by july of 2010?!? hmmm
btw im 17 soo im tempted to texlax---hellppppppp


----------



## Platinum

Welcome Divinefavor and Grown and Sexy!


----------



## cch24

I swear the tiniest things make me excited. This past week I've started wearing my Ficcare clips again because they don't totally swallow my bun anymore! And this morning in the shower I realized that I don't have to roll my eyes upwards to see the hair in the front when I'm detangling, it hangs low enough to see it without straining my eyes. It really is the little things.

Even with those signs of growth I'm starting to get a little anxious. In between stages always feel as though they take the longest. 

At what length do you guys think you'll start to stress about length less? My guess is BSL.


----------



## Garner

StephElise and TriniChutney ...you ladies did a beautiful job with your twistouts!!!  What products did each of you use to set the twists?


----------



## andromeda

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning!  I am 2 days into the natural side!  I need to take sometime and read through this thread so that I can learn as much as possible!
> 
> OMG...there are some beautiful heads of hair in here!!!



Welcome!!!



grownnsexy said:


> im new the site and already a big fan , my aunt passed over her account to me since she doesnt get on:bouncegre
> When you BCd end of June 2010
> How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd -9 months
> Your hair type= medium thick hair-coiley
> Your current regimen -currently hiding my hair in braids and weaves =) stil stick to cowashes thou
> Your favorite styles-hmmmmm dont have one
> Your current length and goal length -4inches stretch, short term goal- chin length, lon g term goal-apl by july of 2010?!? hmmm
> btw im 17 soo im tempted to texlax---hellppppppp


welcome!  You've got a head start on things!  I wish I had found this site when I was 17. 

How long were you relaxed before you made the decision to go natural?  Why are you tempted to texlax?  What issues have you encountered in your natural journey that have you re-thinking your decision?  Do you feel like your current length limits your styling options or that you're in a rut right now?

Just trying to get an idea of your scenario so I can give the appropriate advice.


----------



## LoveCraze

Garner said:


> StephElise and TriniChutney ...you ladies did a beautiful job with your twistouts!!! What products did each of you use to set the twists?


 

Thank you. And thanks to everyone who thought it came out well. Trini you go head and hijack it gurl. Make sure you post pics! 
I did my twists on freshly conditoned hair after a henna(DC and cowash). My main products was Extra Butter by Uncle Funky's Daughter. This stuff smells so divine and is sooo moisturizing. Then I added just a dab of ecostyler gel at the edge to start the twist. I did it just like home boy in the youtube vid. Start it off really small and then add a little hair as I go. Yeah I'll be doing this one for a while. I really like it.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Garner said:


> StephElise and TriniChutney ...you ladies did a beautiful job with your twistouts!!!  What products did each of you use to set the twists?



Thank you! I used elasta qp mango butter and sealed with shea butter (on co-washed wet hair). The last time I used shea moisture curl smoothie. It didn't come out good with shea moisture but that's because it was damp when I took it down. I'll try the shea moisture again next time.


----------



## LovingMe87

I bc'd Feb 2010 and was 6 months post. I'll be a yr post 8-9-10!!!! I believe I am 4b with super tight small coils so my hair shrinks all the way up!! My current regimen is washing, deep conditioning (protein or moisturizing) airdrying and then flatironing.I dont like straight hair so I wear it in a braidout. Also the humidity makes it fluffy which I like even better!! I moisturize with shea moisture lotion or miss jessie's baby buttercreme; I seal with castor oil 99% of the time or shea butter and I rebraid every night. 

I don't know how to stop the single stand knots from forming and breaking, so I'll flatiron until figure it out.Favorite styles while curly...still braidouts or twistouts. The back of my hair is past SL and the sides are a little past chin length. I have a fotki that I haven't updated in a while but its...fotki.com/Nur2009


----------



## Foxglove

I was doing so fine but fotki browsing has me wanting twists again
http://public.fotki.com/Loritt/march-2010/april-1-2010.html


----------



## AKA-Tude

I have been clipping straight relaxed ends like CRAZY!!!
They are the most irritating things in the world.
They won't curl, won't bend, NUFFIN!!!

I cut most of the color out of my twtwa too.
We gon fix that when I get back to AZ though.

I still love my hair though.
No turning back for me!!!


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> Thank you chica.
> So I did the twists. Took me forever it seems. I think it's because I wanted the parts just right kinda like a fan....starting small to a point at the hair line and them widening out like a fan kinda like a V shape. I secured with ouchless goodie hair ties not rubber bands. I also decided to leave the back out for a night out. I'll probably two strand twist the rest for work later in the week.


 
Steph, you are always on point with your styling transitioning and now natural.  I love this, actually I'm HATER with .  I'm still style transitioning trying to figure out what products will give me a twist/braidout. Well as of today 7 months natural I finally figure out shea products  don't do it. I have 3 textures so now I got to figure out what/how much.   Beautiful lady and hair:notworthy


----------



## sithembile

I'm only 5 months post and planned to transition for a year, but after going through this thread, I'm so looking forward to being natural so I'm planning to BC at Christmas.


----------



## -PYT

Foxglove said:


> I was doing so fine but fotki browsing has me wanting twists again
> http://public.fotki.com/Loritt/march-2010/april-1-2010.html



Her hair is beautiful!  Come on back to the dark side   I'm getting more used to wearing the twists and leaving my hair alone.


----------



## Grand Prix

I'm so jealous of all of you and your creative styles!
I just wear WnG's.. And sometimes I'll pull back a section with a bobby pin to change things up. 
Braid outs and twist outs simply don't end up looking good on my hair. They end up looking dry, and not curly, just an unraveled braid. I'll try again when it gets colder and I won't be able to cowash in the morning anymore.

So for now I'll try to work with what I can do and ordered a diffuser. I've seen a lot of youtubers get their WnG's to look fuller and longer.
I'll report back with results as soon as I've tried it!




cch24 said:


> I swear the tiniest things make me excited. This past week I've started wearing my Ficcare clips again because they don't totally swallow my bun anymore! And this morning in the shower I realized that I don't have to roll my eyes upwards to see the hair in the front when I'm detangling, it hangs low enough to see it without straining my eyes. It really is the little things.
> 
> Even with those signs of growth I'm starting to get a little anxious. In between stages always feel as though they take the longest.
> 
> At what length do you guys think you'll start to stress about length less? My guess is BSL.


 
Same here! I was cowashing, turned my head, and my hair swept from the back to the front of my shoulder.
I was like !! and turning my head again and again knowing that I hadn't felt that in a long time. 

Then I decided, if my hair had grown.. :scratchch I could maybe make a decent looking bun.





It's still wet in this pic, and in stead of expanding it actually shrank up on me. 
But still, I was happy. Not a great protective style because my ends are either out or directly under my hairtie, but I like the option of wearing a bun!


----------



## grownnsexy

@ANDROMEDA-welcome! You've got a head start on things! I wish I had found this site when I was 17. 

How long were you relaxed before you made the decision to go natural? Why are you tempted to texlax? What issues have you encountered in your natural journey that have you re-thinking your decision? Do you feel like your current length limits your styling options or that you're in a rut right now?

Just trying to get an idea of your scenario so I can give the appropriate advice


ME-I WAS TEXLAXING TIL I TURNED 14-AND MY STYLIST OVER PROCESSED MY HAIR IVE WENT WITH OUT A RELAXER FOR 9 MONTHS BEFORE DECIDING TO GO NATURAL..I WANNA TEX LAX MY HAIR SO THAT IT WOULD BE MORE EASIER TO MANAGAE..AND YESS I ABSOLUTELY FEEL LIKE MY LENGTH IS LIMITING MY STYLING OPTIONS SOO THATS WHY I ALWAYS WEAR BRAID OR WEAVES


----------



## andromeda

grownnsexy said:


> ME-I WAS TEXLAXING TIL I TURNED 14-AND MY STYLIST OVER PROCESSED MY HAIR IVE WENT WITH OUT A RELAXER FOR 9 MONTHS BEFORE DECIDING TO GO NATURAL..I WANNA TEX LAX MY HAIR SO THAT IT WOULD BE MORE EASIER TO MANAGAE..AND YESS I ABSOLUTELY FEEL LIKE MY LENGTH IS LIMITING MY STYLING OPTIONS SOO THATS WHY I ALWAYS WEAR BRAID OR WEAVES



OK, I figured it was a manageability and length issue.  You have to give it time and learn how to manage it.  I used to think my hair was unmanageable, but it wasn't - I just didn't know how to manage it.  I remember getting my weave taken out when I was your age.  I had let my hair grow out natural undernath it after having a short, colored relaxed cut.  I marveled at the huge mass of natural hair - it looked awesome but I just couldn't fathom dealing with it.  If only I had found this forum back then. 

Given your current length and temptation to texlax, protective styles likes braids and weaves can be a blessing and a curse.  A blessing because those styles will help you retain more length and will give you a break from the frustration of dealing with your own hair.  A curse because they're depriving you of opportunities to learn how to deal with your own hair and might lead to you resenting your hair even more.  

As far as styling options for your current length - yes, your options are limited but there might be some options and techniques that you haven't explored yet.  I skipped the twa stage but twist outs, flat twisting the front of your hair and using accessories seem to be the go-to options.  I'm sure there are threads here on styling short natural hair, as well as many fotkis feautring such styles.  I think curlynikki.com also had some posts on styling TWAs and, of course, there's always YouTube.

If you're not comfortable with wearing your natural hair in a TWA, then maybe you can wear wigs.  Wearing wigs would allow you to have access to your own hair and give you more chances to learn how to manage and experiment with styling it within your comfort zone - without the pressure of having to get to it "right".  Four inches sounds like it's enough hair to cornrow underneath a wigs.

Some quick tips for managing your hair: 

Do everything in sections and be thorough. 
Keep it moisturized.  Well-moisturized hair is easier to manage than brittle, dry hair.
Handle it gently and carefully, as you would handle fine silk or cashmere.
Be patient.
When detangling, work from the bottom up and work on hair that is lubricated (with oil or conditioner).  I like to use to start detangling with my fingers and end with my wide toothed comb.  Removing shed hair is very important but it's also important that you not obsess over your hair staying perfectly detangled.
Be patient.
Keep a journal of what products and techniques you use so that when your hair feels and look real nice, you'll be able to pinpoint what worked.

Like I said, your age gives you a headstart.  I think you should give this natural thing a year, at least.  You've already set a long-term goal for yourself.  Visualize having a head full of lush, natural apl hair and keep that image in your mind, esp when you get frustrated.  Browse fotkis and youtubes for people with your texture who have your goal length.  Spend some time searching the forums - it's really a treasure trove of information.  Know that this is a journey and that you have lots of support.

I know I have some inspirational/helpful threads bookmarked, so I'll be back with those. eta: Here are some to get started with:
Newbie Manual - links to important/useful threads
Please Read This Before Buying Anything Else
Natural Short-Mid Length Style Photo Thread
Naturals - Show Off One Year of Growth
How Did You Build Your Hair Regimen?
Naturals: WORST mistakes you ever made as a natural?
 - might as well learn from other people's mistakes now

Any other ladies (esp those w/ hair ~4 inches of hair) want to chime in with suggestions?


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix your bun looks so nice! My next "bun goal" is to be able to make a messy bun on dry hair, and not need wet hair to make a semi- decent looking bun. I work out in the mornings before I cowash, and right now I've been working out in two low pigtail buns, but I'd love to just throw my hair up in one bun and go. I'm hoping that's possible by the end of the year.

I can't wait to see pictures of your hair diffused!


----------



## Naturel

Six months natural here to all newy natural.  I like this thread


----------



## Anew

Ladies I'm on the _internets_ lol

I'm on the August now and then feature on bglhonline.com

I'm under ev'yan I believe that's her name, she's the model looking chick


----------



## jry2lnghair

I love this thread.  I'm 8 months fully natural.


----------



## mahogany66

I did the BC almost 6 months ago and I'm just perfecting the WNG with KCCC. I tried twist-outs but they came out horrible every time.


----------



## -PYT

My mom just had a setback after using some cheap weave for crochets, so she basically just BC'd from her TWA.  She told me she just put in a texturizer "because it will be cute".  I'm like   WTF!  I'm realizing I'm kinda anti-chemical now


----------



## RayRayFurious

Hi everyone! I have been natural about 3 weeks now. I really love it. 

I had been relaxed since I was about 6-7 up until 24 and I'm glad I let it go. The longest my hair ever was = APL and I hope to go beyond that natural.

I'm rocking the TWA now and figuring out a good regimen at the moment, but I have to say it's been a good experience so far.

Congrats to all the new naturals!


----------



## -PYT

Okay, so she was playing a joke on me   still natural!


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Okay, so she was playing a joke on me   still natural!



 Your mom is hilarious


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> Ladies I'm on the _internets_ lol
> 
> I'm on the August now and then feature on bglhonline.com
> 
> I'm under ev'yan I believe that's her name, she's the model looking chick



You look so cute! Love the before and especially the after


----------



## Foxglove

I'm exactly 20 months post relaxer


----------



## divinefavor

I've been off work since last Thursday.  So, imagine everyone's surprise when I get to work rocking my TWA.  Today I put on an ouchless head band (for some reason you can'i see it in this pic) and rocked my new natural do at work.  I got quite a few compliments, some stares, a couple of double takes, and others in total shock and disbelief.    Here's a pic.  I put on a little scurl, a little hawaiian silky 14-in-1, a little olive oil ecostyler gel, and sealed with oils.


----------



## Avaya

I feel as though I asked this question already ( or maybe I just thought about asking it?) but when you braid your hair, does it stay braided or does it begin to unravel?  If it unravels, is there something your can use besides bands to get the braid to stay put?


----------



## -PYT

I co-washed tonight with a stocking cap on my head.  They are still intact, but I gotta get over this anxiety that they'll unravel. I plan to wear a twistout so I'm hoping they hold out until then!


----------



## Foxglove

Avaya said:


> I feel as though I asked this question already ( or maybe I just thought about asking it?) but when you braid your hair, does it stay braided or does it begin to unravel?  If it unravels, is there something your can use besides bands to get the braid to stay put?



Mine stays (whether I like it or not). I think mine would loc if I left it in long enough. If yours are unraveling maybe you could use some gel on the last inch or so


----------



## lovely_locks

after my workout today i am going to cowash and try to put twists in my hair. Wish me luck!


----------



## LoveCraze

Ltown said:


> Steph, you are always on point with your styling transitioning and now natural. I love this, actually I'm HATER with . I'm still style transitioning trying to figure out what products will give me a twist/braidout. Well as of today 7 months natural I finally figure out shea products  don't do it. I have 3 textures so now I got to figure out what/how much. Beautiful lady and hair:notworthy


 
Awww thank you!!  Just keep practicing. Wish I could help on products to use, but unfortunately, it's a trial and error thing. Don't give up though. You have a fabulous head of natural hair going on with sooo much potential for great styles.


----------



## GeauXavi

I'm six months post today!!!:bouncegre

to commemorate...i decided to try flat twists... they weren't the best...or anywhere near it but i'm proud of myself for completing the whole set. 

In other news...i think i'm out of the twa stage... i read on nat.curly that when you are past 2 inches and can braid/twist...you're into the "SA/Small Afro" stage...so that's pretty encouraging. I have about 3 in. stretched...which means i'm right on target with my 1/2 in per month


----------



## LoveCraze

Conqueror_aka said:


> I'm six months post today!!!:bouncegre
> 
> to commemorate...i decided to try flat twists... they weren't the best...or anywhere near it but i'm proud of myself for completing the whole set.
> 
> In other news...i think i'm out of the twa stage... i read on nat.curly that when you are past 2 inches and can braid/twist...you're into the "SA/Small Afro" stage...so that's pretty encouraging. I have about 3 in. stretched...which means i'm right on target with my 1/2 in per month


 
Congrats on your 6 mths. Your flat twists look great!


----------



## divinefavor

Subscribing!

Congrats on 6 months Conqueror_aka!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Welcome to all the newly natural ladies!

Conqueror I agree with Steph, your flat twists came out great! Post pics if you do a twist out.


----------



## Anew

Oh I don't know where else to post this but I'll be featured in September's issue of Black Hair Sophisticates ladies

I ran into one of the ladies who does my braids and twists yesterday and she told me the mag called and told them. She was actually in the store looking for the magazine. That is all, lol

Oh yeah and this weekend I'm gonna wear my fro out. I have a question for those who do, what do you put on it? Like do you use some kind of spray on moisturizer or just water??? I was thinking of using scurl or something, I don't know.


----------



## andromeda

-PYT said:


> I co-washed tonight with a stocking cap on my head.  They are still intact, but I gotta get over this anxiety that they'll unravel. I plan to wear a twistout so I'm hoping they hold out until then!



I had the same concern. I cowashed mine on sunday and no a single one unraveled.  If anything, having tightly coiled hair that shrinks upon contact with water probably makes twists *less* prone to unraveling when washed.  I let my hair get thoroughly wet under the shower head, added condish, let it sit while going about my other business, then washed as usual - not too roughly, but still thoroughly.

Here's what they looked like post co-wash.  I had also cowashed a few days before.  









Yes, they look a bit worn and fuzzy but I think that's more attributable to my sub-par twisting and daily maintenance.


----------



## hairsothick

This wash and go lasted for a whole week.  A record for me lol.  I usually only make it one day.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... just checking in 

Haven't taken pictures in a while but will do so soon. Been so busy!

My hair's been in a twistout since Tuesday night and I'm about to apply my deep conditioner to dry hair before going to bed. I'll cowash when I'm done at the gym tomorrow morning. Not sure what I'll do with my hair after... but I'm definitely twisting it up on Sunday 

Everyone's hair's looking good


----------



## RegaLady

When you BCd: June 4th, 2010

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd :8.5 months 

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness : All I know is that I am a 4a/b and growth is about .5 inches per month

Your current regimen:  Braids( spritz with moisterizer spray and infusium) Baggy every nights and wash and deep condition every two weeks

Your favorite styles: PS(braids, sew ins)

Your current length and goal length: Current: 4.5 inches  Goal: 12 inches(between APL and BSL)

Your photo album, if any: In my avatar


----------



## lust for life

hairsothick said:


> This wash and go lasted for a whole week.  A record for me lol.  I usually only make it one day.



How did you do it? I can't even get 2nd day hair erplexed


----------



## hairsothick

lust for life said:


> How did you do it? I can't even get 2nd day hair erplexed



Ecostyler gel is my friend.  I washed, conditioned, shingled that through, gave my head a shake, and diffused it a bit on a low setting to "freeze" the curls into place and they've been that way since last week. It's flat in the morning when I wake up, but all I have to do is take a steamy shower and spritz it with water and it's back fluffy again.


----------



## MsYoYo

When you BCd- April,10 2010
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd- almost 3 months post
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness- not sure lol
Your current regimen- Co-wash 2-3 times a week when not in twist. Shampoo wash 1-2 times a month. Deep condition once a week.
Your favorite styles- most of the time cornrows in the front with two-strand twist in the back or two-strand flat twist in front. 
Your current length and goal length -  3 inches on the left side(in front) and 4.5 inches everywhere else. I would like to have healthy Mbl- Wl stretched. Then cut back to Bsl.
Your photo album, if any- I will add later


----------



## Foxglove

I'm getting seduced by twists. This is the latest from my fotki feed
http://public.fotki.com/angel3000/year-one/1/fourth-quarter/slide29.html


----------



## Anew

I dont' know if this has been asked before or even I asked it but does anyone use S curl or Curl Free Curl Gold 

I used to use those when I stretched between relaxers and loved it. I think I'm gonna give it another shot. I haven't really been moisturizing and only wash once a week, I've gotten real lazy. Time to step it back up


----------



## grownnsexy

Just checkin in- ive noticed that since ive been completely natural my hair is growin a lot faster!!!!.. considering changin my goals hmmm my favorite products right now are HE LTR & Hydralicious! ! I do not shampoo, and i havent since dec 09. im still hiding my hair to keep me from puting alotta of heat on it. i havent used heat on my hair for 4 months(long time for me) wooohhooooo =))


----------



## -PYT

My twists are feeling real dry this week.  I think it's because I only co-washed before re-doing them this last weekend and I need to shampoo.  Probably some build-up going because this does not feel normal for me to be moisturizing and sealing as I was before!


----------



## Platinum

Anew said:


> I dont' know if this has been asked before or even I asked it but does anyone use S curl or Curl Free Curl Gold
> 
> I used to use those when I stretched between relaxers and loved it. I think I'm gonna give it another shot. I haven't really been moisturizing and only wash once a week, I've gotten real lazy. Time to step it back up


 
I've tried both. Many of the ladies swear by them but I don't think my hair likes those products. SCurl has cones in it and my hair doesn't like cones. CFCG is good but always leaves my hair sticky.


----------



## Platinum

It's time to Clarify/Chelate. My hair has been feeling dry for the last few days and won't hold moisture. I guess I have too much build-up from Castor oil and Ecostyler gel. ll probably buy ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo today since I'm not home to use my regular Chelating poo.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I've tried both. Many of the ladies swear by them but I don't think my hair likes those products. SCurl has cones in it and my hair doesn't like cones. CFCG is good but always leaves my hair sticky.



Ditto. They leave my hair with a weird film


----------



## LoveCraze

Anew said:


> I dont' know if this has been asked before or even I asked it but does anyone use S curl or Curl Free Curl Gold
> 
> I used to use those when I stretched between relaxers and loved it. I think I'm gonna give it another shot. I haven't really been moisturizing and only wash once a week, I've gotten real lazy. Time to step it back up


 
I use them both plus I throw in some Wave Nouveau, aloe vera juice and then for added scent some lemongrass essential oil. I think that by diluting it a little bit with the aloe juice, it keeps it from being quite so sticky that some here are concerned about.


----------



## GeauXavi

Trini_Chutney said:


> Welcome to all the newly natural ladies!
> 
> Conqueror I agree with Steph, your flat twists came out great! Post pics if you do a twist out.



Thanks Here is the twist-out...i wasn't in love with it lol


----------



## Foxglove

Twist fever has set in. I'm getting twists in the next couple of weeks


----------



## hairsothick

Wash and go...7th day hair


----------



## LoveCraze

hairsothick said:


> Wash and go...7th day hair


 
 I just  your hair!!!


----------



## iri9109

@hairsothick im jealous! your hair looks sooo good and fresh like day 1!

this is my day 5 and it was on its last leg lol:


----------



## Foxglove

hairsothick said:


> Wash and go...7th day hair



You picked the perfect screenname. Your hair is fab!


----------



## AKA-Tude

Hairsothick-

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## hairsothick

Thanks ladies! 

Iri, I think your wash and go is beautiful. I bet you have big, glossy curls in person.


----------



## hairsothick

Oh and my wash and go lasted so long because I used gel.  Otherwise, it wouldn't have lasted two days without becoming a tangled mess.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

hairsothick said:


> Wash and go...7th day hair



So lush!  Your hair is just, wow!








iri9109 said:


> @hairsothick im jealous! your hair looks sooo good and fresh like day 1!
> 
> this is my day 5 and it was on its last leg lol:



Your's is so moisturized! I can't get more than 3 days out of mine, you ladies are the bomb!


Steph, thanks for the aloe juice tip with the s-curl. I've got some aloe juice coming in the mail.

Foxglove, I think I'm gonna do a kinky twist self install this week , give my hair a break.

Platinum and MummysGirl how's your hair holding up?

Conqueror, the twists were good. Maybe you need something to "set" them better.


----------



## -PYT

I hope this twistout is fierce later today. Any of you ladies use Nourish and Shine by Jane Carter? Just noticed that my mom has some under the sink. PJ all day


----------



## iri9109

i never used it, but i've never heard any negative review about it (besides the price, lol which is the only reason why i havent tried it), but if you already have some you should try it b/c i hear its great, and you only need a lil bit


----------



## GeauXavi

Trini_Chutney said:


> So lush!  Your hair is just, wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your's is so moisturized! I can't get more than 3 days out of mine, you ladies are the bomb!
> 
> 
> Steph, thanks for the aloe juice tip with the s-curl. I've got some aloe juice coming in the mail.
> 
> Foxglove, I think I'm gonna do a kinky twist self install this week , give my hair a break.
> 
> Platinum and MummysGirl how's your hair holding up?
> 
> Conqueror, the twists were good. Maybe you need something to "set" them better.



thanks! my curls came out ok...but i have s-shaped curls at the top of my head...and the twist out elongated the S...it looked like i had a mohawk...b/c the rest of my hair coils/kinks...lol think i may try a coil out next time for a more uniform look.


----------



## divinefavor

Conqueror_aka said:


> Thanks Here is the twist-out...i wasn't in love with it lol



What didn't you like about it?  

It looks like your hair has grown!


----------



## divinefavor

hairsothick said:


> Wash and go...7th day hair




I love your hair!  It's so pretty!!


----------



## Foxglove

I'm wearing a shrunken fro out in public for the third time ever. Just rinsed out my DC, ran some coconut oil through it, lifted my roots with my pick to even it out, and went. I still feel really self conscious bc it shrinks up to 1.5-2 inches so it looks like I have no hair. I know the self consciousness is something I need to work on


----------



## Platinum

Hair so thick and Iri9109, your hair is so pretty! 

I didn't do my hair yesterday and I got crazy shrinkage. I'll have to chelate today. I haven't decided if I'm going to try another frohawk or a WnGo. I need to buy another camera. My new phone pics don't turn out right.


----------



## Evallusion

I've been MIA for a little while.  My new boyfriend is still lovin my hair...and I mean, he has seen my "wake up" hair ans still loves it.  He thinks I'd look cute with locs and I say the same about him...yet we both won't do it.  I LOVE my loose hair!!

I'm still wearing my "wash and puffs", lol.  I've been cowashing HEAVY--almost daily!!!  Its been almost 2 weeks since my last DC so I will do that today.

I will post pictures on the 11th when I am 6 months post chop.


----------



## yvette

Foxglove said:


> I'm wearing a shrunken fro out in public for the third time ever. Just rinsed out my DC, ran some coconut oil through it, lifted my roots with my pick to even it out, and went. I still feel really self conscious bc it shrinks up to 1.5-2 inches so it looks like I have no hair. I know the self consciousness is something I need to work on



This is my first week going wigless......lol

I have worn my natural hair all week. Some of my co-workers told me how much they liked it. To me, all I see is a fro but people tell me they can see my little curls. I have MAJOR shrinkage. However, I just bc in July and my hair is growing out. I can't wait till it gets fuller.

I went to Whole Foods after work yesterday and there was a sista on the register. She told me she liked my hair. I almost had to turn around and see if she was talking to me or someone behind me....lol


----------



## iri9109

thanks platinum!


----------



## CurlTalk

I am officially one year post relaxer. 
I can't believe it's already been a year since the last time I sat in my stylist's chair for a touch up...


----------



## Foxglove

Have any 4bs used the Ouidad double detangler?


----------



## MsYoYo

I'm finally adding pics.

This was my BC.

4th of July

JUly 28th

I just finished these twist


----------



## Foxglove

Nail in the coffin! 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490158

I ordered the hair and I'll put the twists in later this week


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Foxglove said:


> Nail in the coffin!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490158
> 
> I ordered the hair and I'll put the twists in later this week



Hahaha, I was just looking at that!!! Are you going to do the crochet ones or regular kinky twists? I like the crochet ones but I am a little intimidated.


----------



## Foxglove

Trini_Chutney said:


> Hahaha, I was just looking at that!!! Are you going to do the crochet ones or regular kinky twists? I like the crochet ones but I am a little intimidated.


 
If the hair came pre twisted I would have attempted the crochets but it looks like she'd either have to twist the hair beforehand or crochet the loose hair then twist. Since I'll have to twist anyway I may as well twist my own hair


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> Nail in the coffin!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490158
> 
> I ordered the hair and I'll put the twists in later this week




You peeped that too huh? I WILL be doing these for my next install.


----------



## Foxglove

I hope 2 packs is enough. They said 2 packs should do a whole head on the site


----------



## LoveCraze

Yes those were really pretty.


----------



## -PYT

my twistout was so big and chunky...everyone at my family bbq loved it.  I will have to take a pic tomorrow because everytime I shower it puffs back up so it's still going strong!  Unpacking and cleaning is taking over my life but my hair is doing well


----------



## MummysGirl

Your hair's tooo gorgeous hairsothick 


hairsothick said:


> Oh and my wash and go lasted so long because I used gel.  Otherwise, it wouldn't have lasted two days without becoming a tangled mess.



My hair's doing well thank you, I've just been so busy, that I just come in to this thread, look at everyone's updates and rush off 
My hair is in a chunky puff if that makes any sense, it's not a twistout and it's not a uniform, afro puff. I cowashed last night and airdried in 4 puffs, when my hair was almost dry, I put it in 2 banded ponytails. This morning, worked out with my hair banded, showered, took them down, moisturised and pulled into a puff.

I'll take a picture and post later.




Trini_Chutney said:


> Platinum and *MummysGirl* how's your hair holding up?
> 
> .



Everyone's hair is looking gorgeous!!! Congrats to new choppers


----------



## MaintaintheSexy

Hello Ladies! I joined LHCF towards the end of last year. I was about two months post relaxer around November and still gluing weaves to my hair and scalp  I wore braids in december and after taking them out, my hair was in poor condition; relaxed ends, new growth at the root, uneven, and dry   I washed my hair one night in January and after being inspired by the women on LHCF I decided to cut my hair off to an inch all over. I had a twa and a new outlook on my hair   It was at that moment that I decided to embark on a hair journey to grow my hair. Now in August, my hair is neck length and my short term goal is shoulder length and my long term goal is arm pit length and in 2012 I would like to be midback length. Right now, its hard and I get tempted to perm my hair and do this and that to it in an effort for a quick style. It is harder for me to style my hair because I don't want to do anything to it that will hurt it. Its so serious that I refuse to go back to the girl who sews in my weaves because I feel like she has not and will not help me to grow my hair. I wear sew in weaves as a protective style and my hair thrives underneath them. Being inspired by so many women on youtube, I am currently learning how to do it on my own. I've tried before and didnt do too well but I refuse to give up! I lost over twenty pounds and I just realize the importance of taking care of me.


----------



## -PYT

Hey ladies 

Just got done with another day of unpacking.  I'm officially moved back into the nest!    I'm exhausted, but I snapped a few pics.  Photobucket seems to hate me tonight so I'm attaching them.. Hope they aren't too big


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Just got done with another day of unpacking.  I'm officially moved back into the nest!    I'm exhausted, but I snapped a few pics.  Photobucket seems to hate me tonight so I'm attaching them.. Hope they aren't too big



I love it!  Thick and beautiful.


----------



## Avaya

I'll be 1 year post relaxer next month (I don't know the exact date; I didn't write down the date of my 9/09 hair appt. in my calendar).  

I'm not going to measure my hair or post any pictures until December at the conclusion on the HYH challenge.  

I can say that my hair is definitely longer now in August than it was when I BC'ed in May


----------



## chelleyrock

I'm 2 months natural today!  :woohoo:


----------



## ilah

*When you BC'd  *- 7/21/10

*Your hair type/characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down)* - Strands are thin but there's a lot there - curls are small - shrinkage....Not too sure yet, wearing a weave due to initial length/texture shock after BC'ing LOL - growth pattern seems to be straight out and up

*Your current regimen*: TBD - Only had my hair for 4 days before I got the weave put in but I can't wait to figure out what works for my hair 

*Your favorite styles*: Will be working on teaching myself twists, and cornrows, better bantu's and shingling 


*Your current length and goal length*: About 4 inches. I'm hoping to reach APL or BSL with healthy happy hair

*Your photo album, if any*: Fotki Link Below


----------



## andromeda

MaintaintheSexy said:


> Hello Ladies! I joined LHCF towards the end of last year. I was about two months post relaxer around November and still gluing weaves to my hair and scalp  I wore braids in december and after taking them out, my hair was in poor condition; relaxed ends, new growth at the root, uneven, and dry   I washed my hair one night in January and after being inspired by the women on LHCF I decided to cut my hair off to an inch all over. I had a twa and a new outlook on my hair   It was at that moment that I decided to embark on a hair journey to grow my hair. Now in August, my hair is neck length and my short term goal is shoulder length and my long term goal is arm pit length and in 2012 I would like to be midback length. Right now, its hard and I get tempted to perm my hair and do this and that to it in an effort for a quick style. It is harder for me to style my hair because I don't want to do anything to it that will hurt it. Its so serious that I refuse to go back to the girl who sews in my weaves because I feel like she has not and will not help me to grow my hair. I wear sew in weaves as a protective style and my hair thrives underneath them. Being inspired by so many women on youtube, I am currently learning how to do it on my own. I've tried before and didnt do too well but I refuse to give up! I lost over twenty pounds and I just realize the importance of taking care of me.


Welcome!  Congrats on your weight loss and healthy hair journey!  Good luck on learning how to self-install - the idea sounds so daunting to me but based on what I've seen on lhcf, it's definitely acheivable and it's worth it!



Avaya said:


> I'll be 1 year post relaxer next month (I don't know the exact date; I didn't write down the date of my 9/09 hair appt. in my calendar).
> 
> I'm not going to measure my hair or post any pictures until December at the conclusion on the HYH challenge.
> 
> I can say that my hair is definitely longer now in August than it was when I BC'ed in May


Congrats!



chelleyrock said:


> I'm 2 months natural today!  :woohoo:






ilah said:


> *When you BC'd  *- 7/21/10
> 
> *Your hair type/characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down)* - Strands are thin but there's a lot there - curls are small - shrinkage....Not too sure yet, wearing a weave due to initial length/texture shock after BC'ing LOL - growth pattern seems to be straight out and up
> 
> *Your current regimen*: TBD - Only had my hair for 4 days before I got the weave put in but I can't wait to figure out what works for my hair
> 
> *Your favorite styles*: Will be working on teaching myself twists, and cornrows, better bantu's and shingling
> 
> 
> *Your current length and goal length*: About 4 inches. I'm hoping to reach APL or BSL with healthy happy hair
> 
> *Your photo album, if any*: Fotki Link Below


Welcome!  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Grand Prix

So I tried diffusing my hair.

You can tell the different textures reacted differently. The top sort of rised up, got very fluffy and my curls seemed bigger/looser.
The bottom and back just sort of looked the same when they do wet, hanging in tight spirals. It really missmatched.
And sigh, that shape.





I guess it looks alright in the pic, but seriously, IRL it was all lopsided.

Now the front up close just looked bad. All fluff and frizzy stretched out waviness.





I might try again when my hair is longer and the shape won't matter too much? Or when I actually want my hair to look frizzy. 

I used very low heat, so no harm done. I cowashed afterwards and it looked fine. I just wish I could _do_ something when I want my hair to look a little nicer than usual.


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix you know that I love your hair!! I don't know what to say about the shape because i've given up on trying a wash and go until my hair is much much MUCH longer than it is right now, for that very same reason.

Hopefully by March I'll have 4 more inches of growth, which could possibly translate into a cuter "out" style.

But your hair looks very "nice" in the pictures, and I don't think you'd have to do anything else to make it look "nicer", it's gorgeous.


----------



## Platinum

Welcome all natural newbies!


----------



## Platinum

My truck was in the shop over the weekend for routine maintenance so my company put me in a hotel. I tried to take some length shots but my web cam wouldn't cooperate. I took some pics but it's really hard to see my true length because of the shrinkage. I'll guess I'll try again if I get home this weekend. The front stretches to my nose, the sides are chin/neck length/grazing shoulder (uneven lengths) and my nape falls at the shoulder. I would love to try to make APL next year. Excuse the crazy look on my face.


----------



## Foxglove

Random- I can comfortably do low puffs now 
I'm a slow grower so I'm trying not to do length checks so often. I know my hair is growing bc my puff is growing. I can't wait to get a nice size ponytail


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Getting ready to start my twists....had to pop in for a quick product RAVE!

OK, so I finally tried Kimmaytube's leave in concoction, and OMG ladies this stuff MELTS my tangles!!! I put it on last night on wet hair and did some medium sized twists to prepare for my kinky twists. As my hair starts to dry it gets really tangled (especially in the back). I took sections of hair and smoothed the leave in from root to tip several times and the tangles melted away. I LITERALLY had mouth wide open syndrome. Today my hair is moisturized, shiny, and soft .

*** For my mix I substituted Giovanni smooth as silk *conditioner* for Knot today(has many of the same ingredients as Giovanni direct leave in but is thicker and has the same ph as knot today). I can't be spending knot today kind of money 

2 tablespoons Giovanni
2 tablespoons whole leaf aloe vera juice
2 teaspoons castor oil
2 teaspoons jojoba oil
Mix very well

Try it!!


----------



## lovely_locks

my hair grows so weird. the front stretches halfway down my forehead. the top of my head is just flourishing. the back of my head is growing so freakin slow. and my kitchen area is halfway down my neck!


----------



## Foxglove

I got the eonhair. The packs look really small. They said on the website 2 packs should be enough. I'll have to make my sections bigger than normal. I'll probably put the twists in in the next couple of days


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Hey ladies, i havent contributed anything in a while so here we go...
















half way through blow dry flat iron job







done


----------



## Foxglove

The tangle teezer. I'm really intrigued
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpG1esRtrtc


----------



## chelleyrock

Foxglove said:


> The tangle teezer. I'm really intrigued
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpG1esRtrtc


 
Wow, I think I want one now.


----------



## Evallusion

*6 MONTHS POST CHOP*

I'm 6 months post chop today.  I believe my hair is between 2 1/2 to 3 inches...I  stopped measuring because "a watched pot never boils".  I've been doing my "wash and puffs" and will continue to do so until I get some twists or braids...I need a protective style asap!  I've stopped buying things and I'm using what I have on hand until Qhemet has her black friday sale in November.   I'm starting to find some splits in my hair...not happy about this...Other than that, everything is cool.

*Here's a before and after:*
1st pic is day one (Feb 11, 2010)
2nd pic is 6 months post chop (August 11, 2010)


----------



## MummysGirl

Congratulations to the newbies, and to those who are reaching milestones! Loving the pictures ladies 

I can't believe I've been natural for almost 2 months, it feels like it's been less than a month - still loving it!

I still haven't posted pictures! Unbelievable! This weekend, I'll take and post many pictures 

So... I've been wearing a puff all week, at night, I put my hair in 2 cornrows, morning I take them out, moisturise lightly comb then back into a puff. Yesterday someone at work told me I looked "great" and I got compliments from a friend the day before 

Yesterday I DC'd dry hair for a couple of hours, cowashed. Applied my leave in and detangled in sections then braided each section. I think I ended up with 8-10 braids. This morning, I took them down (90% dry), moisturised (didn't detangle) and my hair's back in a puff  Hmmmm... I'm at work now but there's no harm in taking a picture now and posting at the weekend 

My hair will be back in twists this weekend...


----------



## lwilliams1922

*Re: 6 MONTHS POST CHOP*



Evallusion said:


> I'm 6 months post chop today.  I believe my hair is between 2 1/2 to 3 inches...I  stopped measuring because "a watched pot never boils".  I've been doing my "wash and puffs" and will continue to do so until I get some twists or braids...I need a protective style asap!  I've stopped buying things and I'm using what I have on hand until Qhemet has her black friday sale in November.   I'm starting to find some splits in my hair...not happy about this...Other than that, everything is cool.
> 
> *Here's a before and after:*
> 1st pic is day on (Feb 11, 2010)
> 2nd pic is 6 months post chop (August 11, 2010)



puffs do not equal retention for me.  I get the best growth/retention from little finger twists with a good amt of conditioner and JUICE.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Foxglove said:


> I got the eonhair. The packs look really small. They said on the website 2 packs should be enough. I'll have to make my sections bigger than normal. I'll probably put the twists in in the next couple of days



I'm using equal brand Marley braid and should use about 4-5 packs.


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> The tangle teezer. I'm really intrigued
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpG1esRtrtc


 
Dang you Foxglove!! You always come up with the greatest vids. So you know I had to get me one of those tangle teasers. I'll let you all know how it works out when I get it. 
And I know you've seen this pic already Fox, but I wanted to share it with everyone else. So I finally wore my hair out comfortably with no head bands or other hair accessories. I even got an compliment from my mom who is not a big fan of natural hair. You think she might be coming around?:scratchch This is just my usual routine of the curl activator an ecostyler gel. This works well for me so I just stick with it. I am really loving my hair.


----------



## Foxglove

Trini_Chutney said:


> I'm using equal brand Marley braid and should use about 4-5 packs.



I took one of the coils and stretched it. It expands a LOT. It looks and feels different than marley hair. I do like that you don't have to do anything to the ends bc for the life of me even when I dunk kinky twist hair in boiling water it never comes out like the salon



StephElise said:


> Dang you Foxglove!! You always come up with the greatest vids. So you know I had to get me one of those tangle teasers. I'll let you all know how it works out when I get it.
> And I know you've seen this pic already Fox, but I wanted to share it with everyone else. So I finally wore my hair out comfortably with no head bands or other hair accessories. I even got an compliment from my mom who is not a big fan of natural hair. You think she might be coming around?:scratchch This is just my usual routine of the curl activator an ecostyler gel. This works well for me so I just stick with it. I am really loving my hair.



I have to share the vids. I can't be the guinea pig 
I'll probably get a tangle teaser in the next few months though
And I'll say it again your wash and go looks great!


----------



## MummysGirl

My hair this week...

Tuesday:




Wednesday (sorry there's loo roll in the picture, I took this picture at work... talk about dedication  ):




Today (is it ok for me to say I love my hair cos I do!!!  ) :


----------



## divinefavor

Gorgeous hair MummysGirl!

I am still loving my natural hair!  I will be two weeks natural on Saturday!!!  I'm still trying to figure out what my natural hair likes.  I think I'm going to try more natural products.


----------



## Evallusion

*Re: 6 MONTHS POST CHOP*



lwilliams1922 said:


> puffs do not equal retention for me.  I get the best growth/retention from little finger twists with a good amt of conditioner and JUICE.



So far so good with the puffs.  I can't keep a protective style with my natural hair for longer than a week.  I love playing in my hair too much.  But if I get some micros or senegalese twists, I will keep them in forever...especially if I have to pay 100 bucks for em, lol.


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24 said:


> Grand Prix you know that I love your hair!! I don't know what to say about the shape because i've given up on trying a wash and go until my hair is much much MUCH longer than it is right now, for that very same reason.
> 
> Hopefully by March I'll have 4 more inches of growth, which could possibly translate into a cuter "out" style.
> 
> But your hair looks very "nice" in the pictures, and I don't think you'd have to do anything else to make it look "nicer", it's gorgeous.


 
Thank you so much cch!
I'm still mad at you for not posting pics of your WnG though. 

As for the shape, when it's airdrying you can scrunch and stretch your hair in certain places to make it look better.
Who knows when you'll have short hair again, might as well enjoy it for a little bit.
...oke:


StephElise, you look so pretty with your hair out like that!

MG, seriously, your texture..


----------



## bride91501

Hello fellow newbies!  Just wanted to share my most recent month of progress with you guys.  I am constantly amazed that my hair actually grows- some of you may take this for granted but for years mine never did.

Anyway, before the tears start, take a look at my growth over the last month:


July 15, 2010
[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/LHHJ/EH15inchesGrowth6wkspostBC.jpg[/IMG]

August 12, 2010
[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/LHHJ/NapeLC.jpg[/IMG]

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## -PYT

Lovely pics, ladies.  I twisted my hair last night/this morning.  the same style I had a while back.  flat twists on the sides and the rest individually twisted.  I washed with EQP Creme Conditioning Poo and then conditioned with AOHSR.  I'm wondering if I should have clarified.  My hair felt kinda like straw when I was trying to twist 

Or maybe it was drying too fast from sitting in front of the fan? 

Couple progress pics (sorry the mac cam is a lil dark):
March 




Now


----------



## GeauXavi

flawedbeauty....your 10 month progress is amazing! i love your color also!

On my end...i tried a couple of styles this week... first, flat twists with a phony pony...then i released them for a twist out... I lovedddd the twist out this time here are my results


----------



## Trini_Chutney

StephElise said:


> And I know you've seen this pic already Fox, but I wanted to share it with everyone else. So I finally wore my hair out comfortably with no head bands or other hair accessories. I even got an compliment from my mom who is not a big fan of natural hair.



Steph you look fantastic! Loving your curly fro.



Foxglove said:


> I took one of the coils and stretched it. It expands a LOT. It looks and feels different than marley hair. I do like that you don't have to do anything to the ends bc for the life of me even when I dunk kinky twist hair in boiling water it never comes out like the salon


 Be sure to post pics, I wanted to try that hair but I had these packs that I brought over here with me and wanted to use them up.



bride91501 said:


> Hello fellow newbies!  Just wanted to share my most recent month of progress with you guys.  I am constantly amazed that my hair actually grows- some of you may take this for granted but for years mine never did.
> 
> Anyway, before the tears start, take a look at my growth over the last month.Happy growing ladies!



That's some great progress girl!



-PYT said:


> Lovely pics, ladies.  I twisted my hair last night/this morning.  the same style I had a while back.  flat twists on the sides and the rest individually twisted.  I washed with EQP Creme Conditioning Poo and then conditioned with AOHSR.  I'm wondering if I should have clarified.  My hair felt kinda like straw when I was trying to twist
> 
> Or maybe it was drying too fast from sitting in front of the fan?
> 
> Couple progress pics



Your hair is growing fast. And, your flat twists are the bomb! Mine still come out janky.




Conqueror_aka said:


> On my end...i tried a couple of styles this week... first, flat twists with a phony pony...then i released them for a twist out... I lovedddd the twist out this time here are my results



Conqueror I'm loving this, the style was so cute and the twistout is fabulous.



I finished my twists yesterday but I couldn't find the usb cord for the camera. Anyway, here they are. They look cute down but it's too hot for that . I'm hoping to keep them in for 6 weeks even though I did this set a little bigger than the last.


----------



## divinefavor

StephElise said:


> Dang you Foxglove!! You always come up with the greatest vids. So you know I had to get me one of those tangle teasers. I'll let you all know how it works out when I get it.
> And I know you've seen this pic already Fox, but I wanted to share it with everyone else. So I finally wore my hair out comfortably with no head bands or other hair accessories. I even got an compliment from my mom who is not a big fan of natural hair. You think she might be coming around?:scratchch This is just my usual routine of the curl activator an ecostyler gel. This works well for me so I just stick with it. I am really loving my hair.



Girl, I couldn't see your pic from work yesterday!  OMG!  Your wash and go is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

MummysGirl I don't know how I missed you in that post. Your hair is supa dupa fly!


----------



## divinefavor

bride91501 said:


> Hello fellow newbies!  Just wanted to share my most recent month of progress with you guys.  I am constantly amazed that my hair actually grows- some of you may take this for granted but for years mine never did.
> 
> Anyway, before the tears start, take a look at my growth over the last month:
> 
> Happy growing ladies!



Wow, your hair grows fast!  Awesome progress!  What are you using on your hair?



-PYT said:


> Lovely pics, ladies.  I twisted my hair last night/this morning.  the same style I had a while back.  flat twists on the sides and the rest individually twisted.  I washed with EQP Creme Conditioning Poo and then conditioned with AOHSR.  I'm wondering if I should have clarified.  My hair felt kinda like straw when I was trying to twist
> 
> Or maybe it was drying too fast from sitting in front of the fan?
> 
> Couple progress pics (sorry the mac cam is a lil dark):



PYT, your hair is beautiful!!  I wish I had skills to style my hair like that.  Your hair has really grown!



Conqueror_aka said:


> flawedbeauty....your 10 month progress is amazing! i love your color also!
> 
> On my end...i tried a couple of styles this week... first, flat twists with a phony pony...then i released them for a twist out... I lovedddd the twist out this time here are my results



Beautiful hair Conqueror!  You all are some styling sistas!  I need to learn how to!


----------



## lovely_locks

my hairs is long enough for finger twists but my hair is so curly that its hard to twist but once i twist it unravels and goes back to its natural curl....annoying


----------



## hopeful

I don't think I've ever posted pics in this lovely thread. So here are a few. My twists, a twist-out, and blow-dried:


----------



## Trini_Chutney

hopeful said:


> I don't think I've ever posted pics in this lovely thread. So here are a few. My twists, a twist-out, and blow-dried:



Beautiful.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

It's been over two months since my BC, and I'm enjoying my hair.

I think I'm addicted to Ecostyler, though.







2 MONTHS NATURAL~A Photo Montage


----------



## Avaya

Hey y'all, question: I have my hair in individual box braids (my hair without extensions, at least in the back).  I want to rinse my hair but I'm afraid this will cause matting.  Will it?  The braids are about the size of a pencil, maybe a little bit smaller.

My plan was to rinse, add my shea mix to my ends, band the ends with scrunchies (or maybe the whole braid), and let my hair air dry..

Good idea?  Bad idea?  Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Foxglove

Avaya said:


> Hey y'all, question: I have my hair in individual box braids (my hair without extensions, at least in the back).  I want to rinse my hair but I'm afraid this will cause matting.  Will it?  The braids are about the size of a pencil, maybe a little bit smaller.
> 
> My plan was to rinse, add my shea mix to my ends, band the ends with scrunchies (or maybe the whole braid), and let my hair air dry..
> 
> Good idea?  Bad idea?  Please advise. Thanks!



I rinsed my hair almost everyday when I wore my twists. I rinsed and ran some kccc through them. I'm sure you'll be able to rinse them


----------



## -PYT

When you ladies are wearing your hair twisted do you guys constantly get asked if you are trying to get locs?  My whole family was asking me that today.  I don't think they comprehend twists as a style...


----------



## Foxglove

I tried putting the spring twists in. I don't know what I was doing wrong but they weren't coming out like I wanted so I took them out. I ended up doing a twist and curl (which came out looking like a chunky twistout). Here are some comparison pics from my BC (3/23/10) and yesterday (8/14/10)
Twistout





Wash and go puff





Hair right out of the shower





Front





Side





Back


----------



## Ltown

-PYT said:


> When you ladies are wearing your hair twisted do you guys constantly get asked if you are trying to get locs? My whole family was asking me that today. I don't think they comprehend twists as a style...


 
I don't wear twist my hair won't hole. But I have never seen anyone IRL wear twist, even being in DMV. I've only seen them on the board. So don't be surprise most braided styles are weaves, cornrows, locs and now sister locs.  Yours are very creative and pretty, they'll get use to them.


----------



## Stepiphanie

-PYT said:


> When you ladies are wearing your hair twisted do you guys constantly get asked if you are trying to get locs?  My whole family was asking me that today.  I don't think they comprehend twists as a style...



I've been getting that questions about whether or not i was loc'ing since about 10 months into my transition. Most people don't comprehend twist outs. braid outs, bantus and all of the of the styles that we do over here. Funny enough I wore twists all last week and didn't get not one loc question. People are just curious, I guess.


----------



## MummysGirl

Great Progress FoxGlove!!! I'll do comparisons in a couple of months 

-PYT, the locs comments = weird. I think it's just people's reaction to natural hair. If it's not combed/blown out, it looks tangled to them.

Ladies, I've been so lazy, I couldn't do my twists over the weekend. I was home all day on Sunday (my hair was in ~8 braids and stayed that way until this morning  )

So of course my hair's back in a puff  IT actually makes sense to wait till this weekend cos it's my friend's birthday on Saturday and I want to wear my hair out. So I'm definitely twisting it up on Sunday... promise to myself


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> When you ladies are wearing your hair twisted do you guys constantly get asked if you are trying to get locs?  My whole family was asking me that today.  I don't think they comprehend twists as a style...



My mom asked me this after complimenting my mini twists which is weird bc she hates locs. 
In other news I might revisit the mini twists again since I failed at putting in the spring twists


----------



## Foxglove

Mini twists take 2. I made this set bigger than the last. I liked the look of the last set better. Maybe these will grow on me.
Dry





Wet with gel


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

*waves*  ♥


----------



## Foxglove

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *waves*  ♥



Welcome back!!


----------



## -PYT

I love your hair, dr. fox!  what have you been up to with your hair vainjane?


----------



## GlamaDiva

Hi Ladies 

When you BCd--August 14, 2010

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd--about 6 months post relaxer

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness--still trying to figure my hair type; right now it appears to be 4a with a few little 3cs appearing; but I'm sure this will change in time. My hair seems to pretty dense and definitely shrinkage (my hair stretched is about 3 inches; unstretched it looks about 2 inches)

Your current regimen--so far co wash at night, growth aids, moisture and seal to baggy the rest of night and then rinse hair in the morning add moisture and wear a wash and go; will be trying eco styler with wash and go tomorrow

Your favorite styles--wash and go is all i can really wear right now

Your current length and goal length--TWA; short term neck length
Your photo album, if any


----------



## Evallusion

I got my hair braided today.  I'm going to try and keep them in for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## Platinum

Keep up the good work everybody! I haven't done anything lately. Still wearing my afro and headband everyday even though a friend told me that I look like Jimi Hendrix like that. I tried an oil rinse the other night with olive oil and I think it's a keeper. I think I may have mentioned that I was going to start back on Mega Tek, I haven't yet but I will be mixing tonight and doing my first application since the Megatek craze back in 2008.


----------



## EllePixie

Does anyone know if diffusing your hair tangles it? I have been trying to diffuse my hair in order for it to dry faster (it takes FOREVER), but it seems Izzy is now super tangled at the roots, and I never had this problem before...it must be the diffusing right?


----------



## pookaloo83

I blew my hair out recently:


----------



## -PYT

I think I may take a page outta LongHairDon'tCare's book and wear cornrows this fall/winter.  Might alternate with flat twist styles.  I just want retention during the cold months.  Are you ladies getting trims at all?  I've snipped here and there if the ends of my twists were wonky or had ssk's.


----------



## Platinum

-PYT said:


> I think I may take a page outta LongHairDon'tCare's book and wear cornrows this fall/winter. Might alternate with flat twist styles. I just want retention during the cold months. Are you ladies getting trims at all? I've snipped here and there if the ends of my twists were wonky or had ssk's.


 

I haven't done any trims since I bc'd. I'm like you. I just do a search and destroy on ssk or splits. I'm thinking about going back to my beloved Senegalese Twists for the winter.


----------



## hairsothick

Sooooo I was blowing my hair out tonight in preparation for some mini twists right?  Well 1/4 of the way through I decided that I would flat iron it.  The hair gods had some other plans for my hair because as soon as that though crossed my mind, I dropped my blow dryer and it pulled the light fixture out of the socket in the bathroom (the outlet was connected to the top of the fixture.  I'll take that as a sign to hold off on the flat ironing. 

I want some baby curl twists.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Hi everyone,

I finally figured to join in on this thread.  I kinda usually sit in the back row watching everything go on, but now is the time I'm going to need as much help and reassurance with my hair as possible.  

When you BCd:  I BC on August 12, 2010
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 4 mos post relaxer and just had the urge to do it.
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness: This is where I will need the most help.  I believe that I am a 4b with 4a scattered around in there.  We will see as we progress.  My crown area curls clump together more than the hair around my nap area, but I figure this is normal.  Also, my nap area hair is more soft and cottony.  I say I have stretched about 2 1/2" on the top and maybe 2" along the sides with not so horrible shrinkage. 
Your current regimen:  So far, I have no regimen.  I'm still working on what my hair likes and dislikes.  I co-wash, everyday to every other day with either Aussie Moist or HE Hello Hydration.  Leave-in with Kimmay's concoction or HE LTR and then seal with jojoba oil. I try to clarify and DC once a week.  This is all subject to change.
Your favorite styles :  Right now a TWA is all I got.  I'm thinking when my hair grows out a little more I will go back to PS-ing it more.
Your current length and goal length:  I have a TWA right now.  My goal length is BSL or MBL.  I like just enough hair...not too long, not too short.
Your photo album, if any:  I have a few photos in my profile and will add more when I'm not lazy.
I'm looking forward to having a great Hair Journey and sharing it with you ladies.


----------



## nestlequik

-PYT said:


> I think I may take a page outta LongHairDon'tCare's book and wear cornrows this fall/winter.  Might alternate with flat twist styles.  I just want retention during the cold months.  Are you ladies getting trims at all?  I've snipped here and there if the ends of my twists were wonky or had ssk's.




I haven't had a trim yet.  I'm thinking by the end of the year I'll have someone do it for me.


----------



## divinefavor

For the 4A fine hair naturals, what products do use?  Do you get great moisture from them?  Do you get any curl definition?  Does your fine strands prefer natural/organic products?  TIA for your help!


----------



## Evallusion

-PYT said:


> I think I may take a page outta LongHairDon'tCare's book and wear cornrows this fall/winter.  Might alternate with flat twist styles.  I just want retention during the cold months.  Are you ladies getting trims at all?  I've snipped here and there if the ends of my twists were wonky or had ssk's.



I don't trim...just search & destroy.  And cornrows are my plan for this fall/winter.  I had my first set done a few days ago and I love it.

-------------------------------------------------------------

*I posted this somewhere else...this is my new plan:*

Exactly! In regards to growth, thats why I'm in braids. If I keep my loose hair out, I'm going to keep playing in it and slowly break it all off. And since I paid 50 bucks for these things (which I NEVER do), I'm gonna keep them in till FOREVER AND A DAY. I'm gonna get my money's worth!!

So in regards to styles/growth, I'm going to continue getting cornrows/braids/kinkytwists until I can't stand it anymore. It would be awesome if I can stay in a protective style until March. Everytime I take my hair down, I will let it rest for a week/two and then get it redone. So thats the plan. If I stay PS'd until March, that an opportunity for 3 inches of hair...THATS SIX INCHES ALL AROUND....and MY NATURAL HAIR HAS NEVER BEEN THAT LONG BEFORE...So I really, really, want to do this.

*Wish me luck ladies.*

*My regimen while in a PROTECTIVE STYLE, I will be using three products daily:*
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Leave-in Spray
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
**And if I feel the need to wash my hair, I will only rinse it with plain water**

*My regimen when I take my hair down and wear it loose in between Protective Styles:*
Shampoo with Renpure Organics Moisture Shampoo (red bottle)
Deep Condition with Taliah Waajid's Herbal Conditoner
Use Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Spray as a Leave-In/Mister
Moisturize with Oyin Handmade's Whipped Pudding
Seal With JBCO


I have a bunch of products on deck that I am trying to use up (namely moisturizers), so once I run out of one, I will post up with whatever I replace it with.

Ummm...yeah...thats it...


----------



## MummysGirl

Playing with my hair last night...




Was home all day today (flu) so my hair's been in 6 braids all day, I'll moisturise before I go back to bed (in 30 mins).


----------



## chelleyrock

MummysGirl said:


> Playing with my hair last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was home all day today (flu) so my hair's been in 6 braids all day, I'll moisturise before I go back to bed (in 30 mins).



Aww...feel better MummysGirl!  I'm loving your puffs.


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Playing with my hair last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was home all day today (flu) so my hair's been in 6 braids all day, I'll moisturise before I go back to bed (in 30 mins).



Oh man the flu is no joke. Hope you get better soon


----------



## Foxglove

I found a fotki with some awesome style ideas
http://public.fotki.com/msmikamika/...!!!!!/natural-styles-/mikaela-natural-styles/


----------



## hopeful

Welcome Kenny-Ann .


----------



## MsYoYo

Yonnie_729 said:


> I'm finally adding pics.
> 
> 
> I just finished these twistView attachment 75648



I took these out tonight. My head is too big for all that hair. 

I washed, conditioned, and now I'm putting in about 12 plaits to dry and stretch.

I will probably do two strand twist Sunday.


----------



## MummysGirl

20 months post


----------



## nestlequik

Just got some headbands from ebay.  My hair is still in a TWA about 2-3 inches when I stretch it but I really can't/don't do much except use KCCC. 

Anyway, out of total boredom and the outrageous prices I've seen for some of the cuter headbands out there I bought a few from ebay.  They took forever to ship since they came from Asia but I think they were worth it.  And I saved at least $10 even with shipping.

So here's what I got in the mail today.  I think they're pretty cute.  (Mind you, I'm a 30 something year old that works with a bunch of lawyers, can't do anything too too fun )


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm so glad i found something i liked for my hair. these twists on dry hair are the bomb. i don't have to do anything to my hair when i wake up! just moisturize when it feels a lil dry, and walk out the door! this is awesome! ♥


----------



## mrsjohnson75

FINALLY!! I can join you ladies  More pics to come...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744&page=151


----------



## nikolite

divinefavor said:


> For the 4A fine hair naturals, what products do use?  Do you get great moisture from them?  Do you get any curl definition?  Does your fine strands prefer natural/organic products?  TIA for your help!



I use a very minimal amount of products.  The staples/necessities include protein and Lekair conditioner (which has keratin).  Whatever you do, fine strands need to avoid build-up like the plague's plague! So a clarifying shampoo and/or avoidance of heavy, piled-on products is a must.  

When PSing I use a homemade butter I made from shea butter, aloe vera gel, and H6O for most of my styles.  

For daily moisture (and when I wear my hair out) I use my spray mix of I23, water, and H6O.  

I'm not one to try for defined curls, but you should try a light gel like the Fantasia IC gel.  

Lastly, I've come to realize over the years that whether a product is natural or not, cone or cone-free doesn't matter too much to my hair.  But I'd say my products tend to be pretty cheap, basic, and minimalist, leaning towards the natural end of the scale.


----------



## Foxglove

mrsjohnson75 said:


> FINALLY!! I can join you ladies  More pics to come...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744&page=151



Congratulations MrsJohnson! It seems like you've been transitioning forever


----------



## Grand Prix

mrsjohnson75 said:


> FINALLY!! I can join you ladies  More pics to come...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744&page=151


 
 Welcome to the club!



divinefavor said:


> For the 4A fine hair naturals, what products do use? Do you get great moisture from them? Do you get any curl definition? Does your fine strands prefer natural/organic products? TIA for your help!


 
The hair at the back of my head is avery fine 4a strands and I notice that it is easy to get it moisturized (YTC, AO White Camelia ) but I need to watch out that I don't overmoisturize because then it tangles and snaps so easily. Regular protein is a must for me!
I do get curl definition by just leaving conditioner in, but I also like the fluffiness, so I don't add gel or anything because I prefer it that way.


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove said:


> Congratulations MrsJohnson! It seems like you've been transitioning forever


 
Foxglove, your siggy is soo beautiful. Did you do that yourself?


----------



## pookaloo83

Evallusion said:


> I don't trim...just search & destroy.  And cornrows are my plan for this fall/winter.  I had my first set done a few days ago and I love it.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *I posted this somewhere else...this is my new plan:*
> 
> Exactly! In regards to growth, thats why I'm in braids. If I keep my loose hair out, I'm going to keep playing in it and slowly break it all off. And since I paid 50 bucks for these things (which I NEVER do), I'm gonna keep them in till FOREVER AND A DAY. I'm gonna get my money's worth!!
> 
> So in regards to styles/growth, I'm going to continue getting cornrows/braids/kinkytwists until I can't stand it anymore. It would be awesome if I can stay in a protective style until March. Everytime I take my hair down, I will let it rest for a week/two and then get it redone. So thats the plan. If I stay PS'd until March, that an opportunity for 3 inches of hair...THATS SIX INCHES ALL AROUND....and MY NATURAL HAIR HAS NEVER BEEN THAT LONG BEFORE...So I really, really, want to do this.
> 
> *Wish me luck ladies.*
> 
> *My regimen while in a PROTECTIVE STYLE, I will be using three products daily:*
> Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
> Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Leave-in Spray
> Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> **And if I feel the need to wash my hair, I will only rinse it with plain water**
> 
> *My regimen when I take my hair down and wear it loose in between Protective Styles:*
> Shampoo with Renpure Organics Moisture Shampoo (red bottle)
> Deep Condition with Taliah Waajid's Herbal Conditoner
> Use Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Spray as a Leave-In/Mister
> Moisturize with Oyin Handmade's Whipped Pudding
> Seal With JBCO
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of products on deck that I am trying to use up (namely moisturizers), so once I run out of one, I will post up with whatever I replace it with.
> 
> Ummm...yeah...thats it...




Can you explain why you would only rinse your hair with plain water and not shampoo? I cowashed while in braids and it was a nightmare.


----------



## hopeful

mrsjohnson75 said:


> FINALLY!! I can join you ladies  More pics to come...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744&page=151



Congrats!  The picture you posted looks great!


----------



## Foxglove

Grand Prix said:


> Foxglove, your siggy is soo beautiful. Did you do that yourself?



I used photo editing. I wish I could paint like that


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove said:


> I used photo editing. I wish I could paint like that


 
Lol, so do I. Still very pretty though.


----------



## LoveCraze

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> It's been over two months since my BC, and I'm enjoying my hair.
> 
> I think I'm addicted to Ecostyler, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MONTHS NATURAL~A Photo Montage


 

Chile.... you and me both. Plus I gotsta have me some curl activator too. Be feinding like a crack head when I don't.


----------



## LoveCraze

divinefavor said:


> For the 4A fine hair naturals, what products do use? Do you get great moisture from them? Do you get any curl definition? Does your fine strands prefer natural/organic products? TIA for your help!


 
As stated above, I love my curl activator gels and moisturizers. Creamy leave ins are great and my hair doesn't feel right unless I add my shea butter mixture to my wet hair. Castor oil is my favorite oil as well. Like nikolite mentioned, protein maintenance is very important to our fine strands so I make sure to keep some around. Henna also helps to strenghten my strands as well as cover my stray greys. Good tip nikolite about the build up issues. I think I was starting to experience this as well so I will make sure to do regular clarifying either with shampoo or my bentonite clay.



MummysGirl said:


> Playing with my hair last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was home all day today (flu) so my hair's been in 6 braids all day, I'll moisturise before I go back to bed (in 30 mins).


 
These puffs are so yummy.



mrsjohnson75 said:


> FINALLY!! I can join you ladies  More pics to come...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744&page=151


 

Congratulations on your BC mrsjohnson. Glad to finally have you here to stay.

So I've been gone a minute because we went on vacation in Puerto Rico. Lovely weather and beaches. I'll post a pic my DH took while I wasn't really posing just because. A few more are in my fotki.





Oh and this is a pic of my hair with no product, just leave in conditioner and castor oil. Not bad but I still like how my hair feels with the curl activator and ecostyler.




Now this was a true wash and go. The other pic of my hair with no head band was actually previously banded hair (to stretch in 4 puffs) that I took down and just refreshed. Missed you guys!!


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about buying some Benonite clay today if I can find a Vitamin Shoppe on my route. I haven't done much with my hair this week. I just banded and baggied. This week I baggied with Carefree Curl Gold activator gel, Worlds of Curls moisturizer and sealed with Black Castor oil. It seems like a good combination so far. I've been using Mega Tek  *only on the scalp* every other day (too early to tell if it's boosting my growth rate but my scalp itches like crazy).

Keep up the good work Everyone!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey ladies! i had a question for those with thick 4a hair and maybe you guys can help? i am currently transitioning... for 15 months so far and have been wearing protective styles ie weaves and braids...currently in braids. 

i have never had hair past my shoulders until now but obviously with the two textures its hard to tell, i wanted to know how did you guys manage to get thick natural 4a hair with relaxed ends into a ponytail of some sort? and what did the ends do? or what to do with them...honestly i havent touched my hair since like month 5 before i decided it was a lil too much work for me to deal with.

 i really want to give my hair a break from the braids in a few weeks and wanted to know should i try to straighten it and then put it in a ponytail/bun(watever works) or fit it in a ponytail when its wet? i cant imagine it working because its sooooooo thick and i feel like i would need like four hands to help with that.


----------



## Foxglove

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey ladies! i had a question for those with thick 4a hair and maybe you guys can help? i am currently transitioning... for 15 months so far and have been wearing protective styles ie weaves and braids...currently in braids.
> 
> i have never had hair past my shoulders until now but obviously with the two textures its hard to tell, i wanted to know how did you guys manage to get thick natural 4a hair with relaxed ends into a ponytail of some sort? and what did the ends do? or what to do with them...honestly i havent touched my hair since like month 5 before i decided it was a lil too much work for me to deal with.
> 
> i really want to give my hair a break from the braids in a few weeks and wanted to know should i try to straighten it and then put it in a ponytail/bun(watever works) or fit it in a ponytail when its wet? i cant imagine it working because its sooooooo thick and i feel like i would need like four hands to help with that.



You have a few options
-ponytail rollerset to stretch out your roots then do the ponytail
ETA this is one example of a ponytail rollerset 
http://maneandchic.blogspot.com/2008/09/cheat-set-ponytail-rollerset.html
-braid or twist your roots and set your relaxed ends like you normally would (rollers, braids, airdry, etc). This will also stretch out your roots 
-wet ponytail- after washing/cowashing, use your leave in and some kind of heavyish setting product (butter, gel, etc) and put your hair in a ponytail and tie a scarf so your egdes/base lays smooth. Then put the rest in a bun/ponytail


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ aww thank you sooooo much! i am actually looking forward to these last 3 months of my transition, because i have never had this much hair before let alone a ponytail. now i cant wait to take my braids out to actually style my hair!!!


sidebar: when you bc'd!! you were my inspiration to holdout on bc'ing so i can get a bangin puff like yours!


----------



## Foxglove

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^ aww thank you sooooo much! i am actually looking forward to these last 3 months of my transition, because i have never had this much hair before let alone a ponytail. now i cant wait to take my braids out to actually style my hair!!!
> 
> 
> sidebar: when you bc'd!! you were my inspiration to holdout on bc'ing so i can get a bangin puff like yours!



Aww thanks


----------



## msbettyboop

I won't come inside this thread anymore cos I'm really jealous of everyone. I've still got about 5 - 6 months to go with my transition and I want to be fully natural like YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## andromeda

Welcome to all the new naturals! 

Beautiful hair steph, mummysgirl (hope you're feeling better), pookaloo and others who've posted pics recently!
_______
These naturals in my neighborhood got me feeling inadequate.  I'll just try to continue to view them as source of inspiration rather than intimidation.

I've been wearing my hair in three-strand twists for a week.  Maneandchic did a post on them a few weeks ago.  I never watched the vid tutorial, I just did them on a whim and they turned out very nicely.  They show a bit more of my length and they look neater, too.  I'll probably re-do them today, so I'll take pics when I'm finished.


----------



## Grand Prix

Naijachocolat said:


> I won't come inside this thread anymore cos I'm really jealous of everyone. I've still got about 5 - 6 months to go with my transition and I want to be fully natural like YESTERDAY!!!


 
During my last transitioning months I could NOT come in here.
Everybody was all oke: and  and before you knew it.. :assimilat (I haven't forgotten, Platinum! )

Seriously though, stick to you goal, it will be so well worth it when you're finally there.


----------



## Evallusion

My braids are super fuzzy right now and I am ssoooooo not happy about it.  Its only been like 6 days...I wasn't expecting to combat fuzz until week 2.  I tie my hair down every night and I only rinsed my hair once in the shower (no smooshing or scrubbing...just ran water through my hair)...Oh well...I am still determined to keep them in for 4 weeks like I initially planned because I refuse to let my 50 bucks go to waste.


----------



## GlamaDiva

Hey ladies! I wanted to come in just to say that I experimented with Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue on my wash and go and absolutely looove the results! My avatar is what a pic of it after application. This may be replacing my EcoStyler because it doesn't make my hair stiff.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Well, the first day of school is tomorrow, and my 12 yo DD (who BCed in June with me), asked me to flat iron her hair. So I did a yogurt treatment on her hair, and DCed with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner, blew her hair out and flat- ironed it. Looks pretty good. I made sure to use a heat protectant, and put the iron on 375. She is one year post relaxer and two months natural.


----------



## -PYT

I find SSKs daily.  I'm wondering if they are left over from when I was still rocking my TWA?  I don't like the feeling of having them at all


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i got so many compliments from my family tonight on my twists. it felt great! and what made it even better is that my aunt (who can be really negative) was braggin on me talkin about i do all my hair stuff myself.  i like getting flowers thrown to me sometimes. especially considering how ugly my twists were the first time i did em. ♥


----------



## FebeeSigns

Hey everyone. I first Bc'd on April 18, 2008. I am now BC'ing yet again. I have a split end problem and they travelled way far up the hair follicle because I failed to trim them on time. My hair also grows in weird layers and unevenly because when I first bc'd 2 years ago, little did I know my stylist gave me a messed up high-top cut. In about a week I'll be cutting off all my hair just to start over and i will have to dig deep and find the confidence I once found 2 years ago all over again.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hey everyone! Loving all the pics, beautiful hair ladies.

Mummy'sGirl are you feeling better?

I'm still rocking my kinky twists. I planned on leaving them in until October, but I think the middle of September might be more realistic, I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## natura87

hairsothick said:


> Wash and go...7th day hair


 

Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## natura87

-PYT said:


> When you ladies are wearing your hair twisted do you guys constantly get asked if you are trying to get locs?  My whole family was asking me that today.  I don't think they comprehend twists as a style...



Even when I wear twistouts I hear, "Oh are you locing your hair?".

I have one cousin that does have locs and they are cool on him, but I don't think I would want them anytime soon.


----------



## natura87

I havent been in here as much as I should be.

Currently I am wearing a protective style, freestyle braids ( to the head) on one side and twists on the other. I have had these in for 1.5 weeks and if I can get  3 or even 4 weeks that would be awesome. When I take them out I will put box braids in for hopefully 2 or 3 weeks.

I haven't done a real length check in forever but it looks like I may reach APL before years end.


----------



## Anew

I wore my fro out for the first time this weekend, well not the first time but I felt super confident. It was a night out with the girls

I foolishly left my camera at home *womp womp*

 but I'm def gonna take pics the next time


----------



## mrsjohnson75

mrsjohnson75 said:


> FINALLY!! I can join you ladies  More pics to come...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744&page=151



More pics..

My first puff on dry hair. I think I patted it down..







Moisturized hair...it kinda clumps together






My afro - Left side





Right side





Back






I'm now trying to figure out my styling products. I love HH conditioner. I really want to do braidouts/twistouts but my hair never comes out right with my old transitioning technique which really only worked up until Month 11. My results look like the moisturized hair pick (a chunky fro) but I would like a more defined look. Shea butter and a little scurl or water is all I would use but that does nothing for me now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MummysGirl

Gorgeous mrsjohnson! 

I do my twistouts with 2 strand twists from flat twists (2 strands as well) and braidouts from box braids not cornrows so I suggest you try that  I also like the results when I've had the twists in for a few days. For me, it's not got much to do with the products used, I usually use shae butter as I'm twisting but not for definition just cos it's a butter and I love how my hair feels with it


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks Ladies, I feel much better, all I needed was a few days of R&R 



andromeda said:


> Welcome to all the new naturals!
> 
> Beautiful hair steph, *mummysgirl (hope you're feeling better)*, pookaloo and others who've posted pics recently!





Trini_Chutney said:


> Hey everyone! Loving all the pics, beautiful hair ladies.
> 
> *Mummy'sGirl are you feeling better?*
> 
> I'm still rocking my kinky twists. I planned on leaving them in until October, but I think the middle of September might be more realistic, I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Foxglove

I found the best updo ever. ever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTGt75SEjBc


----------



## Avaya

My hair felt so rough and dry last night after washing and deep conditioning.  Even my leave in failed to soften up my hair.  I was so disgusted last night!!! 

I was up until 1AM plaiting my hair. I'm at work with this dang scarf on my head.  I look like a fool!  I can't wait until it is cold outside so I can start wearing wigs.

I'm planning on two-strand twisting my hair tonight but I know it will be a disaster.  I'm so style challenged .


----------



## andromeda

Here are my three strand twists:




Here's how I styled them. lots of hairpins used:













 (my cornrowing skills still suck  )





 side bun


----------



## andromeda

mrsjohnson75 said:


> More pics..


Your hair is so pretty.  And I like that faucet in the background. 

I got my most defined results from using, iirc, my leave-in (giovanni direct) and ecostyler crystal and keeping the the hair set for a couple of days.



Foxglove said:


> I found the best updo ever. ever.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTGt75SEjBc


Beautiful.  Reminds me of something that mandy would do.  Very simple and elegant and it looks fairly easy to do.


Avaya said:


> My hair felt so rough and dry last night after washing and deep conditioning.  Even my leave in failed to soften up my hair.  I was so disgusted last night!!!
> 
> I was up until 1AM plaiting my hair. I'm at work with this dang scarf on my head.  I look like a fool!  I can't wait until it is cold outside so I can start wearing wigs.
> 
> I'm planning on two-strand twisting my hair tonight but I know it will be a disaster.  I'm so style challenged .



:hug:  I wonder why your hair is dry?  I know protein can help to lock moisture in longer...Maybe the dc didn't penetrate?  How about a hot oil treatment, with coconut oil (that's supposed to be very penetrating) or olive oil? :scratchch


----------



## Evallusion

So...I after only 8 days, I took out my 50 dollar cornrows.  I had too because about 15 strands of my hair came out...with the bulb attached.  They were pulling on the front of my hairline too hard. 

So, this is what my hair looks like now....I can't believe how BIG it is!!!  After several natural attempts...This is about as long as my natural hair has ever been...and it only took SIX MONTHS.  I'm too souped right now.  Can't wait to see my hair at the 1 year mark.


----------



## lovely_locks

i want to get braids so bad! but im scared of the braids resulting in a setback


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

andromeda, your twists are very nice. ♥


----------



## Evallusion

lovely_locks said:


> i want to get braids so bad! but im scared of the braids resulting in a setback



I've never had a problem with single braids (micros/kinky twists/etc)...its always the cornrows...just too much tension.  I may revisit them when my hair is longer...and I find a braider who doesn't try and braid my scalp.

But...if you do get them and something feels wrong...take them out asap.  Thats what I did.


----------



## FebeeSigns

i bc'd for the second time...a few minutes ago. It is REALLY uneven lmao. I have to go to the barber tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72

I've been in Atlantic City for the past 3 days. Been rocking the fro w\o a headband and loving it.I just joined the juice challenge and I know that has made the difference.i juiced in the past and my hair loved so I thought why not. I'm only using natural products.


----------



## yvette

I need to find a way to loosen up my curls a bit. I have some super tighttighttight coils. My hair looks wonderful wet with a little bit of KCC and some coconut oil in it. However, as soon as it drys, it shrinks.


----------



## divinefavor

Hello!!!  I'm almost 4 weeks post BC and I think my hair is growing already!  Yay!!!  I've been more confident lately and have had some days where I've worn my TWA without my usual ouchless bands!  I will upload pictures later!


----------



## divinefavor

yvette said:


> I need to find a way to loosen up my curls a bit. I have some super tighttighttight coils. My hair looks wonderful wet with a little bit of KCC and some coconut oil in it. However, as soon as it drys, it shrinks.



I need something to loosen my curls a little bit as well.  The back the curls are more loose than up top and on the sides.  I hope someone comes in with suggestions.


----------



## natura87

This is what my hair looks like now. Its fine from the crown down and I would say medium textured everywhere else.

I'm going on 2 weeks with these braids in (I switch it up on the other side) and I am trying to make it to 1 month. My last relaxer was in May or June of 08, I BC'd March 2nd at 2 in the morning, I am a 3c-4b mix with super shrinkage and I suck at styles. I conned my sisters bff (newly natural) into doing it for me.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm just experimenting with styling..


----------



## natura87

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm just experimenting with styling..



Ok, this is gorgeous!!


----------



## LoveCraze

yvette said:


> I need to find a way to loosen up my curls a bit. I have some super tighttighttight coils. My hair looks wonderful wet with a little bit of KCC and some coconut oil in it. However, as soon as it drys, it shrinks.


 


divinefavor said:


> I need something to loosen my curls a little bit as well. The back the curls are more loose than up top and on the sides. I hope someone comes in with suggestions.


 
Hmm, there a few things you could try in order to loosen your curls.

Mild heat
yogurt relaxer
henna
BKT/keratin
That's all I can think of right now.

I use henna but not for the curl loosening effect. I do it more for color transfer. I'm not really sure if my curls are looser. HTH


----------



## Platinum

I haven't done anything special with my hair lately but I can tell that I'm getting good growth and retention . Still rocking my fro and baggying. I started back on my Ecostyler Olive Oil gel.  I like to switch it up a bit. Sometimes I wear my hair in it's kinky state (no Ecostyler), other times I like to make my curls pop with the gel.

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Platinum said:


> I haven't done anything special with my hair lately but I can tell that I'm getting good growth and retention . Still rocking my fro and baggying. I started back on my *Ecostyler Olive Oil gel*.  I like to switch it up a bit. Sometimes I wear my hair in it's kinky state (no Ecostyler), other times I like to make my curls pop with the gel.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone.


 
Okay...I just bought this and am trying to figure out how to use it.  I put it on after a co-wash, HE LTR leave-in and jojoba oil.  It left the white flake things in my hair and also got a bit hard as the day went on.  Any suggestions on how it should be used (and in what order)?  I would just like to know before I "X" this product out.

Thanks


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Kenny-Ann said:


> Okay...I just bought this and am trying to figure out how to use it.  I put it on after a co-wash, HE LTR leave-in and jojoba oil.  It left the white flake things in my hair and also got a bit hard as the day went on.  Any suggestions on how it should be used (and in what order)?  I would just like to know before I "X" this product out.
> 
> Thanks



Use it with a glycerin based product without cones. I have used Long Aid Activator gel underneath the Ecostyler, and I've used my homemade spray mix (water, aloe vera juice, glycerin) as well. I get defined curls without the hardness. You could also try Aloe Vera gel underneath, too.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies,
Everyone's looking good. Congrats recent BC'ers (most especially my hair twin mrsjohnson  ). My hair's back in twists and I think I'm going to have it in twists for a long while. I loved wearing my hair out for 2 weeks but I don't have time for it at the moment. I'll redo the twists every 2 weeks. Cowash at least 2ce a week, DC at least once and moisturise and seal 2ce daily.

I'll try to post pictures tonight.


----------



## MummysGirl

Oh... saw this picure of my hair from a night out with friends... it was a low puff.


----------



## yvette

StephElise said:


> Hmm, there a few things you could try in order to loosen your curls.
> 
> Mild heat
> yogurt relaxer
> henna
> BKT/keratin
> That's all I can think of right now.
> 
> I use henna but not for the curl loosening effect. I do it more for color transfer. I'm not really sure if my curls are looser. HTH



I have to leave heat alone for a while, so that is out. I HATED henna and I can't do a BKT treatment because I have a scalp condition so I really have to be extra careful what I put on my hair/scalp. So, looks like I am going the yogurt route.....lol 

Does anyone know what kind is best? Also, how long do you leave it on?


----------



## cch24

Hi everyone! I haven't checked in in a while and I've been doing the bare minimum to my hair lately. For the past 10 days or so I've just been cowashing and bunning every morning without taking my hair down at night to re-moisturize. My hair doesn't seem to be having any negative effects, but I miss deep conditioning and massaging my scalp, so I'll try to get back on my routine by Friday.


----------



## andromeda

yvette said:


> I have to leave heat alone for a while, so that is out. I HATED henna and I can't do a BKT treatment because I have a scalp condition so I really have to be extra careful what I put on my hair/scalp. So, looks like I am going the yogurt route.....lol
> 
> Does anyone know what kind is best? Also, how long do you leave it on?



Fage Full Fat Greek Yogurt.  I think 30-45 min should be good.  I did this once during my transition, along with a tea rinse and haven't done it since.  My new growth was softer (that's the result I as going for) and somewhat loosened.  I haven't done it since becoming fully natural, although I do henna monthly (for color and strength).

  There are threads that go into detail about the process.  I'll see if I can find the one that I read...
eta: here's one and here's a link to more


----------



## -PYT

My hair feels great when I'm moisturizing and sealing every other day when in twists, but then soon as I co-wash them, they feel dry as the desert! I don't get it, but trial and error has eliminated that from my routine for sure


----------



## LoveCraze

yvette said:


> I have to leave heat alone for a while, so that is out. I HATED henna and I can't do a BKT treatment because I have a scalp condition so I really have to be extra careful what I put on my hair/scalp. So, looks like I am going the yogurt route.....lol
> 
> Does anyone know what kind is best? Also, how long do you leave it on?


 
  Check out this video. It gives step by step instructions as well as products. I haven't personally tried it but would love to know your results.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQD5vt5-3AI

ETA: It's called a Coconut Cream Relaxer


----------



## natura87

I washed my twistout so its sorta...um poofy but sorta intact. I'll try box briads or bantus tonight.


----------



## GlamaDiva

Kenny-Ann said:


> Okay...I just bought this and am trying to figure out how to use it.  I put it on after a co-wash, HE LTR leave-in and jojoba oil.  It left the white flake things in my hair and also got a bit hard as the day went on.  Any suggestions on how it should be used (and in what order)?  I would just like to know before I "X" this product out.
> 
> Thanks



I had the same problem with it being hard.  After looking at some YT vids, maybe we need to use less.  I know I think I had put too much on.  A lot of people I've spoken too said it hadn't left their hair hard, so maybe that's the prob

In the meantime, Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue and Curly Pudding have become my best friends   Curl definition and no more hard hair


----------



## GlamaDiva

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Use it with a glycerin based product without cones. I have used Long Aid Activator gel underneath the Ecostyler, and I've used my homemade spray mix (water, aloe vera juice, glycerin) as well. I get defined curls without the hardness. You could also try Aloe Vera gel underneath, too.


 
I'm going to try this way next time I decide to use my ecostyler


----------



## MzK

I'm soo style-challenged.  So tired of braidouts, but I can't think of anything else. WNGs--I'm afraid to do, bc my hair is like, layered (naturally), plus I don't think it'll look right on me. LOL. Then, I have some breakage.don't know if it's really bad or worse, damaged (can't tell)...*sighs* just venting.

Just gotta keep trucking along....this too shall pass.


----------



## Evallusion

...my computer was tripppin...


----------



## Evallusion

...my computer was trippin...


----------



## Evallusion

...my computer was trippin...


----------



## Evallusion

Well, as you already know I've been dealing with cornrow drama. Long story short, I took them out on day 8 and wore a braidout for 2/3 days. I was amazed by how big my hair was since it was stretched out (see avatar pic). 

I deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose on dry hair, and let me just say that after being in the hair game since 2006, this is the BEST DEEP CONDITIONER I HAVE EVER USED!!! I let my hair dry with NO product and it was soooooo SOFT. When my friend combed through it to twist my hair, there was very very little breakage. Woot! Woot!

So now my hair is in 2 strand twists. (It is about 2 3/4 - 3 inches long now.) And i'm wearing a wig over my twists. I'm gonna rock out with this for as long as possible because I'm at the point where I am extremely BORED and TIRED of my hair. This is the point where I always shave it off or texturize it; therefore, I am trying to hide my hair from myself so I won't start snipping it off.

Also, I have reached the point where my hair is about as long as its ever been throughout my many natural journeys. 

*My Milestone list (the ones in bold have been achieved!!!):

#1 Be able to wear a headband
#2 Be able to wear a shrunken puff and look halfway decent
#3 Get to the length that I was at during my 1st attempt at being natural*
#4 The Frohawk!!
#5 Ear Length Hair
#6 NL Hair
#7 Make a Ponytail to Wear a Fake Puff
#8 SL Hair
#9 Make 2 big PonyPuffs / 2 big Cornrows
#10 Be able to put 10 big twists in my hair at night and call it a day


----------



## andromeda

Evallusion said:


> Well, as you already know I've been dealing with cornrow drama. Long story short, I took them out on day 8 and wore a braidout for 2/3 days. I was amazed by how big my hair was since it was stretched out (see avatar pic).
> 
> I deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose on dry hair, and let me just say that after being in the hair game since 2006, this is the BEST DEEP CONDITIONER I HAVE EVER USED!!! I let my hair dry with NO product and it was soooooo SOFT. When my friend combed through it to twist my hair, there was very very little breakage. Woot! Woot!
> 
> So now my hair is in 2 strand twists. (It is about 2 3/4 - 3 inches long now.) And i'm wearing a wig over my twists. I'm gonna rock out with this for as long as possible because I'm at the point where I am extremely BORED and TIRED of my hair. This is the point where I always shave it off or texturize it; therefore, I am trying to hide my hair from myself so I won't start snipping it off.
> 
> Also, I have reached the point where my hair is about as long as its ever been throughout my many natural journeys.
> 
> *My Milestone list (the ones in bold have been achieved!!!):
> 
> #1 Be able to wear a headband
> #2 Be able to wear a shrunken puff and look halfway decent
> #3 Get to the length that I was at during my 1st attempt at being natural*
> #4 The Frohawk!!
> #5 Ear Length Hair
> #6 NL Hair
> #7 Make a Ponytail to Wear a Fake Puff
> #8 SL Hair
> #9 Make 2 big PonyPuffs / 2 big Cornrows
> #10 Be able to put 10 big twists in my hair at night and call it a day


 
Glad you like AOHSR and congrats on reaching your milestone.

I think I can get another week (or at least 3 more days) out of these three strand twists.


----------



## MummysGirl

What's with this new layout. I don't like it :/

How're you all doing? My twists are a week old now. I DC'd on dry hair hair (in twists) overnight and cowashed this morning... here's my hair wet:





I'll keep them in for another week. I'll redo them in a week - take one down and redo till I'm done with my whole head. I'll make sure I cowash, DC when my hair's in the twists.


----------



## Platinum

Using Benonite Clay right now and will follow up with a DC. I agree MG, I don't like the new layout either.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

hello ladies! i finally took my twists out. i think i lasted almost 2 weeks with my twists. i took them down and the twistout was gorgeous! i was really tempted to wear it, but i just had to wash and dc my hair because i skipped last week. the rinsed twistout was beautiful too. i'm gonna post pics for yal. i would put them in my fotki but i's scared lol. the rinsed twistout is in my siggy. ♥

twistout.  ♥


----------



## MA2010

Subscribing to this thread. I see a BC in the near future...........


----------



## AKA-Tude

I am so jealous of y'all & the twists/twist outs!!

Imma get there soon-
ONE DAY...


----------



## Anew

Okay I just did a search to see exactly when the first pic was taken and it was July 16, so this is 1.5 months worth of growth. I'm not sure if its good, bad, average or just okay. I was a little geeked though lol... So anyway the second pic was taken today. *44*

7/16/10





8/29/10





ETA: excuse my eye, I distorted the pic.


----------



## Shay72

I need to stop playing when it comes to detangling. I can just be so lazy sometimes.  I am finding little balls of hair at the end of my curls.  I feel like it just shed hair I did not fully remove. Tonight I will get it right.


----------



## MA2010

I did it ladies! Chopped it all off tonight!!!

100% Natural!


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair has grown a bit.

Here's my hair in April. I just bc'd.







Here's my hair last week. Just stretched by braiding it overnight.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

congrats on the bc ma2010! you have a lot of hair!  ♥


----------



## Platinum

I wasn't able to log back in after the Benonite Clay treatment. I think it's a keeper! Benonite Clay is an excellent clarifier that left my have feeling soft.

Keep up the good work, Ladies! Congrats to the new BC'ers!


----------



## LoveCraze

So big thanks to Foxglove about the tip on the Tangle Teezer.
 I've used it a couple of times and I must say that this is definately a keeper. It detangled my hair sooo fast without any tugging or pulling. I had very little hair in the brush and what I did have all appeared to be shed hairs not breakage. If you want to reduce your detangling time, I highly recommend this product. Not that I'm being paid for advertising or anything, but this has me wanting to put down my seamless big tooth comb.

ETA: wanted to try to add a pic


----------



## 1Aleeesha

I'm loving my hair so far.  My BC was May 1, 2010.  My favorite styles are two-strand twists and twist outs.  I bought a .5 inch flat iron and used it once...The results were cool, didn't have time to take pics of that though.

My favorite gel is African Essences.  Its beside the ECO Styler gel in the BSS.  This stuf is the truth and its only $1.79 for a giant tub of it lol.


----------



## pookaloo83

StephElise said:


> So big thanks to Foxglove about the tip on the Tangle Teezer.
> I've used it a couple of times and I must say that this is definately a keeper. It detangled my hair sooo fast without any tugging or pulling. I had very little hair in the brush and what I did have all appeared to be shed hairs not breakage. If you want to reduce your detangling time, I highly recommend this product. Not that I'm being paid for advertising or anything, but this has me wanting to put down my seamless big tooth comb.
> 
> ETA: wanted to try to add a pic


 
The teeth look really small! But i may give this a try. How much was it?


----------



## LoveCraze

The teeth are small but they aren't stiff in that it has some flexibility in them so as not to pull or snag hair. It's a European product(London) which converted to about $17 US including shipping and handling. Kinda steep but I really think it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## nuance7

I did the big chop on Saturday!!!!! 100% natural BABY!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

nuance, i love it!  ♥


----------



## Fiyawerks

EDIT NO PICTURE TO SEE


----------



## Fiyawerks

EDIT NO PICTURE TO SEE


----------



## MummysGirl

It's British and I don't know anything about it? I'm going to be on the look out for it


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies! Everyone's hair is looking good. I just made the decision to move into the Fitness Industry full time  This is the right time for me to do it but it's so scary BUT sooooo exciting. Just thought I'd share with you all. I still have a month left to work in my office job but I'm starting next month as a full time Fitness Instructor and Trainer (I currently do this part time/outside of work hours which is why I've been very busy).

My hair's still in twists... I cowashed after my workout this evening. I might do a twistout tomorrow but I'm definitely twisting my hair on Sunday.


----------



## Foxglove

Hey guys it's been a while since I checked in. I came in to praise my pick with metal teeth. It looks like this minus the fist




I've always used it and I love it bc it glides through my hair when I'm lifting my roots to fluff out my hair. Today I made the mistake of using a plastic one. Such a huuuuge difference. I know if I had been using the plastic one all along I would have ripped out so much of my hair. The metal just glides through my hair, it's not abbrasive, and I can fluff my hair without worrying about damaging it


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Ladies! Everyone's hair is looking good. I just made the decision to move into the Fitness Industry full time  This is the right time for me to do it but it's so scary BUT sooooo exciting. Just thought I'd share with you all. I still have a month left to work in my office job but I'm starting next month as a full time Fitness Instructor and Trainer (I currently do this part time/outside of work hours which is why I've been very busy).
> 
> My hair's still in twists... I cowashed after my workout this evening. I might do a twistout tomorrow but I'm definitely twisting my hair on Sunday.


 
Congratulations!! I would buy a membership but I'm too lazy to work out on the regular


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> So big thanks to Foxglove about the tip on the Tangle Teezer.
> I've used it a couple of times and I must say that this is definately a keeper. It detangled my hair sooo fast without any tugging or pulling. I had very little hair in the brush and what I did have all appeared to be shed hairs not breakage. If you want to reduce your detangling time, I highly recommend this product. Not that I'm being paid for advertising or anything, but this has me wanting to put down my seamless big tooth comb.
> 
> ETA: wanted to try to add a pic


 
must...resist...


----------



## Foxglove

I know I need to use multiquote but I'm making up for my vacation from this thread 
My favorite guy I love to hate for his skills made some new videos
This one is on refreshing two strand twists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi-kekgqom4

This one is on washing two strand  twists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLDI_qTKvA

It's worth it to mention he does this on small twists but I don't see why it wouldn't work on bigger twists


----------



## MA2010

Hi Ladies! 



When you BCd *August 30, 2010*

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *15 months*

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) *4b medium density....I dunno the rest of what you ask.....lol* 

Your current regimen *Playing it by ear for now. Conditioning to the max, however!*

Your favorite styles *So far, bantu knot outs*

Your current length and goal length *Current length is barely neck length, goal  length is APL stretched.*

My BC thread is in my siggy if you are interested!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Funny moment

I was on my way to work when I decided to stop by whole foods. I wanted to make my own dc for my wash day tomorrow. So I picked up an avocado some greek yogurt raw honey grape seed oil and garlic extract. I also picked up some acv. I went to the checkout. I start putting my stuff on the turn belt. The cashier starts scanning and she's looking at everything I have. Then she looks me. Then she looks at the stuff again then she looks at my hair and says

"Somebody is gonna have some fun tonight!"

I just looked at her and busted out laughing. What a funny way to start my morning.


----------



## chelleyrock

It's time for my mini twists to come out.  I've had them in for 2 weeks.  I wanted to keep them for a month but they're starting to look frizzy and I'm afraid they may lock.


----------



## chelleyrock

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Funny moment
> 
> I was on my way to work when I decided to stop by whole foods. I wanted to make my own dc for my wash day tomorrow. So I picked up an avocado some greek yogurt raw honey grape seed oil and garlic extract. I also picked up some acv. I went to the checkout. I start putting my stuff on the turn belt. The cashier starts scanning and she's looking at everything I have. Then she looks me. Then she looks at the stuff again then she looks at my hair and says
> 
> "Somebody is gonna have some fun tonight!"
> 
> I just looked at her and busted out laughing. What a funny way to start my morning.


 
 She was probably a 'cousin'


----------



## andromeda

How is everyone's hair doing?

Time for me to go back under wigs!  I've cherished the time that I've spent with my newly natural hair this spring and summer, but I'd like to give myself and my hair a break.  I think we both deserve it.  I got this wig, Otto:




I've actually known about this wig for some time, since glamazini has mentioned it several times.  I never entertained it as an option for me because I prefer a smaller curl/coil and although it looks gorgeous on glamizini, I am no glamazini and I wasn't sure if it would suit my face.

So, I decided that I wanted a curly wig with a bang/layers and I tried on a few (tracked some down online but I felt it was best to try them on) and it was just.too.much.hair.  One actually looked ok but it was a lacefront and I wasn't willing to pay more money for something that I'm not keen on.  Went to another store, looked around, explained what I wanted and the clerk said that otto was the only thing that fir my description.  I immediately remembered it from glamazini's blog and figured I might as well try it on...and was pleasantly surprised.  This was it!!!  I tried it on again when I got home and I really, really like it.     
Can't wait to experiment with different styles.

I guess I'll be doing my usual cornrowing underneath.  I think I might straighten my hair and do a trim (i'm overdue for one ) next week.  I'll do my usual henna this weekend a series of moisturizing dc's to prep it.


----------



## cch24

Hi ladies!

I've started a new (lazier) routine with my hair. I've been cowashing every morning, moisturizing, and wet bunning. I have been doing Bikram yoga about 5 days a week so if I have a class in the evening I will water rinse my hair, apply coconut oil, and put my hair in a loose bun for the night. If i don't work out then my bun stays in until I cowash the next morning. I'm still using Mane n Tail and the Shea Moisture DC on Friday's so that my hair gets the TLC it truly needs. I haven't noticed any extra breakage or dryness from not re-moisturizing at night. 

I plan on straightening in October when I'll be two years post!! I'm going to order the Mizani Thermasmooth system because it worked really well for my hair when the salon used it.

I think that after I straighten my hair I'll go back to re-moisturizing at night to fight the winter cold.


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> How is everyone's hair doing?
> 
> Time for me to go back under wigs!  I've cherished the time that I've spent with my newly natural hair this spring and summer, but I'd like to give myself and my hair a break.  I think we both deserve it.  I got this wig, Otto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually known about this wig for some time, since glamazini has mentioned it several times.  I never entertained it as an option for me because I prefer a smaller curl/coil and although it looks gorgeous on glamizini, I am no glamazini and I wasn't sure if it would suit my face.
> 
> So, I decided that I wanted a curly wig with a bang/layers and I tried on a few (tracked some down online but I felt it was best to try them on) and it was just.too.much.hair.  One actually looked ok but it was a lacefront and I wasn't willing to pay more money for something that I'm not keen on.  Went to another store, looked around, explained what I wanted and the clerk said that otto was the only thing that fir my description.  I immediately remembered it from glamazini's blog and figured I might as well try it on...and was pleasantly surprised.  This was it!!!  I tried it on again when I got home and I really, really like it.
> Can't wait to experiment with different styles.
> 
> I guess I'll be doing my usual cornrowing underneath.  I think I might straighten my hair and do a trim (i'm overdue for one ) next week.  I'll do my usual henna this weekend a series of moisturizing dc's to prep it.


 
Do you have any pics with it on? I like that wig! How much was it?


----------



## -PYT

Eww @ this forum.  I think my subscription is gonna run out soon   I've been neglecting my moisturizing and sealing routine this week.  I will get back on that boat in the morning   Glad you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Grand Prix

I decided I would straighten my hair today, and while I really want to, I'm so aware of the heat damage I might do. I've done this so many times during my transition, but now it seems more real. 
I'm also afraid it might turn out to be an uneven mess! Not to mention the heat damaged bits I simply snipped right off so my WnG's would look better. 

I wanted to wait until October, when I'd be 2 years post relaxer, but I'm itching to see what length I'm at now. I'm DCing with cones. I shall be brave.


----------



## Platinum

I still do not like the new layout.

 I notice my nape hangs down instead of growing out like the rest of my hair. It's been a week since I tried the Benonite Clay treatment and a lot of my coils are still defined. I tried "The One 'n Only Argan Oil" brand Moisture Repair Conditioner from Sally's and this is a keeper. I may try the Proclaim brand soon. I believe Sally's has a sale on both brands.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/repair-conditioner/SBS-539404,default,pd.html


----------



## Foxglove

Grand Prix said:


> I decided I would straighten my hair today, and while I really want to, I'm so aware of the heat damage I might do. I've done this so many times during my transition, but now it seems more real.
> I'm also afraid it might turn out to be an uneven mess! Not to mention the heat damaged bits I simply snipped right off so my WnG's would look better.
> 
> I wanted to wait until October, when I'd be 2 years post relaxer, but I'm itching to see what length I'm at now. I'm DCing with cones. I shall be brave.


 
Make sure you post pics! I'm waiting for 2 years post too



Platinum said:


> I still do not like the new layout.
> 
> I notice my nape hangs down instead of growing out like the rest of my hair. It's been a week since I tried the Benonite Clay treatment and a lot of my coils are still defined. I tried "The One 'n Only Argan Oil" brand Moisture Repair Conditioner from Sally's and this is a keeper. I may try the Proclaim brand soon. I believe Sally's has a sale on both brands.
> 
> http://s7d3.scene7.com/is-viewers/f...e7.com/is/image/&image=SallyBeauty/SBS-539404



I saw both of those at sally's this week. The PJ in me wanted to try it but the 2 for $10 sale started the next day so I left them. Let me know which one of the two brands you like the best


----------



## Anew

Can someone tell me what happened to the albums?

i thought i'd like the layout but its bugging me, im with you platinum


----------



## cch24

I tried to post a picture of my bun today but I can't figure out how to post a picture in my album or how to just attach a picture that's not already posted on the internet. So annoying.

Grand Prix- Be sure to post pics! I'll be straightening my hair in 5 weeks when I'm 2 years post! I can't believe we've made it this far!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Anew said:


> Can someone tell me what happened to the albums?
> 
> i thought i'd like the layout but its bugging me, im with you platinum


 


it's been moved from the right side of the profile to the left side. Just scroll down...


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> Do you have any pics with it on? I like that wig! How much was it?


No pics yet.  I might take some tonight or tomorrow, although I don't plan to start wearing it until next week.  It cost $30.  I think it would look nice on you.  

I'm still in the process of finding another wig(s) that has smaller coils, sorta like my half-wig Polly.






In other news, I bought some wheat germ oil today!   I also wanted to get rice bran oil but none of the stores that I went to had it.  I actually intended to get both oils from Whole Foods but they had neither!  I was so annoyed.  I ended up getting it from the vitamin shoppe.

I think I might do an overnight dc with the wgo before straightening.


----------



## Grand Prix

I think something went wrong. 
My hair feels very dry and fragile.. I never had this before, and I straightened many times during my transition. Any ideas?

It might have been the blowdrying. The unclumping caused sooo many ssk's! And I heard hairs snapping all over when I was flatironing using the comb chase method, my hairs were snagging on the comb the entire time _and_ I couldn't get my ends straight.
But then what am I supposed to do?

I'm happy with the way it looks, it's much longer than I expected, but the way it feels.. I think I'll be washing soon.

Blow dried 





Flat ironed (no laughing at my teddy bear patterned pyjama's)









The layers don't bother me at all, maybe I'll just trim the bottom one so my ends won't look so thin.
Without the flash they aren't see through like on the picture, but suddenly I'm seeing the difference between my pre- and post-chop hair. I miss the blunt ends..


Cch24, get yourself an album so you can upload your pics! We want to see your bun. 

Foxglove,  I can't wait to see your straightened hair. It'd be cool to see what lenght your shrinkage is hiding!


----------



## Foxglove

That's awesome it looks like your longest layers are around APL. I'm loving the thickness too


----------



## cch24

Oh my goodness Grand Prix your hair is gorgeous! And Foxglove is right, you do look like you're APL! I'm sorry you don't like the way your hair feels though. Maybe you could try rollersetting instead of blow drying? What products did you use? Again, it's beautiful!


----------



## Platinum

Wow Gran Prix! You've had some awesome growth! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Foxglove

My dream puff
http://public.fotki.com/beeniegyul/...year/may-june-july-aug-2010/puff-bath-14.html


----------



## Grand Prix

Thank you ladies! 
I'm _nearly_ APL, I think maybe in another month or two.

I DCed with Jason Naturals Sea Kelp conditioner, then washed with ORS Creamy Aloe, then conditioned with Aveda Dry Remedy for about 10 minutes.
All I used after that was Sabino, usually that's just enough.

I couldn't even rollerset when I was relaxed, let alone now that I'm natural.. I could bantu knot again, but those take forever to dry.

I'll figure something out! Maybe flatironing just isn't for me this winter.


----------



## Foxglove

Labor day shrunken fro! This will be the first time I'm going out in public (with people I know) with the shrunken fro





 ]
I'm still a little frustrated with the shrinkage. I feel like I'll have to be like 5 years post to show a little length in my wash and go


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello Ladies. Congrats to the new BC'ers and love the hair GP.

So I wanted to share a great shirt that I bought off of Etsy. It is soo cute and I couldn't wait to wear it. I bought the one with the cornrows into the puff. The other designs are flowing locks and then a TWA. 
The link to purchase is http://www.ohnaturaldesigns.com/

Below is a pic of the three styles from the website.


----------



## Platinum

StephElise said:


> Hello Ladies. Congrats to the new BC'ers and love the hair GP.
> 
> So I wanted to share a great shirt that I bought off of Etsy. It is soo cute and I couldn't wait to wear it. I bought the one with the cornrows into the puff. The other designs are flowing locks and then a TWA.
> The link to purchase is http://www.ohnaturaldesigns.com/
> 
> Below is a pic of the three styles from the website.


 
I like those shirts! I may look into ordering one soon. Thanks for sharing, Steph!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm in a hairstyle rut...all I can manage to do are variations of the puff. I don't think I have enough length for twists that I'd like...I want a break. I want some Senegalese twists or braids...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i want to straighten my hair too. i'm gonna wait til it gets cold. ♥


----------



## Platinum

I don't plan to straighten until about October (6 month post BC anniversary). Right now, all I wear is the puff. I may try another fro-hawk this week.


----------



## hopeful

Platinum said:


> *I don't plan to straighten until about October (6 month post BC anniversary).* Right now, all I wear is the puff. I may try another fro-hawk this week.



That's my plan also.  I'll make my 6-month anniversary in December.


----------



## Grand Prix

Can't wait 'till October so I can see all of your lengths!

I'm going to go ahead and have the longest DC ever (I don't think I even made 48 hours). I'd like to do it overnight but I never have. What if the cap it slips off? I know some of you cover it with a scarf, but my scarves always come off at night.

Any tips?


----------



## cch24

When I DC overnight I make sure to use my regular cotton pillowcase and not my satin/silk pillowcase so my cap won't slip all over the place.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi Ladies!!

Haven't been around these part in a while. Looks like everyone is doing great. I'm still experimenting as far as products for my hair, updates are in fotki. I finally figured out how to do a puff  so I've been wearing mostly twist outs and puffs. I tried KBB sweet ambrosia, and hair butter the last two weeks but I'm not too impressed impressed with the results. I got her stuff bc her shop is actually in my neighborhood, but I will be ordering my oyin and qhemet this weekend.

@ GrandPrix- Your hair looks great, you retained a lot of length!! I do understand what you mean in regards to how your hair feels, I've blown out my hair 2x's so far and hated the feel of it, so much so that I just took my spray bottle and spritzed it back to a fro lol. Guess we need to find the right prods for straightening hair.

Also, How are you guys dealing with ssk's? I've done the coconut lime treatment which helps tremendously with stretching hair and detangling, but I still feel like I'm getting them more than I should, anyone else?


----------



## andromeda

*pookaloo* here are pics of the wig.  I threw it on real quick.








It's not as shiny as it looks in the photo (I had flash on) but I'm thinking maybe I should wash it take off some off the shine bc I don't want it looking silly in pictures...

Here's a wash-n-go I did the other day









______________________
Beautiful hair Grand Prix!  Nice progress and awesome shine - it looks very healthy!


Foxglove said:


> Labor day shrunken fro! This will be the first time I'm going out in public (with people I know) with the shrunken fro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> I'm still a little frustrated with the shrinkage. I feel like I'll have to be like 5 years post to show a little length in my wash and go


I feel you.  I know shrinkage is part of the natural hair deal but not being able to show your full length is definitely frustrating.


----------



## MA2010

I braided my hair today (pics in my BC thread). I will try different styles this week and see if I like it. 

If not, I'll have a really defined braid out for church on Sunday!


----------



## Foxglove

Grand Prix said:


> Can't wait 'till October so I can see all of your lengths!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and have the longest DC ever (I don't think I even made 48 hours). I'd like to do it overnight but I never have. What if the cap it slips off? I know some of you cover it with a scarf, but my scarves always come off at night.
> 
> Any tips?


 
Plastic cap then scarf. If I still think it's going to fall off I throw a sleep cap pn top of that


----------



## Foxglove

I can't figure out how to put in those eonhair twists. it looks weird. I know you're supposed to twist to the left or something but it's not looking fluffy like the pictures. I picked up some regular kanekalon for senegalese twists. I'll put those in this weekend. I did a practice one today and it came out ok


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> *pookaloo* here are pics of the wig.  I threw it on real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as shiny as it looks in the photo (I had flash on) but I'm thinking maybe I should wash it take off some off the shine bc I don't want it looking silly in pictures...
> 
> Here's a wash-n-go I did the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________
> Beautiful hair Grand Prix!  Nice progress and awesome shine - it looks very healthy!
> I feel you.  I know shrinkage is part of the natural hair deal but not being able to show your full length is definitely frustrating.


 


Love it! And Love that wash and go!  I'll post the lace wig I'm wearing in a few. It looks similar.


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> I can't figure out how to put in those eonhair twists. it looks weird. I know you're supposed to twist to the left or something but it's not looking fluffy like the pictures. I picked up some regular kanekalon for senegalese twists. I'll put those in this weekend. I did a practice one today and it came out ok



So what you gonna do with that left over eon hair? Selling it?


----------



## Foxglove

pookaloo83 said:


> So what you gonna do with that left over eon hair? Selling it?


 
I'mma keep it. I'm going to figure this out if it kills me


----------



## texasqt

*Another 'Newly Natural' checking in 

* When you BCd: Yesterday, Sept. 6

* How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 17 months

* Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness: I'm mostly 4b and dry in crown area where most shrinkage occurs but soft in the nape area and less shrinkage.  Fine strands but lots of them giving the appearance of thick hair. Growth pattern appears to be down in some areas maybe due to length. Pen-sized springs/coils, IDK anything else right now. 

* Your current regimen - TBD. I flat ironed after BCing now considering doing a wash-n-go in the morning but not sure what to do
* Your favorite styles: TBD

* Your current length and goal length:  currently about 4 inches when straight all over (hair cut in layers) goal will be BSL

* Your photo album, if any: in my siggy*


----------



## Grand Prix

Thanks for the tips! I diluted AO GPB with coconut milk (I can't afford it otherwise ) and applied it to my dry hair, put it in two french braids, put on a shower cap, a head band and a scarf. It did not move and there was no leaking, and it even got nice and warm after a while. I've been missing out! From now on this is how I will DC.

Foxglove, I get your frustration. But shrinkage is the price you pay for having awesome hair like yours. 
And with all the variation you have with stretched styles, I think it's pretty cool.

Andromena, I was scrolling down your post (looking at the pics before reading, of course) and tought, oh, that's a nice wig and then saw the second pics and thought but WOW that one is gorgeous! 
I love your hair.


----------



## MA2010

Forgive me ladies but what is *ssk*?

*PLEASE DON'T QUOTE PICS!*

Here are more styles I am trying out with my new natural hair:










Old bantu knot out with a flat twist going across the front. It was really cute!

I'm working on a braided look this week:













I added the smallest flexi rids I own to the ends to curl them. I don't know what this will look like in the morning.


----------



## Ltown

Hey Newly Natural!  I see some new hairdo, looking cute. I have not done anything new to my hair, washngo are good for a day. I'm just doing buns/puffs too and since it will be getting cooler I'll keep bunning to protect and grow. 

StephElise love those t-shirts!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies. Everyone's hair's looking beautiful 

I've been so busy (what's new :lol). I took out my twists last Friday and wore a twistout until Tuesday morning - I had zero time to retwist. I cowashed yesterday, airdried in 2 puffs all day. I moisturised and braided before bed last night and hair's in a puff today. I have another busy weekend and will try my hardest to twist on Sunday night.


----------



## pookaloo83

Here's my lacefront that I'm wearing. It's not shiny like this really. I usually pull a little of my hairline out in front to make it look a little more natural. I didn't that day.


----------



## andromeda

Grand Prix said:


> Andromena, I was scrolling down your post (looking at the pics before reading, of course) and tought, oh, that's a nice wig and then saw the second pics and thought but WOW that one is gorgeous!
> I love your hair.


Awww, thank you!!!  I appreciate that!



pookaloo83 said:


> Love it! And Love that wash and go!  I'll post the lace wig I'm wearing in a few. It looks similar.


Thanks!!! 

Can't wait to see the lace wig!  All these anti-weave/wig threads piqued my interest in bhm (talk about unintended consequences  ) and I went over there and saw some really nice applications of lace wigs.  I thought I wouldn't be able to deal with a curly lace wig but it seems like it might be doable.  I really like that they allow for the appearance of a natural part.

How easy/simple is your application process for the lace wig that you've been wearing?


----------



## natura87

I took my braids and twists out after about 3 and a half weeks. I am letting my head rest for a few days and this weekend I will try mini box braids and curl those up for a while. I have a humongous puff on my head. Its like a flying saucer.


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> Awww, thank you!!!  I appreciate that!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the lace wig!  All these anti-weave/wig threads piqued my interest in bhm (talk about unintended consequences  ) and I went over there and saw some really nice applications of lace wigs.  I thought I wouldn't be able to deal with a curly lace wig but it seems like it might be doable.  I really like that they allow for the appearance of a natural part.
> 
> How easy/simple is your application process for the lace wig that you've been wearing?


 

I throw it on like a regular wig.. No glue or tape. It has combs so I don't need all of that.


----------



## MummysGirl

Yep Andromeda and GrandPrix - you have a LOT of beautiful hair 

I've been natural for ~2.5 months









I'll be back to my usual everyday posting at the end of the month, I miss this thread and you ladies


----------



## Chantelle09

I'm always happy to have the loveliest longest hair ever. I need some pics first though so I can post them


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations on your BC, TexasQT! I  the wig Pook! I  the WNG, Foxglove! Keep up the good work, Ladies!

I did a quick cowash the other day and didn't detangle. I'll never do that again. I have the worse shrinkage, tangles, and SSKs now. I think I'm going to use Mane and Tail detangler, then do an overnight prepoo with a good moisturizing and detangling condish, then see how that works. I don't usually use cones but I think I need something with superslip to detangling my hair.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> Congratulations on your BC, TexasQT! I  the wig Pook! I  the WNG, Foxglove! Keep up the good work, Ladies!
> 
> I did a quick cowash the other day and didn't detangle. I'll never do that again. I have the worse shrinkage, tangles, and SSKs now. I think I'm going to use Mane and Tail detangler, then do an overnight prepoo with a good moisturizing and detangling condish, then see how that works. I don't usually use cones but I think I need something with superslip to detangling my hair.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
You may have to come over to the cone side. Completely cone free didn't work for me. You could try using cones only for your hardcore detangling sessions then do cone free the rest of the time


----------



## Evallusion

Welcome new peeps and nice pics to all who posted.  Glad to see i'm not the only one under a wig.

My update:
I'm still in 2 strand twists under my wig.


----------



## Foxglove

I think my hair is very very very similar to this
http://public.fotki.com/Debbiesdaughter/


----------



## texasqt

Platinum said:


> Congratulations on your BC, TexasQT!



Thank you Platinum and everyone for the welcome and congrats! 

So far I've gotten positive feedback and the past 2 days have been exciting.  Day 1 I wore my press but it rained none stop so by the end of the day I had a mushroom. Day 2 I washed and instant conditioned in the morning and used my Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 Spray and Care Free Curl Hair and Scalp Spray, followed by my IC Olive oil gel, threw on a headband and rocked it. My hair was moist most of the day and by nighttime it had completely dried.  I got a lot of compliments and since I work around middle school kids when they say they like something they're usually honest about what they like and don't like. before bed I braided small sections with the anticipation of doing a braid out but it didn't come out so well so -- Day 3 I rinsed with water, reapplied the CFCG spray and ecostyler gel and put it in a bun.  So far so good!

Products I've purchased/will be using so far:
GVP The Detangler
Ecostyler Gel - Krystal
IC Olive Oil Gel
Care Free Curl Gold Hair and Scalp Spray
*Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 (already had on hand)

Questions: What else do I need to consider purchasing and having on hand for my hair? What do you think about the products I have so far?  Do I need anything different for when I want to twist my hair?
I really need a twist tutorial.  I know there's some in this thread but I have 500 more post to read before I'm done getting through everything.  Can you ladies point me to a really good tutorial or thread that includes what products to use?  I'm sooo green to this! TIA!


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> Here's my lacefront that I'm wearing. It's not shiny like this really. I usually pull a little of my hairline out in front to make it look a little more natural. I didn't that day.


 


pookaloo83 said:


> I throw it on like a regular wig.. No glue or tape. It has combs so I don't need all of that.


Looks nice.  Thanks!



texasqt said:


> Thank you Platinum and everyone for the welcome and congrats!
> 
> So far I've gotten positive feedback and the past 2 days have been exciting.  Day 1 I wore my press but it rained none stop so by the end of the day I had a mushroom. Day 2 I washed and instant conditioned in the morning and used my Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 Spray and Care Free Curl Hair and Scalp Spray, followed by my IC Olive oil gel, threw on a headband and rocked it. My hair was moist most of the day and by nighttime it had completely dried.  I got a lot of compliments and since I work around middle school kids when they say they like something they're usually honest about what they like and don't like. before bed I braided small sections with the anticipation of doing a braid out but it didn't come out so well so -- Day 3 I rinsed with water, reapplied the CFCG spray and ecostyler gel and put it in a bun.  So far so good!
> 
> Products I've purchased/will be using so far:
> GVP The Detangler
> Ecostyler Gel - Krystal
> IC Olive Oil Gel
> Care Free Curl Gold Hair and Scalp Spray
> *Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 (already had on hand)
> 
> Questions: What else do I need to consider purchasing and having on hand for my hair? What do you think about the products I have so far?  Do I need anything different for when I want to twist my hair?
> I really need a twist tutorial.  I know there's some in this thread but I have 500 more post to read before I'm done getting through everything.  Can you ladies point me to a really good tutorial or thread that includes what products to use?  I'm sooo green to this! TIA!


 
I only have personal experience with ecostyler crystal and I like it.  I've heard good things about the gvp detangler.  What are your basics? Shampoo, dc, sealant?  I see you're using the cfc hair spray, so does that not require a sealant?  Have you considered how the change in seasons might affect the results of a glycerin-based product or does the humidity not change much in Texas?  I use Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo and Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose or White Camelia for DC.  I use a variety of things for sealants depending on a number of factors - olive oil, castor oil, coconut oil, and, most recently, wheat germ oil (for ceramides).

As for twist tutorials, I posted one upthread in response to zaz.  So if you search the thread for my username + keyword twists, it should come up.  That one wasn't specifically for short hair, iirc.  A method you might want to try for twisting and twist outs is coiling the hair as you twist it.  I'm not aware of any other specific threads with tutorials but they should come up in a search.


----------



## andromeda

Straightened my hair but I couldn't get it straight.  It's more kinky straight.   My ends are sorta ratty but I plan on trimming them anyways - maybe a .5 - 1 inch? I guess I'll dust...


----------



## cch24

Soo pretty andromeda! How did you straighten it? Do you think your ends look ratty because your hair isn't all the way straight? You may want to hold off on the trim if that's the case.

Everyone that's straightening has been at or super close to APL!


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> Soo pretty andromeda! How did you straighten it? Do you think your ends look ratty because your hair isn't all the way straight? You may want to hold off on the trim if that's the case.
> 
> Everyone that's straightening has been at or super close to APL!


thanks!

After rinsing out the dc, I braided my hair in 6-8 braids to stretch it overnight (instead
of blowdrying). Put some wheat germ oil on my ends because they were feeling sort of brittle. Today, I undid the braids one by one, added chi silk infusion, combed/detangled, maxiglided on 5-7.  I saw that my hair was coming out somewhat poofy and wispy and needed something to weigh it down, so I started adding some coconut oil. This definitely helped with making my hair, including the ends, sleeker and straighter.  But as I was going along, I guess my hair was reverting somewhat.  By the time I was finished my hair definitely wasn't sleek but I didn't want to go back over my hair, so
I wrapped it with some coconut oil under a silk scarf. Undid the scarf a couple of hours later and my hair was just as poofy, maybe poofier. So
I think it's a combo of my ends being somewhat brittle (they need to go) and them not getting straight/reverting.  

I'm overdue for a trim, so although I'm tempted to wait, I think maybe I should just trim and let it even up while I'm wigging it for the next 6 months.

I dunno. *sigh* I need to get to my straightening technique on point and maybe I need to get to some of the sabino stuff (although I've hear less than favorable things about the new formula).  Maybe it's better to blow dry on wet/damp hair and work from there next time.


----------



## MummysGirl

@wow: andromeda! Your growth is AMAZING 

I just realised there's a significant difference in my pony puff.

Today:




Enjoy your weekend ladies!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Welcome to all the newly natural ladies!!!

Whew, I've been gone for a while! I took out my kinky twists this week, wanted to go 6 weeks but made just about a month. I'm going to cowash and twist tonight  and see if they look ok enough to wear outside, LOL.

Loving all the hair pics, everyone is looking so beautiful. I'd like to straighten maybe around Christmas but I'm nervous.

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## Foxglove

From this 









To this








I was looking at some old pics and I'm so excited about how far I've come


----------



## natura87

I had a little bit of shedding but given how long my hair was restricted that is to be expected. I just rinsed out my overnight DC and later I will start and eventually finish my box braids. I will curl them and braid them over the time that I wear them. I am aiming for 2 weeks.


----------



## cch24

I've been inspired by all the posts about sealing with grease/ vaseline and I've started sealing my ends with my JBCO pomade. We'll see if it makes a difference over time.


----------



## Grand Prix

I love how well we're all doing in this thread!

I've decided I'm going to try to survive the winter with buns and maybe ponytails every now and then. I suddenly feel very strong about retaining every bit of growth that I get so that I can enjoy my WnG's even more next summer.


Andromena, don't ever say that your hair is thin again! I'll be holding that pic against you.

Foxglove, those comparison shots are amazing! Congrats, you've really come a very long way. 
Same goes for you, MG. You were the transitioning queen and everything , but your natural hair is so beautiful now.


----------



## AKA-Tude

I am trying a new product from Mozeke-

I purchased  
coconut kokum hair milk, 
mango cupuacu holding butter 
and whipped avocado hair cream.

I have the coconut cupuaco hair milk in now-
not as 'milky' as others
rather thick
but it smells great.

I will give reviews on them soon.
The ingreds sound great,
so I thought I would give them a try.

Still loving the simplicity of it all...


----------



## cch24

The Whipped Avocado Cream is my staple moisturizer and has been for months. I LOVE it, and will never be without my 16 oz jar. After I cowash I apply Knot Today, the Avocado Cream, seal my ends, and then bun. Smooth, soft hair that lasts until the next cowash.


----------



## Imani

About to start going through this thread. I am not natural yet, I'm transitioning w/o the bc.  The back half of my hair is all natural- its layered and ranges from 5.5 to 3 inches long. The top is longer and still has about 3 inches of relaxed ends left.  So at this point, I have way more natural than relaxed hair, so I will be lurking in here. 

I had an experiment w/a twist out and I used Ms Jessies Baby buttercreme, however, it kind of irritated my scalp and has less than quality ingredients. I did like the texture of the product tho, so I'm on a hunt for something similar with better ingredients.


----------



## texasqt

andromeda said:


> I only have personal experience with ecostyler crystal and I like it.  I've heard good things about the gvp detangler.  What are your basics? Shampoo, dc, sealant?


 _My basics include Hair One, Creme of Nature Mega-moisture and Deep Moisture Conditioners, Hairveda cleanser and conditioner, KeraCare Sulfate-Free Shampoo, and Suave Coconut.  I haven't really identified my staples but I really like the Creme of Nature products - always have even during my relaxers and transitioning phases. I have Nutri-Oil, the regular and lite versions of WGHO, and olive oil, and argon oil on hand for sealing._ 


andromeda said:


> I see you're using the cfc hair spray, so does that not require a sealant?  Have you considered how the change in seasons might affect the results of a glycerin-based product or does the humidity not change much in Texas?


 _I am sealing with the CFCG spray but I'm trying to figure out is it best to seal after the spray and before gel or after the gel.  I've done both and really haven't been able to tell a difference between the two.  As far as humidity in Texas, I think we are done with that and entering into fall with the drop in temperature (and lots of rain) that we've had. I'm in North Texas btw._ 



andromeda said:


> As for twist tutorials, I posted one upthread in response to zaz.  So if you search the thread for my username + keyword twists, it should come up.  That one wasn't specifically for short hair, iirc.  A method you might want to try for twisting and twist outs is coiling the hair as you twist it.  I'm not aware of any other specific threads with tutorials but they should come up in a search.


 _I'll check this out asap and thanks! I need to know what products are being used to keep twists in place and after-care, etc. Going to search now._


----------



## Platinum

I've had a small setback in my nape. I think it came from using the headbands that have the elastic on them for my puff. So I'm going to try to learn how to cornrow and/or flat twist the front and leave the elastic headbands alone (cloth headbands didn't give me this problem but the elastic ones give me a neat puff ) Then again, I may consider going back to Senegalese Twists when the temps start to drop.

As for the rest of my hair, I'm still getting good growth and retention.


----------



## andromeda

I pincurled my hair the past two nights and it definitely felt smoother and the ends were sleeker.  It's still puffy but having the extra volume isn't such a bad thing.  Still have yet to trim but I took some extra length shots.

MummysGirl and Foxglove - excellent progress and beautiful puffs!

Grand Prix - Thanks but my hair only looks thicker because I didn't get it bone straight.  I've actually lost some thickness since BCing, hence why I downgraded myself to "low density" a while back.  Hopefully cornrowing and wigging will bring me back to the lower end of medium density, at the very least.

texasqt - do you have the type of hair that slips out of twists?  I don't know if a special product for twisting is necessary.  I do think that the ecostyler would help with holding them.  I also think a couple of posters have mentioned using shea moitsture milk or smoothie for their twists (or twist outs).  I used this for my twists and, aside from the allergic reaction , my twists came out nicely.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hi!!! I just cut all my hair off to go natural, I'm excited to join this thread and you ladies all have awesome hair!!


----------



## MA2010

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi!!! I just cut all my hair off to go natural, I'm excited to join this thread and you ladies all have awesome hair!!


 
Glad to have you girl! You are working that TWA in your siggy!


----------



## MA2010

I did my 1st ever wash and go today for church and I REALLY loved it. It was easy and fun! 

I'll be sure to post pics soon!


----------



## itsjusthair88

MA2010 said:


> Glad to have you girl! You are working that TWA in your siggy!


 
Thanks!!! Your siggy hair looks so thick and beautiful!


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I've had a small setback in my nape. I think it came from using the headbands that have the elastic on them for my puff. So I'm going to try to learn how to cornrow and/or flat twist the front and leave the elastic headbands alone (cloth headbands didn't give me this problem but the elastic ones give me a neat puff ) Then again, I may consider going back to Senegalese Twists when the temps start to drop.
> 
> As for the rest of my hair, I'm still getting good growth and retention.


 
You could try using pantyhose for your puffs instead of elastics. It's almost like a stretchy version of satin scarf material. And it's adjustable in case you need to loosen your puff later


----------



## Foxglove

I think I will try Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream as a moisturizer. I've gone through 1.5L of Bedhead moisture maniac and while it works ok I think I can find a better product. Moisture maniac will be downgraded to a cowash conditioner


----------



## GlamaDiva

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi!!! I just cut all my hair off to go natural, I'm excited to join this thread and you ladies all have awesome hair!!


 Congrats!


----------



## GlamaDiva

Hey ladies!  Ok so...about a week or two ago i tried a twist out and it was a major fail! I'm thinking it was because I still had relaxed ends.  I got hair trimmed and completely relaxed ends-free...so I'm hoping that my twist out is successful.  I'll try to post pics tomorrow of the results...wish me luck! lol   I'm kind of nervous of the turn out...I have about 3-3.5 inches of hair


----------



## pookaloo83

I straightened my hair for the first time yesterday. It's neck length, but it keeps popping and breaking off everytime I touch it. But it feels and looks much thicker than from when I was relaxed. It got really straight. But I'm gonna wash it out. I miss my fro.


----------



## Foxglove

Whoa pook love the siggy. And your hair has grown so much!


----------



## texasqt

andromeda said:


> texasqt - do you have the type of hair that slips out of twists?  I don't know if a special product for twisting is necessary.  I do think that the ecostyler would help with holding them.  I also think a couple of posters have mentioned using shea moitsture milk or smoothie for their twists (or twist outs).  I used this for my twists and, aside from the allergic reaction , my twists came out nicely.


_You know I honestly don't know.  I guess I'll have to try it out first and then determine if I need an extra product just for twisting.  I just assumed that I needed something.  Thanks for responding and I'll keep ya' posted! _



pookaloo83 said:


> I straightened my hair for the first time yesterday. It's neck length, but it keeps popping and breaking off everytime I touch it. But it feels and looks much thicker than from when I was relaxed. It got really straight. But I'm gonna wash it out. I miss my fro.


_What was your regimen for straightening? Any pics?_


----------



## Damaged but not out

I'm going to go to Aveda tomorrow and try and get some highlights


----------



## Evallusion

I'm still around and wiggin' it.  I think I'm at about 3-3 1/2 inches in length.  I'm hoping to officially graduate from TWA status by November.  Wish me luck ladies!  I just bought 3 wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl. I'm hoping to wear these throughout the winter while my hair grows out. Attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress.

Opal http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=12397
Puffy http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=10232
Valencia Girl http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...roduct_id=5364

Praying for 4 inches by November!!


----------



## MA2010

MA2010 said:


> I did my 1st ever wash and go today for church and I REALLY loved it. It was easy and fun!
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics soon!


 
Products Used:

DC'd overnight with* AO HSR*
Detangled with *Aussie Deeeep *
*Rusk Sensories* as Leave In 
*Ecostyler Gel (Pink)* to set coils















My WNG held pretty well overnight. I think I will spritz with regular water and call it a day! LOVE IT!


----------



## LoveCraze

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi!!! I just cut all my hair off to go natural, I'm excited to join this thread and you ladies all have awesome hair!!


Yay congratulations and welcome.



Foxglove said:


> You could try using pantyhose for your puffs instead of elastics. It's almost like a stretchy version of satin scarf material. And it's adjustable in case you need to loosen your puff later


I was just about to suggest the same thing. Cut a leg off of a pair of pantyhose or just use a knee high. It's much more gentler on the edges.



Foxglove said:


> I think I will try Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream as a moisturizer. I've gone through 1.5L of Bedhead moisture maniac and while it works ok I think I can find a better product. Moisture maniac will be downgraded to a cowash conditioner


I love Qhemet AOHC. It does a great job in maintaining moisture.



texasqt said:


> _You know I honestly don't know.  I guess I'll have to try it out first and then determine if I need an extra product just for twisting.  I just assumed that I needed something.  Thanks for responding and I'll keep ya' posted! _


I actually use butters and creams for my twists to help with moisture and I might use gel for the ends to help them stay. Other than this, you shouldn't need anything special. If you feel as though you do, you can always use Organics Lock and twist gel. It works good as well. 






MA2010 said:


> Products Used:
> 
> DC'd overnight with* AO HSR*
> Detangled with *Aussie Deeeep *
> *Rusk Sensories* as Leave In
> *Ecostyler Gel (Pink)* to set coils
> 
> 
> My WNG held pretty well overnight. I think I will spritz with regular water and call it a day! LOVE IT!


 
Looks great. Also I think you asked what SSK's were, they're single strand knots. I think WNG can contribute to them but I believe they're kinda unavoidable regardless how you wear your hair unless you choose to wear it straight all the time. I'm trying not to stress too much over them.


----------



## MA2010

StephElise said:


> Looks great. Also I think you asked what SSK's were, they're single strand knots. I think WNG can contribute to them but I believe they're kinda unavoidable regardless how you wear your hair unless you choose to wear it straight all the time. I'm trying not to stress too much over them.


 
Thanks Steph! I need to read more ssk. I get them already.


----------



## andromeda

Here are my length check pics









 ~9.5 - 10 inches  I have some shorter pieces in the front but I haven't measured them yet.

I guess I can claim shoulder length.  Even after I trim, I think I'll still be at sl.

pookaloo83 - give up the goods!  how did you get your hair "really straight"?  Is it swangin?  Where are the pics?  re: the breakage - have you been keeping it off your shoulders and sealing?  Are you gonna trim and/or do a protein treatment?


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> Here are my length check pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~9.5 - 10 inches  I have some shorter pieces in the front but I haven't measured them yet.
> 
> I guess I can claim shoulder length.  Even after I trim, I think I'll still be at sl.
> 
> @pookaloo83 - give up the goods!  how did you get your hair "really straight"?  Is it swangin?  Where are the pics?  re: the breakage - have you been keeping it off your shoulders and sealing?  Are you gonna trim and/or do a protein treatment?


 

andromeda  Yeah it was swangin! Even though it was only neck length.  I didn't take pics because I wasn't happy with it. But my sis said she liked it. I used WestNDN's method. I think it was her who started a thread saying how you can get relaxer straight hair in one pass of a flat iron. I did a mini trim and I just washed it back to the kinks last night. I did not use a protein treatment.


----------



## andromeda

Okay, I was just reading her thread yesterday and almost fell out when I saw her results in the youtube video.  I might try that method next time, even though I really don't want to use a blowdryer.  I'm so afraid of heat damage but I think there's something to well-moisturized hair being less susceptible to heat damage.


----------



## Anew

Evallusion said:


> Welcome new peeps and nice pics to all who posted.  Glad to see i'm not the only one under a wig.
> 
> My update:
> I'm still in 2 strand twists under my wig.



I'm doing the exact same thing only I'm in braids


----------



## lovepeacesoul

So glad I found this thread! I'm celebrating one month since my BC today and things are going great. I'm challenged by my TWA and I love it. I did finger coils today and I plan on keeping them in for a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More pics at my BLOG

Congrats to everyone who's hanging in there!


----------



## MA2010

lovepeacesoul those finger coils look great!


----------



## Foxglove

I don't know if I'm crazy for starting mini twists tonight- especially coming off a 13 hour shift, but I've gone as long as I can with my stretched hair and it was either wash it or put in twists while it's still stretched out. I'll take pics of the twists tomorrow


----------



## Evallusion

Anew said:


> I'm doing the exact same thing only I'm in braids


 
Are you cornrowing your own hair or do you get it professionally done?  I'm considering braiding my hair underneath as well.  I think braids underneath would be a better protective style and less bulky.

How long are you gonna keep your hair this way?  I'm aiming for March.


----------



## natura87

Rocking mini box braids, hopefully for 2+ weeks, so far so good. I'm approaching APL.


----------



## natura87

cch24 said:


> I've been inspired by all the posts about sealing with grease/ vaseline and I've started sealing my ends with my JBCO pomade. We'll see if it makes a difference over time.


 
I don't seal....ever. Is that bad?


----------



## natura87

I tried to make a curly pudding...it was a bust. I'll try again.


----------



## LoveCraze

natura87 said:


> I don't seal....ever. Is that bad?



I don't suppose it's bad if you are not experiencing any ill effects such as dry hair. Sealing is supposed to do just that and seal/lock moisture into the hair which prevents breakage. Perhaps you're using products that contain enough oil to do that.



natura87 said:


> I tried to make a curly pudding...it was a bust. I'll try again.



So what ingredients did you use to make your curly pudding?


----------



## pookaloo83

So I made me a wig. I think I'll make another when this one gets old but with highlights.


----------



## bibs

*My Intro*

When you BCd: 9-12-10 (this past Sunday  )

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 4.5

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristic: 
Hmmm I'm assuming I'm a 4 something. I have VERY thick hair with big and small curls. My hair has a really hard time retaining moisture and looks parched a lot. I'm not too sure what to do about this.  I'm really just learning to take care of my hair...

Your current regimen: I've started co-washing with Suave humectant or herbal essence's hello hydration which has made some difference. I may need to DC more often. I'm still researching how often to do protein treatments, etc

Your favorite styles: I love my TWA! I also love twist outs on longer hair

Your current length and goal length:When I stretch, my hair is about 1/2 an inch below my ear in the middle and to my eyebrows in the front. My longterm goal is BSB (I honestly don't think I could take care of anything longer). My 1 year goal is SL. I have no clue how fast my hair can really grow because I've always had a hard time retaining and have had SL or shorter hair for the past 6 years

Your photo album, if any: http://public.fotki.com/BiaM21


----------



## andromeda

^^^Very nice, pook!  Maybe I should go this route.

natura87 re: sealing it's not "bad" per se but it's not optimal.  Even if your ends look good now, just like any other fiber, they will get worn.  They are the oldest part of your hair and need the most attention.  As steph mentioned, there's the issue of breakage and I would add that there's also the issue of the individual strands gradually getting finer and/or more fragile.  If you're taking the time to moisturize, you should seal - it's sorta like closing the front door and then not locking it - why do it halfway?  And will it do any harm to take that extra step?  Wouldn't you rather do it now than look back on things and think "wow, I wish I would've followed through all the way".

 I'm pretty sure if I had been consistently moisturizing and sealing consistently, my ends would look better than they do they now.  It's not just about length gain and retention, it's about retaining health.  Sorry if this sounds like a lecture but I'm really lecturing myself to get the importance of these practices through my own hard head.


----------



## andromeda

BiaM   You look gorgeous with your TWA!  You have such an elegant neck and collarbone.  

The protein treatments might help with retaining moisture.  You can start off with a light protein and then proceed to a mild protein if you see fit.  Also, I'm not sure about the humidity in GA but if there's low humidity/dew point, the humectant will suck the moisture from hair instead of the atmosphere, so be aware of that.


----------



## bibs

andromeda said:


> BiaM   You look gorgeous with your TWA!  You have such an elegant neck and collarbone.
> 
> The protein treatments might help with retaining moisture.  You can start off with a light protein and then proceed to a mild protein if you see fit.  Also, I'm not sure about the humidity in GA but if there's low humidity/dew point, the humectant will suck the moisture from hair instead of the atmosphere, so be aware of that.


 
Thank you! It's pretty humid here, but I have heard other warnings about humectants so I may switch to something else. I want to try natural products really bad but am  hesitant about coughing up the necessary $$


----------



## MsYoYo

I haven't checked in lately. My hair and I have not been getting along so I've just been wearing wash n goes.


----------



## davisbr88

Hi, everyone! I don't know how I missed this! Anyway, here's my info:

*When you BCd*: 8/18/2010
*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd:* 11 months
*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics*: Type 3c/4a (S strands, corkscrew curls, and pushpin-sized coils), fine strands, low to med-low density, hair grows out and/or down
*Your current regimen*: Wash and DC on Sundays; Co-wash on Wednesdays; moisturize and seal daily (sometimes twice daily)
*Your favorite styles*: Braid-outs and puffs!
*Your current length and goal length*: Not sure of my current length since I haven't straightened since the chop, but I am extremely confident I will hit SL by December. My ultimate goal is U-shaped MBL
*Your photo album, if any*: youtube.com/user/davisb88


----------



## Evallusion

*I was told the links in my post were not working so here it is again with the proper pics.
*
I'm still wiggin' it. I just bought 3 more wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress.

Opal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Puffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Valencia Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking about getting my hair professionally braided to go under the wig....but do I really wanna spend more money??


----------



## davisbr88

^^ I LOVE opal!


----------



## andromeda

BiaM I think natural products with the right ingredients can be worth it.  Also, you can stretch them by using products that ar already in your kitchen cabinet.

For example, here's the price per oz breakdown of products and items which can use for conditioning, dcing, leave-in, moisturizing, sealing:
aubrey organics honeysuckle rose - .72/oz
trader joes nourish spa - .35/oz

honey - .32/oz
olive oil - .38/oz
coconut oil - .47/oz 
castor oil - .62/oz

Evallusion - I was looking at puffy on youtube.  Definitely on my short list.  

I don't see the point of paying for braids.  Just take your time braiding yourself. if they look janky - so what - they're going under a wig!


----------



## andromeda

davisbr88


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> I don't see the point of paying for braids.  Just take your time braiding yourself. if they look janky - so what - they're going under a wig!




I agree!


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> BiaM I think natural products with the right ingredients can be worth it.  Also, you can stretch them by using products that ar already in your kitchen cabinet.
> 
> For example, here's the price per oz breakdown of products and items which can use for conditioning, dcing, leave-in, moisturizing, sealing:
> aubrey organics honeysuckle rose - .72/oz
> trader joes nourish spa - .35/oz
> 
> honey - .32/oz
> olive oil - .38/oz
> coconut oil - .47/oz
> castor oil - .62/oz
> 
> Evallusion - I was looking at puffy on youtube.  Definitely on my short list.
> 
> I don't see the point of paying for braids.  Just take your time braiding yourself. if they look janky - so what - they're going under a wig!


 
ITA. AO honeysuckle rose is a little pricey so I normally add honey or aloe vera or something else to it to stretch it out. It's even more of a treat for my hair


----------



## davisbr88

Thanks andromeda!


----------



## NaturalLibra

Hi all!

*looks at my join date* 

meant to make this post long ago but got busy...then lazy....then busy again

    * When you BCd: July 2010

    * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 6 months

    * Your hair type: not to good and describing or being sure of my curl pattern yet but very thick with very "wavy" roots. Keeping moisture is also my main challenge/goal

* Your current regimen: low manipulation/maintenance. hiding my hair in crochet braids at least until December (maybe longer) and lots of moisture. I'm also on the Mega-tek and Henna bandwagons

 * Your current length: Vtwa (see below) and goal length: MBL stretched


----------



## lovely_locks

Things are going good with me. I have never retained hair like this in my life! My hair is growing but my length is not showing at all! My hair just gets tighter and tighter. I was hoping to be able to bun by summer of 2011 w/o stretching. But I do not see that happening. I took sosme pics today and I just do not see a difference from my last pics taken in July. But when you feel my hair you can tell that its been growing. I'm also starting to stock up on some new products for the winter. Any suggestions. Also since I have a TWA will wash n go's still be okay? That's really all I can do right now, and I'm not sure if I have enough to get my hair braided often.


----------



## cch24

I noticed the other day that my hair is starting to feel heavy! It has always grown down for the most part, but now when it's in a bun I can feel it, and when I take my hair down and shake my head I can feel the weight of my hair!! This gives me hope that with more growth my hair will hang down nicely for wash and goes.

Straightening in three weeks!


----------



## davisbr88

^^ Ooooh! I don't think my hair will ever feel heavy, but I can't wait until I can feel it on my back again when I wash it!


----------



## MA2010

Another wash and go




*
Question for everyone:* How long does your wash and go last? Mine lasts for 2-3 days and then I have to wash it and start again. 

*Another question:* How are you all "reviving" an old wash a go? I'm afraid I'm on the road to product build up while trying to "revive" mine.


----------



## bibs

andromeda said:


> BiaM I think natural products with the right ingredients can be worth it.  Also, you can stretch them by using products that ar already in your kitchen cabinet.
> 
> For example, here's the price per oz breakdown of products and items which can use for conditioning, dcing, leave-in, moisturizing, sealing:
> aubrey organics honeysuckle rose - .72/oz
> trader joes nourish spa - .35/oz
> 
> honey - .32/oz
> olive oil - .38/oz
> coconut oil - .47/oz
> castor oil - .62/oz


 
I've been a MAJOR PJ since I've been lurking so I may end up purchasing some AOHR because everyone raves about it and I'm nosy  I do have some coconut, olive, castor oil and honey in stock and I probably never would have thought about mixing those into my conditioner for a DC.This might be my Sunday afternoon!


----------



## bibs

davisbr88 and MA2010 I love both of your hair!!! VERY pretty! I can't wait until I can do a braid out


----------



## davisbr88

BiaM: Awww thanks! I love your TWA... I wish I had the face to pull it off - woulda been so much easier than dealing with those limp ends for so long. 
I can't wait until I like my braid-outs enough to wear down and not always pinned back!


----------



## MA2010

BiaM said:


> davisbr88 and MA2010 I love both of your hair!!! VERY pretty! I can't wait until I can do a braid out


 
Thanks girl. Let me know how you use honey in your DC. I may try that next as well.


----------



## Shay72

MA2010 said:


> *Question for everyone:* How long does your wash and go last? Mine lasts for 2-3 days and then I have to wash it and start again.
> 
> *Another question:* How are you all "reviving" an old wash a go? I'm afraid I'm on the road to product build up while trying to "revive" mine.


 
Mine last 2-3 days also. When I shower I don't wear a shower cap so that allows my hair to get "moist" or "misted". Then I follow up with a spray moisturizer and seal with a serum.

Also so you know initially I literally do a wash & go. I cowash, rinse all of the condtioner out, use spray moisturizer, and seal with a serum. I'm too lazy for shingling and gel, etc.


----------



## LadyRaider

Hi y'all. I have left the ranks of the long term transitioners and am now a newly natural!


----------



## MA2010

LadyRaider said:


> Hi y'all. I have left the ranks of the long term transitioners and am now a newly natural!


 
Look at all that hair in your siggy! Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... I miss being in this thread everyday 

Everyone's hair is looking gorgeous! Andromeda, your growth still amazes me. New choppers - congrats and welcome. 

All you ladies - Keep Up The Good Work 

My hair's in twists... nothing new except, I can put all of my twists up in one ponytail -  

Enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## andromeda

Welcome LadyRaider and NaturalLibra! 



lovely_locks said:


> Things are going good with me. I have never retained hair like this in my life! My hair is growing but my length is not showing at all! My hair just gets tighter and tighter. I was hoping to be able to bun by summer of 2011 w/o stretching. But I do not see that happening. I took sosme pics today and I just do not see a difference from my last pics taken in July. But when you feel my hair you can tell that its been growing. I'm also starting to stock up on some new products for the winter. Any suggestions. Also since I have a TWA will wash n go's still be okay? That's really all I can do right now, and I'm not sure if I have enough to get my hair braided often.


lovely_locks Congrats on your growth and retention!  For the winter, I guess a good moisturizer and heavy sealant are good to have.  Whatever ensures that your scalp and hair remain moisturized, inside and out.  The cold air outside and dry air from indoor heating can be very harsh. I can't speak to whether wash-n-go's are a good idea for the winter - I would personally stay away from them, but maybe there are people who've fared okay with them.  As for the bun, can you pull your hair in a wide secure ponytail, then do little twists and pin them under.  I did something like this when I first BCd.  Although I had more length than you do now, I still couldn't bun on loose hair, so pulling it back, then stretching my ponytail in large twists and using hair pins allowed me to create a bun.  








Did you have your interview yet?  Hope it went well! 

MummysGirl How are things going as a full-time trainer?
 Congrats on your twists progress!
I have the spring and summer to thank for my growth and I anticipate that it'll slow down.  I'll try to continue to stay on top of my water intake but I usually fall off during the fall/winter.

I finally trimmed my hair. About .5 -.75 inches.

I've been doing bantu knots on my hair.  They've been helpful in smoothing and de-poofing my hair.




Although, by the end of the day, some of the sleekness has worn off.




My roots have started reverting, so I guess I'll do some protein, then DC and then go back in braids under my wig - maybe I'll try a beehive pattern this time.


----------



## andromeda

Okay, so I've been meaning to add some links to other threads in the OP and I'm just now getting around to it.  I want to have a list of threads are good resources for information, styles and inspiration.  There might be some overlap of relaxed and natural for general haircare info and there's an overlap of stuff for those who are new to being natural and new to healthy haircare, but I know some of newly naturals are just starting on their hhjs.

Here's what I have so far:

Newbie's Manual: Links to Useful/Important Threads

Read this before you buy anything else!!!

How Did You Create Your Hair Regimen?

LHCF 'SET BACK' PREVENTION 101

The Complete Vitamin Guide

Retaining Length with natural hair- What your best method?

If you been on LHCF for over 2 yrs!
This thread is for those who have been on this forum for 2 years or more. I'm just wondering if you have reached your goal length with success, and how long did it take you to reach it. 


Who has went from Fine to Thick hair.....

Straightening Tips for Naturals...

Product Twins- lets list

NATURALS: post PICS of your SHRINKAGE!

PHOTO REQUEST: Naturals can I see your pics of...2 years worth of growth, please?


spinoff: naturals show one year of growth!!

Natural Bun Pics

*NATURALS!* Post Pics of all Your Professional & Formal Styles!

Natural Short to Mid Length Hairstyleshoto Thread!

Hair Accessories Websites 

Any others that I should add (or remove)?


----------



## MA2010

^^^^You are a lifesaver andromeda!!!! Great posts!


----------



## Evallusion

New WIG!!  Her name is Puffy by It's a Wig.  My hair is cornrowed underneath and I'm gonna rock out with this for as long as possible.  I can't wait for my real hair to be this length!!


----------



## natura87

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Ooooh! I don't think my hair will ever feel heavy, but I can't wait until I can feel it on my back again when I wash it!


 
I can feel it on my upper back and its pretty awesome.


----------



## natura87

It will be a week on Sunday that I have these braids in.This morning I rinsed with V05 and then sliced a gel and creme combon on and left. My male cousin is convinced I am locing my hair (he has them) and my sister keeps saying she is going to buy me a perm. I like my length but I don't feel "right" when it is straightened. It just feels ...unnatural. So I quickly rewet it as soon as possible.


----------



## natura87

StephElise said:


> I don't suppose it's bad if you are not experiencing any ill effects such as dry hair. Sealing is supposed to do just that and seal/lock moisture into the hair which prevents breakage. Perhaps you're using products that contain enough oil to do that.
> 
> 
> So what ingredients did you use to make your curly pudding?




Herbal Essences gel, Coconut Oil and Jasons Naturals Conditioner. I was bored. I could literally roll it around like play doh.


----------



## bibs

davisbr88 said:


> BiaM: Awww thanks! I love your TWA... I wish I had the face to pull it off - woulda been so much easier than dealing with those limp ends for so long.
> I can't wait until I like my braid-outs enough to wear down and not always pinned back!



I couldn't stand my scraggily ends either. I wanted so badly to transition longer! That takes a really really patient person!


----------



## davisbr88

BiaM said:


> I couldn't stand my scraggily ends either. I wanted so badly to transition longer! That takes a really really patient person!


 
I love my hair to death, but I miss having the luxury of being able to pull it back into a bun/ponytail or something if I need a really quick hairstyle on the go, or if I'm having a bad hair day. If I could have gone just like 6 months longer, it would have really made things a little bit easier, but it's fine because I'm hiding my hair anyway.


----------



## Foxglove

......


----------



## Platinum

Hey Everybody. I haven't been online in a few days. My daughter gave birth so now I'm Grandma Platinum. 

My mom made the statement the other day that she wish she had 45 minutes and a hot comb (for my hair).erplexed I clarified with Bentonite Clay then did a wash and go with Ecostyler Olive Oil. I didn't use a pick, just my fingers. I don't know what mom was talking about because I KNOW my hair rocked.

Congratulations to the New Choppers and Keep up the good work to everyone!


----------



## NaturalLibra

Quick question for anyone who can share. Is there anyone who considers pre-pooing an essential part of their regimen? I'll admit I didn't really understand the purpose of it before  but now that I got an idea it sounds like it could be beneficial to combat dryness in these winter months but I just wanted to know if it's really worth the extra step or if most people prefer just DCing after washing.


----------



## Foxglove

NaturalLibra said:


> Quick question for anyone who can share. Is there anyone who considers pre-pooing an essential part of their regimen? I'll admit I didn't really understand the purpose of it before  but now that I got an idea it sounds like it could be beneficial to combat dryness in these winter months but I just wanted to know if it's really worth the extra step or if most people prefer just DCing after washing.


 
In the beginning of my hair journey I used to prepoo. I've simplified my regimen a lot so I no longer prepoo. IMO it's not really necessary. I don't use products that leave a lot of residue in the first place and I use SLS free shampoo so I don't have an issue with shampoo stripping my hair. Also I don't shampoo every week so again I don't have an issue with shampoo stripping my hair. I cowash a lot, shampoo occasionally, and try to DC weekly and my hair is ok


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> Hey Everybody. I haven't been online in a few days. My daughter gave birth so now I'm Grandma Platinum.
> 
> My mom made the statement the other day that she wish she had 45 minutes and a hot comb (for my hair).erplexed I clarified with Bentonite Clay then did a wash and go with Ecostyler Olive Oil. I didn't use a pick, just my fingers. I don't know what mom was talking about because I KNOW my hair rocked.
> 
> Congratulations to the New Choppers and Keep up the good work to everyone!


 
Ahh congratulations Platinum!! I didn't even know you had a daughter


----------



## pookaloo83

I didn't know you had a daughter either Platinum. Congrats!


----------



## MA2010

Congrats on your new grandbaby @Plantinum!!!!


----------



## Grand Prix

MA2010 said:


> *Question for everyone:* How long does your wash and go last? Mine lasts for 2-3 days and then I have to wash it and start again.
> 
> *Another question:* How are you all "reviving" an old wash a go? I'm afraid I'm on the road to product build up while trying to "revive" mine.


 
I cowash daily myself, because when I wake up in the morning my hair is always sticking up or leaning to one side. 
When I do try to revive it, I try to shake it out at the roots and spray it with a little water mixed with conditioner and pull out the coils to help with the shape.
I rarely ever do this, tough. Manipulating my shrunken up dry hair is just leads to tangles and never ends up looking very good.


----------



## Grand Prix

Congrats Grandma Platinum!!!


----------



## andromeda

Evallusion - love that wig on you!!!

Platinum  Congrats on being a grandma!  Good on you for rejecting your mom's negativity! 

NaturalLibra I'm prepooing right now.  I don't do it often but between flat-ironing and the change in weather, I wanted to give my hair more attention.  It's not necessary but it's a good way to buffer stripping shampoos, as foxglove pointed out, and penetrating oils can be particularly beneficial to the hair's health.  I've read quite a few testimonials from ladies who said that prepooing took their hair to another level - it was fine or good before, but it was excellent after.


----------



## MummysGirl

Platinum


----------



## MummysGirl

My twistout is hanging better 





I love your twists Foxglove!


----------



## NaturalLibra

Foxglove said:


> In the beginning of my hair journey I used to prepoo. I've simplified my regimen a lot so I no longer prepoo. IMO it's not really necessary. I don't use products that leave a lot of residue in the first place and I use SLS free shampoo so I don't have an issue with shampoo stripping my hair. Also I don't shampoo every week so again I don't have an issue with shampoo stripping my hair. I cowash a lot, shampoo occasionally, and try to DC weekly and my hair is ok





andromeda said:


> NaturalLibra I'm prepooing right now.  I don't do it often but between flat-ironing and the change in weather, I wanted to give my hair more attention.  It's not necessary but it's a good way to buffer stripping shampoos, as foxglove pointed out, and penetrating oils can be particularly beneficial to the hair's health.  I've read quite a few testimonials from ladies who said that prepooing took their hair to another level - it was fine or good before, but it was excellent after.



 Thanks both of you for the feedback. I guess I will at least give in a try on my next shampoo and see how it goes. it's not even super cold here yet and I can already feel a little difference in my hair. lol, of course it could all be in my head.


----------



## MA2010

Foxglove you have me wanting to get KCCC! Your twist lay down nice with it. 

MummysGirl your twistout if LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## MA2010

Shay72 said:


> Mine last 2-3 days also. When I shower I don't wear a shower cap so that allows my hair to get "moist" or "misted". Then I follow up with a spray moisturizer and seal with a serum.
> 
> Also so you know initially I literally do a wash & go. I cowash, rinse all of the condtioner out, use *spray moisturizer*, and seal with a serum. I'm too lazy for shingling and gel, etc.


 
Shay72 would you mind sharing what spray moisturizer you use. Thanks for your help girl!


----------



## Shay72

MA2010 said:


> Shay72 would you mind sharing what spray moisturizer you use. Thanks for your help girl!



MA2010 
A million different ones 

Hairveda's Hydrasilica
Oyin's Juices & Berries
Shea Moisture's Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist
Sunshine's Cutie Juice
Anita Grant's Aloe Rose Oil Free Spritz
Taliah Wajiid's PMB
Curls by Target Lavish Curls


----------



## andromeda

So I prepood yesterday with coconut oil and wheat germ oil with a steaming hot towel under a heat cap.  My hair felt so good!   I'm loving WhGO.  It's funny because everyone else's complaints about the smell led to me think I would probably love the smell, since I tend to like the smells of stuff that other people hate - henna, jbco, etc.  But, phew, that stuff is funny smelling and not in a good way - I'm just now warming to it.

I shampooed with aohsr shampoo and followed up with a protein dc of an egg + ao gpb (best believe I cut open the bottle and scraped out the last of it) - also with a steaming towel under heat cap.  Rinsed and followed up with a moisturizing dc of aohsr- once again, with a steaming towel and heat cap.  Rinsed and applied tjns as a leave-in, sealed with coconut oil and WhGO and twisted to let air dry.  Rocked a puffy twist out last night, retwisted in large twists overnight.  

This morning, I braided my hair in a beehive pattern - one continuous cornrow to the center of my head and tucked the loose end of the cornrow into the rows beneath it.  They're a little on the chunky side but not too bad - I'll defiitely do them smaller the next time.  I'll try to get at least 2 weeks out of them.  Trying to figure out what I'll be moisturizing them with - probably a mix of giovanni direct or tjns and something else in a spray bottle.  I'll be applying jbco to my scalp and edges.


----------



## BraunSugar

Alright, guess I'll jump into this with an intro:

I BC'd May 29, 2010 after close to 6 months transitioning
I've never gone natural before.
My hair is 4a. My curls range from the size of coffee stirrers to the size of straws at the crown of my head w/about 70-75% shrinkage
I do wash n gos 90% of the time. My hair grows out & shrinks even with twists or braids lol
I do a mini puff or coils outs
My hair is 3.5in at the sides, 4in in the back and 4.5ish inches @ the crown. I don't have a set goal from growing my hair. Just to have a big fro... and with my shrinkage I'm thinking I'll need like 20+ inches to get a decent sized fro, but we will see. 
I co-wash every 3 to 5 days, clarify every 2 weeks, and deep condition @ each co-wash.

I think I covered everything!


----------



## andromeda

BraunSugar said:


> Alright, guess I'll jump into this with an intro:
> 
> I BC'd May 29, 2010 after close to 6 months transitioning
> I've never gone natural before.
> My hair is 4a. My curls range from the size of coffee stirrers to the size of straws at the crown of my head w/about 70-75% shrinkage
> I do wash n gos 90% of the time. My hair grows out & shrinks even with twists or braids lol
> I do a mini puff or coils outs
> My hair is 3.5in at the sides, 4in in the back and 4.5ish inches @ the crown. I don't have a set goal from growing my hair. Just to have a big fro... and with my shrinkage I'm thinking I'll need like 20+ inches to get a decent sized fro, but we will see.
> I co-wash every 3 to 5 days, clarify every 2 weeks, and deep condition @ each co-wash.
> 
> I think I covered everything!



:welcome3:

your hair pics in your siggy are mesmerizing!  Such a pretty color and the curl pattern reminds me of hairsothick's and another poster whose name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## pookaloo83

I just learned how to do flat two strand twists! So excited. I'm dcing right now and I'm gonna twist it up. I'm still gonna wear my wig for a couple days, then undo the twists and see how it turns out.


----------



## Evallusion

Oh, and as of last week I am officially 7 months post chop.  My camera isn't here so I've taken a couple of "not so good" pictures with my phone.  Grow Fro Grow!











The thickness of this stuff is killing me.  I hate dealing with it so I'm either in a puff or braided/twisted under a wig.  I'm still in love with Castor Oil--that oil is the truth!  I've discovered my staples and I'm loving the simplicity of it.  I've narrowed it down to:

Renpure Organics Shampoo (red bottle)
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner
Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
Water + Rosemary EO
Castor Oil + Rosemary EO

Yup, thats what my hair likes.  The above keep my hair very happy and I've shaken off the PJ bug!  Go me!

Also, @Platinum , Congrats on becoming a grandmother!


----------



## BraunSugar

andromeda said:


> :welcome3:
> 
> your hair pics in your siggy are mesmerizing!  Such a pretty color and the curl pattern reminds me of hairsothick's and another poster whose name escapes me at the moment.


 
Thank you so much! I'm gonna check out hairsothick


----------



## BraunSugar

Evallusion said:


> Oh, and as of last week I am officially 7 months post chop.  My camera isn't here so I've taken a couple of "not so good" pictures with my phone.  Grow Fro Grow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thickness of this stuff is killing me.  I hate dealing with it so I'm either in a puff or braided/twisted under a wig.  I'm still in love with Castor Oil--that oil is the truth!  I've discovered my staples and I'm loving the simplicity of it.  I've narrowed it down to:
> 
> Renpure Organics Shampoo (red bottle)
> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
> Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner
> Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
> Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
> Water + Rosemary EO
> Castor Oil + Rosemary EO
> 
> Yup, thats what my hair likes.  The above keep my hair very happy and I've shaken off the PJ bug!  Go me!
> 
> Also, @Platinum , Congrats on becoming a grandmother!


 
You got a very good amount of growth!


----------



## MA2010

@Shay72 I just ordered some Hairveda Hydrasilica from the Fall Madness Sale! Yeah! Thanks for the tip!!!!!!



pookaloo83 said:


> I just learned how to do *flat two strand twists*! So excited. I'm dcing right now and I'm gonna twist it up. I'm still gonna wear my wig for a couple days, then undo the twists and see how it turns out.


 
pookaloo83 Teach me......lol. It's so hard for me to do. Do you have to use hair pins? I used hair pins when I tried and it was a MESS!


----------



## Platinum

Beautiful hair Evallusion and BraunSugar!


----------



## bibs

Congrats Platinum and  BraunSugar!!!

I did my first DC since my BC. I used the yellow ORS conditioner with honey and evoo added put on my processing cap an let that stuff soak in for 12 hours yesterday and overnight with my silk scarf over it. My hair was so soft this morning and actually cooperated with me when I tried to define my curls. I'm definitely doing this again on Wednesday! The only pitfall was the sticky mess running down my neck if my cap shifted any, but I'll deal with with it if my hair behaves this way more often!


----------



## Grand Prix

I ordered a bottle of Curls Milkshake. I already have the Curls Gel-les'c, I do like it but it is just too gel-like for my taste. I like my hair to be a little fluffy.
The Milkshake is also glycerin free. I also ordered the Curl-ease towel, which is supposed to dry your hair faster but without the frizz of a regular towel. If this really works, I'll be able to keep cowashing and wearing WnG's daily for a little longer. It's already so cold over here!

My hair is still in good condition and has recovered from the flatironing, but I'm shedding a lot. 
So much that my shed hair is causing my hair to tangle in the shower. The last time I shed like this I was really sick, but I feel fine!
I've also noticed my nails are a lot weaker than they used to be. I've been a vegetarian for 5 years but other than that I can't really say that I watch what I eat.. 
I'm thinking of substituting my bowl of oatmeal and 3 tablespoons of sugar  for a protein shake for breakfast. Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Grand Prix

BiaM said:


> Congrats Platinum and  BraunSugar!!!
> 
> I did my first DC since my BC. I used the yellow ORS conditioner with honey and evoo added put on my processing cap an let that stuff soak in for 12 hours yesterday and overnight with my silk scarf over it. My hair was so soft this morning and actually cooperated with me when I tried to define my curls. I'm definitely doing this again on Wednesday! The only pitfall was the sticky mess running down my neck if my cap shifted any, but I'll deal with with it if my hair behaves this way more often!


 
That's great, isn't it! 
What helped me was to put a headband over the plastic cap before tying down with a scarf so it's extra secure, and won't shift in your sleep.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm finally deep conditioning my hair. I'm almost ashamed to tell y'all I haven't DC'ed since starting wards this month. My hair isn't hard bc I still cowash every 1-3 days. It's been a busy month and I will be busy up until the end of november. I'm hoping my hair won't be too mad at me when I'm done
In other news I'll be 6 months natural on thursday (the 23rd). I can't believe I've come this far. I'm excited to see how long/big I can get my hair


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you to all the posters in this thread!  Your posts have been so informative and helpful during my transition!


*BC Date:*  09/19/10
*Months post relaxer:*    16 months
*Natural before?*    I have not been natural since age 12
*Hair type, etc.*    mostly 4a with 4b at nape.  "O" and "S" strands using LOIS system; thick, 50% shrinkage

*Regimen:* 
Shampoo:  Design Essentials Moisture Retention shampoo or DE Oatmeal Clarifying once per week
DC:  Design Essentials Stimulations Conditioner once per week under steamer
Leave in:  Modified Kimmaytube (I sub Giovanni Direct for KCNT) one to two times per week
Leave in:  Taliah Wajiid Mist Bodifier
Leave in:  Moisture spritz (daily)
Styler/Setting Lotion:  Aloe vera gel to slick edges; Lottabody Olive Oil setting lotion for twist/braid n curl

My siggy and avatar have pics of my first braid n curl (Thanks Westndnbeauty!)  

For whatever reason, I am unable to post pics or add them to my LHCF album.  I will be updating my fotki soon.


----------



## Foxglove

Alta Angel said:


> Thank you to all the posters in this thread!  Your posts have been so informative and helpful during my transition!
> 
> 
> *BC Date:*  09/19/10
> *Months post relaxer:*    16 months
> *Natural before?*    I have not been natural since age 12
> *Hair type, etc.*    mostly 4a with 4b at nape.  "O" and "S" strands using LOIS system; thick, 50% shrinkage
> 
> *Regimen:*
> Shampoo:  Design Essentials Moisture Retention shampoo or DE Oatmeal Clarifying once per week
> DC:  Design Essentials Stimulations Conditioner once per week under steamer
> Leave in:  Modified Kimmaytube (I sub Giovanni Direct for KCNT) one to two times per week
> Leave in:  Taliah Wajiid Mist Bodifier
> Leave in:  Moisture spritz (daily)
> Styler/Setting Lotion:  Aloe vera gel to slick edges; Lottabody Olive Oil setting lotion for twist/braid n curl
> 
> My siggy and avatar have pics of my first braid n curl (Thanks Westndnbeauty!)
> 
> For whatever reason, I am unable to post pics or add them to my LHCF album.  I will be updating my fotki soon.


 
Congratulations!! I know you did not just try to sneak in here


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Congratulations!! I know you did not just try to sneak in here


 
Okay??? That's what I was just thinking?  Did I miss a post about Miss AltaAngel being 100%Natural???  You go gurl and congratualtions with all that thick and pretty hair of yours. Congrats to all the new choppers too and Congrats to Granny Plat!


----------



## MummysGirl

Congratulations Alta Angel, I've been waiting for your BC (and mrsjohnson's) and happy you're natural now! Can't wait to see more pictures. I love your siggy pic


----------



## MummysGirl

21 months post


----------



## Alta Angel

Foxglove said:


> Congratulations!! I know you did not just try to sneak in here



evil:  Who me??  




StephElise said:


> Okay??? That's what I was just thinking?  Did I miss a post about Miss AltaAngel being 100%Natural???  You go gurl and congratualtions with all that thick and pretty hair of yours. Congrats to all the new choppers too and Congrats to Granny Plat!



Thank you!  Honestly, Sunday I looked at my last two inches of scraggly relaxed ends and just cut them off on a whim.  I really don't know why I held on to them for so long.  My husband said "It's about time!". 



MummysGirl said:


> Congratulations Alta Angel, I've been waiting for your BC (and mrsjohnson's) and happy you're natural now! Can't wait to see more pictures. I love your siggy pic



Thank you MG!  I absolutely love it!!!  My coworkers did not know that this was my real hair (since I have been wearing the bun for so long).  They asked me where do I get all of these realistic hair pieces from!


----------



## Anew

I haven't DC'd in almost 2 months

seriously slipping over here..


----------



## andromeda

Welcome @alta angel! Your puff floweth over! :reddancer:



Alta Angel said:


> Thank you to all the posters in this thread!  Your posts have been so informative and helpful during my transition!
> 
> 
> *BC Date:*  09/19/10
> *Months post relaxer:*    16 months
> *Natural before?*    I have not been natural since age 12
> *Hair type, etc.*    mostly 4a with 4b at nape.  "O" and "S" strands using LOIS system; thick, 50% shrinkage
> 
> *Regimen:*
> Shampoo:  Design Essentials Moisture Retention shampoo or DE Oatmeal Clarifying once per week
> DC:  Design Essentials Stimulations Conditioner once per week under steamer
> Leave in:  Modified Kimmaytube (I sub Giovanni Direct for KCNT) one to two times per week
> Leave in:  Taliah Wajiid Mist Bodifier
> Leave in:  Moisture spritz (daily)
> Styler/Setting Lotion:  Aloe vera gel to slick edges; Lottabody Olive Oil setting lotion for twist/braid n curl
> 
> My siggy and avatar have pics of my first braid n curl (Thanks Westndnbeauty!)
> 
> For whatever reason, I am unable to post pics or add them to my LHCF album.  I will be updating my fotki soon.


----------



## Fiyawerks

Today marks 60 days post BC...I'm seeing growth; I will be getting 2 strand extensions next month(at my 90 day mark) with plans to hide my hair until the Spring.

Happy Hair Growing, Ladies!!


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations, Alta Angel!


----------



## Anew

i dont see the thank you or like button anymore
great growth ladies


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hello Ladies  This is a great thread !!!!

BC Date: 23/05/2010 almost four months !!! Just one more day !
Months post relaxer: 12 months
Natural before? I haven't been natural since I was 8 or 9
Hair type, etc. 4a is the majority with some 3b hair at the very back and temples around the ear area - they're just like wavey if that makes sense and I don't think it's heat breakage because it's just been growing like that , I have lots of S's and some O's.  My hair shrinks to about 50-60 percent of it length, currently 1 inch away from APL

Regimen: 
-DC once a week with Naked Boost, amla oil and L'Oreal Elvive Ceramides Treatment - Still tweaking this up
-Also going to add a light protein treatment
-Co-wash 3 - 4 times a week with Aussie Moist Moisturising conditioner
-Moisturise every evening with my mix of cheapie con (right now Aussie Moist), glycerine, water and ceramide leave in
-Leave In currently using L'Oreal Elvive Ceramide Leave In - gonna change this up
-Wrap my hair up with a satin scarf.

My hair has grown a lot and I'm quite proud of myself that I've made it this far  I thought I wouldn't manage but I enjoy every minute of doing my hair !! And thank you to you ladies who have inspired me and given me so much advice !!! I'll post pics real soon 

So ladies I have a question. I was reading about porosity and it said that if your hair sinks immediately or almost immediately then you have extremely porous hair and if it takes 3-4 minutes to sink then you hair is very unporous. So I did the water test and my hair wouldn't sink because it was still at the surface, so I pushed it and it floated to the bottom. So does that make my hair very porous ? When My hair is dry it feels quite soft and only feels dry when I don't moisturise for a while. After washing it usually takes my hair 3 - 5 hours to dry completely and I have little to no split ends. 

Do you ladies think this is an example of overly porous hair ? If so do you have any suggestions ?

Another question, what conditioners give you lots of slip ? I need a slippery conditioner to help me detangle my hair 

Sorry this is like some long essay !!! 

TIA and HHG Ladies !!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Ugh where is the Thanks button? 

Anyway, Congrats to Alta Angel! Platinum congrats on being a new grand mom. Congrats to all the new ppl! I love the styles! Mummy's girl your twists are the bomb. I'll post pics of my hair soon. All is well and I'm still "getting to know it"..lol The more I know, the more I love.


----------



## Evallusion

BraunSugar said:


> You got a very good amount of growth!


 


Platinum said:


> Beautiful hair Evallusion and BraunSugar!


 


Anew said:


> i dont see the thank you or like button anymore
> great growth ladies


 
Thanks ladies!



MummysGirl said:


> 21 months post



Congrats.


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> i dont see the thank you or like button anymore
> great growth ladies


 
I know I mostly lurk from work and can't thank pics and posts all the time. I swear I'm not ignoring ppl's pics and updates


----------



## pookaloo83

I did a flat two strand twistout. I had these twists in for about 3 days under my wig. I didn't feel like wearing my wig today, and this is the SECOND time I have woen my hair out in public. I've been protective styling since April. Here's the pics.


----------



## Platinum

Hey Ladies. I really haven't had time to post that post lately. I don't have any real updates on my hair. I'm just still wearing my puff because it's an easy style to maintain. I have started cowashing with both protein and moisturizing condishes now. Suave Humectant, then Suave Damage Care, the either Suave Humectant again or Pantene for Curly hair. I've switched moisturizers as well, I've cut back on Worlds of Curls and now use S Curl and/or Sta Sof Fro. I still like WOC but S Curls and Sta Sof Fro seem to be absorbed faster when I do wash and go's. My hair stays softer longer with these moisturizers even if I don't seal.


----------



## bibs

Grand Prix said:


> That's great, isn't it!
> What helped me was to put a headband over the plastic cap before tying down with a scarf so it's extra secure, and won't shift in your sleep.


 
I'm trying this tonight! I've already got my conditioner in and my cap on  (yes, it's early, but I wake up early too, lol)


----------



## bibs

Alta Angel said:


> My coworkers did not know that this was my real hair (since I have been wearing the bun for so long).  They asked me where do I get all of these realistic hair pieces from!



That last part had me cracking up ! That last part had me cracking up! Congrats on your BC, your hair is gorgeous.

Evallusion your hair growth is really inspiring!


----------



## skegeesmb

Hey guys.  I haven't been doing too much to my hair, but I did cut off about 3 inches.  My hair was doing the mullet thing, so I cut the hair at the nape and ears so that my top hair is not too much shorter.  I think I'll do another cut in about 6 months.  Hopefully it'll be just an inch that I cut.  I'm ready to grow this out and have it pretty even.


----------



## LoveCraze

Just poppin in to say today makes me 5 Months since my BC!!! Yay yippeee whoooo!!!!!!!
I have not regretted a single moment!!


----------



## hairsothick

Hey ladies!  I love reading about all of the progress you are making.  I haven't posted in a while but I plan to update my fotki soon.

I'm putting more mini twists in tomorrow and will have pics of that too.  I know some of you asked about the brick layering pattern that I use for my twists, so I will be sure to take pics of that as well.

KUTGW ladies!


----------



## AKA-Tude

Ok y'all-

I thought I was weird 
because I really wasn't excited 
about purchasing products
for natural hair.

They all seemed overpriced 
and didn't have the ingreds I desired
or didn't do my hair justice.

With the exception of 
Mozeke's whipped avocado butter
(which I like A Lot) ,

I am sticking with 
my original mixture of 
condish/oil.

It really does do MY hair MAJOR justice!!!

This ride is really about trial & error!


----------



## cch24

I'll be straightening my hair two weeks from tomorrow and I wanted to post my plan here so that I'll have somewhere to find it. I'm really excited, and I hope it turns out well.

Thursday, 10/7- Rinse my hair of all product. Apply Mane n Tail Conditioner and coconut oil for 1 hour. Rinse. Apply Knot Today and Shea Moisture DC and bun.

Friday, 10/8- Rinse my hair of all product. Shampoo with Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo. Condition with Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner. Detangle. Apply Knot Today. Set hair on flexi rods, detangling/smoothing with fine tooth comb, applying Mizani Thermasmooth serum to each section. Dry under hooded dryer. Remove flexi rods. Comb out hair. Use hot air brush to straighten roots. Lightly mist hair with Mizani Thermasmooth Anti- Humidity Spritz.

I'm hoping this works!


----------



## LoveCraze

cch24 said:


> I'll be straightening my hair two weeks from tomorrow and I wanted to post my plan here so that I'll have somewhere to find it. I'm really excited, and I hope it turns out well.
> 
> Thursday, 10/7- Rinse my hair of all product. Apply Mane n Tail Conditioner and coconut oil for 1 hour. Rinse. Apply Knot Today and Shea Moisture DC and bun.
> 
> Friday, 10/8- Rinse my hair of all product. Shampoo with Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo. Condition with Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner. Detangle. Apply Knot Today. Set hair on flexi rods, detangling/smoothing with fine tooth comb, applying Mizani Thermasmooth serum to each section. Dry under hooded dryer. Remove flexi rods. Comb out hair. Use hot air brush to straighten roots. Lightly mist hair with Mizani Thermasmooth Anti- Humidity Spritz.
> 
> I'm hoping this works!


 

Good luck with that. Make sure you post pics.)


----------



## LadyRaider

Hi y'all,
I'm really enjoying my hair. I wore a wash and go (I think) yesterday. I used conditioner and a bit of gel. Today I pulled it back in a puff. Right now I braided it in my Celie braids for the evening cause I think the gig is up for these curls. 

I guess I need to not wear it out though? I really want to get to APL/BSL ( ) someday. So I guess I need to stop enjoying my curls and put my hair in a bun or french braids?


----------



## ingenious_mind

Hey ladies,
I've been away for a while but I'm back! My hair is growing and very well moisturized. I now use Kimmaytube's leave in recipe and my hair is moisturized for 3-4 days, and my ends feel like BUTTER!  I mainly wear bantu knot outs and air died twist-outs (that are not really that defined yet I'm still working on getting it right).

Mummy'sgirl I love your twists, they look amazing! I need to take some lessons!


----------



## JC-Junkie

How are you ladies detangling ?? My last session took me 4 HOURS just for the detangling part !!!! I almost cried !!!

This is what I done:
-I prepooed my hair with amla oil the night before and left it in until the next day
-Rinsed my hair with water about 3 times in 4 sections
-Co-washed my hair with Aussie Moist Conditioner again in 4 sections 
-Then keeping my hair those four sections, I apply my DC to my hair
-Then I detangle my hair - and this is the part takes SOOOOOOOOO LONG !!!!

I really want to, or have to decrease my detangling time because it's just long ! So how are you ladies detangling ? Do you use slippery conditioners ? What some great techniques ?

TIA and HHG Ladies !!!!


----------



## davisbr88

Everyone, please wish me luck.
Today will be the first day my mom sees my natural hair. I was trying to keep it under wraps until I straighten in December, but it looks like she's going to see it today, and since I don't have the coveted "good hair," which she totally ascribes to, I'm not sure how she'll react. I may need you guys for support after she leaves.


----------



## bibs

davisbr88 said:


> Everyone, please wish me luck.
> Today will be the first day my mom sees my natural hair. I was trying to keep it under wraps until I straighten in December, but it looks like she's going to see it today, and since I don't have the coveted "good hair," which she totally ascribes to, I'm not sure how she'll react. I may need you guys for support after she leaves.


 
Aw, good luck! 
I was totally afraid my mom would be the same way because she always went ballistic when I cut my hair while relaxed but she loved it (so she said). Maybe you should get your mom to watch Chris Rock's "Good Hair." My mom is now convinced that relaxers are the devil and is transitioning herself...


----------



## davisbr88

^^ Yeah, she saw that movie. She hated it. But my mom is one of those people that dislikes anything with a lot of cussing or the n-word or whatever, so she misses the entire point of movies, songs, plays, etc because she can't get past bad language. Anyway, we'll see. She'll be here in like 15 minutes or so. Either way, I'm not going back to relaxing so she can hate it but I'd really prefer if she didn't. One of my friends is 4a/4b and she thought her hair "didn't look good," so I can only imagine what she'll say.


----------



## natura87

I think I am going to put a protective style in my hair this weekend. Either Bantu Knots or mini box braids again. I like not having to touch my hair.


----------



## Foxglove

davisbr88 said:


> Everyone, please wish me luck.
> Today will be the first day my mom sees my natural hair. I was trying to keep it under wraps until I straighten in December, but it looks like she's going to see it today, and since I don't have the coveted "good hair," which she totally ascribes to, I'm not sure how she'll react. I may need you guys for support after she leaves.


 
hugs. This is something I'm still going through with my mom.


----------



## Foxglove

JC-Junkie said:


> How are you ladies detangling ?? My last session took me 4 HOURS just for the detangling part !!!! I almost cried !!!
> 
> This is what I done:
> -I prepooed my hair with amla oil the night before and left it in until the next day
> -Rinsed my hair with water about 3 times in 4 sections
> -Co-washed my hair with Aussie Moist Conditioner again in 4 sections
> -Then keeping my hair those four sections, I apply my DC to my hair
> -Then I detangle my hair - and this is the part takes SOOOOOOOOO LONG !!!!
> 
> I really want to, or have to decrease my detangling time because it's just long ! So how are you ladies detangling ? Do you use slippery conditioners ? What some great techniques ?
> 
> TIA and HHG Ladies !!!!


 
I know I had some detangling tips and posted links to detangling videos in the 2009 and 2010  transitioning threads. I'm having some trouble finding them now but I'll look for them over the weekend and post them


----------



## davisbr88

She loved it, guys!!!!
She thought it was soooo cute. And when I told her she should go natural, she said "it's too much work. All those rollers you have to put in" and I was like, "No, Mom. All I did was wash and gel it. It only takes me like 5 minutes to do my hair in the morning." Her eyes got really wide. She was so surprised that my hair naturally curled and said that she still couldn't do it because her hair didn't curl, but I told her about heat damage and how she might have been remembering natural hair that had been heat stretched out (I know mine was - I went to get a press and curl every 2 weeks like clockwork when I was younger, which was WAY too much heat and definitely no heat protectant was used!). She seemed interested after that so maybe I can help convert her! I know she will love it even more when it gets long and big, so maybe I can convince her to transition by this time next year. 
Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## bibs

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Yeah, she saw that movie. She hated it. But my mom is one of those people that dislikes anything with a lot of cussing or the n-word or whatever, so she misses the entire point of movies, songs, plays, etc because she can't get past bad language. Anyway, we'll see. She'll be here in like 15 minutes or so. Either way, I'm not going back to relaxing so she can hate it but I'd really prefer if she didn't. One of my friends is 4a/4b and she thought her hair "didn't look good," so I can only imagine what she'll say.


 
Wow ok, nvm on that tip then. I hope she was ok with it and even if she wasn't that you still love it and she comes around eventually! It's sad that even though this is how the hair grew out of our heads, so many people (and sadly, many of them black) are uncomfortable with it. Some people would rather see some exaggerated weave or unhealthy hair then what God graced us with


----------



## EllePixie

davisbr88 said:


> She loved it, guys!!!!
> She thought it was soooo cute. And when I told her she should go natural, she said "it's too much work. All those rollers you have to put in" and I was like, "No, Mom. All I did was wash and gel it. It only takes me like 5 minutes to do my hair in the morning." Her eyes got really wide. She was so surprised that my hair naturally curled and said that she still couldn't do it because her hair didn't curl, but I told her about heat damage and how she might have been remembering natural hair that had been heat stretched out (I know mine was - I went to get a press and curl every 2 weeks like clockwork when I was younger, which was WAY too much heat and definitely no heat protectant was used!). She seemed interested after that so maybe I can help convert her! I know she will love it even more when it gets long and big, so maybe I can convince her to transition by this time next year.
> Thanks for the support ladies!


 
Glad to hear she liked it! My mom still gives me the side eye when I tell her it takes me 5 minutes to do my hair in the morning, lol...it's one of those "Oh you fancy huh?" side eyes, I just laugh at her!


----------



## davisbr88

LMAO EllePixie! "You fancy."


----------



## texasqt

JC-Junkie said:


> How are you ladies detangling ?? My last session took me 4 HOURS just for the detangling part !!!! I almost cried !!!
> 
> This is what I done:
> -I prepooed my hair with amla oil the night before and left it in until the next day
> -Rinsed my hair with water about 3 times in 4 sections
> -Co-washed my hair with Aussie Moist Conditioner again in 4 sections
> -Then keeping my hair those four sections, I apply my DC to my hair
> -Then I detangle my hair - and this is the part takes SOOOOOOOOO LONG !!!!
> 
> I really want to, or have to decrease my detangling time because it's just long ! So how are you ladies detangling ? Do you use slippery conditioners ? What some great techniques ?
> 
> TIA and HHG Ladies !!!!


 
What's your hair type? Me, I'm a dense 4b (fine strands but a lot of them) and even though I only have 4 inches, I don't do anything to my hair unless it's in 10+ sections like I did when I was transitioning.  More sections for me cuts down on tangles tremendously.  

Additionally, you didn't mention what DC you were using. Is it moisturizing or protein-based? What are you trying to remove your tangles with? You may also want to consider using a leave in conditioner or some other detangling product before you start combing.  Those are my suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## AKA-Tude

davisbr88 said:


> She loved it, guys!!!!
> She thought it was soooo cute. And when I told her she should go natural, she said "it's too much work. All those rollers you have to put in" and I was like, "No, Mom. All I did was wash and gel it. It only takes me like 5 minutes to do my hair in the morning." Her eyes got really wide. She was so surprised that my hair naturally curled and said that she still couldn't do it because her hair didn't curl, but I told her about heat damage and how she might have been remembering natural hair that had been heat stretched out (I know mine was - I went to get a press and curl every 2 weeks like clockwork when I was younger, which was WAY too much heat and definitely no heat protectant was used!). She seemed interested after that so maybe I can help convert her! I know she will love it even more when it gets long and big, so maybe I can convince her to transition by this time next year.
> Thanks for the support ladies!


 
I'm so glad this worked out for you!!!
Isn't it kewl when the moms jump onboard?!

When I sent my mom a pic of my curly do,
she immediately called and asked what I did.
I did my little curly coaching
and she is now naptural as well!

We compare products and results!

YAY for you & mom!!!


----------



## JC-Junkie

texasqt said:


> What's your hair type? Me, I'm a dense 4b (fine strands but a lot of them) and even though I only have 4 inches, I don't do anything to my hair unless it's in 10+ sections like I did when I was transitioning.  More sections for me cuts down on tangles tremendously.
> 
> Additionally, you didn't mention what DC you were using. Is it moisturizing or protein-based? What are you trying to remove your tangles with? You may also want to consider using a leave in conditioner or some other detangling product before you start combing.  Those are my suggestions. Good luck!



My hair is 4a and I use Naked Boost Treatment as my DC but I'm thinking to change it  it very moisturizing though I always wash my hair in sections to reduce tangles and I use a detangling comb. I want to try a denman but I'm scared that I won't know how to use it and end up breaking my hair. What conditioner do you ladies suggest I detangle with ?


----------



## Platinum

I'm starting to see some mid-shaft splits so it's time to start back on henna treatments and/or more protein.


----------



## bibs

davisbr88 said:


> She loved it, guys!!!!
> She thought it was soooo cute. And when I told her she should go natural, she said "it's too much work. All those rollers you have to put in" and I was like, "No, Mom. All I did was wash and gel it. It only takes me like 5 minutes to do my hair in the morning." Her eyes got really wide. She was so surprised that my hair naturally curled and said that she still couldn't do it because her hair didn't curl, but I told her about heat damage and how she might have been remembering natural hair that had been heat stretched out (I know mine was - I went to get a press and curl every 2 weeks like clockwork when I was younger, which was WAY too much heat and definitely no heat protectant was used!). She seemed interested after that so maybe I can help convert her! I know she will love it even more when it gets long and big, so maybe I can convince her to transition by this time next year.
> Thanks for the support ladies!


 
Aw I'm glad she liked it! I'm sure that's like a huge relief!!


----------



## davisbr88

AKA-Tude said:


> I'm so glad this worked out for you!!!
> Isn't it kewl when the moms jump onboard?!
> 
> When I sent my mom a pic of my curly do,
> she immediately called and asked what I did.
> I did my little curly coaching
> and she is now naptural as well!
> 
> We compare products and results!
> 
> YAY for you & mom!!!



Yay for you and YOUR mom! I hope that will be something that both of us can share in the near future!



BiaM said:


> Aw I'm glad she liked it! I'm sure that's like a huge relief!!


 
It really was. I'm very thankful. She didn't even realized I cut it - she thought it was a set I had done on my transitioning hair. She was really surprised, and when I stretched my hair to show her the length, she was so surprised.


----------



## GlamaDiva

EllePixie said:


> Glad to hear she liked it! My mom still gives me the side eye when I tell her it takes me 5 minutes to do my hair in the morning, lol...it's one of those "Oh you fancy huh?" side eyes, I just laugh at her!


 
I wish it took me five mins! lol...does the time get shorter as your hair gets longer?


----------



## bibs

GlamaDiva said:


> I wish it took me five mins! lol...does the time get shorter as your hair gets longer?


 
That's a good question, cuz it sure takes me MUCH longer than that to style my twa


----------



## EllePixie

GlamaDiva said:


> I wish it took me five mins! lol...does the time get shorter as your hair gets longer?


 
I just think it depends on what you are doing to style your hair - I apply my product by raking and smoothing, so it doesn't take long. When I had a TWA it took me less than five minutes because I didn't have hanging ends or other sections of hair that I now focus on to make sure they are moisturized and product gets to them. I also don't like twists on me, so I don't spend time doing those either.


----------



## EllePixie

What are you all doing to style your TWAs? Are you doing finger coils?


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove, your hair in your siggy looks so good! All lush and coily, I love it.


----------



## pookaloo83

So, I wore my puff out today. It was bigger than normal because I had my hair in 2 big flat twists so my hair was stretched. People were staring at me. It made me feel a little uncomfortable. I was in Publix and Me and my sis were the ONLY black folks in there.  People would walk past me and then turn around to get another look. My sis said don't mind them. But geez! They've never seen natural hair before?


----------



## GlamaDiva

EllePixie said:


> What are you all doing to style your TWAs? Are you doing finger coils?



I'm finger combing product in my hair.  it takes me long i suppose because i'm dong section by section.


----------



## EllePixie

GlamaDiva Ah okay. At the most I'll do like four sections so it still doesn't take long.


----------



## Evallusion

EllePixie said:


> What are you all doing to style your TWAs? Are you doing finger coils?


 
I'm loading mine up with moisturizer and castor oil.  Then, I put it in twists.  I can't stand twists at this length but my hair seems to love them....we disagree a lot.   I'm also wearing a wig over my twists.  I'm currently in Valencia Girl by Freetress.  I still can't do coils to save my life and I refuse to pay 50 bucks to get them professionally done.


----------



## Shay72

I didn't know if natural hair was truly for me because I am lazy when it comes to my hair. I was hoping that I had some curls or coils so I would have a built in hairstyle. Thank goodness I am 4a.  I have no interest in defining my coils though. I either cowash, spritz, seal, and go. OR I spritz, seal, and go. Sometimes I wear a headband sometimes I don't. Easy.


----------



## Foxglove

Grand Prix said:


> Foxglove, your hair in your siggy looks so good! All lush and coily, I love it.


 
Thanks! The pic was taken at my friend's wedding with a fancy camera so they were able to capture the juiciness of the curls


----------



## Alta Angel

Just got back from a weekend getaway with my hubby.  My puff lasted for an entire week with minimal upkeep besides moisturizing!  However, I don't have time to set it with braids tonight so I prepooed for 15 minutes with leftover Yes to Tomatoes and washed.  I am sitting under the steamer now. - I will be PSing this week and braiding the back of my head (leaving the front loose) and wearing my bun.


----------



## JC-Junkie

OMG ............. I am actually scared of detangling my hair !!!! Like I actually start to shake when I start to detangle! I'm scared I'll break my hair so much, but my hair is in pretty good condition  But I get so scared ! Whats the easiest way to detangle ? Do you use slippery conditioners ? Favourite combs/brushes ? Dry or wet hair ? Oils ?

ETA: I added baggying to my hair and it made my hair really soft and much stronger !!! Still scared to detangle though


----------



## Foxglove

JC-Junkie said:


> OMG ............. I am actually scared of detangling my hair !!!! Like I actually start to shake when I start to detangle! I'm scared I'll break my hair so much, but my hair is in pretty good condition  But I get so scared ! Whats the easiest way to detangle ? Do you use slippery conditioners ? Favourite combs/brushes ? Dry or wet hair ? Oils ?
> 
> ETA: I added baggying to my hair and it made my hair really soft and much stronger !!! Still scared to detangle though


 
The first thing you need is a conditioner with lots of slip. Wet your hair then put your hair in 6-8 sections. Load each section with conditioner then detangle- first with a wide tooth comb (I use the jilbere shower comb) then if you want with a medium tooth comb (like a denman or an actual medium tooth comb). Twist up each detangled section when you're done to prevent retangling. Then rinse the conditioner out of your hair
Here are some examples
YouTube - How to Detangle / Untangle Any Hair Type (Basics)
YouTube - Detangling Natural Hair
YouTube - Detangling natural hair- part 1


----------



## JC-Junkie

Foxglove your signiture pic is actually delicious !


----------



## andromeda

davisbr88 so glad things went well with your mom!!!   It's good to know that a person whose opinion you value supports you in your natural journey!

JC-Junkie I see you mentioned upthread that you prepoo with Amla oil.  You can detangle on dry hair that has been thoroughly saturated in amla oil or you can detangle as you're rinsing the amla oil out.  Just make sure that the hair is very saturated and pliable so that you're not working against it.  You can also go the slippy condish route, as fox outlined.  I would recommend, ESP since you're so apprehensive, that you use your fingers to detangle first - that way you can feel the tangles and adjust accordingly.  Then you can use a wide toothed comb.  Also, if you're detangling in the shower, make sure the water isn't too hot and make sure that you're hydrated and have energy from food.  The reason I say this is because I've had several instances of feeling lightheaded/drained or almost fainting during long detangling sessions in the shower.

I see you also asked about porosity upthread.  There should be a link to the thread "porosity-the forgotten step" and other porosity-related threads in the first post of this thread.  Those will probably answer you question (I would answer it but I'm on my iPod and can't type much more).


----------



## mrsjohnson75

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Ugh where is the Thanks button?
> 
> Anyway, Congrats to Alta Angel! Platinum congrats on being a new grand mom. Congrats to all the new ppl! I love the styles! Mummy's girl your twists are the bomb. *I'll post pics of my hair soon.* All is well and I'm still "getting to know it"..lol The more I know, the more I love.


 
Here are my pics....I'm 15 months post relaxer and 1 month post BC.

My Twistout:

















Products used : Water, Hello Hydration conditioner, and a small dab of Ecostyler gel (clear) on each twist. I did 20 twists.


----------



## Alta Angel

Mrs. J.

You have so much hair!  It looks great!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> Mrs. J.
> 
> You have so much hair!  It looks great!


 
Hey Alta! Thank you, my twists are NL but if I pull them they are close to SL.


----------



## chelleyrock

Good morning everyone and congrats to all the recent BC'ers!  

I had a long weekend and was just too tired to wash, dc, etc. my hair last night.  So, I sprayed my entire head with water, added some Garnier Fructise Leave-in and sealed with shea butter.  I then parted out a chunk of hair in the front and put in small twists.  I used a dab of Eco-Styler gel for each twist.  The rest of the hair was pinned up in the back.  In the morning I untwisted each twist and headed to work.

Here's a pic (sorry for the blur.  Taken from my wack phone)


I'm glad I chose this style since it's raining in NYC today (and will be tomorrow).


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you andromeda !!! I'll report on how it goes


----------



## natura87

I'm going back to box braids, I'm about half done with them and plan on leaving them in longer than I did last time. This might be my protective style of choice for the fall and winter months.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Hey Everyone....Hope ya'll are having a wonder Monday!

**Wonderful**  Forgive me, it's Monday


----------



## hairsothick

Hey ladies! I finally updated my fotki.  I didn't really do anything special in the month of September.

Here are a few pics(they may be huge so I apologize in advance):







A cute little style I tried.  It's just five flat twists on each side and a pop secured by a piece of hair candy.






I blew my hair out to do some minis.  Aphogee's Keratin Green Tea Mist is my best friend when it comes to blow drying.






I tried something new with curling my ends.  I spritzed the ends with water, sealed with castor oil and then two strand twist the ends of the twists together.  It worked pretty well.






The finished product.  I didn't use anything except shea butter while twisting.


----------



## Platinum

Great job, Hairsothick! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Garner

Hairsothick, you did a lovely job on your twists!!!  Do you always blow dry prior to twisting/braiding?  How long did this take and how long do you plan on keeping this style?  Did you follow a tutorial?

To Platinum...Congratulations on your new grandbaby.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## bibs

EllePixie said:


> What are you all doing to style your TWAs? Are you doing finger coils?


 
I watched a few vids on youtube  about how to put gel in it to make it look more curly and less frizzy, so I gel every morning and comb through with my fingers. Is that finger coiling?


----------



## EllePixie

BiaM said:


> I watched a few vids on youtube  about how to put gel in it to make it look more curly and less frizzy, so I gel every morning and comb through with my fingers. Is that finger coiling?



No, when you finger coil you basically twirl pieces of hair w/ gel around your finger to make it curl. Or is that what you mean?


----------



## bibs

mrsjohnson75 and hairsothick beautiful hair!!!  Can't wait to be able to do more styles!


----------



## bibs

EllePixie said:


> No, when you finger coil you basically twirl pieces of hair w/ gel around your finger to make it curl. Or is that what you mean?


 
Oh ok, thank you (still learning all the terms) I had tried that one morning after cowashing but it took WAY too long (it did last 2 days though)! I kind of just rake my fingers through with a little ecostyler like I'm detangling...

I love the latest pic in your siggy btw  Do you use a similar method now that your hair has grown out or just apply product and go?


----------



## EllePixie

BiaM said:


> Oh ok, thank you (still learning all the terms) I had tried that one morning after cowashing but it took WAY too long (it did last 2 days though)! I kind of just rake my fingers through with a little ecostyler like I'm detangling...
> 
> I love the latest pic in your siggy btw  Do you use a similar method now that your hair has grown out or just apply product and go?



Thank you! I always raked/smoothed product in. Last night I sectioned my hair in 8 sections and applied product like that b/c I often miss my roots when I just rake/smooth as a whole now that my hair is longer, but usually I don't care lol...

That's why I was asking what was taking you guys so long, when my hair was shorter I did a video of me doing my wash and go, and the video with me talking and everything is like seven minutes! Here it is if you wanna see - YouTube - My Wash n Go.


----------



## bibs

Thank you! Watching now


----------



## hairsothick

Garner said:


> Hairsothick, you did a lovely job on your twists!!!  Do you always blow dry prior to twisting/braiding?  How long did this take and how long do you plan on keeping this style?  Did you follow a tutorial?
> 
> To Platinum...Congratulations on your new grandbaby.  Beautiful!!!



I don't always blow dry prior to twisting.  Sometimes I do them on old twist outs.  I like blowdrying beforehand because it makes parting easier, which makes the process go by faster.  I learned to do them from three people:  Innovativethinkin, KinkyCurlyQueen, and Tayah97.

For my latest minis, I followed this tut by Innovativethinkin:

[video=youtube;YQP5CTEHEWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQP5CTEHEWQ[/video]


----------



## Foxglove

I was checking out my fotki feed today. This lady's hair is so thick! I don't think my hair is long enough to try this yet. I can't wait until I can do updos with my loose hair
Photo: pinnedback | '10 Pics album | SaPhia ~ Academia Nut | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## Platinum

I forgot to mention that I'm 5 months post BC now! Sometimes I still have a hard time believing that I became natural. I love being natural, I just can't wait to have more length. I'm thinking about straightening next month (for my 6th month nappiversary).


----------



## LoveCraze

I wasn't planning to straighten for my 6 mths, but I will do a length check. I kinda wanna wait until I have a little more length before I straighten. Plat I just realized that we BC's 6 days apart from each other.


----------



## GlamaDiva

EllePixie said:


> GlamaDiva Ah okay. At the most I'll do like four sections so it still doesn't take long.


 
Hey! So I tried applying product in sections..it decreased my time from 45 mins to 30 mins..lol I think as I continue it'll decrease. I think after steaming my hair this weekend my hair is being more cooperative. Anyway, I'm glad I started sectioning!


----------



## pookaloo83

StephElise said:


> I wasn't planning to straighten for my 6 mths, but I will do a length check. I kinda wanna wait until I have a little more length before I straighten. Plat I just realized that we BC's 6 days apart from each other.


 
And we bc'd 4 days apart. I bc'd on the 26th of April! 

hairsothick  Girl! your hair is


----------



## Foxglove

Second day twistout before it went in a puff




ETA when stretched I'm 2 or so inches from APL. I don't think I'll get there until 2011 though. It looks like I'll be growing 4 inches a year just like I thought. I'm just working on retaining so I don't lose length


----------



## **SaSSy**

* When you BCd-----9/29/10
    * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd---- 7 1/2 months post 
    * Have you been natural before? When? Yes for 4 yrs from Feb 2004 to Jan. 2008
    * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness----I think my hair type is 3c, mixed with 4a. It's only about 3 inches all around right now so I can give a better assessment in a couple of months 
    * Your current regimen washing every 3 to 4 days with CV shampoo bars, and DC after ever wash. I haven't used direct heat since may 2010, and will continue not using heat for at least another 6 months to a year. 
    * Your favorite styles wash and go is the only thing I have done
    * Your current length and goal length TWA, goal is to be BSL again but natural in about 2 1/2 yrs.
    * Your  photo album, if any I made a video, it's at YT in my siggy


----------



## nestlequik

**SaSSy** said:


> * When you BCd-----9/29/10
> * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd---- 7 1/2 months post
> * Have you been natural before? When? Yes for 4 yrs from Feb 2004 to Jan. 2008
> * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness----I think my hair type is 3c, mixed with 4a. It's only about 3 inches all around right now so I can give a better assessment in a couple of months
> * Your current regimen washing every 3 to 4 days with CV shampoo bars, and DC after ever wash. I haven't used direct heat since may 2010, and will continue not using heat for at least another 6 months to a year.
> * Your favorite styles wash and go is the only thing I have done
> * Your current length and goal length TWA, goal is to be BSL again but natural in about 2 1/2 yrs.
> * Your  photo album, if any I made a video, it's at YT in my siggy


 
Sassy, your MTV clip is Hilarious!


----------



## Foxglove

I forget who was asking about detangling. Here's a vid with a good example. It does't have to take 4 hours. Start off with soaking wet hair and do what she does
[video=youtube;thRTsGOHJ3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thRTsGOHJ3A[/video]


----------



## Platinum

I tried something different last night. I sectioned my hair, moisturized with African Royale BRX braid spray, then Sta Sof Fro. When the section began to soften, I finger detangled then sealed with a mixture of Haitian Black Castor oil, Wheat Germ oil, and Profectiv Mega Growth Growth oil. I banded with Goody ouchless ponytail holders, baggied, and went to bed. 

I think this is definetely a keeper!!! My hair is so soft with plenty of moisture! The only drawback that is it was a little greasy but I don't mind. 

I'm thinking about Henna'ing when I go home this weekend. I haven't henna'd in a few months.


----------



## divinefavor

Hello, everyone!  It's been a while since I've posted.  I am now 2 months post BC!  Wow, where has the time gone, I've been natural for 2 months?!?!?!  I am loving being natural!  I've learned that my hair loves the African Royal braid spray.  However, I have got to find a more natural or organic alternative.  I'm still in search of holy grail products for my hair.  Here's a most recent picture, this was taken last Friday.


----------



## MummysGirl

Just passing through to say  

Beautiful hair and updates ladies


----------



## cch24

I'll be two years post in 12 days!!! I can't believe I've made it this far! I'm currently prepooing with Mane n Tail and coconut oil right now. Straightening my hair in a week!!!


----------



## Anew

And I BC'd on April 18th lol... time is kind of flying. I'm taking my plaits out, its been almost a month since I've just taken them all out at one time instead of redoing each individual one after washing, my fro has gotten bigger. I'll do a fro comparison at the end of the year


----------



## LoveCraze

So I just wanted to show ya'll a new do that I came up with. Really simple and cute...at least I think it is. It's just single twists bangs on one side with the other side pulled up to a tiny little puff and the back is a wash and go.


----------



## Platinum

Your hair is pretty, Steph! Your getting some good growth!


----------



## Foxglove

I'm getting a little bored with my look. I'm going to try blowdrying before doing a twistout every once in a while. I like how this one turned out so I'll attempt this method
[video=youtube;jtLhG1vxD7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtLhG1vxD7A[/video]


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove said:


> I'm getting a little bored with my look. I'm going to try blowdrying before doing a twistout every once in a while. I like how this one turned out so I'll attempt this method
> [video=youtube;jtLhG1vxD7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtLhG1vxD7A[/video]


 
Let us know how that works out for you! I would have like to try that this weekend but I'm henna'ing now.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I blew out my hair yesterday...results in my siggy. My hair felt kinda dry afterwards, so I need to find a good moisturizer...or get a steamer 

Oh yeah, and I'm one year post relaxer today...


----------



## pookaloo83

I've been wearing my hair in  puff everyday. Kinda getting tired of it. I have also been doing flat twistouts, but putting it in a twistout puff. When it gets cold, I'm gonna go back to my crochet braids. Then wear my own hair again next year when it warms up. 

Are any of you ladies using protein? I haven't used any since I became natural. I ave Emergencee, but that may be too harsh. So I used some Aphogee Green Tea spray. I have a bottle from when I was relaxed. Looks like I'm shedding less/having less breakage.


----------



## nived32

Hello everyone! I'm new (although I've stalked the lhcf for years), so bear with me...

When you BCd: My husband attacked me with the clippers on July 31st, 2010. There was no transition for me as I now had a buzz cut (that I loved).

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: I guess i hadn't had a relaxer since May 2010...so 2 1/2 months. My BC cut out all the relaxed bits, though.

Have you been natural before? When?: I've been natural before, in Summer 2006. That lasted about 2 months before I ran screaming back to the relaxer. In hindsight I didn't know a thing about natural hair (or MY hair), so I went about it all wrong and it was a big mess.

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.): I would say that my hair (using the LOIS system) is an O, maybe an OS. Using the other system i THINK I'm a 4a (and I could very well be wrong). If I take a random piece of hair out it falls in a perfect circle. The diameter of the curl is about the size of pencil. When stretched my hair pulls into definite spiral. The amount of shrinkage is like 50%, but that's from only 2 months of being natural. The strand size is medium to fine, and the density is thready.

Your current regimen: I Cowash daily because my hair LOVES moisture (and also because I live in Hawaii and the weather is beautiful year round). I was using Hello Hydration by Herbal Essence, but I've since switched to Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing conditioner. After I get out of the shower i put on a bit of Giovanni Direct Leave-In mixed with a bit of Amla oil, and I'm done I DID just discover Cantu Shea Butter, though, so i plan on adding that to my daily mix. I was doing an overnight Amla oil DC weekly and then an Ayurvedic mask (Amla, Brahmi, Shikakai) on the next morning (usually a friday night/saturday morning combo), but that got time consuming. Now i just do a DC with the Suave Almond and Shea butter/Amla oil mixture and put on my heat cap for an hour or two...and I get the same results (and it's MUCH easier to rinse out ;o).

Your favorite styles: Right now all I can do is wear my TWA. At work, though, I rock a wig (WITHOUT a wig cap, since wearing a nylon wig cap for nigh on 2 months damaged my hair something serious). I'm waiting for the day that my hair becomes uniform enough for me to rock my natural style to work (as you can see in the pics, my back sides are giving me problems).

Your current length and goal length: Current length is TWA. Goal length is anything other than TWA )

Your photo album, if any: Public Home | Nived32 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

I'm hoping to get some encouragement that this twa phase won't last forever, and also to find out exactly where the heck these straight bits of hair are coming from ) I'm also looking to confirm (not that it matters) that my hair IS 4a and/or O (or OS) type.

Thanks!


----------



## Grand Prix

nived32, !!



pookaloo83 said:


> Are any of you ladies using protein? I haven't used any since I became natural. I ave Emergencee, but that may be too harsh. So I used some Aphogee Green Tea spray. I have a bottle from when I was relaxed. Looks like I'm shedding less/having less breakage.



I try to use a light protein weekly, such as OA GPB, I really couldn't do with just moisture conditioners.
For me it's harder to tell when I have moisture overload (or maybe I'm not getting it at all) now that I'm natural, but my hair feels and looks so much better when I use protein every once in a while.


----------



## cch24

I can't wait for this weekend for a multitude of reasons, but one of them is getting my hair done!! I went to Sally's this weekend to look at the products and tools I would need to straighten my hair and I realized that I didn't want to spend that much money when I only straighten my hair about 3 times a year. When I really think about it, my skills aren't that great, I wouldn't be totally satisfied with the results, and I'd still be using heat. So this morning I made an appointment with the lady that straightened my hair 4 times during my transition. She used the Mizani Thermasmooth System and my hair always reverted back and I had no breakage. I figure if she can do that on my weak transitioning hair, she should be able to handle my healthy all natural hair.

I'll post pics after I get my hair done! I will be refusing the trim she will undoubtedly suggest though.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I blew out my hair yesterday...results in my siggy. My hair felt kinda dry afterwards, so I need to find a good moisturizer...or get a steamer
> 
> Oh yeah, and I one year post relaxer today...


 
Congratulations, Sis! That's great progress!:woohoo:



pookaloo83 said:


> I've been wearing my hair in puff everyday. Kinda getting tired of it. I have also been doing flat twistouts, but putting it in a twistout puff. When it gets cold, I'm gonna go back to my crochet braids. Then wear my own hair again next year when it warms up.
> 
> *Are any of you ladies using protein?* I haven't used any since I became natural. I ave Emergencee, but that may be too harsh. So I used some Aphogee Green Tea spray. I have a bottle from when I was relaxed. Looks like I'm shedding less/having less breakage.


 
I use Surge 14 about 2-3 times a week. I also cowash with Suave Damage Care Condish (about $2 a bottle from Walmart or Family Dollar/Dollar General)or Infusium 23 (the rinse out kind). I use a moisturizing condish first to detangle, then the Suave Damage Care (or Infusium) leave on for about 3-5 mins, the moisturizing condish again and/or DC. 

ETA: My hair likes protein so this may be too much for someone that's protein sensitive.


----------



## Alta Angel

I will be getting my hair straightened in December for the first time in nearly a year.  I will also be getting a trim and a color gloss.  My grays are OUT OF CONTROL...

*Has anyone had any experience with demi-permanent color?  The salon uses the professional line of Wella color.*





cch24 said:


> I can't wait for this weekend for a multitude of reasons, but one of them is getting my hair done!! I went to Sally's this weekend to look at the products and tools I would need to straighten my hair and I realized that I didn't want to spend that much money when I only straighten my hair about 3 times a year. When I really think about it, my skills aren't that great, I wouldn't be totally satisfied with the results, and I'd still be using heat. So this morning I made an appointment with the lady that straightened my hair 4 times during my transition. She used the Mizani Thermasmooth System and my hair always reverted back and I had no breakage. I figure if she can do that on my weak transitioning hair, she should be able to handle my healthy all natural hair.
> 
> I'll post pics after I get my hair done! I will be refusing the trim she will undoubtedly suggest though.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> Let us know how that works out for you! I would have like to try that this weekend but I'm henna'ing now.


 
So... It half worked for me. Blowdried it and put it into a twist and curl. Here it is as I unraveled the hair this morning. Way less definition then when I twist with curly hair






Here is is taken down and lightly separated





It actually looked semi cute from the front but from the side it was another story





I tried putting half up half down (should have taken a pic) but I wanted to show off how curly it was. Sooo this is how I went to work today. My hair was huge in person. I even surprised myself when I caught a reflection of myself 





I didn't use any gel so as long as I keep retwisting nightly I can keep playing with it. Later this week I'll figure out a style that looks good both up and down. Does anybody have any style suggestions that look good from the front and the side?

ETA after fotki-researching I may have to add a styling foam to my products. Gel leaves my hair too hard and I can never figure out how much to use when I use it to twist


----------



## bibs

Welcome nived32!

I finally found a method that was working for me and my wash-n-go's and then it suddenly got _very _cold _very_ quickly. I love how my hair looks co-washed and with gel but I freeze my butt off when my head is wet in the morning time. Is there a better way to achieve some curl definition on a dry(or damp) head that'll last?


----------



## Foxglove

BiaM said:


> Welcome nived32!
> 
> I finally found a method that was working for me and my wash-n-go's and then it suddenly got _very _cold _very_ quickly. I love how my hair looks co-washed and with gel but I freeze my butt off when my head is wet in the morning time. Is there a better way to achieve some curl definition on a dry(or damp) head that'll last?


 
Instead of washing in the morning and having a head full of wet hair you could spritz with water so your hair is damp enough for the gel to work but not fully wet. What I do is get in the shower with my hair uncovered and the mist from the shower is enough to get my hair ready to style without washing it. I've managed to get 3rd or 4th day hair with this method too and I'm sure I'd be able to go further


----------



## Foxglove

Newly discovered blog for the 4a's!
http://mznappytrini.blogspot.com/


----------



## Platinum

Temperatures are starting to drop now so I am going to have to find a PS. The WnG and puffs are okay when I'm home (Florida) but this won't work when I make deliveries in other areas of the country. I may have to go back to Senegalese Twists or Kinky Twists.


----------



## nestlequik

I took some pictures today of my progress (I posted them to my profile) that I thought I would share.  It's been five months since my BC.  My routine is usually as follows-

1.  Cowash with AO Honeysuckle Rose or Oyin Honeyhemp conditioner
2.  Style with Oyin Oyin Whipped Pudding and Ecostyler Olive Oil Gel
3.  Deep condition at least once every 2 weeks with a hot towl and AO

My styling routine has actually worked better than the KCCC products b/c 1.  it's way cheaper and 2.  my hair dries a lot faster (used to take most of the day when I used KCCC).  But it's been getting colder in the mornings so I've taken the advice of some fellow LHCFers and started spritzing my hair and then reapplying a little of my products in the morning.  But I'm looking forward to twisting soon.  (I think it's still too short to twist).


----------



## nestlequik

I took some pictures today of my progress (I posted them to my profile) that I thought I would share.  It's been five months since my BC.  My routine is usually as follows-

1.  Cowash with AO Honeysuckle Rose or Oyin Honeyhemp conditioner
2.  Style with Oyin Whipped Pudding and Ecostyler Olive Oil Gel
3.  Deep condition at least once every 2 weeks with a hot towl and AO

My styling routine has actually worked better than the KCCC products b/c 1.  it's way cheaper and 2.  my hair dries a lot faster (used to take most of the day when I used KCCC).  But it's been getting colder in the mornings so I've taken the advice of some fellow LHCFers and started spritzing my hair and then reapplying a little of my products in the morning.  But I'm looking forward to twisting soon.  (I think it's still too short to twist).


----------



## cch24

Just came to add pics of my hair. I got it done yesterday and it was beautiful, but I had a busy day and slept with it in a high bun instead of wrapping it so it's poofed a little today. I don't mind, because I'm loving the smooth straight bun I have in my hair right now. Here's a picture of it this morning directly out of my sleep bun, and a picture of me pulling the back to show the length.


----------



## Platinum

Great progress, Nestlequik and Cch24!


----------



## mostamaziing

im glad ifound this thread =D

subbed.


----------



## bibs

nestlequik said:


> I took some pictures today of my progress (I posted them to my profile) that I thought I would share.  It's been five months since my BC.  My routine is usually as follows-
> 
> 1.  Cowash with AO Honeysuckle Rose or Oyin Honeyhemp conditioner
> 2.  Style with Oyin Whipped Pudding and Ecostyler Olive Oil Gel
> 3.  Deep condition at least once every 2 weeks with a hot towl and AO
> 
> My styling routine has actually worked better than the KCCC products b/c 1.  it's way cheaper and 2.  my hair dries a lot faster (used to take most of the day when I used KCCC).  But it's been getting colder in the mornings so I've taken the advice of some fellow LHCFers and started spritzing my hair and then reapplying a little of my products in the morning.  But I'm looking forward to twisting soon.  (I think it's still too short to twist).


 
Nice progress! Your hair looks almost _exactly_ like mine, length, curls, thickness, everything!


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24, your hair is so thick and beautiful!! You're already well on on your way to BSL, your hair is doing so well!
No wonder though, as you're even bunning when you've just been to the salon to have it straightened.. I'd be wearing it down and showing off that thickness and length until it fully reverted. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## MA2010

I've been playing around with KCCC and I dunno if I like it. It worked really well one week the terrible the next. Knot today is my new boo, however!


----------



## MummysGirl

hi Ladies.

Loving the pictures 

I'm soo busy! My hair's been in twists for over 2 weeks now, I redid them a week ago, I always have major shrinkage because I cowash in the twists and sweat a lot. I can't wait for my hair to be a little longer so I can pull it up into a looser bun in twists. 

TBH,  I think I'm going to be in twists 90% of the time until I go to the US for Xmas.

HHG Ladies


----------



## pookaloo83

I have my hair in a flat twist out right now. I'm gonna retwist in a few. Thinking about getting crochets braids back in for the winter. Don't know yet. Is everyone going to be wearing their own hair out in the cold for the winter? I think I should hide mine. Idk.


----------



## Alta Angel

Hey ladies,

I am still loving the easy maintenance of the Braid-n-curl.  I'll get around to some other styles eventually!


----------



## pookaloo83

Very pretty Alta!


----------



## cch24

Welp, I missed my two years post anniversary because I was busy with school but I still can't believe I made it!! I just shampoo'd my hair to get all the cones from the heat protectant off. I have no heat damage, and I'm sitting here doing a protein treatment for about a half hour and then I will DC overnight. Back to the usual routine until December when I straighten again for a wedding.


----------



## Platinum

cch24 said:


> Welp, I missed my two years post anniversary because I was busy with school but I still can't believe I made it!! I just shampoo'd my hair to get all the cones from the heat protectant off. I have no heat damage, and I'm sitting here doing a protein treatment for about a half hour and then I will DC overnight. Back to the usual routine until December when I straighten again for a wedding.


 
Congratulations on making 2 years post!:woohoo:


----------



## Platinum

I'm seriously thinking about doing a blowout this weekend. I really wanted to stay away from heat until my 6 month post BC anniversary. I'm not sure if I'm going to flat-iron as well or just blow it out and pull it back into a puff.


----------



## LoveCraze

Sounds like a good idea Plat. Maybe all of us 6 mth-ers should do a blowout to see where our length is now. If you do, you know what to do. :Flahsssss Post pitchas.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hello ladies I would like to join this thread too  I BCed on the 22nd of May after a one year 3 week transition  

My current regimen is 
-DC once a week with Naked Boost, EVOO
-Co-wash 2-3 times a week with any cheapie conditioner like herbal essences hello hydration, aussie moist conditioner or anything else I can find
-Moisturise daily with my mix of EVOO/EVCO, cheapie conditioner, water - gonna switch it up a bit soon once this batch is finished
-Whole head baggy with my moisturiser in over night

So far the styles i have been wearing are wash and go puffs, but my hair is too long to do them now, but to short to be put in a pony tail erplexed so i'm gonna try doing a twistout

i would like to know whether as my hair gets longer i could still do wash and gos because i really like that style. I have a way of doing it without getting tangles so thats good. Also how are you ladies clarifying, my hair seems to have a bit of build up, and also how are you controling your hair porosity ?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Hey everybody! I've discovered the joys of banding to stretch out my hair for styling. I also ordered a butter creme base  and hemp & rice bran oils from Camden Grey that I plan to use for a winter moisturizer.


----------



## yvette

I am doing my FIRST roller set on natural hair, evah! I clarified with Aubrey Organics, moisturized with Skala G3 for about an hour and a half, used KCCC leave in and diluted some Lottabody OLive Oil setting lotion to set. I am not taking my rollers out until Monday and when I do, I am going to apply a little coconut oil to each section.

I don't know if I am going to use a comb or just use my fingers to rake. I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Foxglove

I reeeeeally need a trim. It takes too much work to straighten and I'm scared of somebody else ripping through my hair to straighten it. It needs to be straightened bc it shrinks so much it would be easy to cut inches off without knowing it. Decisions decisions...


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok, so I just trimmed my hair. It is sooooooo soft! Wow! It feels like a whole new head! I must have had scab hair or something. It's a breeze to detangle now. I'm gonna wash and dc, then braid them in sections to have it stretched out for tomorrow. My hair is ALWAYS in it's stretched state. I have to to avoid tangles.


----------



## LoveCraze

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hey everybody! I've discovered the joys of banding to stretch out my hair for styling. I also ordered a butter creme base and hemp & rice bran oils from Camden Grey that I plan to use for a winter moisturizer.


Ooh that sounds exciting. What are you going to add to your bases to make them "handmade"? Are you just going to add the hemp and rice bran oils to the base? I'm thinking about buying some bases as well so I can hook up a DC.



yvette said:


> I am doing my FIRST roller set on natural hair, evah! I clarified with Aubrey Organics, moisturized with Skala G3 for about an hour and a half, used KCCC leave in and diluted some Lottabody OLive Oil setting lotion to set. I am not taking my rollers out until Monday and when I do, I am going to apply a little coconut oil to each section.
> 
> I don't know if I am going to use a comb or just use my fingers to rake. I can't wait to see the results!


 
I have yet to do this but I plan to at some point. Hope you get some good results.



Foxglove said:


> I reeeeeally need a trim. It takes too much work to straighten and I'm scared of somebody else ripping through my hair to straighten it. It needs to be straightened bc it shrinks so much it would be easy to cut inches off without knowing it. Decisions decisions...


Do you dust your ends at all while in twists? I find this to be a pretty effective way of keeping SSK's at bay or at least under control somewhat. At least you wouldn't be cutting too much of your length this way.

Oh and to all my curl activator sistas out there, I have found my staple curl activator gel. Hawaiian Silky! I absolutely love this stuff more than any other curl activator gel I have used. It adds some weight to my hair for elongation, still has the moisturizing properties that I love, plus it clumps my hair. I still follow up with my Olive Oil Ecostyler and shake it like salt shayka!! I actually felt my hair flopping like a weight on my head like never before. I can feel that I'm retaining some length. So if you love activator gels, next time you need to reup, consider the Hawaiian silky. I love it so much that I just might go to the BSS and buy 3 more.


----------



## andromeda

newly naturals!  


I wore my hair out this week in my favorite style - the puff.  I just love how it flatters my face.











eta: this was a wash-n-go puff. I added shea moisture milk (no allergic reaction  ) and jbco.

Thinking about doing an aphogee protein treatment.  :scratchch:  The 2-step was one of the first products that I bought in my hhj but I haven't done it in ages.  I felt like I needed it earlier this week but I'll have to re-assess, as I don't want protein overload.


----------



## Ltown

Hi natural and newbie! I have not checked in because I'm not doing anything special or different. I wear puff/buns during week, and may wear washngo on weekends.  I'm 10 months natural, straighten maybe 2 times this year. I'm doing a roller set today and SUCK at roller setting always have, I just need to give it up, all these roller just taking up space. I'm going to flat iron and see what kind of growth I've gotten. I hope my ends are good! 

Here is some information on marshmallow that help with slip and detangling I got from manenchic aka (southerntese old member here) I long-term transition following her. I also like panetheol in my products for slip/detangling. 


maneandchic
Althaea officinalis also known as marshmallow is a super conditioning, mucilaginous herb. That means it will have crazy 'slip'. What's slip? Slip is the degree to which a conditioner has the ability to detangle with ease or the degree of ease a comb can slip through your hair. This is very important for women with curly or highly textured hair. The less we have to detangle, the less hair we loose and the more hair we retain.

Let me introduce you to a few products that contain Marshmallow.

•Nurture My Body Shampoo
•Nurture My Body Conditioner
•Nurture My Body Baby Shampoo
•Giovanni Direct Leave-In
•Kinky Curly Knot Today
•Beauty with a Cause Conditioner
•Nature's Gate Lavender & Aloe Conditioner
•Nature's Gate Lemongrass & Clary Sage Conditioner
•Nature's Gate Chamomile & Lemon Verbena Conditioner
•Aura Revitalizing Conditioner, Cherry Almond Bark
•Nana Essence Herbal Hair Mask
•Alba Botanica Hair: Conditioner - leave-in
•Poofy Organics Dynamite Detangler & Leave-In Conditioner
•Creme Brulee for Kinks, Curls and Coils-Moisturizer for Textured Hair
•Christine Gant's Herbal Tea Rinse
Marshmallow is also good for dry, itchy scalp


----------



## grownnsexy

whoawhoa college life has been taken all of my attention i havent  checked in n a while ! Welll i am experiencing alot of growing but i hate well strongly dislike short hair on me  idk i thought it would grow on me but i still miss my hair lol *sigh* my hair flat ironed is btw ear and neck length im shooting for NL /SL JUNE 2011. i am having ridculously amounts of itching ! ive been stickin to hiding my hair (weavs and braids). but i do want to wear my hair out nxt summer if i reach my goal. my challenge is only length ! i love my newly natural curly texture thou


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hey everyone! I'm loving all the updates and newbies. I'm just checking in. I'm 16 months post relaxer, 2 months post BC. I'm doing buns, braidouts, and puffs. 

I ran out of my African shea butter and had some cantu shea butter under the sink ( I remember that I didn't like it because for some reason it does not play well with other products and will leave little white balls in my hair) well after I washed and conditioned with Hello Hydration, I applied more HH conditioner as a leave in and then applied the cantu (expecting the worse) but there were no white particles. So I braided my hair up and let it air dry, the next day my hair felt like butter. It was so soft and silky (I've never had the silky feeling. I guess its because of the cones. I wash and condition weekly so buildup should not be an issue.

So that's what I'm using at the present time. At night I spritz my hair with water, apply HH cond, apply cantu, then braid or twist.

I added pics to my fotki.


----------



## Platinum

I have had lots of problems with this site lately so I haven't been able to post that much. Nothing much to report, I decided to step it up on the protein again. Even though my hair is doing well with Jheri juice, i got better growth when I had a protein/moisture mix. I'm getting good growth but a lot of shedding as well.

Keep up the good work ladies. Hopefully these site issues will be resolved soon.


----------



## Foxglove

^^speaking of protein I got 1L of Joico K Pak reconstructor for $17 at Ross so I will be using it as my protein treatment. I'll be using it tonight. I guess I'll use every 1-2 months


----------



## pookaloo83

So I felt like Protective styling, and I'm subscribed to this girl. I thought this style  looked cute. I just tried to replicate it, and DH already commented on how cute it was. And he hasn't done that since I bc'd.
[video=youtube;FJ2ATbFEv9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ2ATbFEv9M[/video]


----------



## bibs

^^I just watched this video yesterday because I'm subbed to Kerri's YT channel too! Do you have any pics? This was something I wanted to try when I got a bit more length.


----------



## yvette

*ROLLER SET MAYDAY!!!!!*

Ok, I really thought I was doing something. Got me some spanky new rollers (magnetic) a HUGE bottle of Lottabody Olive Oil Setting lotion in anticipation of doing a roller set. Ok, I did my hair on Saturday and did not take the rollers out till Monday. I did use my wide tooth comb to comb my hair. It looked "ok" nothing special. As the day went on, I noticed that my hair looked puffy, like cotton. So, I am thinking I used too much setting lotion and that I needed to add a little coconut oil on the ends as well. Ok, Monday night that is what I did. I used a little setting lotion with some coconut oil on the ends. Today, I still have cotton hair. So, I am back to square one. It appears that my hair is reverting with the use of the setting lotion. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## natura87

My sister straightened my hair so I am wearing it straight-ish for a few days.


----------



## Foxglove

Has anybody used cantu shea butter leave in? I ran out of condish and I'm in the market for a new leave in. I picked it out on a whim. I'll post a review after a few days


----------



## pookaloo83

BiaM said:


> ^^I just watched this video yesterday because I'm subbed to Kerri's YT channel too! Do you have any pics? This was something I wanted to try when I got a bit more length.


 
BiaM here are some pics. I plan on keeping it like this until this weekend which is wash day. I did the back of mine a lil different from hers.


----------



## Foxglove

Pook, will you teach me how to flattwist


----------



## Foxglove

yvette said:


> *ROLLER SET MAYDAY!!!!!*
> 
> Ok, I really thought I was doing something. Got me some spanky new rollers (magnetic) a HUGE bottle of Lottabody Olive Oil Setting lotion in anticipation of doing a roller set. Ok, I did my hair on Saturday and did not take the rollers out till Monday. I did use my wide tooth comb to comb my hair. It looked "ok" nothing special. As the day went on, I noticed that my hair looked puffy, like cotton. So, I am thinking I used too much setting lotion and that I needed to add a little coconut oil on the ends as well. Ok, Monday night that is what I did. I used a little setting lotion with some coconut oil on the ends. Today, I still have cotton hair. So, I am back to square one. It appears that my hair is reverting with the use of the setting lotion.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Did you use a dryer or air dry? You may need to use a hood dryer to get non poofy results. On the other hand some people's hair (like mine) won't stay sleek with a rollerset


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> Pook, will you teach me how to flattwist


 
 I just learned myself. It's really easy. I don't know how to explain it. This one girl does it in an easy way. I'll find the vid and post it.


----------



## yvette

Foxglove said:


> Did you use a dryer or air dry? You may need to use a hood dryer to get non poofy results. On the other hand some people's hair (like mine) won't stay sleek with a rollerset



No I air dried. I haven't used a dryer to dry my hair in ages. When my hair was relaxed, I still could get a nice sleek roller set (air drying). I just * assumed* the same thing would happen now. Guess I was wrong. 

I will take your suggestion and try using my bonnet dryer to see what happens. I'll let you know!


----------



## bibs

pookaloo83 It came out really nice!! I'm definitely going to try this when my hair grows out a little!

I did my first twists yesterday since I was off yesterday and today and am hoping I can rock a twist out tomorrow. My hair is growing much faster than I expected


----------



## Alta Angel

ITA with the earlier comment.  Definitely use setting lotion and sit under a bonnet dryer for at least 20 minutes.  Also, the more you comb your natural rollerset, the more it wil puff/frizz.  If possible, only finger comb, put in an updo, or do a spiral set so that you are only minimally touching/combing your hair.  These are the steps that I take with my natural 4a/b hair.   




yvette said:


> No I air dried. I haven't used a dryer to dry my hair in ages. When my hair was relaxed, I still could get a nice sleek roller set (air drying). I just * assumed* the same thing would happen now. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> I will take your suggestion and try using my bonnet dryer to see what happens. I'll let you know!


----------



## natura87

Foxglove said:


> Pook, will you teach me how to flattwist


 
+1. I cant flat twist either.


----------



## hairsothick

That's a cute style pook!  I think I will try it one day next week.

I am going to try this style for this weekend:

[video=youtube;FdDXj1zWtoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdDXj1zWtoA[/video]


----------



## Anashja

Long time no post... Ummm I dont know what to say about my hair... I had twists in maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago and have been rocking hats everyday since... in between trying to moisturize, but my hair is now so dry it looks like who done it and ran!... I did reach SL (yay)... I recently henna'd (did the twists after the henna) ... I used the Lush Hanna bar so that could have an effect on it. I received my hairveda order so today Im going to wash detangle moisturize and retwist...


----------



## nestlequik

BiaM said:


> @pookaloo83 It came out really nice!! I'm definitely going to try this when my hair grows out a little!
> 
> I did my first twists yesterday since I was off yesterday and today and am hoping I can rock a twist out tomorrow. My hair is growing much faster than I expected


 
They look like mine!

Still a little bored, wish I knew how to braid.  I've mastered the 2 strand twist, but when your hair is only 3-4 inches long there's only so much you can do.

Anyway, did this style this morning.


----------



## pookaloo83

@Foxglove This girl does it in an easy way.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/curlychronicles#p/u/127/wxnhNpowAi8[/video]


----------



## Ltown

Foxglove said:


> Has anybody used cantu shea butter leave in? I ran out of condish and I'm in the market for a new leave in. I picked it out on a whim. I'll post a review after a few days


I used it a lot during my transition my relax hair loved it, natural left residue. There is two difference texture of the leave in, one is creamy/smooth the other is chunky and thick. Whereever you buy it, just make sure you check the jars if you end up liken it.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Foxglove said:


> Has anybody used cantu shea butter leave in? I ran out of condish and I'm in the market for a new leave in. I picked it out on a whim. I'll post a review after a few days


 
I'm currently using it. It make my hair feel soft and silky (it has cones which requires me to wash at least once a week because of buildup).

It doesn't "play nice" with other products and will leave white flakes, balls, residue, etc...in your hair. 

I use it with my Hello Hydration condition without any residue problems. I have to use it with HH because its not moisturizing enough by itself for my hair.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hi ladies! I am currently counting down the days until I bc which is 3 weeks away. So in three weeks i will be joining the natural world. My question to you all is, what style should be my first style as a natural, I wont have too long to style in the am but i will be bcing it before i go to bed. I had a few options in mind...wash n go with some kinky curly curling custard; a twistout; braidout; a big half blown out fro. any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. oh and i will have transitioned for 18 months.

thanks


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

[USER]StephElise [/USER] StephElise, pasting response from base thread :

I got my order from Camden Grey yesterday, just in time for my birthday (today). I really like the Butter Madness Creme, it has a definite coco butter scent to it. I mixed it with some other oils (castor, almond, rice bran, hemp, and palm) and used it to seal over some aloe vera gel. My puff is still pretty soft this evening, and I think it works well as a hair butter/sealant with the additions, but maybe not so much as a hair moisturizer (body moisturizer definitely!). I ordered some shea butter that will come next week, and I plan to mix some into the butter madness as well.


----------



## Foxglove

ZkittyKurls said:


> Hi ladies! I am currently counting down the days until I bc which is 3 weeks away. So in three weeks i will be joining the natural world. My question to you all is, what style should be my first style as a natural, I wont have too long to style in the am but i will be bcing it before i go to bed. I had a few options in mind...wash n go with some kinky curly curling custard; a twistout; braidout; a big half blown out fro. any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. oh and i will have transitioned for 18 months.
> 
> thanks


 
My vote is a braidout or twistout. Congratulations in advance!


----------



## BraunSugar

ZkittyKurls said:


> Hi ladies! I am currently counting down the days until I bc which is 3 weeks away. So in three weeks i will be joining the natural world. My question to you all is, what style should be my first style as a natural, I wont have too long to style in the am but i will be bcing it before i go to bed. I had a few options in mind...wash n go with some kinky curly curling custard; a twistout; braidout; a big half blown out fro. any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. oh and i will have transitioned for 18 months.
> 
> thanks


 
Hi! Congrats to you! I'd agree with Foxglove about a braidout or twistout.


----------



## andromeda

Congrats on your impending bc, zhittycurls!!! ditto what fox said.


How has everyone tweaked their regimens for the fall/winter?  For those newly naturals who bcd in the spring, do you feel like you've hit your stride, like you're graduated from "new"?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

thanks for the advice!! I think i will do the twistout at night and then style it in the morning. Im so excited!


----------



## KBA

I'm trying to stay in twists over the winer/fall months...that's the biggest tweak vs. summer. 



andromeda said:


> Congrats on your impending bc, zhittycurls!!! ditto what fox said.
> 
> 
> How has everyone tweaked their regimens for the fall/winter?  For those newly naturals who bcd in the spring, do you feel like you've hit your stride, like you're graduated from "new"?


----------



## Evallusion

I've been MIA for a while now so I figured I'd jump in for a quick update.  I am going through an "I hate my hair" phase so I decided to get some mini box braids before I did something stupid.  They cost a grip but look good.  I'm gonna end the year in these and I'm hoping for an inch of growth.  Other than that, everything is pretty much the same.

Over and out...


----------



## BraunSugar

andromeda said:


> Congrats on your impending bc, zhittycurls!!! ditto what fox said.
> 
> 
> How has everyone tweaked their regimens for the fall/winter?  For those newly naturals who bcd in the spring, do you feel like you've hit your stride, like you're graduated from "new"?



I've begun using castor oil & my hair loves it! Keeps my hair very soft. I'm also toying with protective styling more often. At some point I'll get the hang of it. I'll be 5 months post BC on the 29th. I think once I reach 6 months, I'll stop saying I'm newly natural.


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> Congrats on your impending bc, zhittycurls!!! ditto what fox said.
> 
> 
> How has everyone tweaked their regimens for the fall/winter?  For those newly naturals who bcd in the spring, do you feel like you've hit your stride, like you're graduated from "new"?


 
So far all I've done is change my sealer to a coconut oil/castor oil/avocado oil/EVOO mix. I'm planning on getting braids between December and February so my hair can be hidden during the coldest months


----------



## LoveCraze

andromeda said:


> Congrats on your impending bc, zhittycurls!!! ditto what fox said.
> 
> 
> How has everyone tweaked their regimens for the fall/winter? For those newly naturals who bcd in the spring, do you feel like you've hit your stride, like you're graduated from "new"?


 
Well for me, since it's still warm, I haven't changed much with my hair reggie. But when it does start to FEEL fall like, I will be wearing my single strand twists a lot more. I'm also toying with the idea of installing some corn rows. I kinda do feel as though I have graduated from new. But the excitement of me going natural is still there so it hasn't gotten old just yet.
Oh also ladies, incase you didn't know. To all the castor oil users out there, castor oil acts as a humectant. Using this in a low humdity environment could actually draw the moisture out of your hair much like glycerin can. But if it's mixed with other oils, you may not get the drying effect. I haven't tried it out just yet in inclement weather to see if it does indeed dry my hair but I just wanted to pass this on. Everyone's hair is different and you may be just fine using it during the winter. Just something to keep in mind.
Castor Oil - Definition and Characteristics

_Castor oil is very soothing and lubricating to the skin because it is rich in fatty acids. *It acts as a humectant attracting moisture to the skin.*_


----------



## Foxglove

Oh yeah I'm 7 months natural today


----------



## MA2010

Loving all the updates and new looks. This thread inspires on so many different levels. I've been sticking to WNG's on the regular. Will post pics soon!!!!


----------



## Alta Angel

Nothing much is going on here.  I went to a baby shower yesterday and everyone commented on how much they liked my hair.  Many of my longtime friends that I haven't seen in ages were in shock!

Today I am going to experiment with a twist-rod set that I saw on Kimmaytube's channel.  I will probably post pics tomorrow.


----------



## andromeda

Thanks for your answers, ladies.  and thanks tongued info, stephelise. 

I've been braided up underneath my wig.  I'm being lazy and I'm annoyed that my edges are so sensitive. 

I think by the end of this year, I'll have graduated from newly natural - that'll be ~ 6 months post bc.

eta: steph, please forgive "tongued info"   I was typing on my ipod and it must have auto-corrected whatever I typed originally. I'm pretty sure I mean to type "thanks for the info"


----------



## Alta Angel

Well I did the twist-rod set with great results.  So great that I put my hair back into a puff!  It really does look good, but my hair isn't long enough to "hang" the way that I want it to yet.  I looked like Michael Jackson!


----------



## divinefavor

Hi everyone!  Whew, it's been a while and I need to catch up on the posts, but wanted to stop by and say that I am still loving being natural.  I'll be 3 months post BC on the 31st.  I guess I'm still in the TWA stage and can't do a whole lot with my hair.  I'm still trying to figure out what my hair likes though!  I may end up getting cornrows for a while, we'll see.  I'll post an updated picture when I get home this evening.  Everyone's hair look really good!  Congrats to those who've recently BC and will be BC soon!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I have grey hair popping in full force ( I think the chemical in the relaxers were suppressing them) anyway, I want to do a black rinse. 

Any suggestions on good ones? I don't want a set back from coloring.


----------



## yvette

Because I have a scalp condition, I am looking into trying Herbatint. It is chemical free. I believe there are a few other chemical free dyes out there.


----------



## Alta Angel

I am going through the exact same thing!  My stylist had recommended a "color gloss" when I complained about my greys last time, but I don't know if it is a semi/demi/permanent color.  The color is by Wella.  I have an appointment in December, so I will see.

When I was relaxed, I used Dudley's for all of my semi-permanent colors.  A couple of ladies in my office were raving about Bigen semi-permanent color that can be purchased from Sally's.  The others swear by a demi-permanent hair color from Clairol.

HTH




mrsjohnson75 said:


> I have grey hair popping in full force ( I think the chemical in the relaxers were suppressing them) anyway, I want to do a black rinse.
> 
> Any suggestions on good ones? I don't want a set back from coloring.


----------



## MummysGirl

My hair was in twists for almost a month. Took them out, wore a twistout for a few days and finally deepconditioned, cowashed and detangled. My hair's in 2 french braids now, I plan to take them down for a puff for this evening. For the next week, this will be my routine - braid at night, take down and pull into a puff 

You're all looking good ladies


----------



## lovely_locks

I think my hair is shedding due to to much protein. I've noticed that the longer my hair gets the nees for my hair change...is that normal?


----------



## PittiPat

I just wanted to officially post that I am now all natural (go me! go me!).  I did the Big Chop at 14 months post texlaxer on October 24.  Whoot! Whoot!


----------



## natura87

PittiPat said:


> I just wanted to officially post that I am now all natural (go me! go me!).  I did the Big Chop at 14 months post texlaxer on October 24.  Whoot! Whoot!


 
Congratulations. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Platinum

Checking in...

Nothing major to report. I will be 6 months post BC soon and I love being natural! I still run into ignorant people that make comments about my hair. Unfortunately, these nasty comments come from other African American women. I don't let it bother me though. I'm really surprised how big my afro is now but I'm a little discouraged about my nape setback. However, I'm happy to report that it's growing back. Lesson learned...my hair (especially the nape) still loves alot of protein.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hello ladies. I've been MIA for a minute but I'm back now. As for my hair I've been mostly rocking twistouts. I don't really have any pictures of just my hair but these are some recent pics from when my family visited.

*Poof*


----------



## RockCreak

I haven't posted in a while mainly because I have been fustrated adjusting to my hair.  What I've learned is that my hair does not like poo... I have tried so many, yet my hair feels like wires.  So I've been cowashing and clarifying.  My hair soaks up moisture so I packs it in.  Several products I've tried have note work, but what does is shea butter and vatika oil.  I'm doing more searching on natural products (butters and oils) to see what mixture I can come up with.  

Oh! I'm 7 most post and can get my hair in a puff (finally)  I also wear twist but the shrinkage is killing me!  I'm hanging in there though!


----------



## MA2010

Congrats to you PittiPat!!!!!

Trini_Chutney your hair is super cute!


----------



## bibs

PittiPat said:


> I just wanted to officially post that I am now all natural (go me! go me!).  I did the Big Chop at 14 months post texlaxer on October 24.  Whoot! Whoot!


 
Congrats!!! 

I'm still experimenting with products since I'm getting re-acquainted with my natural hair. I tried the HE none of your frizzness leave in and really like it. It smells great and is pretty moisturizing. I slowed down on the WnGs because of some freak cold weather, but it's warm again so I'm back to cowashing 2-3x a week. I've also started baggying overnight which my hair _loves_.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

BiaM said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I'm still experimenting with products since I'm getting re-acquainted with my natural hair. I tried the HE none of your frizzness leave in and really like it. It smells great and is pretty moisturizing. I slowed down on the WnGs because of some freak cold weather, but it's warm again so I'm back to cowashing 2-3x a week. I've also started baggying overnight which my hair _loves_.


 
I wish I could baggy. My hair loved it.....my scalp did not!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Still playing in my hair and trying new styles 

This is a flat twist in the front with a puff.


----------



## Platinum

6 months post BC today!:superbanana: I don't have pics yet, I hope to have some this weekend. 

My new favorites are: baggying with Sta Sof Fro and Haitian Black Castor Oil. This mix is awesome for my hair! I also purchased a few bottles of Jamaican BCO yesterday from Sams24-7. I'll try this after I finish the HBCO. GVP version of Redken Extreme Anti-Snap leave-in condish. This stuff is great for breakage. I wish I had known about this product earlier.


----------



## Foxglove

I realized I haven't posted a pic in a while. Here I am about to leave for work. I'm wearing a twistout puff


----------



## MA2010

Winter is here so my WNG's days are over!!!

All these styles were done using Kimmaytube's Leave In with either KCCC or Ecostyle gel to set the coils.

*
Regular everyday WNG with a part in the middle. I can clearly see my heat damaged areas in this pic.*






*
I twisted up the front in flat bantu knots to switch it up.*





*
Texture shot of the back of may hair in an old WNG! *





I sure do love my natural hair ladies!!!!!


----------



## FRESHstart101

braids braids go away come again another day  , its been 2 months and i miss my hair sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

mrsjohnson75 why dont you give henna with indigo a try, it is natural and colors your hair black. 



mrsjohnson75 said:


> I have grey hair popping in full force ( I think the chemical in the relaxers were suppressing them) anyway, I want to do a black rinse.
> 
> Any suggestions on good ones? I don't want a set back from coloring.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

ZkittyKurls said:


> mrsjohnson75 why dont you give henna with indigo a try, it is natural and colors your hair black.


 
That sounds good. Do you have directions on how to mix the henna and what type to buy?


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Hey Ladies,  

I hope everyone is having a great time with their hair.  Everyone's hair looks GORGEOUS!!!

I love me hair, but I doubt that my hair loves me back.  I'm drooling over everyone else's hair and I'm beginning to think my hair is jealous and has gone on strike.  It's been 2 months since my BC and I still haven't figured out what my hair WANTS.  Anywho...it's time for a clarify, color and deep condition.  I think I might try the henna this time around.  If anything, at least it will cover all the grey hair.  I will have to post pics sometime soon.


----------



## lovely008

So many beautiful pictures, I'm in awe! 

Last month, even last week, I never would have guessed I'd be posting in this thread! I chopped off my relaxed hair on tuesday after being about 9 weeks post so I've got a TWA and I'm so happy! 

Right now, I have alot of straight hairs sticking up everywhere and I'm not sure if they are relaxed ends or not. So far, my hair looooves AO Honeysuckle rose. I use it as a moisturizer and use it for to deep condition my hair. I deep conditioned my hair for the second time since my BC today, mixed Honeysuckle with some honey and EVOO and put a cap on for about an hour while doing some work. The results were great, even better than when I did a steam treatment with the ORS packet the day after my BC. I had problems figuring out how to get some curl definition but randomly figured it out today by mixing a bit of honeysuckle with vegetable glycerin.

OK, I'll be honest, as much as I love figuring out my hair and staring at it, I don't feel confident enough to rock a TWA...so I'm wearing wigs till it grows out longer.  I just don't feel attractive enough. There I said it! I will try to take pictures and post them on here later. 

I'm really looking forward to learning from you all and growing beautiful hair together. Cheers!


----------



## Shay72

I will be 4 months post next week. Time has flown. I won't post any new pics until I am 6 months post. I have been getting a lot compliments on my hair lately and I believe it is bc I've figured out what works for my hair. I cowash daily,wash out all of the conditioner,use a spray moisturizer, and go. My coils are clearly defined with this process. I love it bc it is so easy. I will continue with this throughout the fall & winter. I was a daily cowasher & wet bunner while texlaxed and transitioning so I'm not concerned. I  my hair. Once my hair gets longer I may have to change but I will wait until that happens.


----------



## lovely_locks

I am thinking about relaxing my hair. my husband has been hinting that he likes my hair staright better.


----------



## Foxglove

I did my first frohawk this weekend!


----------



## hairsothick

Foxglove said:


> I did my first frohawk this weekend!


 
WHERE DA PITCHAS AT?! Lol.  

J/k.  Seriously, where are the pics?


----------



## Platinum

lovely_locks said:


> I am thinking about relaxing my hair. my husband has been hinting that he likes my hair staright better.



What is your preference, natural or relaxed? Are you thinking about relaxing because he likes it or you miss relaxed hair?


----------



## Platinum

I straightened my hair yesterday but I'm not sure if I like it. I need a trim because I have a few SSKs that I wasn't aware of until I straighten. I'm happy with the thickness but I was expecting more length (I'm NL with a few SL strands in the back . I was hoping for full SL by now ) I didn't take pics yet but I think I'm going to wash out the press and just wear my natural to work this week.


----------



## Foxglove

hairsothick said:


> WHERE DA PITCHAS AT?! Lol.
> 
> J/k.  Seriously, where are the pics?


 
It was for my halloween costume as Mr T. I'm doing it again tonight and I'll try to get pics


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

lovely_locks said:


> I am thinking about relaxing my hair. my husband has been hinting that he likes my hair staright better.


 
What do YOU like better? Anything you decide to do, do for YOU FIRST.


----------



## lovely_locks

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> What do YOU like better? Anything you decide to do, do for YOU FIRST.


 
I'm really not sure. If I do decide to relax I know I wont be doing it anytime soon. My hair is only ear length and I dont want to straighten it just to cut it into a style. I'll wait till I make shoulder length. Right now I love my curls, and the thickness.....but I have no clue what my hair will look like as it gains length.


----------



## Foxglove

Mr T won top 3 costumes last night 
ETA some of my coworkers told me to come to work in a frohawk too. I don't think that's gonna work lol
After seeing this one also mentioned that I do so much with my hair. I felt all warm on the inside

ETA again. I was headed over to my parents house yesterday and didn't feel like fixing my hair so I threw on a scarf and this is how it came out. I thought it was cute but I knew my mom would find something wrong with it so I did my usual puff. I will keep it in mind for the future though


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove, I  your frohawk!


----------



## GlamaDiva

Kenny-Ann said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great time with their hair.  Everyone's hair looks GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I love me hair, but I doubt that my hair loves me back.  I'm drooling over everyone else's hair and I'm beginning to think my hair is jealous and has gone on strike.  It's been 2 months since my BC and I still haven't figured out what my hair WANTS.  Anywho...it's time for a clarify, color and deep condition.  I think I might try the henna this time around.  If anything, at least it will cover all the grey hair.  I will have to post pics sometime soon.


 
It took my hair about 2 months to decide what it wanted to do..matter of fact..i think She still is deciding! lol...that's why I affectionately named her Diva...she does what she wants to do when she wants to...hehe

I'll say this much...after I henna-ed the first time...my hair definitely seemed more manageable...less of a Diva..lol..i love it...my curls began to pop more


----------



## hairsothick

[video=youtube;uhJ3oI3XKug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhJ3oI3XKug[/video]

^^^my next style. I love those!


----------



## cyberlil

Thanks so much for this thread, I really needed it. I recently did the BC, but I've been so cunfused by how to care for my hair since then


----------



## mostamaziing

ionly have a few inches left of relaxer in the front part of my hair, but since ive gave up on flat irons/direct heat ijust wash &bun and no one can tell >=)

btw ilovee that this thread exists =D very helpful indeed =)


----------



## Ltown

Hey new natural! I'm 10 months natural time flies, I'm happy to be natural because my hair has more body. I've straighten maybe 3 times this year and never liked it when I was relax just dull, a braidout on straight hair looks better. I wear mostly buns, puff, braidout/washout every other week. HHJ


----------



## Foxglove

I'm 23 months post relaxer today! I probably should stop counting in months lol


----------



## bibs

Welcome cyberlil!!

I just wanted to share (shared briefly on the co-wash thread) that I bought the HE "none of your frizzness" and used it after cowashing this morning with Suave Humectant and applying my usual kids organics shea leave-in. I "sealed" with EVOO. My hair was super shiny today and very very soft. The curls were so defined and did not get all frizzy once my hair dried like it usually does. My hair looked wet all day but dried much quicker than it does with gel. I'm thinking of giving my megatub of ecostyler away. Ok, just wanted to share and hopes that helps _someone_


----------



## Platinum

I'm back on EcoStyler Olive oil Gel for my wash and go's. I believe I was retaining length better with it. Still using Sta Sof Fro as a moisturizer. I've been slacking on my cowashes though. I'm also loving ORS Replenishing Condish as a DC (it was like meh, when I was relaxed).

Keep up the good work, Ladies! Have a great weekend!


----------



## lovely008

Here are my pics! I can't wait till my hair thickens up, I've been applying Castor oil every night.











My hair is pretty sparse on the sides and here I was for years thinking my edges were in trouble.


----------



## Platinum

Last night I dreamed that I relaxed my hair. I was halfway into the application when I thought "What am I doing? I'm supposed to stay natural." I ran around the house looking for the sink so I could wash it out. Then I wondered if I should just continue the relaxing process then immediately start transitioning again.erplexed 

I don't know why I dreamed that but I'm glad it's just a dream. I have noticed a few midshift splits in my shed hair  so I'm going to start incorporating wheat germ oil into my regimen again. I was planning to braid my hair for the winter but I want to make sure that it's in tip top shape before I do.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> *I'm back on EcoStyler Olive oil Gel for my wash and go's.* I believe I was retaining length better with it. Still using Sta Sof Fro as a moisturizer. I've been slacking on my cowashes though. I'm also loving ORS Replenishing Condish as a DC (it was like meh, when I was relaxed).
> 
> Keep up the good work, Ladies! Have a great weekend!


 
Me, too. I'd been wearing my hair stretched, and I like how it helped to show more length, but I think I retained better with Ecostyler WnG's. I ordered some AO White Camellia (sp?) and some Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-in Conditioner to try out as potential moisturizers. I whipped some shea butter and castor oil together and I like it a lot as a sealant.


----------



## MA2010

I told myself no more WNG due to the cold but I can't stop....lol. I've been using the pink EcoStyler gel after Kimmaytube's Leave in mix. i want to try the Olive Oil one but unfortunately they don't sell it here.

I tried a braidout and my hair was a big poof ball when I loosened the braids.........


----------



## MA2010

andromeda I just saw your pics posted at the very beginning of this thread and GIRL, your hair is gorgeous!!!! I really love your unmanipulated puff. LOVE!


----------



## andromeda

MA2010 said:


> andromeda I just saw your pics posted at the very beginning of this thread and GIRL, your hair is gorgeous!!!! I really love your unmanipulated puff. LOVE!


 
Thanks!!! I'm trying to nurse it back to that.   hopefully with my winter hair hats (wigs ), I'll be there soon once again.


----------



## lovely008

so....can anyone help me out to figure my hair type..i think i'm either 4a or 4b, not really sure :/


----------



## MA2010

lovely008 said:


> so....can anyone help me out to figure my hair type..i think i'm either 4a or 4b, not really sure :/


 
You may be a mix of both! It's hard to say though now, wait until your coils grow out into a pattern. I would guess a mix of 4a/b.


----------



## Foxglove

This is a really good video on detangling 4b/4c hair. I think it would work with anybody who suffers with detangling
[video=youtube;RDEaqATfk70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDEaqATfk70[/video]


----------



## Foxglove

Another video on detangling 4b hair, and again I think this would work for anybody having trouble with detangling. This is the closest to how I detangle as far as finger parting then finger detangling before using a wide tooth comb
[video=youtube;VYx3ETNc1iY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYx3ETNc1iY[/video]


----------



## Foxglove

Another 4b detangling vid (this time featuring an adult ) Same thing- finger part, condish, wide tooth comb. I take back what I said earlier. This is pretty much exactly how I detangle (my hair is really similar to hers too). Sometimes if I need to I'll use a medium tooth comb after using the wide tooth comb. Detangling really isn't an issue for me but I know some people struggle with it or spend hours. Hopefully some of these vids will help
[video=youtube;Vi9oCHNNzjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi9oCHNNzjI[/video]


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> Another video on detangling 4b hair, and again I think this would work for anybody having trouble with detangling. This is the closest to how I detangle as far as finger parting then finger detangling before using a wide tooth comb
> [video=youtube;VYx3ETNc1iY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYx3ETNc1iY[/video]


 

I detangle my hair exactly like this.


----------



## pookaloo83

I put mini twists in my hair last week sometime. They came out Ok.


----------



## Foxglove

All these henna threads make me want to try it again. Problem is I already have a set routine and my hair is on cruise control so I'm not sure if I should be shaking things up right now


----------



## cch24

I've still been cowashing and bunning and my hair seems to be progressing well. I'm going to try a rollerset (maybe a flexirod set?) this Saturday but I won't straighten my roots afterwards. I just want a rollerset bun for a week to let me sleep for a while longer. I'll post pictures!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Still doing twists/twistouts, its too cold for WNG and they were giving me too many ssk.


----------



## LoveCraze

Trini_Chutney said:


> Still doing twists/twistouts, its too cold for WNG and they were giving me too many ssk.


 
I am sooo with you on this one. I love wash and go's but those pesky ssk's were/are driving me bananas. So like you I'm doing the twist/twistout styles. I can get past the cold weather by doing all the hair prep at night and banding, that way when I wake in the morning, all I would have to do is just spritz to refresh and not worry about having a soaked and wet head. Actually, in my area the weather is still warm enough to be able to wear a wash and go, I just don't like what happens to my ends.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Foxglove said:


> Stocking. I tried the goody band but it hurts after a few minutes
> With the stocking it's adjustable


This may be a dumb question but what part of the stocking are you using, the waist band or the leg???  I'm going to TRY and make a puff this weekend cause you guys are killing me on this thread!!  I haven't done any work this morning just reading trying to figure out how to do a really cute puff!  Thanks for the thread!


----------



## cadi

Hi,
i don't know if it is to late or me to join, and i can't post pic but i have measured my hair on the 2end Sept. 2010 and it was between 4-7 inches its in soooo many layers , am 100% natural and ive BC on July 09 after a mis treatement of my stylest who is heat lover. my hair never been past my shoulder actually nl most of my life
so am i welcome here???


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies!!! Another quicke check in, really miss you all - I've been so busy.

Quick update, here's how I've been wearing my hair the last couple of weeks:




I kinda got bored of twists, I sweat every single day and my twists were so shrunken and were getting on my nerves so I've taken a few weeks off twisting. Maybe 2 more weeks then twists until the Xmas party period.

I braid my hair (4 sections) at night, moisturise and take them down in the morning and pull into a puff... simple  Less SSKs than when I'm in twists as braids stretch my ends much better than twists.

Everyone looking good


----------



## andromeda

cadi said:


> Hi,
> i don't know if it is to late or me to join, and i can't post pic but i have measured my hair on the 2end Sept. 2010 and it was between 4-7 inches its in soooo many layers , am 100% natural and ive BC on July 09 after a mis treatement of my stylest who is heat lover. my hair never been past my shoulder actually nl most of my life
> so am i welcome here???


Yes cadi!  You're definitely welcome.  We've slowed things down a bit because those of us who bc'd in the spring are getting in the groove of things but you and any other newly naturals are still encouraged to join, post pics, ask questions, write about how you're coming along as a natural, etc.  Feel free to use the mention feature if you want to get the attention of a particular person (or people) who posted in this thread.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i like ur puff, Mummysgirl. ♥


----------



## LoveCraze

2sweetnsugarland said:


> This may be a dumb question but what part of the stocking are you using, the waist band or the leg??? I'm going to TRY and make a puff this weekend cause you guys are killing me on this thread!! I haven't done any work this morning just reading trying to figure out how to do a really cute puff! Thanks for the thread!


 
Use the leg part of the pantyhose.


----------



## cadi

Thank you andromeda for making me feel welcome here, im kinda new to the participating in boards in general so thanks for the advice on how to use this feature

some more information about my hair
i have very simple regi:
cowash every day or every other day
moist/seal twice a day
DC once a week under the steamer
henna every other week in winter and weekly in summer
i used to manipulate my hair a lot but i staeted conrow last week 
i have all my stables except from moisturiser any suggestions will be appreciated knowing that i try to avoid products with paraben, frangrance and sulfate

ive used protien shake for one month and it was wonderful ive got around 1.50 inches in one month but ive noticed that my bust became bigger so ive stoped it


----------



## Trini_Chutney

StephElise said:


> I am sooo with you on this one. I love wash and go's but those pesky ssk's were/are driving me bananas. So like you I'm doing the twist/twistout styles. I can get past the cold weather by doing all the hair prep at night and banding, that way when I wake in the morning, all I would have to do is just spritz to refresh and not worry about having a soaked and wet head. Actually, in my area the weather is still warm enough to be able to wear a wash and go, I just don't like what happens to my ends.


 
Steph, I was loving my WNG in the summer but as my hair grew I started noticing the ssk. I've trimmed 3 times already (at least an inch) and I was getting sick of it. I know some naturals don't mind them so much, but I hate the way they feel against my fingers.

I was going to flat iron for xmas, but now I don't know. I'm just so lazy, I don't feel like going through alladat, LOL. Anyone planning on flat ironing soon? What's your plan of attack??


----------



## Ltown

I like wng too it define my curls better and I use curlygirl methods. I have major skrinkages so once a week I'll do twist/braid on dry hair and either bantu knot or rollerset them. No moisture problems for me, I use creamy leave-ins, ceramides oils(kuku, wheat germ, sunflower) or any oils mixs.


----------



## MA2010

Trying a flat twist out today! Hope I like the results........


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Okay ladies.....a natural newbie.

So I brought some henna today and I want to make sure these are the right products to try.  I am sooo nervous about the possibilities of hair that is TOO red (okay I want no red at all really).  The saleswoman at the Indian market was very knowledgeable but you know sometimes they just tell you what THEY use.  So if you will please advise on these two products.  Ooops I also got Amla powder and oil.






and


----------



## Platinum

Checking in...I haven't been on all week. I started using more protein again and I really see some improvement with my hair. I still do WnGs for now. I've been cowashing with Suave Humectant, then Suave Damage Care condish (protein), then following up with GVP's version of Redken Extreme Anti-Snap leave-in. I know this sounds like a lot of protein but my hair thrives from it. I still moisturize with Sta Sof Fro and baggy at night.

I bought another bottle of Wheat Germ Oil from the Vitamin Shoppe today. I'll mix this with ORS Replenishing Pak. I did this one day last week as an overnight prepoo and my hair loved it. My hair felt stronger and soft after I rinsed it out. I haven't decided if I'm going to Henna this weekend or try something different.

Keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all, it's been a pretty busy month for me too. I've had to be waking up at 4:30-4:45. I've completely ditched the gel this month. I cowash/dc every 1.5-2 weeks. Every night I'll use moisturizer, seal with oil, braid or twist into 10-16 braids or twists (depending on my parting), put on my nightcap, and go to bed. In the morning I untwist/braid, use my pick to lift up the roots, and make up my puff. I think I'm retaining pretty well with this method and I can go up to 2 weeks without washing and my hair remains soft and moisturized. When I have an elective and have more time in the morning I may go back to my gel since I'll have more time for washing but for now this works for me since I just have to braid/twist at night and don't have to worry about washing out gel and all this extra stuff

ETA I've changed up my sealant to something thicker. It's now castor oil/avocado oil/EVOO/EV coconut oil. I think it would be too thick for the summer but now it's gotten colder this seems to keep my hair soft for dayssss


----------



## hairsothick

I attempted to put the fluffy twists in on my own and failed.  I may try again at the start of next year.  The hair was really pretty though.

I actually did the whole front half of my head, but I struggled with the back so I took it all out.  I'm gonna put some minis in next week and keep that in for a month.

Those fluffy twists were so cute from the front, but I don't think it's a style that would last for more than a month.


----------



## Foxglove

Finally I can post! I had a successful braidout the other day
Here are the pics of course. As the day went on it got less defined since I didn't use any styling product. The first 3 are in the beginning of the day. The last pic is at the end of the day.


----------



## MA2010

Foxglove said:


>



Your braidout is nice! I love when my end of day hair is wild and BIG!!!! You have a strikingly beautiful profile. Lovely!


----------



## lovely_locks

I'm starting to get really frustrauted with my hair. It knots up like crazy and it will not stay moisturized no matter what. I can moisturize my hair every hour and nothing. It really makes me want to relax.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

Platinum said:


> Last night I dreamed that I relaxed my hair. I was halfway into the application when I thought "What am I doing? I'm supposed to stay natural." I ran around the house looking for the sink so I could wash it out. Then I wondered if I should just continue the relaxing process then immediately start transitioning again.erplexed
> 
> I don't know why I dreamed that but I'm glad it's just a dream. I have noticed a few midshift splits in my shed hair  so I'm going to start incorporating wheat germ oil into my regimen again. I was planning to braid my hair for the winter but I want to make sure that it's in tip top shape before I do.


 
Lady I had the same dream not too long ago I woke up in a sweat


----------



## Anew

Hi ladies I hadn't been on b/c I hated the upgrade, logged on over the weekend to see that they were downgrading and I feel much better now lol

I haven't seen my hair in a couple months, I'm sure it has grown but I guess I'll take some progress pics at the end of the year. Everyone's hair looks nice, keep it up


----------



## pookaloo83

lovely_locks said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrauted with my hair. It knots up like crazy and it will not stay moisturized no matter what. I can moisturize my hair every hour and nothing. It really makes me want to relax.




Maybe you need to clarify. When's the last time you've done that? My hair used to be like that too and I had to stop co washing. My hair does so much better that I use shampoo once a week. My hair was having too much buildup from the conditioner, Guess it's all the cones. So I wash like Kimmay does. I shampoo with and before I rinse out the shampoo I put conditioner on top of the shampoo and then rinse out. (Something about when you shampoo the cuticles are raised and while it's raised put the conditioner on. Gets inside the cuticles.) My hair feels so much better! And I also baggy on dry hair at night. (just started this) and I like it!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hey Everyone  I'm doing braidouts mostly. I spritz my hair with water. Moisturize with Hello Hydration conditioner and a little of HE none of your frizzness leave-in, then I take a dab of HE tousle me softly on each section before I braid. 

I'm loving HE products. Especially the Hello Hydration conditioner. That stuff is the bomb for my dry 4a/4b hair.

***Also HELL froze over and my mom asked what do I do to my hair to make it soft because she was thinking about not getting a relaxer anymore***


----------



## Alta Angel

Love your hair Mrs. J!  When you wear your hair down (or out) how do you style the front?  I am playing with some angled parts for the front.  I am not big on hair accessories/barrettes/clips, so I am just at a loss....


----------



## Alta Angel

Beautiful hair!!!!!!!!!!!





Foxglove said:


> Hi all, it's been a pretty busy month for me too. I've had to be waking up at 4:30-4:45. I've completely ditched the gel this month. I cowash/dc every 1.5-2 weeks. Every night I'll use moisturizer, seal with oil, braid or twist into 10-16 braids or twists (depending on my parting), put on my nightcap, and go to bed. In the morning I untwist/braid, use my pick to lift up the roots, and make up my puff. I think I'm retaining pretty well with this method and I can go up to 2 weeks without washing and my hair remains soft and moisturized. When I have an elective and have more time in the morning I may go back to my gel since I'll have more time for washing but for now this works for me since I just have to braid/twist at night and don't have to worry about washing out gel and all this extra stuff
> 
> ETA I've changed up my sealant to something thicker. It's now castor oil/avocado oil/EVOO/EV coconut oil. I think it would be too thick for the summer but now it's gotten colder this seems to keep my hair soft for dayssss


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> Love your hair Mrs. J!  When you wear your hair down (or out) how do you style the front?  I am playing with some angled parts for the front.  I am not big on hair accessories/barrettes/clips, so I am just at a loss....



thanks Alta 

I always do a Braid or a Flat Twist across the front. Sometimes with an angled part in the middle. I'll have to take a pic when I do it again. *ETA - 2 pics that I had on my phone-I'm addicted to hair obviously* The 2 pics I attached show parts at the top of my hair that I failed to cover up so ignore that foolishness  but you can see the front is flat twisted...sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## lovely_locks

I am so going to try to do a flaat twists in the front. One quick question. Is it better to do it on wet or dry hair?


----------



## Alta Angel

Love it!  I am going to attempt to flat twist the front next time.  I hate to admit it but I have yet to wear my hair "down" since being natural.




mrsjohnson75 said:


> thanks Alta
> 
> I always do a Braid or a Flat Twist across the front. Sometimes with an angled part in the middle. I'll have to take a pic when I do it again. *ETA - 2 pics that I had on my phone-I'm addicted to hair obviously* The 2 pics I attached show parts at the top of my hair that I failed to cover up so ignore that foolishness  but you can see the front is flat twisted...sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## Platinum

I'm getting tired of the puff. I may try flat twisting but I really need to learn how to cornrow.


----------



## Foxglove

MA2010 said:


> Your braidout is nice! I love when my end of day hair is wild and BIG!!!! You have a strikingly beautiful profile. Lovely!



Thanks MA!



Alta Angel said:


> Beautiful hair!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Alta!

Love your hair MrsJ! How do you separate your twistout?


----------



## LoveCraze

lovely_locks said:


> I am so going to try to do a flaat twists in the front. One quick question. Is it better to do it on wet or dry hair?


 
It's been my experience that flat twisting on dry hair is better. It's even more so best to do it on fully detangled hair. Just remember, the parts make the twists!

Everyone's hair looks so great. Love that braid out Mrs. J. and Fox.

I'm still wearing my hair in two strand twists for a few days, and then I wear a twistout for my days off. I Am So Lovin It!

















Whoo, so glad I can copy and paste my pics again!!


----------



## andromeda

Beautiful hair, ladies!  Love that top, Stephelise!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

everyone's hair is so pretty. ♥


----------



## Platinum

I'll be glad when the "Thanks" button comes back. I agree Vain Jane. Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## Foxglove

Too many pics! Love the twists/twistout stephelise! I'll have to start thanking pics in bulk lol


----------



## Anew

Pic of my hair full of conditioner, right before a DC

I have not done a DC since summer *shame*

ETA: trying to resize this ding dang photo lol


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Foxglove said:


> Love your hair MrsJ! How do you separate your twistout?



 Thank you! Very carefully ..with oil on my fingers. I also smooth the hair while separating and I try not to separate too much because my hair will get frizzy.


LOVING the pics Foxglove, MummysGirl and Stephelise!!! Everyone's hair is looking FAB!

PRETTY HAIR  Anew!!


----------



## nikolite

StephElise said:


> It's been my experience that flat twisting on dry hair is better. It's even more so best to do it on fully detangled hair. Just remember, the parts make the twists!
> 
> Everyone's hair looks so great. Love that braid out Mrs. J. and Fox.
> 
> I'm still wearing my hair in two strand twists for a few days, and then I wear a twistout for my days off. I Am So Lovin It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo, so glad I can copy and paste my pics again!!



You're beautiful StephElise! And the twists are so cute on you.  Just thought I'd say that.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

lovely_locks said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrauted with my hair. It knots up like crazy and it will not stay moisturized no matter what. I can moisturize my hair every hour and nothing. It really makes me want to relax.



What are you moisturizing with? 

What works for my hair is this : I spritz with water, then I apply Hello Hydration Conditioner and None of your Frizzyness Leave-in conditioner then seal with a small amount of oil.



lovely_locks said:


> I am so going to try to do a flaat twists in the front. One quick question. Is it better to do it on wet or dry hair?



Are you going to do a twistout? If so, I do it on moisturized hair, not wet because my hair takes forever to dry and if I try to undo the twists while wet the result is frizzy/poofy hair. If youre not doing a twist out then wet or dry hair is fine.


----------



## cch24

Everyone's hair is looking great! I realized this morning that I have only been moisturizing and sealing once a day, and I think my hair is upset with me about it. Starting tonight I will go back to my original regimen of cowashing in the morning, bunning, and then applying shea butter and oil to my hair at night, and then baggying.

I was going to straighten my hair for Christmas, but I don't think it's grown much since my October update, and I'm due for a trim, so I will put off the straightening until sometime in 2011.


----------



## andromeda

@anew Your hair is looking good! 

@foxglove I really like your necklace!


----------



## MA2010

Where is the darn thanks button? You ladies are working it! I love it all. 

I'm working with two strand twist now. My flat twist was a bust! I'll post pics later.......


----------



## LoveCraze

nikolite said:


> You're beautiful StephElise! And the twists are so cute on you.  Just thought I'd say that.


 Aw thanks Sis.


----------



## Foxglove

We need the thanks button back  Loving all the pics!

Came back to post a twist n curl tutorial. I'll be trying this in the next few weeks if I feel ambitious
YouTube - Tutorial: Braid n' Curl [reloaded]


----------



## Ltown

Very pretty ladies, Steph as usual you rock!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hi ladies!! im finally natural. here is my thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12234423&posted=1#post12234423


----------



## andromeda

ZkittyKurls said:


> hi ladies!! im finally natural. here is my thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12234423&posted=1#post12234423


 welcome and congrats!  Your hair is beautiful, healthy and thick!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Congrats ZkittyKurls!

Today I got a compliment from a 1st grader in my DD's class. She said my hair was pretty and that it was just like hers. My DD chimed in that my hair was always pretty and her hair is just like mine too.

I'm on Cloud 9!!:luv2: The very reason I decided to stop relaxing was to show my DD that her hair is in fact beautiful.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^aww that is so sweet!!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Congrats ZkittyKurls!
> 
> Today I got a compliment from a 1st grader in my DD's class. She said my hair was pretty and that it was just like hers. My DD chimed in that my hair was always pretty and her hair is just like mine too.
> 
> I'm on Cloud 9!!:luv2: The very reason I decided to stop relaxing was to show my DD that her hair is in fact beautiful.


 
This brought a smile to my face!! That was really sweet!!! Your DD is a:littleang


----------



## Anew

Thanks ladies!

Does anyone know if we're getting the thank you button back? I'm kinda going through withdrawal over here


----------



## ZkittyKurls

When you BCd  - November 13th. 2010

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 18 months [/B][/B]

Have you been natural before? When?  - yes junior high school back in 1997-98? for about a year

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness -75% shrinkage, growth pattern is out, except for the wee teeny section in the back middle its 3c texture and everything else is 4a for the most part. i have s shaped as well as coils 

Your current regimen - dont really have a regimen yetYour favorite styles 

Your current length and goal length - current length is bet sl and apl. and i would like to make it to below wl stretched

Your photo album, if any- no photo album yet


----------



## Alta Angel

@ZkittyKurls, once again your hair is beautiful!

@Mrs.J, aww that story was sweet!  My oldest dd is in 1st grade too!

I am loving all the styles and pics from you ladies, keep them coming!

This is the first time that I went more than one week without washing/DCing etc.  I definitely prefer the once a week schedule, but I have enjoyed this low maintenance style in the meantime.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ i like it!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

All this beautiful hair!


----------



## Zaz

I haven't been on the board in a while everything looks different, I see the thanks and siggies are gone, oh well. Anyhow, I straightened my hair for the first time since my chop in may and figured I'd share a bunch of pictures (I have about 18 months worth of hair now).

I usually wear my hair in a plain fro because I'm too lazy to do anything else. I wash, throw on a leave in and some gel or mousse and go. Sometimes I'll put it in a puff but even that doesn't happen often. On day 2, 3, 4... I either spritz with water or lightly rewet it in the shower till I feel like washing again. When away from home I'll go as long as a full month without detangling or ever running a comb through it , just spritz and go.



>


----------



## Zaz

And now the straight hair pics, the shrinkage is pretty ridiculous 


>



Does anyone know how to blowdry without getting those knotty looking ends? It ended up looking a bit poufy so I wore it half up, half down. It seems to be about shoulderish length now. My flatironing skills are pretty sucky but I swear it looked better in person . I twisted it and wore it in 'beach waves' on day 2, same for day 3 and I'll probably wash it out on day 4.


----------



## LoveCraze

Zaz said:


> And now the straight hair pics, the shrinkage is pretty ridiculous
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to blowdry without getting those knotty looking ends? It ended up looking a bit poufy so I wore it half up, half down. It seems to be about shoulderish length now. My flatironing skills are pretty sucky but I swear it looked better in person . I twisted it and wore it in 'beach waves' on day 2, same for day 3 and I'll probably wash it out on day 4.


 
Your flat iron looks great to me. I haven't straightened my hair yet, but I hear the comb chase method is good for getting the ends straight. You have a really nice length too. Nice to see your update.


----------



## Ltown

Zaz said:


> And now the straight hair pics, the shrinkage is pretty ridiculous
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to blowdry without getting those knotty looking ends? It ended up looking a bit poufy so I wore it half up, half down. It seems to be about shoulderish length now. My flatironing skills are pretty sucky but I swear it looked better in person . I twisted it and wore it in 'beach waves' on day 2, same for day 3 and I'll probably wash it out on day 4.


 
I've done the comb chase method and it really makes those ends straight. I brought the comb and just got the brush that Brittany uses for her heat trained look, have tried it but the comb works so the brush should too. I was thinking the instyler probably does work. I'm not great at it but practice makes perfect.


----------



## Zaz

StephElise said:


> Your flat iron looks great to me. I haven't straightened my hair yet, but I hear the comb chase method is good for getting the ends straight. You have a really nice length too. Nice to see your update.





Ltown said:


> I've done the comb chase method and it really makes those ends straight. I brought the comb and just got the brush that Brittany uses for her heat trained look, have tried it but the comb works so the brush should too. I was thinking the instyler probably does work. I'm not great at it but practice makes perfect.



Thanks for the advice, that's what I mean by sucky, I tried doing the comb chase but holding the comb with my left hand while holding the iron with the right proved too much for me, I ended up using one of these





 but I think I might need to get something like this for next time in about another 6 months to a year, it took forever and a day


----------



## Ltown

Zaz said:


> Thanks for the advice, that's what I mean by sucky, I tried doing the comb chase but holding the comb with my left hand while holding the iron with the right proved too much for me, I ended up using one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think I might need to get something like this for next time in about another 6 months to a year, it took forever and a day


 
That the comb I have, it takes practice since most of us newly natural never done this before. I brought this brush have not use it yet but I got it on ebay for $12.99 free shipping by seller Eryn beauty ( I think spelled right) I'm with you we'll get it, practice, practice


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hello ladies!! i have been natural for 1 week! time sure is flying! here r some random pics just a puff n a twist updo


----------



## ZkittyKurls

here is the updo. the puff took 15 gosh darn mins just to get my  hair in a ponytail holder


----------



## ZkittyKurls

and two more pics


----------



## MA2010

^^^ZkittyKurls you are not playing! I like all the different styles you achieved. Very nice!



MA2010 said:


> I'm working with two strand twist now. My flat twist was a bust! I'll post pics later.......



I did not like the results of my flat twist out. I did it on wet hair with KCKT and sealed with jojoba oil. The front was well defined but the rest was a huge puff with no definition. 

It took a lot of work to get them dang twist in, all for not. I may try one more time with my Quemet products.

ANY ADVICE OR TIPS FOR FLAT TWIST WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Evallusion

lovely_locks said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrauted with my hair. It knots up like crazy and it will not stay moisturized no matter what. I can moisturize my hair every hour and nothing. It really makes me want to relax.



I haven't been on as much so I'm a little late with this response but, I had the same issue not too long ago.  Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner, Castor Oil and Qhemet Biologic's Amla and Olive Heavy cream helped sooo much.  And then to get rid of the temptation to cut/perm my hair, I got box braids/micros put in.  They've been in for about a month now and I'm planning on keeping them in for another month.  The only thing I use is the Heavy Cream for my scalp and some cheap braid spray (without glycerin) for my braids.  So far, my hair is growing pretty well.  I don't know if this method will work for you but either way.  Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i did some really tiny twists yesterday. it took me 14 hours. i have more pics in my fotki. ♥


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ lookin good! i want to do them soon but im not looking forward to the amount of time i will be spending on them.


----------



## Grand Prix

Everybody seems to be doing great. 
I haven't checked in too often because of all the maintenance the forum is going through..

ZkittyKurls, congrats on your BC and welcome to the thread. Your hair is beautiful and I look forward to your hairstyles!

I straightened last week and.... I made APL!! 

I DCed overnight and when I washed it out this morning, I was ready to cry thinking I had horrible heat damage, but I have my hair in a ponytail/puff and it seems to be curling and kinking up again. I'll do a WnG tomorrow just to be sure, but I'm hoping it's just the cones. I used soo much heatprotectant my hair was greasy for days.


----------



## Grand Prix

MA2010 said:


> ^^^ZkittyKurls you are not playing! I like all the different styles you achieved. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not like the results of my flat twist out. I did it on wet hair with KCKT and sealed with jojoba oil. The front was well defined but the rest was a huge puff with no definition.
> 
> It took a lot of work to get them dang twist in, all for not. I may try one more time with my Quemet products.
> 
> ANY ADVICE OR TIPS FOR FLAT TWIST WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED!


 
I really like it, actually. But I'm a fan of fluffy hair..

Was your hair completely dry when you took out the twists?


----------



## Platinum

Everyone's hair looks great! I'm still a little upset about my nape setback earlier this year. I definetely would have been below SL by now but I'm confident that I can still make APL, or possibly even BSL in 2011. I've been going hard with lots of protein lately and my nape is responding well to it.

Keep up the good work, Ladies.


----------



## Alta Angel

I made my 18 months post relaxer anniversary and my 2 months natural anniversary this weekend!  

I also wore my first "down" hairstyle to work today!  I got so many compliments from coworkers and my hubby that I wondered why I was hesitant to do wear it like this in the first place.  Pics to come....


----------



## MA2010

Grand Prix said:


> I really like it, actually. But I'm a fan of fluffy hair..
> 
> Was your hair completely dry when you took out the twists?



Thanks! My hair was completely dry girl. I didn't understand why it was so darn fluffy. I didn't use much product so that may have played a part.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

MA2010 said:


> ^^^ZkittyKurls you are not playing! I like all the different styles you achieved. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not like the results of my flat twist out. I did it on wet hair with KCKT and sealed with jojoba oil. The front was well defined but the rest was a huge puff with no definition.
> 
> It took a lot of work to get them dang twist in, all for not. I may try one more time with my Quemet products.
> 
> ANY ADVICE OR TIPS FOR FLAT TWIST WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED!


 
It looks really cute to me!!! Just keep working on them if you're not totally satisified !! I worked on my hair all day Saturday and it came out pretty cute. I'm taking pictures later on today to post!


----------



## bibs

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did some really tiny twists yesterday. it took me 14 hours. i have more pics in my fotki. ♥


I love your twists! That's a really cute style!


----------



## lovely_locks

Evallusion said:


> I haven't been on as much so I'm a little late with this response but, I had the same issue not too long ago. Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner, Castor Oil and Qhemet Biologic's Amla and Olive Heavy cream helped sooo much. And then to get rid of the temptation to cut/perm my hair, I got box braids/micros put in. They've been in for about a month now and I'm planning on keeping them in for another month. The only thing I use is the Heavy Cream for my scalp and some cheap braid spray (without glycerin) for my braids. So far, my hair is growing pretty well. I don't know if this method will work for you but either way. Hang in there and good luck!


 
I'll try out some of the products you mention and see if they work for me. I sure hope they do! And I have to say your hair is growin in so nice! I love it!  I know people hate their hair being touched but if I saw you IRL i'd have at it!


----------



## nestlequik

My twists never come out define with Qhemet products.  Moisturized, yes, but not defined.  Perhaps you could consider trying another product?  I tried Miss Jessie's baby buttercreame and it left my twists very defined.  I'm not a fan of the smell or the ingredients but it does really work.  So the last time I used it I mixed it with my Qhemet and I got the look without much of the smell.



Grand Prix said:


> I really like it, actually. But I'm a fan of fluffy hair..
> 
> Was your hair completely dry when you took out the twists?


----------



## Foxglove

Loving all the pics!
I'm 8 months natural today 

ETA I've been meaning to ask- is Qhemet having black friday sales? I want to try this amla and olive oil heavy cream


----------



## Evallusion

lovely_locks said:


> I'll try out some of the products you mention and see if they work for me. I sure hope they do! And I have to say your hair is growin in so nice! I love it!  I know people hate their hair being touched but if I saw you IRL i'd have at it!



Aww.  Thanks so much!  :sweet:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

When you BCd 11/22/10
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd 16 mths (1wk shy of 17mths
Have you been natural before? When? not since I was about 5
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness I don't know my hair type, but it's a little bit of every thing. Very thick hair, variety of loosr and tighter curls, and a section of straight/wavy hair. It's mine so I love it
Your current regimen: We shall see
Your favorite styles :We shall see
Your current length and goal length :SL goal BSL
Your photo album, if any: No photos my house was broken into yesterday and they took my PC and camera with my entire BC footage and hair journey


----------



## Platinum

arm445 said:


> When you BCd 11/22/10
> How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd 16 mths (1wk shy of 17mths
> Have you been natural before? When? not since I was about 5
> Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness I don't know my hair type, but it's a little bit of every thing. Very thick hair, variety of loosr and tighter curls, and a section of straight/wavy hair. It's mine so I love it
> Your current regimen: We shall see
> Your favorite styles :We shall see
> Your current length and goal length :SL goal BSL
> Your photo album, if any: No photos my house was broken into yesterday and they took my PC and camera with my entire BC fottage and hair journey


 
I'm sorry hear about the break-in. I hope they find the perpetrators. Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^ Thanks Platinum!! I'm just greatful no one was home and I'm happy to finally be natural.


----------



## andromeda

Welcome arm445! 

Sorry about the break in!  Glad no one was hurt.  When you're ready to get a new PC, you should consider having 3 copies of all your files + photos - the originals on your pc, a copy on an external drive and a copy off-site (this can be in a safety deposit box or online, "in the cloud").  My house was broken into several years ago and they stole a camera, luckily it didn't have a lot of important photos.  Since then, I've been on point with my back-ups because you never know what can happen.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks Andromeda!!! That's a great idea, I will definitely do that.


andromeda said:


> Welcome arm445!
> 
> Sorry about the break in! Glad no one was hurt. When you're ready to get a new PC, *you should consider having 3 copies of all your files + photos - the originals on your pc, a copy on an external drive and a copy off-site (this can be in a safety deposit box or online, "in the cloud")*. My house was broken into several years ago and they stole a camera, luckily it didn't have a lot of important photos. Since then, I've been on point with my back-ups because you never know what can happen.


----------



## Platinum

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to the US Ladies 

I'm a little over 23 months post relaxer and right now I'm on cruise control.... been wearing my hair in a puff everyday (braiding every night). I only cowash and DC once a week now because it's sooooo cold in London...

My hair easily goes up into one ponytail now so that's proof it's growing.

Congrats to the new BCers and all you ladies KUTGW 

I can't wait for my Xmas holidays so I can finally have some free time to catch up with everyone


----------



## Evallusion

Took my braids out because they were super fuzzy.  I'm gonna rock out with twists for as long as I can stand it.  I'm liking this new look.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just wet my hair and put 13 flat twists in using Qhemets AOHC. I will be doing a twistout as always. Wash day is Sunday so I won't be rocking it for that long.


----------



## cch24

I can finally make a decent sized dry bun! And as much as I love my Mozeke Avocado Cream, the Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie is just as good of a leave- in, I can find it at Target, and it's cheaper.


----------



## Evallusion

My updated milestone list (the ones in bold have been achieved!!!):

*#1 Be able to wear a headband
#2 Be able to wear a shrunken puff and look halfway decent
#3 Get to the length that I was at during my 1st attempt at being natural
#4 Ear Length Hair*
#5 The Frohawk!!
#6 NL Hair
#7 Make a Ponytail to Wear a Fake Puff
#8 SL Hair
#9 Make 2 big PonyPuffs / 2 big Cornrows
#10 Be able to put 10 big twists in my hair at night and call it a day


----------



## Platinum

My mom convinced me to let her give me a trim today. She picked my hair then used scissors to shape me up. Other than doing S&D's to get rid of SSK's and splits, this is the first time my hair has been cut since the BC. (Sorry no pics)

I still have some shedding so I may have to add garlic powder to my condishes or try a coffee rinse.


----------



## Foxglove

I got bored and flat ironed my hair a couple of days ago. I started off at 320 and went up to 400 degrees but It ended up looking like a blow out and kept getting bigger as the day went on  
I'd say I've retained 6 inches which is right on course for my 1/4 inch a month growth rate. I have pics of course. I know I need a trim but I never wear my hair straight and I don't have that many split ends so I'm not running out to get one. I'll get one at 1 year post BC
Here is a pic showing my shrinkage





Almost done





From the front. It was even bigger in person





From the sides








I'm mad I did all that work for it to look like a blowout but oh well. I got lots of compliments on the thickness. I won't be doing it that often bc the blowdryer plus my hair = war. I forgot to take a stretched out pic. Stretched out it's like 2 inches away from APL. I'm hoping to keep retaining my 3 inches a year.


----------



## andromeda

Your hair is beautiful, fox.  The shrinkage and thickness is awesome. I know the frustration of a flat-iron job looking like a blow out.  I'm also afraid to blow dry prior to flat ironing.


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> I got bored and flat ironed my hair a couple of days ago. I started off at 320 and went up to 400 degrees but It ended up looking like a blow out and kept getting bigger as the day went on
> I'd say I've retained 6 inches which is right on course for my 1/4 inch a month growth rate. I have pics of course. I know I need a trim but I never wear my hair straight and I don't have that many split ends so I'm not running out to get one. I'll get one at 1 year post BC
> Here is a pic showing my shrinkage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. It was even bigger in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mad I did all that work for it to look like a blowout but oh well. I got lots of compliments on the thickness. I won't be doing it that often bc the blowdryer plus my hair = war. I forgot to take a stretched out pic. Stretched out it's like 2 inches away from APL. I'm hoping to keep retaining my 3 inches a year.




When you do trim, are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> Your hair is beautiful, fox.  The shrinkage and thickness is awesome. I know the frustration of a flat-iron job looking like a blow out.  I'm also afraid to blow dry prior to flat ironing.


Thanks! All that breakage dealing with the blow dryer/comb attachment and my hair was more shrunken afterwards than when I do braidouts/twistouts. I think next time I'll just dry my hair in braids or twists and flat iron from there



pookaloo83 said:


> When you do trim, are you going to do it yourself?


I'll straighten it myself then go into supercuts or something


----------



## pookaloo83

I was thinking about getting braids for the winter, but I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't hide my hair and learn how to deal with it and see what my hair likes and doesn't like in the crisp air. Anybody plan on doing anything special to their hair when it gets cold? I know it's almost December, but it's not cold here yet.  Still in the 80's.


----------



## lovely_locks

Anyone in Virginia want to conrow my hair? I want to get cornrow's with extentions but I want someone who wont pick through my hair with a small comb, and wont put the braids in so tight that my 4 head turns into a 6 head....sorry just ranting....


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

Foxglove said:


> I got bored and flat ironed my hair a couple of days ago. I started off at 320 and went up to 400 degrees but It ended up looking like a blow out and kept getting bigger as the day went on
> I'd say I've retained 6 inches which is right on course for my 1/4 inch a month growth rate. I have pics of course. I know I need a trim but I never wear my hair straight and I don't have that many split ends so I'm not running out to get one. I'll get one at 1 year post BC
> Here is a pic showing my shrinkage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. It was even bigger in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mad I did all that work for it to look like a blowout but oh well. I got lots of compliments on the thickness. I won't be doing it that often bc the blowdryer plus my hair = war. I forgot to take a stretched out pic. Stretched out it's like 2 inches away from APL. I'm hoping to keep retaining my 3 inches a year.



lmao thats what my hair looked like back in feb when i decided to straighten after the bc. i was mad and confused cuz i had straightened for most of my transition, then when i cut the relaxed ends off, it was all puffy. erplexed

oh well, i rocked my james brown hair for that night.  ♥


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> I was thinking about getting braids for the winter, but I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't hide my hair and learn how to deal with it and see what my hair likes and doesn't like in the crisp air. Anybody plan on doing anything special to their hair when it gets cold? I know it's almost December, but it's not cold here yet.  Still in the 80's.


 I say hold out as long as you can, and if you start seeing sdverse effects from the weather, put your hair away till spring  .


----------



## Platinum

pookaloo83 said:


> I was thinking about getting braids for the winter, but I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't hide my hair and learn how to deal with it and see what my hair likes and doesn't like in the crisp air. Anybody plan on doing anything special to their hair when it gets cold? I know it's almost December, but it's not cold here yet.  Still in the 80's.


 
I'm thinking about getting Senegalese Twists. That was my favorite PS when I transitioned.



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I say hold out as long as you can, and if you start seeing sdverse effects from the weather, put your hair away till spring  .


 
I'm thinking about putting mine away until Spring because I'll be dealing with all types of weather with the job.


----------



## Foxglove

Hey I found the tangle teezer at sally's beauty supply for $10. I will be trying it out in a bit after my prepoo. I'll post updates


----------



## EllePixie

Foxglove said:


> Hey I found the tangle teezer at sally's beauty supply for $10. I will be trying it out in a bit after my prepoo. I'll post updates



I saw that! Please let us know how you like it...I almost bought one but those teeth scared me...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

EllePixie said:


> I saw that! Please let us know how you like it...I almost bought one but those teeth scared me...


 My co-worker bought one for her adopted daughters (one is ethiopian and has 3b/3c hair) and she loves it, says it detangles like a dream. Her friend, who also has an ethiopian daughter with 4a hair, says it works very well also.


----------



## Foxglove

EllePixie said:


> I saw that! Please let us know how you like it...I almost bought one but those teeth scared me...



I posted a video I found on it a few weeks ago
YouTube - Detangling Natural Hair in Real Time with the Tangle Teezer

I think Stephelise also posted a review. I'm sitting under the dryer right now. I'll use it after my DC


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> I posted a video I found on it a few weeks ago
> YouTube - Detangling Natural Hair in Real Time with the Tangle Teezer
> 
> I think Stephelise also posted a review. I'm sitting under the dryer right now. I'll use it after my DC




Don't know about you, but I cringed when she was raking that mess through!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

pookaloo83 said:


> Don't know about you, but I cringed when she was raking that mess through!



 Girl me tooooo!!


----------



## EllePixie

LOL at you guys! I dunno, I think I wanna try it....but wth there is so much hair in her brush!!! When I detangle I usually only get a little ball that balled up is the size of one of those tiny chocolate eggs...

But...I have to return 2 bags of flexi-rods anyway...so I can just exchange it for the TT.


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> I posted a video I found on it a few weeks ago
> YouTube - Detangling Natural Hair in Real Time with the Tangle Teezer
> 
> I think Stephelise also posted a review. I'm sitting under the dryer right now. I'll use it after my DC


 
Yes, I actually have a vid I need to post about it as well. It's ready for upload. I loveeeee this brush so much but I'm hatin you for finding it for $10! That's an excellent price. I'll make sure I mention in the description box about that. Gone to upload the vid now.

ETA: I did not lose a lot of hair using this brush at all. It didn't pull or hurt. It sounds like it might be puling but it's not. That vid is loading now.


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Yes, I actually have a vid I need to post about it as well. It's ready for upload. I loveeeee this brush so much but I'm hatin you for finding it for $10! That's an excellent price. I'll make sure I mention in the description box about that. Gone to upload the vid now.
> 
> ETA: I did not lose a lot of hair using this brush at all. It didn't pull or hurt. It sounds like it might be puling but it's not. That vid is loading now.



I couldn't resist at this price. I literally did a double take in Sally's


----------



## LoveCraze

Here's that vid on the Tangle Teezer for those who may be interested.

YouTube - Uniquelise3's Channel


Oh and last week I was rocking two afro puffs that I absolutely love. So tell me the truth guys, you think I'm too old to wear them? LOL They were so easy breezy and I thought they were cutiful!


----------



## EllePixie

StephElise said:


> Here's that vid on the Tangle Teezer for those who may be interested.
> 
> YouTube - Uniquelise3's Channel
> 
> 
> Oh and last week I was rocking two afro puffs that I absolutely love. So tell me the truth guys, you think I'm too old to wear them? LOL They were so easy breezy and I thought they were cutiful!



 at you talking to your kid!

Thanks for this video, it seems similar to how I detangle with my paddle brush...I'm gonna go get one! 

And I think your puffs are cute!


----------



## LoveCraze

EllePixie said:


> at you talking to your kid!
> 
> Thanks for this video, it seems similar to how I detangle with my paddle brush...I'm gonna go get one!
> 
> And I think your puffs are cute!


 

Oh about my boy coming in,  yeah I didn't feel like stopping the tape or editing that part out so I left it there. Let us know how you like the brush Elle. And thanks about the afro puffs!


----------



## EllePixie

StephElise said:


> Oh about my boy coming in,  yeah I didn't feel like stopping the tape or editing that part out so I left it there. Let us know how you like the brush Elle. And thanks about the afro puffs!



Yes, I lol'ed at that part b/c that is how my mom used to talk to me...like, Girl bye...


----------



## Foxglove

Ok my verdict is... I love it! I conditioned then split my hair into 8ths. I used HE hydralicious conditioner and first detangled each section with my jilbere shower comb then I used the tangle teezer. Y'all it melted through my tangles. Normally my ends are the hardest part to detangle and it was a breeze with this. I started at the ends and worked my way up like the video I posted. In my really tightly curled sections (the back and middle) I had to split the already eighthed hair in half but once I got a small enough section it was back to working smoothly. I lost a quarter size amount of hair from the entire detangling session. I was twisting my hair afterwards and wondering why my hair was clumped into visible clumps and I figured out it's bc of how the tangle teezer detangled everything and clumped everything together. I'm sold. I'll definitely keep using this and definitely recommend it for intense detangling sessions

ETA it seems like it would be good for shingling. It works the conditioner in from root to tip and distributes it evenly. I'm sure if you used gel it would coat each strand evenly. Shingling is hopeless for me but for those of you with shinglable hair I think it would cut down the time it takes to rake the gel through


----------



## cch24

I spoke too soon. The Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie has a lot of coconut oil in it and my hair was hard after using it in the cooler temperatures. Also, after a few days of using it my hair did not seem as moisturized as it does using the thick and buttery Mozeke Avocado Cream, so I just ordered another 16oz container of it. I'm almost finished with my current 16oz container that I've had since August, so I don't really mind paying $20 for something that lasts me 3+ months.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

damn! now i wanna try it!  ♥


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> I spoke too soon. The Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie has a lot of coconut oil in it and my hair was hard after using it in the cooler temperatures. Also, after a few days of using it my hair did not seem as moisturized as it does using the thick and buttery Mozeke Avocado Cream, so I just ordered another 16oz container of it. I'm almost finished with my current 16oz container that I've had since August, so I don't really mind paying $20 for something that lasts me 3+ months.



What consistency is the curl smoothie? Is it like a gel or a cream? I tried making a bootleg curl cream/smoothie today. I'm looking for hold and definition without the hardness of gel. I mixed Jane Carter Wrap and Roll foaming lotion, ecostyler, aloe vera gel, and some creamy leave in. I used it on my twists tonight. I'll have to see how the twistout comes out tomorrow

ETA and randomness- no heat damage from my flat iron


----------



## cch24

Foxglove said:


> What consistency is the curl smoothie? Is it like a gel or a cream? I tried making a bootleg curl cream/smoothie today. I'm looking for hold and definition without the hardness of gel. I mixed Jane Carter Wrap and Roll foaming lotion, ecostyler, aloe vera gel, and some creamy leave in. I used it on my twists tonight. I'll have to see how the twistout comes out tomorrow
> 
> ETA and randomness- no heat damage from my flat iron



The curl smoothie is very thick while still being creamy. It's not a thick and buttery consistency... if that makes sense. I think it definitely would give good definition, and it made the tops of my bun a little crunchy if I used more than a fingertip amount, so there's some hold in it as well. I would think it would be very good for twists / twistouts. Let me know how it works if oyu try it!


----------



## EllePixie

Got my Tangle Teezer!!! In neon pink, of course. Will report back with results...I prob won't use it for a couple of days though. The bristles are softer than I thought.


----------



## GlamaDiva

Foxglove said:


> What consistency is the curl smoothie? Is it like a gel or a cream? I tried making a bootleg curl cream/smoothie today. I'm looking for hold and definition without the hardness of gel. I mixed Jane Carter Wrap and Roll foaming lotion, ecostyler, aloe vera gel, and some creamy leave in. I used it on my twists tonight. I'll have to see how the twistout comes out tomorrow
> 
> ETA and randomness- no heat damage from my flat iron



Thought I add my two cents bc I use the SheaMoisture Smoothie almost daily, lol.  I use the sheamoisture Smoothie with a condish and i seal with coconut oil (i know the product has coconut oil in it, but i just don't feel safe without it lolol) and I add a little Aloe Vera Gel when styling my hair..my hair stays soft and very moisturized.  It will most likely do the same with your twists  And as the OP mentioned, yea it's a thick butter type of product


----------



## Alta Angel

The Curl Enhancing Smoothie has a very thick texture.  I purchased some thinking that it would make a good winter butter for my hair.  For whatever reason, it dulls my hair and makes it appear dry.  But, shea has never really done anything for my hair, despite my best efforts.  I think if your hair likes shea butter, then this probably will be a good product for you.






Foxglove said:


> What consistency is the curl smoothie? Is it like a gel or a cream? I tried making a bootleg curl cream/smoothie today. I'm looking for hold and definition without the hardness of gel. I mixed Jane Carter Wrap and Roll foaming lotion, ecostyler, aloe vera gel, and some creamy leave in. I used it on my twists tonight. I'll have to see how the twistout comes out tomorrow
> 
> ETA and randomness- no heat damage from my flat iron


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey ladies!! here are some updates as far as my protective styling...these are mini twists. i just divided my medium sized twists and didnt stretch them or anything. I just got a new blowdryer, the yellowbird, as an early xmas gift and i want to try it out so bad! so i think i am going to do a blow out this weekend!!!! i dunno yet.


----------



## lizzyb168

Gonna start contributing to this thread very soon!


----------



## andromeda

StephElise said:


> Here's that vid on the Tangle Teezer for those who may be interested.
> 
> YouTube - Uniquelise3's Channel
> 
> 
> Oh and last week I was rocking two afro puffs that I absolutely love. So tell me the truth guys, you think I'm too old to wear them? LOL They were so easy breezy and I thought they were cutiful!


 "Sorry about that" Okay Momma Steph!  

That tangle teaser actually looks like some brushes that I got for my cats a few years ago- I have one with hard bristles and I have another with soft bristles. :scratchch  I might be able to get if from a pet supply cheaper than a human beauty supply.

The puffs definitely looked cute on you.  I think puffs and pigtails are generally off-limits for anyone over 25 but they're fine for certain people and certain settings.  I think the line between typically child and adult is being blurred anyways, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## hairsothick

Hey ladies!  I haven't been in here in a while.  I am glad to see the progress that everyone is making and the nice styles that you all have come up with.

I hope to have my fotki updated by Monday so I can share my progress with you all and the new styles I tried.

I'm currently rocking mini twists.  I put these in whenever I run into a style rut.

*Off to buy that Tangle Teezer thingy*


----------



## Foxglove

lizzyb168 said:


> Gonna start contributing to this thread very soon!



I saw the BC thread. Start contributing


----------



## MA2010

StephElise said:


> Here's that vid on the Tangle Teezer for those who may be interested.
> YouTube - Uniquelise3's Channel
> Oh and last week I was rocking two afro puffs that I absolutely love. So tell me the truth guys, you think I'm too old to wear them? LOL They were so easy breezy and I thought they were cutiful!



Thanks for the video and I think the puffs are cute for home. I don't think I'd wear them out though. Don't worry about what I think though. Rock them!



lizzyb168 said:


> Gonna start contributing to this thread very soon!



Come on then......lol. 

Here's a braid/ braid out I tried for work the other day. My braidout turned to a big puff.


----------



## EllePixie

That Tangle Teezer is le bomb...I lost like barely ANY hair using it. It wasn't even enough to make a ball of hair.


----------



## Alta Angel

I got my hair straightened yesterday and I love it!  I got a much needed trim of about 1 inch all over.  My hair is 8.5 inches at the nape and 7.5 inches in the front so I am very pleased with my progress.  

I did not get the color gloss due to an error by the shampoo lady.  I wrongfully assumed the color gloss was like a rinse, but its really a lower ph permanent color (demi permanent).  Because she manipulated my scalp during the massage and applied a drop of peppermint oil, my stylist said that the gloss applicaton may irritate my scalp.  For whatever reason I didn't know that permanent color could sting!  Now I am not so sure about the color gloss, so I guess the mistake happened for a reason.

Lastly, my stylist said I need to up my steaming to 2xs a week instead of once a week for the cold, dry, winter months.

And yes, I know...


----------



## MA2010

^^^^ Get them pics up in here and I wish I had your stylist!!!!


----------



## Purplelover

Hello, I gotta be in this discussion. I just BC'd November 29th. I did not transition so I have barely 1/2 inch of hair. I really don't have a regimen yet because this is new to me so I'm figuring it out as I go. I had decent relaxed hair but want the flexibility of natural and wanted to know what my hair actually looked like.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies, I'm really loving my natural hair. I'm offically 17mths post today, I'm so happy I made the decision to go natural..


----------



## cch24

As the year is coming to a close I've started making goals for my hair next year. I won't be straightening this month because... I just don't feel like it. I don't really like wearing my hair down if it's not a certain length, and until I reach those lengths my hair will be in a bun. 

I hope to make BSL by March, MBL by October (3 years post), and WL by the end of 2011. If I'm anywhere near WL by the end of the year I will be overjoyed with my progress. I plan on straightening my hair those three times, and hopefully my hair will finally be long enough that I will be able to wear a wash and go that I am comfortable with.

What are your goals for the next year?


----------



## Dellas

THanks for bumping this thread up. This should be a sticky!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

cch24 said:


> As the year is coming to a close I've started making goals for my hair next year. I won't be straightening this month because... I just don't feel like it. I don't really like wearing my hair down if it's not a certain length, and until I reach those lengths my hair will be in a bun.
> 
> I hope to make BSL by March, MBL by October (3 years post), and WL by the end of 2011. If I'm anywhere near WL by the end of the year I will be overjoyed with my progress. I plan on straightening my hair those three times, and hopefully my hair will finally be long enough that I will be able to wear a wash and go that I am comfortable with.
> 
> *What are your goals for the next year?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I hope to make APL by July 2011 at 2yrs post and BSL by Dec 2011..... :crossfingers:


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

damn all yal. *puts tangle teezer on wishlist* ♥


----------



## Alta Angel

Here are some pics of my first hair straightening since Feb.  My 6 year-old is becoming an excellent photographer!


----------



## pookaloo83

Alta Angel said:


> Here are some pics of my first hair straightening since Feb.  My 6 year-old is becoming an excellent photographer!




BEAUTIFUL! Did you straighten yourself? If you did, What steps did you take? Looks just like a relaxer.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Your hair is beautiful Alta Angel.


----------



## andromeda

:lovedrool: Alta! Love it!  

 at your 6 old being a photog! They did a great job!!


----------



## Foxglove

Alta that's beautiful!


----------



## Foxglove

Oh yeah almost forgot I'm 2 years post relaxer today


----------



## Alta Angel

pookaloo83 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Did you straighten yourself? If you did, What steps did you take? Looks just like a relaxer.



The salon I go to specializes in natural hair straightening.  They wash, deep condition, steam, blow dry, and then flat iron your hair.  They add heat protectants and all that other good stuff.  EVERYONE that walks out of that salon has the most shiny, bouncy, healthy looking hair...



arm445 said:


> Your hair is beautiful Alta Angel.



Thank you so much!



andromeda said:


> :lovedrool: Alta! Love it!
> 
> at your 6 old being a photog! They did a great job!!



Yes, bless her heart!  I have turned our living room into a fashion set!



Foxglove said:


> Alta that's beautiful!



Thanks lady!


----------



## MA2010

Alta it looks so bouncy and shiny. Now I really wish I had your stylist!


----------



## fivetimestwo

Alta Angel said:


> Here are some pics of my first hair straightening since Feb.  My 6 year-old is becoming an excellent photographer!



wow your hair is beautiful, straight or not!


----------



## LoveCraze

Alta Angel said:


> Here are some pics of my first hair straightening since Feb. My 6 year-old is becoming an excellent photographer!


 

Alta Angel, your hair is So awesome!
 I love the length too! KUTGW!!!


----------



## Platinum

Your hair is beautiful, Alta! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Platinum

I made a delivery to Portland Maine this morning and after dealing with the cold, I have decided to try to get braids or twists for a while. Hopefully, I'll be able to visit one of my friends in NY this weekend and let her braid it. I'm going to miss my 'fro but I think that I should get a PS for a while. I haven't decided if I'm going to stay in braids for a few weeks or until Spring.


----------



## pookaloo83

I've been wearing braidouts everyday. It has gotten cooler, but my hair still feels moisturized. It's in the 70's in the daytime and high 50's and 60's at night. So far so good. When it gets a little colder I may make me a wig or put in my crochet's till Spring.


----------



## Platinum

pookaloo83 said:


> I've been wearing braidouts everyday. It has gotten cooler, but my hair still feels moisturized. It's in the 70's in the daytime and high 50's and 60's at night. So far so good. When it gets a little colder I may make me a wig or put in my crochet's till Spring.


 
See, this is the kind of weather that makes me miss Florida. It was 75+ degrees when I left home the other day. Then I come to Maine, it was a whole story...


----------



## ZkittyKurls

i washed my twists the other day and i fell even more in love with them because they swelled because of the water and now they are much fuller


----------



## cch24

I just ordered the Hair Care Kit from JamaicanOils.com because I'm considering bringing shampoo back into my regimen, and I'm running low on the hair food that I use to seal my ends. This made me start thinking about what my staples will be for the next year. It seems like my urge for experimentation has really gone down.

I use the following every week:
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Mozeke Avocaod Creme
JBCO Hair Food Pomade
Shea Butter
Olive/ Castor Oil mix
Coconut Oil
Mane N Tail Conditioner
Shea Moisture DC

If I like the JBCO Kit, I'll be adding the shampoo to my staples, possibly replacing the Mane N Tail with the JBCO protein conditioner, using the JBCO instead of the plain castor oil, and oiling my scalp with the pimento oil.

All in all I'm glad to finally have my products down for the new year.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

here r some more pics...lol i love these twists


----------



## SherylsTresses

BUMPing because I love this thread.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm gonna straighten my hair in a day or two. ♥


----------



## mrsjohnson75

ALTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOODNESS!!! 

Your hair

:heart2: IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hairsothick

Alta Angel said:


> Here are some pics of my first hair straightening since Feb.  My 6 year-old is becoming an excellent photographer!



Your hair is gorgeous Alta!  It looks so shiny and bouncy.  I have an itch to straighten mine but I won't do it til my nappiversary.


----------



## texasqt

Quick update of hair pics from BC to now.  I have retained at least a full inch but I haven't quite figured out my go to afro style.  My BC landed my hair at the end of my neck and it is back on my back. Since the weather has changed I'll be flat ironing until the Spring and I hope to have hair between my shoulder blades then. More updated pics in Fotki (must log-in to view). ​


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Alta, your hair is gorgeous! You've got me wanting to straighten my hair! 


I've still been wearing twists/twistouts all the time. I haven't done a wash n go in I don't know how long. I think I'll start trying braidouts and twist n curls soon. I updated my fotki with some pics of my hair, Spain, and my Christmas tree 


Forgot to add the link: Public Home | Spain4Risha *November/December Updates* | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

here is a new set of twists that i just did. i washed and blowdried my hair and then i sat for 7 hrs and twisted my hair. i plan on leaving them in for a month.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Hey Ladies,

I hope that everyone is feeling the same way that they look, because you ALL look AWESOME!!!! 

I've been a bit busy and haven't really been keeping up with my hair or with LCHF. I had to check myself and jump back on the wagon. The other day I was checking out a few of the pics that I took when I BC, and then maybe a month or 2 later and decided to go ahead and take another pic. I'm glad that I have these pics to prove that my hair is actually growing (that and I measure it with a ruler every month to be sure...just a bit obsessed). 

Been alternating between HE LTR and Kinky Curly Products. My hair seems to be tolerate of it. I did one (1 lol) trial flat twist and it really turned out nice. I will have to try it for real one day when my hair gets a little longer. Anyways, here are a few pics. HHJ


----------



## bibs

Alta Angel said:


> Here are some pics of my first hair straightening since Feb.  My 6 year-old is becoming an excellent photographer!


Ok I was just skimming through here but I had to stop what I was doing and contribute for those pics, AltaAngel. Your hair looks beautiful! Like some barbie doll hair (and I mean that with respect and admiration).

Also, this tangle teaser thing. I'm in braids right now, but thanks stephelise for the video. I'm definitely running to Sally's when I take these things out. Shoot, I might just buy it now so I can look at it (I think that's the PJ in me talking, lol)


----------



## Platinum

I'm in braids now and will probably stay in them until Summer. I'm also going to try learn how to do my own braids as well. I'm going to try to take pics soon.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm straightening my hair today. i can't wait to take pics. ♥


----------



## pookaloo83

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm straightening my hair today. i can't wait to take pics. ♥




You done yet?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

^^^Yeah we're waiting for pics lady!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

lol i'm done. i will post pics in a few. ♥


----------



## divinefavor

I have not been in here in while!  I am currently almost 5 months post BC, but I have been relaxer free for a year!  Woo hoo!  I am still only wearing my fro, I have not ventured out to any other hair styles.  I have to do something though, because DH wants to see me to something different to my hair.  

OMG, Alta, your hair is gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

not quite apl yet.  ♥


----------



## Foxglove

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> lol i'm done. i will post pics in a few. ♥



ETA too fast! Looks super healthy. You'll be at APL in no time


----------



## Ltown

Vaine, your hair looks great and grown so fast. What's the winter plans? I usually bun everyday and will continue the same for the winter.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i have just been wearing my hair in twists. its working out except i need to pay attention to moisturizing. my ends were dry when i took this last set of twists down. ♥


----------



## Rocky91

vainjane your hair looks great!! it grew so fast!! why do i feel like just a few weeks ago you had a TWA, lol


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

yeah it did grow fast. i don't know why i keep getting shocked by that when i've had the same growth pattern since i joined here lol. ♥


----------



## Platinum

VainJane, your hair is beautiful! It grew fast, you'll be APL before you know it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## hairsothick

Your hair looks great vainjane!  I'm trying to hold off on straightening mine until March, but you and Alta are tempting me.  *hides flat iron*


----------



## ZkittyKurls

VainJane i love your hair!!!! you will be apl in 30 days!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey ladies today i have been natural for one month!! i did not think time would fly pass me like this. i have had my mini twists in for a week and they have shrunk already, but not completely. i will start brading them at night to keep them straight. 

for those that use scurl, is it good to use at night and seal with olive oil or coconute oil? for moisture, or should i just use a cream instead? should my hair be damp before applying a cream based moisturizer?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hairsothick! you have to tell me how you did that hairstyle that is in your siggy


----------



## Alta Angel

I tried a "Cinnabun" for work this morning.  I am PSing all winter so that I can steam 2xs per week.  It wasn't quite a Cinnabun, but it'll work for the week !


----------



## MummysGirl

Alta, vainjane - :wow: your straightened hair looks amazing 

Quick check in - super busy... training course all week and an exam next week then I'll be on Xmas hols till the new year  I'll be posting/updating regularly from late next week.

My hair's doing fine... so busy I only DC/cowash once a week 

KUTGW ladies


----------



## Foxglove

Hey guys just checking in. Since I last posted I've done one henna gloss (just added 2 tablespoons of henna to my regular condish) and one full on henna. I already see the added thickness but the color change isn't very apparent. Then again it is gloomy and snowy and I think I'd need sunlight or fluorescent light to see any color change. I'm doing another henna gloss now. I think I'll probably add a couple of tablespoons of henna to my condish at least once a month. With the henna gloss I'm aiming for the benefits of the henna minus the mess


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> Hey guys just checking in. Since I last posted I've done one henna gloss (just added 2 tablespoons of henna to my regular condish) and one full on henna. I already see the added thickness but the color change isn't very apparent. Then again it is gloomy and snowy and I think I'd need sunlight or fluorescent light to see any color change. I'm doing another henna gloss now. I think I'll probably add a couple of tablespoons of henna to my condish at least once a month. With the henna gloss I'm aiming for the benefits of the henna minus the mess




Henna gloss? Could you tell me more about this please? I would love to do this because henna alone seems like a mess. How long do you keep it in?


----------



## Foxglove

pookaloo83 said:


> Henna gloss? Could you tell me more about this please? I would love to do this because henna alone seems like a mess. How long do you keep it in?



I got the idea from curlynikki. Here are a few recipes/tutorials. In the end I just used whatever conditioner I had (and some honey. I've been adding this to my DCs for the last couple of months) and added 2 tablespoons of henna.
Curlynikki's recipe
CurlyNikki's Henna Gloss Recipe | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Styles and Curly Hair Care

Moptop Maven's recipe
YouTube - Henna Gloss Tutorial

La Flaca's recipes
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/2794019-post18.html

ETA of post henna pic. Not much color but loving the thickness


----------



## hairsothick

ZkittyKurls said:


> hairsothick! you have to tell me how you did that hairstyle that is in your siggy



It is really easy! I will post the youtube vid of the girl I learned it from when I get home tonight.

ETA:  YouTube - Natural Hairstyle Updo


----------



## pookaloo83

Wearing a twistout right now and it actually is hanging! Usually it doesn't. My hair was stretched prior to me doing the twists is why. At least I think so. I want to dabble in some color. Right now I'm looking at this site with all naturals trying to come across some inspiration. I want something new for the new year.  Tired of this drab dark brown hair.


----------



## MA2010

I want some color too. A rich brownish burgundy.


----------



## cch24

Straightening my hair on Saturday!!! I'm really excited. I'm also considering going back to using 'cones. I'm planning on using them over break and seeing how my hair reacts.

Tomorrow I'm going to do a protein pre-poo, shampoo, dc, detangle, and put my hair in eight braids to dry over night.

Saturday I will blow dry, flat iron, and put in some flexi rods to bump my ends.

I'll post pictures of course.


----------



## onyxmin

When you BCd: 12.04.10

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: 1 month

Have you been natural before?: Yes   When?: November 3rd- 11th 2010 

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness: uummm no idea. All I can say is I've got 4a/b hair

Your current regimen: cowash everyday. air dry. castor oil+ leave in. comb rarely!

Your favorite styles: WIGS!! WIGS!! WIGS!! 
Your current length and goal length: current is i think 1 or 2 inches goal length is shoulder

Your photo album: will be updated soonest!


----------



## texasqt

Anyone ever tried using mousse on their natural hair to define curl pattern? If so, what did you use and what were your results?


----------



## cch24

My arms are tired but I'm pretty pleased with my results so far. Last night I did a protein prepoo, shampooed, deep conditioned, rinsed, and detangled with an instant conditioner. When I got out of the shower I applied a leave-in and put my hair in 8 braids with the ends rolled on a satin roller. When I woke up this morning I took out each braid, applied a low dry cream, and blow dried on medium. Then I flat ironed at 350 degree F. My hair is currently in flexi rods (I'm hoping for some body).

Attached are pictures of my hair during the blow drying process, after the blow drying, a stretched section of flat ironed hair (almost BSL?!) and my hair in the rods. I'll come back with a picture of my hair combed out in about 20 minutes. Going to a wedding today!

Sorry for the blurred out faces. You never know who's lurking...


----------



## Alta Angel

^^^^Your hair is like whoa!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hi ladies how is everyone doing? im still in my twists and i have been braiding them at night every few days.. so here are some random pics. and yes im at work on the computer on LHCF lol!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

oh and i was in target and i saw this row ender of shelves with guess what guys?? lol natural/curly hair products. of sourse it says ethnic, i dont get the whole ethnic term anyways, like people with curly/kinky hair are foreign or something. i dunno, but i thought it was very interesting to be able to view all the products they had in one column. and i know you ladies can tell from this far of a view what products they are.


----------



## Platinum

How is everybody doing? I've been in braids for almost 2 weeks now, so far so good. I'm hoping that they will last about 2 months. I've been having a serious case of the itchies so I purchased Sulfur 8 braid spray from Sally's today. This stuff is great. The itching stopped almost immediately. Definetely a keeper!

Keep up the good work, Ladies!


----------



## cch24

Sorry I didn't post these on time, I was in a rush to leave. Of course, it rained so my hair poofed and ended up in a ponytail. But it was fun while it lasted. These are pretty bad length pics but they're all I have.


----------



## LoveCraze

^I love it! Your hair turned out really pretty and I love your length!  Darn the forces of nature for causing your reversion.


----------



## Ltown

Foxglove said:


> I got the idea from curlynikki. Here are a few recipes/tutorials. In the end I just used whatever conditioner I had (and some honey. I've been adding this to my DCs for the last couple of months) and added 2 tablespoons of henna.
> Curlynikki's recipe
> CurlyNikki's Henna Gloss Recipe | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Styles and Curly Hair Care
> 
> Moptop Maven's recipe
> YouTube - Henna Gloss Tutorial
> 
> La Flaca's recipes
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/2794019-post18.html
> 
> ETA of post henna pic. Not much color but loving the thickness


 


cch24 said:


> Sorry I didn't post these on time, I was in a rush to leave. Of course, it rained so my hair poofed and ended up in a ponytail. But it was fun while it lasted. These are pretty bad length pics but they're all I have.


 

Fox, where do you get our henna?

CCh24 your hair is beautiful nice job on getting it so straight.


----------



## pookaloo83

So I dyed my hair deep burgundy. You can barely see it indoors, but it's a nice burgundy red outdoors. I did the frint section and some sections throughout my head. I plan on doing a henna gloss (thanks to FG) and will see if the burgundy will get brighter. More vibrant. I will do a strand test first. Don't wanna walk around looking crazy.


----------



## Evolving78

MA2010 said:


> I want some color too. A rich brownish burgundy.



i just colored my hair, i don't even know what color it is.  i lifted my hair color (i didn't bleach it though, i used a box color), and then add a brown color to it.  i need to remember what brown color it was.  it had a gold/neutral base and it was by Clairol.  i had to do something, i was starting to get bored and needed some spice in my life.  i got a lot of compliments on the color.

it's kind of a light golden-brownish color.  i didn't want to mess with bleach because i didn't want it to effect the texture of my hair.  i love my coils.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I'm getting the itch to get a little color too.  next month I may get some burgundy highlights going.  I just need to find a reputable place to get it done....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I don't think I introduced myself in this thread:

When I bc'd - 12/5/10
Number of weeks post when I chopped -94
Current length: when stretched the back is about an inch past my collar bone, the front is chin length. 

I plan on flat ironing in february, 2 months after chopping, to do an official length check and to see what's going on with my hair.


----------



## Foxglove

Ltown said:


> Fox, where do you get our henna?
> 
> CCh24 your hair is beautiful nice job on getting it so straight.



I got some from an indian store


----------



## Bulletproof

Foxglove said:


> ETA of post henna pic. Not much color but loving the thickness



Dayum Foxglove your puff look gud as fuk, what it goddon girl?

no need to tell me I read the post, but that lushness is killing it.


----------



## Foxglove

Bulletproof said:


> Dayum Foxglove your puff look gud as fuk, what it goddon girl?
> 
> no need to tell me I read the post, but that lushness is killing it.




I got that vaseline. Squeezed some from my stump


----------



## I-sing

andromeda said:


> *A place for those who've recently BCd to *hang out, chat, rant, rave, ask questions, review products, discuss progress and setbacks, share pictures, and *offer and receive support*.
> 
> Feel free to link to threads you've started or threads that you think will be helpful to your fellow newly natural LHCFers.
> 
> A cool feature that might help to optimize this thread's resourcefulness is that you can change the title your of posts from the default (re: The Newly Natural Thread). This feature can make it easier to navigate and search the thread.
> 
> Also feel free to introduce yourself by telling us
> 
> When you BCd
> How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
> Have you been natural before? When?
> Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
> Your current regimen
> Your favorite styles
> Your current length and goal length
> Your photo album, if any
> 
> or jump right into the discussion!
> 
> _________________________________________
> *Here are some threads that are good reads for those who are starting on their natural and/or healthy hair journey. *
> 
> *Resources & Learning from Others' Experiences*
> Newbie's Manual: Links to Useful/Important Threads
> 
> Read this before you buy anything else!!!
> 
> Product Twins- lets list
> 
> The Complete Vitamin Guide
> 
> 
> How Did You Create Your Hair Regimen?
> 
> LHCF 'SET BACK' PREVENTION 101
> 
> Retaining Length with natural hair- What your best method?
> 
> Who has went from Fine to Thick hair.....
> 
> Straightening Tips for Naturals...
> 
> Ask a long haired natural
> 
> "Naked" Hair Pics - find your texture twin!
> 
> *Inspiration*
> NATURALS: post PICS of your SHRINKAGE!
> 
> PHOTO REQUEST: Naturals can I see your pics of...2 years worth of growth, please?
> 
> spinoff: naturals show one year of growth!!
> 
> Best Pics of Natural Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): A Thread of Encouragement!!
> 
> 
> *Styles*
> Natural Bun Pics
> 
> *NATURALS!* Post Pics of all Your Professional & Formal Styles!
> 
> Natural Short to Mid Length Hairstyleshoto Thread!
> 
> Hair Accessories Websites


Hello, I am new to LHCF but i am excited. right away i say i have never gotten my hair to be more than 6 or 7  inches. I am not sure of my type it is spongy and  very tightly curled when i pull on it dry, i get those little tiny circle that pop off. it sounds very crunchy. i haven't had chemical in it since gerri curl days.LOL
 please help me lose this wig and go on my own.
 by the way i have an 8 head as opposed to 4 head plus a stupid widows peak ugh i need hair to cover over that. any one please. thanks


----------



## MA2010

shortdub78 said:


> it's kind of a light golden-brownish color.  i didn't want to mess with bleach because i didn't want it to effect the texture of my hair.  i love my coils.



Your description sounds so pretty. I want to color with henna or maybe a semi permanent. 




Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I don't think I introduced myself in this thread:
> 
> When I bc'd - 12/5/10
> Number of weeks post when I chopped -94
> Current length: when stretched the back is about an inch past my collar bone, the front is chin length.
> 
> I plan on flat ironing in february, 2 months after chopping, to do an official length check and to see what's going on with my hair.



You BC? Did you do a thread? I'm about to do a search girl!!! Good for you. So glad you have joined us with that pretty hair.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

MA2010 said:


> Your description sounds so pretty. I want to color with henna or maybe a semi permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You BC? Did you do a thread? I'm about to do a search girl!!! Good for you. So glad you have joined us with that pretty hair.



Thank you for the warm welcome.  The baby is getting so big!!  No, I didn't make a thread, I just did it.  I do have a few pics showing my chop.  I will make a thread soon


----------



## Foxglove

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.  The baby is getting so big!!  No, I didn't make a thread, I just did it.  I do have a few pics showing my chop.  I will make a thread soon



Ok bc I know you weren't trying to sneak in here with no announcement or pics


----------



## Foxglove

My qhemets black friday order came in today. I got the amla and olive heavy cream. I'll post how it goes in the next couple of days


----------



## pureebony

I-sing said:


> Hello, I am new to LHCF but i am excited. right away i say i have never gotten my hair to be more than 6 or 7  inches. I am not sure of my type it is spongy and  very tightly curled when i pull on it dry, i get those little tiny circle that pop off. it sounds very crunchy. i haven't had chemical in it since gerri curl days.LOL
> please help me lose this wig and go on my own.
> by the way i have an 8 head as opposed to 4 head plus a stupid widows peak ugh i need hair to cover over that. any one please. thanks



your hair sounds EXACTLY like mine...me and you together on this i have been natural for about 7 years starting again for the 3rd time :-\


----------



## Lita

cch24 said:


> My arms are tired but I'm pretty pleased with my results so far. Last night I did a protein prepoo, shampooed, deep conditioned, rinsed, and detangled with an instant conditioner. When I got out of the shower I applied a leave-in and put my hair in 8 braids with the ends rolled on a satin roller. When I woke up this morning I took out each braid, applied a low dry cream, and blow dried on medium. Then I flat ironed at 350 degree F. My hair is currently in flexi rods (I'm hoping for some body).
> 
> Attached are pictures of my hair during the blow drying process, after the blow drying, a stretched section of flat ironed hair (almost BSL?!) and my hair in the rods. I'll come back with a picture of my hair combed out in about 20 minutes. Going to a wedding today!
> 
> Sorry for the blurred out faces. You never know who's lurking...



Very pretty & thick...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

cch24 said:


> Sorry I didn't post these on time, I was in a rush to leave. Of course, it rained so my hair poofed and ended up in a ponytail. But it was fun while it lasted. These are pretty bad length pics but they're all I have.


 
Very pretty  How many months post relaxer are you? (I'm trying to gauge my length goals)


----------



## cch24

13StepsAhead said:


> Very pretty  How many months post relaxer are you? (I'm trying to gauge my length goals)



My last relaxer was in October of 2008 so I'm 26 months post! I'm about to trim about a half inch for the new year and wash my hair. My mom got a steamer so I'll be steaming my DC's for the next three weeks!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Foxglove said:


> Ok bc I know you weren't trying to sneak in here with no announcement or pics



My bad 

 Did a wash n go today, snipped a few stray ends.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@cch24 if I can get anywhere near as much growth as you have at 26months post I will be in line with my goal of BSL by Dec 2011/Jan 2012.


----------



## nestlequik

Hey ladies, got my first trim since my BC back in May.  I *really* needed it.  My ends were so dry, even after I would DC it for hours. It just wouldn't hold moisture.  I also had these ridiculous ssk that drove me nuts.  My hair definitely looks and feels better, it's not as dry and can hold a 2 strand twist a day longer than before.  

The stylist was really good, works with natural hair and trimmed it curly.  She got rid of my mullet (it's weird that my hair on the back of my head grows the fastest) and did a nice all around job.  If anyone is looking for stylist in Wash D.C., let me know.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

nestlequik said:


> Hey ladies, got my first trim since my BC back in May.  I *really* needed it.  My ends were so dry, even after I would DC it for hours. It just wouldn't hold moisture.  I also had these ridiculous ssk that drove me nuts.  My hair definitely looks and feels better, it's not as dry and can hold a 2 strand twist a day longer than before.
> 
> The stylist was really good, works with natural hair and trimmed it curly.  She got rid of my mullet (it's weird that my hair on the back of my head grows the fastest) and did a nice all around job.  If anyone is looking for stylist in Wash D.C., let me know.



The back of my head grows faster too


----------



## Grand Prix

I really need to check in more often! I've been neglecting my hair for a bit, just wearing wash and go's..
I'm still retaining length, though! I hardly deserve it. 

ETA: Cch, my goodness, your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## EllePixie

4 days away from my one year anni.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Nothing new to report on my end.I colored my hair burgundy yesterday, and I like how dark it came out  . My un-stretched puff is getting bigger (see siggy). It's growing slowly but surely. I'm fighting the urge to flat-iron it, trying to hold out to my one-year BC-versary or my 2-year post relaxer date. So far I've only blow-dried my hair once since my BC in June.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey yall! here is a pic of my twists, its been two weeks since ive had them in. has anyone that hasnt been natural for that long that wears their hair in twists, been asked if they were going to loc their hair? . 

Ive had twists in for about 4 out of the 5 weeks ive been natural and in the last 2.5 weeks ppl have asked me if im locing my hair. im wondering if they just didnt know that twists does not = locs. im not mad or anything just i never thought that about ppl when i saw they had twists in their hair even when i still had relaxed hair. but i guess everyone is not as informed as others i suppose.


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Nothing new to report on my end.I colored my hair burgundy yesterday, and I like how dark it came out  . My un-stretched puff is getting bigger (see siggy). It's growing slowly but surely. I'm fighting the urge to flat-iron it, trying to hold out to my one-year BC-versary or my 2-year post relaxer date. So far I've only blow-dried my hair once since my BC in June.




I dyed my hair burgundy too. The color barely showed up.  I love your color! And your hair is growing girl!


----------



## MummysGirl

Merry Xmas Ladies 
I'm in the States for Xmas so will be updating often during my holiday 
I missed my 2 year post mark, haha!


----------



## MummysGirl

Had a funny convo yesterday... apparently the only reason I should have gone natural was if my hair was "thin" when it was relaxed. Since my relaxed hair was in very good condition and it was "so long and thick", if she were me "she'd relax"..... okkkkkkkk


----------



## Duchesse

So I wore my very first puff to work on Thurs. I've been wearing wigs for almost a year straight (through my transition and after my BC) so no one has seen my hair really....and I was having some issues with not feeling attractive with my hair.

Anyway, I received soooo many compliments and was told how pretty I/it looked. It was quite nice. I actually realized that I almost never received any compliments on my hair since I've started wearing wigs...food for thought. I'm going to forego the wigs for a bit into the new year and start experimenting with protective styles without any additions.


----------



## Alta Angel

Merry Christmas!

What did you color your hair with?  Is it permanent color or semi-permanent?

Thanks in advance!




MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Nothing new to report on my end.I colored my hair burgundy yesterday, and I like how dark it came out  . My un-stretched puff is getting bigger (see siggy). It's growing slowly but surely. I'm fighting the urge to flat-iron it, trying to hold out to my one-year BC-versary or my 2-year post relaxer date. So far I've only blow-dried my hair once since my BC in June.


----------



## Ltown

Merry Christmas naturals ladies!


----------



## Platinum

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Alta Angel said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> What did you color your hair with?  Is it permanent color or semi-permanent?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I use Revlon Colorsilk in Burgundy (#43 I think), and it is amonia-free permanent color. I got it because it was $2.50 a box at my local Drug Wharehouse, LOL. I prefer to use a henna/indigo mix, though. My hair felt a lil rough until I put the conditioner from the box on, and that helped. But what really brought my hair back to balance was Aussie Moist, of all things. I love that stuff .


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

happy christmas yal! i got some puff pics. its growin!  i even did my edges in the holiday spirit.  ♥


----------



## TamedTresses

^^^ You, and your hair are both lovely.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Had a funny convo yesterday... apparently the only reason I should have gone natural was if my hair was "thin" when it was relaxed. Since my relaxed hair was in very good condition and it was "so long and thick", if she were me "she'd relax"..... okkkkkkkk


 
Right. 
If I were _her_, I'd shut up about your hair if I couldn't see how fabulous it is in its natural state.


----------



## Foxglove

Merry Christmas all and congratulations for passing those milestones!


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I use Revlon Colorsilk in Burgundy (#43 I think), and it is amonia-free permanent color. I got it because it was $2.50 a box at my local Drug Wharehouse, LOL. I prefer to use a henna/indigo mix, though. My hair felt a lil rough until I put the conditioner from the box on, and that helped. But what really brought my hair back to balance was Aussie Moist, of all things. I love that stuff .




So funny! I used DEEP Burgundy by Revlon and it barely showed up. I was going for the color you had.  I'm not gonna recolor though. I'm gonna henna over this and see what happens.


----------



## MummysGirl

Another milestone  I put my hair in a donut bun on Xmas day... I'll put up pics tomorrow


----------



## andromeda

Belated Merry Christmas!

Love your puff, vainjane!  Your hair is growing beautifully.

Should I start a 2011 Newly Naturals Thread?  Any suggestions on how to improve the thread?


----------



## cch24

andromeda said:


> Belated Merry Christmas!
> 
> Love your puff, vainjane!  Your hair is growing beautifully.
> 
> Should I start a 2011 Newly Naturals Thread?  Any suggestions on how to improve the thread?



I love this thread! If you think it's getting too long I would definitely support a 2011 thread. My only question is when do you stop being "newly" natural? After a year post your BC? I feel as though I've mastered my moisture/protein balance and have retained a lot of length since my BC, but I plan on trying more natural out styles this summer and will be referencing this thread for tips.


----------



## poookie

Awesome thread! It's good to see the Natural presence on this board getting larger!

It's been less than a year since I chopped, but once I got into a solid, iron-clad regimen, & ran out of questions to ask, I stopped considering myself a Natural Newbie. Perhaps once you've got the hang of things is when you are no longer a newbie. or when you have more advice for others than questions.


----------



## MochaMooch

Hi Everyone, I'm a natural newbie. I big chopped last week after unofficially transitioning for a year. I have no regimen at the moment and still trying to develop one but it's quite difficult to incorporate all the information on this forum. I look forward to learning more and seeing everyone's progress.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

MummysGirl said:


> Had a funny convo yesterday... apparently the only reason I should have gone natural was if my hair was "thin" when it was relaxed. Since my relaxed hair was in very good condition and it was "so long and thick", if she were me "she'd relax"..... okkkkkkkk


 
during my transition when i was getting weaves put in, my hair stylist told me that if i relaxed my hair, my hair would be so long. wat?!, regardless if my hair is long with so much new growth its gonna be long when its straightened! duh! she couldnt understand what i was gonna do with my hair once i was natural, "are you gonna perm it once your natural"?? y would i do that?! she just couldnt understand what styles i would be doing, i guess she figured all i would be able to do is where it out in a fro. smh


----------



## ZkittyKurls

cch24 said:


> I love this thread! If you think it's getting too long I would definitely support a 2011 thread. My only question is when do you stop being "newly" natural? After a year post your BC? I feel as though I've mastered my moisture/protein balance and have retained a lot of length since my BC, but I plan on trying more natural out styles this summer and will be referencing this thread for tips.


 
honestly i feel that you can never not be a newly natural to some extent because there are always new things or things out there to learn about natural hair. from different ingredients, to hairstyles, to natural ingredients etc. 

i think this thread shouold stay alive, even if you make a 2011. i know that before i was natural and was transitioning, i would lurk this thread to mentally prepare myself for whats to come and check out what to do with my hair.


----------



## hairsothick

I finally mastered the braid n curl.  Twist n curls never work for me, so I've given up on those until my hair gets longer, but the braid n curls turn out beautifully. (I know I'm wrong for not posting pics, but I'm still editing lol).

Garnier Fructis cream gel is my new boo for these types of styles.  I didn't like it at first but that's because I used it on dry hair.  It works like a dream on damp or wet hair as long as you don't use too much.


----------



## Foxglove

Really cute 2 strand bantu knot out
YouTube - 2Strand Bantu Knot out Tutorial (Requested by AfroFemme)


----------



## Platinum

MochaMooch said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a natural newbie. I big chopped last week after unofficially transitioning for a year. I have no regimen at the moment and still trying to develop one but it's quite difficult to incorporate all the information on this forum. I look forward to learning more and seeing everyone's progress.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> So funny! I used DEEP Burgundy by Revlon and it barely showed up. I was going for the color you had.  I'm not gonna recolor though. I'm gonna henna over this and see what happens.



I'm gonna use henna/indigo next time too. I have been able to get a lovely burgundy from using 4/5 henna and 1/5 indigo mixed together. My pockets are a lil tight right now, but I plan to stock up on henna in february.


----------



## MummysGirl

cch24 said:


> I love this thread! If you think it's getting too long I would definitely support a 2011 thread. My only question is when do you stop being "newly" natural? After a year post your BC? I feel as though I've mastered my moisture/protein balance and have retained a lot of length since my BC, but I plan on trying more natural out styles this summer and will be referencing this thread for tips.



Let's keep this alive  I'm six months natural but will still check in a year from now


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> I love this thread! If you think it's getting too long I would definitely support a 2011 thread. My only question is when do you stop being "newly" natural? After a year post your BC? I feel as though I've mastered my moisture/protein balance and have retained a lot of length since my BC, but I plan on trying more natural out styles this summer and will be referencing this thread for tips.


 
cch24 maybe you can rename it so it can still be for natural and newly. Get the moderator to change the name or create a new thread where it can be just for natural(Naturals Now and Then, The Natural Journey) some ideas!


----------



## MummysGirl

My hair on Xmas Eve:




Xmas Day:




 So happy my hair fits into a donut bun


----------



## Bulletproof

I need to take a length photo.


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> I love this thread! If you think it's getting too long I would definitely support a 2011 thread. My only question is when do you stop being "newly" natural? After a year post your BC? I feel as though I've mastered my moisture/protein balance and have retained a lot of length since my BC, but I plan on trying more natural out styles this summer and will be referencing this thread for tips.


I think "newly natural" is completely self-defined.  Someone might have BCs and mastered their natural hair within 6 months, while another person might have been natural for years but is just now beginning their healthy hair journey and beginning to get attuned to their hair's needs, wants and versatility.  Even if you've gotten a handle on your natural hair's health, it's nice to stick around.  Like you said, there are new stying tips that you might want to get.  Also, it would be cool if the not-so-new naturals stuck around to provide support and tips to the newly naturals.



ZkittyKurls said:


> honestly i feel that you can never not be a newly natural to some extent because there are always new things or things out there to learn about natural hair. from different ingredients, to hairstyles, to natural ingredients etc.
> 
> i think this thread shouold stay alive, even if you make a 2011. i know that before i was natural and was transitioning, i would lurk this thread to mentally prepare myself for whats to come and check out what to do with my hair.


Great point.  Yes, it should most certainly stay alive.  It's just that I noticed that most support threads are renewed every year, which seems practical.  We'll all just to move a fresh space, so to speak.  I might assemble a list of the newly naturals who've hung out in this thread or at least provide a link to all the intro posts so that people reading the new thread can easily reference our BC dates, hair types, etc. Or everyone who wants to participate in the 2011 thread can copy + paste their intro post from this thread.


Ltown said:


> cch24 maybe you can rename it so it can still be for natural and newly. Get the moderator to change the name or create a new thread where it can be just for natural(Naturals Now and Then, The Natural Journey) some ideas!


I think there's already a natural support thread.  I do like the idea of more experienced participating by offering support and guidance but I like the idea of a thread where newly naturals are the focus.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@MummysGirl Your hair looks great it's so thick and pretty...

I'll be 18 months post on Monday, That was my initial chop date, but I do not regret chopping my hair earlier. I will take some pics and post sometime next week.


----------



## AKA-Tude

Hey Naturalistas!!!

I have been very quite just lurking to find what works best for this hair-'o-mines!!

I am almost 6 months natural and I think I have gotten lucky by finding a few 
products that are AWESOME and help me to ENJOY my hair, as opposed to WORRY about it!


Anyhoo,
I have gone from this:
[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/begin.jpg[/IMG]


to this

[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/fluff.jpg[/IMG]

in what I feel is a short time.

I have learned what products work very well,
such as QHEMET!!!!!
I love her products ( & her)!!
She is so awesome in her communication with her customers!
The BRBC is a MUST HAVE for my hair!
It makes it SOOOOOO soft and buttery to the touch!

I follow up with a touch of FX Curls Up (found in WalMart)-
makes my curls stand up.

I have also tried pineappling,
but I think that will work better on longer hair.

I have started twisting/twirling

[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/hairtwists1.jpg[/IMG]

and have added Revlon color (which hardly shows up)
[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/hairtwist.jpg[/IMG]

 and get a nice pouffy 'fro

[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/untwist.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/untwist1.jpg[/IMG]


You ladies have been such an inspiration,
full of info and recommendations,
how-to's-

I just don't know how I would have made it to this milestone
w/o y'all!
There were times I wanted to give in, because I felt like I couldn't 'get it right',
but then someone would post pix, how-to's, and products,
and I would try it (or not try it),
and get GREAT results!

THE LHCF LADIES  !!!


----------



## bibs

Mummy's girl, your Christmas eve hair was beautiful! AKAtude congrats on your progress! Glad you found what works for your hair!

I haven't been in here for awhile because my hair was in braids and DH was on leave, but I took my braids down last night and was finally able to make a puff this morning!!! I'm so excited, lol. It doesn't look as slick and neat as some of the experts on here but it's exciting to me 






*Sorry the pic is so huge I don't know how to resize*


----------



## Chemetria

I shaved my head  bald on 05-24-2010
I was natural twice before
my hair type is 4A (very thick)
my length now is ear
my ultimate length is hip bone
my regimen is 
pre poo with grapeseed oil the night before I wash it
I wash with Cibu Take Out clarifying shampoo then I shampoo  and deep condition with with Ojon products
rinse with warm water and deep condition (week two)
and co-wash and deep condition (week three)
 P.S. I pre poo no matter what


----------



## MochaMooch

You all have some lovely healthy hair!


----------



## Evallusion

Awesome pics everyone!   Its been a while since I contributed a pic so here is my wild woman hair again...I am now 10 months post chop.

My hair is going through an awkward phase which I can not stand, so I keep it in 2 strand twists all the time (this prevents me from cutting).


----------



## Foxglove

Bulletproof said:


> I need to take a length photo.



What u durrrn in here?


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> My hair on Xmas Eve:
> 
> 
> Xmas Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy my hair fits into a donut bun



Trying really hard not to hate you for the donut bun . Super jealous over here!
I do love it though


----------



## Skiggle

I finally get to join you guys!
I have been on hair hiatus!  Nursing school has been stressful for me.
I big trimmed, , on 
November 26, 2010, after 2 years and a couple of month of transitioning.  I mostly kept my hair in kinky twists, braids, wigs, weave.
Hair type in the 4s .

My yellow shirt is my official length check shirt

On with the pics!

Bantu Knots ( Done by my mom) on Christmas Eve
















Length Check as of 12/25...I will trim though in several weeks







After Conditioning












Hair style right now homely looking plaits











Pretty much, I'm a lazy natural.
I don't have a solid regimen as of yet, but
my staples include henna, Silicon Mix DC, 
Suave Almond Shea Butter Conditioner, Shea moisture leave in.
I'm planning on purchasing the tangle teezer! So many great reviews


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle;12500393[FONT=Book Antiqua said:
			
		

> ][/FONT]
> Pretty much, I'm a lazy natural.
> I don't have a solid regimen as of yet, but
> my staples include henna, Silicon Mix DC,
> Suave Almond Shea Butter Conditioner, Shea moisture leave in.
> I'm planning on purchasing the tangle teezer! So many great reviews



Finally! Congratulations!! I've been waiting for your BC for a while lol. Make sure you keep posting pics


----------



## MummysGirl

Omg Skiggle! Glad to see ya! And your hair...  Loving the length and thickness... more pictures please


----------



## MummysGirl

"Super Jealous"? That's like music to my ears....  
You're one to talk though... with your beautiful, beautiful hair 
Thanks FG 


Foxglove said:


> Trying really hard not to hate you for the donut bun . Super jealous over here!
> I do love it though


----------



## hairsothick

Omg @skiggle , your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi ladies,

I straightened me hair to do a length check, and can I say that my straightened natural hair is 1000% better than my relaxed hair ever was!! I have pics in this thread and my blog.

Everyone's hair is looking great!! I don't come on here as often as I used to, but can always count on getting some inspiration from you guys when I do. KUTGW!


----------



## Foxglove

Stepiphanie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I straightened me hair to do a length check, and can I say that my straightened natural hair is 1000% better than my relaxed hair ever was!! I have pics in this thread and my blog.
> 
> Everyone's hair is looking great!! I don't come on here as often as I used to, but can always count on getting some inspiration from you guys when I do. KUTGW!



Your hair looks awesome in your pics. I'm still terrified to go to the professionals but they did a great job with your hair


----------



## onemoretry

Hi Ladies,

My name is Shay, I bc'd on the 18th of this month. Just wanted to introduce myself and let you know that I plan to suck up all the information you ladies are willing to share.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Foxglove said:


> Your hair looks awesome in your pics. I'm still terrified to go to the professionals but they did a great job with your hair



Thanks Foxglove! I was *super* scared, I washed and detangled prior, but she did a great job, without me having to tell her anything...I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Sequoia

Skiggle, your hair is so pretty! Love it. 

Oh hi  to all the new naturals, I see that this is a place for the likes of me. 

As an intro, I chopped off all my relaxed ends on 12th September but have been in braids until recently.  I think I've fallen in love with my hair (used to hear people say that before but never got it). Natural hair has definitely been a journey of the mind, not just hair.  Okay, I'll stop rambling...


----------



## Foxglove

Sequoia said:


> Skiggle, your hair is so pretty! Love it.
> 
> Oh hi  to all the new naturals, I see that this is a place for the likes of me.
> 
> As an intro, I chopped off all my relaxed ends on 12th September but have been in braids until recently.  I think I've fallen in love with my hair (used to hear people say that before but never got it). Natural hair has definitely been a journey of the mind, not just hair.  Okay, I'll stop rambling...



Um, you can't just sneak in here either. We need pics lol


----------



## Sequoia

Foxglove said:


> *Um, you can't just sneak in here either. We need pics lol*



Sorry,  don't know what I was thinking.  Forgot where I was. Some pics from my album:

Braidout





Banana clipped (as in siggy)





Bun





A few more when BCing (chopped the back first in June and finished the rest in September):


----------



## -PYT

Hey Ladies 
I've missed yall!


----------



## pookaloo83

Sequoia said:


> Sorry,  don't know what I was thinking.  Forgot where I was. Some pics from my album:
> 
> Braidout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana clipped (as in siggy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more when BCing (chopped the back first in June and finished the rest in September):
> 
> View attachment 104143View attachment 104145View attachment 104147





ow in the heezy did you get all that hair in banana clip?  I can't even get my lil bit of hair in banana clip!


----------



## Sequoia

pookaloo83 said:


> ow in the heezy did you get all that hair in banana clip?  I can't even get my lil bit of hair in banana clip!



I don't even know, it was a miracle. The 1st clip snapped in my hair but this one held up.


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> Finally! Congratulations!! I've been waiting for your BC for a while lol. Make sure you keep posting pics





MummysGirl said:


> Omg Skiggle! Glad to see ya! And your hair...  Loving the length and thickness... more pictures please





hairsothick said:


> Omg @skiggle , your hair is so pretty!





Sequoia said:


> Skiggle, your hair is so pretty! Love it.
> 
> Oh hi  to all the new naturals, I see that this is a place for the likes of me.
> 
> As an intro, I chopped off all my relaxed ends on 12th September but have been in braids until recently.  I think I've fallen in love with my hair (used to hear people say that before but never got it). Natural hair has definitely been a journey of the mind, not just hair.  Okay, I'll stop rambling...





Thanks you guys!  I really appreciate the nice compliments! I finally had to come out of lurkdom and renew my subscription after looking at all the *drool worthy* end of the year pics! It feels great being back!

I'll be doing a bentonite and henna treatment later in January (will post pics)  and after that my hair will be in box braids with synthetic hair until my graduation!

My main goal is healthy thick hair and low manipulation.


----------



## Foxglove

Sequoia said:


> Sorry,  don't know what I was thinking.  Forgot where I was. Some pics from my album:
> 
> Braidout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana clipped (as in siggy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more when BCing (chopped the back first in June and finished the rest in September):
> 
> View attachment 104143View attachment 104145View attachment 104147



Your hair looks so thick and healthy
Thanks for the pics


----------



## -PYT

My hair feels/smells SO good yall!  I can admit I've lurked in here since my subscription ran up and I have a Tangle Teezer that I am in love with   Stephelise and Ellepixie's reviews did it for me. still been wearing my twists, i'll post some pics up soon.  

Last night I washed my hair while it was still twisted from the last time with Dial Antibacterial Body Wash, yes, body wash!  I wanted to make sure my scalp was clean .  Did an ACV rinse (which made my hair dry so soft!) and re-twisted with mango butter.  boo-yah!

That's me in a nutshell   great hair growth girls!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I can't believe 2010 is coming to a close already! I've learned so much from you ladies this year. I' may not post much, but I'm taking it all in . 

I definitely want to make some changes in the coming year and hopefully my growth and retention will be on point. No more being lazy with this mop on my head, I'm gonna up my dc game up in 2011. Is anyone coming up on their 1 yr bc anniversary soon? Mine is the end of Feb and I am EXCITED!!!! 

OK, I'm just rambling now. What I really came to say was that everyone's hair looks beautiful and I hope you all have great growth in the coming year.


----------



## Bulletproof

5 days post big chop 18 months post relaxer to the day


----------



## Bulletproof

I am thick strands, coarse strand, thick hair no real regimen cus I am lazy. A few twists or braids under my wigs and go. Just tried the kimmay leave in, we will see how that works. Despite the slow growth since sometime before the end of the summer I still foresee APL by June which would by 2 years of growth so I won't be too upset though I would prefer it by April. Maybe I should hit the gym to git APL faster.


----------



## Platinum

Wow, so many wonderful pics! Great job Ladies! I'm still in braids for another month. Welcome to all newbies!!!


----------



## MA2010

Bulletproof your hair is super thick!!!! WOW!


My Qhemet and Hairveda shipment just got in.  It's time to get it!!!!


----------



## -PYT

January 9th is my nappiversary.  It's crazy to imagine how I really came into my own over this year.


----------



## Foxglove

I did a wash and go last night. My hair shrunk to 1.5 inches
ETA pics. This is my hair still wet. It shrunk down even smaller when it dried


----------



## Ltown

Trini_Chutney said:


> I can't believe 2010 is coming to a close already! I've learned so much from you ladies this year. I' may not post much, but I'm taking it all in .
> 
> Is anyone coming up on their 1 yr bc anniversary soon? Mine is the end of Feb and I am EXCITED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -PYT said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 9th is my nappiversary. It's crazy to imagine how I really came into my own over this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nappiversary will be 19 Jan so we are very close. I've learned alot, spend $$$ trying to figure out what products my hair like, and how to style it. Love it and willing to  continue to learn more.
Click to expand...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm irked that my braidouts don't turn out pretty. ♥


----------



## Trini_Chutney

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm irked that my braidouts don't turn out pretty. ♥



The one in your siggy looks really nice to me.



Ltown said:


> Trini_Chutney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe 2010 is coming to a close already! I've learned so much from you ladies this year. I' may not post much, but I'm taking it all in .
> 
> Is anyone coming up on their 1 yr bc anniversary soon? Mine is the end of Feb and I am EXCITED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nappiversary will be 19 Jan so we are very close. I've learned alot, spend $$$ trying to figure out what products my hair like, and how to style it. Love it and willing to  continue to learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you and me both (spending money). I've got my staple dc, shampoo, and moisturizer now though. Are you doing anything special for the anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> -PYT said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 9th is my nappiversary.  It's crazy to imagine how I really came into my own over this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, yours is in like a week. Will you post comparison pics?
Click to expand...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

A





Trini_Chutney said:


> The one in your siggy looks really nice to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you and me both (spending money). I've got my staple dc, shampoo, and moisturizer now though. Are you doing anything special for the anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yours is in like a week. Will you post comparison pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so pretty!  Love the sig pic
Click to expand...


----------



## Ltown

Trini_Chutney said:


> The one in your siggy looks really nice to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you and me both (spending money). I've got my staple dc, shampoo, and moisturizer now though. Are you doing anything special for the anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yours is in like a week. Will you post comparison pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may do a big fro! uploading pictures sucks or it just my operating system.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Ltown said:


> Trini_Chutney said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one in your siggy looks really nice to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I may do a big fro! uploading pictures sucks or it just my operating system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you host somewhere else? I use photobucket, don't usually have any problems. Can't wait to see the huge fro!
Click to expand...


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi ladies... Just straightened 

Dc'd, cowashed, banded and went under hooded dryer for a little over 30 mins, then straightened.


----------



## cch24

Very pretty hair MummysGirl!!

I just discovered that my new camera takes wonderful hair pictures in macro mode. I'll probably post more pictures now, but since I don't do anything but bun they may be a little boring.


----------



## texasqt

Finally got a puff I'm happy with!!!











Larger pics in December album in my fotki. PW in profile. Things are getting better.  Hadn't made it to wash and go status yet but I made some pretty bantu knots a few weeks ago.  I have to get those photos off my phone.  Loving being natural and I can definitely see the benefits and difference in my hair's health.  I still mostly flat iron but hadn't experienced any noticeable damage.  Will keep flat ironing and now wearing this puff every once and a while through Spring.  Hopefully, I'll master a few more natural styles by then.


----------



## LoveCraze

Trini_Chutney said:


> I can't believe 2010 is coming to a close already! I've learned so much from you ladies this year. I' may not post much, but I'm taking it all in .
> 
> I definitely want to make some changes in the coming year and hopefully my growth and retention will be on point. No more being lazy with this mop on my head, I'm gonna up my dc game up in 2011. Is anyone coming up on their 1 yr bc anniversary soon? Mine is the end of Feb and I am EXCITED!!!!
> 
> OK, I'm just rambling now. What I really came to say was that everyone's hair looks beautiful and I hope you all have great growth in the coming year.


 

Hello Ladies. Everyone's progress pics look so good. I'll celebrate my one year anniversary on April 22. Wishing everyone a wonderful New Year of hair growth and progress but above all Hair Health! 
I was loving my New Year's hair so I thought I'd share. Have a good one ya'll.


----------



## MummysGirl

Awwww.... Steph you are beyond pretty! And your hair's just as pretty


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies, I really liked feeling my hair on my shoulders after straightening  So... I've decided I'm gonna straighten in 6 months (birthday/a few days after 1 year BC anniversary). 
Happy New Year again ladies


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm Officially 18 months post today!!! I'm so excited and I can't wait to see how much my hair will grow this year!


----------



## Anew

Just checking in, no new news

I'm still under a wig, moisturizing and sealing often. And I'll do a length check in July. Even though technically I did the BC in April, I did another chop in July that took me to my original BC length. Whew, lol.. anyway everyone looks gorg and so does their hair.

HHG


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hey everybody..I've been slacking with taking pics but not with my haircare. I'm happy to announce that I can pull all my hair into a ponytail (this is major for me). I'll take pics soon.

I've enjoyed all the pics and goals that everyone has accomplished! Keep up the good work


----------



## -PYT

Trini_Chutney said:


> Wow, yours is in like a week. Will you post comparison pics?


 
I sure will!!!  You guys have been with me through it all  

How was everyone's New Year's?


----------



## MummysGirl

It was a huge thing for me too 
You're doing so well 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> Hey everybody..I've been slacking with taking pics but not with my haircare. *I'm happy to announce that I can pull all my hair into a ponytail *(this is major for me). I'll take pics soon.
> 
> I've enjoyed all the pics and goals that everyone has accomplished! Keep up the good work


----------



## MA2010

I can't wait to be able to pull all my natural goodness into a ponytail! 

Qhemet's AOHC is rocking my natural world right now. I love that stuff!


----------



## Foxglove

I realized I haven't taken any naked hair shots in a while. This is my wet hair after DCing. ETA I rinsed out the DC in twists so my hair was really unmanipulated


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> I realized I haven't taken any naked hair shots in a while. This is my wet hair after DCing. ETA I rinsed out the DC in twists so my hair was really unmanipulated



Your looks soft! What DC did you use?


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> Your looks soft! What DC did you use?



A mix. Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose and 3 big teaspoons of raw honey were the main ingredients. Then I added some old consish I need to use up


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful!!!

I see more and more similarities in our hair everytime you post a pic (Is it cos I'm wishing my hair's as gorgeous as yours? )



Foxglove said:


> I realized I haven't taken any naked hair shots in a while. This is my wet hair after DCing. ETA I rinsed out the DC in twists so my hair was really unmanipulated


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> I see more and more similarities in our hair everytime you post a pic (Is it cos I'm wishing my hair's as gorgeous as yours? )



 Aww thanks MG! I always knew we were hair twins lol


----------



## MummysGirl

I washed my hair and it's fine, not one straight (heat damaged) strand in sight.


----------



## -PYT

I got a chance to do my friend's hair last night and while I suffered from hair envy around her, I no longer feel that way now.  She wears it straight mostly and there were so many straight ends on her hair and her hair didn't even curl at the ends like mine!  Nothing to be jealous of there


----------



## JuiceMobsta

19 Months Post in this Mutha Mutha, Heckkkkk Yeahhhhh


----------



## cch24

I got my curls backkk!!!

When I was transitioning I used products with cones and I thought I knew what my hair texture would be. Towards the end of my transition and for all of 2010 I used natural products, and my hair was very very frizzy and undefined. It retained length well, so I chalked up the loss of curl pattern to the loss of losing my 6-8 inches of relaxed hair. For the past three weeks I have been using the products I used to use during my transition (Aussie Moist, HE LTR leave in, etc) and introduced the Tangle Teezer into my routine and I finally have the hair I thought (knew) I had. I'm so excited! Now if only it would grow 8 inches in two months.

I guess I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> I got a chance to do my friend's hair last night and while I suffered from hair envy around her, I no longer feel that way now.  She wears it straight mostly and there were so many straight ends on her hair and her hair didn't even curl at the ends like mine!  Nothing to be jealous of there



Now that's cold


----------



## octoberslibra

I think your hair is REALLY CUTE!!!!....I'm new to the site and I'm still trying to understand  some of the lingo...lol..I was like what is (BC'D)...anyway...it's been about 8 months since my last relaxer. This thread has given me the final push to "BC"!!! I'm excited/scared but will be doing it TODAY!!!!  Would someone please explain  (cowash) to me??


----------



## BayAreaDream

This is my first post in the naturals thread! Very excited. I bc'd almost a week ago an for the most part have been very happy with my decision. I decided to get kinky twist yesterday an keep them in for maybe a month. I asked my stylist if she had any tips for making my curls pop an she said "get a texturizer, keep it in for 10 min"!! Hmmm ok. I guess I'll just stick to experimenting an see what works! 
Octoberslibra... Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## KBA

octoberslibra said:


> I think your hair is REALLY CUTE!!!!....I'm new to the site and I'm still trying to understand  some of the lingo...lol..I was like what is (BC'D)...anyway...it's been about 8 months since my last relaxer. This thread has given me the final push to "BC"!!! I'm excited/scared but will be doing it TODAY!!!!  Would someone please explain  (cowash) to me??


washing with conditioner instead of shampoo. Many people find shampoo can strip the hair and be drying so they wash with conditioner. try doing a search for the topic to get more details. Congrats on your BC


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BayAreaDream said:


> This is my first post in the naturals thread! Very excited. I bc'd almost a week ago an for the most part have been very happy with my decision. I decided to get kinky twist yesterday an keep them in for maybe a month. I asked my stylist if she had any tips for making my curls pop an she said "get a texturizer, keep it in for 10 min"!! Hmmm ok. I guess I'll just stick to experimenting an see what works!
> Octoberslibra... Can't wait to see pictures!



Maybe try a bentonite clay treatment once you take out the kinky twists, it gently cleans(clarifies) your hair/scalp, supposedly helps remove impurities/buildup from hair/skin, and helps temporarily elongate your curls, you might be able to get a good wash and go from this after rinsing it out, then adding gel

I tried it last night, it was easy to rinse out and wasnt drying. I have this one:






Indian Healing Clay by Aztec Secret - SW-1001 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## BayAreaDream

Chelz said:


> Maybe try a bentonite clay treatment once you take out the kinky twists, it gently cleans(clarifies) your hair/scalp, supposedly helps remove impurities/buildup from hair/skin, and helps temporarily elongate your curls, you might be able to get a good wash and go from this after rinsing it out, then adding gel
> 
> I tried it last night, it was easy to rinse out and wasnt drying. I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Healing Clay by Aztec Secret - SW-1001 - at The Vitamin Shoppe



Thank you for the information Chelz, I bought some last night online! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

I know that I'm a bit late, but Happy New Year Ladies!!!

It seems like it's been forever since I've been here and it seems like the time is just flying by. I've gotten so lazy with my hair, it's just ashame  I haven't even been DCing lately. 

Everyone's hair is looking SOOOOO good. I am having some serious hair envy and need to get back on the wagon, so I'm thinking a henna treatment tonight and indigo tomorrow.

I'll take some before and after pics just in case anyone is interested in how it comes out (I know I'm curious to see it).

Oh yeah, here are a couple of pics from my hair journey so far.

1st pic: BC 8/2010
2nd pic: 10/2010
3rd & 4th pics: 12/2010


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm on my way to perfecting my twistouts. almost there! woot! ♥


----------



## Skiggle

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm on my way to perfecting my twistouts. almost there! woot! ♥



LOVE love your hair
You and your hair are Soo pretty!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

VainJane yor hair is so beautiful; I absolutely love the twist-out.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

OMG VainJane...it looks like you got your twistouts down pat. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

thanks yal. i've done multiple twistouts this week  tryin to get it right. ♥


----------



## MA2010

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> thanks yal. i've done multiple twistouts this week  tryin to get it right. ♥



Well you are doing something right! It looks GORGEOUS! You are a doll too. I see where that screen name come from......lol.


----------



## MA2010

He is the result of a flat twist out *FAIL* combed out into a FRO- HAWK with a big bang. It took me an hour to do those stupid flat twist only to have the style be a bust and for me to comb it out.


----------



## Klearli

I think I wanna post here and get style ideas. I think I'm a 4a. I'm gonna post some pics, can anyone help? My last relaxer was aug 09, and I stopped cutting my hair in various styles July 2010, when I got the last of my relaxed hair cut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Evallusion

I'm still hanging in there.  I cowashed yesterday with Aussie Moist.  I like it better than Suave Naturals so I think it will be my new "go to" conditioner.  Bye Bye Suave.  I finally cornrowed my hair (after stretching it) and I'm still rockin' Oakland Girl by Freetress.


----------



## LoveCraze

Well I did a Curlformers set so that I could stretch my hair for flatironing. I used my Sedu on 250 degrees for the looser section and 300 degrees on the rest. My Curlfomers set came out really nice. My flatiron is biggish but that's okay because I didn't want it super straight. I was able to pull it up in a nice updo. Here are the pitchas.


----------



## KiSseS03

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm on my way to perfecting my twistouts. almost there! woot! ♥


 This looks absolutely Beautiful! Would you mind sharing how you did it?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

KiSseS03 said:


> This looks absolutely Beautiful! Would you mind sharing how you did it?



i airdryed my hair and then did flat twists. i have a pic of the pattern i used in my fotki. ♥


----------



## pookaloo83

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i airdryed my hair and then did flat twists. i have a pic of the pattern i used in my fotki. ♥




What product did you put in your hair?


----------



## Cheekychica

This is a nice thread.


----------



## hairsothick

Heyyyyyy Cheeky!!! *waves*


----------



## -PYT

Vainjane you are beautiful!!! Love the twistout. 

My BC anniversary came and went. Next time i do my hair i'll take some pics for you ladies.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

pookaloo83 said:


> What product did you put in your hair?



i put in my HE LTR leave-in, and silk elements moisturizer. i would rather try something that protects against humidity though to keep my hair from fluffin up.♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Very pretty hair ladies


----------



## Foxglove

Random hair pic


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Evallusion said:


> I'm still hanging in there.  I cowashed yesterday with Aussie Moist.  I like it better than Suave Naturals so I think it will be my new "go to" conditioner.  Bye Bye Suave.  I finally cornrowed my hair (after stretching it) and I'm still rockin' Oakland Girl by Freetress.



I'm liking Aussie Moist too


Finally learned how to flat twist my hair ...and my daughter/BC buddy is loving her puff


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hey all!! was gone for a while (let my subscription lapse) but im back and thought i'd share a pic. still natural, this was taken 11/26.


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> Well I did a Curlformers set so that I could stretch my hair for flatironing. I used my Sedu on 250 degrees for the looser section and 300 degrees on the rest. My Curlfomers set came out really nice. My flatiron is biggish but that's okay because I didn't want it super straight. I was able to pull it up in a nice updo. Here are the pitchas.


 
Steph do you think the curlformer made it easier to flat iron and is it worth it using that hook? I suck at roller setting anyway but it does help with flat iron. I brought curlformer twice, sold the first set without using but brought them again and have yet to use them.


----------



## LoveCraze

Ltown said:


> Steph do you think the curlformer made it easier to flat iron and is it worth it using that hook? I suck at roller setting anyway but it does help with flat iron. I brought curlformer twice, sold the first set without using but brought them again and have yet to use them.


 
Yes maam I know that they helped with flatironing. My roots were already straight which means I didn't need to put a lot of heat there. I plan to use this method (Curlformers) for not only flat ironing, but to stretch my hair too. Oh and you need the hook to get the hair in the curlformer so yes it's worth it.

I flat twisted my flatironed hair and bantu knotted the ends. It turned out sooo cute and soft and fluffy. Took this pic with my camera phone. Like I mentioned, I'll be using curlformers to stretch my hair out more often.


----------



## bibs

@Angeleyes: Your daughter is so pretty! She's rocking her little (well, big, much bigger than mine) puff! I wear my hair the same exact way you're wearing yours now because the front is too short to pull all the way back  but I must say your braid looks much fuller and nicer.


----------



## Sequoia

Ooh, looks like I'm late on some pics


Foxglove said:


>



Foxglove, i just want to reach out and touch your hair, it looks so soft.



MA2010 said:


>


I really like this style- must try it.



Klearli said:


>


Nice puff. Still haven't managed to perfect mine.

-VainJane your twistout is lovely!
-StephElise, I'm impressed with the curlformers set.


----------



## Platinum

I don't have any updates because I'm still in braids. Keep up the the good work, Ladies!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies....i'm joining you now....i just BC'd yessterday and now.....i'm kind of waaaay to excited and not sure what to do next.

First of all....i need to figure out what to do about the front of my hair....it is super straight....it seems like its slllllooooowly starting to curl up

Besides that i know i want added moisture and i guess i could just use oil for shine....but i LOVE shine!...any tips for a natural newbie?


----------



## -PYT

SmilingElephant said:


> First of all....i need to figure out what to do about the front of my hair....it is super straight....it seems like its slllllooooowly starting to curl up


 
Welcome!! The front of my hair is a lil less curly than the rest so I got into the habit of flat twisting the front until it grew out some  HTH.

I did some mini-esque twists last night. in pics they dont even look that small but they took 6 hrs so i kno they must be!  I'll update yall later ladies


----------



## Foxglove

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies....i'm joining you now....i just BC'd yessterday and now.....i'm kind of waaaay to excited and not sure what to do next.
> 
> First of all....i need to figure out what to do about the front of my hair....it is super straight....it seems like its slllllooooowly starting to curl up
> 
> Besides that i know i want added moisture and i guess i could just use oil for shine....but i LOVE shine!...any tips for a natural newbie?



For moisture I add 1-2 tbsp of raw honey to my DC's
ETA congrats on your BC!


----------



## andromeda

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies....i'm joining you now....i just BC'd yessterday and now.....i'm kind of waaaay to excited and not sure what to do next.
> 
> First of all....i need to figure out what to do about the front of my hair....it is super straight....it seems like its slllllooooowly starting to curl up
> 
> Besides that i know i want added moisture and i guess i could just use oil for shine....but i LOVE shine!...any tips for a natural newbie?




Do you wear your hair pulled back a lot?  If so, maybe you can leave it out or pin it to the side instead of pulling it all the way back.

I agree with foxglove's recommendation.

____________________
Loving everyone's updates!

I've been wearing my wig pretty much nonstop with my hair cornrowed underneath.  I've been a bad girl when it comes to moisturizing, sealing and, gasp, dcing (usually I'm on point with my dc's no matter what).  Out of sight, out of my mind, I guess.

Anyways, I was missing my hair so I put in some twists last week.  I freshened them up this weekend.  Today I'm wearing them in a messy bun.





I've also been wearing low buns.
I unraveled one of my twists and did an impromptu length check.




I want to try to do a flexirod set.  Then back under the wig I go.


----------



## Alta Angel

Ladies,

All of your hair looks wonderful!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

andromeda said:


> Do you wear your hair pulled back a lot? If so, maybe you can leave it out or pin it to the side instead of pulling it all the way back.
> 
> I agree with foxglove's recommendation.


 
Thanx ladies for the tips!!

You know what andromeda....i do wear my hair pulled back alot. But....i don't know how to style it where i can leave the whole front section of my hair out....i mean the WHOLE front section...if i part from temple to temple.....isnt curling up....so if i just leave it out....it looks uber crazy


----------



## Jewell

Hi, ladies!  I'm proud to say that I can finally join this club!  I BC'd, and I'm so HAPPY and thankful I did.  No more long trials of detangling texlaxed and natural hair.  I don't have pics of my fully natural hair up yet.  Attempts to attach transitioning pic before my BC (showing natural texture) have failed, so I will check back in later to post natural pics.


----------



## LoveCraze

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx ladies for the tips!!
> 
> You know what andromeda....i do wear my hair pulled back alot. But....i don't know how to style it where i can leave the whole front section of my hair out....i mean the WHOLE front section...if i part from temple to temple.....isnt curling up....so if i just leave it out....it looks uber crazy


 
Congrats on your BC and welcome to you and Jewell. 
For the front that isn't curling for you, maybe you could two strand twist it for now (kinda like in my siggie pic without the bunnytail ofcourse) and then untwist it when you wear your hair out.


----------



## Skiggle

..... Congratulations to the New naturals!

Pretty styles StephElise, Foxglove, MA2010, Klerali, andromeda, flawed beauty!I'll update at the end of the month before I get in braids


----------



## cch24

I decided that I wanted to add cassia treatments to my regimen in 2011. I mixed 100 grams of cassia (way too much, i froze the excess) with a couple squirts of conditioner and my oil mix. It was very easy to apply, and everything I've read has suggested that you get the maximum amount of conditioning from cassia in one hour, so after the hour I rinsed using some cheapie conditioner. It rinsed very easily (bought the cassia form hennasooq, very powdery, no twigs) and now I'm deep conditioning under my dryer for another hour. I plan on doing a cassia treatment once a month. My hair felt so good after I rinsed it.

Patiently waiting until March or April when I will finally start experimenting with wash and go's. I will have 30 months of natural hair in March, and I'm hoping that will be enough hair for my wash and go to hang at a length that I feel comfortable with. We shall see...


----------



## divinefavor

Just stopping in to say hi, to everyone!  I'm still going strong, I'll be 6 months post BC on the 31st.  I'll post a pic when I get home tonight!

I've noticed that I need to up my dc - I have yet to find the right products for my hair.
Also, does anyone know of a way to loosen the curl a bit, I have quite a bit of shrinkage.  It seems like my hair is growing out rather than down.

BBL!

Everyone's hair is gorgeous!  I love being natural!


----------



## yvette

divinefavor said:


> Just stopping in to say hi, to everyone!  I'm still going strong, I'll be 6 months post BC on the 31st.  I'll post a pic when I get home tonight!
> 
> I've noticed that I need to up my dc - I have yet to find the right products for my hair.
> Also, does anyone know of a way to loosen the curl a bit, I have quite a bit of shrinkage.  It seems like my hair is growing out rather than down.
> 
> BBL!
> 
> Everyone's hair is gorgeous!  I love being natural!



Check out this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...htening-loosing-curl-pattern-4b-naturals.html


----------



## andromeda

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx ladies for the tips!!
> 
> You know what andromeda....i do wear my hair pulled back alot. But....i don't know how to style it where i can leave the whole front section of my hair out....i mean the WHOLE front section...if i part from temple to temple.....isnt curling up....so if i just leave it out....it looks uber crazy



Ahhh, okay.  That would look crazy. :scratchch:  If you want it to blend with the rest of your hair, you can set on perm rods or flexi rods but I'm sure you already know about all that as a transitioner.  Maybe you could pin up it in a bouffant.  Also, when your wearing a bun, instead of putting all the hair back into one bun, you can make a ponytail out of the front section and a ponytail out of the rest of the hair and then combine the two into a bun (depending on how long your hair is).


----------



## divinefavor

yvette said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...htening-loosing-curl-pattern-4b-naturals.html



Thanks Yvette!


----------



## divinefavor

*Here's a pic that I took this morning with my cell phone - almost 6 months post BC*


----------



## haayitssara

Hey guys! I'm a new member, finally joined after 3 years of lurking LOL!

*When you BCd* -- December 30th 2010. It was kind of on a whim... I thought about it for a while and by bf was like 'Do it you've been talking about it for months!' so I drove to my friends how, borrowed her shears, and started chopping!
*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd* -- almost four months.
*Have you been natural before? When?* Until I was 10. And then again from 13-15 because I wore back to back weaves. My natural hair was SL but it looked so busted!  So I permed it, but never cut off the dead ends 
*Your hair type* -- I'm pretty sure I'm 4a, with a mix of 4b and 3c stands. I'm not sure about anything else though LOL.
*Your current regimen* -- cowash daily with whatever I have, poo every sunday. After I cowash, I leave a little conditioner and add a little cantu shea butter leave-in to define the curls, then add ecostyler. I'm not sure how good or bad this regi is for my hair, but it makes my hair look good 
*Your favorite styles* -- Wash and go for now, cant do anything else yet with my TWA
*Your current length and goal length* about 2 inches stretched all around. Goal legnth is SL by 12/01/11

attached is a pic from new years day


----------



## SmilingElephant

andromeda said:


> Ahhh, okay. That would look crazy. :scratchch: If you want it to blend with the rest of your hair, you can set on perm rods or flexi rods but I'm sure you already know about all that as a transitioner. Maybe you could pin up it in a bouffant. Also, when your wearing a bun, instead of putting all the hair back into one bun, you can make a ponytail out of the front section and a ponytail out of the rest of the hair and then combine the two into a bun (depending on how long your hair is).


 
.....i cannot make a bun at all! My hair is now NL/CBL I could rock a frohawk but i dont know how to get the sides to stay tight enough.....going to look for youtube videos....

Thanx for your help though!!....

I need a DC that does grandiose things........my hair in the back is sooooo dry.....i need some soft cottony feely feel. I just ordered some of that Banana Hibiscus deep condtioner by Curl Junkie yesterday and i bought some of their Curl in a Bottle...i read lots of reviews so....i'm hoping this gets me _somewhere. _

I need to redo my whole regimen now it seems. I'm so used to co washing every 2 days and then shampoo/DC on the weekends....

Now it seems i need to co-wash everyday, DC once a week and moisturize more than twice a week.....esp for the back...the front of my hair seems to like what the back needs MORE of so......i'm hoping i dont have to buy products for both textures of my hair.....except for when it comes to styling.

I have NO idea what my type is....i dont even wanna think about guessing it yet....i honestly feel like i'm on another planet!!!......a nice one but a new one


----------



## NaturalLibra

Hey ladies, Just wanted to say this weekend makes me 1 year post relaxer! I'm in a weave right now so I have no current pics but maybe I can post some from december when I get home. I'm more of a lurker still but I hope to start posting more, hopefully in the summer I'll feel comfortable to wear my hair out more.

anyways thanks for all the great hair and tips in this thread sofar!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Well, I flat-ironed my hair at the request of my sis-in-law, because she's planning my mini nuptuals set for next month, and she wanted to see how it would look. I went ahead and did it, but I told her I'm not wearing my hair straight for my wedding. I don't like how it looks, probably because it's still too short my for taste, but it actually looks just as straight as my relaxed hair did. Of course I used a ton of heat protectant and kept my iron at 375. I like my curls n kinks better...


----------



## cch24

I put my hair in two braids for the night because I have a major headache and a bun would be too much pressure. Naturally, I took a picture, and then remembered when I tried to brain my hair last April and thought my hair would never be long enough to braid again.

I attached the pictures. (1) April 2010 and (2) January 2011


----------



## Bulletproof

I cut my hair to shoulder length out of boredom and now need some cute styling ideas. Le sigh.


----------



## Ltown

Today is my 1 year naturalversary(don't know the right way to spell it)

It's been challenging and still is, I bun most of the time as I have 3 type hair and 3 different textures. Some would say nice but it's really hard to style hair that straight, and curly. I've send $$ on products throught out the year but finally narrowing down. 

I don't like pomades/butters, I used creamy leave-ins right now kckt is my favorites, ceramides oils(walnut, grapeseed, sesame, safflower, etc) helps me retain moistures.  I can rock a twist/braidout on dry hair.  

I don't straight much all never liked my hair just straight, now that it's grown I'm border SL/APL I don't like my hair to touch my face 

I have updates in my album. 

HHJ!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Well, I rinsed my hair out after 2 days straight. All curls accounted for, .


----------



## SmilingElephant

What are you all using to keep your fros soft? I've been using my Seyani Hair butter and some jojoba oil to seal it in after co washing or simply water washing and it'll stay soft for a few hours....well, the front anyway

The back is a desert!


----------



## nestlequik

I'm using Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream to moisturize.  So far after trying out Miss Jessie's (too greasy) MyHoneyChild Twist Cream (not moisturizing enough) Aveda Pommade (smells strong) and my own shea/aloe mix (not enough moisture) this stuff seems to be working.  I've also realized I need a leave-in so I've been trying out HH LTR (pretty good stuff) and Giovanni Leave in (ok).


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Jewell said:


> Hi, ladies!  I'm proud to say that I can finally join this club!  I BC'd, and I'm so HAPPY and thankful I did.  No more long trials of detangling texlaxed and natural hair.  I don't have pics of my fully natural hair up yet.  Attempts to attach transitioning pic before my BC (showing natural texture) have failed, so I will check back in later to post natural pics.




WAIT what?!! I did not see this announcement in the transitioning threads...off to stalk your posts.....and congrats!


----------



## EllePixie

SmilingElephant said:


> What are you all using to keep your fros soft? I've been using my Seyani Hair butter and some jojoba oil to seal it in after co washing or simply water washing and it'll stay soft for a few hours....well, the front anyway
> 
> The back is a desert!



Oyin Hair Dew.


----------



## Cheekychica

hairsothick said:


> Heyyyyyy Cheeky!!! *waves*



Hi! 

This thread is so inspiring!  When I BC last May I was taking pictures on a weekly basis and after seeing all the beautiful heads in here I think I need to start taking pictures again.

I feel like my hair is growing so slowly! I want to get to a length with more style options. Right now, when I put twists in I go back to TWA length.  I usually wear puffs or braid outs right now.


----------



## nestlequik

Cheekychica said:


> Hi!
> 
> This thread is so inspiring!  When I BC last May I was taking pictures on a weekly basis and after seeing all the beautiful heads in here I think I need to start taking pictures again.
> 
> I feel like my hair is growing so slowly! I want to get to a length with more style options. Right now, when I put twists in I go back to TWA length.  I usually wear puffs or braid outs right now.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I took some pics with my cell phone.
> 
> It's not a puff but it's too far back to be a headband but I like to wear like this sometimes.



Hey, I had my BC back in May too and we're about the same length.  Actually, your hair might be a bit longer than mine.  But you look like you're progressing nicely!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

EllePixie said:


> Oyin Hair Dew.


 
I second that!!!! I love that luscious, oh so marvelous Hair Dew.  <--copycat


----------



## Grand Prix

I'm loving all the pics! It's so nice to see all of our progress. Remember when we used to get all excited in the transitioners thread about making 4 months post relaxer? 

I've been trying to take better care of my hair again, but somehow bunning was giving me even more ssk's.  Tomorrow I'm going to try to make a bantu knot out work. Whether it's a bun or ponytail or just out, I realise I really need to keep my hair stretched and also take the time to moisturise and detangle my hair in sections and do so more often.


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies 
I had a wedding to go to recently so I came back on the boards looking for style ideas, which of course led to me buying a tangle teezer  and about three different new conditioners/moisturisers   

Anyhow, I liked how my dry twist n curl came out so I thought I'd share, I used GVP Matrix sleek look extreme styling creme on blowdried hair. If you want a tutorial I used this video and did her double decker thing because I'm pretty bad at flat twisting and when I try to go all the way down in the back of my head it didn't look too cute but instead of a bantu knot I put a tiny roller at the bottom.


----------



## Zaz

Since I have so many photos, I might as well share all my practice styles I tried before settling on this one. The week before the wedding I was testing out the flat twist&curl and ran out of my GVP so I did one side with just shea butter and the other with the GVP, when I took it down the next day it looked like this 









and by the end of the day looked like this 






So this definitely doesn't work for me without some type of holding creme. I haven't tried it with a gel yet, I might do that sometime soon but I tend to think gel goes with wet hair and creamy with dry.


----------



## Zaz

And here's a tiwstout I had tried on wet hair, I like it but it doesn't have quite as much volume as the dry twistout.

I used Miss Jessie's curly meringue on the left, curly pudding on the right and IC fantasia in the back (I hate twisting my hair so I need to make the most of my tryout days ). In the end it all looked pretty much the same but I think the curly pudding gave just a tad bit more definition but for that price point I'll probably never purchase the full size jar.


----------



## Zaz

And now a 'naked hair' fresh out of the shower pic and how I wear my hair on a daily basis since I BCed because I was too lazy to try different styles  I usually use a leave in, then a gel or mousse. I think this photo was with HH tousle me softly mousse.
But now that it's a bit longer and I seem to have mastered twistouts, I'm having fun experimenting with different products and techniques, I think I'll try a bantu knot out next 









Hope you enjoy the photos


----------



## andromeda

^^^Very pretty!  Your hair has such a nice shape to it!


----------



## LoveCraze

Zaz said:


> Since I have so many photos, I might as well share all my practice styles I tried before settling on this one. The week before the wedding I was testing out the flat twist&curl and ran out of my GVP so I did one side with just shea butter and the other with the GVP, when I took it down the next day it looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> and by the end of the day looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this definitely doesn't work for me without some type of holding creme. I haven't tried it with a gel yet, I might do that sometime soon but I tend to think gel goes with wet hair and creamy with dry.


 

WOW look at the difference. That GVP must be some good stuff. You get it from Sally's right? Thanks for updating with pics. It does indeed look as though you have your twistouts mastered and your hair looks great!


----------



## pookaloo83

Since everyone's sharing,  I guess I'll share too!

I've been wearing braidouts lately, but the weather is in the 70's here and it gets poofy by noon. Here's how I wore it yesterday. 





And the day before that I wore a braidout puff. It's kind of shrunken here.






Here is how my hair looks when it's been in a braid out pulled apart.






3 more months and it will be 1 yr I've been natural!


----------



## Zaz

StephElise said:


> WOW look at the difference. That GVP must be some good stuff. You get it from Sally's right? Thanks for updating with pics. It does indeed look as though you have your twistouts mastered and your hair looks great!



Thanks, and yes I do get it from Sally's it's the generic version of Matrix Sleek look. Another thing I found helped a lot is to use a bit more product than I'm used to, when i was relaxed, or even for my wash & gos I use very little product because I don't like to have sticky hair. But if I want some definition and hold I need to use a bit more than I'm used to, and my hair still comes out soft and touchable, I love it


----------



## Zaz

And another word of advice to anyone who's thinking of using henna, it really does permanently coat your hair and won't allow a new colour to penetrate even months after you stop using it. So if you think you might ever want to dye your hair at some point, you might wanna reconsider using henna.

I tried dying my hair red out of boredom and only the first couple of inches of new growth changed


----------



## Fab_Nikki

EllePixie said:


> Oyin Hair Dew.


 


Zaz said:


> And another word of advice to anyone who's thinking of using henna, it really does permanently coat your hair and won't allow a new colour to penetrate even months after you stop using it. So if you think you might ever want to dye your hair at some point, you might wanna reconsider using henna.
> 
> I tried dying my hair red out of boredom and only the first couple of inches of new growth changed


 
Thanks for the henna tip.  I've been holding on to some henna for a few months now and this is the EXACT reason I didn't use it.  I heard that once you henna you can't go back to regular color.  Plus I don't want red hair  Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Skiggle

Zaz said:


> And another word of advice to anyone who's thinking of using henna, it really does permanently coat your hair and won't allow a new colour to penetrate even months after you stop using it. So if you think you might ever want to dye your hair at some point, you might wanna reconsider using henna.
> 
> I tried dying my hair red out of boredom and only the first couple of inches of new growth changed



Try using Indigo to darken your hair.


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations to the recent BC'ers! 

I'm thinking about removing my braids this weekend. I usually try to wear braids 8-12 weeks at a time but I don't like the hair that my friend. She used "Yaki Pony" hair (Toyokalon). I like the length (hip-length with a few tailbone braids) but the ends tangle like mad. She only braided it down to the ends of my natural hair. I don't like my braids like "jacked-up" or ratty so I'll take them down, detangle, and DC. I'll probably do a protein treatment then have a new set installed next weekend.

Here's a pic that I took after I got my hair braided last month. It's not a clear picture but I hope you can get the idea of the length of the braids. I can't to see my 4b hair at this length in a few years.


----------



## Zaz

Skiggle said:


> Try using Indigo to darken your hair.



Thanks, when I used to henna I used a henna/indigo mix but then I stopped because it takes so much time. I just wanted to try something different, and I know that urge'll come again so I'm laying off the henna/indigo.

For now it looks a little weird but I didn't wanna do back to back dye jobs so I'm waiting a week or two before using a commercial dye to go dark brown again.


----------



## NaturalLibra

NaturalLibra said:


> Hey ladies, Just wanted to say this weekend makes me 1 year post relaxer! I'm in a weave right now so I have no current pics but maybe *I can post some from december when I get home.* I'm more of a lurker still but I hope to start posting more, hopefully in the summer I'll feel comfortable to wear my hair out more.
> 
> anyways thanks for all the great hair and tips in this thread sofar!




 opps, kinda forgot about this post but I did end up posting some pics and kinda my natural hair story sofar. From Before to 4B: My Natural Hair Journey

anyways I took out my weave and I felt like I had alot more hair lost than I expected even when I wear my crochet braids for 3-4 weeks I don' have alot of shedding as compared to 5 weeks in the weave. I dunno if it was more breakage but I'm feeling kinda down about it. I kinda just leave my hair alone for a while and hopefully I'll see more progress soon. I probably will stick to crochet and wigs from now on


----------



## Trini_Chutney

All the pics and styles are gorgeous! I haven't been doing too much of anything new lately. I did do a semi blow out ( how do you ladies get it so straight?). Maybe I need a comb attachment because all this hair made me tired and I couldn't get it straight like I wanted.


----------



## Alta Angel

^^Trini your hair is so massive!  I have no tips for heat straightening...I know I don't have the endurance or the strength to do it myself, so I go to the salon!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Alta Angel said:


> ^^Trini your hair is so massive!  I have no tips for heat straightening...I know I don't have the endurance or the strength to do it myself, so I go to the salon!



Thanks! I think I'll just get the comb attachment, or maybe try a roller set. I want to flat iron in Feb. but I was struggling with the brush.


----------



## Anew

I had to make this post, happy to report that I solved my dry ends problems. After taking advice from you ladies and BHM I've been moisturizing my hair and sealing the ends, I also baggied the ends for a month straight. I had my hair in about 10 cornrows and I've been wearing my Tammy half wig with my head band every week day since December 18th I believe. 

Anyway, this first pic is from July 2010





This pic is from today. I straightened this little piece of hair to see what my ends would look like and they felt great. I thought I'd have to cut my hair, this was the test.






My ends a month ago


----------



## Evallusion

^^awesome!


----------



## MA2010

Alta Angel your siggy hair style is so beautiful. How did you do it?


----------



## Anew

One more set of progress pics

This pic is from July 2010





and this one from today





this is how i usually wear my hair under wigs. 

Before, I had to make more plaits b/c my hair was shorter. Since its grown some, I can make bigger, fewer braids. Still a lot, but less than before. I'm too lazy lol

ETA that white stuff is coconut oil. Just got done washing, moisturizing and sealing with oil


----------



## Anew

you can't see the bigger plaits from that pic, once I got to the right side and the back I said forget it and made those things big lol


----------



## Alta Angel

MA2010 said:


> Alta Angel your siggy hair style is so beautiful. How did you do it?




Thank you so much!

This bun is a super simple protective style that lasts forever.  Here are the items you will need to get started:


Goodly ouchless headband or nylon stocking
Two "closed" bobby pins
Several "open" hair pins
Aloe vera gel or ecostyler gel
After moisturizing my hair with Kimmaytube Leave in, I apply aloe  vera gel to my front and back hairline.  I then take a nylon stocking or Goody ouchless  headband, double it around my neck, and smooth my hair back into a puff.    (I never smooth it back tightly, because I use a scarf nightly which  helps it lay flat.)  I use the two "closed" bobby pins to anchor the  elastic band to my head.  I put them on both sides of the puff, (near  each ear if you need a visual). 

     Next, I go to the center of the puff and finger part off about a  1-1.5 square inch section of hair and I braid it up (you will work with  that part last).  Then I just take med-large sections of hair and roll  with my fingers and secure with an "open" hair pin.  I go all around the  puff and usually have about 7-9 pin curls around the circumference of  the puff.  Also, I roll forward in the front and downward in the back so  that the elastic band is covered.  

     Lastly, I unbraid the section in the middle and roll that into the  final pincurl.  This style is essentially a bootleg Cinnabun.  You can  get the basic gist of rolling the hair if you look at Motorcitymoxie(?)  Cinnabun video on Youtube.

     At night, I wrap a satin scarf around the front and back (leaving  the bun exposed).  Then I put a satin bonnet over the bun.


----------



## DrC

I tried the baggy method thing for the first time last week and it works pretty good.


ETA: Is vaseline supposed to be used for the baggy method?? I used something els.


----------



## Anew

DrC I love the fro comparison pics

Most creative yet


----------



## DrC

Anew said:


> DrC I love the fro comparison pics
> 
> Most creative yet



Well thank you


----------



## Anew

I have used vaseline, EVOO and coconut oil

Currently I'm using coconut oil, all have worked fine for me


----------



## Platinum

DrC said:


> I tried the baggy method thing for the first time last week and it works pretty good.
> 
> 
> ETA: Is vaseline supposed to be used for the baggy method?? I used something els.



I've never used Vaseline for baggying. I may try this instead of JBCO.


----------



## nestlequik

Just need to vent so please bear with me...but I imagine I'll find someone who knows my pain.

So I tried out my new hair steamer today, HOORAY!  So I decided to make it a hair spa day so I made ayurvedic tea of of some leftover powders from my ayurvedic days and pulled out my DC and started the process.  I shampooed, used the tea, detangled with a cheapie conditioner, then DC under the steamer.  After I was done, I sat down to moisturize and seal.

Well, while I was sectioning and adding my moisturizer I notice a few SSKs.  No biggie, I've had these for a while and I know it comes with the territory of a lot of 4a's.  But when I get to the middle of my head it was like all my strands had knots at the ends.  I grabbed a pair of shears and go to work cutting them but of course a few normal strands get in the way.  No big deal, I cut like a centimeter or less off but goodness, the amount of SSKs was ridiculous!  I was sooooo frustrated.  Actually, I still am.

I bought the steamer b/c I knew I had dry hair issues and hopefully as I continue with steamer I'll have less issues but it's frustrating especially when I would rather not use a blow dryer to stretch it out in order to avoid the knots.  Even though i fee like blow drying it would invite new problems, I know stretching it would reduce the SSKs.  But then I may lose my texture. 

Anyway, thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## DrC

nestlequik said:


> Just need to vent so please bear with me...but I imagine I'll find someone who knows my pain.
> 
> So I tried out my new hair steamer today, HOORAY!  So I decided to make it a hair spa day so I made ayurvedic tea of of some leftover powders from my ayurvedic days and pulled out my DC and started the process.  I shampooed, used the tea, detangled with a cheapie conditioner, then DC under the steamer.  After I was done, I sat down to moisturize and seal.
> 
> Well, while I was sectioning and adding my moisturizer I notice a few SSKs.  No biggie, I've had these for a while and I know it comes with the territory of a lot of 4a's.  But when I get to the middle of my head it was like all my strands had knots at the ends.  I grabbed a pair of shears and go to work cutting them but of course a few normal strands get in the way.  No big deal, I cut like a centimeter or less off but goodness, the amount of SSKs was ridiculous!  I was sooooo frustrated.  Actually, I still am.
> 
> I bought the steamer b/c I knew I had dry hair issues and hopefully as I continue with steamer I'll have less issues but it's frustrating especially when I would rather not use a blow dryer to stretch it out in order to avoid the knots.  Even though i fee like blow drying it would invite new problems, I know stretching it would reduce the SSKs.  But then I may lose my texture.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for letting me vent.





Aww, I know how you feel.  I get SSK's all the time, but I stopped worrying about them since they are supposed to happen. I don't think you will lose your texture stretching.


----------



## natura87

I'll be 2 years natural in just over a month. I am APL!!


----------



## Skiggle

natura87 said:


> I'll be 2 years natural in just over a month. I am APL!!



Pics please


----------



## pookaloo83

natura87 said:


> I'll be 2 years natural in just over a month. I am APL!!




No pitchas?!


----------



## Sequoia

nestlequik said:


> Just need to vent so please bear with me...but I imagine I'll find someone who knows my pain.
> 
> So I tried out my new hair steamer today, HOORAY!  So I decided to make it a hair spa day so I made ayurvedic tea of of some leftover powders from my ayurvedic days and pulled out my DC and started the process.  I shampooed, used the tea, detangled with a cheapie conditioner, then DC under the steamer.  After I was done, I sat down to moisturize and seal.
> 
> Well, while I was sectioning and adding my moisturizer I notice a few SSKs.  No biggie, I've had these for a while and I know it comes with the territory of a lot of 4a's.  But when I get to the middle of my head it was like all my strands had knots at the ends.  I grabbed a pair of shears and go to work cutting them but of course a few normal strands get in the way.  No big deal, I cut like a centimeter or less off but goodness, the amount of SSKs was ridiculous!  I was sooooo frustrated.  Actually, I still am.
> 
> I bought the steamer b/c I knew I had dry hair issues and hopefully as I continue with steamer I'll have less issues but it's frustrating especially when I would rather not use a blow dryer to stretch it out in order to avoid the knots.  Even though i fee like blow drying it would invite new problems, I know stretching it would reduce the SSKs.  But then I may lose my texture.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for letting me vent.



Yeah, SSKs are a pain, but keeping the hair stretched  airdry (by braiding, twisting, banding etc.) and moisturized should help reduce them. 

I have a tabletop steamer and I love it.  It's really helps me retain moisture during the week.  Plus, I find it relaxing. Hope you get good results too.


----------



## Platinum

I still haven't gotten around to taking my braids out. I'll probably do it sometime this week. I bought Kinky Curly Knot Today from Target tonight and I can't wait to try it. I also purchased a jar of "Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque". I'm also thinking about trying that Kimmaytube leave-in condish recipe next week. Anyone using these products?


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Almost 3 months post BC and tonight I was able to put my hair in a pony puff.  Its small as all get out but it all stayed....Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alta Angel

I love the Kimmaytube leave-in recipe.  I have tried it with the Knot Today and Giovanni Direct Leave In as the base and I love it either way.  My hair stays moisturized and it makes my coils really defined.  I purchased the Knot Today and the KCCC, but I plan on using them together for a wash-n-go once the weather gets warm.

The Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque was fantastic the first time I used it.  My hair felt extremely soft and conditioned.  Then, for whatever reason, it left a film or cast on my hair.  But, all shea butter products do that to my hair.  My hair always looks dull and gray after applying any product that is shea-based.

I hope they all work for you!




Platinum said:


> I still haven't gotten around to taking my braids out. I'll probably do it sometime this week. I bought Kinky Curly Knot Today from Target tonight and I can't wait to try it. I also purchased a jar of "Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque". I'm also thinking about trying that Kimmaytube leave-in condish recipe next week. Anyone using these products?


----------



## LoveCraze

Alta Angel said:


> I love the Kimmaytube leave-in recipe. I have tried it with the Knot Today and Giovanni Direct Leave In as the base and I love it either way. My hair stays moisturized and it makes my coils really defined. I purchased the *Knot Today and the KCCC, but I plan on using them together for a wash-n-go once the weather gets warm.*
> 
> *The Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque was fantastic the first time* I used it. My hair felt extremely soft and conditioned. Then, for whatever reason, it left a film or cast on my hair. But, all shea butter products do that to my hair. My hair always looks dull and gray after applying any product that is shea-based.
> 
> I hope they all work for you!


 
I cosign on the above. I didn't have an issue with having a film on my hair after using the masque though. I also have some more Shea Moisture Products(Curl Enhancing Smoothis and Conditioning Curl & Style Milk) that I am waiting to use when the weather gets warmer too.


----------



## pookaloo83

I liked the kimmay tube leave in, but aloe vera in anything makes my hair hard and dry.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... Nothing new to report here. I've been wearing my hair in a bunny tail all month. Few braids at night, moisturise and take them out every morning. I cowash and DC once a week (on Sundays).

Glad to see you're all doing well


----------



## Foxglove

I am so bored with my hair. I normally get braids or twists when I get like this but I know I'll be itching to take them out after a week so I don't want to waste the money. Straightening takes forever and it reverts before I'm even done straightening. Dunno what to do


----------



## MA2010

It's cold as all get out but I will be rocking a wash and go in the morning!!!!

I miss my coils.


----------



## Evallusion

Took my cornrows out and shampooed my hair.  I'm attempting my first rollerset...I mainly want to just stretch my hair so that it will be easier to cornrow tomorrow...then back under my wig I go.  I'll be wearing Juniper by Sensationnel now.  My hair has grown a little bit...I'm currently trying out Shea Moisture Leave-In...verdict is still out.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I use the KT leave in and I love it. My hair likes it more than any of the other leave ins I've tried so far.


----------



## Ltown

Hey Ladies, still bunning took new afro picture in my avatar. I've been using kckt and love it.


----------



## cch24

Love your picture Ltown!! I'm still bunning as well. I did a stretched length check and my longest layer is at BSL, so if I straightened my hair it would probably be about an inch longer than when I stretched it. I am noticing some gravitational curl dropping, but I'm going to continue on my quest for health and length, and see what my curls look like when I reach my final goal.

I'm hoping to be WL by October (December at the latest), and then it's on to HL!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'm still loving my natural hair, I just wish Summer would hurry up and get here so that I can do my first wash-n-go. I'll be 19 months post next week, I hope I can get a new camera so that I can really start to document my hair journey.


----------



## -PYT

I'm tired of sitting for hours doing twists, so for a lil while I think I will co-wash and do up-do's and/or twist outs.  I have a good amount of hair now so why not wear it out!


----------



## Cheekychica

I'm thinking of hiding my hair somehow. Braids...a weave...something. I'm getting bored with my hair too. It's like watching grass grow.


----------



## -PYT

Just wait til summertime, Cheeky!  We ain't gon be able to tell you nothin'!  Sorry to go all ebonics on you  lol


----------



## Jewell

Hi, ladies.  I forgot all about this thread.  I'm newly natural as of 01/11/2011.  I'm sooo happy I decided to chop at 17.5 mos as opposed to going through with a 36 month transition sans BC!  I would have driven myself crazy dealing with 2 textures until then.  

This makes the end of my 2nd transition in the last 3 years.  First one was 9 mos in length (did it while preggs w/my daughter...ended in June '08.  Texlaxed a few mos. later for convenience (and wished I hadn't b/c I'd have WL natural hair by now) [sigh].  Transition #2: July '09 to Jan. '11 (17.5 mos).  HHG everyone!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Platinum said:


> I still haven't gotten around to taking my braids out. I'll probably do it sometime this week. I bought Kinky Curly Knot Today from Target tonight and I can't wait to try it. I also purchased a jar of "Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque". I'm also thinking about trying that Kimmaytube leave-in condish recipe next week. Anyone using these products?


 
I hope that you like the KCKT. It has become my staple leave-in. I use it with the curling custard and have been happy with the results. 

I put in my first set of twists (extensions) by myself and was pleasantly pleased with the outcome. Everyone was complimenting me on them and kept asking where I got them done. They seemed so surprised that I did them myself. While putting in the twists I got this overwhelming want to straighten a little piece of my hair to see what it would do. OMG at how brittle my ends were and the amount of ssks. Oh well....I will try to keep them to a minimum and keep my hair as moisturized as I can. Everyone's hair is looking FABULOUS. 

I attached pics of the twists...I know they aren't the greatest, but I'm really proud of myself


----------



## pookaloo83

Kenny-Ann said:


> I hope that you like the KCKT. It has become my staple leave-in. I use it with the curling custard and have been happy with the results.
> 
> I put in my first set of twists (extensions) by myself and was pleasantly pleased with the outcome. Everyone was complimenting me on them and kept asking where I got them done. They seemed so surprised that I did them myself. While putting in the twists I got this overwhelming want to straighten a little piece of my hair to see what it would do. OMG at how brittle my ends were and the amount of ssks. Oh well....I will try to keep them to a minimum and keep my hair as moisturized as I can. Everyone's hair is looking FABULOUS.
> 
> I attached pics of the twists...I know they aren't the greatest, but I'm really proud of myself



You got skills girl!   What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> I am so bored with my hair. I normally get braids or twists when I get like this but I know I'll be itching to take them out after a week so I don't want to waste the money. Straightening takes forever and it reverts before I'm even done straightening. Dunno what to do



Try flexi-rods or curlformers!
I am going to buy some flexi-rods for
my bday and test them out on my friend's hair.
I'll be in braids Next week Saturday till late April.


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> Try flexi-rods or curlformers!
> I am going to buy some flexi-rods for
> my bday and test them out on my friend's hair.
> I'll be in braids Next week Saturday till late April.



Hmm good point, I have perm rods and flexi rods from when I was transitioning...


----------



## Platinum

Great job on the twists, Kenny-Ann!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

pookaloo83 said:


> You got skills girl!  What kind of hair did you use?


 
Thank you so very much.  I used the Janet Collection Afro "Marley" type.

BTW...I love your puff


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Platinum said:


> Great job on the twists, Kenny-Ann!


 

Thank you Platinum...ya'll are my inspiration!!!


----------



## natura87

Skiggle said:


> Pics please





pookaloo83 said:


> No pitchas?!






I gotta get my camera from my moms house. When I do pics will be posted...I'm thinkin this weekend.


----------



## natura87

Cheekychica said:


> I'm thinking of hiding my hair somehow. Braids...a weave...something. I'm getting bored with my hair too. It's like watching grass grow.



Hey now!! Grass is awesome.


----------



## natura87

I think I want to put my hair away in extensions for a bit...but then I know I will get antsy...and I am trying to use up the products in my stash. Decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## Diamond75

I love all the pictures!!! 

I'm natural, but have a BKT on my hair and thinking I won't be putting another treatment on my hair. Is it best to just let your hair grow out and then do  a BC or wear a PS, such as braids, weaves, wigs until you get your desired natural legnth?

Thanks,


----------



## nestlequik

Diamond75 said:


> I love all the pictures!!!
> 
> I'm natural, but have a BKT on my hair and thinking I won't be putting another treatment on my hair. Is it best to just let your hair grow out and then do  a BC or wear a PS, such as braids, weaves, wigs until you get your desired natural legnth?
> 
> Thanks,



Since you did a BKT, I would imagine you can just let it grow out since it's not permanent.  As far as growing it out, many women do all of the above- weaves, wigs, braids, but I haven't done any of those things.  Just a good routine that includes a lot of moisture including drinking a lot of water.


----------



## Skiggle

Doing a henna treatment right now, will post pics later


----------



## Platinum

I'm taking some of my braids out tonight. I will never let anyone install Yaki Pony extensions in my hair again. I will probably have another set of braids installed next weekend. I'm thinking about keeping my hair braided for the next 6-12 months and just following the crown and glory method until I reach APL. My nape is growing back! I have learned my lesson. I will never use those elastic headbands again.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Skiggle

So, I'm getting my box braids tomorrow.
I took out my mini twists and detangled with Mane n Tail...
that took 1.5 hours 
I shampooed and decided to give myself a hot oil treatment.
After that I applied my henna paste ( Henna, black tea, honey, olive oil).
I left in for  4.5 hours, DC for one hour.
My hair feels soft, yet strong.

Now on with the pitchas:

Hair after hot oil treatment:






Hair with henna









Hair after washing out henna













Hair with conditioner after henna, please don't mind my doo-do twists





Hair after rinsing out DC:









*sorry for the big pics*


----------



## pookaloo83

Skiggle said:


> So, I'm getting my box braids tomorrow.
> I took out my mini twists and detangled with Mane n Tail...
> that took 1.5 hours
> I shampooed and decided to give myself a hot oil treatment.
> After that I applied my henna paste ( Henna, black tea, honey, olive oil).
> I left in for  4.5 hours, DC for one hour.
> My hair feels soft, yet strong.
> 
> Now on with the pitchas:
> 
> Hair after hot oil treatment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair with henna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair after washing out henna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair with conditioner after henna, please don't mind my doo-do twists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair after rinsing out DC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry for the big pics*




Nice! I see the henna gave you a little bit of color too!


----------



## Diamond75

Another question... how do you ladies do the puffs? I assume you are not using regular ponytail holders. For the last year, I've thought they were ponytails and when I would put my hair in one it looked very puny compared to the beautiful pictures. It was a few weeks ago that I realized not all of them are actual ponytails and it's a little different.

Do you use headbands?


----------



## EllePixie

Diamond75 said:


> Another question... how do you ladies do the puffs? I assume you are not using regular ponytail holders. For the last year, I've thought they were ponytails and when I would put my hair in one it looked very puny compared to the beautiful pictures. It was a few weeks ago that I realized not all of them are actual ponytails and it's a little different.
> 
> Do you use headbands?



The only I can do a puff is with a ponytail holder; if I use a headband my hair won't stay up and I don't like pulling my hair that tight.


----------



## MA2010

Skiggle your hair is just beautiful. It's so thick!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies!!! 

Just stoppin in to say hello and let u all know im still here....but my computer caught a virus and died ....but im using my phone's internet....plz forgive if i dont redpond quickly. ...good news tho! the front of my hair is FINALLY starting to fro up! lol


----------



## Foxglove

Hi guys, haven't posted a pic in a while




This is me early in the morning. I slept in braids and just took out the braids. I'll get in the shower and won't get it wet but I'll let the humidity in the shower get my hair a little moisturized. I do this when I get too lazy to DC or cowash but I still try to DC at least every couple of weeks


----------



## MA2010

Revisited my beloved W&G (terrible for the winter- cold and wet)






Once the W&G dried out, I styled it into a fro- hawk. Loved it!


----------



## Sequoia

Skiggle, your hair is so lush.  I wanna touch it!

Here are a few pics of how I've been wearing my hair lately (sorry, picture quality isn't great ):


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Diamond75 said:


> Another question... how do you ladies do the puffs? I assume you are not using regular ponytail holders. For the last year, I've thought they were ponytails and when I would put my hair in one it looked very puny compared to the beautiful pictures. It was a few weeks ago that I realized not all of them are actual ponytails and it's a little different.
> 
> Do you use headbands?


 
I know a lot of ladies use pantyhose legs.  They work great.  Just wrap it around pull it back and secure.  I personally use the top of thigh-highs (the control part), cut off the legs and viola!!!...instant headband and perfect puff.  I have to be careful though and watch the size of the thigh-high.  I tried it with a medium size one and thought I was gonna pass out.  Big head and small band don't go well together .  Large or queen size works for me.  Try the pantyhosen.   HTH

Good Luck


----------



## Kenny-Ann

My hair has been in twists for exactly ONE week and I already miss my curls so much.  I miss sitting and rolling my curls around my fingers, seeing how big it can get and just looking at it.  I'm already getting the itch to take them out.  I wanted to keep them in for at least a month.  Yall light a candle for me.  

Oh yeah...I combed out my hair a few weeks ago and this is what it looked like.  Yes I went out in public like that...after I threw a cute scarf up front and some big earrings.  You couldn't tell me nuthin'


----------



## Evallusion

^^nice!  Our hair looks very similar.


----------



## Ltown

Diamond75 said:


> Another question... how do you ladies do the puffs? I assume you are not using regular ponytail holders. For the last year, I've thought they were ponytails and when I would put my hair in one it looked very puny compared to the beautiful pictures. It was a few weeks ago that I realized not all of them are actual ponytails and it's a little different.
> 
> Do you use headbands?


 
It depends how big you want it you can use skinny headbands with alot of stretch or get Goody custom fit adjustable headbands. Walmart, walgreen carry them. 

Goody


----------



## *CherryPie*

Hi. I'm newly natural.

When you BCd 1-03-2011

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd 3 months

Have you been natural before? no

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness 4a

Your current regimen Co wash and DC 3x week, moisturise and seal.  Porosity control 1x week. Clarify 2x month.

Your favorite styles I have a twa......that's all that needs to be said. 

Your current length and goal length Current length-TWA    Goal-WL

Your photo album, if any not yet


----------



## MA2010

Congrats CherryPie!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Welcome Cherrypie!


----------



## Cheekychica

Yay I got some pics uploaded! 

I tried Foxgove's method of getting waves and this is what I got:






 This was just 10 minutes with a scarf on. Thanks Foxglove!!! 


A braid out from yesterday:












And this is me today with the old braid out (all poofy because I went to the gym last night and also I just plopped a bonnet on and went to bed without re-braiding).






It's so weird how I think my hair looks big in person and then I take a pic and see how small it still really is.


----------



## -PYT

Who you foolin' cheeky?  ALL that hair you got!    I love it 

I wish I took the time to take pics again.


----------



## MA2010

CheekyChica you are a pretty lady! I love your makeup!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Ugh today I had my WORST hair day every since being natural. I left the house this morning with in a WNG. By the time to my office I could see my hair starting to do its own thing. By 8am I had to run downstairs to Target and pick up a headband because it was blowing up. LOL 

I am about to pre-treat my hair with some oils, then wash with a sulfate free poo, steam and..............................see what happens next. *le sigh*

ETA Pic....LOOK HOW DRY IT IS..... IDEAS???


----------



## Ltown

Fab_Nikki said:


> Ugh today I had my WORST hair day every since being natural. I left the house this morning with in a WNG. By the time to my office I could see my hair starting to do its own thing. By 8am I had to run downstairs to Target and pick up a headband because it was blowing up. LOL
> 
> I am about to pre-treat my hair with some oils, then wash with a sulfate free poo, steam and..............................see what happens next. *le sigh*
> 
> ETA Pic....LOOK HOW DRY IT IS..... IDEAS???


 

You have to  test the hair style out before you go out to work or etc. It maybe the heat, air in the building or maybe not enough products etc.. I can't do wng in winter or when it's humid. Trial/error on hairstyles but always keep bands, brush and gels at work for back ups. Congrats and Good luck.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Ltown said:


> You have to test the hair style out before you go out to work or etc. It maybe the heat, air in the building or maybe not enough products etc.. I can't do wng in winter or when it's humid. Trial/error on hairstyles but always keep bands, brush and gels at work for back ups. Congrats and Good luck.


 
Thank you.  I've been wearing nothing but WnGs since my BC.  I truly believe it was the products I have in my hair today.  I had everything but the kitchen sink. LOL Last night I tried doing flat twist.  I first applied Mixed chicks leave-in (I was just going to baggy with that and oil overnight, then I decided to do the flat twist.  

For the twist I used my shea mixture and Eco styler Argan oil gel.  My hair was supper soft but I wasn't comfy wearing it to work just yet.  SO.......I rewet my hair with water in a spray bottle.  I  then added some Paul Mitchell Runway and Foaming Pommade. I probably had too much product in my hair.  I have GOT to get it together. LOL


----------



## simplyme1985

Hi All. So I used to subscribe to LHCF when I was in college but fell off but I'm back and this time I'm all natural(I was relaxed when I was here previously)

When you BCd 2-01-2011

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd 2 months

Have you been natural before? yes

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics: I think I'm a mixture of 4a and 4b. My hair is very very dry. I notice that although my hair is think the strands are very thin.

Your current regimen Co wash and DC 3x week, moisturise and seal. I'm keeping things as simple as possible considering the below pic! lol

Your favorite styles: I have a twa

Your current length :TWA

goal length: as strange as it may seem I only want APL/BSL hair. Anything longer would annoy me.


Your photo album: No but I'll post updates. Here is the first pic:


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations on your BC and welcome to the natural side, Simplyme!


----------



## nestlequik

Thought I would share some new hair pics.  It's my usual twist out.  Washed with Giovanni 50/50, detangled with some V05 and HH.  I didn't have time to do a steam treatment, but I did DC for about 2 hours with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery mixed with some Qhemet Moringa Ghee.  Then I finally used my new bottle of Oyin Hair Dew (smells delicious, solid leave-in, detangles pretty good)  and used some Blended Beauty Happy cream. I like the definition but it's oily.  

Any ideas on a good styler that has a bit of hold, moisturizing, and not oily* PLEASE* let me know.  I'm trying this Blended Beauty, but I'm not 100% sold.  Everything else I've used in my routine (besides the Moringa Ghee- I'm trying to use it up.  I prefer the Cocoa Tree) is great.


----------



## Cheekychica

nestlequik said:


> Thought I would share some new hair pics.  It's my usual twist out.  Washed with Giovanni 50/50, detangled with some V05 and HH.  I didn't have time to do a steam treatment, but I did DC for about 2 hours with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery mixed with some Qhemet Moringa Ghee.  Then I finally used my new bottle of Oyin Hair Dew (smells delicious, solid leave-in, detangles pretty good)  and used some Blended Beauty Happy cream. I like the definition but it's oily.
> 
> *Any ideas on a good styler that has a bit of hold, moisturizing, and not oily PLEASE let me know.*  I'm trying this Blended Beauty, but I'm not 100% sold.  Everything else I've used in my routine (besides the Moringa Ghee- I'm trying to use it up.  I prefer the Cocoa Tree) is great.



I am currently using (and in love with) Mozeke Mango Cupuacu butter. It's very thick, it's moisturising, my braid-outs are amazing with it and it smells so delicious that I've been asked about the perfume I'm wearing. I love this stuff!


----------



## Evallusion

nestlequik said:


> Thought I would share some new hair pics.  It's my usual twist out.  Washed with Giovanni 50/50, detangled with some V05 and HH.  I didn't have time to do a steam treatment, but I did DC for about 2 hours with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery mixed with some Qhemet Moringa Ghee.  Then I finally used my new bottle of Oyin Hair Dew (smells delicious, solid leave-in, detangles pretty good)  and used some Blended Beauty Happy cream. I like the definition but it's oily.
> 
> *Any ideas on a good styler that has a bit of hold, moisturizing, and not oily PLEASE let me know.*  I'm trying this Blended Beauty, but I'm not 100% sold.  Everything else I've used in my routine (besides the Moringa Ghee- I'm trying to use it up.  I prefer the Cocoa Tree) is great.



Oyin's Shine & Define Serum


----------



## simplyme1985

Platinum said:


> Congratulations on your BC and welcome to the natural side, Simplyme!


 
Thanks! Although I'm fighting not to look like alittle boy! I guess it doesn't help that Ihave adult braces!


----------



## nestlequik

Cheekychica said:


> I am currently using (and in love with) Mozeke Mango Cupuacu butter. It's very thick, it's moisturising, my braid-outs are amazing with it and it smells so delicious that I've been asked about the perfume I'm wearing. I love this stuff!





Evallusion said:


> Oyin's Shine & Define Serum



Thanks for your suggestions Cheekychica and Evallusion.  I've never tried Mozeke, and I have used Oyin's Shine and Define but it never "defined" my hair.  But I thought it was a great moisturizer.


----------



## Foxglove

nestlequik said:


> Thought I would share some new hair pics.  It's my usual twist out.  Washed with Giovanni 50/50, detangled with some V05 and HH.  I didn't have time to do a steam treatment, but I did DC for about 2 hours with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery mixed with some Qhemet Moringa Ghee.  Then I finally used my new bottle of Oyin Hair Dew (smells delicious, solid leave-in, detangles pretty good)  and used some Blended Beauty Happy cream. I like the definition but it's oily.
> 
> *Any ideas on a good styler that has a bit of hold, moisturizing, and not oily PLEASE let me know.*  I'm trying this Blended Beauty, but I'm not 100% sold.  Everything else I've used in my routine (besides the Moringa Ghee- I'm trying to use it up.  I prefer the Cocoa Tree) is great.



Jane Carter Wrap and Roll. I got mine at TJ Maxx or Ross


----------



## Foxglove

Another morning braidout pre puff


----------



## 13StepsAhead

19 months post!!! I'm so excited. I purchased a phony bun that mimicks my natural hair texture so I'll probably start to wear that in place of my wigs once the weather warms up. Here is the link if anyone is looking for a good bun (BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | GLANCE SYNTHETIC BUN BUZZBERRY)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm in the middle of installing semi-micro braids that I plan to redo/maitain till my 1-year bc-versary in June.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm in the middle of installing semi-micro braids that I plan to redo/maitain till my 1-year bc-versary in June.



Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Platinum

I was planning to get my hair braided today but my dispatcher decided to wait until the last minute to send me home. I'm in PA now so I won't be able to get home until some time tomorrow afternoon. Now, I probably won't able to get my braids done until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> Don't forget to post pics!



Here you go!


----------



## PinkishlyNoire

When did I BC: Today, Yay!!
How long post relaxer? I've been trying to remember, I think around July
I've never been natural, I've had a perm in my hair since before I started school.
I'm pretty sure that I'm a 4b, I have some cute curlies/twisties, I'm not sure about the density, I have major shrinkage and my growth pattern is up and out (as far as I can tell but my fro is pretty short)
As for my regimen, I deep condition with various Natures Gate products, various oils, baggie, blow dry and flat iron, but I'm thinking things will be change now. I'm not sure what my fav style is now, any ideas? 
Current style: TWA 1" on the sides, 1 1/2" in the top with shrinkage
Goal length: Who knows, I've been everything from BSL to Chin length so as long as its healthy, I'm good. 
I guess I'm going to have to change my signature, huh?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I thought i posted in here earlier....
But antyway....i jus finished twisting my hair. I am still computerless so it'll be a while before i can post pics...      Everybody's hair looks awesome!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I saw Mwedzi's hair thread and....i am really inspired to get on the ball and reach my goal of APL by the end of the year....so now im experimenting with a no poo regimen and keeping my hair braided or twisted up for the majority of the year....i wanna be able to put my hair into some kinda pony puff by the end of the year.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Here you go!



Great job, Sis!


----------



## Platinum

I took my braids out the other day and my hair is not as long as I thought it would be. I'm definitely going to step it up on the growth aids this year (thinking about going back to MN since it seems like it was the most effective of all the ones I've used). On a positive note, I tried the Tangle Teezer today and I love it! 

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to clarify with Bentonite Clay then do a hardcore Aphogee Treatment or Henna. I also plan to use the KT leave-in recipe today as well. I'm planning to go back into my braids within the next few days.

Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## hairsothick

Hey ladies!  Everyone is making great progress!

I just wanted to come and show you my puff.  I used the Argan Oil Ecostyler to slick it down and put castor oil on top.  It came out nicely.


----------



## Platinum

hairsothick said:


> Hey ladies!  Everyone is making great progress!
> 
> I just wanted to come and show you my puff.  I used the Argan Oil Ecostyler to slick it down and put castor oil on top.  It came out nicely.



Looking good!


----------



## Alta Angel

Hairsothick,

I am speechless!  Your hair is beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## hairsothick

Thanks ladies.

Cheeky,

is there anywhere else to get that Mango Cupuacu Butter?  I've checked her site every day to buy it, but every time I go to put it in my cart it goes back to the product page and says my cart is empty.


----------



## Diamond75

Kenny-Ann said:


> I know a lot of ladies use pantyhose legs. They work great. Just wrap it around pull it back and secure. I personally use the top of thigh-highs (the control part), cut off the legs and viola!!!...instant headband and perfect puff. I have to be careful though and watch the size of the thigh-high. I tried it with a medium size one and thought I was gonna pass out. Big head and small band don't go well together . Large or queen size works for me. Try the pantyhosen. HTH
> 
> Good Luck


 
Hmmm I might have to try that. I found some headbands and have been wearing a puff every other day, I'll have to post pics soon.


----------



## BayAreaDream

Looks great Hairsothick!! That's a nice looking puff.


----------



## BayAreaDream

It's been a little over 5 weeks since my BC, I went into braids a week after my BC and just a day ago took those braids out (I missed my hair)! Today I tried shingling w/ a moisturizer then applied ECO styler Argan gel.... 45 minutes later I looked a HOT MESS rinsed my hair and threw into a puff. I think until I get some length a puff will be my main style. Here are a few pictures....


----------



## hairsothick

Bay,

was your hair wet when you shingled or did you put the moisturizer on dry hair with gel on top?  I think if you did it on soaking wet hair it would come out better.  You look to be 4a/3c so your curls would really pop that way.  If you think your hair is too "goopy" afterwards, just hop in the shower and let the water run over your hair for a few seconds then give it a shake.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hey guys, check out the thread I just made. I'm feeling a little down right now. Thanks.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...n/526057-i-am-really-irritated-right-now.html


----------



## BayAreaDream

hairsothick said:


> Bay,
> 
> was your hair wet when you shingled or did you put the moisturizer on dry hair with gel on top?  I think if you did it on soaking wet hair it would come out better.  You look to be 4a/3c so your curls would really pop that way.  If you think your hair is too "goopy" afterwards, just hop in the shower and let the water run over your hair for a few seconds then give it a shake.



Hello , when I started shingling I had just co washed and was fresh out the shower. I used Oyin honey hemp conditioner as my leave, Qhemet heavy cream and sealed with oil. By this time is was starting to dry so I prayed each area with H2O and some Jhon Frieda Curls Dream then started shingling w/ ECO. Some areas were white, I'm guessing too much product and in the dry areas the curls weren't coming in at all. Thank you for the info, next time I try it has to be soaking wet!


----------



## BayAreaDream

Sorry for posting soo much today ladies BUT... Can someone tell me if I need to cut these scraggly ends off? The other curls I have are much tighter, Heat damage, Relaxed ends maybe?!


----------



## -PYT

This lady at my job today came up to my desk and said "now you just have too much time on your hands with all these hairstyles--we gotta find you a boyfriend!" 

I politely replied "I HAVE a boyfriend and this took all of 5 minutes"  Girl, BOOM bye!  People are ignorant 

BTW, my hair is in a puff today with the front in two flat twists a la BayAreaDream  up there   I've never worn a puff before and i've gotten so many compliments!!!


----------



## leelee9

I need help desperately! My natural has been breaking off in 1/4, 1/2 inches pieces for the last 2 1/2 years. I don't know what to do to stop it.


----------



## Azure18

BayAreaDream said:


> Sorry for posting soo much today ladies BUT... Can someone tell me if I need to cut these scraggly ends off? The other curls I have are much tighter, Heat damage, Relaxed ends maybe?!


 
My ends kinda looked like this after I BC'd, I'm assuming the texture loosened from heat use during my transition.  I cut some, and they still looked like that afterwards. 

....So I'd say, don't cut them, unless they look split or feel damaged.


----------



## Cheekychica

hairsothick said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Cheeky,
> 
> is there anywhere else to get that Mango Cupuacu Butter?  I've checked her site every day to buy it, but every time I go to put it in my cart it goes back to the product page and says my cart is empty.



That's strange- I just tried putting it in my cart and it worked for me. She's the only one I know who makes this. You can buy mango & cupuacu butter separately from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and try mixing it up yourself but I wouldn't guarantee results. 

I would try contacting Jennifer at Mozeke (the owner). She's very nice. 

P.S.
Your puff made me drool.


----------



## Foxglove

leelee9 said:


> I need help desperately! My natural has been breaking off in 1/4, 1/2 inches pieces for the last 2 1/2 years. I don't know what to do to stop it.



What is your regimen? How do you handle your hair (detangle, comb, etc). We need more info so we can figure out where you're going wrong


----------



## hairsothick

Cheekychica said:


> That's strange- I just tried putting it in my cart and it worked for me. She's the only one I know who makes this. You can buy mango & cupuacu butter separately from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and try mixing it up yourself but I wouldn't guarantee results.
> 
> I would try contacting Jennifer at Mozeke (the owner). She's very nice.
> 
> P.S.
> Your puff made me drool.



Thanks! I just went back and tried and it's working for me now.  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Woo lawd hairsothick.....you picked the right username!            i cant wait to be able to make a puff!              I have a general question....what are u using on your twists? And how long do they last?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Maybe i CAN make a puff tho..........hmmmm.... but im tryin to stop wearing my hair out too much for the next coupla months.


----------



## hairsothick

SmilingElephant said:


> Woo lawd @hairsothick.....you picked the right username!            i cant wait to be able to make a puff!              I have a general question....what are u using on your twists? And how long do they last?



Lol.  That's the first thing people say when they see it, "girl your hair is so THICK!"  

I usually twist on blown out hair using Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Reconstructurizer as a heat protectant.  The only other thing I use when I do them is either olive oil or my shea butter mix (raw shea butter, olive oil, jojoba oil, and castor oil).  

If my ends are curly enough, I fill a cup with water and olive oil and dip the ends in there in small sections or I dip them in water and twirl them with ecostyler.  I prefer the olive oil method because it moisturizes my ends and doesn't leave them crunchy.

ETA: you'll be able to make a puff in no time.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I made my first batch of ayurvedic hair oil . I used coconut oil, almond oil, rice bran oil, 1 green tea bag, brahmi, bringraj, amla, and hibiscus powders, and warmed it all over low heat in a small crock pot for about 3-4 hours. It really smells nice and herbally, but not overly so. I will be massaging my scalp with it while I'm in my braids.


----------



## simplyme1985

ahhh help. Since my BC my hair has been DRY DRY DRY...I mostly do co-wash with assuie moist deep condition with lastrasilk(from my relaxed days) and then air dry only if im not leaving the house (I live in CT) but I've noticed my hair has been total dry. I was at the bus station the other day and saw another woman with hair as short as mine and it was shiny and beautiful...I so wanted to go upto her...but the bus station is sketchy you can't go up to just anyone....yes im a closet punk


----------



## Platinum

simplyme1985 said:


> ahhh help. Since my BC my hair has been DRY DRY DRY...I mostly do co-wash with assuie moist deep condition with lastrasilk(from my relaxed days) and then air dry only if im not leaving the house (I live in CT) but I've noticed my hair has been total dry. I was at the bus station the other day and saw another woman with hair as short as mine and it was shiny and beautiful...I so wanted to go upto her...but the bus station is sketchy you can't go up to just anyone....yes im a closet punk



You may have product build-up. Try using a clarifying shampoo or something like Organic Root Stimulator Creamy Aloe shampoo to remove excess product build-up and see if that helps. This should help your cowashes and moisturizers to penetrate the hair shaft and become more effective.


----------



## Platinum

I went to get my hair braided last night but she was only able to do half of it. I'll have to go back this evening and let her finish. They aren't as small as I wanted but I think I'll continue braiding for the rest of the year or atleast until summer. I believe my braider was afraid of my natural hair. Even though it was soft and detangled, she still seem somewhat intimidated by my kinks. I usually go to one of the african braid shops in my area but I decided to try to save money and try someone else. Next time, I think I may just pay the extra money and go to the braid shop. I really need to try to learn to braid my own hair so I can keep my money in my pocket.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> I went to get my hair braided last night but she was only able to do half of it. I'll have to go back this evening and let her finish. They aren't as small as I wanted but I think I'll continue braiding for the rest of the year or atleast until summer. I believe my braider was afraid of my natural hair. Even though it was soft and detangled, she still seem somewhat intimidated by my kinks. I usually go to one of the african braid shops in my area but I decided to try to save money and try someone else. Next time, I think I may just pay the extra money and go to the braid shop. I really need to try to learn to braid my own hair so I can keep my money in my pocket.


I blew my hair out before braiding to help the comb slide through easier.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I blew my hair out before braiding to help the comb slide through easier.



I used a hot comb with mild heat to help. My hair is so thick, I believe my braider was overwhelmed with the amount of hair. She asked me what made me decide to go natural and I told her about the problems I had with relaxers (breakage and scalp irritation). Then she kept saying how she was good with relaxers.  I'm like "no thanks".


----------



## BayAreaDream

Azure18- Thank you for responding. They just look so out of place, real scraggly looking. I guess I'll leave them be for now... 
PYT- Glad to hear your puff came out great. Can't wait to see pictures.

Ok I did my first twist the other day ladies, I didn't get a chance to take pictures that day, so I re twisted for the next day and waa laa. I like the out come, it gives my puff more length and curl definition. I did play with it a little too much and it became frizzy, with a little work hopefully I can perfect it. However I don't like twisting it every night


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... Everyone's looking good 

Foxglove, hairsothick - loving your hair. I'll take some hair pics soon... promise 

Enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ Patiently awaiting those pics MG


----------



## OrganizedConfusion

If you guys consider 4 months newly natural, then hair I am! I transitioned about 1 1/2 years and BC's in Oct10. My goal is to reach APL by December2011...


----------



## Platinum

OrganizedConfusion said:


> If you guys consider 4 months newly natural, then hair I am! I transitioned about 1 1/2 years and BC's in Oct10. My goal is to reach APL by December2011...



Welcome OrganizedConfusion!


----------



## OrganizedConfusion

Thx Platinum!


----------



## cch24

I've been deep conditioning with Suave Humectress mixed with oils (olive, castor, hemp) for the past few weeks and my hair feels amazingly soft! Going back to products with silicones has definitely made a difference in my hair. My curls are clumping better, and I have seen better moisture and length retention in the past six weeks. It has been three weeks since my last cassia treatment, so I'll be doing another one next Friday, and I may rollerset my hair in two weeks, depending on how I feel.

I can't believe that I'm almost 28 months post (tomorrow) and almost 11 months post BC (on the 23rd)!!!


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i'm excited i can finally post in this thread! a few thoughts on being a newly natural:
i have no idea what styles to wear my hair in. its like a curly afro, but its too short to look good in a twist out (tried it and it looked bad or maybe its my skills) but i figured out how to do an afro puff. this might be my staple style until my hair grows long enough for me to feel comfortable to wear out or i might just braid it up in kinky twist.

 i learned a lesson yesterday that i was protein sensitive relaxed and protein sensitive natural. :-( i bought some design essentials daily moisturizer from the salon, and didnt read the ingredients. well, wheat protein is in the top 5 ingredients, and i've noticed my hair shedding/breaking. its not alot, but noticeable, since i was just excited that i can finally run my hand through my hair and not have hair in my hands when im done.  

on a  positive note, detangling my hair (wet) is soo much easier now then when i was transitioning.


----------



## BayAreaDream

Welcome Glamorous Chic!!! Congrats on your BC


----------



## Ltown

Welcome to the newly naturals!


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I am newly natural. And so lost :-(


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey fam! ...just stoppin in to say i am 1 month completely natural today! ... and 9 months post relaxer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Supposed to be gettin our computer back  pretty soon....will be sharing pics when we do ....ive been wearing my hair in twists so....nothin extraordinary.


----------



## Alta Angel

I took my hair down from the bun in my siggy on Friday night and braided my hair in about 10 braids with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  This morning, I unbraided and surprisingly had a very defined braidout.  I twisted the front and left the back in a puff.  My hair was so soft and defined the whole day.  I may have to totally recant my former review of the Curl Enhancing Smoothie!


----------



## Glamorous_chic

just realized i didnt include my info:
When you BCd...feb 5, 2011 last saturday

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd...22 months.... but hair is really only12 months worth due to dominican blowouts and hair color

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics...I think my hair is 4a. i used to think it was 4a/3c, but i think its mainly 4a.  its fine, thick, and very very protein sensative, and loves moisture.

Your current regimen... i'm still trying to devlop a regimen.  i usually wash every other day with hair veda amla cream rinse, and deep condition with steamer once weekly with various dc including stril nilla, shea moisture shea, or jessiecurl too shea. and reg conditioners include hairveda 24/7moist, ausie moist, or he hydralicious or hello hydration. im about to make my own shealoe and sheabutter mix, and ayurvedic hair spritz as soon as i get the ingredients. 

Your favorite styles...all i can do is a wash n go and afro puff due to the length

Your current length and goal length: current: el/sl goal: wl


----------



## Platinum

Glamorous_chic said:


> i'm excited i can finally post in this thread! a few thoughts on being a newly natural:
> i have no idea what styles to wear my hair in. its like a curly afro, but its too short to look good in a twist out (tried it and it looked bad or maybe its my skills) but i figured out how to do an afro puff. this might be my staple style until my hair grows long enough for me to feel comfortable to wear out or i might just braid it up in kinky twist.
> 
> i learned a lesson yesterday that i was protein sensitive relaxed and protein sensitive natural. :-( i bought some design essentials daily moisturizer from the salon, and didnt read the ingredients. well, wheat protein is in the top 5 ingredients, and i've noticed my hair shedding/breaking. its not alot, but noticeable, since i was just excited that i can finally run my hand through my hair and not have hair in my hands when im done.
> 
> on a  positive note, detangling my hair (wet) is soo much easier now then when i was transitioning.



Congratulations on your BC!


growinghealthyhair said:


> I am newly natural. And so lost :-(







SmilingElephant said:


> Hey fam! ...just stoppin in to say i am 1 month completely natural today! ... and 9 months post relaxer.



Congratulations and keep up the good work, SmilingElephant!


----------



## simplyme1985

Hey Ladies!

I just used up the last of my lustrasilk from my relaxed days the other day and I was thinking that instead of a DC since I really don't have any left and trying to figure out what to buy next, I'm going to do a hot oil treatment? Is it okay to do this with Coconut oil?


----------



## Zaz

I wanted to flat ironed my hair yesterday, I couldn't find my Sedu iron which turned out  to be just my luck because I had to use my Maxi glide which I purchased and only used once pre LHCF. The teeth were a bit intimidating and it's a bit bulky (I have a 1.5" one and not that much hair) but now that I know more I realised it's like a built in comb chaser flat iron in one. So I went looking in the basement, took me a good half hour to find it because for some reason I put it in the bin marked "kitchen stuff" instead of "toiletteries"

Anyhow the *Maxiglide* worked *way* better for me than my *Sedu*, it's more "idiot proof" which I need . I didn't get ratty looking ends like I do with the Sedu iron. I'm even thinking of selling the Sedu (to use the funds towards a FHI Runway, don't judge) I curled my hair over night with some satin pillow rollers because I can't really wrap my hair and figured I oughta do something to it. 
*ETA*: I love these because they don't leave that annoying line across your hair like sponge rollers do and they're comfortable to sleep in. I got them at Target for under $10 i believe.

Anyhow, enough about my life story, here are the pictures:

Pic of just my nape, barring any setbacks I should be past APL by the end of the year  :










When I was entirely done and curled; here's my hair using Conair heated rollers:









Curled hair this morning when I took off the pillow rollers:












ETA I used Sabino moisture block as a heat protectant and haven't had any reversion since yesterday even though I went out in the snow


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Ok. So I henna'd today and followed with Indigo. My hair is loving it I think. It felt so weak before and now it's nice and bouncy and feels really thick. Oddly enoug, the Henna/Indigo treatment wasn't as messy as everyone makes it seem lol.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I BC'd yesterday at 18 months post...!!!

I had grown very tired of wearing buns.  My head begin to hurt where it was positioned and I wondered if my nape would thin out. My relaxed hair was too fragile and time-consuming so I did what I had to do.   I wasn't prepared for shrinkage combined with a twistout. LOL. Anyways here you are......


----------



## mrsjohnson75

CONGRATS SherylsTresses 

Your hair looks cute and you have a lot to play with


----------



## SherylsTresses

Awwweee thanks MrsJohnson75...!!!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Happy Valentine's day everyone.!  Welcome and congratulations to all the newly naturals.


----------



## nestlequik

simplyme1985 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I just used up the last of my lustrasilk from my relaxed days the other day and I was thinking that instead of a DC since I really don't have any left and trying to figure out what to buy next, I'm going to do a hot oil treatment? Is it okay to do this with Coconut oil?



I think so, but I would suggest throwing another oil in their like olive too if you have it.


----------



## Platinum

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Zaz

Your hair looks great... When was your last relaxer?


----------



## LoveCraze

BayAreaDream said:


> Azure18- Thank you for responding. They just look so out of place, real scraggly looking. I guess I'll leave them be for now...
> PYT- Glad to hear your puff came out great. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Ok I did my first twist the other day ladies, I didn't get a chance to take pictures that day, so I re twisted for the next day and waa laa. I like the out come, it gives my puff more length and curl definition. I did play with it a little too much and it became frizzy, with a little work hopefully I can perfect it. However I don't like twisting it every night


 

Awww your twists look so juicy! And I love your puff. It seems soo soft.

ETA: I need to update my sig pic. My bunnytail is growing!!! Yay!!


----------



## Zaz

13StepsAhead said:


> Zaz
> 
> Your hair looks great... When was your last relaxer?



Thanks :blush3:
My last relaxer was May 17th 2009 and I BCed on May 10th 2010 so I have about 21 months worth of hair right now.


----------



## Arian

Just want to say congrats to everyone and it's been almost 5 months for me....


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i've now been natural for 10 days!! woohoo!! lol    but something that is really weird is that when i went back to work last week after the cut, which i was very very self concious about, most of my caucasian co-workers told me they loved my hair and just kept complimenting me, and one told me this fit me (she explained that she like my straight hair, but this seemed more me personality wise lolol) but not one black co-worker has said anything.  one said, oh i guess they scalped you at the salon huh? i've gotten a few quick glances, but thats it.  i was quite surprised.  the only people who have congratulated me and told me they like my hair besides on here lol were my natural friends and other close friends.  now this isn't about approval, but i found it strange. it's weird when my white co-workers can compliment me and embrace the curly fro  but my black co-workers i get erplexed. no one has said anything rude, but i just get the  face.  i wondered, maybe they think its a curly afro puff? lol but i doubt it. 

 i told my bf about it, he thought maybe they just aren't the type to compliment, but when i dyed my hair, and when i would straighten it, everyone would come up to me to compliment me, and discuss my hair, even people not in my department.  one day i might do an experiment, straighten my hair and see how many hey's and how you doing, and conversations i get vs when i wear it curly, i don't get eye contact, i get nothing. erplexed
anyways, this is just a observation i've noticed over the past week.


----------



## MummysGirl

Can' wait to see more pics. Looks like a lot of hair so you're at a good starting point 



SherylsTresses said:


> I BC'd yesterday at 18 months post...!!!
> 
> I had grown very tired of wearing buns.  My head begin to hurt where it was positioned and I wondered if my nape would thin out. My relaxed hair was too fragile and time-consuming so I did what I had to do.   I wasn't prepared for shrinkage combined with a twistout. LOL. Anyways here you are......


----------



## SherylsTresses

-------Triple post-------


----------



## SherylsTresses

MummysGirl said:


> Can' wait to see more pics. Looks like a lot of hair so you're at a good starting point


 

Thanks MummysGirl...!!! You will see more as soon as I get this two-strand twist thingy correct. I've realized that twistouts are different on transitioning hair and natural hair. Seems that relaxed hair holds moisture for the newgrowth. I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## SherylsTresses

-------Triple post-------


----------



## Garner

Congratulations SherylsTresses and Glamourous Chic!!!  

Glamourous Chic, sounds like a good experiment.  Please share the results after this takes place.


----------



## Platinum

I've had my braids for about a week but I'm going to take them out. I didn't go to my usual braider at the African braid shop, I got a young girl to do them. They're cute but some of them still hurt. It sux because even though she charged a good price, she made the braids bigger than I wanted and she took a lot longer than my usual braider. Next time, I'll just pay the extra money and go back to my braider.


----------



## cch24

Sitting under the dryer with cassia on my hair. I used 75 grams, a dash of oil, and a blob of Tresemme Naturals in my mix. Can't wait to rinse it out, DC, and put my hair in a bun.


----------



## divinefavor

Congratulations to all the new naturals!

I have determined that my natural hair loves S-Curl. 

I also want to try the Taliah Waajid Protective Body Mistifier - I've heard great things about it, but it's not sold here in Greenville, SC.  I'm going to have to purchase online or drive to Charlotte, Atlanta, or Columbia, SC to get in the store.


----------



## Glamorous_chic

so, i'm still learning what my natural hair needs and working on a regimen.  so, since the closetst thing to a ponytail i can do right now is a afro puff, thats what i've been wearing right now.  i've been co-washing my hair daily with either aussie moist/suave shea almond/he hello hydration.  then i've been experimenting with just applying conditioner then sealing with coconut oil or applying kimmaytube's leave-in.  my hair feels great most of the day, until night/next day hits.  its dry as hay (or maybe i'm not used to this feeling idk) so i feel like i almost have to cowash daily to make sure it stays moisturized.  any advice? is this normal?


----------



## Platinum

What's going on with this thread? I've gotten email updates but the last 2 or 3 posts aren't showing up when I click onto the thread.


----------



## Imani

I am finally all natural now. Got a trim/flat iron yesterday and all the relaxed ends should be gone. I transitioned for 18 months with several trims. I think i finally have a pretty solid (but boring) regimen to get me to my length goals. 

I wish I had taken a pic at the salon yesterday, with my hair all afro'd out. I was so taken aback, like wow thats a lot of hair. I don't get to see my hair fro up like that at home bc I use really mild shampoos and keep my hair sectioned and stretched out all the time. i did take straight pics tho and will post those later.

I am 4b/a with fine porous strand. My stylists even made the comment that my hair is like a sponge; it is very porous.

eta: straight pics


----------



## Ltown

Glamorous_chic said:


> i've now been natural for 10 days!! woohoo!! lol  but something that is really weird is that when i went back to work last week after the cut, which i was very very self concious about, most of my caucasian co-workers told me they loved my hair and just kept complimenting me, and one told me this fit me (she explained that she like my straight hair, but this seemed more me personality wise lolol) but not one black co-worker has said anything. one said, oh i guess they scalped you at the salon huh? i've gotten a few quick glances, but thats it. i was quite surprised. the only people who have congratulated me and told me they like my hair besides on here lol were my natural friends and other close friends. now this isn't about approval, but i found it strange. it's weird when my white co-workers can compliment me and embrace the curly fro  but my black co-workers i get erplexed. no one has said anything rude, but i just get the  face. i wondered, maybe they think its a curly afro puff? lol but i doubt it.
> 
> i told my bf about it, he thought maybe they just aren't the type to compliment, but when i dyed my hair, and when i would straighten it, everyone would come up to me to compliment me, and discuss my hair, even people not in my department. one day i might do an experiment, straighten my hair and see how many hey's and how you doing, and conversations i get vs when i wear it curly, i don't get eye contact, i get nothing. erplexed
> anyways, this is just a observation i've noticed over the past week.


 
Don't worry about them or look for compliments! Some folks want to go natural and just don't or scared too. When I as relax my hair was scrappy, stingly mess and only time I got a compliment was when it was cut in a style.  Now I'm not hating relaxer but if anyone ask me to straighten my comeback is why so I can wear it straight, really just straight no style, just hanging. We can puff,bun, twist, curly, fro and wear it straight!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Glamorous_chic said:


> so, i'm still learning what my natural hair needs and working on a regimen.  so, since the closetst thing to a ponytail i can do right now is a afro puff, thats what i've been wearing right now.  i've been co-washing my hair daily with either aussie moist/suave shea almond/he hello hydration.  then i've been experimenting with just applying conditioner then sealing with coconut oil or applying kimmaytube's leave-in.  *my hair feels great most of the day, until night/next day hits.  its dry as hay (or maybe i'm not used to this feeling idk) so i feel like i almost have to cowash daily to make sure it stays moisturized.  any advice? is this normal?*





I'm a new natural and my twistout was dry by noon so I've been wearing Kimmaytube's wash, tuck and go hairstyle with twistout bangs.  Now I just cowash once a week and spritz as needed.  HTH


----------



## Platinum

I'm not sure I wasn't able to see the last few posts earlier but I'm glad I'm able to see it now. I think I'm going to try KT's leave-in recipe again this week. A couple of my male friends told to that they like my afro and don't understand why I decided to get extension braids. I guess they don't understand the concept of protective styling. I really wanted to wear braids until summer but I think I'm going to wait a few weeks or probably a month. My scalp is still tender from that last install. I'm also trying to nurse my nape back into shape (it's coming back slowly). I've learned that area is extremely fragile so I'm trying to find a way to work on the porosity.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Platinum

I'm going to go back to Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner for a while. I haven't used this stuff in years but I remember getting good growth and retention when my mother used it on me. I'm so disappointed in the condition of my nape. I believe that if I have not had breakage in that area, I would be APL or close to it by now. I still have the rest of 2011 to try to see if I can make it.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Imani said:


> I am finally all natural now. Got a trim/flat iron yesterday and all the relaxed ends should be gone. I transitioned for 18 months with several trims. I think i finally have a pretty solid (but boring) regimen to get me to my length goals.
> 
> I wish I had taken a pic at the salon yesterday, with my hair all afro'd out. I was so taken aback, like wow thats a lot of hair. I don't get to see my hair fro up like that at home bc I use really mild shampoos and keep my hair sectioned and stretched out all the time. i did take straight pics tho and will post those later.
> 
> I am 4b/a with fine porous strand. My stylists even made the comment that my hair is like a sponge; it is very porous.
> 
> *eta: straight pics*


 
Beautiful...!!!


----------



## Imani

I wonder how long would my hair have to be to have enough hair to pull some two strand twists back into a banana clip?  APL?


----------



## drmuffin

I don't think I've posted on this thread before but I totally subscribed a few weeks ago...But now I can finally post: I BC'd!! Woot! I'm all natural! I gotta time stap this: 2/25/11...now I have a nappy anniversary! As you can prolly tell I'm super excited. That daquiri I had prolly had some influence too


----------



## Glamorous_chic

Platinum said:


> I'm not sure I wasn't able to see the last few posts earlier but I'm glad I'm able to see it now. I think I'm going to try KT's leave-in recipe again this week. A couple of my male friends told to that they like my afro and don't understand why I decided to get extension braids. I guess they don't understand the concept of protective styling. I really wanted to wear braids until summer but I think I'm going to wait a few weeks or probably a month. My scalp is still tender from that last install. I'm also trying to nurse my nape back into shape (it's coming back slowly). I've learned that area is extremely fragile so I'm trying to find a way to work on the porosity.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!



i have the same problem with braids.  the nape area for me is too fragile.  my nape has finally been growing since i stopped relaxing, but everytime i get braids, i have to unbraid that area, b/c its irritated from the weight of the braids.  its usually my nape and edges that make me take my braids down asap.


----------



## lacreolegurl

I did it!  As of Thursday, I'm a new natural!!!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Where's NikkiQ...?!?!


----------



## jerseygurl

lacreolegurl said:


> I did it!  As of Thursday, I'm a new natural!!!!!



Not you too?!! Aww I wonder how much longer I can hold out? Congratulations girls please post some pics.


----------



## Skiggle

I wanna see hair pics..


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> I wanna see hair pics..



 I've been lurking and not posting as much. Here are a few pics






^^Braidout. I wore it like this






^^Combed out the braidout a couple of days later. My hair was still soft so I didn't wash it






^^ Followed with a twistout. Wore it out like this. I had lots of compliments





From the side


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> I've been lurking and not posting as much. Here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Braidout. I wore it like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Combed out the braidout a couple of days later. My hair was still soft so I didn't wash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Followed with a twistout. Wore it out like this. I had lots of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the side



Thank you! Your hair looks extremely soft!
Your hair reminds me of my younger brother.
I am not sure if I asked you already but, whats your goal length? 


And for everyone else please post pics too!


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> Thank you! Your hair looks extremely soft!
> Your hair reminds me of my younger brother.
> I am not sure if I asked you already but, whats your goal length?
> 
> 
> And for everyone else please post pics too!



Thanks! Right now my short term goal is APL stretched which still won't reach SL unstretched. I think ultimately I'll shoot for WL stretched and reevaluate from there


----------



## Alta Angel

I am still in love with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on dry hair.  Had I read the directions on the jar, I would have known this the first time.  I use this midweek to refresh my braidouts.  I apply the smoothie to each individual braid and usually do about 10-12.  The braidout in the attachment is almost two weeks old.


----------



## Imani

@ Alta_Angel  Are you still using Design Essentials products? How well do your twist outs hold up for exercising?


----------



## Alta Angel

Yes, I still use the Moisture Retention Shampoo,the Oatmeal Clarifying Shampoo and the Stimulations conditioner.  I use the liquid silk product when I wear my hair straight.  When I work out I either put my hair in a high puff or I put it in about 4 braids.  

To preserve my braid outs, I spritz my hair and put in about 5 big braids each night.  Every third night, I use the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on about 10 braids and repeat the process.  I also wear a braid out for a week and then a protective style for a week.

I have been doing P90x for the past few weeks and my hair has held up well.  Don't know if I can say the same for me!




Imani said:


> @ Alta_Angel  Are you still using Design Essentials products? How well do your twist outs hold up for exercising?


----------



## LoveCraze

Did flat twists on dry stretched hair for a twist out.





My results the next day.






This was my best twistout to date!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I love your flat twists!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hi ladies!! I'm newly natural as of 2 days ago after 10 months of transitioning. I posted a thread about it (of course) and will be lurking in here and asking for advice...if that's okay.


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations to all of the newbies!  I'm debating on whether to braid my hair again or just wear it out for a while. I've been using Mane and Tail conditioner to cowash and as a leave-in for a few days. My hair feels so strong! My hair loves protein so I think I'm going to keep using this for a while. 

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## keysha4515

I can't wait until March 21st. I will do my "little" big chop on that day and I'm so excited! I will shoot a video about it so subscribe to my blog to check it out. HHG!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... Boring MG checking in. I feel like I've been on auto-pilot with my hair. I moisturise 2ce a day, DC and cowash once a week and usually have my hair in a bun (90% of the time)or puff. I've been really busy (which is a great thing because I went through a career change from IT to being a fitness instructor/trainer) and I feel pictures of my buns/puffs will be boringggggg. 

I'll play in my hair soon 

Enjoy your week ahead ladies


----------



## MummysGirl

StephElise your hair's looking


----------



## NikkiQ

Quick question ladies:

After your BC, how long was it until your true curl pattern appeared?


----------



## pookaloo83

StephElise said:


> Did flat twists on dry stretched hair for a twist out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My results the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my best twistout to date!!



StephElise I never thought to do this on dry hair because I didn't think the curls would be as defined. I'm gonna try this tonight. If I don't get too lazy. erplexed Anyway, very pretty!


----------



## hairsothick

Water+Elasta QP setting lotion+coconut oil(or oil of your choice)=





















I made relatively small twists all over (same size as a fine point Sharpie pen).  When I took them down I didn't separate the sections.  I just unraveled the two pieces and left them alone.  Hopefully, this will allow me to stretch this out for a week or two. We'll see.


----------



## LoveCraze

NikkiQ said:


> Quick question ladies:
> 
> After your BC, how long was it until your true curl pattern appeared?


 
I think it varies depending on your curl pattern. For instance, my nape and around my ears curl pattern was evident from the git go but for the back of my head it took almost 3 months before I noticed some definition there. So I guess it just depends. 



pookaloo83 said:


> @StephElise I never thought to do this on dry hair because I didn't think the curls would be as defined. I'm gonna try this tonight. If I don't get too lazy. erplexed Anyway, very pretty!


 
Thanks pookaloo83. I actually used GVP Smoothing Ultimate Styling Creme that was suggested here in this thread to make my flat twists. I really like it.


----------



## LoveCraze

hairsothick said:


> Water+Elasta QP setting lotion+coconut oil(or oil of your choice)=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made relative small twists all over (same size as a fine point Sharpie pen). When I took them down I didn't separate the sections. I just unraveled the two pieces and left them alone. Hopefully, this will allow me to stretch this out for a week or two. We'll see.


 
Now this is some awesome definition!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

StephElise said:


> Thanks @pookaloo83. I actually used GVP Smoothing Ultimate Styling Creme that was suggested here in this thread to make my flat twists. I really like it.




Gonna have to try this! Thanks!


----------



## Foxglove

hairsothick said:


> Water+Elasta QP setting lotion+coconut oil(or oil of your choice)=
> 
> 
> I made relatively small twists all over (same size as a fine point Sharpie pen).  When I took them down I didn't separate the sections.  I just unraveled the two pieces and left them alone.  Hopefully, this will allow me to stretch this out for a week or two. We'll see.



I swear you have the most amazing hair ever


----------



## SherylsTresses

NikkiQ said:


> Quick question ladies:
> 
> After your BC, how long was it until your true curl pattern appeared?




I had no problems with my curl pattern.


----------



## pookaloo83

hairsothick said:


> Water+Elasta QP setting lotion+coconut oil(or oil of your choice)=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made relatively small twists all over (same size as a fine point Sharpie pen).  When I took them down I didn't separate the sections.  I just unraveled the two pieces and left them alone.  Hopefully, this will allow me to stretch this out for a week or two. We'll see.




Wowzers! I've always loved your hair. It's so thick and luscious!


----------



## Foxglove

NikkiQ said:


> Quick question ladies:
> 
> After your BC, how long was it until your true curl pattern appeared?



My true curl pattern was visible before I BC'ed. It didn't change after my BC


----------



## hairsothick

Foxglove said:


> My true curl pattern was visible before I BC'ed. It didn't change after my BC



I second this. I don't believe very many peoples' texture changes after their BC.  Their ends may look different after few months because they will start to curl up more due to the straight ends being gone. Other than that the pattern is pretty much the same.


----------



## Cheekychica

I have some pics but nothing special lol. They're cell phone pics though.

Here:

My first protective style (meaning first style with my ends hidden)















Braid out on dry hair using only shea aloe butter (sorry about the poor quality):











Today:
Braid out after henna-ing yesterday. I  henna.


----------



## LoveCraze

hairsothick said:


> I second this. I don't believe very many peoples' texture changes after their BC. Their ends may look different after few months because they will start to curl up more due to the straight ends being gone. Other than that the pattern is pretty much the same.


   I guess I was interchanging Curl *Pattern* with Curl *Definition. *Yes your curl pattern is going to be whatever it is. I knew my hair was a 4 range even before I BC'd. But for my hair to define and "clump", it took a couple or 3 months for that to happen in some areas.


----------



## Foxglove

Cheekychica said:


> I have some pics but nothing special lol. They're cell phone pics though.
> 
> Here:
> 
> My first protective style (meaning first style with my ends hidden)



Cheeky I  that updo! I'll be stealing it 
I need more updos and protective styles


----------



## hairsothick

Cheekychica you're so pretty!  Love the hairdo!


----------



## Skiggle

All these pics,:reddancer:


----------



## MummysGirl

hairsothick Your twistout in your siggy :lovedrool:

That's something I haven't done in ages. Maybe March will be play in my hair month 

Cheekychica I love your protective style


----------



## NikkiQ

StephElise said:


> I guess I was interchanging Curl *Pattern* with Curl *Definition. *Yes your curl pattern is going to be whatever it is. I knew my hair was a 4 range even before I BC'd. But for my hair to define and "clump", it took a couple or 3 months for that to happen in some areas.


 

Yeah I guess I worded the question incorrectly. I meant curl definition. I knew I was 3c/4a prior to chopping, but since the chop...my poor curls have gone bye bye lol


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> Quick question ladies:
> 
> After your BC, how long was it until your true curl pattern appeared?



Mine has pretty much stayed the same since I BC'ed...but, I will say that for awhile I had most of my relaxed hair gone (only had it on top for my frohawk), and I started caring for my hair like it was natural as soon as I decided to stop relaxing. No heat, detangled with a wide tooth comb, used mostly natural products, air dried, etc. Before I cut my hair I did wash n gos and did them exactly the same way I do them now.


----------



## pookaloo83

Cheekychica I'll be stealing that updo thank you very much!


----------



## Platinum

I'm trying to decide if I want to do a hardcore protein treatment or Henna treatment following by a good moisturizing DC. I have some splits so I'll have to trim today as well.


----------



## NikkiQ

EllePixie said:


> Mine has pretty much stayed the same since I BC'ed...but, I will say that for awhile I had most of my relaxed hair gone (only had it on top for my frohawk), and I started caring for my hair like it was natural as soon as I decided to stop relaxing. No heat, detangled with a wide tooth comb, used mostly natural products, air dried, etc. Before I cut my hair I did wash n gos and did them exactly the same way I do them now.


 
I attempted my first WNG the other day and it wasn't the best, but I'm proud that it came out pretty decent. Of course once I get the hang of it, it'll come out WAY better. I'm working on a reggie that my hair will benefit the most from.


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> I attempted my first WNG the other day and it wasn't the best, but I'm proud that it came out pretty decent. Of course once I get the hang of it, it'll come out WAY better. I'm working on a reggie that my hair will benefit the most from.



For some ideas, here's my regi - http://questfortheperfectcurl.wordpress.com/2011/02/02/2011-regimen-for-izzy/


----------



## NikkiQ

EllePixie you're just provoking me to stalk your blog even more than I do


----------



## nestlequik

So ladies, 

I got my hair blown out and flat ironed at an Aveda salon on Saturday.   I've gone to this salon before with no problems meaning my hair reverted back to it's normal texture.  But this time it didn't. 
*
She scorched my hair.*

I'm a 4a with a patch that is a silkier and finer 4a than the rest of my hair.   But the rest is a solid pen spring to pencil sized curl.  Now the silkier patch is  like a 3b.

I did a pre poo of coconut/amla and a light protein with some moisturizing conditioner, then washed, conditioned again and then added a leave-in and sealant.  I went with a WNG and because I was pressed for time this morning.  I normally do twist outs.  I ran my fingers through the top of my head and couldn't believe how different the texture was.  It's much thinner and finer than the rest. 

I'm annoyed because there's a huge patch of hair has obviously been scorched, it even smells like it's been burned a bit. I guess I wouldn't be pissed if it was done on purpose, like on my entire head but * one patch???* I will not be straightening my hair for at least 3 months (my poor husband, he really loved it straight.  Oh well) maybe more.  *And next time I'm going to do it myself!*

(Regarding the pics- the first 2 are of my flat iron after I put in a hot oil treatment of amla and coconut oils.  That's why it looks so flat and shiny.  The third pic is of the parts of my hair that turned to 3b.  Sorry that it's not too clear, I was using my phone.  I tried to take a headshot but the picture came out pixilated.  But if you want to see my hair, you can go to my profile.)


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

I just big chopped on 2-26-11. Go to my Fotki to see my pics!!! Sorry couldn't get the pics to upload on forum!! Enjoy!


----------



## MA2010

2sweetnsugarland said:


> I just big chopped on 2-26-11. Go to my Fotki to see my pics!!! Sorry couldn't get the pics to upload on forum!! Enjoy!



Congrats girl!


----------



## lacreolegurl

Ok...so I tried to start a thread with my bc pics, but I kept getting bumped.  I'll try again shortly.  In the meantime, I've attached a pic.  I'm so happy I did it!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^OMG I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## PrissyMiss

Hi ladies.  I have been meaning to post in this thread a while ago. I actually big chopped January 31st. I am still trying to figure out my natural hair so forgive me if I ask a lot of questions.


----------



## lacreolegurl

NikkiQ - Thanks, Girlie!!
Now we can grow our hair together as naturals!!


----------



## PrissyMiss

Here are my pics:







.

I am not sure of my hair type. So if anyone can help then please do so.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Random hair related rants:

My new steamer will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wasn't able to steam this past weekend because I sold my Huetiful steamer already.  

My hair is growing and I can see it now!!!! Well when I comb it out.  Otherwise I have some serious shrinkage goinz on. lol 

I love Darcy Botanicals products.  I mean Darcy's MAY be steppin' on Oyin's toes in my product cabinets!

I can finally get a cute/presentable flat twist style...Woot!


----------



## hairsothick

lacreolegurl said:


> Ok...so I tried to start a thread with my bc pics, but I kept getting bumped.  I'll try again shortly.  In the meantime, I've attached a pic.  I'm so happy I did it!



Beautiful!


----------



## LoveCraze

nestlequik said:


> So ladies,
> 
> I got my hair blown out and flat ironed at an Aveda salon on Saturday. I've gone to this salon before with no problems meaning my hair reverted back to it's normal texture. But this time it didn't.
> 
> *She scorched my hair.*
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed because there's a huge patch of hair has obviously been scorched, it even smells like it's been burned a bit. I guess I wouldn't be pissed if it was done on purpose, like on my entire head but *one patch???* I will not be straightening my hair for at least 3 months (my poor husband, he really loved it straight. Oh well) maybe more. *And next time I'm going to do it myself!*
> 
> (Regarding the pics- the first 2 are of my flat iron after I put in a hot oil treatment of amla and coconut oils. That's why it looks so flat and shiny. The third pic is of the parts of my hair that turned to 3b. Sorry that it's not too clear, I was using my phone. I tried to take a headshot but the picture came out pixilated. But if you want to see my hair, you can go to my profile.)


 

nestlequik So sorry to hear about your heat damage. That totally sux. Maybe give that section a more intense protein treatment to see if you can get some curl back. Hang in there.



2sweetnsugarland said:


> I just big chopped on 2-26-11. Go to my Fotki to see my pics!!! Sorry couldn't get the pics to upload on forum!! Enjoy!


 
2sweetnsugarland, Congrats and welcome. You wouldn't happen to be from Sugarland, TX would you?

lacreolegurland PrissyMiss Welcome ladies and congrats!!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

PrissyMiss said:


> Here are my pics:
> 
> http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35513108
> 
> http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35513088.
> 
> I am not sure of my hair type. So if anyone can help then please do so.


 
So pretty!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

StephElise:  Thanks!!! I'm really excited about my natural hair. I've already learned that some of the products it "didn't like" it "does like" now. YAY Yes I do live in Sugar Land.


----------



## LoveCraze

2sweetnsugarland said:


> @StephElise: Thanks!!! I'm really excited about my natural hair. I've already learned that some of the products it "didn't like" it "does like" now. YAY Yes I do live in Sugar Land.


 

Yay for you! And a big Howdy neighbor to ya!! LOL, ok I don't really use that Texas jargon.  Just thought it would be fitting since we neighbors and all.


----------



## -PYT

................


----------



## -PYT

....*poof*


----------



## lacreolegurl

-PYT said:


> Something new I tried:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy!




I love this. Very pretty!


----------



## Anew

So much pretty hair, I've still been hiding under my Tammy wig. Just waiting for July...


----------



## PrissyMiss

Anew said:


> So much pretty hair, I've still been hiding under my Tammy wig. Just waiting for July...



Anew me and you are doing the same thing. I am not comfortable with the length yet so I will be wigging in until either June or July.


----------



## pookaloo83

PYT I love that new style you tried. Have you henna'd before? I like your hair color.


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 No, I've never henna'd, and I only vaguely remember doing a dark cherry rinse like last summer but I thought it was all washed out!  Red rinses always seemed to dye my hair for long periods of time--even when i was relaxed.


----------



## Cheekychica

-PYT your hair is so thick and lush looking! I love your twist out!


----------



## hairsothick

PYT I love that flat twist style you did. Very pretty!


----------



## -PYT

Thank you ladies! Cheekychica and hairsothick

It really is thick and I hope to be able to control it as it gets longer!  hairsothick How do you wash?  In sections?  The part I dread is after washing and detangling in sections, the thickness takes over as it dries!!


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:


> Thank you ladies! @Cheekychica and @hairsothick
> 
> It really is thick and I hope to be able to control it as it gets longer!  @hairsothick How do you wash?  In sections?  The part I dread is after washing and detangling in sections, the thickness takes over as it dries!!



For shampooing, I make 4 to six puffs like this:







I was about to rinse out my wash and go and didn't want to fight with the gel lol.

I take one puff down, rinse it under the shower head and add shampoo to that section. I put the ponytail holder back and move to the next section.  After all sections have shampoo in them, I go back and rinse them section by section.

I don't do my conditioner in the shower because it takes too long and I have to look in the mirror to make sure I cover my whole head.  If I don't I'll look up and have patches that were untouched by conditioner and I'll be mad lol.

After each section is saturated with conditioner, I go back in with my tangle teezer and detangle (Life saver!).  I twist each detangled section and then sit with my conditioner for a few minutes to an hour and rinse.






Those pics are a few months old, but I pretty much wash my hair the same now as I did then.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Welcome to all the newly naturals!!!

I'm just checking in and am just so wowed by all the amazing hair. 

I have come to the conclusion that my hair has multiple personalities. I've been trying to firgure out my porosity. I think it's high, but has some low porosity parts around the outer areas. I think I might try out some humectants and see how it goes.  All in all though, I still love my hair.

Here is what it decided to do today. The white stuff is the leave-in that it doesn't want to part with.




I hope the pic isn't too big.  Hope everyone has a great day.

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ

What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol


 

Bee Mine Luscious Balanced. Only product so far that actually sinks into my hair and not just sit on top of it.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Ahhhh!!!!....the pic was humongous.  Sorry about that ladies.



NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol


 
I've been going between KCKT and Giovanni Direct Leave-In.  My hair seems to like it.  If it's happy....I'm happy


----------



## Skiggle

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol


Shea moisture- shea butter leave in, Its not the one from Target. It smells really nice like cake batter and its creamy.


----------



## Cheekychica

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol



I use Giovanni Direct Leave-In or sometimes I just spray a water & HE HH mix and seal with castor oil. That works as well.


----------



## cch24

NikkiQ - I don't know if you're opposed to using silicones but I use Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In every day after I cowash, and I seal with oil.


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol


Oyin Hair Dew!


----------



## EllePixie

Skiggle said:


> Shea moisture- shea butter leave in, Its not the one from Target. It smells really nice like cake batter and its creamy.



I used that today under AG Re: Coil and my hair is so fluffy and feels like whipped mousse.


----------



## NikkiQ

EllePixie said:


> Oyin Hair Dew!


 

I saw that on CurlMart today and was totally tempted. I'm upset I even found that site b/c there are some things that just are very appealing to me and my curls lol


These are some great recommendations ladies! Do they all seem to seap/spee(sp?) down to the root pretty easily? My hair is uber thick.


----------



## nestlequik

Love Oyin Hair Dew.  It's a great leave in/refresher and I have uber thick hair too.


----------



## Foxglove

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol



Qhemets Olive and Amla heavy cream


----------



## SherylsTresses

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing for a daily moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for my fro lol



I use Giovanni direct leave-in/EVOO or KCKT/EVOO with water of course.


----------



## NikkiQ

So today I cowashed,detangled in the shower with my wide tooth seamless shower comb, and applied a little KCKT....let me tell ya. My hair must've REALLY needed that  thorough detangling in the shower b/c it flopped down instead of sticking straight up and out lmao.


----------



## Sequoia

Hi to all the new naturals!


----------



## Imani

My scalp feels awful right now.

I went on a no heat, no cones, no sulfates kick for 5 months using mostly natural based products and my scalp was doing good. Then I got my hair done at the salon and its like my scalp just had a really bad reaction to the products or something. Its not coming out or anything just feels itchy and sore in this one spot. They use design essentials and joico products at the salon. Maybe I'm allergic to straight hair,  lol.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## -PYT

I'm going on my third day hair with this twistout!  I just wanna make it until friday.  Twistouts really do last when you don't play in them too much to try to separate the curls


----------



## Platinum

Not much to report. I'm wearing my hair out but I'm trying to decide if I'm going to braid it up in a few weeks. Right now, I'm trying to give my hair some much needed TLC (lots of protein and moisture). I noticed a lot of mid-shaft splits and split ends after this last braid take down. I hate that I had to cut my hair. I usually don't see this happening when I go to the african braid shop. I tried to save a few bucks by letting someone else braid it. Lesson learned.


----------



## NikkiQ

It's day 5 of Curl Watch 2011 and still no sign of them. The 3c curls around the perimeter are alive and well. Everything else is just wavy. I'm totally prepared to go a good while before the curl definition comes in. Doesn't happen over night


----------



## Foxglove

Man I tried doing what some of y'all do and took out my twists without separating them. It looks crazy on me. I have to wait until my hair gets some weight bc it sticks up everywhere





And after separating I lose a lot of definition. I'm still in love with my poof though. I wore it to work for the first time without putting it in a puff (I used just a headband)
I got a lot of comments and some random guy told me I look like India Arie *facepalm*


----------



## -PYT

Foxglove:  My hair is shorter than yours so I know it can't be the hang time factoring in!  What'd you put on the twists? :scratchch


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> @Foxglove:  My hair is shorter than yours so I know it can't be the hang time factoring in!  What'd you put on the twists? :scratchch



Qhemets amla and olive heavy cream


----------



## -PYT

oh yeah, love that stuff.  When I twist up for a twistout, I use a spray mix of like KCKT, water, random conditioner, etc and seal with vaseline.  Keeps it soft all wk long and they are super defined.


----------



## hairsothick

Foxglove said:


> Qhemets amla and olive heavy cream



How big were your twists? I've found that the no separation method works best on small to medium sized twists.  Was your hair damp when you twisted? I think it sets better on damp hair.


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove pretty hair!


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> oh yeah, love that stuff.  When I twist up for a twistout, I use a spray mix of like KCKT, water, random conditioner, etc and seal with vaseline.  Keeps it soft all wk long and they are super defined.


It's super soft, just doesn't stay defined. Not that I need defined hair, I'd just like to switch up my look every once in a while



hairsothick said:


> How big were your twists? I've found that the no separation method works best on small to medium sized twists.  Was your hair damp when you twisted? I think it sets better on damp hair.


They were medium sized. Braids at the roots, twists at the ends. 16 in total. They were on dry hair but I get similar results on wet or damp hair. As soon as I separate the back is done for. The front keeps a little definition








But the back looks like this once I separate




I think I have two different types of 4b 




Skiggle said:


> Foxglove pretty hair!


Thank Skiggle!


----------



## hairsothick

Ahhh I see. Have you tried flat twisting?


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove, do you have fine hair?
That can be the cause of not having defined twist outs,
,maybe you should try a light hold gel....  and the longer you
leave the twist the more defined the look IMO..
hope that helps.


----------



## Foxglove

hairsothick said:


> Ahhh I see. Have you tried flat twisting?



I've been trying to learn but I swear I have two left hands when it comes to flat twisting. I'll keep practicing



Skiggle said:


> Foxglove, do you have fine hair?
> That can be the cause of not having defined twist outs,
> ,maybe you should try a light hold gel....  and the longer you
> leave the twist the more defined the look IMO..
> hope that helps.



I've used eco, fantasia ic, and kccc in the past but I hated the crunch. I want soft, touchable hair. I did get hold/definition with soft hair with jane carter wrap and roll setting foam but I have to wash my hair every 2 or 3 days when I use it. That's fine when I'm on an elective but I'm on wards this month and don't have time for frequent washing

Here is a set with the setting foam before separating








and after





I didn't like the before without separating (just being honest) which is why I separated the twistout and put it in the puff. 
You may be on to something with the fine hair. Ah well, I'm still gonna keep playing around and experimenting with new methods. That's the funnest part


----------



## Cheekychica

Foxglove, have you tried any of the twisting butters like Bee Mine or my beloved Mozeke Mango Cupuacu butter? I find I always get a nice soft hold with either of these, without the crunch or the feeling of being too heavy.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies!
I haven't been on here in a while, I'm officially 20 months post and I'm super excited about that. When I finally get a new camera I will do a twist out and post pics. HHG Ladies!


----------



## Foxglove

Cheekychica said:


> @Foxglove, have you tried any of the twisting butters like Bee Mine or my beloved Mozeke Mango Cupuacu butter? I find I always get a nice soft hold with either of these, without the crunch or the feeling of being too heavy.



I've only tried shea butter and a KBB butter. I may have to try some other brands like the ones you mentioned


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Ladies,

For those that have tried Hairveda products, please give your reviews, suggestions, etc on their products.  Via FB she announced a sale coming up starting March 18th and I am thinking about ordering.  I previously tried the Whipped jelly and Vatika Frosting but I believe it was before my BC.  I didn't care for them then but I think I might revisit this line.  

Thanks in advance *granted that someone answers* lol


----------



## Kenny-Ann

I NEED HELP LADIES!!!

I decided to do a porosity test two days ago.  I took a few strands of hair and placed them into a cup of water.  Two days later...they are still floating at the top of the cup.  So now I know I have low porosity.  

Problems:
1) I feel like a duck in the shower trying to get my hair soaked.
2) Even after a deep condition, it feels like my hair isn't really moisterized.
3) Coloring my hair SUCKS.  The only thing that works is henna and even that leaves my hair bright orange.  When I put the indigo in...that doesn't even get black.  

It just doesn't feel moist.  I can feel the oils, but it just feels like...oil.  

I used the Design Essentials Conditioner that had humectants in it and that seemed to work better.  Do any of you ladies have suggestions on some of the products that might help with this?


----------



## nestlequik

Kenny-Ann said:


> I NEED HELP LADIES!!!
> 
> I decided to do a porosity test two days ago.  I took a few strands of hair and placed them into a cup of water.  Two days later...they are still floating at the top of the cup.  So now I know I have low porosity.
> 
> Problems:
> 1) I feel like a duck in the shower trying to get my hair soaked.
> 2) Even after a deep condition, it feels like my hair isn't really moisterized.
> 3) Coloring my hair SUCKS.  The only thing that works is henna and even that leaves my hair bright orange.  When I put the indigo in...that doesn't even get black.
> 
> It just doesn't feel moist.  I can feel the oils, but it just feels like...oil.
> 
> I used the Design Essentials Conditioner that had humectants in it and that seemed to work better.  Do any of you ladies have suggestions on some of the products that might help with this?



*What kind of leave in are you using?  What are you using for a moisturizer?*


----------



## andromeda

Kenny-Ann said:


> I NEED HELP LADIES!!!
> 
> I decided to do a porosity test two days ago.  I took a few strands of hair and placed them into a cup of water.  Two days later...they are still floating at the top of the cup.  So now I know I have low porosity.
> 
> Problems:
> 1) I feel like a duck in the shower trying to get my hair soaked.
> 2) Even after a deep condition, it feels like my hair isn't really moisterized.
> 3) Coloring my hair SUCKS.  The only thing that works is henna and even that leaves my hair bright orange.  When I put the indigo in...that doesn't even get black.
> 
> It just doesn't feel moist.  I can feel the oils, but it just feels like...oil.
> 
> I used the Design Essentials Conditioner that had humectants in it and that seemed to work better.  Do any of you ladies have suggestions on some of the products that might help with this?



Kenny-Ann Perhaps a baking soda rinse to aid in "lifting" the cuticle prior to DCing?  Also, coconut oil is supposed to be a penetrating oil. Maybe you could prepoo or dc with that using heat?

Here's a thread on the topic of low-porosity.


----------



## Zaz

Foxglove My hair looked the same as yours when I untwisted my dry twistout if I don't use enough product. Maybe if you tried being a tad more heavy handed the definition would stay? I think I have pics from two different events that I'll upload.
p.s I also recommend using Sallys GVP smoothing creme

hairsothick  your twistout inspired me to try mini twists but mine look a HAM  hopefully the resulting twistout will look better.


----------



## hairsothick

Zaz said:


> @Foxglove My hair looked the same as yours when I untwisted my dry twistout if I don't use enough product. Maybe if you tried being a tad more heavy handed the definition would stay? I think I have pics from two different events that I'll upload.
> p.s I also recommend using Sallys GVP smoothing creme
> 
> @hairsothick  your twistout inspired me to try mini twists but mine look a HAM  hopefully the resulting twistout will look better.



Aww don't say that.  How small are they? Pics?


----------



## Kenny-Ann

nestlequik said:


> *What kind of leave in are you using? What are you using for a moisturizer?*


 
For a leave-in I use either kckt or giovanni direct.  I don't think I use a moisturizer erplexed


----------



## Kenny-Ann

andromeda said:


> @Kenny-Ann Perhaps a baking soda rinse to aid in "lifting" the cuticle prior to DCing? Also, coconut oil is supposed to be a penetrating oil. Maybe you could prepoo or dc with that using heat?
> 
> Here's a thread on the topic of low-porosity.


 
I was reading somewhere that baking soda wasn't supposed to be good for your hair.  Have you tried this before?  I saw coconut oil at whole foods the other day and was tempted.  Maybe i will grab some.  Do you know what I should use after the cuticle is lifted?


----------



## andromeda

I ordered the tangle teezer (finally available on Amazon from a retailer other than Sally's) and received it today.  Now I will endeavor to find out if it is the truth or a lie.



Kenny-Ann said:


> I was reading somewhere that baking soda wasn't supposed to be good for your hair.  Have you tried this before?  I saw coconut oil at whole foods the other day and was tempted.  Maybe i will grab some.  Do you know what I should use after the cuticle is lifted?



Yes, I've used baking soda to clarify pre-henna and it hasn't done any *noticeable* damage to my hair.  I think the last time I used was Feb 2010 - about 10-11 months into my transition. I diluted it in a lot of water (don't remember the exact ratio but it was probably about a teaspoon in 20 oz of water?).  

There are conflicting opinions about baking soda, so please be sure to do your own research.  Naturalhaven.com is a good source for existing scientific research on baking soda and porosity but even that isn't definitive.

Once you've "lifted" the cuticle, you want to DC.  If you're not comfortable with the baking soda, maybe you can just begin with dcing with heat and coconut oil and see if that makes your hair feel more moisturized.


----------



## cch24

This month I will be 29 months post relaxer and 1 YEAR post BC and I finally decided to attempt my first wash and go. In fact this is my first attempt at an "out" style on natural hair. Wow! I cowashed with Aussie Moist, detangled with my wide tooth comb, and smooth HE LTR leave-in on soaking wet hair (actually, the smoothing of the leave-in made the excess water disappear, so my hair is NOT dripping right now, like I thought), and then smoothed the clear eco-styler gel on my hair in small sections. I used a lot of gel. That's what I've seen other people do in their youtube videos, so I decided to follow along. My hair is definitely elongated and defined. Can't wait to see what it looks like in a few hours.

I'll post pics in the morning for sure!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm contemplating getting a sew-in down the line when it gets closer to my wedding (in September) to make sure I don't truly neglect my hair, but I'm feeling kinda guilty about it. Has anyone gotten an install so soon post BC? If so, how did your hair look after you took it out??


----------



## Zaz

hairsothick said:


> Aww don't say that.  How small are they? Pics?



I think my definition of tiny is somewhat skewed, I checked your fotki and mine are huge in comparison


----------



## Sequoia

hairsothick said:


> How big were your twists?* I've found that the no separation method works best on small to medium sized twists.*  Was your hair damp when you twisted? I think it sets better on damp hair.



@Foxglove, the bolded works for me too- smaller twists give me good definition, w/o the hair looking scalpy/thin.  
Like this size or even a bit bigger-->**
(It takes me a couple of hours but I get two styles in one)

As long as I use water or a water-based product, seal with coconut oil  and leave for a few days, it sets the twistout.


----------



## Sequoia

Kenny-Ann, don't know much about porosity, but how do you DC?




Kenny-Ann said:


> I NEED HELP LADIES!!!
> 
> I decided to do a porosity test two days ago.  I took a few strands of hair and placed them into a cup of water.  Two days later...they are still floating at the top of the cup.  So now I know I have low porosity.
> 
> Problems:
> 1) I feel like a duck in the shower trying to get my hair soaked.
> 2) Even after a deep condition, it feels like my hair isn't really moisterized.
> 3) Coloring my hair SUCKS.  The only thing that works is henna and even that leaves my hair bright orange.  When I put the indigo in...that doesn't even get black.
> 
> It just doesn't feel moist.  I can feel the oils, but it just feels like...oil.
> 
> I used the Design Essentials Conditioner that had humectants in it and that seemed to work better.  Do any of you ladies have suggestions on some of the products that might help with this?


----------



## Zaz

hairsothick this is what I meant by tiny


----------



## EllePixie

I have mastered the twist out. Not the upkeep though...I'm only on day two and I doubt this will last longer than a few days lol.


----------



## nestlequik

Kenny-Ann said:


> For a leave-in I use either kckt or giovanni direct.  I don't think I use a moisturizer erplexed



Sounds like you need to invest in a good moisturizer.  I've had success with Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root moisturizer, and Oyin Hair Dew (on dry hair).  There's a ton of products out there like Bee Mine and Hairveda, but those 2 are the ones my hair likes the most, and I have thick, porous, 4a hair.


----------



## nestlequik

EllePixie said:


> I have mastered the twist out. Not the upkeep though...I'm only on day two and I doubt this will last longer than a few days lol.



Same for me.  Day three and I've either have to put it up in a faux hawk or a puff.  My hair gets super frizzy by day three unless I get in the shower and let the steam curl it up but it shrinks at the same time.


----------



## Zaz

Foxglove, I found pictures of twistouts using little product vs being a bit more heavy handed. One creates a fluffly cloud with no definition while the other kept the twist shape, I used the same product (GVP smoothing ultimate styling creme) for both.






 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vs


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Sequoia said:


> @Kenny-Ann, don't know much about porosity, but how do you DC?


 
I usually DC with ORS Replenishing Pak under a hooded dryer for about 20 minutes.  The back and crown of my hair usually feels moist, but around the outer parts it just  at the DC.  Those are the parts that just have no moisture at all.


----------



## hairsothick

Zaz said:


> @hairsothick this is what I meant by tiny



Lol.  Yeah girl those aren't tiny! They should not be any larger than your pinky or ring finger.  The smaller the twist, the better definition you will have and you won't have to separate them.

By the way, I love the color in your hair.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Sequoia said:


> @Kenny-Ann, don't know much about porosity, but how do you DC?


 


nestlequik said:


> Sounds like you need to invest in a good moisturizer. I've had success with Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root moisturizer, and Oyin Hair Dew (on dry hair). There's a ton of products out there like Bee Mine and Hairveda, but those 2 are the ones my hair likes the most, and I have thick, porous, 4a hair.


 
Thanks for the advise on moisturizer.  One question...How do I actually use it?  I'm sorry I'm so ignorant when it comes to my hair.  I knew I should've played more with dolls when I was a kid.


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's my hair fresh out the shower ladies. Not the best pic in the world, but it's something. Thick and wavy


----------



## SherylsTresses

NikkiQ said:


> Here's my hair fresh out the shower ladies. Not the best pic in the world, but it's something. Thick and wavy


 

I like...!!!


----------



## Sequoia

Kenny-Ann said:


> I usually DC with ORS Replenishing Pak under a hooded dryer for about 20 minutes.  The back and crown of my hair usually feels moist, but around the outer parts it just  at the DC.  Those are the parts that just have no moisture at all.



Maybe steaming will help? Or leaving the conditioner in for longer?  And of course finding a good daily moisturiser- which I'm yet to find btw.


----------



## -PYT

EllePixie said:


> I have mastered the twist out. Not the upkeep though...I'm only on day two and I doubt this will last longer than a few days lol.


 
I have just conquered the 5 day twistout!    i loosely tied a du-rag like scarf around the perimeter and my hair was jus chillin underneath and hangin out the back, but i put a bonnet on as well.  i sleep on my back, so in the morning i fluff the back out and the rest looks good with no touch-up!


----------



## EllePixie

-PYT said:


> I have just conquered the 5 day twistout!    i loosely tied a du-rag like scarf around the perimeter and my hair was jus chillin underneath and hangin out the back, but i put a bonnet on as well.  i sleep on my back, so in the morning i fluff the back out and the rest looks good with no touch-up!



I want to try that but I'm scared! Every time I put on a bonnet my hair gets too smushed, but perhaps I will tie my satin headband around my edges...


----------



## -PYT

^^^I know the feeling.  but i put the bonnet on the back half of my head since the front is covered by the scarf and the bonnet isn't huggin my hair


----------



## Skiggle

This thread is lively!
What kinda headbands are you guys using for puffs? I need suggestions of ones that will not be too tight!  This is my goal after taking out these braids in April.


----------



## cch24

Here are my wash and go pictures!!! I'm pretty happy with the result, although next time I try this (probably on Sunday) I'm not going to part it in the middle. I had to go to the dentist today so I just pulled it into two pigtails. 

The first 3 pictures are from last night, and the last 2 are my hair today.


----------



## Sequoia

Skiggle said:


> This thread is lively!
> What kinda headbands are you guys using for puffs? I need suggestions of ones that will not be too tight!  This is my goal after taking out these braids in April.



Most comfortable so far is a cheap satin tie-band thingy.


----------



## andromeda

Fab_Nikki said:


> Ladies,
> 
> For those that have tried Hairveda products, please give your reviews, suggestions, etc on their products.  Via FB she announced a sale coming up starting March 18th and I am thinking about ordering.  I previously tried the Whipped jelly and Vatika Frosting but I believe it was before my BC.  I didn't care for them then but I think I might revisit this line.
> 
> Thanks in advance *granted that someone answers* lol


Fab_Nikki I love Hairveda Sitrinillah DC.  Not as thick as Aubrey Organics HoneySuckle Rose but not runny either.  Gives great slip.  I was just thinking about how great my hair felt (and smelled) after using it while I was transitioning, so thanks for mentioning the upcoming sale because I want to start using it again now that I'm natural.  


NikkiQ said:


> I'm contemplating getting a sew-in down the line when it gets closer to my wedding (in September) to make sure I don't truly neglect my hair, but I'm feeling kinda guilty about it. Has anyone gotten an install so soon post BC? If so, how did your hair look after you took it out??


I didn't but nichi or ediese might have so you should do an advanced search of weave under their user names.  I'm thinking a color applicator-type bottle with a long tip would be helpful in applying product to your own hair.


EllePixie said:


> I have mastered the twist out. Not the upkeep though...I'm only on day two and I doubt this will last longer than a few days lol.


I did a twist out from small three strand twists on Sunday.  I agree with PYT - a sating scarf tied around the hair line and a bonnet.  The other night, I retwisted in large twists at night using alta's suggestion of Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on dry hair.  My hair had nice hang.  I finally relented and just threw on the bonnet last night and put my hair up in a puff this morning.



Kenny-Ann said:


> Thanks for the advise on moisturizer.  One question...How do I actually use it?  I'm sorry I'm so ignorant when it comes to my hair.  I knew I should've played more with dolls when I was a kid.


Be thorough.  If that means you have to do one small section at a time, do that.  Start with applying moisturizer to your ends and then take some more and distribute it along the whole length of your hair.  Seal with an oil.

Don't apologize for your ignorance, we all have to start somewhere.  I was the type to throw my dolls across the room when I couldn't get the comb through the their tangles.  As a matter of fact, I BCd Totally Hair Barbie bc her hair was too much to handle.     I'm still learning how to care for my own hair after all these years of being a unrepentant hair abuser. 


NikkiQ said:


> Here's my hair fresh out the shower ladies. Not the best pic in the world, but it's something. Thick and wavy


Pretty!



Skiggle said:


> This thread is lively!
> What kinda headbands are you guys using for puffs? I need suggestions of ones that will not be too tight!  This is my goal after taking out these braids in April.


 I was just looking on Forever 21 and Etsy for (wide) satin headbands to wear with with my puffs and halfwigs.  I try to avoid plastic headbands.  Goody has some nice stretch headbands.  I'll post links and pics later.



cch24 said:


> Here are my wash and go pictures!!! I'm pretty happy with the result, although next time I try this (probably on Sunday) I'm not going to part it in the middle. I had to go to the dentist today so I just pulled it into two pigtails.
> 
> The first 3 pictures are from last night, and the last 2 are my hair today.


Muy guapa!


----------



## Glamorous_chic

hi all.  i was soo excited that i had to post. i finally got my hair to not shrink up super short. all i did was wash was hairveda amla cream rinse, then i used garnier fructise to condition and then the 3 minute reverse for dry hair then i used porosity control.  i've never used these products before as a natural.  then i used some kinky curly knot today + aloe vera gel + grapeseed oil.  once it dried i looked in the mirror and was surprised that it wasn't a shrunken afro as usual.  woohoo!! pardon my excitement! lol btw the picture isn't the best but it looks alot better in person. lmao


----------



## Foxglove

Zaz said:


> @Foxglove, I found pictures of twistouts using little product vs being a bit more heavy handed. One creates a fluffly cloud with no definition while the other kept the twist shape, I used the same product (GVP smoothing ultimate styling creme) for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs



Thanks! I'll pick some up and start being more heavy handed


----------



## Islandspyce

Foxglove said:


> I've been trying to learn but I swear I have two left hands when it comes to flat twisting. I'll keep practicing
> 
> 
> 
> I've used eco, fantasia ic, and kccc in the past but I hated the crunch. I want soft, touchable hair. I did get hold/definition with soft hair with jane carter wrap and roll setting foam but I have to wash my hair every 2 or 3 days when I use it. That's fine when I'm on an elective but I'm on wards this month and don't have time for frequent washing
> 
> Here is a set with the setting foam before separating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the before without separating (just being honest) which is why I separated the twistout and put it in the puff.
> You may be on to something with the fine hair. Ah well, I'm still gonna keep playing around and experimenting with new methods. That's the funnest part




Foxglove
Do you remember where you bought that cute headband with the flower? I think that would be a fun look for the Spring!


----------



## Foxglove

Islandspyce said:


> @Foxglove
> Do you remember where you bought that cute headband with the flower? I think that would be a fun look for the Spring!



I got it from H&M. I love their accessories


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove I meant to ask earlier - Are you wearing a forever 21 dress in this pic?  I think I have the same one. 

Love your puff, btw.  Looks very full and healthy!


----------



## LoveCraze

Zaz said:


> @Foxglove, I found pictures of twistouts using little product vs being a bit more heavy handed. One creates a fluffly cloud with no definition while the other kept the twist shape, I used the same product (*GVP smoothing ultimate styling creme*) for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs


 

That GVP is the Truth. It's what I used on my twistout also. I need to look back to see who suggested it so I can thank her again!


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> @Foxglove I meant to ask earlier - Are you wearing a forever 21 dress in this pic?  I think I have the same one.
> 
> Love your puff, btw.  Looks very full and healthy!



Yup, love this dress. And thanks!


----------



## Zaz

StephElise said:


> That GVP is the Truth. It's what I used on my twistout also. I need to look back to see who suggested it so I can thank her again!



It was me  but I won't take credit for it, mighty Chick recommended it in an RT thread months ago and now whenever I hear the words twistout, I pop up like they're paying me to recommend the stuff


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I may attempt my next wash n go on Tuesday for Mardi Gras. I'm feeling confident that my hair is getting into the groove of things with being totally chemical free now. Hopefully it comes out okay. At what length were you guys able to start doing twist and braid outs? Seeing all these lovely twist outs has me tempted!


----------



## andromeda

Skiggle

As far as headbands for my puff, I try to avoid to avoid anything that will catch my hair, is too tight, or puts pressure on my temples (gives me headaches).  

I use these goody stay-put headbands while I'm working out or if I'm wearing a real casual outfit.  I saw some new ones in different colors and a wider width that look a little more formal/cute/stylish.

*click on the pics for the product page*
[/URL]




I also wear headbands with decorative accents.  Here are some stretch ones similar to what I wear:










These are some that I'm thinking of getting:















[IMG]http://www.forever21.com/images/small/64787522-01.jpg?3/5/2011[/IMG]














You can go to the fabric store and get scraps to make your own satin headbands.  Also, you can apply some oil to the inside of the headband to prevent damage to your hair (although this might damage the headband itself over a period of time, depending on the material).  I think I'll avoid the wide cotton headbands, unless they're lined with a smoother, less drying fabric.


----------



## LoveCraze

Zaz said:


> It was me  but I won't take credit for it, mighty Chick recommended it in an RT thread months ago and now whenever I hear the words twistout, I pop up like they're paying me to recommend the stuff


 

Zaz Well I'm still giving you the credit and THANK YOU cause I wasn't in that RT thread.


----------



## PrissyMiss

NikkiQ said:


> I'm contemplating getting a sew-in down the line when it gets closer to my wedding (in September) to make sure I don't truly neglect my hair, but I'm feeling kinda guilty about it. Has anyone gotten an install so soon post BC? If so, how did your hair look after you took it out??



I have not done a sew in yet, but I would recommend maybe getting a lacefront, a wig or half wig. This way you can still get to know you hair and have the style you want for your wedding.

Edited to Add: The last time I went natural I did this and regretted. When I took the weave out I had no idea how to take care of my hair and ended up relaxing it.


----------



## PrissyMiss

Oh by the way, I just got my Honey Hemp conditioner and I am wondering will this serve as a moisturizer or do I need a moisturizer too?


----------



## Jewell

NikkiQ said:


> I think I may attempt my next wash n go on Tuesday for Mardi Gras. I'm feeling confident that my hair is getting into the groove of things with being totally chemical free now. Hopefully it comes out okay. *At what length were you guys able to start doing twist and braid outs?* Seeing all these lovely twist outs has me tempted!



I just attempted my first twist out last night (hair hangs just barely touching shoulder unstretched, and is full APL stretched).  I have about 10 large twists that I made and twirled into bantu knots/pin-curls.  I haven't taken it down yet...I did them on damp hair and placed a stretchy wide headband around my head after gelling the hair down back to about 1/2 inch past my ears (I like my hair to have height in the crown, so I started twisting at the top and went back to where the headband started in the back towards the nape).  **See StephElise's headband position in her sig pic below--that is about where mine is for this style.**

Hope to take it down when I leave the house next (I like to keep my hair styled and tied down until I have to go out to minimize the work I need to do to it), lol.  I will post pics in my Fotki if it comes out good (http://www.fotki.com/JewellJ)!  This is my first time attempting to wear my natural hair and doing a twist out.  I think I will actually gather my hair in a nice clip in the back instead of wearing it hanging...the ends have been dry lately.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^It looks like we have similar hair textures, but your hair is WAY longer than mine of course lol. I'm NL so I think twist outs on this length may be a bit challenging. I may just stick with cornrows and half wigs for now.


----------



## Jewell

cch24 said:


> This month I will be 29 months post relaxer and 1 YEAR post BC and I finally decided to attempt my first wash and go. In fact this is my first attempt at an "out" style on natural hair. Wow! I cowashed with Aussie Moist, detangled with my wide tooth comb, and smooth HE LTR leave-in on soaking wet hair (actually, the smoothing of the leave-in made the excess water disappear, so my hair is NOT dripping right now, like I thought), and then smoothed the clear eco-styler gel on my hair in small sections. I used a lot of gel. That's what I've seen other people do in their youtube videos, so I decided to follow along. My hair is definitely elongated and defined. Can't wait to see what it looks like in a few hours.
> 
> I'll post pics in the morning for sure!



OOH yes Ms. Lady PLEASE let us know how it came out!  I have these same EXACT products, and if your method works well, I'm definitely inclined to try it!  Looking fwd to pics.


----------



## Jewell

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^It looks like we have similar hair textures, but your hair is WAY longer than mine of course lol. I'm NL so I think twist outs on this length may be a bit challenging. I may just stick with cornrows and half wigs for now.



I understand that!    My hair is only ear length in some front areas...it hangs longer in the back because of the looser texture in the nape area.  Some of my front pieces are shorter...the sides are medium length, and the back is longest.  I think the front top of my hair grows slowest--I'm a side sleeper and I notice my sides grow very quickly (I always had the "W" shape in my hair when it was relaxed, and had the sides trimmed back to make it look even).

I'll be getting cornrows in another month or so...just wanted to fool with my natural hair for a bit before I braid it up for the majority of late spring/summer.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wish I could find a YT channel with someone doing natural styles on hair that's a similar length as mine. Everyone seems to have at least SL length and longer and the styles look SO cute on them!


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm frying fish right now, but after that my sis is cornrowing my hair and I'm putting in some crochet braids in for a while. Maybe about 3 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Pictures!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ I will! I always do!


----------



## cch24

Playing with my wash and go's this week has turned me into a PJ. While I like the definition that Eco-Styler gave me, I don't like that it flakes when it dries, and doesn't seem to mix well with my other products. Tomorrow I'm going to try using the Curls Rock Curl Amplifier as a leave-in, and the Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie for styling. If that fails, I just placed an order on CurlMart for Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Creme, Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Aloe Fix Hair Styling Gel, Jessicurl Rockin' Ringlets Styling Potion, JessiCurl Confident Coils Styling Solution, and Mixed Chicks Leave-in. I don't know what order I'll try these in, but I can't wait to try them all!


----------



## Glamorous_chic

^^i had the same problem.  i tried to do a twist out and it looked horrible b/c  of my length.  what i found though was doing puffs and wng for now until my hair gets more length. also i've noticed as time passes since my bc my hair doesn't have as much shrinkage


----------



## NikkiQ

I got the bug and decided to TRY to do two strand twists on my hair. I was able to do quite a few, but Lord do they look horrible  Well the twists themselves don't look bad, but my sections look a HAM! I'm gonna wear them under my wigs for the next 2 days and take them down on Tuesday for Mardi Gras. I detangled each section with my Denman brush and applied a little bit of Bee Mine Curly Butter since I don't really have many products to aid in holding a style at the moment. Hopefully they come out okay. I also took the time out to do a better trim of my hair. I noticed quite a few areas of scraggly,dry, brittle ends. I'm thinking it was the infamous "scab hair" b/c these were the sections that had no curls whatsoever. Needless to say after taking off maybe 1/8" all over and running the Denman back over the section after applying the BM, my hair instantly curled up all over. I'm SO happy!


----------



## MA2010

Hey ladies! 

I tried to recreate Taren916's side do the other day. 

Mine is not as full but I liked the look. This was an old braid out that I fluffed up and pinned to one side. Easy, simple style.


----------



## MummysGirl

Tried bentonite clay on my hair for the 1st time (I've used it on my face)...

I used Fullers Earth powder (from an Indian store), ACV and water.

Applied mix to hair and left on for under an hour, also applied to my face for 10 minutes.

Here are a couple of pics after I rinsed it out:









My hair feels so clean, I applied my deep conditioner to my hair and it's still on right now.

It's definitely a keeper


----------



## andromeda

^^ lovely hair, ladies!



nestlequik said:


> So ladies,
> 
> I got my hair blown out and flat ironed at an Aveda salon on Saturday.   I've gone to this salon before with no problems meaning my hair reverted back to it's normal texture.  But this time it didn't.
> *
> She scorched my hair.*


nestlequik How's your hair doing?



Fab_Nikki said:


> Random hair related rants:
> 
> My new steamer will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wasn't able to steam this past weekend because I sold my Huetiful steamer already.
> 
> My hair is growing and I can see it now!!!! Well when I comb it out.  Otherwise I have some serious shrinkage goinz on. lol
> 
> I love Darcy Botanicals products.  I mean Darcy's MAY be steppin' on Oyin's toes in my product cabinets!
> 
> I can finally get a cute/presentable flat twist style...Woot!


Fab_Nikki  Why did you sell the huetiful steamer?  Which steamer did you get to replace it?  How are you linking it so far?

cch24  Keep us updated on the results of your product trials!


----------



## Platinum

MA2010 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I tried to recreate Taren916's side do the other day.
> 
> Mine is not as full but I liked the look. This was an old braid out that I fluffed up and pinned to one side. Easy, simple style.



Very pretty!


----------



## pookaloo83

My crochet braids always look the same. Here's my pics.


----------



## Jewell

NikkiQ said:


> I got the bug and *decided to TRY to do two strand twists on my hair. I was able to do quite a few*, but Lord do they look horrible  Well the twists themselves don't look bad, but my sections look a HAM! I'm gonna wear them under my wigs for the next 2 days and take them down on Tuesday for Mardi Gras. I detangled each section with my Denman brush and applied a little bit of Bee Mine Curly Butter since I don't really have many products to aid in holding a style at the moment. Hopefully they come out okay. *I also took the time out to do a better trim of my hair. I noticed quite a few areas of scraggly,dry, brittle ends. I'm thinking it was the infamous "scab hair" b/c these were the sections that had no curls whatsoever. Needless to say after taking off maybe 1/8" all over and running the Denman back over the section after applying the BM, my hair instantly curled up all over.* I'm SO happy!



Congrats on trying!  I'm glad you took a chance at it...that's what I did.  Still haven't undid mine, but we shall see what they look like.  There are no sections to mine, I just grabbed equal parts of hair, and twisted. lol

I noticed some of my ends are all of a sudden dry and crunchy. Now I took off a lot of hair in my BC, but I have noticed some lil straight areas...probably scab hair.  I will go back over and trim more on mine myself if they still feel bad after another month of catching up on DC's.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

andromeda said:


> @Fab_Nikki Why did you sell the huetiful steamer? Which steamer did you get to replace it? How are you linking it so far?


 
andromeda 
I loved the Huetiful steamer but it would never get to my nape area.  I would have to turn around backward and sit in an uncomfortable position to get that area steamed.  I got the steamer that is on wheels.  The one from ibeauty or whatever that company is called.  I like the new steamer but the Huetiful steamer pumped out more steam.  It works wondefully though.  Definitely glad I purchased the new one.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I just ended my 20 month transition a few hours ago so now I'm completely natural again. I posted a few pics in the 'Transitioning without the BC' thread but more can be found in my fotki (see siggy). Here's what my newly natural hair looks like now: 



and my ponytail saturated with conditioner:


----------



## Platinum

fivetimestwo said:


> I just ended my 20 month transition a few hours ago so now I'm completely natural again. I posted a few pics in the 'Transitioning without the BC' thread but more can be found in my fotki (see siggy). Here's what my newly natural hair looks like now:
> 
> View attachment 110579
> 
> and my ponytail saturated with conditioner:
> 
> View attachment 110577



Congratulations! Welcome to the natural side!:woohoo:


----------



## SherylsTresses

fivetimestwo  Congrats...!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Jewell said:


> Congrats on trying! I'm glad you took a chance at it...that's what I did. Still haven't undid mine, but we shall see what they look like. There are no sections to mine, I just grabbed equal parts of hair, and twisted. lol
> 
> I noticed some of my ends are all of a sudden dry and crunchy. Now I took off a lot of hair in my BC, but I have noticed some lil straight areas...probably scab hair. I will go back over and trim more on mine myself if they still feel bad after another month of catching up on DC's.


 

Mine are still hidden under my wigs today. I won't take them down until tomorrow morning and I hope they look pretty good taken down. They're super soft right now. Of course I can't help but to touch them lol. That brittle hair was totally bugging me and a little bit more hair wouldn't hurt since I'm already pretty short. Especially if it means healthier hair. Now...the true journey begins!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I colored my hair with Cherrywood Texture & Tones last night. I hate the color (lol).  The front is too brown and the back is barely visible. BUT that conditioner inside the box is straight hair crack!!!!! It made my hair the softest it's ever been. Slip city! 

I would post pics but the color really doesn't show well. Blah! I might go to Aveda for the real deal.


----------



## Evallusion

I haven't posted in a LONG time.  I'm still hanging in there.  MY 1 month nappiversary was last month. I think I'm at about 3.5-4.5 inches all over (I suck at measuring).  I was getting tired of my hair so I got my first weave put in.  Itchy itchy.  1 week down...7 to go.  I doubt I make it though, lol.  I'll post pics when I take it out.


----------



## pookaloo83

Evallusion said:


> I haven't posted in a LONG time.  I'm still hanging in there.  MY 1 month nappiversary was last month. I think I'm at about 3.5-4.5 inches all over (I suck at measuring).  I was getting tired of my hair so I got my first weave put in.  Itchy itchy.  1 week down...7 to go.  I doubt I make it though, lol.  I'll post pics when I take it out.




From looking at your siggy your hair has grown!


----------



## cch24

I'm going back to my usual bun until my new products show up. I'm considering cowashing in the mornings like I always do, putting my hair in seven braids, and sitting under the dryer for a half hour every morning. This way I could daily cowash and protective style while still wearing my hair "out". We'll see...


----------



## Foxglove

I picked up some GVP styling creme today. I'll try it out by this weekend


----------



## Roux

peeking in. just bc'd today


----------



## Skiggle

Roux said:


> peeking in. just bc'd today





And no pics?!
You know the rules.....


----------



## Platinum

I'm starting a new job next week and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to get my hair braided. I haven't decided if I'm going to get Senegalese Twists or Box Braids, I want something that's going to last at least 8 weeks.


----------



## andromeda

Evallusion said:


> I haven't posted in a LONG time.  I'm still hanging in there.  MY 1 month nappiversary was last month. I think I'm at about 3.5-4.5 inches all over (I suck at measuring).  I was getting tired of my hair so I got my first weave put in.  Itchy itchy.  1 week down...7 to go.  I doubt I make it though, lol.  I'll post pics when I take it out.



  Your siggy is the perfect illustration of one of the things I love about afro-textured hair - it sits atop one's head like a crown, looking beautiful in side-profile.  Effortlessly regal!

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## nestlequik

andromeda said:


> ^^ lovely hair, ladies!
> 
> @nestlequik How's your hair doing?
> 
> 
> @Fab_Nikki  Why did you sell the huetiful steamer?  Which steamer did you get to replace it?  How are you linking it so far?
> 
> @cch24  Keep us updated on the results of your product trials!



It was definitely scorched.  While it still curls, it's a loose curl so I have to twist it so it blends into the rest of my hair.  

I'm never going back.  Good thing I've gone to another stylist who is great with trims (does it on wet hair) but this experience has taught me that I need to learn how to flat iron my natural hair. BTW, I've decided to hydratherma a go for a month and so far its day 3 and my hair feel so soft and moisturized.  Not moisturized like I feel product in my hair but it's actually soft and smooth when I run my fingers through some strands.  It's great, my hair doesn't feel coated, I don't have to wipe my fingers off or anything.  But it's only day 3 so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Roux

I still need to take pics, lol. feels good though! definitely hiding my hair with wigs and weaves for probably a year...maybe IDK i'm moving to the south and I know the summer gets hot so who knows what will happen, lol.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Just discoved the Tangle Teezer....ITS A NEW DAY...lol!! I love this thing 

I've been slacking on pics and updating my fotki but I'm still here and will get back on my pic/fotki grind. 

I'm loving the updates and pics from everyone...I'll be back participating soon.  I'm @ 21 months post relaxer (7 months post BC). My hair is doing great. I've been half wigging it, doing my beloved braidouts, big puffs and bunning.


----------



## -PYT

My hair is so healthy without that relaxer.  I can see the growth and feel it as my twists even swing now at the slightest head movement!  My hair never grew past my shoulders when I was relaxed.  I look forward to growing to its full potential!


----------



## sareca

I big chopped yesterday (3/7/2011).  I transitioned for 7 months. I wanted to go for one year but my hairstyles were limited to braids and buns after 4 months.  I couldn't take it one minute more. I BC at about midnight last night.   So glad I did.






Honestly it doesn't seem that different from my texlaxed hair.  The same products and procedures seem to work. This pictures is completely dry and styled with homemade flaxseed gel.


----------



## lacreolegurl

^Looks beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## LoveCraze

sareca said:


> I big chopped yesterday (3/7/2011). I transitioned for 7 months. I wanted to go for one year but my hairstyles were limited to braids and buns after 4 months. I couldn't take it one minute more. I BC at about midnight last night.  So glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly it doesn't seem that different from my texlaxed hair. The same products and procedures seem to work. This pictures is completely dry and styled with homemade flaxseed gel.


 

Simply gawjus!!! Congrats on your BC and also Congrats and welcome to Roux and fivetimestwo.

This month marks my 2 years relaxer free!! 





My puff is growing!!! Yay!!


----------



## Roux

sareca said:


> I big chopped yesterday (3/7/2011).  I transitioned for 7 months. I wanted to go for one year but my hairstyles were limited to braids and buns after 4 months.  I couldn't take it one minute more. I BC at about midnight last night.   So glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly it doesn't seem that different from my texlaxed hair.  The same products and procedures seem to work. This pictures is completely dry and styled with homemade flaxseed gel.



hey we bc'd the same day!


----------



## Foxglove

Sigh... I really tried. Braidout with the GVP smoothing ultra styling creme

Pic of the braids





I think whoever mentioned I may have thin hair may be onto something. I can't just unbraid and go









Separated





And of course in a puff for work




ETA I will add the puff was more defined than usual. I like the consistency of the GVP styling creme and I'll use it when I'm going for a more defined look. I just don't think my hair is the unbraid/untwist and go type


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Well, I'm still puffin it, mostly, though it is growing slowly but surely


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Diamond75

Thanks to you ladies, I tried my first puff a few weeks ago. I wore in a puff, ponytail or pinned it up for about 3 weeks.

I finally took a photo of my puff. I've caught up on about 5 days of posts and have a crazy shopping list... I'll have to start selling my kidneys for hair products soon.

Btw, I did my BC in 2007, but I was wearing braids then. Came out of braids in Jan. 2010 and had a BKT put in. My last BKT was in Oct and I'm letting it wear off. I want to work with my real natural hair. I had an inch taken off last week when I had it silk pressed. Once I get over my cold, I'll be back in a puff or braids.


----------



## NikkiQ

So I'm still in my twists. I didn't take them down yesterday. I was WAY too tired and pressed for time to really get a chance to play around with them. But I gotta say...my hair is SOOOOOOooooo freakin soft right now! I'll probably take them down today and take a few pics. Took the day off of work b/c of the horrible weather today. Street flooding and everything. Bleh! At least it gives me a chance to go through all of my products and see what I really need and what I can part with.


----------



## nestlequik

Foxglove said:


> Sigh... I really tried. Braidout with the GVP smoothing ultra styling creme
> 
> Pic of the braids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think whoever mentioned I may have thin hair may be onto something. I can't just unbraid and go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course in a puff for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA I will add the puff was more defined than usual. I like the consistency of the GVP styling creme and I'll use it when I'm going for a more defined look. I just don't think my hair is the unbraid/untwist and go type



Foxglove- have you tried 2 strand twists?  Braidouts don't give me the defined look that I like compared to twists.  The only time I braid, well, I hardly ever do.  I suggest trying that and see how it works.  BTW, how do you like the styling creme?


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> Sigh... I really tried. Braidout with the GVP smoothing ultra styling creme
> 
> Pic of the braids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think whoever mentioned I may have thin hair may be onto something. I can't just unbraid and go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course in a puff for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA I will add the puff was more defined than usual. I like the consistency of the GVP styling creme and I'll use it when I'm going for a more defined look. I just don't think my hair is the unbraid/untwist and go type




I believe we are hair twins. I have to separate my twist to make it look full. Most of the time I  get frustrated and put it in a puff. Here are my braidouts.







Hot mess. 







I didn't separate the back, but I did kind of pull apart the front. On ALL of my braidouts I use Qhemets AOHC. It's heavy and it holds well. I put a little water in my hands, one spritz from a spray bottle and then apply the AOHC and braid. I also go through once with my denman before braiding. My hair looks better after unbraiding when it's a teensy weensy bit wet.


----------



## sareca

Roux said:


> hey we bc'd the same day!




  Congrats!


----------



## sareca

My first "natural protective style." I was feeling ambitious and decided to try 2 strand twists yesterday.  I wish I'd  made them smaller but otherwise I'm pretty happy with them. 
*In progress...*












*All done.* It took about 3.5 hours. I added some homemade flaxseed styling lotion to the ends.








Pardon the totally tired face. 

*
This morning *I had to spray them to get 'em back laying the right way.  They shrunk a lot.  





My plan is to leave them in for a month then twist out for a week.


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about going to the braid shop today or tomorrow. Should I flat iron my hair first or just leave it in it's natural state? . I haven't been back to the African Braid shop since I BC'd. The last braider wanted me to straighten my hair first, the one before that didn't ask me to straighten but was a little rough with the parting.


----------



## tmkersha

Hi everyone.  My name is Tierra and I am new to this forum.  I have recently decided to start a blog for myself to keep track of my hair progress.  I am inviting everyone to subscribe.  It may be helpful for all of you newly naturals.  I will be posting pictures of my hair progress, various hair styles, and keep you updated on my hair regimen.   My goal is to keep myself and my subscribers in growing healthy natural hair. God Bless everyone.  

You can follow this link to go to my blog.  http://tierrasjourney.blogspot.com/  Thanks.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey

Sooo did they change the pic feature on here where you could have pics saved on here so you could upload them to different threads?

If so...then i already uploaded pics in my WL2013 thread...im on a library computer so i can't save pics on here.


----------



## Foxglove

nestlequik said:


> Foxglove- have you tried 2 strand twists?  Braidouts don't give me the defined look that I like compared to twists.  The only time I braid, well, I hardly ever do.  I suggest trying that and see how it works.  BTW, how do you like the styling creme?



Twists have the same outcome for me. Different curl/crimp pattern but the same outcome once I separate. The GVP is the perfect gel alternative I would say. I was looking for something to give me more definition in braid/twistouts and gel is notorious for leaving your hair too hard. In the past I tried mixing gel with leave in or oil but the outcome was still a little crunchy. I'll see if the definition lasts longer with this and I suspect it will. Normally by day 3-4 I lose definition and it starts looking like a regular puff. I'll post updates on day 4-5.


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> Twists have the same outcome for me. Different curl/crimp pattern but the same outcome once I separate. The GVP is the perfect gel alternative I would say. I was looking for something to give me more definition in braid/twistouts and gel is notorious for leaving your hair too hard. In the past I tried mixing gel with leave in or oil but the outcome was still a little crunchy. I'll see if the definition lasts longer with this and I suspect it will. Normally by day 3-4 I lose definition and it starts looking like a regular puff. I'll post updates on day 4-5.



You can try LongAidCurl Activator Gel!
I use it and it never made my hard or anything, great definition and a soft hold. Maybe you can do a puff and a bang/or side updo like MA2010 for alternative styles with braid/twist outs


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> You can try LongAidCurl Activator Gel!
> I use it and it never made my hard or anything, great definition and a soft hold. Maybe you can do a puff and a bang/or side updo like MA2010 for alternative styles with braid/twist outs



Y'all are really trying to bring out my PJ tendencies 
I'll add this to my list since I just bought the GVP. I'll pick this up when I finish something (I've been on an unofficial finish something before I buy something personal challenge)
ETA ya know I haven't done a bang in a while. I'll try one in the next couple of days


----------



## Evallusion

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about going to the braid shop today or tomorrow. Should I flat iron my hair first or just leave it in it's natural state? . I haven't been back to the African Braid shop since I BC'd. The last braider wanted me to straighten my hair first, the one before that didn't ask me to straighten but was a little rough with the parting.



I definitely wouldn't straighten before braiding.  Most of the time I band my hair before braiding.  Or if I'm in a hurry or if I don't mind heat at the time, I'll do a light blow dry on a low setting to stretch my hair.  What kind of braids are you going to get by the way?


----------



## Roux

sareca how long did you transition? your hair is so long!


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed my hair tonight with Skala Ceramides and would you know it...my curls popped up in my crown! I guess that trim and protein treatment helped a bit. SO happy!! Plus I found out that I'm about 2.5-3" from SL (according to the SO) so hopefully by my wedding in September I can claim it comfortably. Yay!


----------



## Platinum

Evallusion said:


> I definitely wouldn't straighten before braiding.  Most of the time I band my hair before braiding.  Or if I'm in a hurry or if I don't mind heat at the time, I'll do a light blow dry on a low setting to stretch my hair.  What kind of braids are you going to get by the way?



Evallusion I decided to just do a protein treatment, DC, and blow dry. I used Wild Growth Hair Oil on damp hair then blow dried on low.  My hair was so soft! I'll do this again for the next install. The braider was really surprised with the softness. 

ETA: I got box braids and I'm keeping them for about 8-10 weeks. I also plan to do the crown and glory method.


----------



## Cheekychica

Foxglove, before you separate your braid outs they look really defined- I think they're "frizzing" up when you start undoing them. Maybe you should try dipping your fingers in oil (evoo, castor etc) as you separate. Hopefully that way you can still keep them smooth and defined. I really want them to work for you!  I actually think I have similar hair to yours because if I don't separate enough I feel like I have too much scalp showing  I've learned to separate carefully and sometimes I use castor oil (although I usually seal with castor oil when I braid it).


----------



## sareca

Wow, I love this "New Mentions" thingy under "Your Notifications."  

Roux ; I made it 7 months into my supposedly 1 year transition.   Since I've never had hair this short I thought there was no way I could survive with hair this short.  It's only been 3 days since I BC but I loved it the first day and I love it more each passing day (shrinkage and all).


----------



## Roux

that's 7 months of growth??? wow I have no where near that much hair!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

My puff today..it started out as a twistout puff but the rain got me so its an afro puff


----------



## andromeda

^^^  love the texture of your puff and that braid across is very smart - I'll have to try that in the future because my beloved puffs put too much tension on my edges.


----------



## Roux

andromeda said:


> ^^^  love the texture of your puff and that braid across is very smart - I'll have to try that in the future because my beloved puffs put too much tension on my edges.



this is what I do on my DD's hair when I do puffs.


----------



## Platinum

mrsjohnson75 Your puff is beautiful!


----------



## Zaz

I was wasting time on tumblr when I ran across Tracee Ellis Ross' haircare regimen and thought I'd share with you ladies since she's a hair idol for so many:



> ::TRACEE ELLIS ROSS’S NATURAL HAIR CARE TIPS::
> 
> On Shampooing::
> 
> I wash my hair once a week. I use a couple different shampoos. Once a month, I use the Aveda Shampure and at the same time I’ll also rinse with the Rene Furterer Vinegar Rinse. But if you don’t want to spend that much you can use apple cider vinegar and cut it with water. Your hair will shine, but you can’t use it all the time because it will dry your hair out.
> 
> On a regular basis, I use the Goldwell’s Conditioning Shampoo.
> 
> On Conditioning::
> 
> If I’m going to wear my hair natural, with my natural curl pattern the best products are Aveda. I use the Cherry/Almond Bark Conditioner and the Deep Penetrating Revitalizer, which has an amazing smell. I also use a Denman brush. I am an advocate of Denman brushes, especially the D-4 brush. It is a rubber brush. The older it gets the better because it has gotten softer.
> 
> I separate my hair into six sections in order to brush it out. So, I don’t break my hair. And you start from the bottom. The way your mom taught you. I do this in the shower. I put more conditioner in my hair, shake my hair so my curls can find each other, and take my hair up with a big clip. Leave it in for a while, then, I turn off all the hot water and turn up the cold water. Put the cold water on low pressure because the high pressure will break up all the curls that just found each other. The low pressure cold water keeps it shiny and keeps the curl.
> 
> There’s another amazing product called Mixed Chicks, and I use that when my hair is wet and then my hair curls up really nicely. I use the Mixed Chicks Leave-In Conditioner for when I want to wear my hair natural, you know like wash and go.



I wouldn't duplicate any of the products because they're kind of expensive but I'll try her water pressure trick. It seems like one of those simple and easy tweaks that could make a difference for a WnG.


----------



## Jewell

What is a good "natural", Ayurvedic, or organic ingredients deep conditioner/mask that you ladies would rec. for natural hair?  I'm in the market for something that will coat my hair well and leave it really soft and moist.  I don't want to spend a whole lot just in case I don't like it...but would love suggestions anyway!

BTW, I'm thinkin' of trying Butters-N-Bars Herbal Conditioning Mask/Deep Conditioner.  I've seen good reviews on their site (but I know how sellers fake reviews sometimes), so has anyone here used this?  I'm LOVIN' all the gorgeous natural hair pics in this thread!  It makes me feel so good!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

SOMEBODY SLAP ME IF I EVER USE ANOTHER PERMANENT DYE IN MY HAIR!!!!!

I told my DH that I am going to shave my head (sorry I am alittle dramatic ) but I want this color GONE GONE GONE....

I washed with Aphogee shampoo then followed with the 2 minute stuff.  After that I steamed with a moisturizing conditioner (the one by Loreal).  I don't know what I am doing with this head of mine, but I am LOST...

A girl at the beauty supply store said "Oh I love your texture".  I said "thank you".  Then another girl said "Oh the front of your hair looks so goood, but the back is dry looking".   We were talking hair, so I didn't slap her.   

I NEED HELP LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for the red, being dramatic again but I need advice. 



 This is how my hair looked yesterday (AFTER I picked it out)...Can you see how the color ONLY took in the front?


----------



## EllePixie

You can use a color remover...I used one before, I got it from Ulta.


----------



## Platinum

Fab_Nikki said:


> SOMEBODY SLAP ME IF I EVER USE ANOTHER PERMANENT DYE IN MY HAIR!!!!!
> 
> I told my DH that I am going to shave my head (sorry I am alittle dramatic ) but I want this color GONE GONE GONE....
> 
> I washed with Aphogee shampoo then followed with the 2 minute stuff.  After that I steamed with a moisturizing conditioner (the one by Loreal).  I don't know what I am doing with this head of mine, but I am LOST...
> 
> A girl at the beauty supply store said "Oh I love your texture".  I said "thank you".  Then another girl said "Oh the front of your hair looks so goood, but the back is dry looking".   We were talking hair, so I didn't slap her.
> 
> I NEED HELP LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for the red, being dramatic again but I need advice.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how my hair looked yesterday (AFTER I picked it out)...Can you see how the color ONLY took in the front?





I'm sorry to hear that you're not satisfied with the new hair color. Do you want to go back to your natural color? Have you considered trying Henna and Indigo. Nice pic BTW, you have a pretty smile.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

EllePixie said:


> You can use a color remover...I used one before, I got it from Ulta.


 
*REALLY?!?! I had NO idea.  Do you know the name of it?  Did you have any negative side effects from it?  *



Platinum said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you're not satisfied with the new hair color. Do you want to go back to your natural color? Have you considered trying Henna and Indigo. Nice pic BTW, you have a pretty smile.


 
Thank you sweetie! I am scared to henna and indigo.  I do want to go back to my natural color.  I consider myself very tame when it comes to hair, although I am always looking for a change.  So, this reddish/brown is alittle to BOLD for me.  I just want my black hair with the gray streak that I put a rinse in. I told my DH I wish I had a RESTORE button like on a computer. LOL


----------



## EllePixie

This one - http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/de...gth-hair-color-remover/ID=prod2180463-product

For me, it worked awesome. I had dyed my hair black and when it started to fade it looked this ugly muddy brown, so I used it and my previous color came back. I didn't use it on my natural hair, just my relaxed hair though. But nothing bad happened, so I would assume that it would be fine on natural hair since my hair is much healthier now.

Come to think of it...I wonder if this would help remove henna...off to Google!


----------



## Skiggle

Fab, I'm sorry you don't like your hair color.
Maybe you can experiment with henna or Ayurvedic Indian Powders,
the next time. Just baby your hair and increase the moisture/protein balance.

MrsJohnson, I was looking at your puff and I thought it was a phony pony..
I love the thicknesss and juciness


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I know im late but I love your twists outs! i usually leave my twists in for a week then do a twists out the following week i found them to last very well for days and then i start doing styles like a fro hawk or some simple styles to stretch before washing.

 I see you are soming up on your one 1 yr anniversary!!



hairsothick said:


> Water+Elasta QP setting lotion+coconut oil(or oil of your choice)=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made relatively small twists all over (same size as a fine point Sharpie pen). When I took them down I didn't separate the sections. I just unraveled the two pieces and left them alone. Hopefully, this will allow me to stretch this out for a week or two. We'll see.


----------



## Foxglove

Foxglove said:


> Twists have the same outcome for me. Different curl/crimp pattern but the same outcome once I separate. The GVP is the perfect gel alternative I would say. I was looking for something to give me more definition in braid/twistouts and gel is notorious for leaving your hair too hard. In the past I tried mixing gel with leave in or oil but the outcome was still a little crunchy. I'll see if the definition lasts longer with this and I suspect it will. Normally by day 3-4 I lose definition and it starts looking like a regular puff. I'll post updates on day 4-5.



Welp, today was day 5. I rebraided my hair nightly and slept with my sleep cap. My verdict- the GVP curl creme kept "definition" longer than just QB AOHC. I went from this on day 1





to this on day 5





over 5 days. Not bad. My hair is still soft which I like and even though I lost the "definition" my hair hasn't shrunk as much as it normally would this long after washing. I'll keep using it for now. My next experiment will be the long aid activator gel but that will be after running out of something
I don't know why I keep posting these experiments. I should just get a blog but I post too infrequently. I figure I was looking for product/technique reviews from people with hair like mine when I was transitioning so I'll keep posting for the lurkers that need to see how their hair will behave with all these products


----------



## pookaloo83

Foxglove said:


> Welp, today was day 5. I rebraided my hair nightly and slept with my sleep cap. My verdict- the GVP curl creme kept "definition" longer than just QB AOHC. I went from this on day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this on day 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over 5 days. Not bad. My hair is still soft which I like and even though I lost the "definition" my hair hasn't shrunk as much as it normally would this long after washing. I'll keep using it for now. My next experiment will be the long aid activator gel but that will be after running out of something
> I don't know why I keep posting these experiments. I should just get a blog but I post too infrequently. I figure I was looking for product/technique reviews from people with hair like mine when I was transitioning so I'll keep posting for the lurkers that need to see how their hair will behave with all these products





Yes girl, keep posting. I love to see hair pics!


----------



## Sequoia

Foxglove said:


> Welp, today was day 5. I rebraided my hair nightly and slept with my sleep cap. My verdict- the GVP curl creme kept "definition" longer than just QB AOHC. I went from this on day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this on day 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over 5 days. Not bad. My hair is still soft which I like and even though I lost the "definition" my hair hasn't shrunk as much as it normally would this long after washing. I'll keep using it for now. My next experiment will be the long aid activator gel but that will be after running out of something
> I don't know why I keep posting these experiments. I should just get a blog but I post too infrequently. I figure I was looking for product/technique reviews from people with hair like mine when I was transitioning so I'll keep posting for the lurkers that need to see how their hair will behave with all these products



Please keep posting, i love hair experiments.  And your hair is lush!


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove your puff looks so thick and full. I almost regret braiding my hair back up. I'm starting orientation with a new company next week and didn't want to have to worry about my hair for a while. 

I'll be 1 year post BC next month. Keep up the good work Everyone.


----------



## bride91501

Foxglove said:


> Sigh... I really tried. Braidout with the GVP smoothing ultra styling creme
> 
> Pic of the braids
> http://i225.photobucket.com/album
> 
> I think whoever mentioned I may have thin hair may be onto something. I can't just unbraid and go
> [IMG]http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd151/sunnieg83/IMG_1110.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course in a puff for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA I will add the puff was more defined than usual. I like the consistency of the GVP styling creme and I'll use it when I'm going for a more defined look. I just don't think my hair is the unbraid/untwist and go type



Hey Foxglove- don't be frustrated. As others have mentioned, you just have to find products with the righ amount of weight for your hair.  Henna has definitely helped with this for me, fyi.  Also, this past week I put in mini-twists using homemade flaxseed gel, and I think this may be the product of my dreams. Added weight to my hair, light hold, and lots of moisture. And my hair is still very touchable (I can't stand hard, crunchy hair lol).

HTH


----------



## Imani

pookaloo83 said:


> I believe we are hair twins. I have to separate my twist to make it look full. Most of the time I  get frustrated and put it in a puff. Here are my braidouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't separate the back, but I did kind of pull apart the front. On ALL of my braidouts I use Qhemets AOHC. It's heavy and it holds well. I put a little water in my hands, one spritz from a spray bottle and then apply the AOHC and braid. I also go through once with my denman before braiding. My hair looks better after unbraiding when it's a teensy weensy bit wet.



Both of ya'll hair looks similar to mine. I am 4b/a with fine strands. It takes effort to make my hair look full.


----------



## cch24

I'm under the dryer now trying a braid out. I used the Curl Junkie Coffee Coco Curl Creme and Curl Junkie Aloe Fix Gel. I'm not opposed to using products with silicones (actually, I love them) but I've been curious about these products. I'm going to try to wear the braid out until Tuesday, and then re-do it with my JessiCurl products. I'll post pictures if it doesn't look horrible.


----------



## cch24

meh. those products DEFINITELY didn't have enough hold. my hair was soft and defined, but wayyy too fluffy. my braidout was better when i used aussie moist and tigi curlesque curl creme. better luck next time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Shampooed and DC'd my hair today. I am just in love with my texture. Thick and kinky curly. Totally diggin it!


----------



## cch24

I have to add that the Curl Junkie Coffee Coco Curl Creme is extremely moisturizing. I used it as a leave-in today and sealed it with my ceramide mix. Unfortunately, I feel like I have to use a lot of it, and at $22 for 8 ounces (although i got 15% off at CurlMart) it's not really worth it...

ETA: It has been about 2 hours since I applied the curl creme and my hair feels DRY. Maybe it was the aloe fix that moisturized my hair? Either way, I have to figure out how to use these products up.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hey Ladies, haven't checked in recently. I did a high up do from  twist out this weekend, I absolutely love it!! More pics in blog and fotki. HHG


----------



## hairsothick

Washing and deep conditioning right now.  I'm gonna do a blow out, a length check, and put in some more mini twists.  I will post the pics on my BC anniversary date this Saturday.


----------



## LoveCraze

hairsothick said:


> Washing and deep conditioning right now. I'm gonna do a blow out, a length check, and put in some more mini twists. I will post the pics on my BC anniversary date this Saturday.


 

Stepiphanie love your updo!!

hairsothick Oh cool, I was thinking to do a blowout for my BC anniversary next month. IDK, I may do it even sooner. We'll see...Would love to see your results!


----------



## andromeda

Stepiphanie Lovely style!  Your skin is like buttah!

hairsothick  I have my hanky on standby for your pics!  I'm sure I'll be shedding a tear or two in awe of your blowout.


----------



## pookaloo83

So I'm taking down my crochet's and when I was cutting the crochet hair low so it can be easy to take out, I chopped my own hair as well!  My left side is now shorter than my right!  I think I cut about 3 cornrows on the left.


----------



## Stepiphanie

andromeda said:


> @Stepiphanie Lovely style!  Your skin is like buttah!
> 
> Thanks girl!! Ironically enough I was just at the end of a bad break out, so my make up helped, but I must say the oil cleansing method has really help smooth out my skin texture.
> 
> pookaloo83 Sorry to hear that girl. I had that happen once when I let my fiance cut out my weave for me. Hopefully it's just some small sections


----------



## pookaloo83

Stepiphanie said:


> andromeda said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stepiphanie Lovely style!  Your skin is like buttah!
> 
> Thanks girl!! Ironically enough I was just at the end of a bad break out, so my make up helped, but I must say the oil cleansing method has really help smooth out my skin texture.
> 
> @pookaloo83 Sorry to hear that girl. I had that happen once when I let my fiance cut out my weave for me. Hopefully it's just some small sections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stepiphanie it was in the back, so you can't really tell thank goodness!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alta Angel

Um, excuse me Stepiphanie...

You are going to have to describe, in great detail, how you created that style!  I love it!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I helped my future SIL BC this weekend. I love her texture (4a/b I think). She is very unsure about it but I am going to keep motivating her. It was very exciting and she can definitely rock the short TWA.

In other news MY HAIR IS BACK!!!!!!!!! After the dye fiasco, it's back to normal now. I thought I was about to shave my head lol

Oyin and Darcy Botanicals I LOVE YOU!!!!! lol


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Fab_Nikki said:


> I helped my future SIL BC this weekend. I love her texture (4a/b I think). *She is very unsure about it but I am going to keep motivating her.* It was very exciting and she can definitely rock the short TWA.
> 
> In other news MY HAIR IS BACK!!!!!!!!! After the dye fiasco, it's back to normal now. I thought I was about to shave my head lol
> 
> Oyin and Darcy Botanicals I LOVE YOU!!!!! lol




You should show her some fotki pics or pics from this thread of ppl who's hair type is similar. Looking at pics of 4a/b hair keeps me motivated.  I'm glad your hair is back to normal.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

My hair today. I did a twist out bun but then decided to split it into 4 sections and pin them into the middle.


----------



## SherylsTresses

So I tried KCKT because I was out of my beloved Giovanni leave-in and styled my hair into a slick bun. My bun looked horrible and DH talked about it.  erplexed I quickly cowashed and used my newly purchased GDLI.   Not sure if I'll ever try KCNT or Qhemet AOHC anymore.


----------



## Foxglove

It's been a busy month and I haven't had time to reply to everybody individually. Just popped in to say thanks everybody for all the hair love!


----------



## fivetimestwo

So I did the BC a little more than a week ago and since this is my second time going natural (not counting being born natural ) I've noticed that my hair is not "behaving" like it did when I was natural from 04-08. My hair is IMO, much thinner. I think the curl pattern is roughly the same so I don't think I've had a change in hair type. I am I am 3C at the nape and 4a everywhere else but my hair will not make a fro, I can't seem to get a decent twist out (this was my staple style before as a natural) and my WNGs just don't "hang" right.

Has anyone gone natural again and noticed that their hair is much different than before? I really don't know what to do with it at this point. I have been wearing it up because that's the only style that doesn't look absolutely ridiculous and anorexic. I was so happy to chop because I thought it meant I could enjoy my hair again (hid my transitioning hair under half-wigs and lacefronts) but I'm not having much fun right now.


----------



## Alta Angel

OK, so it's not just me.  I used this as the base for the infamous Kimmaytube Leave in after my wash yesterday and I hated it .  I also attempted a wash-n-go using this and the Curling Custard and it was a complete failure.  I will stick to using Giovanni Direct Leave in for my leave in base and a conditioner and Ecostyler if I ever attempt a WNG again.




SherylsTresses said:


> So I tried KCKT because I was out of my beloved Giovanni leave-in and styled my hair into a slick bun. My bun looked horrible and DH talked about it.  erplexed I quickly cowashed and used my newly purchased GDLI.   Not sure if I'll ever try KCNT or Qhemet AOHC anymore.


----------



## Cheekychica

I've got pitchas!!!!!!! I'm getting closer to my 1 year BC anniversary (May) and I'm finally starting to see some growth. I have some pics from this wknd.

I started out with my sides pulled back






But then I decided to go with a big fro instead









For comparison, here's a pic from last July


----------



## cch24

I finally found the perfect product combination to give me smooth, shiny, and sleek braidouts. I love the fluffy look on others, but it's just not for me. I used Mixed Chicks as leave-in and Tigi Curlesque Curl Amplifier as a styler. I put in eight braids and used my satin covered foam rollers to curl the ends. Now if only I had the perfect dryer... After one hour under the dryer and one hour napping my ends were still wet. I ordered a stand up dryer from Sally's and I'm hoping that will make my hair dry in less time. Until then, I'm rocking two pigtail braids.


----------



## NikkiQ

How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.


----------



## LoveCraze

I typically shampoo wash/cowash once a week. I try to alternate between the two. I also try to DC once a week.


----------



## Zaz

Anyone using Curls brand product? I tried doing a search but the word curls is so common on hair boards that I can't really find much  I vaguely recall reading good things about Curls milkshake but I'm not sure.

I bought some Curl creme brulee from Bed bath and beyond while I was in NYC and I really like the smell. I went on their website and it's not sold there because apparently they split the line into high and low end. So if I want to repurchase I'd have to order from Target instead of directly from them. The website stuff is high end, and the products sold at Target... is the lower end line (I'm not sure why though the prices seem about the same to me)

Anyhow, has anyone used either sides of this line? Also would the Curls souffle be the equivalent of the Creme brulee?


----------



## Zaz

NikkiQ said:


> How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.



I've been cowashing daily and trying out new products for my wash n gos. I find that I prefer styling cremes to gels so I'm using up all my gels right now to phase out all but one tub that I'll keep to pull my hair back.


----------



## Platinum

NikkiQ said:


> How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.



I'm cowashing 2-3 times a week but I'm going to cowash daily in the summer.


----------



## Foxglove

NikkiQ said:


> How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.



Every 4-5 days


----------



## Stepiphanie

Alta Angel said:


> Um, excuse me Stepiphanie...
> 
> You are going to have to describe, in great detail, how you created that style!  I love it!




Alta Angel , it was actually pretty simple, I had taken my twists out and instead of wearing it down I pinned up high. Started in the back, then the L side, pinned it slightly to the R to create a swoopy bang effect, than I pinned the right, I fluffed the top a bit for volume and voila!! 

HTH


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> I finally found the perfect product combination to give me smooth, shiny, and sleek braidouts. I love the fluffy look on others, but it's just not for me. I used Mixed Chicks as leave-in and Tigi Curlesque Curl Amplifier as a styler. I put in eight braids and used my satin covered foam rollers to curl the ends. Now if only I had the perfect dryer... After one hour under the dryer and one hour napping my ends were still wet. I ordered a stand up dryer from Sally's and I'm hoping that will make my hair dry in less time. Until then, I'm rocking two pigtail braids.


Cc24' this sound good I have the same problems with my braidouts.  I tried jane carter curl define and uncle funky in the last two days and nothing.


----------



## Ltown

fivetimestwo said:


> So I did the BC a little more than a week ago and since this is my second time going natural (not counting being born natural ) I've noticed that my hair is not "behaving" like it did when I was natural from 04-08. My hair is IMO, much thinner. I think the curl pattern is roughly the same so I don't think I've had a change in hair type. I am I am 3C at the nape and 4a everywhere else but my hair will not make a fro, I can't seem to get a decent twist out (this was my staple style before as a natural) and my WNGs just don't "hang" right.
> 
> Has anyone gone natural again and noticed that their hair is much different than before? I really don't know what to do with it at this point. I have been wearing it up because that's the only style that doesn't look absolutely ridiculous and anorexic. I was so happy to chop because I thought it meant I could enjoy my hair again (hid my transitioning hair under half-wigs and
> 
> 
> lacefronts) but I'm not having much fun right now.




Congratulations on being natural!  I have been natural for a year and still learning what products and techinque will work, it takes time to learn how to manage your hair.  Try to get sample products, so you don't get caught up in PJ like me.  I thought i knew my hair too from the past but last time i was natural i wore it twa so thst was simple.  Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Sequoia

NikkiQ said:


> How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.



I don't co-wash, it causes build up on my scalp and makes it itchy.  I wash with diluted JASON shampoo, which is SLS free. 



Zaz said:


> Anyone using Curls brand product? I tried doing a search but the word curls is so common on hair boards that I can't really find much  I vaguely recall reading good things about Curls milkshake but I'm not sure.
> 
> I bought some Curl creme brulee from Bed bath and beyond while I was in NYC and I really like the smell. I went on their website and it's not sold there because apparently they split the line into high and low end. So if I want to repurchase I'd have to order from Target instead of directly from them. The website stuff is high end, and the products sold at Target... is the lower end line (I'm not sure why though the prices seem about the same to me)
> 
> Anyhow, has anyone used either sides of this line? Also would the Curls souffle be the equivalent of the Creme brulee?



I've only tried Curls Milkshake and Curls whipped cream and to be honest I had no idea why I bought them (a moment of weakness, i guess).  

The milkshake was like water, didn't moisturise, define or do anything for my hair. I don't think it was made for my type 4b hair, would probably work better for other hair types. (I really, really don't know why I got this ) 

The whipped cream is a bit better- i use it to twist and it gives me a decent, defined twistout.  I can't use too much though or my hair feels greasy.


----------



## SherylsTresses

NikkiQ said:


> How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.


 
I shampoor or cowash once a week.  I'm terribly hair lazy; I do wear my hair pinned up with my ends tucked in so I don't lose any moisture.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

NikkiQ said:


> How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.


 
_Right now I'm cowashing every day and loving the effect!!! I don't know what I'll do when it gets longer.erplexed I use Pantene with grapeseed oil mixed in, put a head band on and let it air dry. Almost every day I tell my DH how much I love my natural hair. BTW he loves it too!!_


----------



## cch24

Ltown I just started experimenting with braidouts and I happened upon a good regimen fairly quickly. Since I like my hair to be sleek and defined with less volume I've found that using a creamy leave-in that spreads well (or even plain old conditioner) with a styler on top works very well. When my braids look smooth and shiny I know my braidout is going to look good. I also only use my hands to smooth the products because my hair straightens very easily from the weight. What products have you tried?


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> @Ltown I just started experimenting with braidouts and I happened upon a good regimen fairly quickly. Since I like my hair to be sleek and defined with less volume I've found that using a creamy leave-in that spreads well (or even plain old conditioner) with a styler on top works very well. When my braids look smooth and shiny I know my braidout is going to look good. I also only use my hands to smooth the products because my hair straightens very easily from the weight. What products have you tried?


 
CCh24, you are my hair twin This is my issue too, I don't like all the volume although lately folks have been giving comments. I have tried kccc with kckt(yuck), ecostyler, miss jessie. Monday tried Jane carter curl fine nope, yesterday uncle funky gel (no) I had samples of JC/UF so good thing. I don't like wax or anything with glycerin. I have gotten my best braidout with just using gvp paul mitchell detangler using the curly girl methods. So I need to stick to that which seems to be the same for you. I use kckt as my leave in. Since I don't like volume either I been bunning but my edges are starting to get thin and I didn't go natural to stay in buns forever.


----------



## twatombl

I recently began posting and have a lot of catching up to do, I lurked the board for a short time and am so thankful for all of the tips shared.  As a new natural one frustration I'm having is all the money spent on trying products!

Ltown I see you didn't like kccc at all or uncle funky and had samples for Uncle Funky and Jane, did you also try samples for the other brands, or is there a thread that provides brands that offer sample sizes? I haven't been on the board long but I already know I am a PJ lol!


----------



## Ltown

twatombl said:


> I recently began posting and have a lot of catching up to do, I lurked the board for a short time and am so thankful for all of the tips shared.  As a new natural one frustration I'm having is all the money spent on trying products!
> 
> Ltown I see you didn't like kccc at all or uncle funky and had samples for Uncle Funky and Jane, did you also try samples for the other brands, or is there a thread that provides brands that offer sample sizes? I haven't been on the board long but I already know I am a PJ lol!


twatombl
In Maryland there is a natural hair store that stock a lot of products and they offer sample, rare opportunity with that one, most pf the products i brought.  There is a thread you can search for in the exchange forum, it call hate it dump on me, or just start a thread wanted and name it.  There is alot of friendly ladies that will share.


----------



## PrissyMiss

NikkiQ said:


> How often are you ladies cowashing? Totally random I know, but just curious.



I cowash every other day because I am protective styling under a half-wig. I think when I actually wear my hair out more I will cowash every day in the summer.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm the same way. I PS everyday with full and half wigs so I cowash daily at the moment. Trying to get my ridiculous collection of conditioners down in the process while finding out which is better for me. 2 birds with one stone. I do find that my hair can be a bit dry by the end of the day. When I get home from work and take the wig off prior to hopping in the shower and cowashing, it seems like it sucked up all the moisture throughout the day. What do you do to combat this if you have the same problem?


----------



## nestlequik

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'm the same way. I PS everyday with full and half wigs so I cowash daily at the moment. Trying to get my ridiculous collection of conditioners down in the process while finding out which is better for me. 2 birds with one stone. I do find that my hair can be a bit dry by the end of the day. When I get home from work and take the wig off prior to hopping in the shower and cowashing, it seems like it sucked up all the moisture throughout the day. What do you do to combat this if you have the same problem?



What are you using NikkiQ?  It could be a few things- too much protein, not using a leave-in, etc.

So I decided to bring in my humidifier.  I wear my hair in a twist out and even though I moisturize in the morning and at night my ends are still dry.  I realized my little heater I like to keep on since it's so cold in my office may be the culprit.  With all that dry air from the hvac and my little heater, no wonder my hair tends to be dry.  So we'll see if this humidifier works.


----------



## NikkiQ

I cowash with whatever cheapie conditioner I have available. I use KCKT, Mixed Silk, or Silk Elements leave in after every cowash. I used an Aphogee 2-step treatment about 2 weeks ago. To moisturize, I have Cantu, Profectiv,or CFCG, and seal with Hot 6 Oil. Any help for me?


----------



## andromeda

NiikiQ  what do you use as a wigcap?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Just my regular wig cap


----------



## andromeda

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Just my regular wig cap


If it's a stocking wig cap, that's sucking the moisture from your hair. You should wear a satin/silk scarf/bonnet as a wigcap to lock in your moisture. If you want something with a tighter fit and less fabric, you should be able to find satin scull caps at your local bss or online.

eta: Also, maybe you can try whole-head baggying to keep moisture intact during the day.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Who's taking advantage of the Hairveda sale?

I ordered Hairveda Sitrinillah. I was considering ordering the Vatika Frosting but aside from the delectable name, it seems like glorified coconut oil. I'm sure it's a great product, but I already have all the ingredients (coconut oil, amla, henna, lemon) in my posession, so...


----------



## Ltown

andromeda said:


> If it's a stocking wig cap, that's sucking the moisture from your hair. You should wear a satin/silk scarf/bonnet as a wigcap to lock in your moisture. If you want something with a tighter fit and less fabric, you should be able to find satin scull caps at your local bss or online.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Who's taking advantage of the Hairveda sale?
> 
> I ordered Hairveda Sitrinillah. I was considering ordering the Vatika Frosting but aside from the delectable name, it seems like glorified coconut oil. I'm sure it's a great product, but I already have all the ingredients (coconut oil, amla, henna, lemon) in my posession, so...


 
I tried to get some sitrinillah but it out of order? how is that when the orders are suppose to be hand made to order I like the frosting especially the smell and ordered and do have coconut oil but it does have some herbal in it. Maybe I can added something next time to my infusion just got to get that frosting or vanilla smell.


----------



## andromeda

Ltown said:


> I tried to get some sitrinillah but it out of order? how is that when the orders are suppose to be hand made to order I like the frosting especially the smell and ordered and do have coconut oil but it does have some herbal in it. Maybe I can added something next time to my infusion just got to get that frosting or vanilla smell.


 
That's why I had my alarm set. I think it actually might have started going off at midnight but I woke up at my bioprogrammed time of 6AM (well, 5 AM pre-daylight savings) and immediately got on the computer to order. I promise I didn't hoard all the sitrinillah - I only bought 3. 

re: vatika frosting - you're right, it is more than coconut oil - it's vatika. Now that I think of it, I actually have some Dabur Vatika from the begginning of my hhj. It's solid right now so i need to warm it up to get it out of the bottle. I was soooo tempted to buy the frosting (based on the name alone and how others have described the smell) but I just couldn't.do.it. 

I'm gonna put my order in the back of my mind because I know it'll be a while before I get it.


----------



## NikkiQ

andromeda said:


> If it's a stocking wig cap, that's sucking the moisture from your hair. You should wear a satin/silk scarf/bonnet as a wigcap to lock in your moisture. *If you want something with a tighter fit and less fabric, you should be able to find satin scull caps at your local bss or online.*
> 
> eta: Also, maybe you can try whole-head baggying to keep moisture intact during the day.


 
Off to Sally's I go! Thanks so much for your help andromeda!!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Here are my pics from today. I'm loving my natural hair. This is my first time adding a flower and I love how it turned out.  I'll be experimenting more this weekend!!


----------



## PeJae

Hello Everyone! I am new to LHCF. My last relaxer was 14 weeks ago. I did a BC yesterday...on my own...lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

PeJae:  you did a good job!!!  Look at that smile!!  You look really happy!  HHJ


----------



## PeJae

2sweetnsugarland: Thanks I am so happy to get rid of that damage permed hair and start fresh. I'm exited about my hair care journey.


----------



## SherylsTresses

My bun at 19 months post. Couldn't believe I could do it...!!!


----------



## MA2010

I plum forgot about the Hairveda sale. Dang it!!!!


----------



## BayAreaDream

PeJae your cut looks great!! Congratulations on your BC and Welcome


----------



## andromeda

@PeJae Love your hair! How did it feel doing the BC yourself? 

ps - I'm assuming your name doesn't refer to you being a product junky, since you're new to lhcf. Or have you already got bitten by the product junky bug?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I got a new wig today - my first lace front. R&B Collection Kim. I intended to get something SL+ along the lines of Outre Polly or Bobbi Boss Otto. I tried on Kim, which is short, on a whim and she...err, I mean it...just clicked! A couple of pics:









I also bought Outre Tammy but I don't know what to do with it. I've been spoiled by full wigs, so I'm too lazy to do all that blending business. A downside of full wigs is looking like a scalpless oddity, so the lace front is a good compromise.


----------



## Zaz

I got bitten by spring colouring fever and dyed my hair burgundy last week (it's a rinse so it shouldn't do any damage and won't last long) I straightened my hair again to see what the colour looked like straight and I wanted to try the hot comb I bought 3 weeks ago to use on my roots. Now I definitely got it down, hot comb the roots and maxiglide the rest, it looks as straight as I could get it during my relaxer days:

Before & after :









How I wore it today, a low side bun with a lil flat twisty thingy in the front:


----------



## Zaz

And here's my unstraightened hair with the red.
Right after I coloured it, my forehead was still stained:





Day 2 before my workout:





Day 3 after styling it:













The colour's holding up pretty well but the wash n gos got annoying because I don't use a diffuser so I leave the house with slightly damp hair. It was leaking and making a red ring on all my shirt collars  That's partly why I straightened it also.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^LOVE the color! What color is that if you don't mind me asking? Zaz


----------



## Zaz

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^LOVE the color! What color is that if you don't mind me asking? Zaz



I used Manic Panic's Vampire Red, I got it at Sally's for about $10. I was googling and found that some people had nice results using semi permanent dye over henna because it doesn't change the actual hair colour, just sits on top. I've been having issues dying my hair over months of henna treated hair. 

After debating whether I wanted blue hair for a bit  I decided on vampire red after seeing girl #3's results. 

*I did not bleach my hair.*


----------



## Imani

Zaz said:


> Anyone using Curls brand product? I tried doing a search but the word curls is so common on hair boards that I can't really find much  I vaguely recall reading good things about Curls milkshake but I'm not sure.
> 
> I bought some Curl creme brulee from Bed bath and beyond while I was in NYC and I really like the smell. I went on their website and it's not sold there because apparently they split the line into high and low end. So if I want to repurchase I'd have to order from Target instead of directly from them. The website stuff is high end, and the products sold at Target... is the lower end line (I'm not sure why though the prices seem about the same to me)
> 
> Anyhow, has anyone used either sides of this line? Also would the Curls souffle be the equivalent of the Creme brulee?



Zaz  I'm 4b/a and Curls products didn't really do much for me. Not enough moisture. I tried the more expensive line, the one they sell on their website and in whole foods.  I tried the cleansing creme, coconut sublime, and the tea ectasy conditioner.  Hair didn't get clean enough for me w/the cleansing creme. And the conditioners just didn't have much moisture, esp the tea ectasy.


----------



## Imani

SherylsTresses said:


> My bun at 19 months post. Couldn't believe I could do it...!!!



SherylsTresses. Your bun in really nice.  

I can't wait until I am able to make a bun.  I have so many layers though, esp in the front, and with my shrinkage, it will be forever and a day before I can make one.


----------



## Imani

I have yet to wear a single natural style with my real hair. I am just always in half wigs, its quick and easy and keeping my hair healthy for now.  I haven't really found anything that would be cute on me at my current length.  Maybe I will be in the mood to experiment this summer or later when I get more length


----------



## Zaz

Sequoia said:


> I don't co-wash, it causes build up on my scalp and makes it itchy.  I wash with diluted JASON shampoo, which is SLS free.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only tried Curls Milkshake and Curls whipped cream and to be honest I had no idea why I bought them (a moment of weakness, i guess).
> 
> The milkshake was like water, didn't moisturise, define or do anything for my hair. I don't think it was made for my type 4b hair, would probably work better for other hair types. (I really, really don't know why I got this )
> 
> The whipped cream is a bit better- i use it to twist and it gives me a decent, defined twistout.  I can't use too much though or my hair feels greasy.





Imani said:


> Zaz  I'm 4b/a and Curls products didn't really do much for me. Not enough moisture. I tried the more expensive line, the one they sell on their website and in whole foods.  I tried the cleansing creme, coconut sublime, and the tea ectasy conditioner.  Hair didn't get clean enough for me w/the cleansing creme. And the conditioners just didn't have much moisture, esp the tea ectasy.



Thanks for the answer ladies. So that's two lukewarm reviews for the salon Curls line, I guess I won't be ordering it. I do like the _creme brulee_ though and I'd been looking for a nice creme styler so I'll probably repurchase it when it's done. Plus if I get it at Bed bath and beyond it only costs me $8 with those 20% off coupons they're always sending me


----------



## Roux

finally got my sulfur. about to mix it with some aloe vera oil and get to growing...still wigging it.


----------



## hairsothick

Happy nappiversary to me!





















I will make a thread one day next week with comparison pics and stuff.


----------



## MummysGirl

Your hair's beautiful hairsothick!!!! Can't wait to see your thread!

SherylsTresses Wow! That's a lotta hair for 19 months 

Ladies... beautiful hair ALL ROUND!


----------



## MummysGirl

It's 27 months since my last relaxer and 9 months since I chopped 

I'm 500% positive I'm never relaxing my hair again. I absolutely love my hair 

This was my hair on Saturday:









I don't know when next I'm going to straighten my hair... maybe June (my birthday month). Maybe December. 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## Sequoia

^^^ That's a nice style- I spy a banana clip but is that a flat twist/braid at the back?


----------



## andromeda

@hairsothick  Lovely! Your hair reminds of cythiarf's - so thick and lush! Did you leave your twists out at the end? Do you dip the ends in water so that they curl up?

@MummysGirl Congrats on your milestone. Your hair looks great!


----------



## MummysGirl

Sequoia said:


> ^^^ That's a nice style- I spy a banana clip but *is that a flat twist/braid at the back*?



Thank you  Yes it's a loose french braid 



andromeda said:


> @MummysGirl Congrats on your milestone. Your hair looks great!



Thank you


----------



## hairsothick

andromeda said:


> @hairsothick  Lovely! Your hair reminds of cythiarf's - so thick and lush! Did you leave your twists out at the end? Do you dip the ends in water so that they curl up?



Yeah, I left the out. I haven't dipped them yet due to laziness lol.  I usually put some oil and water in a cup and dip them in there.


----------



## Imani

MummysGirl said:


> It's 27 months since my last relaxer and 9 months since I chopped
> 
> I'm 500% positive I'm never relaxing my hair again. I absolutely love my hair
> 
> This was my hair on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know when next I'm going to straighten my hair... maybe June (my birthday month). Maybe December.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing Ladies


 
Wow thats so cute. How in the world did you get all your hair back into a banana clip???


----------



## Imani

*How long is it taking everyone to detangle? *


I decided to time myself yesterday when i washed and it took me 2 hrs to detangle.  It could probably be less than that, but I'm anal about detangling. I only comb my hair twice a month so I want to make sure its detangled really well and carefully. 

Doing my hair has become very time consuming and boring right now. Detangle, wash, steam, braid, and wig it. I'm thinking this summer I might experiment w/some styles. At least try a twist out or some twists. Or get some twist extensions if I can find a braider I trust.


----------



## EllePixie

Takes me about 15 minutes to detangle. If my hair is really tangled (like if I sleep on a cotton pillowcase or some junk), it may take 30.


----------



## Alta Angel

@ Imani Girl, yes...start experimenting!  I finally got tired of doing buns and hiding my hair.  I first ventured into puffs and updos, but eventually I started wearing my hair out.  Now I am completely out of control.  It's gotten to the point where I have had to go back to PSing just to keep my hands out of it!

Have fun with it!  Experiment on the weekends when you have more time.  And wow.  It takes you 2 hours to detangle?  Do you prepoo?


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I am back on that JUICE!!! I used some Carefree this morning, my hair is very moisturized and super soft.  

I finally found the super stretchy Goody's headbands that I can double to get a nice secure puff.  My puff still needs work but its coming right along.

I put a black rinse over my "reddish/brown" hair and it took nicely.  But due to cowashing I give it a week before the rinse is gone. Ay dios mio!!!!


----------



## Imani

Alta Angel said:


> @ Imani Girl, yes...start experimenting! I finally got tired of doing buns and hiding my hair. I first ventured into puffs and updos, but eventually I started wearing my hair out. Now I am completely out of control. It's gotten to the point where I have had to go back to PSing just to keep my hands out of it!
> 
> Have fun with it! Experiment on the weekends when you have more time. And wow. It takes you 2 hours to detangle? Do you prepoo?


 
@Alta Angel Yeah I prepoo with evoo. I have fine strands so I take my time when detangling. 

As for styles, I just have been focusing on other things in my life right now and havent felt like spending hrs on my hair only for it to look crazy or last one day. I did twist a section the other day just to see how they would look. They looked nice just not as long as id like. I will try to do the whole head one day to get the full effect. 

eta: also I really don't see myself wearing many loose styles. It would take a tremendous amount of effort to keep it from drying and frizzing out. My hair is VERY porous. Just trying to pull it back and get it to slick down neatly would take tremendous effort. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Foxglove

Hi guys! Been lurking for a while. It's my 1 year BC anniversary tomorrow 


Recent







Recent













I don't have a recent shrunken pic or stretched pics but I'll take those in the next few days when I wash


----------



## cch24

Foxglove we BC'd on the same day?! Congratulations on making it one year! I've been thinking back on my hair when I cut it and how short I thought it was, especially comparing it to the lengths that I'm at now. I wonder how I'll feel at this time next year. I'm pretty sure when I straighten my hair in May I'll be at/very close to MBL, so there's still hope for me to hit WL between October and December!!!


----------



## ycj1

hairsothick said:


> Washing and deep conditioning right now.  I'm gonna do a blow out, a length check, and put in some more mini twists.  I will post the pics on my BC anniversary date this Saturday.


Wow, you talk about the perfect twist out!!!!!!!!!!!

BRILLIANT


----------



## keysha4515

When you BCd *On my B-day, March 21st 2011*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *2yrs and 4 months*
Have you been natural before? When? *First time in my adult life*
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness *umm... I just know it is 3c. Still working on a regimen. Since it's hot, I will probably wash or cowash twice a week. *
Your current regimen *Still working on one*
Your favorite styles *Wash and Go's so far*
Your current length and goal length *Current lenghth, collar bone stretched. Goal length, Waistlenth stretched*
Your photo album, if any *Check out my Youtube channel. Username chinablk84 for pictures*


----------



## BayAreaDream

1 weeks shy of being 3 months natural... I've been in twist for most of that time. My puff is getting bigger, now I'm just waiting for some hang time! I'll be in braids till the summer!


----------



## NikkiQ

11 months since my last relaxer!!! Best decision I ever made


----------



## -PYT

I feel so late.  The other day, I washed my hair then left conditioner in it and sealed and it dried so soft   Why have I not done this before?!  I could see some wash n go puffs in my summer if this keeps working out so well.


----------



## Roux

just made a wig!


----------



## Platinum

Checking in...Still wearing braids for a while. Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## nestlequik

I've made 2 major changes in my routine which I think will help me retain more moisture.  One of them you guys know very well but I slept on- baggying.  

I tried it in the past with a plastic cap but hated it because it was noisy at night with all my tossing and turning, and it made my scalp really sweaty.  Well, I tried it again with saran wrap, just wrapping the sides and leaving the top open and it seems to be working.  When I unraveled my twists this morning they were so soft.  Why did it take me so long to do this???

The second change is putting a small humidifier in my office.  I think that small change will yield big results since my hair is always dry when I get home.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey yall!! i know ive been gone for awhile! i miss you guys! hope all is well with everyone. i was wondering if i should get a weave for the spring and throughout the summer? i have hairesthetics, kinky straight which is awesome! and when its washed, it looks like hair hair when its blowdried. its so full and thick! but i was wondering if its really possible to do being natural. i would have to blowdry my hair at least every two weeks, and i just dunno if its pointless or not.  i was thinking about getting it done sometime in april. any advice would b great! thx


----------



## Roux

so i cowashed and decided to revisit two things i have avoided since the bc: KCKT and my modified denman.

I LOVED the denman in the shower with my hair sopping wet with conditioner. I also discovered that shrinkage is a BEAST! I really didn't think that I had much hair because while damp it wouldn't gather in a pony despite being probably SL if I straightened. Well I was able to brush it all back and get in in a pony in shower and when I rinsed all conditioner out I was able to as well. 

So another thing learned...my hair has to be beat into submission, lol no just wetting it, brushing it and it doing what I want to do. I also seem to have quite a few relaxed ends left in areas that i am getting annoyed with snipping so i'm leaving them be they will probably break off eventually. 

I applied the KCKT before using my sulfur mix and then used eco styler to do my twists. curious to see how my hair will be in the morning.


----------



## LoveCraze

So I decided to do a blowout on my hair. It is so huge.









I also posted a vid on it.


----------



## Roux

steph I love your hair! I have a bit of the same color on my ends.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I finally can do an updo that I Like!


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> So I decided to do a blowout on my hair. It is so huge.
> 
> I also posted a vid on it.



I just watched your video and I'm reeeeeeally tempted to get a blowout


----------



## Alta Angel

I am still doing the same old, same old.  I will probably be wearing a bun for the upcoming week.  I can't believe that I am 22 months post relaxer!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Congrats Alta...!!!


----------



## Imani

Alta Angel  Is that a twistout?


----------



## Alta Angel

This is a week old braidout done with 10 braids (4 in front 6 in back).  Twistouts do not provide me with enough "hold".  I rebraided with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie the night before I took this pic.  I know I have said this before, but I love this stuff!




Imani said:


> @Alta Angel  Is that a twistout?


----------



## NikkiQ

My friend just sent me this pic and thought I'd share. This is on the day after my BC


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ycj1

SherylsTresses said:


> Congrats Alta...!!!


I am eagerly awaiting the day when my pony/bun is as large as yours!


----------



## ycj1

I am out of the yarn braid extentions, been out since the end of Feb. My scalp is now finally loosing the sorness I experienced. I think I will retire them for a while and the fact that I am not trying to loose my temples. Once I figure out how to download pics I will. Just purchased a new laptop so it's taking some time learning how to resize pics with itl


----------



## ycj1

mrsjohnson75 said:


> My hair today. I did a twist out bun but then decided to split it into 4 sections and pin them into the middle.


Love the thickness of yr hair!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaz

I did a southern tease bun on a leftover small twists I did a couple of days ago:






I also dyed my hair again, this time I bleached random parts of it to do some foil highlights using 20 developer and Wella bleach powder from Sally's, then I dyed it using L'oréal Medium reddish brown (5RB):






 after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the rate I'm going, I'll have to wait and see if I have any hair left by the end of the year


----------



## Foxglove

Zaz said:


> I did a southern tease bun on a leftover small twists I did a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also dyed my hair again, this time I bleached random parts of it to do some foil highlights using 20 developer and Wella bleach powder from Sally's, then I dyed it using L'oréal Medium reddish brown (5RB):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the rate I'm going, I'll have to wait and see if I have any hair left by the end of the year



Omg I love the color


----------



## hairsothick

Zaz, you are making me want highlights now.  I don't think I can though because of henna.


----------



## Roux

Zaz I was afraid when I saw those red patches, lol but the results are great!

So, after seeing Miryouki's bc and saw that her hair looks the same length as mine I measured and my back section is CBL. which is interesting...I don't feel right claiming it though.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Hey Everybody!  I've been waiting to post in here for the longest! I BC'd yesterday night and I made a thread this morning. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=535471 

I'm so excited to start this journey! I havent been natural since I was 12. Which is about 9 years ago for me and at the time I wasnt the one taking care of my hair anyway so i dont remember much. I was also wondering what can do I do with my hair now? What were some styles you all did when your hair was so short? and I know I could do a puff, but I would like to try out some other things as well. Now I'm off to go drool over all these amazing pics in this thread!


----------



## Ltown

Congratulations recent naturals!

StephElise, blowout is nice as always!


----------



## Zaz

hairsothick I actually got the hilghlights because of my hennaed hair, I read that was the only way to get rid of henna was to bleach the hair. I think that's why my hair turned bright orange after the bleach. I was too chicken to bleach my whole head so I figured I'd start with highlights first and see what happens.

Roux this was my face after I saw myself  my cousin was like, you better hope you actually get the highlights you want and don't get stuck with this in between hair, I was scared too. 
I think I feel the same way about claiming lengths post BC because of the uneven layers, until the crown reaches I feel weird about claiming it. 

Miryoku congrats on the BC, your hair looks great and with one year worth of growth you have a decent amount to play with  I BCed at the same time as you but I only did wash n gos for the first couple of months (that means up until last month or so ) but I'm stylistically challenged, you'll find plenty of ideas here though


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Miryoku congrats!!!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I have my hair in mini twists and i dusted the ends because i noticed when i blow dried my hair lightly the ends were still snagging and not straight like the rest of my hair. so hopefully i can start keeping up with my ends a little better. I plan on keeping them in upstyles for a while to protect the ends. but is there any other advice on how to keep my ends from getting all ragedy, preferably low maintenance?


----------



## hairsothick

Zaz said:


> hairsothick I actually got the hilghlights because of my hennaed hair, I read that was the only way to get rid of henna was to bleach the hair. I think that's why my hair turned bright orange after the bleach. I was too chicken to bleach my whole head so I figured I'd start with highlights first and see what happens.


Cool! I may try this sometime this summer.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My hair for the weekend:


----------



## LoveCraze

MyangelEyezCU I Love It!^^


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My hair for the weekend:



Looking good Sis! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

[USER]	
Platinum[/USER] Thank you! I am loving the fact that my hair is getting bigger, LOL.


----------



## lacreolegurl

MyAngelEyez~C~U  Very pretty!

Thank you for the tip re: baggying overnight to make your wash-n-go last longer.  That really helped.


----------



## Roux

going to try shingling again.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

My first puff. #giggle  This was after a drive from ATL to DC, so its looking a mess.  I was soooo proud of my little puff.  5 months post BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I finally can do an updo that I Like!


 
I love this!!!!! You are working it OUT with these styles lady.  I can't get my combs like that straight.  They always look lopsided.


----------



## WriterGirl

Fab_Nikki Your puff is sooo cute.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

WriterGirl said:


> @Fab_Nikki Your puff is sooo cute.


 
WriterGirl Thank you boo!!!!


----------



## Roux

shingling was a disaster. won't be trying that until my hair is longer and I care to do so. turned into a successful flat twist out.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Ok. So I have this really weird patch on the front of my head thats wirey and always frizzy. All the rest of my hair is defined coils, but this patch is just weird! I dont think its 4b because if I look at the individual strands the wave pattern is the same as the rest of my hair, but none of it will clump together with the surrounding strands. erplexed If i load it gel I will get some definition, but the curl pattern is loser than the other sections when i do this or it will just become straight with a slight bend on the end. Has anybody else experienced this??


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Miryoku said:


> Ok. So I have this really weird patch on the front of my head thats wirey and always frizzy. All the rest of my hair is defined coils, but this patch is just weird! I dont think its 4b because if I look at the individual strands the wave pattern is the same as the rest of my hair, but none of it will clump together with the surrounding strands. erplexed If i load it gel I will get some definition, but the curl pattern is loser than the other sections when i do this or it will just become straight with a slight bend on the end. Has anybody else experienced this??



My hair does the same thing except that it is all around the edges. My hair has an extremely low porosity so it really just seems that nothing gets through it. It will only act right after a hot shower, deep conditioning w/heat and leave-in. 

I haven't posted in what seems like forever.  I just got a new job, moved out of town and am trying to keep up with myself. I've not done anything to my hair except for co-washes everyday. I will have to treat it to a long deep conditioning treatment for being such a good girl thru the last month.


----------



## growingbrown

Fab_Nikki said:


> My first puff. #giggle This was after a drive from ATL to DC, so its looking a mess. I was soooo proud of my little puff. 5 months post BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

I love it! I hope mine looks as beautiful as yours...


----------



## Foxglove

I'm going to be a bridesmaid in my friend's wedding this weekend (ceremonies on friday and saturday) so I'm getting my hair professionally straightened for the first time tomorrow. I'll post pics. I'm super nervous but I'm doing everything I can to avoid a setback. I'm doing a protein DC right now with joico K-pak reconstructor. I'll follow it with a moisture DC. I'll detangle with the tangle teezer tonight to get out all my shed hairs. I already told the stylist I would wash my own hair and come in with it wet and in twists. Tomorrow I'll cowash, use my leave-in, use some heat protectant, and put it in 12-16 twists. That way all she has to do is go twist by twist and it will already be detangled and will already have heat protectant. I think this will make things easier for myself and the stylist. I'll post up pics tomorrow


----------



## nestlequik

Miryoku said:


> Ok. So I have this really weird patch on the front of my head thats wirey and always frizzy. All the rest of my hair is defined coils, but this patch is just weird! I dont think its 4b because if I look at the individual strands the wave pattern is the same as the rest of my hair, but none of it will clump together with the surrounding strands. erplexed If i load it gel I will get some definition, but the curl pattern is loser than the other sections when i do this or it will just become straight with a slight bend on the end. Has anybody else experienced this??



Yep, in the front of my hair there is a patch that is very loose, frizzy and doesn't hold a curl very well.


----------



## LouLou1355

I'm doing the BC Friday when I get off from work.  I can't deal with the two textures any longer.  I will post pics!  I'm excited!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

growingbrown said:


> I love it! I hope mine looks as beautiful as yours...



Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Fab_Nikki said:


> I love this!!!!! You are working it OUT with these styles lady. I can't get my combs like that straight. They always look lopsided.


 Fab_NikkiThanks!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

So last night I colored my hair BACK to black. Loves it!  I then did my first Aphogee treatment. I was a nervous wreck that I was gonna break my hair off.  I am happy yo report I am not bald. LOL 

Tonight I am going to do a steam treatment because I forgot to use the deep conditioner last night. Oops! 
I was just too tired and had already used my leave-in when I thought about it. 

I am so just rambling.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

LouLou1355 said:


> I'm doing the BC Friday when I get off from work.  I can't deal with the two textures any longer.  I will post pics!  I'm excited!



Woohooooo good luck!!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Foxglove

Of course the stylist bailed on me


----------



## hairsothick

Foxglove said:


> Of course the stylist bailed on me



What was her excuse for bailing?


----------



## Zaz

Foxglove said:


> Of course the stylist bailed on me



Aaw 
I was looking forward to your pics, I'm a picture whore  I thank all pictures, even thank the announcement of pictures in anticipation.


----------



## Roux

did my first twist out on dry hair and it looks great! more definition and my hair feels really soft. going to cowash tonight and try for a bun look for the rest of the week hopefully.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm starting to notice that my hair is flopping down more now without being combed that way. I'm diggin it. Same thickness but has a little hang. 

Anywho...I'm getting kinky twists done this weekend. Yay!!! Only down side is that I have an awards banquet to go to in 2 weeks for my fiance. He's in the military and there will be quite a few higher ranked people there. Not sure how I'm going to be able to style the twists that night to look elegant. Anyone had twists or braids of any sort and styled them for a semi-formal event?


----------



## Foxglove

hairsothick said:


> What was her excuse for bailing?



I got her business card a couple of months ago and called the number on the business card. Made an appointment for today. She asked if I knew where she was and I said yes, assuming she was at the salon I got the business card from (which was the address on the business card). I show up today after work and the salon is closed. Call her and she says yeah the salon went out of business, she's all the way across town in a new salon and there's no way she can press my hair before the salon closes. So now I'm stuck and have to go somewhere else last minute. Hopefully I'll find some Dominicans in jersey or something


----------



## hairsothick

Foxglove said:


> I got her business card a couple of months ago and called the number on the business card. Made an appointment for today. She asked if I knew where she was and I said yes, assuming she was at the salon I got the business card from (which was the address on the business card). I show up today after work and the salon is closed. Call her and she says yeah the salon went out of business, she's all the way across town in a new salon and there's no way she can press my hair before the salon closes. So now I'm stuck and have to go somewhere else last minute. Hopefully I'll find some Dominicans in jersey or something



Dang. That sucks.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hi ladies. Thought I would share some after the blow out pics. It's a flat twistout set on rollers.




I then decided to step outside my comfort zone and rock a huge fro as my definition began to fade due to the wonderful Houston weather.





I'm very surprised that I got quite a few compliments on my fro because I wasn't too sure about it. Hubby loved it too so that helped

HHG~~


----------



## KurlyNinja

So I have a first today! Today is the first time somebody asked to touch my hair!  I thought I would be a lot more apprehensive about it, but I was actually kind of excited and took it as a compliment the way she was gushing over it. I just hope that a whole touching thing doesnt start happening without asking...


----------



## Foxglove

I'm in the salon getting my press. The stylist was surprised at how soft my hair was. She kept saying it looked harder than it was. I had to make her blow dry in sections bc she brought out a paddle brush and was about to start ripping through my hair. I asked her and she began sectioning and blowdrying that way.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm.20.months.post.today...!!!

My twistouts still suck erplexed so I continue to wear Kimmaytube's wash, tuck and pin.  At times I'll do the slick donut bun.


----------



## Foxglove

Ooh lord my ends suck. Probably bc they're always exposed since I always wear puffs and I haven't had a trim since my BC. I'll get an inch trim


----------



## Roux

tried a coil out and hated it. bought a phony pony and ecostyler olive oil today so I hope all goes well with weekend hair.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

StephElise - That blow out fro is FIYAH!! Luv it!

Love all the progress and pics ladies! you guys keep me inspired


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna start washing my hair in sections now. I know I know  but up until this point, my natural hair hasn't really been what I would consider "long enough" to section off for my poos and DCs. 

What length did you ladies start washing in sections? And please don't beat me for not doing it before now lol


----------



## Imani

^^^I'm not even SL yet and I wash in sections.  As soon as I started doing my own natural hair (was going to salons for weekly flat irons at first), I did it in sections. Got the idea from Kimmaytube and moptopmaven. I stand in the mirror so I can see what I'm doing and also not to use up hot water. I do pretty much EVERYTHING to my hair in sections. It just makes it more manageable and not overwhelming.


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna start washing my hair in sections now. I know I know  but up until this point, my natural hair hasn't really been what I would consider "long enough" to section off for my poos and DCs.
> 
> What length did you ladies start washing in sections? And please don't beat me for not doing it before now lol



I still don't wash my hair in sections...


----------



## Embyra

EllePixie said:


> I still don't wash my hair in sections...



EllePixiewhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat how how how do you do it!im amazed.....with a ting of jealousy and hateration


----------



## EllePixie

Embyra said:


> EllePixiewhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat how how how do you do it!im amazed.....with a ting of jealousy and hateration



Hmmm I'm reading about it on Natural Haven now...I just had a 45 min detangling session...I was not happy.


----------



## Embyra

EllePixie said:


> Hmmm I'm reading about it on Natural Haven now...I just had a 45 min detangling session...I was not happy.



my last washing detangling styling session was 4 hours so yeah im really not trying to be kimmaytube  with these looong sessions....


----------



## EllePixie

Embyra said:


> my last washing detangling styling session was 4 hours so yeah im really not trying to be kimmaytube  with these looong sessions....



4 hours?! How long is your hair?


----------



## Embyra

EllePixie said:


> 4 hours?! How long is your hair?



sigh..... yes 4 hours for everything i feel so shame
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=536447 its 14 inches  your hair is the closest to my density i have seen on the board so yeah ill be off watching your yt vids for help cus this cant continue


----------



## Zaz

NikkiQ I don't wash in sections either. I've done it in the past because of the board but then I kinda forgot and got over it. I don't have super long detangling sessions either, it takes me 15-20 minutes tops if I went more than a week without running a comb through it. But ideally, I'll detangle every 3-4 days and it'll take me about 5-10 minutes.

eta my hair is type 4, about apl straight.


----------



## EllePixie

Embyra said:


> sigh..... yes 4 hours for everything i feel so shame
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=536447 its 14 inches  your hair is the closest to my density i have seen on the board so yeah ill be off watching your yt vids for help cus this cant continue



Oooh your hair is so pretty! Mine isn't nearly as long as yours, it's only about 10 inches or so (about APL).


----------



## Imani

my hair is not even that thick or that long and it takes me a while to detangle. Must be my texture. I actually thought my two hrs wasn't bad but seems like its taking most less time than that. 

There r lots of things I see people doing to their hair easily like slicking back into a bun or rollersetting that generally don't work for me. I don't trip tho, my hair is healthy and growing so I am just happy about that.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Foxglove

Ok finally the pics. 
I tried to straighten my hair after the stylist bailed on me. This is with a sedu on 410. Massive fail






So I had to go to some random stylist on my way up to jersey. She actually did a good job but even with the marcel AND a flat iron my hair was reverting as she was pressing it (I was secretly happy). She trimmed an inch off my ends and this is what I was left with








It got bigger as the night went on.
Oh and all the bridesmaids got their hands henna'd. Here's mine


----------



## cch24

I need to figure out a new way to bun. Every couple of months or so I have to tweak my process because my hair is a little bit longer. This morning I stretched my longest layer and it was MBL!!! I'm going to wait to claim it until I flat iron my hair at the end of May. I'm wondering how people with really long and thick hair bun... Any suggestions?


----------



## Zaz

Foxglove Your hair looks nice, did she also cut it into layers or is that a result of your BC? I forget is this your first time straightening it, cuz my 1st attempt on my own was a hot mess too 
Love, love, love the henna, I've always wanted to go to/be in an Indian wedding but my lone Indian friend moved to London after undergrad 

eta let us know if her straightening held up to the end of the day post dancing, celebrating all night. Congrats to your friend.


----------



## Embyra

EllePixie said:


> Oooh your hair is so pretty! Mine isn't nearly as long as yours, it's only about 10 inches or so (about APL).




thanks your hair looks longer than 10 inches thickness will do that


----------



## LoveCraze

EllePixie said:


> I still don't wash my hair in sections...


 
I don't wash my hair in sections either. I don't think it's thick enough to have to do that. My detangling sessions are mixed in with my styling time so it's no biggie there either.

You hair looks great @Foxglove .

cch24, you should look into wearing hair sticks as a variation to your buns. The hairstick thread is a good place to start. I even bought me some to start using.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=501326


----------



## Ms. Martina

He ladies....I'm parking it here! Just BC'd yesterday!


----------



## Foxglove

Zaz said:


> Foxglove Your hair looks nice, did she also cut it into layers or is that a result of your BC? I forget is this your first time straightening it, cuz my 1st attempt on my own was a hot mess too
> Love, love, love the henna, I've always wanted to go to/be in an Indian wedding but my lone Indian friend moved to London after undergrad
> 
> eta let us know if her straightening held up to the end of the day post dancing, celebrating all night. Congrats to your friend.



Thanks! The layers are natural layers from my BC.
 It didn't even make it to the end of the night. It was still straight but got huge like that first pic


----------



## ZkittyKurls

NikkiQ i am a little pass shoulder length and i wash in three sections two in the front top and one big one  in the back, i used to do four but i didnt see the point because the back to me is a little bit stronger and slightly looser than the front top so i only do three. it usually takes me 30 minutes from start to finish 10 mins per section.

Foxglove when i flat ironed my hair it was ok nothing to write home about but i guess i was more nervous about heat damage than it being silky straight. i wont be flat ironing until the fall. i will try and upload a pic of it today. i had to trim the ends because it was getting tangled at the ends everytime i would pull my hands through it. i also trimmed about 1/4 inch last week now that im in twists. 

no more trimming until the middle of the summer. trying to get to APL by November.


----------



## MummysGirl

BEAUTIFUL Hair Ladies 

Random hair pic:




I finally twisted my hair after over 4 months... my hair's longer but my twists look the same length. This is after a day of sweating (my shrinkage is special).





enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## Zaz

Hey ladies, just wanted to share a money saving tip:
A cheap alternative to expensive curly hair towels. I remembered reading somewhere that a blogger found a huge microfiber towel in the car wash department it had been in the back of my mind but I forgot. Anyhow, today I reread this blog post which jogged my memory and I bought a large microfiber towel at Target for only $11.97.

Also CurlyNikki reviewed the Curls like us curls Cloth and admitted that though they worked well, an old Tshirt would do just as well. I bought a pair of clearance tights for $1, cut them up and have been drying my hair with those and it works great and gives me less frizz than a regular towel.


----------



## Roux

so I figured something out: a high pony on not so detangled hair is a microscopic fail. but on detangled hair mid level it is decent. didn't even have to use any pins. I love my modified denman for that and detangling in the shower only...which is surprising because I almost tossed it because detangling on damp hair was terrible.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I decided to pick out my fro alittle before I did my cowash.  My DH loves my hair when I have my fro out.  I've never worn my hair out this big but I KNOW I am getting there.  So here goes.










Yes I have an afro pick in my hair. I sent that one to my mom to show my fro skills.  My mama can pick out a mean fro still today like its 1970.


----------



## andromeda

^^^^ Gorgeous Fab_Nikki!


----------



## Roux

Fab Nikki you look gorg! I can't wait for my fro to be that massive!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

andromeda and Roux 

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Foxglove

My hair at the end of the first night





And the updo on the second day


----------



## SavannahNatural

StephElise said:


> Hi ladies. Thought I would share some after the blow out pics. It's a flat twistout set on rollers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to step outside my comfort zone and rock a huge fro as my definition began to fade due to the wonderful Houston weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised that I got quite a few compliments on my fro because I wasn't too sure about it. Hubby loved it too so that helped
> 
> HHG~~


I love your puff!  How did you get it to look so laid and nice??


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna start washing my hair in sections now. I know I know  but up until this point, my natural hair hasn't really been what I would consider "long enough" to section off for my poos and DCs.
> 
> What length did you ladies start washing in sections? And please don't beat me for not doing it before now lol


My hair is NL, just short of SL.  I started to wash and DC in sections when I got a whole lot more active in LHCF last month.  It works out really well, for me.  I rinse in sections and then undo each section to wash, rinse, then apply conditioner and braid.  I do this section by section.

Good luck with your wash!


----------



## LouLou1355

Soooo... I had reached my limit with managing two textures, and BC'd on April 1st. I transitioned a little over six months. And here are some pics. I threw in a couple of relaxed pics.










And I love it!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ok so I didn't even realize I hit my 21 months post relaxer mark until this morning. 3 more months until my two year mark (and 24th bday). I'm definitely still happy about my decision to go natural. I did some light dusting this weekend because my ends felt a little rough (I think it's due to the blow out I did for my job interview). I wanted to get senegalese twist this weekend, but I may wait until July because I'm getting asew-in next month for my grad school graduation.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey ladies!! hope all is well. I have 5 more weeks until i get a weave installed. i am 50/50 about the idea. i know when my hair is in a weave it is protected but its going to be the summer and i am dying to wear more styles because the humidity over here will only help my hair. And i usually just leave my installs in for 2 to 3 months at a time. Ugh. 

In other news i am still in mini twists. they have shrunken a little due to the rain and sweat. But i like them better this way becasue they have more weight to them because they became more full. I am giong to see how long i can keep them in, i know that when i had them in and i decided to wash them, the following week they started to lock at the roots.

So i guess the real question is, how long can i go without washing? lol 

Ok im done rambling.


----------



## LoveCraze

@[email protected] said:


> I love your puff! How did you get it to look so laid and nice??


 
Hi and thanks. This was third day hair after some reversion. At night I tried to retwist it and it came out fluffy like this. So it really wasn't intentional but it ended up being kinda funky.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies...I need help

I attempted to do flat twists once again and it was an epic failure yet again. I can't twist or braid my hair to save my soul. I'm feeling totally discouraged right now. Every YT channel featuring someone with a similar texture to mine either has hair MUCH longer than mine or are more style savvy than I am. Did anyone else feel this way earlier on in the journey? What styles were you able to do that didn't look a HAM afterwards?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Discovered two things today.

1. I can make a pony puff outta my stretched hair 





2. I have a very odd-shaped head...my styles look flat cuz I have no hook. I have a flat head. I want a hook...


----------



## fivetimestwo

I tried the curly primer method and then did a twistout. I really liked the results for a change so I think I'll do this whenever I plan on doing a twistout.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Hi Ladies - Did a wash-n-go yesterday evening with the EcoStyler Argan Oil Gel that I recently picked up.  I used it and tried the shingling method.  My curls were really well defined and when I woke up this morning, my bedhead  wasn't as bad.  Definitely adding this to the product rotation.


----------



## Ltown

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...I need help
> 
> I attempted to do flat twists once again and it was an epic failure yet again. I can't twist or braid my hair to save my soul. I'm feeling totally discouraged right now. Every YT channel featuring someone with a similar texture to mine either has hair MUCH longer than mine or are more style savvy than I am. Did anyone else feel this way earlier on in the journey? What styles were you able to do that didn't look a HAM afterwards?




NikkiQ, it took me about a year to figure it out, through lots of wasted $$$.
I like braid out on dry hair or i diffuse it after a wash.  Practice!



fivetimestwo said:


> I tried the curly primer method and then
> 
> 
> 
> did a twistout. I really liked the results for a change so I think I'll do this
> whenever I plan on doing a twistout.



Glad you found something quick that works!


----------



## pookaloo83

@StephElise when did you bc? We bc'd the same day last year but I forgot. I had the ticker in my old phone.  I know it's this month though! Because I wanna straighten at my 1 year mark.


----------



## cch24

Lately I have been making my bun in the shower on wet hair and then sitting under my dryer for 20 minutes to get some of the water out. I've just been leaving conditioner in, and at night I apply my oil mix and baggy. I'm straightening my hair in about 6 weeks so I'm hoping this will help me retain 3/4 of an inch before then.

I'll be 30 months post relaxer in 4 days!!!!


----------



## Roux

rocking a nice braidout today. trying to make it last until monday...we'll see.


----------



## Platinum

Checking in... I'm still in braids for a while. My 1 year nappiversary is at the end of the month! I can't believe it's almost been a year since I BC'd.

Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Discovered two things today.
> 
> 1. I can make a pony puff outta my stretched hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I have a very odd-shaped head...my styles look flat cuz I have no hook. I have a flat head. I want a hook...



Keep up the good work, Sis!


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U I have a flat head too. I feel ya girl...I feel ya.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U I have a flat head too. I feel ya girl...I feel ya.



 pookaloo83


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> Checking in... I'm still in braids for a while. My 1 year nappiversary is at the end of the month! I can't believe it's almost been a year since I BC'd.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Everyone!



Where dem anniversary pics at????


----------



## Roux

so i pinappled my hair last night but then covered with a scarf and smushed my braidout. darn.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Where dem anniversary pics at????



I'll probably post pics in May or June, I'm wearing micros right now and I usually keep those in for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Zaz

Product review post, SheaMoisture products. I've been working out daily so I only have wash n go photos 

*Organic coconut and hibiscus curl enhancing smoothie*
I  really like it for my wash n gos, it's a nice creamy product with a bit of weight to it, it kept my hair moisturised all day and gave me nice definition.
I twisted one side of my head one night because I was anxious to see how it would do  and it worked well, the next day I had nice well definied twists so it has a nice hold to it. The only reason why I don't think I'll use it for twists in the future is I tend to do my twistouts over night and it smells very sweet and was too much for me to handle while I slept.  However the smell didn't bother me when I did the wash n go.








*Organic raw shea butter deep treatment masque*
I haven't used it as a DC yet and I'm not sure if I will, it's similar in consistency to the Curl enhancing smoothie, just a bit less creamy. They say you can use it as a leave in so I tried it on a one chunk of my head twistout and I liked the definition. The smell of this one is much more mild and didn't bother me overnight so I'll probably end up using this one for twists in the future.
I also wore it with my wash n go and loved the way my hair looked.






*Organic coconut and hibiscus curl and style conditioning milk*
The hair milk gave me a more full bodied wash n go which I like, it's a lot more light then the other two so it doesn't weigh my hair down as much. It also doesn't offer as much conditioning to my coarse left side so I end up with hair bigger on one side but I don't think anyone who isn't hair obsessed notices these little things 






 I hate how my hair will look huge in person but so tame when I take a picture In person it looked much bigger than my smoothie hair.

I bought and returned the _Hold & shine moisture mist_, there was nothing wrong with it, it worked well at reviving my hair in the morning but I usually just spritz my hair with water and didn't feel this was a necessary item so I exchanged it for more of the smoothie.
I also exchanged the _Moisture retention shampoo_ without even trying it to get more of the masque. I've been washing my hair with Dr Bronner's sweet almond soap and generally don't bother with a new line's shampoo but the BOGO went to my head.

I wish my Walgreen's had their Organic black soap line because so far I've liked everything I tried from them. They get two thumbs way up from me, the bogo sale helped but I would definitely pay full price to repurchase all of them. This is also the only natural line I can find locally in my melanin challenged area so I love the fact that I could use this line exclusively as my staples if I were so inclined (but I'm not cuz I love buying things )
The PJ in me also wishes I had bought more of everything


----------



## NikkiQ

Zaz I love your texture. Your curls are just gorgeous!


----------



## Zaz

NikkiQ said:


> Zaz I love your texture. Your curls are just gorgeous!



Thank you :blowkiss:

I have so many of these pictures, I figured I might as well start my own product review thread 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13191037#post13191037


----------



## pookaloo83

Roux said:


> so i pinappled my hair last night but then covered with a scarf and smushed my braidout. darn.


 

I can never do that method. That's why I twist or braid everynight.


----------



## LoveCraze

pookaloo83 said:


> @StephElise when did you bc? We bc'd the same day last year but I forgot. I had the ticker in my old phone.  I know it's this month though! Because I wanna straighten at my 1 year mark.


 
Hey Pook. I BC'd on April 22nd. I was thinking of straightening too but IDK.


----------



## Platinum

Zaz, your hair is pretty!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ok so I'm trying to perfect my braid out and I'm finally getting to a point where I actually like my results. I used Shea Moisture Yucca & Aloe milk then sealed with Almond oil for this look. I think I will seal with a butter next time to see if I get more definition. Overall I like my big hair


----------



## NikkiQ

So I did a sad little braid out yesterday. Didn't come out how I wanted, but I rocked it anyway


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> So I did a sad little braid out yesterday. Didn't come out how I wanted, but I rocked it anyway



And your rocking it well!!! 


Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ZkittyKurls

NikkiQ said:


> So I did a sad little braid out yesterday. Didn't come out how I wanted, but I rocked it anyway


 
aww man i saw the statue in the background and i just knew you were in New Orleans. OMG! i love it down there! lol Your hair looks cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

drink looks  yummy!


----------



## cch24

You ladies are always posting hair pictures and I love looking at them, but never contribute. I was loading some pictures on my computer today to send to my mom and I thought I would add some to this thread. The first two pictures are of a ponytail that's a result of a failed braid out. I used Aussie Moist and the Curlesque Curls Rock Amplifier for the braid out but it didn't dry fully. The flash of my camera is making my hair look gray, but it was my normal hair color in person.

The second three pictures are of my hair today, and basically every day. I alternate low and high buns. For the past few days I have been cowashing with Aussie Moist, detangling, rinsing, and then immediately applying Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Conditioner (not the leave-in) to my hair in the shower, and pulling it back into a ponytail. I never use a brush to make by bun. I used spin pins to hold my bun, and sat under the dryer for about 20 minutes to get some of the water out of my hair.

I'm sorry for my messy room!!!! It's been a stressful couple of weeks at school but I'm going to clean it today!

Enjoy!


----------



## andromeda

My natural hair anniversary was the April 5th. Technically, my BC on 4/4 and I finished early morning of 4/5/2010. I think I had 4/5 in my siggy as my BC date but I think I'll make 4/4 my official date since that's when I took the big step and chopped. Last relaxer was April of 2009. 

This update doesn't necessarily illustrate progress.  Yes, I've gained some length but I haven't retained uniformly. Also, my hair looked so healthy (and obviously my ends looked great) when I BCd. Now...meh. I haven't been consistent with my reggie. My growth rate slows down in the fall/winter (largely because I drink less water, exercise less and don't eat as healthily as in the spring/summer). I've done 3 trims/dustings (about ~.5-.75" in Sept, .25" in Dec and .1- .25" in February). I had a setback in February after going on vacation:








As pictured, I wore my hair in twists for the first several days, then a twisout, then a shrunken puff. I would slather my hair with condish before and after swimming. I rinsed/cowashed out the saltwater at the end of the day but I never shampooed (and it hindsight I should have rinsed/cowashed while using the beach shower post-swim). Anyways, by the end of the trip, my hair was coming out in clumps (esp at the ends) and this continued for a few days after returning home. 


Anyways, onto the comparison pics!






4/5/2010 (still had some relaxed ends) vs. 3/8/2011






4/11/2010 vs 3/8/2011








4/11/2010 vs 7/16/2010 vs 9/12/2010








9/10/2011 vs 1/14/2011 vs 3/8/2011






9/10/2010 vs 4/10/2011

Twistouts







4/11/2010 vs 7/7/2010 vs 3/1/2011







8/22/2010 vs 3/1/2011

Puffs 





4/18/2010 vs. 10/14/2010

Bonus: some recent buns


This was the 2nd day, some twists has gone askew and couldn't get it look like the day before


Another 2nd day bun. This is a donut bun, you can actually see the filler peeking through. 

I wore a beehive braid for a month and took it down last weekend to henna. I'm gonna beehive braid it tomorrow or Tuesday and I think I'll try for 6 weeks this time.

PS I love being natural!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaz

andromeda I  your hair. Every time I see one of you ladies working those mini twists I want to try it but then get too lazy. I'll try them before the end of the year.
Your twistouts look great


----------



## SherylsTresses

andromeda
Beautiful pics and nice progress.  You finished your BC on my birthday, April 5th.

NikkiQ
Your hair always look nice...!


----------



## LoveCraze

@NikkiQ, @cch24, Zaz and @andromeda, I am loving your hair pics and progress! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Thanks StephElise! I'm counting down til the 1 year post relaxer mark. I might treat myself to a professional flat iron job for Easter, but heat scares me still lmao. I do want to see my progress though.


----------



## KurlyNinja

How long after the BC would you say you see more natural curl clumping and definition? You can see some in my sig pic, but its kind of all over the place. Also as I'm finding the few pieces of relaxed ends and snip them off, its starting to look less bushy and more defined in more areas.


----------



## Roux

bored with my few styles i wish my hair would flop more rather than stick straight up...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Me too. I can't wait to have at least a little hang time, but it's gonna take a while before that happens.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Roux, Me too


----------



## andromeda

StephElise said:


> @NikkiQ, @cch24, @Zaz and @andromeda, I am loving your hair pics and progress! Thanks for sharing!!


 


SherylsTresses said:


> @andromeda
> Beautiful pics and nice progress. You finished your BC on my birthday, April 5th.
> 
> @NikkiQ
> Your hair always look nice...!


 


Zaz said:


> @andromeda I  your hair. Every time I see one of you ladies working those mini twists I want to try it but then get too lazy. I'll try them before the end of the year.
> Your twistouts look great


 
Thanks, Zaz, SherylsTresses and StephElise!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

I don't know if you guys look at the sticky thread about posting your daily hair but I post in there all the time and neglect this one!

I'll post what I've been doing to my hair here too.


----------



## -PYT

Did my hair in a chunky twistout for today and a lady who consistently wears weaves and perms her edges  says my hair looked like turds.   I said, "well I like it"  and so did everyone else who complimented me all day long.  Hmph!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

andromeda i love your hair!!!! im so jealous because my last relxer was around the same as yours, may 2009, but im no where near apl . you are not that slow of a grower compared to me. but all in all i am lovin the progress. keep doin what you do, because you are an inspiration!!


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Did my hair in a chunky twistout for today and a lady who consistently wears weaves and perms her edges  says my hair looked like turds.   I said, "well I like it"  and so did everyone else who complimented me all day long.  Hmph!



What? How rude and immature. Even if you don't like somebody's hair why turn around and tell them it looks like a turd?

ETA I'm loving all the pics. Everybody's hair looks beautiful!


----------



## pookaloo83

Dang PYT that was rude of them to say that!


----------



## -PYT

Yeah, I know right.  She did it in front of a group, too.  Which was ignorant.  People throw shade all day, but we have to be confident within ourselves, ladies!


----------



## Roux

-PYT said:


> Did my hair in a chunky twistout for today and a lady who consistently wears weaves and perms her edges  says my hair looked like turds.   I said, "well I like it"  and so did everyone else who complimented me all day long.  Hmph!



I would have told her it matches the sh*t sandwich breath she has. that is so rude!


----------



## NikkiQ

Roux said:


> I would have told her it matches the sh*t sandwich breath she has. that is so rude!


 
OMG that made me laugh so hard i had tears in my eyes


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> I don't know if you guys look at the sticky thread about posting your daily hair but I post in there all the time and neglect this one!
> 
> I'll post what I've been doing to my hair here too.


I've been loving your styles in that thread. Keep'em coming!



ZkittyKurls said:


> @andromeda i love your hair!!!! im so jealous because my last relxer was around the same as yours, may 2009, but im no where near apl . you are not that slow of a grower compared to me. but *all in all i am lovin the progress. keep doin what you do, because you are an inspiration*!!


Thanks!   I was gonna straighten my hair when I did the length check in March but I decided against it bc I figured my hair needed a rest (and I didn't have the energy to straighten it nor did I want to deal with non-swanging hair).  If I had straightened, it would've probably been evident that I'm not full apl and my hair is uneven.  

Anyways, the bolded is really encouraging!   I'm gonna try to stop complaining after the fact.  I'm gonna take a step back, look at what I've acheived, think positively and do what I gotta do to improve my hair's health, density and length.  Thank you again!   



-PYT said:


> Did my hair in a chunky twistout for today and a lady who consistently wears weaves and perms her edges  says my hair looked like turds. I said, "well I like it" and so did everyone else who complimented me all day long. Hmph!


*** that noise!!! :angry:  Why do people think they can come out their face with such nonsense!?!

Anyways, your response was classy and you stayed true to your location!


----------



## Anew

A puff, a puff! lol
I just washed and blew it out enough to corn row, under a wig now


----------



## KurlyNinja

This is my first WnG Puff Ever! Kinda Excited!






The Back


----------



## BraunSugar

Miryoku said:


> How long after the BC would you say you see more natural curl clumping and definition? You can see some in my sig pic, but its kind of all over the place. Also as I'm finding the few pieces of relaxed ends and snip them off, its starting to look less bushy and more defined in more areas.



About 2 months after. The first month, I couldn't do a wash & go to save my life. Partly because all my relaxed ends weren't gone, but mostly because I still had dry hair.


----------



## Foxglove

Anybody used design essentials curl stretching creme? Never considered it but these results are really nice 
http://youtu.be/m9Ue1UFK5Zo


----------



## Roux

i'm scared to blow out my hair but I want to.


----------



## Roux

pookaloo83 said:


>



pookaloo83 I really want to try this. How did you do the puff in back? it's so cute!


----------



## LoveCraze

Roux said:


> i'm scared to blow out my hair but I want to.


 
Roux don't be scurred! I had so much fun with my blown out hair! It's like a whole new head of hair you never knew you had. At least it was like that for me since my hair is on the thin side but blowing it out made it look huge!! Just use a heat protectant and warm/cool temp.


----------



## pookaloo83

Roux said:


> i'm scared to blow out my hair but I want to.


 

I think I'm gonna start blowing my hair out once a week. I do the tension method on low heat. I have less tangles and I get to show my length a little. 


Roux said:


> @pookaloo83 I really want to try this. How did you do the puff in back? it's so cute!


 

 Thanks! The puff I just secured with a pantyhose leg. then pushed it back.


----------



## Grand Prix

I haven't posted in this thread for forever!
I've been lurking every now and then, and it's so good to see everyone's steady progress. I actually feel proud of you all. 

A while back I straightened my hair and it looked full and beautiful, but when I grabbed an extra mirror I was shocked to see I suffered a setback. 
I had been so busy studying I pretty much neglected my hair (but I thought since I was bunning, I should've been fine), and had gotten into the habit of having my right hand holding a mouse or a pen en my left hand playing with my hair.
The left part of the back of my hair was so broken and noticeably shorter than the rest. 

Since it was already straight I decided to cut it even and start fresh. I'm still at APL and I guess I'm glad for that, but the healthy part of my hair was already BSL before I cut.

The dumber part is that I started to neglect my hair even more because I was so annoyed with it all.

It took me a while, but I've gone back to wearing my hair out again and thinking it's cute.


----------



## Skiggle

Lovely hair girlies!
I'm finally taking out these braids next week!
I'm going to spoil my hair..DC, Aurveydic treatment, protein ...
the whole nine yards... and I'm gonna take tons of pics!
I graduate soon and I'm gonna do a  natural hair updo for
my graduation!


Foxglove: The cream looks great..her definition is amazing!


----------



## Roux

alright steph and pook have me convinced me. i'm going to try a blow out this week! i'm excited. i'll use pink skates tension method. I have plenty of heat protectant on hand too.


----------



## pookaloo83

Grand Prix said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for forever!
> I've been lurking every now and then, and it's so good to see everyone's steady progress. I actually feel proud of you all.
> 
> A while back I straightened my hair and it looked full and beautiful, but when I grabbed an extra mirror I was shocked to see I suffered a setback.
> I had been so busy studying I pretty much neglected my hair (but I thought since I was bunning, I should've been fine), and had gotten into the habit of having my right hand holding a mouse or a pen en my left hand playing with my hair.
> The left part of the back of my hair was so broken and noticeably shorter than the rest.
> 
> Since it was already straight I decided to cut it even and start fresh. I'm still at APL and I guess I'm glad for that, but the healthy part of my hair was already BSL before I cut.
> 
> The dumber part is that I started to neglect my hair even more because I was so annoyed with it all.
> 
> It took me a while, but I've gone back to wearing my hair out again and thinking it's cute.


 
Grand Prix
No pitchas??!


----------



## NikkiQ

I took this pic last night just out of boredom and liked how thick my hair looks. Ignore the part of my edges that look naked. The hair was curled up together lol 








Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ

Good lord those are huge. Sorry about that! Posted them from my phone


----------



## Alta Angel

Hi all,

I did an updo with side curls this morning.  I rolled/tucked/pinned the back and did a twist and curl with white rods for the side portion.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^SOOOOOOOOOO pretty! Alta Angel


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Quoting from the wash n go thread:

My hair today:



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> 2nd day hair, wash n go


----------



## Grand Prix

pookaloo83 said:


> @Grand Prix
> No pitchas??!


 
Girl... 

Ok, I wasn't expecting to post these. So no length check or shot from the back. Also, I bantu knotted my hair right after flat ironing for a wavy/curly look. I was sooo over length!

And of course I had to make funny faces.

I don't know why I thought you'd let me pass on through without posting pics! So here's just a few. 

*ehum*





And here I pulled half of it up.. My hair is actually very thin, so I was loving the light and fluffiness!






And here's my hair yesterday (as it pretty much looks every day).


----------



## Grand Prix

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Quoting from the wash n go thread:
> 
> My hair today:


 
Are you going to tell us how you did that?


----------



## Foxglove

Beautiful pics ladies!

I am in. love. with this style. I'll have to try it once I take my braids out 
http://youtu.be/6NB9eFCv7NM


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Grand Prix,

LOL, OOOOOHHHHHH..you mean how I quoted from the other thread?

Hit the quote button of the comment you wanna quote,and then copy it. Move to the thread you wanna share it in and paste it in the quick post box.


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix your hair is gorgeous!!!! It looks so soft, shiny, and fluffy in those pics!


----------



## Roux

OMG why didn't anyone tell me about making puffs with a knee high???? I swear all this time I was thinking I was ultra bald headed seeing other naturals with hair shorter than mine getting all these great looking puffs.

and when I was in walmart this lady smiled at me and my daughter while on the phone in the accessories aisle and said that she just saw a woman with pretty natural hair and regretted relaxing! I was shocked.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Just stopping by to show my support:waytogo:  and to say I can't wait to be one of you guys! Just 2 1/2 more inches to go


----------



## growingbrown

I'll be joining you ladies in a couple of weeks! Time for a change! 

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LoveCraze

Roux said:


> *OMG why didn't anyone tell me about making puffs with a knee high????* I swear all this time I was thinking I was ultra bald headed seeing other naturals with hair shorter than mine getting all these great looking puffs.
> 
> and when I was in walmart this lady smiled at me and my daughter while on the phone in the accessories aisle and said that she just saw a woman with pretty natural hair and regretted relaxing! I was shocked.


 

Chile where you been? We talked about this a couple of times in this thread. There was also a seperate thread that talked about it. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=532125&highlight=what+do+you+use+to+make+puffs
 I also use a cut off leg on a pair of pantyhose.

Nice when you get comments out the blue like the one you got in Walmart. Makes you feel like you doing something right huh?


----------



## -PYT

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Grand Prix,
> 
> LOL, OOOOOHHHHHH..you mean how I quoted from the other thread?
> 
> Hit the quote button of the comment you wanna quote,and then copy it. Move to the thread you wanna share it in and paste it in the quick post box.



No girl, how you accomplished that beautiful, fiery red wash-n-go!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

PYT check out that wash n go thread, I put details there 

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hola yall! hope all is well, i missed my 5 month anniversary date which was the 13th of April. I am still in these mini twists and i am ready to take them out so that i can wash it and do a twist out, which is a fave style of mine. I will be geting a weave installed hopefully soon within the nect couple of weeks. 

my finger is injured and i need to take these twists out soon because every now n again i have to pull them apart from the roots because thats where they seem to like to loc at first. . But hopefully i can do it this weekend coming  up, it will be 4 weeks which is enough for me. i trimmed about a 1/4 in becasue the ends were so dry n had ssk. 

my twists are shrunken completely which is fine, it has more weight to it now. i am still looking for more styles to try on mini twists but i think i will only do them mayb 4 times out the year, its too time consuming for me and i cant keep them in no more than 4 weeks at a time. 

im also considering putting my yarn braids back in, since it lasted 2 months and it looked like locks, AND everybody keeps asking me if im going to loc my hair, so i might give em what they want during the summer. lol

HHG!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

this is a pic of my twists, they are much shorter now due to shrinkage but it was alot of them! lol


----------



## fivetimestwo

ZkittyKurls said:


> this is a pic of my twists, they are much shorter now due to shrinkage but it was alot of them! lol



Pretty twists!

Sent from my HTC EVO SHIFT using  Long Hair Care Forum app


----------



## pookaloo83

Cut twists Zkitty. Where did you get that thing in your hair?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ thank you its a loc chain...and i got it from peaceimagesjewelry.com, i think shes sold out of them, but shes so nice, if you ask her about them she may make one for you.


----------



## Roux

did a blowout today and OMG shrinkage was definitely getting the best of me my hair is so long! going to try a braid out or twist out today. Hopefully I can get banded hair this stretched...


----------



## twatombl

Ltown said:


> twatombl
> In Maryland there is a natural hair store that stock a lot of products and they offer sample, rare opportunity with that one, most pf the products i brought.  There is a thread you can search for in the exchange forum, it call hate it dump on me, or just start a thread wanted and name it.  There is alot of friendly ladies that will share.



Thank you so much!  For about the first 2 years natural I was using the same products, the ones that everyone is familiar with ie KCCC, Cantu Shea Butter, Audrey Organics.  I'm not sure if those products weren't enough as my hair got fuller and longer or if my texture changed but since last summer it seems everything I try works the first time then....   I got tired of buying full sizes and not liking them so I have been on a mission to test sample sizes until I find one worth buying in full and that actually works for me!   

I never thought about the exchange threads, I actually have a few products I would be happy to pass along!


----------



## cch24

I'm really liking my new regimen and I hope that when I straighten my hair next month it proves that my hair is liking it a lot as well! I thought I would post the products that I use on a weekly basis and I would love to see what you guys are using as well!

Shampoo- Aussie Moist
Cowash conditioner- Aussie Moist
Leave in- Herbal Essences LTR Conditioner (not the leave-in)
Protein Conditioner- ApHogee 2 minute
Deep Conditioner- Suave Humectant
Oil mix- hemp, black castor, and olive

I also do a cassia treatment once a month. It's so nice to be able to find all of my staple products in Target or Whole Foods, ( I do have to order the black castor oil though) and throughout the week all I use on my hair is conditioner and oil. Maybe simple really is best.


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24 said:


> @Grand Prix your hair is gorgeous!!!! It looks so soft, shiny, and fluffy in those pics!


 
Thank you, cch! 
I'm a big fan of your (superfastgrowing)hair too!!


----------



## andromeda

I did my hair in a beehive braid on Tuesday and plan to keep it in for 4-6 weeks.





I did something a little different and cornrowed my nape separately.  Hopefully, this will help with retention in that area.  Next time, I'll try to make it smaller.





I've been wearing R&B Kim.  I cut bangs to cover my fo'head.




Muffins posted her review of Kim on YT recently.  She's wearing the intended way, with a part.  I'm going to try and follow her method for making the wig hairline look more natural.

I saw 2 gorgeous heads of natural hair today within a block of each other while running an errand.  They both were wearing twistouts or braidouts that fell to between sl-apl, so their hair was probably at least bsl.


----------



## andromeda

lml0827 said:


> Just stopping by to show my support:waytogo: and to say I can't wait to be one of you guys! Just 2 1/2 more inches to go


lml0827 I Loo forward to you coming over to the natural side! 



ZkittyKurls said:


> Hola yall! hope all is well, i missed my 5 month anniversary date which was the 13th of April. I am still in these mini twists and i am ready to take them out so that i can wash it and do a twist out, which is a fave style of mine. I will be geting a weave installed hopefully soon within the nect couple of weeks.
> 
> my finger is injured and i need to take these twists out soon because every now n again i have to pull them apart from the roots because thats where they seem to like to loc at first. . But hopefully i can do it this weekend coming up, it will be 4 weeks which is enough for me. i trimmed about a 1/4 in becasue the ends were so dry n had ssk.
> 
> my twists are shrunken completely which is fine, it has more weight to it now. i am still looking for more styles to try on mini twists but i think i will only do them mayb 4 times out the year, its too time consuming for me and i cant keep them in no more than 4 weeks at a time.
> 
> im also considering putting my yarn braids back in, since it lasted 2 months and it looked like locks, AND everybody keeps asking me if im going to loc my hair, so i might give em what they want during the summer. lol
> 
> HHG!!!


@zkhittycurls Your ends look good in the pic you posted.   Happy belated 5 month annivesary.  Hope your finger gets better soon!  I woke up to a swollen pinky last week.  While it didn't hinder my normal hair-do'ing, it was just so utterly absurd and I didn't remember injuring it.


----------



## Roux

I want another wig...two actually. will probably make one and buy another.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Wow, I can't believe we are in the middle of April already. Time is just flying by. I haven't posted much over the last month so I figured it was time to check in. 

So much has happened over the past month and I am so surprised that my hair hasn't been an issue. I got a new job and moved all in a month and am actually very proud of myself and my hair. I've been cowashing pretty much everyday and trying to d/c at least once a week.

I got really bored with all the puffs that I decided it was time to henna and maybe try something new. So, I took a shot at mini twists. They didn't come out to bad. 

You guys keep up that great progress. I makes me so happy to see all the beautiful heads of hair. 

Anyways....I took some pics along the way

1st pic: How I wore my hair for my interview on 3/9/11
2nd pic: job interview 3/9/11
3rd pic: some random puff (sorry about it being sideways)
4th & 5th pic: twists that I did today 4/17/11


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Had my daughter give me two french braids, and they touch my shoulders...

:2cool:


----------



## bride91501

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Had my daughter give me two french braids, and they touch my shoulders...
> 
> :2cool:



MyAngelEyez~C~U I'm excited for you! I don't know if I ever told you, but we have almost the exact same last relaxer date AND BC date  So I know how big of a deal the "braids touching the shoulders" is   Congrats!


----------



## curlycrown85

*My TWA Regimen*

I'm a natural newbie who BC'd on April 1, 2011.

My post-relaxer transitioning is a bit hard to explain especially since going natural was an impromptu decision for me right after a sew-in.  But to put it simply, majority of my hair (crown to back) has 4 months of new growth and the front only has 2 months of new growth. 

I've been relaxing my hair for over 13 years and haven't been natural since a child (and even then it was always pressed with hot combs).

Current length:  2 and 1/2 inches in the back & 1 inch in the front
My Goal is to let it grow as long as it can!  

It's hard for me and others to assess my curl pattern just yet.  I've been told either 4b or 4a, but right now, I'm leaning toward 4B.  I don't know much about strand size, density and all that. But my hair has very tight, teeny tiny curls that some may refer to as "naps." 

Products: 
SHEA MOISTURE:  Restorative Conditioner, Curl & Style Milk, & Curl Enhancing Smoothie
GIOVANNI: Tea Tree Conditioner, Smooth As Silk Conditioner
KINKY CURLY: Knot Today, Curl Custard, & Spiral Spritz (Serum)
ECO-STYLER OLIVE OIL GEL
BAKING SODA in place of shampoo.
OILS (in a spray bottle): Olive Oil, Sesame Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Peppermint Oil, Vegetable Glycerin

Regimen:
I cowash every other day with my Giovanni conditioners. I can't use the cheaper products like Suave Naturals or TreSemme Naturals because they dry my hair out and make my already acne-prone face break out.

I wrap my hair in a T-Shirt instead of towels to dry.

Instead of shampoo, every two weeks, I lather my hair with Giovanni Tea Tree Conditioner, then massage my scalp with baking soda to get rid of product build up.  Rinse then deep condition with Giovanni Smooth As Silk and letting it sit for a couple of hours or so (sometimes sitting under a dryer for 30 minutes).

I use the above deep conditioning regimen at least twice a week.

I use Shea Moisture's Restorative Conditioner as a leave-in since the product allows you to use it as a washout or leave-in.

I always wear headbands whether I let my curls just set or if I wear an afro. To slick the front, I use Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel (on the front only up to the head band).

If I let my curls just set, I use my Kinky Curly Knot Today & Curl Custard for the best curl definition then pull and separate them after they dry. On the second & 3rd day, I use the Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz to spruce up the style.

If I rock a 'fro, I use my Shea Moisture Style Milk & Curl Enhancing Smoothie then use a pic to comb the hair out and pat it with my palms evenly. On the second & 3rd day, I spray with water and repeat.

If I wear a wig (which I just purchased as a "protective style" to keep me from touching my hair--which has become a bad habit -- and I mean for hours and hours...), I coat my hair with my oil concoction and my Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. As soon as I get home, I remove the wig and spray my hair with water and apply more Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

bride91501 Thank you! Girl, I was doin' the Cabbage Patch when my daughter showed me the pic, LOL! I know you are as excited as I am about the 1-yr anniversary that is fast approaching, can't wait to see where I am then, .


----------



## bride91501

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> bride91501 Thank you! Girl, I was doin' the Cabbage Patch when my daughter showed me the pic, LOL! I know you are as excited as I am about the 1-yr anniversary that is fast approaching, can't wait to see where I am then, .



Not the cabbage patch tho?! LOL

My 1 year is May 31/June 1, so I'll be looking for your update thread a couple days after mine


----------



## Imani

*So I was looking at Sera's fotki for the 100th time (lol).  Just wondering what is everyone's length goals? And do you think u will have to avoid heat (like Sera does) to reach them? *

I'm just kinda playing it by ear. I'd like to wear my hair straight maybe 6-7 times a year. I'd like to make at least APL or BSL (straightened) and I think I can reach those goals and still straighten 6-7 times a year. 

My hair is pretty strong and moisturized right now and my regimen seems to be working. But just when I thought it was safe... lately i've been seeing SSK's so that is the big obstacle right now. I just started seeing them more and more after cutting off the very last of my relaxed ends. I need to do a search and find some tips on how to prevent them.


----------



## bride91501

Imani said:


> *So I was looking at Sera's fotki for the 100th time (lol). Just wondering what is everyone's length goals? And do you think u will have to avoid heat (like Sera does) to reach them? *


 
Great question. My goal is WL. I've never had hair longer than my neck in my life, so even typing that takes some getting used to, but I'm getting better at it LOL. 

I'm learning that I have combination strands- the ones around the perimeter of my hair, front and back, are fine, and they increase in size toward my crown (where they're very coarse). Because of this, I don't think I'm one of those naturals who can flat iron frequently without eventual damage. Lucky for me I'm not a fan of stick straight hair anyway, so it works out. I'll probably only flat iron my whole head for length checks once/year.

I do, however, LOVE how my hair looks blown out, and will probably do this 3-4x per year. I only do it on cool/warm heat and only after a PT, overnight DC and with a heat protectant. My hair has reverted just fine the 2x I've done it so far & I haven't had any damage.  

Do you guys think 3-4x per year will be ok?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Imani said:


> *So I was looking at Sera's fotki for the 100th time (lol). Just wondering what is everyone's length goals? And do you think u will have to avoid heat (like Sera does) to reach them? *


 
My goal is MBL and I believe that I would have to avoid heat as much as possible to get there with healthy hair and not having to do many trims. I say this because I recently did a blow out for a job interview (I wore a bun) and I suffered from slight heat damage, mind you I used heat protectant and I didn't have the blow-dryer directly on my hair. I can imagine what frequent heat or more than 2-3xs a year would do to my hair.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I just realized how much i really dont care about putting my hair in a ponytail. I mean I would like to eventually...  I'm just not obsessed with it like I was when I was transitioning. I wanted to transition until I could put my hair in ponytail but I didnt make it of course, but I love my hair! I guess I'm just now really seeing the potential my natural hair has that I didnt see when I was transitioning.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Imani said:


> *So I was looking at Sera's fotki for the 100th time (lol). Just wondering what is everyone's length goals? And do you think u will have to avoid heat (like Sera does) to reach them? *
> QUOTE]
> 
> I want WSL hair stretched so I can wear a long twistout or long plait. Afterwards, it can grow as long as it wants.   I have not been using any heat and wear protective styles 100% of the time.


----------



## -PYT

I will probably aim for BSL and stop there.  I just want my twists to rest on my shoulders and then I'll be satisfied.  I'm working wit a monsta' playa!


----------



## NikkiQ

SherylsTresses said:


> Imani said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So I was looking at Sera's fotki for the 100th time (lol). Just wondering what is everyone's length goals? And do you think u will have to avoid heat (like Sera does) to reach them? *
> QUOTE]
> 
> I want WSL hair stretched so I can wear a long twistout or long plait. Afterwards, it can grow as long as it wants.  I have not been using any heat and wear protective styles 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same. I avoid heat at all costs. My ultimate goal though is WL stretched and MAYBE HL is my shrinkage is a beast.
Click to expand...


----------



## ladysaraii

I think I finally qualify to post in this thread as I cut my relaxed ends this weekend.

NikkiQ, I didn't know you chop already!


----------



## NikkiQ

ladysaraii said:


> I think I finally qualify to post in this thread as I cut my relaxed ends this weekend.
> 
> *NikkiQ, I didn't know you chop already*!


 
Yes ma'am I sure did. I'll be 2 months post BC on Monday and 1 year since my last relaxer on Saturday.


----------



## Sequoia

Imani said:


> *So I was looking at Sera's fotki for the 100th time (lol).  Just wondering what is everyone's length goals? And do you think u will have to avoid heat (like Sera does) to reach them? *



APL or BSL at the most.  I don't think I could handle my hair if it was any longer.


----------



## Imani

bride91501 said:


> Great question. My goal is WL. I've never had hair longer than my neck in my life, so even typing that takes some getting used to, but I'm getting better at it LOL.
> 
> I'm learning that I have combination strands- the ones around the perimeter of my hair, front and back, are fine, and they increase in size toward my crown (where they're very coarse). Because of this, I don't think I'm one of those naturals who can flat iron frequently without eventual damage. Lucky for me I'm not a fan of stick straight hair anyway, so it works out. I'll probably only flat iron my whole head for length checks once/year.
> 
> I do, however, LOVE how my hair looks blown out, and will probably do this 3-4x per year. I only do it on cool/warm heat and only after a PT, overnight DC and with a heat protectant. My hair has reverted just fine the 2x I've done it so far & I haven't had any damage.
> 
> Do you guys think 3-4x per year will be ok?



3 to 4 times a year just doing blow out doesn't sound like much to me. But I'm a former heat addict, tho


----------



## Imani

Okay, I really want to try a style on my natural hair (I'm still in half wigs 100% of the time now). Next shampoo I am straightening for my one year progress check. But the wash after that, I will attempt a twist out. I tried it when I was transitioning and it was a mess with those straight ends, and my hair was sooo dry and rough back then.  So I want to revisit it and see what happens.


----------



## Roux

hmmmmm I think I might aim for MBL.


----------



## NikkiQ

I may attempt to flat iron my hair this weekend for Easter but I need to figure out a technique that will keep my hair from reverting too quickly. Any tips ladies?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pookaloo83

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13258831&postcount=575

Posted how I wore my hair today. ^^


----------



## NikkiQ

Approaching one year and very happy with my growth so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

When you BCd - At the end of July 2010, I was about 4 months post and I big chopped.  I was not expecting for my hair to be that short so I froze up and went to the beautician.  She cut my hair into a fade in the back with a patch of hair up top.  She ended up trying to relax my hair but it burnt sooooo bad that I made her wash it out immediately.  The relaxer caused scalp burns that were scabbed.  I babied my scalp for about 2 weeks before I chopped all the straight ends and decided to actually be natural and do wash and gos.  I loooooved it!  I like to claim August 1 as my big chop date because I was bald on my back and sides from the beautician and I've cut my top so that it's in sync with my back and sides. I currently have about 3-4 inches of hair. I would have more, but I am scissor happy.  


Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness  I have straw sized coils, my hair is fine and I get about 30% shrinkage.  The front of my hair grows toward my face and the back falls to my back.  The middle/sides just grow.   


Your current regimen  I don't have one. I wash and go 90% of the time.  I also do flat-twist outs.  No braid outs as of yet.

Your favorite styles Mohawk wash & go
Your current length and goal length NL is my current length and I want to be APL unstretched.


----------



## fivetimestwo

It's been 6 weeks since I chopped and I've been wearing my hair "out" a lot. I wore wigs/half wigs during my transition and I was so tired of that but I think I'm going to go back to protective styling so I can get to APL and then hopefully BSL by the end of the year. I just trimmed another 1/2" and right now I'm about an 1.5 inches away from APL. Hopefully a summer of protective styles will put me where I need to be.


----------



## Zaz

I tried banding my hair to stretch it for a dry twistout, didn't really like the results so I ended up putting it up into a puff.

Banding:









Twistout:









ETA: I used Sally's super stretch snag free rubber bands.  And twisted my hair using SheaMoisture deep treatment masque. I'll try again next week using the smoothie and see if that works better.


----------



## SherylsTresses

fivetimestwo said:


> It's been 6 weeks since I chopped and I've been wearing my hair "out" a lot. I wore wigs/half wigs during my transition and I was so tired of that but I think I'm going to go back to protective styling so I can get to APL and then *hopefully BSL by the end of the year*. I just trimmed another 1/2" and right now I'm about an 1.5 inches away from APL. Hopefully a summer of protective styles will put me where I need to be.


 

That's my goal too...!


----------



## andromeda

@thewaygodmadeus & @SkysMommy 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Had my daughter give me two french braids, and they touch my shoulders...
> 
> :2cool:


 Congrats on your milestone!  Your braids looks so nice and thick! 




Imani said:


> *So I was looking at Sera's fotki for the 100th time (lol). Just wondering what is everyone's length goals? And do you think u will have to avoid heat (like Sera does) to reach them? *


For now, MBL. I've only straightened my hair once since being natural. Since I have fine strands I do think I'll have to avoid heat to reach my length and density goals. How often does Sera straighten (or does she not straighten at all)? I only have the urge to straighten 2-4/yr. I think I'd be okay with straightening 2x/yr, maybe even 1x (I plan on straightening this September, which will be a year from the last time I straightened). I think nourishing and protecting my ends will be more crucial to reaching my length goal.



NikkiQ said:


> I may attempt to flat iron my hair this weekend for Easter but I need to figure out a technique that will keep my hair from reverting too quickly. Any tips ladies?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


NikkiQ No tips from personal experience but here are some links to threads on straightening natural hair:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/search.php?searchid=2512177

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=400194

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=134387




Imani said:


> Okay, I really want to try a style on my natural hair (I'm still in half wigs 100% of the time now). Next shampoo I am straightening for my one year progress check. But the wash after that, I will attempt a twist out. I tried it when I was transitioning and it was a mess with those straight ends, and my hair was sooo dry and rough back then. So I want to revisit it and see what happens.


I think your twisout on natural hair will turn out well, simply based on the fact that you're working with a healthy head of natural hair with great ends. I was looking at your fotki and your hair has come a long way. Your hair was already fly when you were transitioning but it's on a whole 'nother level now and your natural texture is so beautiful! I'm definitely looking forward to your progress check.


----------



## Roux

Zaz I have the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque and I haven't tried it but used it on my daughters hair and didn't really like it. Have you used it as a DC? If so did you like it? Hiow did you like it for the twists you did? I've been using the Curl Smoothie for twists and I LOVE it.


----------



## -PYT

I love Conterria 's hair.  I'd be satisfied with that length.  Can do a lil bit of everything with it!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Roux I like the Masque more as a leave-in than as a deep conditioner. I put it on my hair when it was soaking wet and brushed it through. It left my hair silky and well defined once it dried. I actually like it as a leave-in more than the smoothie.


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> Approaching one year and very happy with my growth so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Congrats! Good progress. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Zaz

Roux said:


> Zaz I have the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque and I haven't tried it but used it on my daughters hair and didn't really like it. Have you used it as a DC? If so did you like it? Hiow did you like it for the twists you did? I've been using the Curl Smoothie for twists and I LOVE it.



I mentioned up thread that I like the masque as a styler for my wash n go, I haven't used it as a DC yet. 
Maybe I'll do another thread similar to this one, with picture reviews for my twistouts :scratchch


----------



## andromeda

Zaz said:


> I mentioned up thread that I like the masque as a styler for my wash n go, I haven't used it as a DC yet.
> Maybe I'll do another thread similar to this one, with picture reviews for my twistouts :scratchch


 
Please do!

I used the Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Anti-Breakage Masque overnight on Sunday as a DC.  It was just okay.  Since I didn't use it with heat or on freshly washed/clarified hair, I haven't reached a verdict of any sort.


----------



## Roux

thanks everyone for your feedback on the masque! When I was in Target today I saw the Shea Moisture Bath and Body products and saw the soap bars and after reading the ingredients I think I might try one of them as a shampoo bar in the future.


----------



## -PYT

People's mishaps with the tangle teezer sorta worry me.  mine was great until recently when it snagged on a few knots i had in my hair...I believe those were due to my washing technique, though.  must go back to detangling BEFORE washing


----------



## Roux

I hear ya PYT. I think I will go back to using it only for a MAJOR detangling job and use my denman...

I was supposed to do a twist out tonight to try out an updo but I got lazy after my workout so I put some oil on my hair and popped on a shower cap during my shower and got a nice steam out of it.l


----------



## Fab_Nikki

This is that bullsheeeet SSKs

I decided to give Kinky Curly another chance to redeem itself.  This is what I am getting






BTW I clipped those off, they didn't break off.  Oh and I did not put them in that sadface purposely.


----------



## BayAreaDream

Yay... I'm 3 1/2 months natural. Last week I took my twist out to let my hair breath a little before getting more braids (I'm in braids till june) I wasn't very happy with progress but decided to take pictures anyway, I was convinced that my hair had not grown. But my pictures tell a slightly different story. It's better than nothing lol I was getting a little discouraged. Here's January 5th 2011, February 5th 2011 and last April 17th 2011
***Please don't mind my morning face ***


----------



## Roux

lol @Fab Nikki that pic is funny but sad. 

IDK if they were sheds...probably sheds but I had a bit of hair on my hands after my wash. I cowashed and did a wash n go puff. it's aight. I plan on cowashing tomorrow and doing twists for a twist out.


----------



## Roux

ended up twisting.


----------



## pookaloo83

Anyone ever used Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner? I need a protein conditioner, but not anything too harsh. If you have used it, did you have to use a moisturizing conditioner on afterwards?


----------



## Roux

pookaloo83 I have that on my wishlist...heck i've had it on my list since I was relaxed. I recently bought some aphogee 2 minute but not loving it like I did when I was relaxed...which is a disappointment.


----------



## geejay

I've been lurking in this thread for a while, and I've finally BC'd, so it's time for me to say "Hi"

When you BCd: *April 3, 2011*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: *I was a year and a week post relaxer*
Have you been natural before? *No, this is my first time*
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics- *I'm 4a/4b, I think medium with a smattering of fine strands, maybe 65-70% shrinkage*
Your current regimen - *experimenting, but so far cowashing daily, oil rinsing and baggying at night*
Your favorite styles - *TWA*
Your current length and goal length - *5 inches of hair currently, goal is BSL*
Your photo album, if any - *in my profile*


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I took out my braids to prepare for my DC and I was presently surprised at the definition I got from using just Shea Moisture Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner. Now I know what to use next time if I actually want to wear a twist or braid out.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

pookaloo83 said:


> Anyone ever used Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner? I need a protein conditioner, but not anything too harsh. If you have used it, did you have to use a moisturizing conditioner on afterwards?


 
I purchased 1 bottle of GPB just to see if I liked it.  It snapped my hair back in shape and it felt stronger.  I went back the next day to purchase 2 more bottles.  I love it and I'm able to finger comb my hair easily with it in.  I do use a moisturizing conditioner afterwards just because I want to make sure my hair isn't dry as the Sahara desert the next day.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

*OMG in 2 days I will 6 months post BC!!!!!!!!!!!*

In the next 6 months I hope to:


Continue my no heat regimen

Continue loving on my hair without TOO much manipulation.

Start taking weekly progress pics for my own documentation

Work on creating a successful twist out. *help me Baby Jesus*

This is so exciting to have almost made it to 6 months of being natural.  I love everything about it, the good and the bad (SSKs).  I wouldn't change a think about the last six months because I've learn to love my hair and be happy with healthy hair.  Even when my mommy (I love you lol) jone'd on me saying the hair on my cooter was probably longer than on my head.  I still persevered  6 months down forever is my goal!!!!!


----------



## Ltown

pookaloo83 said:


> Anyone ever used Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner? I need a protein conditioner, but not anything too harsh. If you have used it, did you have to use a moisturizing conditioner on afterwards?


 
pookaloo83, I used it all the time and it's very moisturing you won't have to use another conditioner.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Speaking of protein conditioners. How often do you all use protein based products? I know some naturals say they dont ever need them. Do you use light or heavy protein? I dont want to try a protein based product and then all my hair starts to break off. erplexed


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Miryoku

I have such a hard time with which products are good and which aren't.  So, I just try out various products to see how they work on MY hair.  I find it very hard to recommend someone to try a product when it may suck on their hair.  So, if you are able to just test products.  Sorry I am not much help but your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## andromeda

:welcome3: geejay!  Congrats on your bc!


13StepsAhead said:


> I took out my braids to prepare for my DC and I was presently surprised at the definition I got from using just Shea Moisture Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner. Now I know what to use next time if I actually want to wear a twist or braid out.


Ooooooh, pretty! 



Fab_Nikki said:


> *OMG in 2 days I will 6 months post BC!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> In the next 6 months I hope to:
> 
> 
> Continue my no heat regimen
> 
> Continue loving on my hair without TOO much manipulation.
> 
> Start taking weekly progress pics for my own documentation
> 
> Work on creating a successful twist out. **help me Baby Jesus**
> This is so exciting to have almost made it to 6 months of being natural. I love everything about it, the good and the bad (SSKs). I wouldn't change a think about the last six months because I've learn to love my hair and be happy with healthy hair. Even when my mommy (I love you lol) jone'd on me saying* the hair on my cooter was probably longer than on my head.*  I still persevered  6 months down forever is my goal!!!!!


   @the bolded Congrats on making 6 months and continued success on the journey to reaching your goal of "forever".


----------



## Fab_Nikki

andromeda my mommy is something silly but I laughed my butt off when she said it.  Thank you for the well wishes, forever is a long time huh?! lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@andromeda Thanks! the sad part is, it was completely unintentional and I wanted to wear my hair out but it needed to be washed and DCed. I bet the next time I try it won't look like that


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 I've been using GPB for at least a year (maybe 1.5).  At first, I just used it on its own and my hair was fine. Now I follow up with a moisturizing dc but I don't think it's necessary.  I would do a wet assessment afterwards to gauge if moisture is needed.  I actually used it this weekend, followed by the SM Anti-breakage masque.

Miryoku  I use protein conditioner 1x/month.  Here's a great article on protein/moisture balance - http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/278612/the_fine_art_of_protein_and_moisture.html?singlepage=true&cat=69 .  You might not need protein.  Do a wet assessment to gauge what your hair needs and if protein is needed, start with something very mild and assess and tweak from there.


----------



## andromeda

Fab_Nikki said:


> @andromeda my mommy is something silly but I laughed my butt off when she said it. Thank you for the well wishes, forever is a long time huh?! lol


Yep, it is, but I loved the way you phrased your goal. 


13StepsAhead said:


> @andromeda Thanks! the sad part is, it was completely unintentional and I wanted to wear my hair out but it needed to be washed and DCed. I bet the next time I try it won't look like that


Serendipity can be a ***** in that way, I guess.   I hope your next attempt turns out well!


----------



## pookaloo83

Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.


----------



## Foxglove

pookaloo83 said:


> Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.



Just had my first one earlier this month


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I've had two trims so far and will be coming up on my 6 months post bc. I am trying to only trim 4 times a year but we will see how that goes.


----------



## Sequoia

pookaloo83 said:


> Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.



About 3 or 4 times since the beginning of the year- my ends drive me crazy (SSK & split ends) so i keep trimming.  I need to hide my scissors


----------



## Fab_Nikki

pookaloo83 said:


> Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.


 
Zero  unless you count the snipping of those 5 SSKs the other day.  I inspect my hair often for split ends and such.  I don't have any but then again I am not using ANY heat at all on my hair.  I keep my ends moisturized so I pray I am doing something right with this here head.


----------



## SherylsTresses

pookaloo83 said:


> Anyone ever used Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner? I need a protein conditioner, but not anything too harsh. If you have used it, did you have to use a moisturizing conditioner on afterwards?


 
I've used it and no I did not have to use a moisturizing conditioner afterwards.


----------



## SherylsTresses

pookaloo83 said:


> Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.


 
I have not trimmed since my BC in Feb 2011.


----------



## Alta Angel

I BCed in September 2010 and got another 1-1.5 inch trim in December 2010.  I will be going for another trim in June 2011.




pookaloo83 said:


> Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.


----------



## MA2010

I've trimmed a lot. Too many times. My hair is an uneven mess and I don't know how to even out my hair.

Should my hair be even?


----------



## -PYT

I've done one official trim one year after my BC where I made sure to snip all over off of every twist, but I think it's about time for another.  seeing some knots...


----------



## Imani

I did a long transition and the last of my relaxed ends were trimmed off this past February. I will not be trimming again until the end of September.

In between trims if I see splits/shady ends I will dust them myself.


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.


 
@pookaloo83 At least 3x, correction 1 trim, at least 2 dustings

You had started a thread about water in OT, right? How are you coming along with upping your intake? I'm trying to get back on track with mine and I've found that drinking from a sports-style like the one below makes it sooooo much easier and convenient.





I'd already been drinking at least 3 cups of tea/hot water (I just keep adding hot water to the same tea bag) w/lemon for the past couple of months, so that's already gives me headstart on my water intake. I'm definitely getting my 64 oz and sometimes getting 80-100.


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Just had my first one earlier this month


 

Me too! I gave myself my first real good trim earlier this month. Before that I would just dust my ends occasionally. I'm telling you though, it was a like a whole new head of hair after that. My curls got some bounce back that hadn't been there in a minute. I plan to trim more regularly now like every 3 months or so.


----------



## NikkiQ

StephElise

Happy 1 year anniversary of your chop!!!!!!   woot:


----------



## LoveCraze

NikkiQ said:


> @StephElise
> 
> Happy 1 year anniversary of your chop!!!!!!   woot:


 

Oh Yeah!!! LOL Thanks so much NikkiQ.  I haven't done anything special for it either. Just washed last night, sectioned in 3 ponytails and put two twists in each to try to dry it out stretched to see if this will help prevent ssk's.
  Thanks again Sis!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^When I saw your siggy, I literally said "oh snap! it's been a year since she chopped" lol. I keep looking at your pony and want to try to make a puff so bad, but idk. I don't think I have enough hair to make a decent sized one right now lol


----------



## Roux

NikkiQ have you tried doing a puff with a knee high?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^No but I'm totally tempted to try it out. How far back do you guys usually put the knee high to get a puff? More towards the top of the head or in the back? I'm a puff virgin lol


----------



## octoberslibra

I said the same thing...That I wouldn't bc before my hair was long enough to pull back in a ponytail which was also my style of choice while I was in transition..I didn't wait either. Now sometimes, I do miss my pony but in a while it"ll be back..and until then...I'm loving the new me~


----------



## Skiggle

Update Time!
So I endured a long grueling process of taking out my braids!
I had them in for close to 3 months...way too long, but I had no choice
my class schedule was beyond hectic!
But I'm graduating next week Friday! I am sooooooo HAPPY! 
Anywho I had 2 grapefruit size balls of shed hair erplexed.
I did  incorporate garlic pills in my regimen but it didn't seem to help..
I noticed some breakage when I was taking down the braids and my hair felt .  I freaked out and
did an Aphogee two step treatment and an ayurvedic powder treatment. *back to back...
I know this isn't good but my hair felt so fragile*
My hair felt much better afterwards...
I am NEVER leaving braids in my hair again for that long! 
Right now I'm DC'n with 
CON Argan oil moisturizing /Suave Shea Butter Conditioner. 
Not sure of how I will style my hair 
but I will updating throughout the week. I need a small trim though.

Oh yea the best part.. pics... I'm grazing APL * good news*


Aphogee 2 Step treatment: You can really see the henna in my hair!










After the Aphogee Treatment: 





Ayurvedic Treatment: Brahmi, Neem and Amla mixed with EVOO/WG
My hair looked like organic free form locs, lol











My hair is growing


----------



## Roux

NikkiQ said:


> ^^No but I'm totally tempted to try it out. How far back do you guys usually put the knee high to get a puff? More towards the top of the head or in the back? I'm a puff virgin lol



I usually do it on top of my head. I just saw your pics in the wng thread and i'm sure you can get a puff you'd be happy with with a knee high.


----------



## hairsothick

I've only trimmed once over the past year.  I will probably trim again during the first week in May.


----------



## NikkiQ

One year since my last relaxer and I made my first puff today!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> Since we have all been newly natural, how many trims have you had? I only did about 2.



One, during the spring equinox (3/22/11)   I plan to continue trimming my hair 1-2 yearly according to the Lunar Calendar.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey yall! today i decided to try the two strand flat twist hairstyle. i only used coconut oil because i did it on an old twistout. i will post my results tomorrow with the outcome. i have also noticed that my ends still feel a little rough. is there anything that i can do help this problem? i have already trimmed my hair twice in two months. i will be getting an install in 2 weeks so maybe more protective styling might help too.


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> @pookaloo83 At least 3x.
> 
> You had started a thread about water in OT, right? How are you coming along with upping your intake? I'm trying to get back on track with mine and I've found that drinking from a sports-style like the one below makes it sooooo much easier and convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd already been drinking at least 3 cups of tea/hot water (I just keep adding hot water to the same tea bag) w/lemon for the past couple of months, so that's already gives me headstart on my water intake. I'm definitely getting my 64 oz and sometimes getting 80-100.



andromeda I'm just now seeing this post. Girl, I fell off for a minute.  I had a coke for dinner and one with lunch today.  I used to drink my water out of sports bottles too, but stopped. I'm gonna start doing that again. Because it will be easier for me to bring it to work and for it to stay cooler longer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Looks good NikkiQ! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## geejay

NikkiQ Your puff is super cute!


----------



## c0urtkneee

Hey ladies! Sooo excited to finally be natural :]

When you BCd - 4/22/2011
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 20 months.
Have you been natural before? When? - Last time I was natural, I was 5.
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics - My hair I`d say is 3c, the front I can`t determine yet since it will not curl. My hair can get VERY dry near the top & it`s SUPER thick.
Your current regimen - No current regimen yet.
Your favorite styles - Wash n Go is the only style I`ve tried yet.
Your current length and goal length - Currently shoulder length in the back, ear & cheek length in the front[unstretched]. Goal is BSL unstretched & WL stretched.


----------



## andromeda

Skiggle said:


> Update Time!
> So I endured a long grueling process of taking out my braids!
> I had them in for close to 3 months...way too long, but I had no choice
> my class schedule was beyond hectic!
> But I'm graduating next week Friday! I am sooooooo HAPPY!
> Anywho I had 2 grapefruit size balls of shed hair erplexed.
> I did incorporate garlic pills in my regimen but it didn't seem to help..
> I noticed some breakage when I was taking down the braids and my hair felt . I freaked out and
> did an Aphogee two step treatment and an ayurvedic powder treatment. *back to back...
> I know this isn't good but my hair felt so fragile*
> My hair felt much better afterwards...
> I am NEVER leaving braids in my hair again for that long!
> Right now I'm DC'n with
> CON Argan oil moisturizing /Suave Shea Butter Conditioner.
> Not sure of how I will style my hair
> but I will updating throughout the week. I need a small trim though.
> 
> Oh yea the best part.. pics... I'm grazing APL * good news*
> 
> 
> Aphogee 2 Step treatment: You can really see the henna in my hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Aphogee Treatment:
> 
> 
> Ayurvedic Treatment: Brahmi, Neem and Amla mixed with EVOO/WG
> My hair looked like organic free form locs, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is growing


Wow, @Skiggle, your hair is so pretty! The first two pic resemble my hair post-henna. You've made great progress with growth & retention!  And  @ graduating next week? Are you walking? How are you going to wear your hair?


pookaloo83 said:


> @andromeda I'm just now seeing this post. Girl, I fell off for a minute.  I had a coke for dinner and one with lunch today.  I used to drink my water out of sports bottles too, but stopped. I'm gonna start doing that again. Because it will be easier for me to bring it to work and for it to stay cooler longer.


Yeah, it can be hard to stay on track. When I transitioned from drinking soda (and I was a heavy soda drinker, there were weekendsn where I would drink a whole liter by myself ), I replaced it with seltzer because I liked the carbonation. 

Now, I only keep almond milk and water in the house, which narrows down my choices considerably (I only have water when dining out). However, this winter I was so dehydrated because I simply didn't want to drink anything, and when I would drink, I would opt for (dark chocolate) almond milk. Now that it's warmer and I have my canteens, drinking water is less of a chore. 



ZkittyKurls said:


> hey yall! today i decided to try the two strand flat twist hairstyle. i only used coconut oil because i did it on an old twistout. i will post my results tomorrow with the outcome. i have also noticed that my ends still feel a little rough. is there anything that i can do help this problem? i have already trimmed my hair twice in two months. i will be getting an install in 2 weeks so maybe more protective styling might help too.


@ZkittyKurls rough ends? How do they look - all the splits are gone from your previus trims? Maybe you can try baggying them at night?


c0urtkneee said:


> Hey ladies! Sooo excited to finally be natural :]
> 
> 
> When you BCd - 4/22/2011
> How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 20 months.
> Have you been natural before? When? - Last time I was natural, I was 5.
> Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics - My hair I`d say is 3c, the front I can`t determine yet since it will not curl. My hair can get VERY dry near the top & it`s SUPER thick.
> Your current regimen - No current regimen yet.
> Your favorite styles - Wash n Go is the only style I`ve tried yet.
> Your current length and goal length - Currently shoulder length in the back, ear & cheek length in the front[unstretched]. Goal is BSL unstretched & WL stretched.


:welcome3: @c0urtkneee Congrats on your bc!

@NikkiQ Your puff looks  Did you get the silk/satin wig cap? If so, how's that working out? I recently switched to a mesh wig cap since the weather got warmer. I'm less concerned with my hair drying out and more concerned with my scalp being able to breave (yes, breave ).


----------



## ZkittyKurls

andromeda, they are kinda crunchy. I never really looked into the whole baggying concept...do i just moisturize my ends and put a plastic cap over the ends at night? :/ im not want for complexity. lol 

the flat twists were an epic fail!! i took them out and it was not the look i was going for, im thinking i needed to add some moisture to it next time so that it will set properly. so i ended up doing some sorta cinnabunn thingy at the top of my head. i was so frustrated because i thought i was gonna look a hot mess when i went out. but i didnt even go out last night so i was ok with it.

this morning i decided to cowash my hair and i added some coconut oil in hopes to help make my hair, mostly my ends soft. and i put twists in my hair. 

so here are some pics of the last minute silly bun.

i will add more pics of my hair and twists in the following posts


----------



## ZkittyKurls

here are pics of my hair! i just thought these curls were so cute when they were clumped together. i had to take a pic of em. lol


----------



## Skiggle

@ andromeda lol Not sure if I used the tag feature right.. but
here are the styles I'm contemplating:

Style 1





Style 2






Style 3






Style 4















Style 5





You guys help me pick......


----------



## ZkittyKurls

and finally pictures of my actual twists, im planning on taking them out tomorrow evening so that it will be a nice defined twistout hopefully


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Skiggle im in love with style 5 and the 4 and congrats!!!!!


----------



## andromeda

@ZkittyKurls  moisturize your ends, cover with plastic baggie or saran, and seal in the morning. If you do this, be sure to monitor for signs of over-moisturization. Here's a thread on baggying, there are several different ways you can do it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=440498&highlight=baggy

Yoru hair turned out very nicely with the bun and your curls are beautiful!

@Skiggle I like all the styles. I guess it depends on if you're doing it yourself and how good your braiding skills are. I love 4, which is basically a variation of the first two but with more complex braiding. I also like 5 - is that laila from fusionofcultures? If you need a tutorial, check out tiashauntee on YT - she's done styles similar to the first four - and, of course, fusionofcultures on YT.


----------



## Sequoia

Skiggle- Style 5 is the business! The rest are v. nice too though.


----------



## c0urtkneee

Skiggle said:


> Style 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys help me pick......


 
THIS ONE! Laila[i think that`s her name] did a great tut of this, but I`ve had trouble executing it. It`s rather lovely!


----------



## keysha4515

This is my hair one month after bc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiRyBZPEFHs

Also, check out this video when I actually got the bc. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utXFBKMpoaU

Enjoy !


----------



## Skiggle

Thank you all for your suggestions!
I didn't know style 5 was on youtube!
I saw the picture on a tumblr and I was like wow thats hawt!

I am not braiding my hair... a friend will be doing it for me 
so I'm happy. I am going to a variation of style 3 and 4. I have to remember it has to fit under my hat, lol


This is how I'm wearing my hair right now:
















I'll  take down the cornrows for a braidout-ish style on Wednesday

Zkitty, I can't view your pics


----------



## Roux

gonna wash and DC my hair tonight and put it in twists. I have an interview tomorrow so i'll be wearing one of my wigs...


----------



## c0urtkneee

Anyone feel uncomfortable in their hair after they BC`d? I`m having trouble getting used to my "new hair".


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna wash my hair and throw in some twist later.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Decided to do my first twist out on natural hair. It looked great and the beginning of the day... then it rained. So i took a few pics before it decided to turn into a total fro.


----------



## Roux

Alright so I shampood my hair and then added Treseme Curls Conditioner all over and on top of that applied hot olive oil and honey then let it sit for 30 minutes then detangled in small sections and let it sit another 15 minutes then rinsed. my hair felt like BUTTER. applied leave in and oil and did random twists. wigging tomorrow


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

c0urtkneee I think most people go through a bit of culture shock when they BC, mostly tied into how others will view you, or having shorter hair than you are used too. For me it passed fairly quickly as I learned to style my hair. You are at a decent length, start playing with styles "fro candy" and stylers to find what looks/products work for you.


----------



## cch24

I've seen some really cute hats in the mall and I want to buy one but I know I can't wear them with my usual bun. I'm under the dryer now drying my hair in two pigtails. I did my usual cowash in the shower, slathered some Herbal Essences LTR Conditioner in my hair and put it in two braids. We'll see what they look like by the end of the day.


----------



## c0urtkneee

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @c0urtkneee I think most people go through a bit of culture shock when they BC, mostly tied into how others will view you, or having shorter hair than you are used too. For me it passed fairly quickly as I learned to style my hair. You are at a decent length, start playing with styles "fro candy" and stylers to find what looks/products work for you.


 
thanks for the tips! i`ve seen a ton of your fab style, maybe i`ll get that creative spurt.


----------



## Anew

Style 5, I can't wait until I can do things like that with my hair


----------



## hairsothick

I washed my hair last night and left Shea Moisture's DTM in my hair. It's so soft right now. I am going to put some more twists in tonight. Not minis though.  I will probably do a flat twist /TST combo.

I'm also looking for a few half wigs for bad hair days.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Ok ladies... I wanted to wait until I was at least 2 yrs post relaxer to bc but couldn't hold out any longer. After consulting with my family I decided to do it last night. Here are the results

Day of bc



Closeup of the back which is the tighter curls 



Closeup of the looser texture in the front. Its kina hard to see it in the pic though



I transitioned for 11 months and 9 days. I hate the shape of my hair right now but I will be able to fix that in time. 

Pics of hair on day 2( I spritzed with water to refresh the curls).



Closeup of front



Closeup of back




Whats strange though is that my hair looks completely different than it did the first time I was natural. I'm not really sure why but my hair is much curlier this time around. 

My hair the first time I was natural


----------



## Skiggle

^^^^^
Pretty and shiny hair!


----------



## OndoGirl

Hi!!!  I am a new member and newly natural 4b.  

My hair turned silver when I cut the relaxer out!  It was a weird grayish color before.  I am so scared of damaging my hair/scalp with chemicals and I kinda like the silver...I might not dye it .  What do y'all think?


----------



## Roux

will be wigging it the rest of the week. I have a new LF coming tomorrow too! This is her...I wish I could have gotten it in this color but it wasn't available...


----------



## andromeda

BronxJazzy said:


> Ok ladies... I wanted to wait until I was at least 2 yrs post relaxer to bc but couldn't hold out any longer. After consulting with my family I decided to do it last night. Here are the results
> 
> Day of bc


 Congrats on your BC, @BronxJazzy !  Your hair looked nice when you first went natural but it defnitely looks healthier this time around! 



Roux said:


> will be wigging it the rest of the week. I have a new LF coming tomorrow too! This is her...I wish I could have gotten it in this color but it wasn't available...


@Roux Oooh, what's the name of that wig? I actually compiled a list of curly lace fronts (from the wig sites that I'm aware of) and I've been meaning to start a thread. I think I might have bookmarked this one, so I can't wait to see how it looks on you.


----------



## andromeda

luckygirlin said:


> Hi!!! I am a new member and newly natural 4b.
> 
> My hair turned silver when I cut the relaxer out! It was a weird grayish color before. I am so scared of damaging my hair/scalp with chemicals and I kinda like the silver...I might not dye it . What do y'all think?


 @luckygirlin ! Your hair is pretty! I actually think the silver is cool! If you like it, keep it. If you ever decide to dye it, you can look into a natural alternative like henna + indigo or Tints of Nature. I have heard of overprocessed relaxed hair losing its melanin, so maybe that accounts for the change from weird gray to silver?


----------



## fivetimestwo

I am so sad today. I was supposed to get my hair done at the salon for the first time in nearly 2 years and they double booked & told me to reschedule!

Although I'm supposed to be going back to protective styling soon, I still wanted a cute look for my own hair (I was supposed to be getting highlights). I am contemplating doing my hair myself, but I really wanted the day of relaxation.

Okay, mini-rant over.

Sent from my HTC EVO SHIFT using  Long Hair Care Forum app


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

luckygirlin said:


> Hi!!!  I am a new member and newly natural 4b.
> 
> My hair turned silver when I cut the relaxer out!  It was a weird grayish color before.  I am so scared of damaging my hair/scalp with chemicals and I kinda like the silver...I might not dye it .  What do y'all think?


I love the gray. I dont think you should dye it. It gives you hair character imo.


andromeda said:


> Congrats on your BC, @BronxJazzy !  Your hair looked nice when you first went natural but it defnitely looks healthier this time around!


 
Thanks.... Yeah I notice a huge difference. My hair even feels different. It was soft the first time I went natural but now its unbelievably soft. Kinda like a silky cotton ball. I love it. Healthy hair really makes a difference.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

BronxJazzy Absolutely beautiful! Congrats on your BC


----------



## Fab_Nikki

OFFICIALLY 6 MONTHS POST BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Plans for this evening: Taking my hair out this evening for some product loving.


----------



## Roux

andromeda it's called Joy by Model Model. I'm mad I just checked and now they have my color! GRRRRR! I can't wait to try a 207


----------



## KimPossibli

wrong thread


----------



## c0urtkneee

Fab_Nikki said:


> OFFICIALLY 6 MONTHS POST BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Plans for this evening: Taking my hair out this evening for some product loving.


 
yayyy! congrats! :]


----------



## OndoGirl

andromeda said:


> @luckygirlin ! Your hair is pretty! I actually think the silver is cool! If you like it, keep it. If you ever decide to dye it, you can look into a natural alternative like henna + indigo or Tints of Nature. I have heard of overprocessed relaxed hair losing its melanin, so maybe that accounts for the change from weird gray to silver?


 
Thanks!  *Off to research*


----------



## NikkiQ

Woot! Getting my first set of kinky twists tomorrow and I can't wait!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hey ladies. I was going to flat iron my hair and do a trim but I burnt the back of my neck on the first piece so that's out . I do have a pic that I'd like to share though. I also put up my BC pic from 14 months ago for comparison.

(never mind my zoolander face...I was channeling )


----------



## andromeda

^^^ Awesome progress!  Your hair looks great.


----------



## Daeuiel

Hi everyone!  I recently bc'ed, and today I tried a twistout.  Erm, it doesn't look quite how I planned, but I like it!


----------



## Roux

NikkiQ said:


> Woot! Getting my first set of kinky twists tomorrow and I can't wait!!


I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Roux

i'm going to start a personal growth challenge for three months...


----------



## pookaloo83

Oh my gosh! Yesterday made me one year natural!  I completely forgot.


----------



## -PYT

Congrats pookaloo83!  

Taking a personal day off work on friday.  I need it.  Gonna finger detangle before i wash and relax while the conditioner sits on it all day, probably   I'm tired, yall!  My hair probably reflects this


----------



## Skiggle

Did a trim!
Took me nearly 5 hours..lol
Combing through my hair without tangles/knots= WINNING 


Getting my hair done today, will take pics!


----------



## -PYT

Hey ladies...how are you braiding your hair for braidouts?  Especially those of you with little hangtime?  I want to try one, but i'm wondering if plaits or cornrows are best.


----------



## Skiggle

-PYT said:


> Hey ladies...how are you braiding your hair for braidouts?  Especially those of you with little hangtime?  I want to try one, but i'm wondering if plaits or cornrows are best.




I would suggest plaits with a heavy based moisturizer. The longer you leave in the plaits the more defined the braidouts, I would also suggest do it on damp hair. I tried a cornrow braidout this week, tooo fuzzy and not enough product on my hair.  .Medium plaits seem nice.


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:


> Hey ladies...how are you braiding your hair for braidouts?  Especially those of you with little hangtime?  I want to try one, but i'm wondering if plaits or cornrows are best.




-PYT I do plaits. And I do it on slightly damp hair. I get my spray bottle of water and spray one time in my hand and then put that water in my hair. I think there's more definition when it's a lil wet.


Braidout on dry hair. It poofed up as soon as I hit outside.





Braidout on slightly damp hair.


----------



## andromeda

Daeuiel said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently bc'ed, and today I tried a twistout.  Erm, it doesn't look quite how I planned, but I like it!


  your coilies, @Daeuiel !


pookaloo83 said:


> Oh my gosh! Yesterday made me one year natural!  I completely forgot.


Congrats! :reddancer:


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> @-PYT I do plaits. And I do it on slightly damp hair. I get my spray bottle of water and spray one time in my hand and then put that water in my hair. I think there's more definition when it's a lil wet.
> 
> 
> Braidout on dry hair. It poofed up as soon as I hit outside.
> 
> 
> Braidout on slightly damp hair.


 
I love your twist outs. They look so nice and full. And you do have great hang time.


----------



## Daeuiel

andromeda said:


> your coilies, @Daeuiel !


 
thank you! :blush3: I was hoping for my twistout to look more like the cool ones I see in siggies on here (except much shorter lol) but it looks like I did coils instead. Maybe when my hair grows longer it'll get right


----------



## faithVA

Daeuiel said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently bc'ed, and today I tried a twistout.  Erm, it doesn't look quite how I planned, but I like it!


 
I like it. You had a lot of twists so it came out more like spiral girls. Because the curls are so small, you should be able to rock it for 3 to 5 days with just wrapping it up.


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Hey ladies...how are you braiding your hair for braidouts?  Especially those of you with little hangtime?  I want to try one, but i'm wondering if plaits or cornrows are best.



I can't do cornrows so I do individual braids





No hangtime for me though








So it went into a puff


----------



## Daeuiel

faithVA said:


> I like it. You had a lot of twists so it came out more like spiral girls. Because the curls are so small, you should be able to rock it for 3 to 5 days with just wrapping it up.


 
Ohhh! Thanks!  I'll do less twists next time and see how it comes out  Are you supposed to straighten your hair before you do twists?   

Foxglove, I like the pics!


----------



## faithVA

Daeuiel said:


> Ohhh! Thanks!  I'll do less twists next time and see how it comes out  Are you supposed to straighten your hair before you do twists?
> 
> @-PYT, I like the pics!


 

You will be able to keep your twists out longer with smaller twists.

You will have a twists out like most you see on the board with larger twists. But you usually will have to twist it up more often to maintain it.

Some people stretch the hair: flat twists, twists, band it and let it air dry before they put in the twists for the twist out.

Some people blow dry (on different heat settings) before they do the twists.

It is really going to depend on the style you are trying to rock and how your hair looks with each option. Oh and maybe how hair lazy you are 

I only do a twist out on mini twists cuz I hate to retwist my hair during the week. And I don't bother stretching it before twisting because as soon as I put anything moisturizing on it, its going to shrink waaaay back. 

You will find what you like and what works for you.


----------



## Roux

I think my daughter needs a trim. her texture in the front of her hair is fine and more 3c and the back is coarser and thicker strands mostly 4a so her braid out and twist outs never quite look right.


----------



## -PYT

Twistout from my dusty two-week old twists 











@hairsothick I'm coming for you girl!


----------



## faithVA

BronxJazzy said:


> Ok ladies... I wanted to wait until I was at least 2 yrs post relaxer to bc but couldn't hold out any longer. After consulting with my family I decided to do it last night. Here are the results
> 
> Day of bc
> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r255/BronxJazzy/DSC02361.jpg
> Closeup of the back which is the tighter curls
> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r255/BronxJazzy/DSC02398.jpg
> Closeup of the looser texture in the front. Its kina hard to see it in the pic though
> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r255/BronxJazzy/DSC02402.jpg
> I transitioned for 11 months and 9 days. I hate the shape of my hair right now but I will be able to fix that in time.
> 
> Pics of hair on day 2( I spritzed with water to refresh the curls).
> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r255/BronxJazzy/DSC02466.jpg
> Closeup of front
> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r255/BronxJazzy/DSC02499.jpg
> Closeup of back
> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r255/BronxJazzy/DSC02489.jpg
> 
> Whats strange though is that my hair looks completely different than it did the first time I was natural. I'm not really sure why but my hair is much curlier this time around.
> 
> My hair the first time I was natural


 
That's sooo much beautiful hair, I am about to pass out. 

And we live close by. Imagine that. So if you ever see someone staring all in your head, its probably me.


----------



## faithVA

hairsothick and PYT - Just stop already. You're killing me with all of thise beautiful twistouts. And she is coming for you hairsothick.   

Is there a temper tantrum emoticon?


----------



## -PYT

faithVA This is the main one I've seen --->


----------



## Daeuiel

-PYT said:


> Twistout from my dusty two-week old twists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hairsothick I'm coming for you girl!


 
THAT'S what I'm talking about!


----------



## faithVA

-PYT said:


> @faithVA This is the main one I've seen --->


 
Thanks that's exactly what I wanted to say.
dang it! dang it  dang it


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:


> Twistout from my dusty two-week old twists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hairsothick I'm coming for you girl!



Lol. I love it!!!

I think we may be hair sisters.


----------



## hairsothick

faithVA said:


> @hairsothick and @PYT - Just stop already. You're killing me with all of thise beautiful twistouts. And she is coming for you hairsothick.
> 
> Is there a temper tantrum emoticon?



Lol.  I will be defending my position in a couple of weeks.

Don't get too comfortable P.Y.T.   Lmao.

I'm just kidding.  I want everyone to have a beautiful twist out.

What did you use?


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> Woot! Getting my first set of kinky twists tomorrow and I can't wait!!


 
NikkiQ Hey! I remember u talking about getting some. Is this the same lady that was going to do them for $45?  Kinky twists are so cute; I hope you like them. 

 Don't be afraid to speak up if they try to comb your hair too rough or with a small tooth comb or some other craziness.


----------



## Ltown

hairsothick said:


> Lol. I will be defending my position in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Don't get too comfortable @P.Y.T.  Lmao.
> 
> I'm just kidding. I want everyone to have a beautiful twist out.
> 
> What did you use?


 


-PYT said:


> Twistout from my dusty two-week old twists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hairsothick I'm coming for you girl!


 
hairsothick, PYT, I hate you both:wink2:! Both you have thick, and beautiful twist. Mines are anorexia


----------



## -PYT

hairsothick I think I used a lil water spritz that had tresemme and grapeseed oil in it to dampen it, then put a lil ecostyler and vaseline on each section before i twisted.  I wanted a soft hold.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Daeuiel


It looks great!


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani said:


> @NikkiQ Hey! I remember u talking about getting some. Is this the same lady that was going to do them for $45? Kinky twists are so cute; I hope you like them.
> 
> Don't be afraid to speak up if they try to comb your hair too rough or with a small tooth comb or some other craziness.


 
No this is someone else. I didn't go through with the other chick. Seemed a little sketchy to me. This new chick is someone my cousin goes to for her sew ins. She charges $50 for large, $55 for medium and $60 for small. She saw how thick my hair is and said it'll take like 4-5hrs to do them. Lord I hope it doesn't take longer than that. I don't think my butt can handle it. 

She told me last night to blow it out last night (on low heat) and she has a wide tooth comb to use. I brought my own too just in case.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> No this is someone else. I didn't go through with the other chick. Seemed a little sketchy to me. This new chick is someone my cousin goes to for her sew ins. She charges $50 for large, $55 for medium and $60 for small. She saw how thick my hair is and said it'll take like 4-5hrs to do them. Lord I hope it doesn't take longer than that. I don't think my butt can handle it.
> 
> She told me last night to blow it out last night (on low heat) and she has a wide tooth comb to use. I brought my own too just in case.


 
I just knew there would be pictures in here. 

Yes they take 4-5 hours to do. If she is good it shouldn't take longer than that. Just stretch a little each hour. You should be fine. And it shouldn't hurt. You shouldn't even feel it.

I get mine done at the salon and we have a blast. Movie watching, eating, trash talking, a whole lot of laughter. The time flies by.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I just knew there would be pictures in here.
> 
> Yes they take 4-5 hours to do. If she is good it shouldn't take longer than that. Just stretch a little each hour. You should be fine. And it shouldn't hurt. You shouldn't even feel it.
> 
> I get mine done at the salon and we have a blast. Movie watching, eating, trash talking, a whole lot of laughter. The time flies by.


 
She may think I'm crazy, but I'll be taking picture breaks too lmao. Gotta document my first set


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I am so jelly of everyone and their fluffy, beautiful twist/twistouts.  I wanna twist out too. #notwinning


----------



## Imani

Fab_Nikki said:


> I am so jelly of everyone and their fluffy, beautiful twist/twistouts.  I wanna twist out too. #notwinning



lol. Yeah, my hair is too fine, those styles look anorexic on my hair. I'm thinking I will wait until my hair is longer to try them, maybe the length will make up for the lack of thickness.


----------



## Skiggle

My hair is: FIYAH! Will post when I'm at my apt!


----------



## LoveCraze

Skiggle said:


> My hair is: FIYAH! Will post when I'm at my apt!


 

Skiggle you're such a tease.


----------



## Skiggle

I'm so EXCITED!  Lets get to it 
PICS PICS:

Twist out worn at rehearsal/graduation picnic:























Gradaution HAIR!














  ( LOL @ my glasses)
















HAPPY TO BE NAPPY!​


----------



## faithVA

Skiggle said:


> I'm so EXCITED! Lets get to it
> PICS PICS:
> 
> Twist out worn at rehearsal/graduation picnic:




Your hair is Fiyah but so is that smile.   

Enjoy your hair girl.


----------



## Roux

my wig is here!!!! it's so cute! I did the most recent review

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/LACE-...-FRONT-WIG-JOY-FUTURA/index.php#ProductReview


----------



## fivetimestwo

Skiggle said:


> I'm so EXCITED!  Lets get to it
> PICS PICS:
> 
> Twist out worn at rehearsal/graduation picnic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gradaution HAIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( LOL @ my glasses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TO BE NAPPY!​



I love it!! I wish I could find someone to do cute styles like this for me!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

@Skiggle AWESOME!

Ok guys os i was twisting my hair last week and i forgot to mention that i noticed when i finished my twists...in the back crown area....there isnt a twist there. I was wondering why there was like a fuzzy space there, and it hit me...BALD PATCH! Apparently i must have been neglecting that section of hair. 

I can recall everytime i blowdried my hair...3 times. I would be pullin and yanking once i got to that section of my hair because by then my arms were tired and i was ready for it to be over. I know now that i need to be patient the next time i decide to blow dry or detangle that section of my hair. 

Luckily my hair is thick so no one will ever notice it but still its slightly traumatizing. but i refuse to look at it as a seback but maybe i can use it as a guide to know if im doing good practices for my hair from now on.

Side note: i used scurl for the first time and my hair is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft its surreal...and its been 11hrs and my hair is still soft, it also has been raining all day. but maybe this will help with my ruff ends..?


----------



## Roux

I remember I had a bald patch some years ago and I don't know what it was from...I mean COMPLETELY bald...it was strange. 

I haven't used Scurl since becoming natural...I might this summer.


----------



## Anew

here is my one year progress from BC to pony puff, can't wait to see what next year brings


----------



## NikkiQ

8 damn hours for these twists and she still didn't finish!!!! SO drove right now! She made them too small and too long. Now I have to cut them, retwist the bottom and dip them in hot water. Not going back to her again.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> 8 damn hours for these twists and she still didn't finish!!!! SO drove right now! She made them too small and too long. Now I have to cut them, retwist the bottom and dip them in hot water. Not going back to her again.


 
Dang! Wow NikkiQ, sorry to hear that. Yeah 8 hours is way too long. Even I can do them on my own hair in 6 hours, watching tv and eating. 

She didn't finish? Is she going to finish them?


----------



## Platinum

Hey Everybody! I've been busy with work so I haven't had time to go online. I'm still in braids, I'm still going to wear them for another 4-6 weeks. I'm  over all of these beautiful hair pics, keep up the good work everyone.

BTW: I'm one year natural!


----------



## Zaz

I was shopping at the mall yesterday and this lady kinda snuck up behind me and inhaled deeply, I was like what the... When I turned around she had this huge smile on her face and goes "your hair smells like coconuts" 

I couldn't even be mad at her, because every time I use that Curl crème brulée I have to smell the bottle a couple of times


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ thats cute!


----------



## Roux

Zaz said:


> I was shopping at the mall yesterday and this lady kinda snuck up behind me and inhaled deeply, I was like what the... When I turned around she had this huge smile on her face and goes "your hair smells like coconuts"
> 
> I couldn't even be mad at her, because every time I use that Curl crème brulée I have to smell the bottle a couple of times



LMAO that is cute! I will have to get some of that!


----------



## Anew

I swear I almost wanted to eat that stuff lol


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Dang! Wow NikkiQ, sorry to hear that. Yeah 8 hours is way too long. Even I can do them on my own hair in 6 hours, watching tv and eating.
> 
> She didn't finish? Is she going to finish them?









I'm not going back. She braided the little section down that's not finished. It's in the middle of my head so you can't see it.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I'm not going back. She braided the little section down that's not finished. It's in the middle of my head so you can't see


 
They don't look too small to me, but it is hard to tell from the picture. They are way too long. I think anything longer than APL is too much strain on the scalp. So definitely cut them as soon as you can. They may not feel heavy but they may be pulling all the same.

Enjoy them as much as you can. You will at least get a hair break.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> *They don't look too small to me,* but it is hard to tell from the picture. They are way too long. I think anything longer than APL is too much strain on the scalp. So definitely cut them as soon as you can. They may not feel heavy but they may be pulling all the same.
> 
> Enjoy them as much as you can. You will at least get a hair break.


 
After complaining about how long she was taking and how small she was making them, she stopped splitting the hair in half and used whole pieces in the front. that's why they look thick. in the back, they're SUPER tiny. I'm going to cut them tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## andromeda

Roux said:


> my wig is here!!!! it's so cute! I did the most recent review
> 
> http://www.hairsisters.com/en/LACE-...-FRONT-WIG-JOY-FUTURA/index.php#ProductReview


 Love it! 



Skiggle said:


> I'm so EXCITED! Lets get to it
> PICS PICS:
> 
> Twist out worn at rehearsal/graduation picnic:
> 
> 
> Gradaution HAIR!
> 
> ( LOL @ my glasses)
> 
> 
> HAPPY TO BE NAPPY!​


Look at you cheesing!   Your twists turned out great!


----------



## Roux

NikkiQ I like them! I want some twists!


----------



## fivetimestwo

So after pouting like a baby for days because I couldn't get my hair done, DH paid for me to go to a stylist I hadn't seen in years. It was dyed a dark brown color (I think she used excellence creme with Matrix developer) and the top was highlighted honey blonde (want it lighter next time)I was super nervous the whole time, but I really like how it came out. So I'm now a colored natural (wait, am I still natural now?? j/k *I *say I am a colored natural). Anyway, cue the pics:


----------



## c0urtkneee

fivetimestwo - that color looks great on you! :]


----------



## Alta Angel

Fivetimestwo, your color looks great!  I hope to be a colored natural myself in June.  This is a picture of the color I am thinking about...a sort of reddish brown.


----------



## hairsothick

NikkiQ , she doesn't appear to know what she's doing.  Most braiders won't braid them that long unless you specifically request for them to do so.

I used to put kinky twists in my own hair when I was transitioning and I wouldn't split the hair.  They would be tailbone length with the ends curled, but I purposely braided them that way.

It takes a special technique to know how to cut/split the hair to get the right length.

Your twists are pretty though.  I like the color combo.


----------



## fivetimestwo

Alta Angel said:


> Fivetimestwo, your color looks great!  I hope to be a colored natural myself in June.  This is a picture of the color I am thinking about...a sort of reddish brown.



Ooooh that's a pretty color too!


----------



## Roux

I can get my hair into two flat twists (instead of french braids) this is awesome way better than a bunch of little twists under my wig.


----------



## NikkiQ

hairsothick said:


> @NikkiQ , she doesn't appear to know what she's doing. Most braiders won't braid them that long unless you specifically request for them to do so.
> 
> I used to put kinky twists in my own hair when I was transitioning and I wouldn't split the hair. They would be tailbone length with the ends curled, but I purposely braided them that way.
> 
> It takes a special technique to know how to cut/split the hair to get the right length.
> 
> Your twists are pretty though. I like the color combo.


 
Thanks! I already cut them though. I don't think I'll keep these in for very long. Such a disappointment. I wish I could learn how to do them on my own but I'm a hot mess when it comes to braiding with extensions.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks! I already cut them though. I don't think I'll keep these in for very long. Such a disappointment. I wish I could learn how to do them on my own but I'm a hot mess when it comes to braiding with extensions.


 
When your hair is loose or after you shampoo, and you have some time, just practice doing twists on a very small section of hair. Do about 3 or 4. You will get better with time and you won't be concerned with keeping them in. With that little bit of practice you will know when you are ready to do more.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

my first real set of twists, prepping for a twist out on Monday


----------



## -PYT

Well, I was gonna try braiding it, but i probably would have had to make a lot of small braids jus so the ends would hold   so I stuck to some chunky twists for a twistout.  Washed and left in Mane'N'Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.  Twisted with QB amla and olive heavy cream/vaseline.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

^^^nice twists


----------



## Skiggle

PYT- Your twists are soo pretty. nice and fat!


----------



## pookaloo83

PYT what is the vaseline used for? Moisture or to seal?


----------



## Roux

tried a wng on my DD's hair yesterday and it was a big fail because she bothered it too much so I put it up in a puff. she'll have to wear it that way at least until Tuesday or Wednesday.

I'm loving my wig but the lace on it is way too hard. I'm going to stop by a BSS today and see if I can find a half wig that will match my hair if possible.


----------



## Janet'

Hi Newly Natural Ladies!!!! Happy Sunday!!


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83  i'm sure the QB was enough to seal, but it seems like everytime i use vaseline, my hair remains soft until the next time i wash it. I honestly jus like how it feels on my hair


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey guys! I am completely content with my hair! i have them in medium to large twist..about 40 total. And ive been using the scurl for moisture and my twists for some reason are showing some length and it has some weight to them, so they have movement:reddancer:. I am supposed to be doing an install within the next two weeks with some kinky straight hair for a two week trip...but i dont wanna.  

weeks ago i have been wanting to put a weave in because my hair had been getting on my nerves but now i really im in <3 with my hair. I know that my hair does well when in a weave because i leave them in for at least 2 mos. 

but i am conflicted!!!

oh, wat to do, wat to do.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Did a starter pic for the summer no heat challenge, and I'm claiming shoulder length in the back at least, LOL.


----------



## andromeda

Roux said:


> tried a wng on my DD's hair yesterday and it was a big fail because she bothered it too much so I put it up in a puff. she'll have to wear it that way at least until Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> I'm loving my wig but the lace on it is way too hard. I'm going to stop by a BSS today and see if I can find a half wig that will match my hair if possible.


Roux That's what I was going to ask you about - the lace. How do they even get away with calling it lace? Mines feels like scratchy mesh,  but I figure that the lack of quality comes with the territory of inexpensive lace fronts.


Janet' said:


> Hi Newly Natural Ladies!!!! Happy Sunday!!


@Janet' Thanks! Happy Sunday back at you! 



ZkittyKurls said:


> Hey guys! I am completely content with my hair! i have them in medium to large twist..about 40 total. And ive been using the scurl for moisture and my twists for some reason are showing some length and it has some weight to them, so they have movement:reddancer:. I am supposed to be doing an install within the next two weeks with some kinky straight hair for a two week trip...but i dont wanna.
> 
> weeks ago i have been wanting to put a weave in because my hair had been getting on my nerves but now i really im in <3 with my hair. I know that my hair does well when in a weave because i leave them in for at least 2 mos.
> 
> but i am conflicted!!!
> 
> oh, wat to do, wat to do.


Maybe you can try to go the low-mani route with twists and follow a regi similar to this: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9638096&postcount=27 . I know it feels good to have your hair out but just consider if the tradeoffs of enjoying your hair vs hiding it away are worth it.


----------



## Imani

Straightened my hair and I'm finally SL! After this, I won't be straightening again until late September. This will be the big hump. My hair has been SL before but never anything past that. Its very exciting, can't wait! Very glad I gave up chemicals, I just don't think it would have been possible for my hair had I stayed relaxed.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

When I did my BC in October 2010 my "bang" area didn't go past my eyebrows. Today my bang touches my top lip. I CAN SEE GROWTH!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Did a starter pic for the summer no heat challenge, and I'm claiming shoulder length in the back at least, LOL.



Good job Sis!  You'll be APL before the end of the year!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> Good job Sis!  You'll be APL before the end of the year!



I hope so !


----------



## Roux

andromeda it feels like they venilated this dang wig on a screen for a window or something. I'm going to check out Ozone wigs I hear their lace is soft for they synthetic wigs.


----------



## SherylsTresses

21.months.post.today...!!!


----------



## fivetimestwo

SherylsTresses said:


> 21.months.post.today...!!!



Congrats!


----------



## andromeda

Roux said:


> @andromeda it feels like they venilated this dang wig on a screen for a window or something. I'm going to check out Ozone wigs I hear their lace is soft for they synthetic wigs.


Yaaasss!   I think I saw that muffinsismylover did a review on ozone - I'll have to check it out.

 on your milestones SherylsTresses, Imani, @*MyAngelEyez~C~U, Fab_Nikki*


----------



## KurlyNinja

My shrinkage was off the charts this morning! I DC'd last night and rinsed it out and when I went to bed it was about 70% dry but humidity struck sometime within the night and kept my hair from drying. When I woke up it looked like somebody took shears to my head. How in the world does 6 inches of hair shrink down into one inch??? I think when the day comes for me to flat iron I'm going to be in length shock. erplexed


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^although it seems like a bad thing, its good that your hair shrinks because that lets us all know that our hair is relatively healthy. if it springs back we are in the clear. Hence heat damage does the opposite.


----------



## faithVA

Miryoku said:


> My shrinkage was off the charts this morning! I DC'd last night and rinsed it out and when I went to bed it was about 70% dry but humidity struck sometime within the night and kept my hair from drying. When I woke up it looked like somebody took shears to my head. How in the world does 6 inches of hair shrink down into one inch??? I think when the day comes for me to flat iron I'm going to be in length shock. erplexed


 
She's you will and it will be nice because you will be much further than you think you are. I rarely straighten my hair. My twists are 1.5" unstretched, 7 to 7.5" stretched and my pressed hair is about 10 to 11". 

The one thing I enjoy about the shrinkage is at SL, I don't have to bother about my ends touching my clothes. They aren't anywhere close.


----------



## faithVA

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Did a starter pic for the summer no heat challenge, and I'm claiming shoulder length in the back at least, LOL.


 
You may actually be grazing APL pressed. You passed SL loooong ago.  I definitely think at the end of your challenge you will have met your goal.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

faithVA said:


> You may actually be grazing APL pressed. You passed SL loooong ago.  I definitely think at the end of your challenge you will have met your goal.



I wish, LOL. My DD had that twist pulled pretty taut, but I think I can get pretty closed to APL by the end of the year if I'm good to my hair .


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all! Haven't checked in in a while so here we go
I still have my kinky twists in. Tomorrow makes one month of having them in. I don't know when to take them out. I originally planned to take them out and put mini twists in as I was taking them out since my hair is already parted. How-ever, I finally found shea moisture products in my neck of the woods and I'm dying to try it out. I got the curl enhancing smoothie and the deep treatment masque (both of which I intend to use as leave-ins/butters). Now I don't know if I should just wear my hair loose so I can play with the shea moisture
The problem is I have work and only have one day off in 7 for the next 2 months and I don't want to be stuck with a head half full of twists. Still trying to figure out what to do about that :scratchch


----------



## MsJellie

I feel like the twist n curl protective style is going to be what helps me retain the most length.  I can't remember the last time I was this in love with a style I did myself, on short hair!  Now, it won't be so hard to remain patient while my hair grows!


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> Hi all! Haven't checked in in a while so here we go
> I still have my kinky twists in. Tomorrow makes one month of having them in. I don't know when to take them out. I originally planned to take them out and put mini twists in as I was taking them out since my hair is already parted. How-ever, I finally found shea moisture products in my neck of the woods and I'm dying to try it out. I got the curl enhancing smoothie and the deep treatment masque (both of which I intend to use as leave-ins/butters). Now I don't know if I should just wear my hair loose so I can play with the shea moisture
> The problem is I have work and only have one day off in 7 for the next 2 months and I don't want to be stuck with a head half full of twists. Still trying to figure out what to do about that :scratchch



Keep them in, lol


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Discovered twists/twistouts are not for me...I just don't dig the style on me....


----------



## Roux

I had a long hair dream last night...i'm determined to make that happen ASAP!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm 22 months post relaxer today!!!  I'm getting a sew-in in 2wks so I won't have to be bothered with my hair until my 2year mark. I initially planned to flat-iron at my 2 year post mark, but since I incurred light heat damage from just blowing it out I will hold off on the heat for a while. I've been trying out wash-n-gos on the weekend  and I finally perfected my braidout.  I'm still loving every bit of this natural hair journey.


----------



## NikkiQ

For those that do twists on your natural hair, do you do full twists from root to tip or do you braid at the scalp then twist like when installing kinky twists? I think I may try that after I take these out.


----------



## Zaz

I had a family event this past weekend and the hotel where we were staying stocked their rooms with Aveda products (the rosemary mint), I tipped the maid a lil extra cuz she gave me 20 conditioners, at 1oz each that's half a liter of product 
I don't even like using anything in the mint family but free is free


----------



## Trini_Chutney

NikkiQ said:


> For those that do twists on your natural hair, do you do full twists from root to tip or do you braid at the scalp then twist like when installing kinky twists? I think I may try that after I take these out.



I twist from root to tip but I don't usually wear my twists down. I either wear a twistout or pin my twists up.


----------



## andromeda

NikkiQ said:


> For those that do twists on your natural hair, do you do full twists from root to tip or do you braid at the scalp then twist like when installing kinky twists? I think I may try that after I take these out.


NikkiQ I usually do full twists from root to tip but after seeing a post by msgg where she braided her twists at the roots, I'm thinking of trying that method out.


----------



## Foxglove

NikkiQ said:


> For those that do twists on your natural hair, do you do full twists from root to tip or do you braid at the scalp then twist like when installing kinky twists? I think I may try that after I take these out.



I do mine in twists from root to tip. I've never tried braiding the roots. I may do that next time


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> Keep them in, lol



I'm 2 days into wards and free time is definitely a luxury. Your suggestion wins


----------



## Zaz

Has anyone ever use Cantu Shea butter leave in as a rinse out deep conditioner? While I was at my cousin's house I was lightly scolding her for not owning conditioner (she gets her hair done every week) and she told me it's under the sink. When I couldn't find it she pulled out the tub of Cantu and told me she takes it with her to the beauty salon so they can DC her hair 
I just went out and bought some Aussie moist and left it there for next time I visit.


----------



## hairsothick

NikkiQ , I twist from root to tip. I don't have the patience to braid and then twist lol.

In other news, I had a fabulous hair day today:





















Washed last week with Giovanni 50:50.  I applied Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Mask and did not rinse it out. It works best for me that way.

Then I applied Shea Moistures C&H Curl and Style Milk, followed by the Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  I put 50-11 twists in my head that were about the size of a pinky or ring finger:






I left those in for a week and took them out and got a fabulous twist out as a result.

I'm going to keep retwisting and twisting out every day to see how big I can get it to stretch.


----------



## EllePixie

I twist root to tip. Braiding then twisting would just add more time.


----------



## NikkiQ

andromeda said:


> NikkiQ I usually do full twists from root to tip but after seeing a post by msgg where she braided her twists at the roots, I'm thinking of trying that method out.



That's where I got the idea from. I'm still a twisting newbie and at my length, just twisting my hair doesn't last very long lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## nomadpixi

Geez, never thought I'd get here but I've finally done the Big Chop!



When you BCd 1st May 2011
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd Last relaxer 23 July 2010 (286 days ago)
Have you been natural before? When? 1996, then texlaxed. Mom said she hated my hair-was kinda emotional, actually. Went back to relaxing not long after out of habit, I think.
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness This part's interesting! I thought I was a straight up 4a/b but there's some 3b/c at the front and crown too! Mostly pensprings, but a bit of drink straw and pencil at the top. This shrinkage is a b!%@h though! My 4 inches of hair looks like about 1inch right now if I don't braid/twist it. I can get really defined curls if I load my hair up with flaxseed gel, which I did yesterday. Looks crazy short, but the curls are beautiful! I LOVE MY HAIR! 
Your current regimen Oil rinses using Avocado Oil are my BFF, followed by whatever conditioner I have laying around. When at my SO house, I use whatever he has, which is Dove Conditioner, but usually use Tres Semme Naturals Conditioner.  I've done flaxseed gel shingling yesterday and although it made beautiful curls, the shrinkage is more than I like, so I may go back to flat twists. I'm so surprised but even at this short length, sectioning off the hair in braids/twists is still really helpful, especially for applying flaxseed gel. I may spray this puppy up with some H20 now and two strand twist it before my Tango class tonight. I hate lookin' scrappy . Monthly I use 1/2 cup conditioner with 2tb Baking Soda and I am due for a henna treatment soon. Going to try yogurt and honey in my henna next time. Night time I know I should be wrapping this stuff up, but I haven't figured out how to not interfere with "affectionate" evenings. (I know, TMI but if anyone has any suggestions I'd be really happy to hear them)


Your favorite styles So far, my look of choice is a puff (shingled or 2strand twisted) decorated with an ornate headband or silk orchids from the dollar store. My headbands are getting more creative and I'm starting to look for things like chokers and necklaces to use as headbands just to make this stuff look more special. Before, when I had those scrappy relaxed ends, I used to do 2 french braids with a side part decorated with my usual silk flowers. I'll see if I have enough hair to do that still. Also, I was using hair combs to just tuck my hair in a roll all the way around my head. This is good for a quick style if you just have 5 minute to do something to look presentable. Again, I chuck my flower in on the side with a bobby pin and I'm off.
Your current length and goal length Current length unstretched 1 inch  stretched, NL or 3 1/2 - 4 inches. Goal length I'd like to start with APL stretched then APL unstretched (at that point probably waistlength stretched). I'll have to see, as I think WL may be too much hair for my little head
Your photo album, if any None yet, but may post a sig/avatar pic once I get a decent headshot of myself.

I'm so happy to discover I actually love my hair (even as short as it is)! I'm so glad my Mom was wrong,my hair is beautiful!


----------



## MA2010

hairsothick I will never get tired of you posting your hair pics! Just flippin' gorgeous!!!!


----------



## andromeda

NikkiQ  Yeah, in that pic that msgg posted, her hair was pretty short, so I think it would work for you.  It also seems like braiding at the root would be helpful in making the twists lay a certain way.

nomadpixie  I'm planning on making some flaxseed gel this weekend. How is it being natural in Australia?  

________________
My buckshots/beady beads at the nape of my neck are plagued with single strand knots.  So annoying.

I had a "duh" moment this morning while watching naptural85's minitwists video.  Stretching twists by wrapping them, like how you wrap straight hair.  I've been stretching my twists by banding them in a multi-tiered ponytail but I'm gonna try wrapping them next time.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hi ya guyyyyys! 

Been a minute since I stuck my head in here. 

Update: 

I am on team Wash n Go. I have been doing them everyday and recently acquired the secret of second day hair and even achieved a third day....which was yesterday. 

I'm growing out my heat damaged front still. But it does curl a lot more when I shake my hair after applying my products 

This weekend I will be starting CG. (the curl girl method) and I'm SO excited!!! 

I just want juicy fat curls. Lol. And eventually waist length hair too...of course!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

SmilingElephant  Your hair is gorgeous in your avi!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Fab_Nikki said:


> SmilingElephant  Your hair is gorgeous in your avi!



Thanx Fab!  I need to update my avi tho...I have pics of my WnG in the Wash n Go thread. Can u upload pics using this app??

Ladies I think I'm gonna start my CG today. Off to do my sulfate cleanse. Goodbye cones!!! Lol

I hope this turns out good!  lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

My curls...if u can see em.


----------



## gvin89

Joining...just big chopped yesterday!

sent from my EVO


----------



## Zaz

I'm really not feeling my wash n gos these days  
I think I might blow dry it and do a flat twist and curl tomorrow.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey yall!!! Im getting ready to prep myself for this weave install for next week tues! This will be my first time doing a full install on my own. so im scared but moreso excited to see some growth this summer!!

wish me luck! and i am still love this scurl stuff! lol!


----------



## Roux

I ordered another wig...this time a full wig until I can order a few synthetic LF's from a chinese vendor and get them custom. been slacking on EVERYTHING this week I will definitely pamper myself completely tomorrow.


----------



## Evallusion

I've been gone for soooo long.  Welcome new peeps and gorgeous hair pics everyone.

As for self, I've had my ups and downs...braids and weaves...wigs and twists...and I'm still hanging in there.  Attached is a little porn for your pleasure.  Over and out...


----------



## -PYT

My hair feels greasy today  can't wait to wash.  I think I will purchase some of that shea moisture smoothie.  Or maybe the deep treatment masque since it helps hairsothick too :scratchch


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:


> My hair feels greasy today  can't wait to wash.  I think I will purchase some of that shea moisture smoothie.  Or maybe the deep treatment masque since it helps @hairsothick too :scratchch



Get it and try it! I love it!

I really love the masque as a leave-in.


----------



## Roux

I think I am going to buy a small avocado and do a coconut milk and avocado DC. I feel like my hair has grown a bit already


----------



## gvin89

*NEWBIE HERE - BC 5/4/11*

Hi everyone!

I'm joining this thread as I did a spontaneous BC on 5/4/11.  Only 2 days old, but I'm very satisfied with my decision.  I transitioned for 13.5 months...was hoping for 2 years, but I'm glad I cut the relaxed ends.

    * When you BCd - 5/4/11
    * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 13.5 months
    * Have you been natural before? When? Not since I was 10
    * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness - I think I'm a 4a in the front and 4b in the back.  I have soft wavy hair in the front and more of a coil pattern in the back.  My hair is prone to dryness and soaks up all moisture.
    * Your current regimen - shampoo & dc weekly, moisturize daily
    * Your favorite styles - I've only had a curly set, but I love the way flat twists, 2-strand twists, and twist outs look on other ladies
    * Your current length and goal length - currently layered neck length with hopes of being full BSL
    * Your photo album, if any - creating one


----------



## growingbrown

gvin89 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm joining this thread as I did a spontaneous BC on 5/4/11.  Only 2 days old, but I'm very satisfied with my decision.  I transitioned for 13.5 months...was hoping for 2 years, but I'm glad I cut the relaxed ends.
> 
> * When you BCd - 5/4/11
> * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 13.5 months
> * Have you been natural before? When? Not since I was 10
> * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness - I think I'm a 4a in the front and 4b in the back.  I have soft wavy hair in the front and more of a coil pattern in the back.  My hair is prone to dryness and soaks up all moisture.
> * Your current regimen - shampoo & dc weekly, moisturize daily
> * Your favorite styles - I've only had a curly set, but I love the way flat twists, 2-strand twists, and twist outs look on other ladies
> * Your current length and goal length - currently layered neck length with hopes of being full BSL
> * Your photo album, if any - creating one



Congrats!!!!!!!!

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## baby42

wash my hair with out combing out braids and HAD TO bc now looking for a cute hair cut for summer in a weave now. dont know if i will ever relax again


----------



## nomadpixi

andromeda said:


> @NikkiQ  Yeah, in that pic that msgg posted, her hair was pretty short, so I think it would work for you.  It also seems like braiding at the root would be helpful in making the twists lay a certain way.
> 
> @nomadpixie  I'm planning on making some flaxseed gel this weekend. How is it being natural in Australia?
> 
> ________________
> My buckshots/beady beads at the nape of my neck are plagued with single strand knots.  So annoying.
> 
> I had a "duh" moment this morning while watching naptural85's minitwists video.  Stretching twists by wrapping them, like how you wrap straight hair.  I've been stretching my twists by banding them in a multi-tiered ponytail but I'm gonna try wrapping them next time.



andromeda 
Hi Andromeda! Thanks for the shout. Being in Australia with so few black hair care products is what kind of got me to choosing to be natural. 

First step was "dang, how am I going to get Mizani Butter Blends shipped to me out here?" Next was, "Holy cow! there's so many Indian stores here! Lemme load up on henna!" After that was "Wow, I think relaxers are really thinning my hair out. I should consider going natural". And finally I got to "Hmmm, I live in a place where everything is washed into my drinking water. What the heck do I look like being anything OTHER than natural-Lemme figure this out"

Funny, there was something about finally being able to get a comb through my new growth using oil rinses that let me know it's ok to chop the rest of it off. I do miss my length, but it grows SO FAST now! Since I now have figured out a few ways to make it look cute while it's short, I don't feel like this journey is so endless for me. Braids are expensive here, plus I like knowing how I look is all me. I do wear wigs from time to time, but it's usually for a performance. I think the advice to get used to your hair early on is a valid one. The positive of going natural in Australia is that you HAVE to find natural alternatives, because the store simply isn't stocking something you may use regularly without it being REALLY expensive. So, coconut oil, avocado oil, henna, baking soda, all reasonably priced and work well. Shea butter is either really expensive here-or the Africans sell you stuff so rancid you don't want to put it in your hair. It's good though, to spend so little on maintenance, so you can spend more on decoration


----------



## andromeda

nomadpixi said:


> @andromeda
> Hi Andromeda! Thanks for the shout. Being in Australia with so few black hair care products is what kind of got me to choosing to be natural.
> 
> First step was "dang, how am I going to get Mizani Butter Blends shipped to me out here?" Next was, "Holy cow! there's so many Indian stores here! Lemme load up on henna!" After that was "Wow, I think relaxers are really thinning my hair out. I should consider going natural". And finally I got to "Hmmm, I live in a place where everything is washed into my drinking water. What the heck do I look like being anything OTHER than natural-Lemme figure this out"
> 
> Funny, there was something about finally being able to get a comb through my new growth using oil rinses that let me know it's ok to chop the rest of it off. I do miss my length, but it grows SO FAST now! Since I now have figured out a few ways to make it look cute while it's short, I don't feel like this journey is so endless for me. Braids are expensive here, plus I like knowing how I look is all me. I do wear wigs from time to time, but it's usually for a performance. I think the advice to get used to your hair early on is a valid one. The positive of going natural in Australia is that you HAVE to find natural alternatives, because the store simply isn't stocking something you may use regularly without it being REALLY expensive. So, coconut oil, avocado oil, henna, baking soda, all reasonably priced and work well. Shea butter is either really expensive here-or the Africans sell you stuff so rancid you don't want to put it in your hair. It's good though, to spend so little on maintenance, so you can spend more on decoration


That's so interesting how those constraints led to your decision to go natural, in a very natural way.  I'm sure a lot of ladies wish they had skipped the manufactured products that are available in abundance here and gone straight to the source with natural alternatives.

There's a substansial Indian/Pakistani population in Australia, right?, so you lucked out there with ayurveda.  (I'm actually about to mix up some henna now since my monthly treatment is scheduled for tomorrow).

Look forward to seeing more of your hair decorations! 


baby42 said:


> wash my hair with out combing out braids and HAD TO bc now looking for a cute hair cut for summer in a weave now. dont know if i will ever relax again


 
gvin89  Congrats and :welcome3:

baby42  Sorry about your washing incident.  I did the same thing during my transition and had terrible knotting/matting but it wasn't severe enough to bc (although I was tempted). Congrats on a new start!


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i wore my hair down for the first time in 3 months.  i tried kinky curly when i first had my bc and didn't really like it, but decided to wear my hair out for cinco de mayo, and i loved the results.  i really liked the results.  i guess its really true that some products you should not easily dismiss them and try them again later on as it may become a staple product.  i got soo many compliments and soo many co-workers stopped me to ask me what did i use, what products do i recommend.  i was very flattered.  +1 for kinky curly. tomorrow i'm going to try miss jessies. i still have 2 sample size jars i never used. and a whole jar of eco styler olive oil gel.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I finally got a chance to see my newly colored hair curly. I did a WNG using the curly primer method (used Suave Almond & Shea as the leave in). My hair is completely dry in these pics. I definitely like how it looks with the color.


----------



## Glamorous_chic

your color is gorgeous!! what color is this? did you do it yourself? this makes me want to color again, but i will be strong and resist temptation.


----------



## cch24

Jessicurl Rockin Ringlets is the best leave-in ever! My hair is so soft and it doesn't take a million years to dry because it's such a thin consistency. The Rockin Ringlets also really defines my curls. I bet if I tried a wash and go with Rockin Ringlets and Confident Coils I'd have cute hair. Being home for the summer will give me some time to experiment.


----------



## Zaz

I tried a flat twist with a bantu knot at the end instead of a twist and curl and my hair came out a hot mess  Not sure if I wanna try to salvage it or just wash it out and start over. 
I'm going to try (operative word here is try ) this look next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4BWt3_7WVQ&feature=related

eta after it had time to settle it's actually not that bad, I'll probably wash it out tomorrow though.


----------



## Skiggle

Has any natural *not* flat iron or  blow dry their hair yet?
Anyone tried a  Dominican rollerset?


----------



## fivetimestwo

Glamorous_chic said:


> your color is gorgeous!! what color is this? did you do it yourself? this makes me want to color again, but i will be strong and resist temptation.



Thank you! I got it done at the salon, I'm not sure of the exact colors she used but I know it was Loreal Preference creme mixed with Matrix 40 volume developer.


----------



## growingbrown

I am a newly Natural  

*When you BCd *05/06/11
*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *14 months and 2 days
*Have you been natural before? When? *When I was a little girl, years ago!
*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness* My hair is thick and very curly, probably a mixture of 4a and 4b with a lot of shrinkage. Growth pattern loos up, I think.
*Your current regimen *Potiential regimen is to CoWash once or twice a week, deep condition once a week, keep hair moisturized and continue to learn my new beautiful natural hair!
*Your favorite styles* Im loving the twist out when transitioning and now.
*Your current length and goal length *Looks like nech length. My goal is bra strap where I was before my hair went down hill with the relaxer.
*Your photo album, if any* I dont have one out of being lazy. I have pics in my thread :http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=543765


----------



## -PYT

Skiggle said:


> Has any natural *not* flat iron or  blow dry their hair yet?
> Anyone tried a  Dominican rollerset?



*raises hand*  I haven't and really have no desire to.  It seems like a lot more effort than I desire to give right now. 

ETA:  Bought some Taaliah Waajid Bodying Mist at Target today.  Was so surprised to see it in the hair aisle!  it was only 6.99 too, so I'm glad she didn't lose her mind pricing things like crazy.  Anyone use it/love it?


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i haven't flat ironed or blow dried mine yet.  i'm waiting until october. i figure now would be pointless with the heat/rain/humidity.  hoping to have a surprise with my length by then it will be 10 months post bc.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Can I just say....I LOVE my natural hair! I LOVE my curls!

I plan on blowing my hair out with low heat for National Afro Day.  I will be 6 months natural in July...but 1 year relaxer free this month on the 12th!!! YAAAAYYYYYEEEEE! :woohoo:


----------



## Skiggle

-PYT said:


> *raises hand*  I haven't and really have no desire to.  It seems like a lot more effort than I desire to give right now.
> 
> ETA:  Bought some Taaliah Waajid Bodying Mist at Target today.  Was so surprised to see it in the hair aisle!  it was only 6.99 too, so I'm glad she didn't lose her mind pricing things like crazy.  Anyone use it/love it?





Glamorous_chic said:


> i haven't flat ironed or blow dried mine yet.  i'm waiting until october. i figure now would be pointless with the heat/rain/humidity.  hoping to have a surprise with my length by then it will be 10 months post bc.



Great, I am not alone! I have no desire to flat iron/blow out at the moment. Plus., I'm super lazy. 

Glamorous_chic: I hope you get the length you want to achieve when you blow dry!

For everyone else: Congrats on being newly natural and upcoming milestones!


----------



## MA2010

I haven't blow dried or straightened at all myself. Too lazy to be honest.

I whipped out an oldie today. HE LTR leave-in really did my hair right today!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I've straightened twice, once in January and once in March (to trim), didn't care for how it looked (mostly due to length), so I joined the summer no heat challenge. Don't plan to straighten again until my 2-year post relaxer mark in October.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hi! Here are some pics of my twistout. this is the second day for my twistout. Today it ended up being less defined because the humidity in the club last night pretty said it was a wraperplexed. But i like the fact that i didnt have to do anything to my hair to look presentable the next day 

Enjoy!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I just finished putting in braids for a braid-out. Hopefully they're dry by morning.


----------



## LoveCraze

Trini_Chutney said:


> I just finished putting in braids for a braid-out. Hopefully they're dry by morning.


 

Trini_Chutney hope they're dry too and you take pics.

OT: I saw a pic on FB that reminded me of your baby in your siggie. Just too adorable.






The page is called I Love My Dog.


----------



## nomadpixi

Platinum said:


> Keep up the good work everybody! I haven't done anything lately. Still wearing my afro and headband everyday even though a friend told me that I look like Jimi Hendrix like that. I tried an oil rinse the other night with olive oil and I think it's a keeper. I think I may have mentioned that I was going to start back on Mega Tek, I haven't yet but I will be mixing tonight and doing my first application since the Megatek craze back in 2008.



@ Platinum
Hi Platinum,
Are you still using Mega Tek? If so, have you noticed how much faster your hair grows? Is there any tangling occurring? I'm trying to decide if it is helping my hair as much as I think it is.

@ Andromeda
I've put a pic of my faux orchids and my shell choker as headband. That shrinkage is due to flaxseed gel shingling and no stretching.


----------



## andromeda

nomadpixi I can't see the pics!


----------



## MA2010

My braidouts take FOREVER  to dry. I washed my hair before church yesterday morning and did 6 big braids. This afternoon I wanted to rock a fly braidout and my hair was damp.


----------



## cch24

I reached one of my goals today! I was able to make a bun on dry hair without spritzing it and it doesn't look ridiculous!!! Last night I took it out of my bun, applied my oil mix, and put it in two twists under a baggy like I always do. This morning I was able to just pull my hair back and twist it under into a bun. Yayyyyy.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

StephElise said:


> Trini_Chutney hope they're dry too and you take pics.
> 
> OT: I saw a pic on FB that reminded me of your baby in your siggie. Just too adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The page is called I Love My Dog.



Thanks StephElise they weren't dry, LOL. I rocked it anyway, it was moisturized . I'll take some pics tomorrow and post on my fotki.

That puppy is so ca-uute! I have to post some new pics of Mambo 

**ETA -new pic of Mambo in my siggy \/\/\/


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hey ladies!

So I need the opinion from naturals because I think the transitioners are a bit biased lol

So I HATE doing my hair because it takes soooooo long to wash and detangle. It takes a minimum of an hour and up to 2 hours if I thoroughly detangle to prepare for straightening. I'll be 18 months post this month and have been wondering if things will get easier once I get rid of the relax ends. BCing is on my mind every other day just because I'm sick of dealing with this hair. But I'll be very upset if I BC and learn that it still takes me over an hour to wash and detangle (not including moisturizing and styling). So I guess my question is, if you transitioned long term, did your hair become easier to do once you BC'd and do you think BCing may help me (everyone can answer). 
I guess the alternative side is it may just be the length of my hair and maybe cutting back to apl will make things easier. Idk but I'm going crazy!

My hair has been in a bun or ponytail for the past two weeks. I haven't washed or detangled other than finger combing because I just don't have the energy to do it anymore


----------



## -PYT

LaFemmeNaturelle  I'd say it was definitely easier after I was rid of my relaxed ends.  I was able to use products that catered to my natural hair instead of using relaxed products and hoping they'd tame my new growth.  Everything was so new and exciting after I cut.  I had a whole new head of hair that didn't have two different textures fighting with each other!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

LaFemmeNaturelle, I agree with PYT, working with one hair texture is a lot easier


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Thanks ladies! I've set a date! YAAAYYY! Then I can become a regular poster in this thread


----------



## SmilingElephant

-PYT said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle  I'd say it was definitely easier after I was rid of my relaxed ends.  I was able to use products that catered to my natural hair instead of using relaxed products and hoping they'd tame my new growth.  Everything was so new and exciting after I cut.  I had a whole new head of hair that didn't have two different textures fighting with each other!



Mmmmditto!! 

I've decided I'm not going to flat iron my hair until i'm BSL. But I'll occasionally do blow outs on low heat


----------



## -PYT

Ok, I'm gonna turn to my girls for support.  I've done some searching through old posts, but I'm wondering if anyone lost edges, or messed up their ends from wearing puffs?  is there a method to the madness?    

Off to do some more searching


----------



## fivetimestwo

-PYT said:


> Ok, I'm gonna turn to my girls for support.  I've done some searching through old posts, but I'm wondering if anyone lost edges, or messed up their ends from wearing puffs?  is there a method to the madness?
> 
> Off to do some more searching



I haven't actually "lost" my edges, but I have very fragile edges so I have to be extra careful when wearing buns, puffs etc. (which, ironically, I love to do ). Here's a few things that I think have helped me keep the edges I have:

1. lightly spray my hair before manipulating it
2. apply castor oil to my edges before adding gel (keeps it from being so crunchy and castor oil is supposed to thicken hair)
3. use a very soft boar bristle brush for the edges, and a firmer brush for the thicker part of your hair (the crown area)
4. use the scarf method to make edges lay flatter without having to do a lot of forceful brushing
5. wear headbands sometimes so I don't have to have my hair plastered to my head, which means less brushing
6. I also try to limit the amount of times per week that I pull my hair back. I've just come to realize not everyone's edges can take frequent manipulation like that.
7. as far as the ends go, I haven't had many problems, I just try to keep them moisturized and I always braid my hair at night vs. sleeping on my puff-this reduces tangles drastically.

HTH!


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Ok, I'm gonna turn to my girls for support.  I've done some searching through old posts, but I'm wondering if anyone lost edges, or messed up their ends from wearing puffs?  is there a method to the madness?
> 
> Off to do some more searching



I stopped using gel for my puffs bc I realized as the day went on and the gel dried my shrinkage would take effect and the puff would pull on my edges. I could actually see my skin pulled tight around my hairline so I got concerned about losing my edges. I initially started loosening the puff as the day went on but after I stopped using gel on my edges the problem went away. I think using more tension would lead to edge problems


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I have some breaking in the front, not from the puffs but from the headbands I loved to rock with them. I see that the breakage happened exactly where the headbands would sit. 

Ironically I'm wearing a puff today (failed braid out), but I'm not wearing any headbands and it's a loose puff so I'm not too concerned.


OK, so my braidout was a fail again today. I think I've figured out the problem though, I used my glycerin mix on each section before I braided. Once I took the braids down this morning it looked great, really defined. Once I got to work though my hair had grown like 3 times the size . I'm assuming its because of the glycerin :scratchch


----------



## Roux

LaFemmeNaturelle I have found it easier but not easy like my relaxed hair. My natural hair is THICK with a couple different textures and I guess two different curl patterns. I have been wigging for the last three weeks straight and plan on doing so for as long as I can. I'm just not comfortable with my styling options right now.


----------



## -PYT

@Foxglove @Trini_Chutney @fivetimestwo Thanks ladies!!  I'm going to ease into wearing puffs more often as I really don't pull my hair back ever.  Our styling possibilities seem endless


----------



## Skiggle

I am going to do mini twist close to 
the end of the month on dry hair.
Should I use gel, shea butter, or Oyin's Burnt sugar Pomade?
I want these to last till the end of June.


----------



## andromeda

So, over the weekend I took out my beehive braid, prepood overnight with Amla, washed/clarified, hennaed and DCd 2x. On Monday, I put my hair in large twists to dry and stretch it in preparation for styling it in smaller twists or something. Anyways, I was feeling under the weather but I had to go out, so I just ended up undoing the twists into an afro, putting on a headband and heading out. 





So, as I'm crossing the street, this older man (who's with another man hanging out in front of a house) says very loudly "You have a great evening beautiful" or something like that. I pegged his type and ignored him. (99% of the time I wear headphones and listen to podcasts or music when I'm walking out and about but this was that 1% when I wasn't, so not only did I hear him but I had no plausible deniability in the matter - he knew I heard him.) As I continue walking without acknowledging him, he starts shouting "I'm just as black you! Just cuz you wearing your nappy afro and your [dashiki?] don't mean...You trying to be...!" I continued to ignore him, as he had performed true to type.

Just wanted to share that tidbit. Not looking for "how dare he"s or "i'm sorry"s. It was the first time someone's commented on my hair in a negative context (I didn't find the comment itself to be neccessarily negative).

Anyways, I got around to styling my hair yesterday. I wanted to do something sorta protective. I was tempted to do mini twists a la naptural85 and afrostory but I opted for something low-mani. I followed longhairdontcare's tutorial on jumbo flat twist and did a flat twist wrapping around my head. I left the bottom portion and put in twists to stretch it and then undid and wore the bottom loose.



Then I decided to also do a jumbo flat twist on the bottom half:



and wrapped the loose ends of the twists around eachother and tucked them:



I like how it turned out. The placement of the first jumbo twist and the twisting pattern/consistency could have been better, so I'll work on improving that next time.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just wanted to share that I'm 

1 yr relaxer free
4 months natural 

Today!!!


----------



## EllePixie

SmilingElephant said:


> Just wanted to share that I'm
> 
> 1 yr relaxer free
> 4 months natural
> 
> Today!!!





Happy Nappiversary!


----------



## SmilingElephant

EllePixie said:


> Happy Nappiversary!



Thanx girly!!! It feels kinda weird to say "I ain't had a perm in a year!" 

And just think... I was one of those ppl that was afraid to stretch my relaxers more than 10 weeks....and ended up transitioning for 8 months and now I'm all natural at 4 months today. 

Stop the madness and get off the bus. 

And it just so happens I got my order from curlmart yesterday. So Reina has her presents already. Lol!


----------



## faithVA

andromeda said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5710658646/in/photostream
> Then I decided to also do a jumbo flat twist on the bottom half:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5710098309/in/photostream
> and wrapped the loose ends of the twists around eachother and tucked them: I like how it turned out.


 
I like that. It looks very nice and simple but at the same time can be very eloquent. I love updos.

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Reina?? CUTE name!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Reina?? CUTE name!!



NikkiQ

Thanx!  did you name yours?


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking of doing another twist out attempt this weekend using ms-gg's braid and twist method for  better results...and make them smaller of course. Can't wait to see them with the new color!!


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking of doing another twist out attempt this weekend using @ms-gg's braid and twist method for better results...and make them smaller of course. Can't wait to see them with the new color!!


 
What is ms-gg's braid and twist method?


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> What is ms-gg's braid and twist method?


 
She braids a bit of the hair at the root before starting the twists. Kinda like if you did kinky twists. Just without the extensions.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> Thanx!  did you name yours?


 
Jazz. I had to go with something New Orleans-ish lol


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> She braids a bit of the hair at the root before starting the twists. Kinda like if you did kinky twists. Just without the extensions.


 
Interesting - can't wait to see it.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Little tidbits:


I've been taking measurements of my hair for 2 weeks (part of a project for class) and during that time my hair has grown half an inch.  I am excited!!! I have no way of knowing if that is "good" but I am happy as heck!!!!  


My gray was showing in the front of my head the other day, so I decided to put my dye in.  When hubby came in from work, he walked into the bathroom as I was putting the dye on my head.  He said "NO, WHAT ARE YOU DOING"?!?!??! After I calmed from his outburst, I said "MAN, I'm just putting color in my hair".  He thought I was relaxing my hair.   All he saw was the white stuff in the bottle.  I love that hubby loves my natural hair just as much as I do.


For the FIRST time since being natural, my mom told me "Your hair looks very pretty".  I was in shock.  So, we came to the conclusion that she just didn't like my natural hair short and teeny weeny-ish.  Now that it's big, she digs it!


I still can't produce a twist out that I am proud to wear out yet.  But you know what....I Don't even care anymore.  I will wait until my hair grows more, then reattempt.


Hubby and I are going out to celebrate my brother's birthday on Saturday.  I plan to rock my fro out like never before! Owwwwwww!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Ok guys! I did my sew-in...all by myself. i used kinky straight hair and i lightly flatironed my hair, but i didnt do anything to the weave itself.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

ZkittyKurls said:


> Ok guys! I did my sew-in...all by myself. i used kinky straight hair and i lightly flatironed my hair, but i didnt do anything to the weave itself.


 
ZkittyKurls WOOOORK!!!!! Looks great!


----------



## faithVA

Fab_Nikki said:


> Little tidbits:
> 
> I've been taking measurements of my hair for 2 weeks (part of a project for class) and during that time my hair has grown half an inch.


 



> My gray was showing in the front of my head the other day, so I decided to put my dye in. When hubby came in from work, he walked into the bathroom as I was putting the dye on my head. He said "NO, WHAT ARE YOU DOING"?!?!??! After I calmed from his outburst, I said "MAN, I'm just putting color in my hair". He thought I was relaxing my hair.  All he saw was the white stuff in the bottle. I love that hubby loves my natural hair just as much as I do.


 
Cute and sweet!





> For the FIRST time since being natural, my mom told me "Your hair looks very pretty". I was in shock. So, we came to the conclusion that she just didn't like my natural hair short and teeny weeny-ish. Now that it's big, she digs it!


 
Another 




> I plan to rock my fro out like never before! Owwwwwww!


 
Looking at your siggy, that fro should be huge. Take pics - show off


----------



## Imani

I still have yet to wear my natural hair out not even once. I'm always in half wigs. Last relaxer was August 09, but I've only been fully natural since February. Haven't felt like trying out anything and really can't think of a style I think I'd like.


----------



## Platinum

nomadpixi said:


> @ Platinum
> Hi Platinum,
> Are you still using Mega Tek? If so, have you noticed how much faster your hair grows? Is there any tangling occurring? I'm trying to decide if it is helping my hair as much as I think it is.
> 
> @ Andromeda
> I've put a pic of my faux orchids and my shell choker as headband. That shrinkage is due to flaxseed gel shingling and no stretching.



Hey. I apologize for not responding to your question. I haven't used Mega Tek in a while, I've been wearing braids and I've been concerned about product build-up on my scalp. I'll probably start using MT again during the summer.



-PYT said:


> Ok, I'm gonna turn to my girls for support.  I've done some searching through old posts, but I'm wondering if anyone lost edges, or messed up their ends from wearing puffs?  is there a method to the madness?
> 
> Off to do some more searching



I didn't lose my edges from wearing puffs but I had breakage in my nape area.


----------



## Platinum

ZkittyKurls great job with the sew-in. Where did you find the kinky straight hair?


----------



## Platinum

My daughter graduates in a few weeks and I'm trying to decide if I want to get Senegalese Twists or something else. I'm planning to take out my braids this weekend. I've had this set for about 9 weeks now but I want a fresh style for graduation. It's going to be an outdoor ceremony and I want to have to worry about shrinkage, reversion (from flat iron), etc.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Platinum said:


> @ZkittyKurls great job with the sew-in. Where did you find the kinky straight hair?


 
Thank you!! from hairesthetics.com i get it when its on sale, i think i ended up getting a 20% and a 5% discount on it and the shipping i think was cheap if not free.


----------



## cch24

Still singing the praises of Jessicul Rockin' Ringlets!!!!


----------



## andromeda

faithVA said:


> I like that. *It looks very nice and simple but at the same time can be very eloquent.* I love updos.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that.


That's exactly what I was going for!   You're welcome.



Fab_Nikki said:


> Little tidbits:
> 
> 
> I've been taking measurements of my hair for 2 weeks (part of a project for class) and during that time my hair has grown half an inch. I am excited!!! I have no way of knowing if that is "good" but I am happy as heck!!!!
> 
> 
> My gray was showing in the front of my head the other day, so I decided to put my dye in. When hubby came in from work, he walked into the bathroom as I was putting the dye on my head. He said "NO, WHAT ARE YOU DOING"?!?!??! After I calmed from his outburst, I said "MAN, I'm just putting color in my hair". He thought I was relaxing my hair.  All he saw was the white stuff in the bottle. I love that hubby loves my natural hair just as much as I do.
> 
> 
> For the FIRST time since being natural, my mom told me "Your hair looks very pretty". I was in shock. So, we came to the conclusion that she just didn't like my natural hair short and teeny weeny-ish. Now that it's big, she digs it!
> 
> 
> I still can't produce a twist out that I am proud to wear out yet. But you know what....I Don't even care anymore. I will wait until my hair grows more, then reattempt.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are going out to celebrate my brother's birthday on Saturday. I plan to rock my fro out like never before! Owwwwwww!


A half inch in two weeks sounds pretty darn good to me, considering that's the average growth rate for a month. Glad to hear that everyone is feeling your natchal hair as much as you are!!! I can't imagine a bad-looking twist-out on your hair!


ZkittyKurls said:


> Ok guys! I did my sew-in...all by myself. i used kinky straight hair and i lightly flatironed my hair, but i didnt do anything to the weave itself.


Kudos to you bc the thought of doing my own sew-in is sooo daunting, I just can't wrap my head around it. Too much hand-eye coordination needed and too much that could go wrong with the needle.  Anyways, you did a great job. 



Platinum said:


> My daughter graduates in a few weeks and I'm trying to decide if I want to get Senegalese Twists or something else. I'm planning to take out my braids this weekend. I've had this set for about 9 weeks now but I want a fresh style for graduation. It's going to be an outdoor ceremony and I want to have to worry about shrinkage, reversion (from flat iron), etc.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Congrats on your daughter's upcoming graduation! Senegalese twists sound nice.


----------



## NikkiQ

Did my twists for a twist out this weekend. Hope it comes out okay! 






Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Did my twists for a twist out this weekend. Hope it comes out okay!


 
It looks so soft. Nice! I ?ope it comes out ok. [ave keyboard letters tat dont work  sorry]


----------



## pookaloo83

Might get braids for a while. Or maybe just do an updo with some twists. Need to give my hair a break for a while I think.


----------



## Zaz

So I read this article on Naturallycurly.com and convinced myself that I needed a pomade 



> http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/frizz-control/15-must-have-essential-no-frizz-tips?page=2
> 10. A Pomade is Great for Mid-Day Touch Ups
> 
> Pomade is great for controlling frizz and even repelling humidity—if you use the right product. Use these products very sparingly by emulsifying the hair pomade into your palms until it’s barely there. Then skim gently over the surface of the hair, coaxing stray hairs into the natural waves where they are supposed to be. Follow through to the ends for best definition…and don’t forget about the back. Certain pomades combat puffy, frizzy hair. Pomades do not harden in the hair, and because they are rather thick, work well to define the hair while controlling flyaways, which will make your hair appear smoother. Pomades also weigh the hair down slightly, keeping it from appearing so puffy.



Now that I have 2 (and 1 more on the way, don't judge ), I'm not sure how to use them properly. Anyone using a pomade? If so how do you use it


----------



## growingbrown

I'm 1 week natural and loving it! I have no regrets. I wish I would have done it sooner! I'm still wearing twist outs. I tried to do 2nd day hair, and that was a failure.... I still rocked it at work though!  

I'm still learning and experimenting with my hair everyday. I hope it's not to much. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## MA2010

My hair is long enough to do a semi sleek puff!!! I had to pin down the short hairs. I am ecstatic! Check my little puff out!!!!


----------



## MA2010

Platinum said:


> My daughter graduates in a few weeks and I'm trying to decide if I want to get Senegalese Twists or something else. I'm planning to take out my braids this weekend. I've had this set for about 9 weeks now but I want a fresh style for graduation. It's going to be an outdoor ceremony and I want to have to worry about shrinkage, reversion (from flat iron), etc.
> 
> Any suggestions?




You can't go wrong with a tight braid out.


----------



## Foxglove

Zaz said:


> So I read this article on Naturallycurly.com and convinced myself that I needed a pomade
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have 2 (and 1 more on the way, don't judge ), I'm not sure how to use them properly. Anyone using a pomade? If so how do you use it



I tried one from bed head. Not only did it not give me hold, my body heat warmed it up and it started dripping down my face and neck as the day went on. I was so embarrassed. I was done with pomades after that


----------



## growingbrown

MA2010 said:


> My hair is long enough to do a semi sleek puff!!! I had to pin down the short hairs. I am ecstatic! Check my little puff out!!!!



Cute. I wish I could but my hair isn't long enough I think... 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## NikkiQ

growingbrown said:


> Cute. I wish I could but my hair isn't long enough I think...
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


 
Won't know till you try


----------



## soulfusion

pookaloo83 said:


> Might get braids for a while. Or maybe just do an updo with some twists. Need to give my hair a break for a while I think.



Pook your hair is GROWING.  What is your regimine?  If you've already detailed it somewhere else, point me to the post.  I remember when you (reluctantly) big chopped.  You have a lot of progress since then.  Whatchudoin', girlie?  BEAUTIFUL hair.


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> Won't know till you try



Your right Nikki, I think I have to do a lot of pulling, it will probably be really, TWA! Oh well, I will do it! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## pookaloo83

soulfusion said:


> Pook your hair is GROWING. What is your regimine? If you've already detailed it somewhere else, point me to the post. I remember when you (reluctantly) big chopped. You have a lot of progress since then. Whatchudoin', girlie? BEAUTIFUL hair.


 
Thanks! 
@soulfusion I don't have a regimine really. I wash once a week or when I feel that it's getting too much buildup with Giovanni shampoo. I dc with Aubrey Organice honey suckle rose or the proteing one. GBH or something like that.

I use Qhemets AOHC as a leave in and put my hair in twists daily for twistouts. I don't protective style at all. I need to though. But I don't like it. I seem to be retaining nicely though.


----------



## c0urtkneee

working on my first flat twistout. :]

cute puff - MA
can`t wait to see the results Nikki!


----------



## growingbrown

What is the best method to wash natural hair? In the shower or sink? And at what length? 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## pookaloo83

growingbrown said:


> What is the best method to wash natural hair? In the shower or sink? And at what length?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


 

In the shower IMO. The downwards motion of the water hitting your head makes detangling a breeze. I just finger comb while the water glides through my hair. Less tangles than doing it in a sink. I like this method for all lengths.


----------



## Roux

last night I cowashed my hair and my SO thought I chopped again and I had to explain shrinkage to him and when I stretched my hair he was amazed. 

also, my nape is a loser texture than the rest of my hair...I feel like it changed overnight almost...


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey guys i forgot that friday i became 6 months as a natural!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! too bad im all weaved up, but no worries, because i know my hair is safe and sound lol!

I think i plan on keeping my hair, hidden safe and sound at least for the rest of the summer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's my second day twist out puff







Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> Here's my second day twist out puff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Thumbs up! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## MA2010

NikkiQ how do you get your puffs so big??? Is it in a loose ponytail? I love it!


----------



## NikkiQ

MA2010 said:


> @NikkiQ how do you get your puffs so big??? Is it in a loose ponytail? I love it!


 
Thanks! I used a knee high stocking to form the puff. I just didn't slide it all the way back or make it super tight like the last time. I couldn't. Gave me a freakin headache.  I told my SO "bae! my puff is getting bigger!!" and he just looks and says "look at all that hair baby".


----------



## Roux

i like doing my hair in 4 flat twists rather than two. i'm able to moisturize all of my hair better. I think I might go to cowashing twice a week.


----------



## NikkiQ

3rd day twist out/2nd day bun






Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ do you put gel on your edges?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Yeah just a little. This morning I used my spray bottle with water to help the curls pop a bit and to help slick it down around the edges and added a little Eco Styler around the hairline.


----------



## Zaz

Lately I've been pineappling at night and while I don't think it helps much with 2nd day hair  it does keep my hair from tangling. Keeping all my hair pulled back keeps it from getting flattened and tossed around all night so now I can go days without detangling and still have an under 10 minute detangling session when I get around to it


----------



## SherylsTresses

I wore my hair in a slick donut bun for the past 3 weeks.  I shampooed and DC last night and I lost lots of hair.  Maybe aloe vera gel shouldn't be used so frequently...?!?!  I will use a sulfate shampoo this weekend since I'm not ready to use a clarifying poo on my natural hair.  My weekly shampoo is Giovanni 50:50.  Any comments?


----------



## growingbrown

My hair using Taliah Waajid curl cream

It really gave me a firm hold on my twist out. I like it. It feels a dry compared to Shea moisture curl smoothie but I like it! This is my first time using it also. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Platinum

I'm seriously thinking about get locs. I'm going to see how long my natural hair will be by the end of the year then I'll decide whether to lock it up or stay as a loose natural. I'm thinking about trying loc extensions first before I fully commit.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Follow up to my earlier post:

Instead of cowashing today, I shampooed with a sulfate shampoo, DC with AO GPB, used GDLI mixed with EVOO and detangled with a comb.  I put in twists after detangling each section.  I had plenty of hair in the comb and some matting.  I believe it was due to me not detangling with a comb more often so I'm going to assume the hair lost was shed hair.  I will now start detangling with a comb and putting my hair in twists more often.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Day 2 of using Miss Jessie's Quick Curls on my hair.  LOVES IT!!!!!!! I believe this is one of the few products from their line that still works on my hair.  My curls are CLUMPED!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

growingbrown said:


> What is the best method to wash natural hair? In the shower or sink? And at what length?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100



I wash in the Shower in sections. I do it all in sections; rinse, shampoo, and condition, and I twist each section when I'm done with it.


----------



## cch24

straightening my hair today! the plan is to shampoo, cassia, deep condition, detangle, blow dry, and flat iron. i'll post pictures later! it's going to be a loooong day.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

growingbrown said:


> What is the best method to wash natural hair? In the shower or sink? And at what length?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


 
@growingbrown I wash in the shower because 1) I have a big head 2) I believe my hair gets less tangled and has less frizz when I rinse my hair going straight back in the shower. 



Trini_Chutney said:


> I wash in the Shower in sections. I do it all in sections; rinse, shampoo, and condition, and I twist each section when I'm done with it.


 
@Trini_Chutney I recently started washing in sections and it makes a world of difference. Now I feel like my scalp is finally getting clean, before I don't know that the poo actually touched my scalp.  My method is the same as yours.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Fab_Nikki said:


> growingbrown I was in the shower because 1) I have a big head 2) I believe my hair gets less tangled and has less frizz when I rinse my hair going straight back in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Trini_Chutney I recently started washing in sections and it makes a world of difference.  Now I feel like my scalp is finally getting clean, b*efore I don't know that the poo actually touched my scalp.*  My method is the same as yours.



I feel you girl 
It does help a lot doing it in sections. Before I felt like my hair was getting tangled up again right after I finished de-tangling.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Fab_Nikki said:


> Day 2 of using Miss Jessie's Quick Curls on my hair.  LOVES IT!!!!!!! I believe this is one of the few products from their line that still works on my hair.  My curls are CLUMPED!!!



Pics please!!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Trini_Chutney said:


> Pics please!!


 
Trini_Chutney 

Here ya go....don't jone on the top of my head with its non-curling self


----------



## growingbrown

Fab_Nikki said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> Here ya go....don't jone on the top of my head with its non-curling self



Great looking curls...... I like your hair! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Fab_Nikki said:


> @Trini_Chutney
> 
> Here ya go....don't jone on the top of my head with its non-curling self


 


VERY NICE 

It looks soft, shiny, and moisturized...beautiful hair.


----------



## -PYT

I think I got my regimen down yall


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> I think I got my regimen down yall


 
Do share! -PYT


----------



## pookaloo83

SherylsTresses said:


> I wore my hair in a slick donut bun for the past 3 weeks.  I shampooed and DC last night and I lost lots of hair.  Maybe aloe vera gel shouldn't be used so frequently...?!?!  I will use a sulfate shampoo this weekend since I'm not ready to use a clarifying poo on my natural hair.  My weekly shampoo is Giovanni 50:50.  Any comments?



SherylsTresses it was probably just shed hair. You had the bun in for almost a month. It's normal.


----------



## EllePixie

pookaloo83 said:


> SherylsTresses it was probably just shed hair. You had the bun in for almost a month. It's normal.



Agree 100% pook, I was about to say the same thing. When I stretch my wash n gos for a few days I always get more shed hair when I decide to redo it, but I put my hair on my shower wall  so I can compare the cumulative hair and it the same pretty much.


----------



## Roux

I have worn my hair out two days in a row! Will probably continue through the week, wearing a two day old braid out, think i'm going to put it in twists for a twist out though for tomorrow.


----------



## pookaloo83

Got my hair in twists right now. I washed my hair on Monday I believe. Now it's already kinda itchy. I planned on not washing until the end of next week. We shall see. Trying to PS, but I miss my hair being out. But I'm trying to do a personal challenge. PS one week and out the other. Just trying to alternate so I don't get bored.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello ladies. Love all the updates. So I've been doing something a lil different with my hair to try to keep ssk's at bay. So basically I've decided to set my hair in jumbo twists on each wash/cw day due to my hair being longer (as oppsed to just putting it in 4 pony puffs)and I make sure to comb the ends of my twists with my denman to keep them from curling up on themselves. I still use the same products to set my twists (curl activator/ecostyler) and I'm tellin ya, I  the results. This will be the way I set my hair for now on.

First day of my chunky twistout





Third day hair of chunky twistout. It was soooo soft and defined. 





HHG~~


----------



## KurlyNinja

Just realized that I'm 14 months post relaxer! I'm also lovin my hair. This past weekend I put my hair in minitwist. It took me 3.5 hours but I LOVE it! Hope to be able to keep them in for atleast two more weeks and also try some updoes with them as well.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Double Post...


----------



## fivetimestwo

EllePixie said:


> Agree 100% pook, I was about to say the same thing. When I stretch my wash n gos for a few days I always get more shed hair when I decide to redo it, but *I put my hair on my shower wall*  so I can compare the cumulative hair and it the same pretty much.



It's good to know I'm not the only one who does this


----------



## pookaloo83

Miryoku said:


> Just realized that I'm 14 months post relaxer! I'm also lovin my hair. This past weekend I put my hair in minitwist. It took me 3.5 hours but I LOVE it! Hope to be able to keep them in for atleast two more weeks and also try some updoes with them as well.




This is how full I want mione to look!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Cowashing and twisting tonight with Goodys clips for stretching.  Not for sure how I'll style in the morning.


----------



## -PYT

Beautiful updates!!!  

I keep trying to type out my regimen but it seems like it would only make sense to me , but the gist is washing in sections & detangling in shower with Jilbere comb, then applying Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner as my leave-in and seal with grapeseed oil.  This leaves my hair soft and tangle free (for the most part) while I’m styling.  Afterwards I will aim to put my hair in medium/chunky twists and rock those along with twistouts.  

On another note, I see SSKs all over though   I know I need a trim!  I never thought my hair would curl into itself so much when I went natural


----------



## Fab_Nikki

StephElise and Miryoku  Ya'll are killing me softly with those styles.  HAWTNESS!!! 

FYI I am accepting any offers from anyone who can twist my hair like these ladies and make it look as beautiful.  #forserious


----------



## Fab_Nikki

-PYT said:


> Beautiful updates!!!
> 
> I keep trying to type out my regimen but it seems like it would only make sense to me , but the gist is washing in sections & detangling in shower with Jilbere comb, then applying Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner as my leave-in and seal with grapeseed oil. This leaves my hair soft and tangle free (for the most part) while I’m styling. Afterwards I will aim to put my hair in medium/chunky twists and rock those along with twistouts.
> 
> On another note, I see SSKs all over though  I know I need a trim! I never thought my hair would curl into itself so much when I went natural


 
I am noticing more also but I am kind of stubborn with this cutting mess.  I don't see any split ends so I can't bring myself to cut ANYTHING.  I feel your pain sista!


----------



## andromeda

This probably sounds corny but I'm proud of how everyone is coming along on their natural journeys.    Beautiful - all of you - just beautiful!

Now for something a bit less cheery -
I want these mf-ing ssks off my mf-ing head!





It's my fault bc I put off cornrowing my hair until I was sure that my protein/moisture balance was correct.  Even though I've been wearing it in buns, it's been shrinking due to the humidity.  And I wasn't re-stretching it at night, so, ummm, yeah.... 

I think I need a trim too.  Maybe I'll do a blowout this weekend.  I usually just snip off the ends of my twists if they're not looking right but that's not exactly precise.


----------



## Alta Angel

Good Morning all!

Soo happy that today is not the end of the world because....






I am 2 years POST RELAXER!!!!!!

:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


It has been a blast!  This year I will be trimming every four months and using a demi permanent color three times per year.  As always, I will be focusing on healthy hair practices.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Roux

I was outside with my SO last night and I had just taken my hair out of my puff and I started making these little twists at my nape and thought hey i should do my whole head! they are def mini twists. did half my head last night and just finished up this morning. I will try to keep them in a few weeks I can probably wear them under my wig.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

So I washed my hair tonight and banded it to get it kiknd of stretched out. Then I put braids in and perm rodded the ends. So in the morning, I'll see how this braid and curl turns out.


----------



## Roux

Pook I want to know the results of that!


----------



## dafnie

*When you BCd*
April 2011. 

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
*
14 months post.

*Have you been natural before? When?
*
Why of course! Ages 0 to 11.

*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness*
I consider myself mostly 4a. My hair is tightly coiled and springy. I believe it has normal density but I guess on the thicker side? 75% shrinkage I guess. My hair is pretty soft to the touch. When I was younger I just called myself someone with soft afro. Now that I've discovered conditioner my hair texture is actually surprising to my own mother lol. All I needed was more moisture... 

*Your current regimen*
Wash once a week with Shea Moisture
Deep Condition once a week with Aussie moist mixed with random Herbal Essence conditioners
Cowash every other day with Aussie moist or V05 (Strawberry Milks, Free me Fresia or Clarifying Conditioner)

Your favorite styles
Wash and Go with Kimmaytube inspired leave-in (Giovanni Direct Leave-In, Jojoba Oil, Castor Oil and Aloe Vera juice mixture) & ViaNaturals Moisturizing Gel

Your current length and goal length
Neck to Shoulder Length I guess? 
Front strand touches top lip, Back Strands touches collarbone, Side Strand touches collarbone

Your photo album, if any
Fotki Album (not much natural pics in here yet)

 Wet natural hair with no product at 15.5 months post relaxer.


----------



## c0urtkneee

love your curls dafnie! :]


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I :heart2: my hair 











'Tis all....


----------



## MA2010

Just moved to HI. Went to the local Target to see if I could find kinky curly or shea moisture or something for my hair. I shipped all my hair products like a dummy.

Couldn't find any of these products.

I ended up trying out the Tressemme Naturals Line and it wasn't bad.


----------



## MA2010

4b's,

Is the Shea Moisture line even worth it. I've been reviewing YT videos and I'm still unsure.

Help!


----------



## Zaz

I have a long hair day planned today. I washed with Aveda rosemary mint and did an Aphogee 2 step. Under the dryer now and will do a moisture DC with Hairveda sitrinillah. 

Afterwards I plan on doing mini twists  for the 1st time. If I actually go through with all this I'll post photos later


----------



## Foxglove

MA2010 said:


> 4b's,
> 
> Is the Shea Moisture line even worth it. I've been reviewing YT videos and I'm still unsure.
> 
> Help!



The curl enhancing smoothie and deep treatment mask are awesome as leave ins. Great for moisture. My hair stayed damp for 2-3 days and when it finally dried it was still soft and moisturized. The hold and shine moisture mist is a nice refreshing spray.


----------



## MA2010

Foxglove said:


> The curl enhancing smoothie and deep treatment mask are awesome as leave ins. Great for moisture. My hair stayed damp for 2-3 days and when it finally dried it was still soft and moisturized. The hold and shine moisture mist is a nice refreshing spray.



Thanks girl! These were the two I was looking into purchasing!!!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

MA2010 said:


> Just moved to HI. Went to the local Target to see if I could find kinky curly or shea moisture or something for my hair. I shipped all my hair products like a dummy.
> 
> Couldn't find any of these products.
> 
> I ended up trying out the Tressemme Naturals Line and it wasn't bad.


 
Glad to see you made it Hawaii and congratulations on your new blessing soon to come.  Ahhh you will have a baby born at the pink hospital


----------



## daydreem2876

When you BCd *March '11*
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *15 months*
Have you been natural before? When? *I was about 11 last time I was natural*
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness *I'm not sure about the diameter but my hair is quite dense and the curl diameter is about the size of  pencil. My hair touches my shoulders when straight. the front touches the bottom of may ears and the back touches the middle of my neck when shrunk*
Your current regimen *I don't have a strict regimen. What I do depends on the time I have and what my hair needs.  However, products currently in heavy rotation:
Aveda Brilliance shampoo
Yes to Carrots Shampoo and Conditioner
Giovanni Direct Leave In
Skala hair treatment
Queen Helene Carrot DC
HB Castor Oil and Carrot Treatment
Olive Oil + Honey
QB AOHC and BRBC *
I am in the process of using up products so this list changes/ It also can change when I straighten my hair 
Your favorite styles *Bantu Knot outs, Puffs, Buns, Braid outs*
Your current length and goal length*Currently I am touch the Shoulders length when straight, My goal is BSB (I think anything longer would be too much)*
Your photo album, if any...  *my hair has no product on it*


----------



## Zaz

Took me a lil over 3 and a half hours and they're not even that mini  
I guess not everyone can have twists as awesome as hairsothick I took pictures as promised, I'm not very good at twisting my roots so they don't really look right  
I'm still gonna wear them for a whole week.


----------



## pookaloo83

Zaz My roots be looking exactly like that too.  Still like the twists though!  You've got great growth!


----------



## pookaloo83

Roux my braid and curl was a  MAJOR fail, so I put it into a puff.


----------



## hairsothick

Zaz said:


> Took me a lil over 3 and a half hours and they're not even that mini
> I guess not everyone can have twists as awesome as hairsothick I took pictures as promised, I'm not very good at twisting my roots so they don't really look right
> I'm still gonna wear them for a whole week.



They look nice Zaz !  I love the way your highlights make them look.


----------



## MA2010

Fab_Nikki said:


> Glad to see you made it Hawaii and congratulations on your new blessing soon to come.  Ahhh you will have a baby born at the pink hospital



Thanks Fab! Yep, we'll have a "Hawaiian" little one in November. I was upset that the local Targets and such don't carry Kinky Curly or Miss Jessie's. Go figure.......

Zaz your twist are cute.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

[*]When you BCd-May 23, 2011

[*]How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
3 days shy of 18 months post 

[*]Have you been natural before?-Yup! 0-17 years old

[*]Your hair type-Type 4a, medium sized strands, low-medium density, shrinkage isn't too much, hair grows out

[*]Your current regimen- All I know for now is that I will be cowashing after my daily workout

[*]Your favorite styles- Will have to figure this out!

[*]Your current length and goal length- Currently SL, goal length is hip length stretched


----------



## Zaz

hairsothick
Thanks, I just noticed from your fotki that you wet yours, I'm hoping they'll swell a bit and look less anorexic after I rinse them. Do you only rinse once and leave them alone or cowash regularly?


----------



## hairsothick

Zaz said:


> @hairsothick
> Thanks, I just noticed from your fotki that you wet yours, I'm hoping they'll swell a bit and look less anorexic after I rinse them. Do you only rinse once and leave them alone or cowash regularly?



If I'm wearing them for 3 or 4 weeks, I will co-wash one week, do a simple rinse the next, co-wash again, then do another simple rinse.

I will also rinse them in the shower if they are bent from a style I did and I want to wear them down again.

After washing or rinsing, I smooth some leave-in on them, seal, and scrunch with Garnier Fructis cream gel.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hi Ladies! I haven't been posting in here much but I do lurk and I'm loving the pics and progress that everyone has made..I've fallen behind on taking pics and keeping my fotki updated but all is well with my hair. I wanted to see my progress (as in length) since my hair was getting bigger so I flat ironed part of the back(this was my first time doing so since 23 *weeks* post. I'll do my entire head next month for my 2 year post relaxer anniversary.

Im about 1.5 inches from APL. So I'm happy

Here's the pic *sorry for the blur and glare*... Next month the pics will be better.


----------



## Zaz

I wet my twists and they shrank up a bit and look thicker. I feel like these look better loose now than they did before wetting. I like them


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Zaz, we can see your face in the mirror...just thought I'd tell ya, in case you meant to cover your face with a heart.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Zaz, we can see your face in the mirror...just thought I'd tell ya, in case you meant to cover your face with a heart.



 that was cute!!!


----------



## hairsothick

Zaz , they look so juicy! 

You are going to have a bomb twist out when you take them down.


----------



## Roux

I took my twists down...IDK why. I need to wash and detangle and figure out what to do to my hair. I'm tired of my wigs, and my hair...sigh.


----------



## cch24

Hello ladies! I'm sorry this update took so long and is so lackluster. It took me two days to straighten my hair for vacation. I made mbl! I was having too much fun to take hair pics though. When I finally got home I washed my hair to make sure I didn't have damage. I did take a picture of my puff today but I can't figure out how to load it on my phone.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I BC'd last night this will be my third time going natural so I don't know if that makes me newly natural or not. But I feel brand new to it all over again! I'm so excited to be natural again! I went back to the creamy crack last August due to a bout of frustration with detangling but I promised myself this time I will just be patient and take my time and detangle. I only transitioned for 2 months, but they were the longest two months of my life! I had planned to transition longer, but I couldn't make it. I only have an inch of hair all the way around but I couldn't be happier. I just want to thank all of the ladies here, you are all so very supportive and nice and very informative and I know you will make my journey an even better experience. Here are the pics!


----------



## growingbrown

lisanaturally said:


> I BC'd last night this will be my third time going natural so I don't know if that makes me newly natural or not. But I feel brand new to it all over again! I'm so excited to be natural again! I went back to the creamy crack last August due to a bout of frustration with detangling but I promised myself this time I will just be patient and take my time and detangle. I only transitioned for 2 months, but they were the longest two months of my life! I had planned to transition longer, but I couldn't make it. I only have an inch of hair all the way around but I couldn't be happier. I just want to thank all of the ladies here, you are all so very supportive and nice and very informative and I know you will make my journey an even better experience. Here are the pics!



Congrats on becoming natural again!!!

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

growingbrown said:


> Congrats on becoming natural again!!!
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


  Thanks!


----------



## Skiggle

I did mini twists. I will leave them in until the HYH Challenge ends. Then I'll do a roller set and take an official length check. Enjoy.


----------



## NikkiQ

Skiggle I love them!!! I wish I could do mini twists that looked that great. I don't have the patience to even try.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## hairsothick

Beautiful! Skiggle


----------



## Roux

I wonder if I can find Evony locally...I want a half wig so I can wear my hair out of my face...I just bought a coarse yaki straight lace front so that I can switch up my style more...


----------



## Skiggle

NikkiQ said:


> Skiggle I love them!!! I wish I could do mini twists that looked that great. I don't have the patience to even try.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


You can do them! I sat and watch Batman and Rocky Marathons for hours just to get it done!


----------



## -PYT

Been rockin' a soul sista puff all week.  this will have to continue til the weekend.  I plan on doing some smaller twists since it's a long weekend


----------



## MummysGirl

Skiggle I'm inspired by your mini-twists. Hmmm... maybe I'll do some very soon.

mrsjohnson75 - gorgeous hair!

Loving the updates and pics!

Hi Ladies... I finally took some hair pics and will post them soon. I'm just easy with my hair, cowash and DC once a week. Moisturise as always everyday... boring.com 

Miss you all loads


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I've got a new "thing" as far as stying goes...BANGS 

I wore bangs in the front and a twistout pinned into a bun in the back.


----------



## Skiggle

MummysGirl said:


> Skiggle I'm inspired by your mini-twists. Hmmm... maybe I'll do some very soon.
> 
> mrsjohnson75 - gorgeous hair!
> 
> Loving the updates and pics!
> 
> Hi Ladies... I finally took some hair pics and will post them soon. I'm just easy with my hair, cowash and DC once a week. Moisturise as always everyday... boring.com
> 
> Miss you all loads



*DO IT! *


----------



## MA2010

mrsjohnson75 I love your bangs! Very cute!


----------



## Starronda

I'll be posting in this by the end of the summer. In the meantime, I'll be reading each and every post!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^ Girl go on and do the BC, and wear your wigs after.


----------



## Avaya

I am one year natural today!  Last touch, September 2009.  BC'ed May 26, 2010.


----------



## cch24

What does everyone have planned for their summer regimen?? 

I don't plan on straightening my hair again this year so I'm going to work on wash and go's as a fun summer "out" style. Otherwise I'll be cowashing daily with V05 or Tresemme Naturals, detangling in the shower, appying DevaCurl One Condition as a leave-in and bunning all day. At night I'll take my bun down, apply my oil mix, and baggy. On Friday's I'll use my Avalon Organics protein treatment, and then deep condition and thoroughly detangle with Deva Heaven in Hair. I'm excited to see how much growth I get!


----------



## SmilingElephant

cch24 said:


> What does everyone have planned for their summer regimen??
> 
> I don't plan on straightening my hair again this year so I'm going to work on wash and go's as a fun summer "out" style. Otherwise I'll be cowashing daily with V05 or Tresemme Naturals, detangling in the shower, appying DevaCurl One Condition as a leave-in and bunning all day. At night I'll take my bun down, apply my oil mix, and baggy. On Friday's I'll use my Avalon Organics protein treatment, and then deep condition and thoroughly detangle with Deva Heaven in Hair. I'm excited to see how much growth I get!



I keep forgettin that everyone else in America is still on Spring...we don't have spring in Florida....we go from Winter to Summer 

I am rocking mainly wash n go's bc they keep me cool...and I do twists and twistouts every now and then...and braidouts.


----------



## -PYT

I've been bad   This puff is shrunken and tightly packed...ugh, I'm gonna HAVE to wash tonight!    bad PYT!


----------



## Avaya

I'm pretty annoyed with myself right now.  I wrote this whole post then closed it like a ding bat.  Anyway, here are some napturalversary pics.  I'm too annoyed with myself to retype all the things I wrote initially...


----------



## Fab_Nikki

7 Months since my BC!!!!!!!​ :bouncegre:bouncegre​


----------



## andromeda

Braidout from last week. (I think I like braidouts better than twistouts now that I have more length):



You can see some color from the henna.

I decided to henna again this week. This is first time I've hennaed 2x in one month, usually I do 1x a month. Hair after henna:




#blowoutfail. I don't remember the last time I blow-dried. My technique was wrong and I took forever. I realized towards the end that my hair should be super-detangled and I should use this comb (instead of my hands)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to hold my hair for the tension method. Results:


 






I was rushing toward the end to go somewhere and by the time I got home, my hair wasn't straight enough to trim (probably wasn't in the first place), so I still haven't trimmed. 

I've been wearing my hair up in a bun but since my temples are so sensitive and can't tolerate the least bit of tension, I decided to do a flat twist updo this morning. (I actually started doing mini twists last night but by row #2 I remembered that I pledged to stay away from them since they're high manipulation.)


----------



## pookaloo83

andromeda said:


> Braidout from last week. (I think I like braidouts better than twistouts now that I have more length):
> 
> 
> 
> You can see some color from the henna.
> 
> I decided to henna again this week. This is first time I've hennaed 2x in one month, usually I do 1x a month. Hair after henna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #blowoutfail. I don't remember the last time I blow-dried. My technique was wrong and I took forever. I realized towards the end that my hair should be super-detangled and I should use this comb (instead of my hands)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to hold my hair for the tension method. Results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was rushing toward the end to go somewhere and by the time I got home, my hair wasn't straight enough to trim (probably wasn't in the first place), so I still haven't trimmed.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair up in a bun but since my temples are so sensitive and can't tolerate the least bit of tension, I decided to do a flat twist updo this morning. (I actually started doing mini twists last night but by row #2 I remembered that I pledged to stay away from them since they're high manipulation.)




andromeda you have alot of hair!

I love that updo. My problem is twisting upwards in the back. How in the heck do you do that?!  My hands get funky and forgets how to function.


----------



## Skiggle

andromeda said:


> Braidout from last week. (I think I like braidouts better than twistouts now that I have more length):



I LURVE THE BLOWOUT!
Shrinkage is an amazing thing, hides sooo much of
your length! And I am gonna need you to change your siggy,
I am sure you have more than 8 inches of hair!
Are you APL?


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> @andromeda you have alot of hair!
> 
> I love that updo. My problem is twisting upwards in the back. How in the heck do you do that?!  My hands get funky and forgets how to function.


While I was blowdrying my hair, I was actually thinking, "I'm glad my hair isn't dense because dealing with it would be even more laborious." I just don't have a patient spirit.  I don't know how some of these ladies do it! The upside of blow-drying not-so-straight is that it looks like I have more hair than I do.

My hands do the same thing when twisting upwards! I don't have good coordination anyways and I'm sure if I were take a close-up of the flat-twists, they prob look janky. At one point, I bent over with the crown of my head facing the floor so that my hands were twisting downward.


Skiggle said:


> I LURVE THE BLOWOUT!
> Shrinkage is an amazing thing, hides sooo much of
> your length! And I am gonna need you to change your siggy,
> I am sure you have more than 8 inches of hair!
> Are you APL?


Thanks! I'll get around to changing my siggy one day. Hopefully, no one will try to roll up on me in a tense ET or OT thread, like "chick, you BC'd how long ago and you still NL? Just saying." Cuz then I'll whip out a current pic and be like, "Ta-dow, how you like me now?!?" 

Here's an impromptu length check from 2 weeks ago. I don't think I'm full APL; my hair is uneven. I'm going to measure at my nape, crown, temple and front before I go back under my wig.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I've had my mini twists in for two weeks AND I LOVE THEM! This may become my staple style for a while. I rinsed them a few days ago because I couldnt take water not being on my scalp any longer. I then put Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque on them and castor oil. To my suprise, they didnt come apart nor did they mat together! I'll probably take them out next week for a twist out on the weekend, but they are going right back in after that. This is such a low-mani style and keeps my hair tangle free. Couldnt get much better than that.

Here are some pics of my rinsed twists.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm loving all the pics ladies!
*Gets back to lurking*


----------



## Skiggle

Andro-Your BSL from the pics!
Miryoku your twists are FAB! I can't wait to wash and henna my own!
Foxxy, where you been?! I love your sig pic!
I'm loving everyones hair! I feel like during the spring/summer more naturals
show off their hair more!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

How has everyone been? It's been awhile since I've posted. I've been in twists for about 4 weeks now and am lovin' it. The only down side is that I really miss my hair. I'm trying to decide how long to leave them in. My grey roots are starting to show big time. 

How long do you guys usually leave twist/braid extensions in your hair?

I'm in LOVE with all the hair pics. Everyone is doing so wonderfully with their hair. 

Here are a few pics


----------



## Zaz

One year natural today  

Eta spending the day eating (and drinking) with family, I'll come back with some comparison pics later


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Zaz said:


> One year natural today
> 
> Eta spending the day eating (and drinking) with family, I'll come back with some comparison pics later



Happy BC day!!!


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## Roux

I want to give twists another try, mine unravelled and were a mess. Tuesday my newest wig should be here! Yay! I plan on doing my twists so I can wear them under my wig.


----------



## Roux

oh and i'm wearing my hair back in a puff today, i usually have it on top of my head. My SO has constantly been playing in my curls too. I think he was scared of my hair before...


----------



## MA2010

Braided my hair in the front and left the back out in a braid out for church today! Simple, easy style for the week. Would have more pic but this is from a phone I don't know how to use yet......lol.


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> Andro-Your BSL from the pics!
> Miryoku your twists are FAB! I can't wait to wash and henna my own!
> Foxxy, where you been?! I love your sig pic!
> I'm loving everyones hair! I feel like during the spring/summer more naturals
> show off their hair more!



Thanks! It's been a busy month at work so I haven't been posting much, just lurking. I'm loving all the pics even if I can't post so much


----------



## Zaz

Looking at my old photos I see now how much my hair has grown, pretty excited to see where it will be my next year natural. My hair has "hang time" now which it didn't have even six months ago on new year's eve. Onto the pictures:

Pulled back hair:








The before is my first (and only) sad attempt at shingling with Miss Jessie's meringue, it made my hair super dry and looked more shrunken than when I have no product in it.




SN I revisited Miss Jessie's when my hair was longer and it wasn't bad but I still don't think they're worth the price.

The back





Straight hair comparison, I didn't straighten till 6 months in so I don't have a one year comparison 








This one doesn't really show length, it's just tracking the porosity issues I have on one side only from dying my hair. It's gotten better, on the left side, even wet with conditioner (you can see that patch of unconditioned hair) I would run a comb through and it would look drier than in the photo 





And finally, my approximate length now (blow dried for my twists last week), I tried that pull the hair into its stretched length thing and it's way harder than it looks or I need to work on my flexibility





I would say sorry for all the photos but I know we love pictures around here  Thanks for looking


----------



## Trini_Chutney

^^ Very nice progress Zaz 

MA2010 I like your hairstyle.


I just did a small self trim. I had too many ssk's on the ends of my hair so I twisted in sections and trimmed about 1/2 inch of each twist. My ends feel so much better now, and hopefully my hair will stop tangling so much. I think I'll start dusting every 6 weeks or so instead of every 3 months.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hey ladies. Are any of you using Mega-Tek and if so, what are your mixtures? I'm thinking of combining mine with a little castor oil and appplying to my scalp ever other day.


----------



## Platinum

Hey Everybody! I haven't checked in in a while, I've been in braids. I was finally able to take them out over the weekend. I noticed a few split ends so I had to clip them. I'm wondering if that's the result of the Tangle Teezer that I used a few months ago. I tried Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo and also the Intensive Conditioning Treatment this morning. I really like the shampoo but I'm not sure about the condish yet.

I think I'm going to wait a while before I braid my hair again. I'm going to start trying twist-outs instead of my usual puff. I was expecting to have more length then I do now, I wonder how long my nape would have been if it hadn't broken off last year. Anyway, keep up the good work everyone!

BTW, my oldest daughter graduated this past Saturday. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Platinum

StephElise said:


> Hey ladies. Are any of you using Mega-Tek and if so, what are your mixtures? I'm thinking of combining mine with a little castor oil and appplying to my scalp ever other day.



Hey Steph! I haven't used Mega-Tek in a whilk but I may start back on it.  Most of the time I used it with a little castor oil (either black or clear), a little peppermint oil and a little Sulfur.


----------



## Roux

I wore my hair like this two days in a row and I LOVE it! I know this is going to sound crazy, but I feel like a normal person wearing my hair like...I was tired of my eye catching puff I just been wanting to blend in lately. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZE-P8EE22M&feature=feedu

I just got my wig in today from a friend and plan on washing it and probably wearing it sometime this week. I think I have gotten used to my usual haircolor because the wig is like a #2 and I feel like it's too light...going to wash and condition my hair tonight and put it in twists for tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just wanted to share a few vacation hair pics


----------



## MegB29203

Just wanted to say hey to my fellow naturals from a Newly Natural


----------



## 13StepsAhead

You and your hair looks great NikkiQ

And welcome to the natural side MegB29203


----------



## LoveCraze

NikkiQ said:


> Just wanted to share a few vacation hair pics


 
@NikkiQ Love your pics and the headband in the second pic is super cute, but urmmm is homeboy in the back of your first pic scratching his ballz? 

ETA: I see he's using his beer to keep them cool! Ok.


----------



## NikkiQ

StephElise said:


> @NikkiQ Love your pics and the headband in the second pic is super cute, but urmmm is homeboy in the back of your first pic scratching his ballz?
> 
> ETA: I see he's using his beer to keep them cool! Ok.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

StephElise said:


> but urmmm is homeboy in the back of your first pic scratching his ballz?
> 
> ETA: I see he's using his beer to keep them cool! Ok.



I literally LOL when I saw this... I didn't even pay attention to that the first time around...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

OMG! I can not believe that in a month and a day I will be 2 years post relaxer. Where does the time go. Hopefully I can get a little spurt between now and then so I can finally claim APL (if not by July then def by August). My hair grows a littl eless than 1/2 inch a month so we shall see....


----------



## sareca

I'm a few days away from 3 months natural (10 months post relaxer). Most of that time I've had my hair in nubian twists.  Between sets of twists I've worn twist, twistout, wng, and blowouts. I'm lovin' it!  I hated to put the twists back in but I'm on a mission. 















The pictures below are with my nubian twists in the back and natural hair in the front. I got impatient. 









Now my nubian twists are back in. 






Progress I made while I had my last set of twists in. Look at that hairline


----------



## MA2010

sareca the progress at your hairline is lovely! Nice and thick!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm 1 year natural n trying to straighten my hair. I used frizz ease instead of my crisco, n my hair was getting poofy on me. I shoulda used my Crisco, lol.


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey guys!!! ive been gone for awhile, just came back from Italy. I still have my hair in a weave, and i miss my hair tooooo much!! For some reason i thought it would be the same feeling when i was weaved up and transitioning...i didnt care if my hair was hidden forever, but now i miss it too much and i feel like i need to take care of it more by just being able to let it breath and i want to do a DC and cant do it too well w a weave. 

so im giving it a solid month and then i will be taking it down and putting some mini twists in. i think i got 1/4 inch of growth which is better than nothing lol. 

as much as i dislike the time it takes for me to put the twists in, i know they last for a solid month with no real issues sooo thats the plan!!

i think i might re use the hair and make it into a wig cap.

oh! and i will more than likely put some yarn twists in, later on in the summer.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

One year natural today!!!
:bouncegre:Copy of 2cool::bouncegre:bouncegre

Newly Natural album 1

Newly Natural Album 2


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> One year natural today!!!
> :bouncegre:Copy of 2cool::bouncegre:bouncegre
> 
> Newly Natural album 1
> 
> Newly Natural Album 2



Congratulations, Sis! You're having awesome growth! Keep up the good work!:woohoo:


----------



## Roux

i finally pulled off a wng today! I did an overnight dc and detangled and raked gel through my hair in the shower and rinsed it a little and then twisted the front of my hair back.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm very tempted to do some mini twists to wear under wigs for a few weeks. I'm scared about how long it's gonna take though lol


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ girl it usually takes me 7-9 hours but its so worth it! I miss them so much, thats y as soon as this weave gets removed my twists are goin in!!


----------



## Skiggle

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^ girl it usually takes me 7-9 hours but its so worth it! I miss them so much, thats y as soon as this weave gets removed my twists are goin in!!



I would have to agree! I have mine in for about nearly two weeks and they still look good!


----------



## NikkiQ

Do you ladies do them on slightly stretched hair or on your naturally curly hair?


----------



## Roux

cowashed with my white rain clarifying conditioner and my hair feels nice and moisturized. going to do chunky twists for a twist out puff tomorrow. i have an interview wednesday so I will be bunning for that.


----------



## Roux

wooot! 3 months natural today!


----------



## Skiggle

NikkiQ said:


> Do you ladies do them on slightly stretched hair or on your naturally curly hair?



I did  mine on 70% dry hair. But of course they shrinked, I'm gonna take some pics of how the look wet, dry and stretched this week.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Hello my name is @[email protected] and I am newly natural.  LOL  It's been. . .um, a long time since my last relaxer.


----------



## Skiggle

NikkiQ   I think my twists are prettier wet!
The only "setback' to this style is the amount of time it takes to do the twists itself. Otherwise than that.. I love this style..


----------



## hairsothick

Skiggle said:


> NikkiQ   I think my twists are prettier wet!
> The only "setback' to this style is the amount of time it takes to do the twists itself. Otherwise than that.. I love this style..



*drools* Your twists look great.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Skiggle very pretty twist. Almost makes me want to do them, but I just can't spend that much time on some twist.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Roux
:Copy of 2cool::waytogo:





Roux said:


> wooot! 3 months natural today!


----------



## pookaloo83

Skiggle your twists look good!


----------



## cch24

Does anyone else not feel so "newly" natural anymore? I'm 32 months post, I've been fully natural for over a year, my regimen is pretty solid, and I just hit MBL. I'm happy that I've had a relatively easy hair journey, and I hope I reach great hair lengths. I still enjoy looking at everyone's pictures so I'll be peeking in here from time to time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Skiggle said:


> NikkiQ   I think my twists are prettier wet!
> The only "setback' to this style is the amount of time it takes to do the twists itself. Otherwise than that.. I love this style..



Skiggle OMG I love them!!! This just sealed the deal for me. Gonna start on mine tomorrow or Thursday. I hope they come out like yours 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Skiggle

AWWE thanks guys, I apprecite the compliments
hairsothick, 13StepsAhead, pookaloo83!


NikkiQ YAY! I can't wait to see them!


cch24,  I'm guessing its at your own discretion to whether you feel "newly natural". I mean if you have solid regimen and hitting mid-back, I think your good!

And...You hit MBL, where those pics at?


----------



## NikkiQ

Skiggle how long did it take you to do them and what priducts did you use?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Skiggle

NikkiQ said:


> Skiggle how long did it take you to do them and what priducts did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



NikkiQ... 8 hours and I used oyin's burnt sugar pomade. Make sure the hair is semi dry and use a medium/thick product if you want less shrinkage.


----------



## Skiggle

Double post


----------



## Evallusion

Its been a month since my last update.  I'm in box braids w/ extensions...I've been in them since May 15th.  I'm at the start of week 4 and I'm trying to keep them in for at least 8 weeks.  I miss my loose hair so much.  Oddly enough, I miss applying my moisturizer and scrunching my fingers through my hair...yup, I'm strange.

I washed my braids tonight with Oyin's Honeywash and sprayed it down with Juices & Berries and a bit of oil sheen.  They look brand spankin' now.  My only complaint is that my edges are loosening up from growth/slippage/whatever and the braid is dangling from my hair (if that makes sense)...I'm wondering if I should take them out or not...maybe I'll just leave em' alone...thinkin' aloud here.

Anyhow, I won a contest on a hair blog for two 8 ounce jars of Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercream and Curly Pudding.  Woot! Woot!  I never win anything, so I was super shocked.  I recently placed an order with Enso Naturals and that should be here soon...gosh I ordered so much stuff from them, but to my justification they were having a MAJOR sale and I was tempted to try their stuff since their a new company (talk about a run on sentence).  My stuff should be here in the next day or so.

Dang...all these products on the way and I have the nerve to be in braids.  I can see myself now staring at those jars...dying to take my braids out so I can open them and sample away...what a fiend, I am.

Okay, its late, I'm rambling and of course there's work in the morning...

Night Ladies


----------



## Foxglove

I installed some mini twists this week. I did them on dry hair that had been stretched in twists and the only product in my hair was Qhemets AOHC. I tried out Naptural85's method of installing them over multiple days. I did the front the first night and went to work like this the next day






I finished them the next evening and put them in an updo for work. French roll in the back, left the front hanging down as bangs





I haven't wet them yet but I remember my first set of mini twists looked awesome after  wetting them. I'm going to leave the updo in for a few days then try for the wet twists. I've run out of KCCC since the last set of twists and I'm hesitant to buy a whole new tub since I rarely use gel anymore. I'll have to see if ecostyler has the same effect.

ETA forgot to add I did another henna gloss. I mixed the henna with joico k-pak because I needed a protein treatment as well. After washing it out I did a moisture DC. I loved the results. Here is my hair in inside light and outside light


----------



## 13StepsAhead

cch24 said:


> Does anyone else not feel so "newly" natural anymore? I'm 32 months post, I've been fully natural for over a year, my regimen is pretty solid, and I just hit MBL. I'm happy that I've had a relatively easy hair journey, and I hope I reach great hair lengths. I still enjoy looking at everyone's pictures so I'll be peeking in here from time to time.


 
cch24 you are my growth idol I hope I have almost as much growth as you at 32 months post.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh all these mini twist pics are the ish! I feel like a junkie needing a fix. Show me more!!!


----------



## Sequoia

Wow, twists galore, gotta love it.

Haven't checked in lately- I don't have much time to play with my hair so I've been keeping my hair in twists and twistouts.  
I'm thinking of trying braids but twists just seem much easier.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... 

Finally did some twists 

They're the smallest I've done so far but are not quite mini... yet.









I'll keep them in for 2-3 weeks. 

HHG Ladies


----------



## andromeda

Beautiful twists everyone!  I did twists on Sunday and they look pathetic so I'm back under my wig -Otto. I started to trim my hair using naptural 85's method. As I was doing the first section, I saw-mid-shaft splits like 3+ inches upon a 1/3 of my strands. I snipped those off but I didn't have time to do a full S&D so I trimmed a half inch to an inch all around. Ugh!

Foxglove I like how you mixed in the protein treatment with your henna. I was going to do a henna treatment but I opted to do GPB instead in the interest of time but now I realize I could've just mixed it in.


----------



## Cheekychica

I realized that I missed my 1 year natural anniversary but I'm all weaved up for the summer. I'm taking out my install next week to re-do so hopefully I'll notice some growth.

 Looking good everyone!


----------



## gvin89

I'm style challenged :-(


----------



## MummysGirl

Foxglove - BEAUTIFUL!!! I might try that out next time... twisting over a couple of days


----------



## cch24

Skiggle I don't have any length pics, I'll try to take some soon though!

I did do a wash and go today, and it's the first one I actually like! I cowashed my hair, rinsed all of the conditioner out, applied my oilc mix (hemp, olive, castor) and used S Curl Lite Wave Jel (yeah... with a "j") activator. Eco-styler gel always leaves my hair sticky and hard, and this gel is so much lighter and my hair is soft to the touch. I still have super shrinkage, but I guess it comes with being natural.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^:lovedrool: I love your hair!


----------



## cch24

13StepsAhead said:


> ^^:lovedrool: I love your hair!



Thank you so much! I love that I have styling options, but I'm sure I'll be back in a bun tomorrow.


----------



## Skiggle

MummysGirl and  Foxglove I love both your twists!
I am going to try the French twist/roll on my hair too!


----------



## MegB29203

I can't wait til I can twist my hair like ya'll! For now it's in a sew in...I'm trying to cover it up and let it grow on its own for the summer, but I really wanna yank this thing out...I miss my natural hair. Idk how long I'm gonna be able to resist...


----------



## NikkiQ

So I got half of them done lol







Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> MummysGirl and  Foxglove I love both your twists!
> I am going to try the French twist/roll on my hair too!


Thanks! The french roll was my attempt to hide my ends for a few days. The "bangs" I braid in one big braid overnight, tie everything up in my scarf, then the next morning the bangs are in a braidout of mini twists



MummysGirl said:


> Foxglove - BEAUTIFUL!!! I might try that out next time... twisting over a couple of days


Thanks! This is the tutorial she made. I don't have enough hair to bun like she did so I puffed it. It's the only way I can finish a set now since I don't have the patience to sit through a super session
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSBFMjCoZOQ




andromeda said:


> Foxglove I like how you mixed in the protein treatment with your henna. I was going to do a henna treatment but I opted to do GPB instead in the interest of time but now I realize I could've just mixed it in.



I figured I'd have to do a moisture DC afterwards anyway so why not add in the protein. Worked out great


----------



## Roux

i'm going to wash, protein treatment, dc, condition, blow dry, and twist my hair today.


----------



## Bronxcutie

I have only had my TWA for about a month.  I might have maybe an inch and half of hair.  I am having trouble with the shrinkage.  I bought some Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding.  It's nice, but my curls are kind of thick and tight.  I might have to take a pic to see if you ladies can assist me in figuring out my curl pattern.  This is a whole new world for me.  I haven't seen my natural since I was 9 years old and I'm 31!


----------



## LoveCraze

Uhrrr-body's doing the twist these days.  Right now I'm rocking chunky twists pinned up.





I strongly want to try mini-twists, but I don't know if I have enough patience for all that.


----------



## Alta Angel

Hello everyone!

Not much going on here.  I have just been wearing braidouts- down and in updos for weeks out of sheer, pure, laziness (too lazy to even take pics).  I am still faithfully using the KYT leave-in, Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, and now my daugthers' African Pride Braid Spray (or something like that).  If I spray each section with the braid spray, apply the smoothie, and braid, in the morning my hair is like whoa...moisturized and dare I say "glossy"?!  

I will be getting my hair straightened and trimmed next week.  I have decided against using commerical dye and will be doing my own henna coloring at the end of the month.  I received my henna from mehandi.com and have done tons of research.  Any tips from the henna pros are greatly appreciated.

I will update next week with pics next week.


----------



## Roux

blow dried my hair and it's in a puff now, I won't have time to start my twists until later today. I wonder if comb attachments are one size fits all for blow dryers?


----------



## EllePixie

Roux said:


> blow dried my hair and it's in a puff now, I won't have time to start my twists until later today. I wonder if comb attachments are one size fits all for blow dryers?



They aren't.  I learned the hard way.


----------



## OndoGirl

EllePixie said:


> They aren't.  I learned the hard way.


 OT:  I totally love your blog, youtube and fotki:notworthy


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Gonna henna tonight and going back into twists this weekend.

Been really lazy with my hair lately.


----------



## -PYT

Threw in some more thick twists last night.  they're really all i have the patience for, but they make for a bangin twistout, so I'm not complaining  Maybe the heat is making us all lazy?  I refuse to take pics as well


----------



## Skiggle

Alta Angel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Not much going on here.  I have just been wearing braidouts- down and in updos for weeks out of sheer, pure, laziness (too lazy to even take pics).  I am still faithfully using the KYT leave-in, Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, and now my daugthers' African Pride Braid Spray (or something like that).  If I spray each section with the braid spray, apply the smoothie, and braid, in the morning my hair is like whoa...moisturized and dare I say "glossy"?!
> 
> I will be getting my hair straightened and trimmed next week.  I have decided against using commerical dye and will be doing my own henna coloring at the end of the month.  I received my henna from mehandi.com and have done tons of research.  Any tips from the henna pros are greatly appreciated.
> 
> I will update next week with pics next week.



My advice: use only a few tablespoons of lemon juice for release. I had to learn the hard way when I was a henna novice. Lol, my hair was HARD/BRITTLE. I had to deep condition for a whole day. Use good oils and I like to use black tea water instead of plain water.(Black tea helps with shedding)


Have fun, work in sections!


----------



## jerseygurl

When you BCd - 6/4/11 
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd - 18 months
Have you been natural before? When? As a child 
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness - I think I'm 4a/b with medium strands, my hair is thick and grows out and up I believe. I could be wrong
Your current regimen - none. I need to deal with the dryness. My DCs are no longer as effective. But I plan to wash and DC weekly and braid or twist every month
Your favorite styles - nothing seems to look good. My twists out and braidout were a HAM so I'm going to braid.
Your current length and goal length - SL and aiming for WL stretched
Your photo album, if any - none


----------



## Roux

Finished my twists yesterday and wore them in a side bun. today I misted them with moisturizer and tossed on my wig. I hope these twists last longer than the last ones I did, I think they will I did better this time. 

Think I might pick up some castor oil today.


----------



## pookaloo83

May put twists in my hair next week. I'm tryna get like ya'll.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I think I'm about to do my 18 yo DD's BC in a few minutes....will post pics if I do.


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I think I'm about to do my 18 yo DD's BC in a few minutes....will post pics if I do.




MyAngelEyez~C~U Everytime I see you mention your 18 yr old daughter I giggle. You look so young girl! I can't believe it!


----------



## hairsothick

I'm about to jump back on the Twist Train too ladies. I will get started eventually.


----------



## Avaya

Doing henna for the first time right now. How come no one ever mentioned this stuff smells like the elephant habitat at the zoo?!?!  I've got orange blotches on my arms like I was trying to draw on myself with an orange marker or something .  Plan on keeping this in all day, washing it out this evening, and then doing and indigo treatment.  I'll post pics.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

NikkiQ said:


> Do you ladies do them on slightly stretched hair or on your naturally curly hair?


 
i do mines on blowdried hair, so that it will be easier to twist. i wont have to worry about my curls getting tangled or anything. it usually shrinks back up in this humidity within days so the stetched hair doesnt even last that long.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey ladies i put my mini twists in as promised. i did them on wed and throughout the day took me 4.5 hours which is the fastest, its ever taken me. i decided to not do them AS small as i usually do because the take down will be easier. however, they are pretty small tho. 

i tried the aphogee protein keratin reconstructor after i took my weave down. and i must say...my hair was sooo soft afterwards. my ends are still a little crunchy but im going to just trim 1/4 at the end of the summer. my ends dont bother me much when they are in twists only when i try to blowdry and the ends dont get straight like the rest of my hair.

i will be posting pics of my twists soon. they have shrunken already due to the humidity and me taking walks outside.

i will be leaving them in for 4 weeks and then i may either redo them or put yarn braids in. it depends on my mood because those yarn braids took me 17 hours over two days.


----------



## Foxglove

It's one week later and I still have my mini twists in. I left them in that french roll updo all week and all I did was rebraid the bang part every night for a braidout bang in the morning. I washed and DC'ed my hair today so here is a wet hair pic


----------



## ZkittyKurls

here are my twists!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

oh and here is a small comparison pic from dec 7th and june 8th of my twists, granted, they both are shrunken about 20% from when i first had them done. but i can tell that i have at least 2 inches of growth, after a 1/2 inch trim bet march n april.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U Everytime I see you mention your 18 yr old daughter I giggle. You look so young girl! I can't believe it!



pookaloo83, bless you chile!


----------



## Roux

I poked around the BSS today and found Femi Marley Braid hair in a lot of colors. I think I will probably use that brand for twists.


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> It's one week later and I still have my mini twists in. I left them in that french roll updo all week and all I did was rebraid the bang part every night for a braidout bang in the morning. I washed and DC'ed my hair today so here is a wet hair pic



I love wet twists... there so seductive:blondboob


----------



## jazzerz

I BCd 3 days ago and I have no idea what to do with this hair. Where is the natural hair manual when you need it? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Avaya

Well, I henna'ed and indigo'ed yesterday .  Although I'm loving the color, the process was a mess - I had to clean my bathroom 2 times, took too long- started at 2PM, finished the process around 12AM, rinsing out the henna knocked out my twists and now my hair is loose and coily and I can't comb it to save my life, my hair feels weird and none of my products are working to give me slip     .  

I'm going to make some hair lotion and butter tonight.  Hopefully one or the other will help my hair feel good again and allow me to comb this mess so that I can retwist it.  I was up to past midnight last night and I still ain't done with my hair!  I rewet it and put some conditioner on it and a couple of shower bags and went to bed!  I'll try tackling it again later today after I take care of some business (worship, laundry, studying, etc.).

Attached pics:

1) Hair in twists with henna in it - Front
2) Hair in twists with henna in it - Back
3) Hair after henna was rinsed out - Front
4) Hair after henna was rinsed  out - Back
4) Hair with indigo in it - Front

Pics continued in next post


----------



## Avaya

5) Hair with Indigo in it - Back
7) Hair after indigo rinsed out, deep conditioned, and final rinse - Front
8) Hair after indigo rinsed out, deep conditioned, and final rinse - Back


----------



## Roux

so I ordered some bobraz to make a wig but I have time to do some twists so i'm not sure which I should do...


----------



## Foxglove

Avaya Henna acts like a protein so you definitely need a good moisture DC after any henna treatment. Your hair is going to feel a little funny until you give it some moisture. A cowash isn't enough, you need a moisture DC


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> I love wet twists... there so seductive:blondboob



My hair's never seen that much action


----------



## NikkiQ

Roux said:


> so I ordered some bobraz to make a wig but I have time to do some twists so i'm not sure which I should do...



I'm making a wig too!!! But I'm too scared to order any expensive hair since this is my first time.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MizzBrown

jazzerz said:


> I BCd 3 days ago and I have no idea what to do with this hair. Where is the natural hair manual when you need it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


 
I'm 2 weeks in and still a little clueless. Its funny when you been on this board ALL this time and think you know but it's a whole nother ball game when you chop it off.


----------



## MizzBrown

Are yall washing your hair more?

I feel the urge to wash all the time. I've been washing every 2-3 days. I love washing my hair. Cause its so easy! Wash and go.

And since I'm washing more, I notice my rinse isnt lasting. So I'm seeing my grays sooner.  I may need to get a permanent dye.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MizzBrown said:


> Are yall washing your hair more?
> 
> I feel the urge to wash all the time. I've been washing every 2-3 days. I love washing my hair. Cause its so easy! Wash and go.
> 
> And since I'm washing more, I notice my rinse isnt lasting. So I'm seeing my grays sooner.  I may need to get a permanent dye.



Try using sulfate free shampoo. I'd stick with the rinse, just do it more often. Permanent dye can be damaging.


----------



## qchelle

I BC'd on June 8th!  I'll make a thread with pics tomorrow


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies 

I've had my twists in for a week now. I DC'd overnight and cowashed this morning and I'm drying them in 2 french braids. This way they'll dry stretched because my shrinkage is ridiculous!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Ltown

Avaya said:


> Well, I henna'ed and indigo'ed yesterday . Although I'm loving the color, the process was a mess - I had to clean my bathroom 2 times, took too long- started at 2PM, finished the process around 12AM, rinsing out the henna knocked out my twists and now my hair is loose and coily and I can't comb it to save my life, my hair feels weird and none of my products are working to give me slip     .
> 
> I'm going to make some hair lotion and butter tonight. Hopefully one or the other will help my hair feel good again and allow me to comb this mess so that I can retwist it. I was up to past midnight last night and I still ain't done with my hair! I rewet it and put some conditioner on it and a couple of shower bags and went to bed! I'll try tackling it again later today after I take care of some business (worship, laundry, studying, etc.).
> 
> Attached pics:
> 
> 1) Hair in twists with henna in it - Front
> 2) Hair in twists with henna in it - Back
> 3) Hair after henna was rinsed out - Front
> 4) Hair after henna was rinsed out - Back
> 4) Hair with indigo in it - Front
> 
> Pics continued in next post


 
I had a bad incident with indigo, broke me out and I lost hair unfortunately please make sure you keep rinsing and use moisture. Good Luck!


----------



## Roux

NikkiQ said:


> I'm making a wig too!!! But I'm too scared to order any expensive hair since this is my first time.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I made a bobraz wig while I was transitioning and it was SOOOO cute! There was a girl on BHM selling her used bobraz for $30 so I couldn't pass that up.

What kind of hair are you using?


----------



## Alta Angel

Hello everyone,

I'm so looking forward to getting my hair straightened on Friday basically so I can get a trim.  I think I am going to start getting trims every 4 months...6 months is pushing it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Roux said:


> I made a bobraz wig while I was transitioning and it was SOOOO cute! There was a girl on BHM selling her used bobraz for $30 so I couldn't pass that up.
> 
> What kind of hair are you using?


 

Just some Model Model hair that I had stashed in my hair collection in my closet . I'm half way done and it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Roux

I think I have fine hair that makes my twists fuzz immediately, my daughters hair is much of the same way, these didn't even last 5 days! Oh well, when my bobraz gets here I will be rocking it instead. I definitely need to find some wig clips for it instead of sewing it on. I think I will def be putting twists on hold.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm so looking forward to getting my hair straightened on Friday basically so I can get a trim. I think I am going to start getting trims every 4 months...6 months is pushing it.


 
Alta Angel ...How much do you get trimmed off?


----------



## Alta Angel

I am going to get about an inch or 1.5 inches cut.  I am preparing myself to get about 2-3 inches cut per year.  I hate getting my hair cut, but I love they way it feels afterward.  I don't seem to have any problems with splits or SSKs, but its hard to tell in this mass of hair!




mrsjohnson75 said:


> @Alta Angel ...How much do you get trimmed off?


----------



## Avaya

Rinsed my hair like crazy and washed it again with a shampoo bar.  It is now responding better to products.  Neither my hair lotion nor cream came out the way I wanted.  My twists actually look really good but the cream is caked on them and did not dry clear.  

I envy folks that can twist their whole head in like 3-5 hours.  It takes me that much time just to do one quadrant.  My hair is so coily its hard to comb and detangle.  Anyway, I was only able to twist the back.  I tucked and rolled the front since I needed to get to sleep.  It actually looks kind of cute.  I'll maybe take a pic and post it.  This will make day three that I have been working on my hair.  Goodness I hope I finish these dog on twists today.  I have too many other things I have to tend to!


----------



## hairsothick

I have been abusing my hair over the past couple of days.  

I was trying to be fancy and do a flat twist upside, but my left side was looking horrible. After 2 nights of unsuccessful attempts to complete the style, I threw her into a puff with only water and ecostyler gel.

Now she is all crunchy. 

I'M going to give up on the updos for now and just do some regular old twists.

I need to practice flat twisting on the left side of ny head.


----------



## Imani

Alta Angel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm so looking forward to getting my hair straightened on Friday basically so I can get a trim.  I think I am going to start getting trims every 4 months...6 months is pushing it.



Alta Angel Is this a braid out or wash and go? Your styles always look so full and seem to fall just right.


----------



## Evallusion

I'm working on week 5 with these box braids.  I'll post up when I make it to week 6...for now, I have to stay out of this thread because you guys are making me miss my loose hair


----------



## Roux

took my twists out and didn't do much after that so I have a box shaped fro...great. Will manage to put on my wig...my bobraz will be here tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Alta Angel

Imani,

This was a braidout using Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  Due to the heat and humidity, by the end of the day my hair was huge.  I used 6 braids leaving about an inch unbraided and added a small (pink) rod.




Imani said:


> Alta Angel Is this a braid out or wash and go? Your styles always look so full and seem to fall just right.


----------



## Foxglove

I have to say I love how easy it's been this month with these twists in. They've been in for about a week and a half and have been in updos. I'll probably start wearing them down for week 3 then I'll think of taking them down around week 4


----------



## NikkiQ

Foxglove said:


> I have to say I love how easy it's been this month with these twists in. They've been in for about a week and a half and have been in updos. I'll probably start wearing them down for week 3 then I'll think of taking them down around week 4


 
I'm totally jealous! Mine aren't making it past a week. Even though they're small, they're just not small enough to go the distance


----------



## Foxglove

I found another awesome tutorial. It's on 4b hair but I think it should work on any type shoulder length or longer 
http://youtu.be/KpS9JkWLLLc


----------



## Foxglove

NikkiQ said:


> I'm totally jealous! Mine aren't making it past a week. Even though they're small, they're just not small enough to go the distance



These ones are starting to get fuzzy which is why I want to start doing a wash and go with gel on them next week. The wet twists with gel end up making them looking a little fresher for a little longer


----------



## Avaya

I FINALLY finished my hair this morning at 1AM.  I have been working on my hair since SATURDAY!!!!!!!

I really like how my twists turned out, but I have a problem.  Several twists have product that didn't dry clear all gooped up on them .  Has anyone ever used a damp cloth/towel and wiped down their twists?  I'm thinking about doing this, but I don't know whether it will work or not.


----------



## Skiggle

So we are six months into the year (hair) now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your hair?Avaya I put my blow dryer on cool and dry the twists that way..


----------



## SherylsTresses

Skiggle said:


> So we are six months into the hair now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your [email protected]Avaya I put my blow dryer on cool and dry the twists that way..


 
Yes!  My mullet has reached passed APL.  The sides are CBL and front is below chin.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Hey ladies would I be considered natural if I have maybe some areas that still have relax ends.. I keept cutting & cutting and everytime I see new relax pcs.. Its not long relax pcs..


----------



## Jewell

LadyMacgyver said:


> Hey ladies *would I be considered natural if I have maybe some areas that still have relax ends*.. I keept cutting & cutting and everytime I see new relax pcs.. Its not long relax pcs..



No, you are not officially considered natural until ALL relaxed or processed ends are gone; even if the amount is like 10% of processed hair left, until the hair is chopped, one is technically still growing out.

Doesn't really matter how long the pieces are, if there is a substantial amount, then you aren't "fully natural." That's just my OP.  Maybe some others will chime in, because I'm sure opinions are SURE to differ.

---------------

I have my hair braided right now in small cornrows (no extensions added) in a mohawk style.  I love that I only paid $10 for them too!  My scalp is hella tender since I got well into my transition and since I've been natural.  I believe that is due to not applying a caustic chemical regularly.  

Either way, I expect the braids shall last about 1.5 months, then I will rock a braidout or braidout updo for a while.  I wash while in these cornrows with diluted shampoo and light conditioner once per week (I use lots of oil on my scalp and braid spray).  After these, I look fwd to doing another length check in Aug/Sept.  I want to straighten for a wedding in September!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Skiggle said:


> @NikkiQ I think my twists are prettier wet!
> The only "setback' to this style is the amount of time it takes to do the twists itself. Otherwise than that.. I love this style..


 
Those are twist.. They are beautiful.. They look like small coiled curls.. not twist.. Looking at this makes me want to give it a try.. When I do fat twist they unravel..


----------



## NikkiQ

Skiggle said:


> So we are six months into the hair now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your [email protected]Avaya I put my blow dryer on cool and dry the twists that way..


 
Eh I can't really tell if there is much growth going on since my hair is always in a shrunken state.


----------



## Jewell

Skiggle said:


> *So we are six months into the year (hair) now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your hair?[*MENTION=4009]Avaya[/USER] I put my blow dryer on cool and dry the twists that way..



I'm satisfied with the health, thickness of my hair.  It seems to be growing pretty fast, too.  I just wish for WL so bad!  I definitely have hair anorexia, but I'm still glad to be natural...though I long for the length (MBL-WL) of my relaxed/texlaxed days like NOW!   So I'll be doing my usual PS'ing until I reach WL, likely between Jan. and March '12.  

**I don't ever plan on drastically cutting my hair again. I hope in a good 3-4 yrs max I will be WL-TBL unstretched (curly).


----------



## andromeda

@Skiggle Satisified with growth. Unsatisified with retention. Very unsatisified and frustrated (at myself and my hair) with health/overall condition.


----------



## TruMe

Jewell said:


> **I don't ever plan on drastically cutting my hair again. I hope in a good 3-4 yrs max I will be WL-TBL unstretched (curly).



 This is what I wish for too!


----------



## -PYT

I think I'm growing and retaining pretty nicely.  I want to stay on top of these SSKs and make sure my hair is soft and healthy.  A girl asked me yesterday if I'm growing my hair out  and then asked me what I'm gonna do with it.    WEAR IT DUH!


----------



## Roux

twist outs with gel are so much better than without.


----------



## melissa-bee

I don't think my hair is growing or retaining very well. Ii've been wearing buns for a very long time. 
However, I'm doing my first cassia treatment very soon and am hoping this will strengthen my hair.


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> So we are six months into the year (hair) now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your hair?Avaya I put my blow dryer on cool and dry the twists that way..



Health yes. Growth no but I've always been a slow grower


----------



## Zaz

Skiggle said:


> So we are six months into the year (hair) now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your hair?Avaya I put my blow dryer on cool and dry the twists that way..



I'm pretty satisfied but sometimes I worry because most naturals seem to shun wash n gos and I do get a fair amount of SSKs  But I seem to have retained a decent/average amount so I'm not concerned enough to start changing my ways yet.


----------



## Avaya

Every time y'all quote Skiggle, I receive a "mention" message .


----------



## LoveCraze

Well I don't know if it's the Houston heat or the fact that I started using MT on my hair, but it has been acting really weird. Not holding moisture and not defining like usual. I may having been putting too much MT on the length of my hair and this may have contributed to the rough feeling on my ends. I have since then decided to stop using it on my length and to wear my hair in conrows for a while. I'll only apply the MT to the parts/scalp. I needed to give my self a break from my hair and to give my hair a break from me. We'll see how long this will last.


----------



## Platinum

Skiggle said:


> So we are six months into the year (hair) now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your hair?Avaya I put my blow dryer on cool and dry the twists that way..



I'm satisfied with health but not with growth. I was hoping to be APL by now, the year isn't over yet so we'll see. I'm really considering the possiblity of locking my hair. I'm probably going to try loc extensions within the next month or so. If I like it, then I'll probably continue.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm kinda tempted to go a length check at the end of the month, but totally scared crapless that I'm gonna be uber disappointed. Bleh!


----------



## theeREALmccoy

Should've joined this thread ages ago! SMH. But I BC'd last year in August. I was about 7 months post. Here I am almost a year later...YAY! I'll post pics later! 

Today, I did twists on dry hair & they swing when i shake my head! It may seem small to some of you all with longer hair but normally when I do twists they shrink up to my head hardly move at all. (I'm mostly 4a with a whole lot of shrinkage!)

Debating on how long I'm leaving these twists in though..I already look young & i'm sure twists don't help the cause. 


Anywho,  HEY YALL!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

HEY guys!  hope all is going well!. Its been a week since ive had my mini twists in and plan on leaving them for the next 3 weeks. they have already shruken and i dont really mind it because ive been using moistuirzing products that contain water, which is to be expected.

Im thinking if i should do my yarn braids a few weeeks after i take these down. it just takes sooooo long to do! but i do need to start doing a style that will keep me form contantly playing in my hair. erplexed

other than that...i do my official length checks every 6 mos just so that i wont drive myself to crazy. i cant never really tell unless its been a couple of months so the next one will b in november!! not to mention, didnt get to do one in may since i had a weave in....mayb ill do one at the end of the summer . Im hoping for APL by November!!

HHG!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

cch24 I'm not sure if it's posted within this thread,but would you mind posting your reggie?


----------



## cch24

13StepsAhead 

Here it is:

Saturday- Thursday:
Cowash in four sections
Detangle with shower comb
Rinse all conditioner out
Wrap Turbie-Twist to get some water out
Apply conditioner to each section of my hair
Bun

At night I take my bun down, apply oil to each section of my hair, put it in two twists, and baggy.

Friday:
(Shampooing is optional, when I used 'cones I did it every week, when I don't use 'cones I usually don't shampoo)
Protein treatment in shower for about 5 minutes (Once a month I'll do a cassia treatment instead of the protein treatment)
Deep condition with or without heat for at least an hour
Rinse conditioner, bun, follow usual nightly routine

I didn't mention any products because they've changed throughout my journey but my regimen has pretty much stayed the same. I've been consistent and my hair has thanked my for it. I usually trim about 1/2 inch once a year in December. Sometimes I take a multi vitamin, sometimes I don't. I work out fairly regularly but there are weeks when I don't go at all and weeks when I go every day. 

Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

cch24  I just started bunning and co-washing almost daily and I looove it. So it's nice to see that you are able to have a similar reggie and retain what seems like all of your length.


----------



## Roux

I bought a comb attachment for my blow dryer, idk when i'll use it though. I just made some ecostyler custard and about to apply it for a twist out puff for tomorrow. Here is my recipe:

3 tablespoons aloe vera gel
3 tablespoons grapeseed oil
6 tablespoons argan oil ecostyler
16 drops sweet orange oil


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

So why did DH find this video on youtube after I went to Whole Foods

Whole Foods Parking Lot - Music Video [HD]


----------



## hairsothick

Skiggle said:


> So we are six months into the year (hair) now.. I wanted to know if you ladies are satisfied with growth and overall health of your hair?



I'm pretty satisfied with my growth and health considering that I'm a bit rough with my hair.  I think I would be APL if I straightened it. I hope to have at least 2.5 more inches of growth by my birthday (that is when I will do my first flat iron as a natural).


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to take the twists out in the morning and rock a twist out. Not sure how it'll look, but we'll see. If it looks a mess, I'll slick it back into a bun of course.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My 18yo DD's big chop


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My 18yo DD's big chop



Congratulations Sis. Your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## SherylsTresses

My family has been making negative remarks about my hairstyles lately.  I am so style-challenged.  Might go back to donut buns or possibly flat iron for the first time.   erplexed


----------



## Skiggle

ZkittyKurls said:


> HEY guys!  hope all is going well!. Its been a week since ive had my mini twists in and plan on leaving them for the next 3 weeks. they have already shruken and i dont really mind it because ive been using moistuirzing products that contain water, which is to be expected.
> 
> Im thinking if i should do my yarn braids a few weeeks after i take these down. it just takes sooooo long to do! but i do need to start doing a style that will keep me form contantly playing in my hair. erplexed
> 
> other than that...i do my official length checks every 6 mos just so that i wont drive myself to crazy. i cant never really tell unless its been a couple of months so the next one will b in november!! not to mention, didnt get to do one in may since i had a weave in....mayb ill do one at the end of the summer . Im hoping for APL by November!!
> 
> HHG!



ZkittyKurls Where are the pics

Thanks to everyone who answered my question ! for those who are not satisfied with their hair now.. what new techniques/procedures wil you implement to get the results by years end?!


----------



## Roux

gonna start on my bobraz wig today.


----------



## Anew

I'm happy to report my nape is a couple inches from APL. I really do think I'll be APL by the end of the year, well my nape will be anyway. I took a row of my twists out and just stretched to see how long it was

I'll be getting a press in a couple weeks


----------



## Zaz

SherylsTresses said:


> My family has been making negative remarks about my hairstyles lately.  I am so style-challenged.  Might go back to donut buns or possibly flat iron for the first time.   erplexed



Don't change things just because a couple of people are making negative comments, if you like your hair they'll get used to it eventually (or not) but you can't please 'em all.

Since I went natural, I have a cousin who looks at me when I'm ready and goes, oh... you're done . 
At first it made me feel a bit insecure and I'd rush to make excuses like you see what had happened was, I'm using this new product, I just dyed my hair, I just got back from vacation and the chlorine... and I'd always end it with "it doesn't usually look this way". 

But now I'm like *** it, I'm not having a bad hair day, this is just the way my hair looks and I think I look cute when I'm not around her so I'm sure it still looks fine in front of her in spite of her comments


----------



## Alta Angel

I got my long awaited straightening and trim today.  My hair is now 10.5 inches in back and 10 in the front.  I am pleased with 6 inches of growth per year and being able to retain at least 4 inches per year.  

I included some pics from my last straightening in December 2010.

Next week I will be using henna for the first time


----------



## MegB29203

it looks great!!


----------



## Skiggle

Alta Angel said:


> I got my long awaited straightening and trim today.  My hair is now 10.5 inches in back and 10 in the front.  I am pleased with 6 inches of growth per year and being able to retain at least 4 inches per year.
> 
> I included some pics from my last straightening in December 2010.
> 
> Next week I will be using henna for the first time



Alta Angel GORGEOUS and so straight! She didn't use any rollers?


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you!  My stylist uses a blow dryer and a flat iron.  He gives me curls so that I only need to wrap my hair at night but still have body.  I usually start rolling my hair 3 days after I get it done.





Skiggle said:


> @Alta Angel GORGEOUS and so straight! She didn't use any rollers?


----------



## Cheekychica

I posted this in the everyday hair thread as well, but here's my fro in between installs.  I'm weaving it again today, this was my hair yesterday.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*Hi ladies... I just recently bc'ed (June 8th I believe). I'm learning to embrace the coils and find out what works best when trying to make my curls pop. *

*Right now I'm using KCKT and KCCC, but I really want to find a new conditioner to co-wash with. I am using Pantene Relaxed and Natural, which worked well when I was holding on to dmaged relaxed and colored hair. Now that I'm natural, my hair feels "coated" after I rinse. It feels soft, moisturized, but coated (if that makes any sense whatsoever, if it doesn't, don't mind me, I'm probably just overthinking it). *

*If any of you ladies have any suggestions for co-washing conditioners, please throw them out there. I Love Aussie Moist as well, but I'm thinking I may run into the same issues as I do now with Pantene. Another user suggested Trader Joe's or Aubrey organic's HSR (although I don't know how much it costs and the goal is to go for a cheapie co-wash conditioner, so let's keep that in mind when making recommendations lol).*


*Ok, I rambled on enough, looking forward to the responses.*


*OH, wait, one more rambling:*

*Has anyone used SheScentIt's Curly Girl line? I'm interested in the conditioner, souflee and buttercream... Thanks again.*


----------



## Skiggle

*closer*2*my*dreams* I just use cheap VO5 conditioners or Suave Almond Shea butter conditioner. Also rinsing your hair at the end with cool-cold water helps me get rid of the coating problem.

And most importantly we like pics in this thread ( Well, I do)
 Welcome to the natural side!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*Rinsing with cold water 'eh?! Maybe that's what I'm missing. I'm co-washing in the shower and I like my hot showers... I'll co-wash in the shower, but leave the conditioner in. Once I'm done bathing, I'll lean in under the faucet and let the cold water do it's thing.... Thanks for the suggestions.... I haven't tried suave/V05 since I first joined the board. it would be refreshing to go back and see how my natural hair responds.*


*I forgot to add pics... I did a thread a few days ago, but my work computer wouldn't upload all the photos. When I get home this evening, I'm going to have my bestie take some pics of my hair and I'll try to upload them using my personal laptop (guess I shouldn't be uploading hair pics to my work computer anyway... lol... I bet the IT department is like "wtf"!"....*


----------



## Foxglove

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *Hi ladies... I just recently bc'ed (June 8th I believe). I'm learning to embrace the coils and find out what works best when trying to make my curls pop. *
> 
> *Right now I'm using KCKT and KCCC, but I really want to find a new conditioner to co-wash with. I am using Pantene Relaxed and Natural, which worked well when I was holding on to dmaged relaxed and colored hair. Now that I'm natural, my hair feels "coated" after I rinse. It feels soft, moisturized, but coated (if that makes any sense whatsoever, if it doesn't, don't mind me, I'm probably just overthinking it). *
> 
> *If any of you ladies have any suggestions for co-washing conditioners, please throw them out there. I Love Aussie Moist as well, but I'm thinking I may run into the same issues as I do now with Pantene. Another user suggested Trader Joe's or Aubrey organic's HSR (although I don't know how much it costs and the goal is to go for a cheapie co-wash conditioner, so let's keep that in mind when making recommendations lol).*
> 
> 
> *Ok, I rambled on enough, looking forward to the responses.*
> 
> 
> *OH, wait, one more rambling:*
> 
> *Has anyone used SheScentIt's Curly Girl line? I'm interested in the conditioner, souflee and buttercream... Thanks again.*



Aussie moist or trader joes nourish spa are my favorite cowash conditioners
Aubrey organics HSR is a good moisture DC but it's too expensive and rich to cowash with IMO

ETA welcome to the natural side!


----------



## Skiggle

Took out my mini twists. Now I have extra large twists in my hair. They are not the neatest .. I'll probably keep my hair like this and then do a twistout next week..Nite!


----------



## Roux

hair is twisted back in two flat twists and back into a bun. still haven't finished my wig...


----------



## pookaloo83

So my hair has never snapped back after I straightened a piece in the back. I did a piece on each side, but the piece on the right that I did is relaxer straight. I mean I really burnt my hair. Glad I didn't do the whole head.  Now since that has happened, I'm scared as heck to straighten. I did not use heat protectant when I did it though. Just looking at Alta's pics makes me want to straighten so bad. Have not seen my hair straight since I've been natural. It's been 1 yr and 2 months.


----------



## Skiggle

pookaloo83 Oh no! You are going to have to do a protein treatment asap! What setting did you have the flat iron? Is your hair super fine?Did you blow dry, too?  Please, next time use a heat protectant or serum!


----------



## Alta Angel

pookaloo83
I too am scared to straighten my own hair because I am afraid that I will burn it.  My stylist specializes in natural hair straightening and I have gone to him for two years, but I still breathe a sigh of relief after that first wash when my hair curls back up again.  I am going to try some rollersets in the future to straighten my hair.  Maybe you can try that in the meantime...




pookaloo83 said:


> So my hair has never snapped back after I straightened a piece in the back. I did a piece on each side, but the piece on the right that I did is relaxer straight. I mean I really burnt my hair. Glad I didn't do the whole head.  Now since that has happened, I'm scared as heck to straighten. I did not use heat protectant when I did it though. Just looking at Alta's pics makes me want to straighten so bad. Have not seen my hair straight since I've been natural. It's been 1 yr and 2 months.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

pookaloo83 hey im sorry to hear about ur hair...a protein treatment might get ur hair back into shape. i use aphogee protein reconstructor, its a piece of work but it gets my hair feeling stronger than ever! Hope that helps a lil


----------



## pookaloo83

No I tried all kinds of protein treatments and nothing. My hair is super fine and was just trying to do a length check. I used the chi on 400.  then went over it with a maxiglide because I thought it wasn't straight enough/  I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Aww pookaloo83 sorry to hear that. How long has it been since you flat ironed? My hair took a good week to go back to "normal". Is there any wave to it at all? If nothing else like you said at least it wasn't your whole head. Keep us updated.


----------



## Foxglove

pookaloo83 said:


> So my hair has never snapped back after I straightened a piece in the back. I did a piece on each side, but the piece on the right that I did is relaxer straight. I mean I really burnt my hair. Glad I didn't do the whole head.  Now since that has happened, I'm scared as heck to straighten. I did not use heat protectant when I did it though. Just looking at Alta's pics makes me want to straighten so bad. Have not seen my hair straight since I've been natural. It's been 1 yr and 2 months.



Don't give up until you do an aphogee 2 step and a beer rinse


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies that are beyond the SL to APL purgatory phase,

How long did it take you to get to APL after your chop? I was EL/NL when I chopped in Feb and just claimed SL. I'm hoping I can get these last 3 inches by the end of the year. Is it possible?? Was it easier to obtain the length natural vs relaxed?


----------



## Skiggle

NikkiQI transitioned for roughly 2.5 years and I'm claiming APL in June.
I had to do a cut after my chop ( like neat ends)  and I am tall 5'7.5-5'8.
Wow that was great progress! 
Are you shortie btw? 
Anything is possible with the right regimen and protective styling.
I had APL hair once as a relaxed child, but a stylist cut it off
to neck length because the length  was not "child appropriate."erplexed

pookaloo83 I agree with Alta Angel roller setting seems like a safer route! Please, baby that part of your hair and keep us updated!


----------



## NikkiQ

Skiggle said:


> @NikkiQI transitioned for roughly 2.5 years and I'm claiming APL in June.
> I had to do a cut after my chop ( like neat ends) and I am tall 5'7.5-5'8.
> Wow that was great progress!
> *Are you shortie btw?*
> Anything is possible with the right regimen and protective styling.
> I had APL hair once as a relaxed child, but a stylist cut it off
> to neck length because the length was not "child appropriate."erplexed


 
I'm pretty average (5'6".5-5'7" on a good day)


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

New LHCF name! (previously MegB29203)


----------



## Roux

I oil rinsed again and detangled with a shower comb for the first time. then I used my new baby love, giovanni direct leave in and sealed with crisco and slathered on my ecostyler custard and put it in braids. PRAYING it's fully dried in the morning.


----------



## MizzBrown

Who's been combing their hair w/ a TWA? I haven't fully combed my hair in about 3 weeks. 

I see no point if it aint long enough. I might use a pick to fluff it up but my hands do all the work. 

Is that bad? Why detangle hair that is 2-4 inches?


----------



## MizzBrown

I've realized in 3 weeks that if your hair is moisturized, then you don't need anything to make your curls pop. The more I washed my hair and moisturized, the more the curls came out on their own. 

All of a sudden these curls started appearing once I got a reggie down. Hair looks different.

You don't even need all that gel, custard, etc. Just some water, moisturizer or leave-in and some oil to seal.


----------



## Zaz

Last night instead of pineappling I did a flat twist n curl on my leftover wash n go using Oyin's Shine & define on the left side and Oyin's Whipped pudding on the right side. I think the Shine & define side looks a little better but the Whipped pudding side feels softer. 
They (the oyin people) tweeted that the best twistouts come from using both together but I hate using more than one styling product at the same time.

Left side: Oyin Shine & define






Right side: Oyin Whipped pudding


----------



## pookaloo83

Pretty! Zaz. Honestly they both look the same to me. I like that color you have. What is it?


----------



## Zaz

pookaloo83
I had to go look it up cuz I couldn't remember what I used anymore  I mentioned it in this post, but I bleached random parts of it to do some foil highlights using 20 developer and Wella bleach powder from Sally's, then I dyed it using L'oréal Medium reddish brown (5RB):

I think they look pretty similar too, the only reason why I see a difference is because I know I did something different on each side. If I had to repurchase just one, I'd pick the shine n define since it gives me nice wash n gos as well.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just wanted to share my style for the week

My sister did this for me...I've been WnG'ing the loose hair...but today I messed with it a lil too much at work lol.  It's only 2 days old tho...i'm really loving 'hawks on me lately.


----------



## jazzerz

One of my students asked me today: "Miss Jazz. How do you get your hair to curl like that?" It made me smile so big! 

I BCed less than two weeks ago after a 7 month transition. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Nuelle

Hi Ladies! I finally BC'ed after a 20-month long transition and am happy to join you all. I actually did the big chop several weeks ago, but my subscription had ended so I couldn't post then. I'd say I'm a 4a. Unfortunately, I still don't have a regimen. The first few days after the BC, I wore my hair mostly in a wash and go, but at the end of the day, my hair would be dry and crunchy and my scalp was still a bit wet. So, I decided to get my hair twisted (less manipulation and frustration). I left them in for 2 weeks and am now wearing it in a twist-out. I'm seriously hoping this twist-out will last till the end of the week. I haven't washed my hair since putting them in and have just kept it moisturized. I saw a tutorial on curlynikki on how to rinse a twist out and am thinking about trying that in the morning.


----------



## missusM

hi every1
i just bc'd two days ago, then I hid my hair in crochet braids that i did myself. i'm not sure about walking around with 4 - 5 inches of hair on my head, especially as my head is rather large. but we will definitely see.   I can cornrow my hair though, so it cant be that short, though i dunno, it maybe shorter than 4 inches.  i'm just happy to stop the wait with the transistioning, which i found annoying.  I dont regret bc'ing but i'm not overjoyed either. i want to be natural because relaxers always burn me, i got hyper sensitive after 35,  not even sensitive relaxers can stay on my head, so i was done.  will be checking in to see how everyone is doing, and trying to get inspiration.  
psst my husband doesnt know i chopped it all off.


----------



## TruMe

Nuelle - Very nice length for a BC.  I tried to hang in there for 2 years but I just couldn't.  Love the twist out look.  The last one looks amazing!


----------



## -PYT

Nuelle :  Welcome to the club!    I didn't get a regimen down until nearly 1.5 years AFTER my BC.  No worries, it will come when it comes   Beautiful hair you have there!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

MizzBrown said:


> Who's been combing their hair w/ a TWA? I haven't fully combed my hair in about 3 weeks.
> 
> I see no point if it aint long enough. I might use a pick to fluff it up but my hands do all the work.
> 
> Is that bad? Why detangle hair that is 2-4 inches?



Yeah I won't be combing that much...I finger comb though


----------



## jerseygurl

I just got some sengalese twists installed. I don't want to be messing with my hair a lot


----------



## Nuelle

TruMe said:


> Nuelle - Very nice length for a BC.  I tried to hang in there for 2 years but I just couldn't.  Love the twist out look.  The last one looks amazing!


Thanks, TruMe! For months, I kept going back and forth about doing the BC and I'm so glad I finally did it. I think twists will be my summer style. 



-PYT said:


> Nuelle :  Welcome to the club!    I didn't get a regimen down until nearly 1.5 years AFTER my BC.  No worries, it will come when it comes   Beautiful hair you have there!


Thanks, -PYT! Oh wow, that is both reassuring and worrisome at the same time  I wish I could skip the experimenting phase and just easily come up with a simple regimen. Already drawing up my list of things to get.


----------



## Skiggle

Zaz... What do you use for your wash n gos. Our hair texture seems similar and your results are always pretty.
I want to try on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Zaz

Skiggle said:


> Zaz... What do you use for your wash n gos. Our hair texture seems similar and your results are always pretty.
> I want to try on in a couple of weeks.



Skiggle
Thanks :blush3:
I use a bunch of different products depending on my mood. These days I'm using Karen's body beautiful's Sweet ambrosia as a leave in with Curl's Whipped creme as a styling products.

But I have a whole thread where I showed my hair using different styling products and it pretty much looks the same no matter what I use.

My daily routine is to cowash, then I towel blot my hair a bit and apply my leave in/moisturiser. Then I add my styling product and shake it out. The whole thing takes me less than five minutes to do.


----------



## Alta Angel

I am henna-ing my hair for the first time tonight.  I am using 2 packages of Celebration Henna from Mehandi.  I used aloe vera juice instead of ACV or lemon juice in my batch.  I let it sit for about 12 hours and it changed colors from green to red-brown.  It was sort of a mess to apply, but I finally got all my hair coated and Saran-wrapped.  I will post pics in the morning.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that my gray will be red instead of orange!

ETA:  My grays ARE orange LOL!  But, I love it!  I will be doing it again in 6 weeks.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

welcome alll new comers!!!!

i took my mini twists out because they were sooooooo fuzzy! which is a little weird seeing as how i was able to keep them in for four weeks with no problems. but i was only able to keep them in for a little over two weeks. so now im rockin a twistout, which is cool...it still had some swang, actually a lil more swang because my hair was fuller and it looked like i had a bunch of curls all over. 

now i have it in a puff...i will post pics of my hair with the twistout in a few....i actually like the puff and want to keep it in that style for a week but i dunno if that will be counterproductive or not...

oh and i used some flaxseed gel that i made and put them on my twists before i took them out and my hair is still soooo soft and moisturized!!! this might be a new staple...any excuse to be in the kitchen! 

ETA: i need some styling ideas for the next 6 weeks. i have an event at the end of july and didnt want to put yarn braids in for that event because i will be taking lots of pics aaannnddd dont want to look like i did last year at the same event. i dunno if that sounds anal but i basically want a new look without too much work. i dont want mini twists, and i dont want to put a straight weave in because the humidity will make me look like chubaka and i dont have the funds to get the hair i REALLY want which is afro kinky curly from realhairesxtensions. so i need a style!!!! i was thinking of some chunky twistouts because i always look good with that but i need some styling tips on twistouts! thanks guys and HHG!


----------



## gvin89

I'm in need of a basic regimen. I'm finding myself overwhelmed...can someone please provide a few starter tips? I just BCd a month ago after transitioning for a year prior. What styles besides a fro are common for 3-5 inches?


----------



## Roux

I am LOVING this ecostyler custard for everything hair related I swear. Had the BEST braidout yesterday but ended up sweating it out and so put it up in a puff. Wore a puff today as well but did a braidout on dry hair for a braidout tomorrow. Will probably do a twist out tomorrow before washing again sometime next week. I need to remember to do a protein treatment too.


----------



## Foxglove

.......................


----------



## ZkittyKurls

HEre are the pics of my twistout from my mini twists. i ended up putting it in a puff since its been hot out. but this is probably the first puff that ive liked on me since being natural.

im getting ready to detangle it and put it in big twists so that i can get ready to wash it and put some chunky twists in, im going to be trying out naptural85's technique on youtube.

i will post pics of how it turned out!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Lately, I've been rinsing my hair then applying Giovanni Direct leave-in mixed with EVOO and airdry into a style.  I'm not sure how long I can continue this regimen but I'm loving the time I'm saving.


----------



## Anew

Well here is some progress. I took my kinky twists out this weekend and washed my hair. I'm gonna wear my hair out for the first, well third time since I've been natural starting tomorrow. But anyway, the pics...

Excuse my fake pouty mouth please. Both of these pics were on wet hair no product
July 2010 and June 2011 fro





close up of my twists, I wish I could find another pic of them but I think when I first went natural they unraveled b/c my hair was so short so I started doing plaits





these pics are plaits and the last are of twists. You can see the difference in thickness. I don't know if its a fair comparison b/c the first two are plaits and the last pic is twists
July 2010, Jan 2011 and June 2011


----------



## Anew

that white stuff is coconut oil. for future reference it'll always be coconut oil, the white stuff in my hair lol


----------



## Roux

I definitely need to wash! my hair is flaking from a bit too much product. Had a NICE braid out today, when talking hair with my SO I talked about straightening my hair in winter and he told me not to, he likes it curly. Which was a BIG relief, he was NOT on board when I cut my hair. He has definitely noticed my growth. Tonight I applied my sulfur mix and just wet my hair to retwist so i'll have a nice twistout for tomorrow.


----------



## Anew

my updo on a twist out. the pics are horrible


----------



## Skiggle

Anew said:


> my updo on a twist out. the pics are horrible



Anew, I love the updo! Did you use hair combs? Congrats on the growth there is noticeable thickness!


----------



## Anew

Thanks skiggles, I just used bobby pins


----------



## qchelle

OK!  SO I tried something different last night!  After I cowashed, I didn't use EcoStler gel.  Instead, I used Shea Moisture Curl enhancing smoothie!  Worked like a charm!  it basically gives me the same definition as EcoStyler gel, but without the stiffness!   I will be using this method again!

My hair dries soooooo fast. I'll get out of the shower, wrap a towel around it, then 2 mins later when I take it off, my hair is like 70% dry! So when I cowash today, instead of putting a towel around it, I'm going to try the smoothie on it while it's soaking wet.


----------



## KimPossibli

Does anyone have any pictures of 4b hair that was bced at 9 months..?


----------



## Platinum

I've been trying to find a loctician in my area that does loc extensions. The prices are outrageous! I even looked for locticians in other cities, hoping that I would find a better price. One lady in ATL is charging $600 for neck-length locs and as much as $2500 for midback locs. I guess I need to learn how to do it myself. I'm also thinking about doing 2-strand twists on my own hair and just letting it loc up on its own.


----------



## Nuelle

I am totally failing at the wash and go. I don't like walking around with wet hair/scalp and my hair doesn't feel as moisturized as I'd like. Unfortunately, my hair is not long enough to put it all in a ponytail. I am getting my hair retwisted tomorrow! Can't wait! (My hair is so dense. I probably didn't detangle properly. I just did not have the patience.)

For those of you who wear twists often, how do you maintain your ends and keep them from knotting up?


----------



## Taina

Newly natural ... again xDDD


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Finished cutting off my relax ends..18 months of transitioning.. June 19th made 1 week Natural.. I been playing around with some styles and my hair candy (accessories)  Now I been in the BSS and looking for all types of hair acessories..

I took some cowrie shells chokers and spruced up my afro puffs and hairstyles.. I have cornrows and twist in now.. Got the style from Tiashauntee from You-tube she has some cute protective styles.. My hair is no way as long as hers but I made itwork..


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Well, I finally did some mini twists. Then I decided to just go ahead and trim my hair. I know it's probably way uneven but my ends feel so darn good now! This is the second time I've trimmed in the past few weeks, I made my SO hide the shears for awhile since I've taken off about 3 inches so far. I'm charging my camera now, pics of mini-twists to come.


----------



## Dizz

qchelle said:


> OK!  SO I tried something different last night!  After I cowashed, I didn't use EcoStler gel.  Instead, I used Shea Moisture Curl enhancing smoothie!  Worked like a charm!  it basically gives me the same definition as EcoStyler gel, but without the stiffness!   I will be using this method again!
> 
> My hair dries soooooo fast. I'll get out of the shower, wrap a towel around it, then 2 mins later when I take it off, my hair is like 70% dry! So when I cowash today, instead of putting a towel around it, I'm going to try the smoothie on it while it's soaking wet.



qchelle Glad it worked for you! I happened to try this today too, and it gave me a very, very soft hold--much softer than I expected. I applied my smoothie while my hair was soaking wet, though. Lately it's been taking my hair a LONG time to dry--when I do wash n-goes, certain parts of my hair will stay wet for over 4 hours.

I'm going to try mixing the smoothie with ecostyler...


----------



## Trini_Chutney

My mini-twists.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Trini_Chutney beautiful twist..How long did it take?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

LadyMacgyver said:


> Trini_Chutney beautiful twist..How long did it take?



Thank you, it took about 7 hours. But, I was taking my sweet time watching Dexter episodes. I think I could get it down to 5 if I really concentrated.


----------



## LoveCraze

Trini_Chutney said:


> Thank you, it took about 7 hours. But, I was taking my sweet time watching Dexter episodes. I think I could get it down to 5 if I really concentrated.


 

@Trini_Chutney love the fullness of your hair with the twists. They look great.

OT: Don't you just love the writers for Dexter! I finally finished Season 5 and it was awesome.


----------



## pookaloo83

Wassup guys! Been wearing twistouts daily, but will be doing mini twists next week! I have fine hair, so I hope it comes out looking decent.


----------



## Platinum

Trini_Chutney, Great job on your twists! I'm thinking more of doing the same thing but just letting mine lock.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I am trying a bantu knot out on my dry twistout that was an epic fail. i had to retwist it because i used scurl for moisture but it was still wet the next day, so i sealed in the moisture w some oyin burnt sugar and hopefully it will set my hair. so hopefully it will dry by tom....wwish me luck!


----------



## -PYT

Gonna try to do some mini twists this weekend too.  How do you guys prepare your hair for it?  Lightly blow-dry?  Stretch with braids or big twists?  anything?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

StephElise said:


> @Trini_Chutney love the fullness of your hair with the twists. They look great.
> 
> OT: Don't you just love the writers for Dexter! I finally finished Season 5 and it was awesome.


 

StephElise, thanks! Girl, I LOVE that show! I was so heart-broken that Rita died like that . Can't wait for the next season!



Platinum said:


> Trini_Chutney, Great job on your twists! I'm thinking more of doing the same thing but just letting mine lock.


 
Platinum thanks! Are you going to do regular locs or sister-locs? My mom started her locs as well as my brother's by doing that. I love locs but I think I would get a serious side-eye at work .



-PYT said:


> Gonna try to do some mini twists this weekend too. How do you guys prepare your hair for it? Lightly blow-dry? Stretch with braids or big twists? anything?


 
PYT, I stretched my hair by twisting in big twists and banding them in a ponytail. 


Y'all my hair is really uneven . I'm not even mad though, I think the cut will help my growth and retention in the long run.


----------



## AKA-Tude

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not,
(and if it has, apologies)
but in another forum (CurlyNikki)
they are saying July 4th is
National Afro Day!

Anyone here considering participating?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I won't be participating this year due to the twists but I did last year. There's a thread somewhere here about it.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Here it is:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=454430&highlight=national+afro+day


----------



## BayAreaDream

Just made 6 months natural today! Woosh, glad I made it! I'd take some pictures but I just put some singles in! Can't wait to see what the next 6 months bring! Thank you for all the ideas an support ladies!


----------



## hairsothick

I finally got my twists done. I posted pics in the everyday hair thread.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

_Don't post much in this thread but I just celebrated 3 months natural, BCed March 19 of this year. I've been a little intimated of my hair and it's been in and out of sew-ins since I BCed and I've been seeing sooo many people who transitioned the length I have or shorter and have so much growth after 3 months. I'll be taking my sew-in out tonight and plan to start wearing my hair and getting a regimen down packed. Hopefully I can muster up the courage since I'm not used to short hair on me. It's been 3yrs since I last cut my hair. I'll post some pics comparing my hair if I see a change or not. Also anyone good with hair typing? I would really like to know my hair type or a good guess of it._


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I am, already have my shirt for National Afro Day







Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## Platinum

Trini_Chutney  I haven't decided yet but I'm leaning toward sisterlocs. I like them kind of thin. Maybe the thickness of a pencil.

One of my trucker friends has been loc'd for about 10 years. He's about an equivalent to bra strap length unstretched, and WL stretched (longest loc being nearly Hip-length). He's very supportive of my decision, most of my friends as well as my Mom are like erplexed  . My youngest daughter has offered to twist my hair and maintain it (probably do the interlock method) if I decide to loc it.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hey all!!  im back after a while to say i have gone back to relaxer june 6th after 20 months relaxer free.  natural was just not for me.  i loved my curls but hated the way the curly hair looked on me.  i found myself constantly putting heat on it to straighten and it was doing more damage than good.  all you ladies look fabulous, keep up the good work!!!  gonna slowly try and make my way back to bsl, almost APL now.  HHG!!


----------



## MizzBrown

When is National Afro Day? Cause I want to wear a shirt too!


----------



## Platinum

MizzBrown said:


> When is National Afro Day? Cause I want to wear a shirt too!



The 4th of July.


----------



## Loves Harmony

MizzBrown said:


> When is National Afro Day? Cause I want to wear a shirt too!


   4th of July


----------



## MizzBrown

That aint National!!  I see the link. We just kind of made that up I see.


----------



## tiffers

Hey girls! 

After lurking up in here for weeks, I finally decided to participate 

A few years ago, I was diagnosed with hypothyroid and that's when I slowly started losing my hair. I would lose softball size balls of hair every time I washed.  This kept happening until I had about 15 long strands I was a mess. 

At this point, I stopped caring about my hair. When I say I stopped caring, I mean I REALLY stopped caring. Wore a scarf 24/7. No moisturizing. No washing. No conditioning. No combing or brushing. Nothing. Just change my scarf and go.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago, when I finally decided to get back on the horse again.  Chopped off those raggamuffin ends and washed and dc'd for the first time in forever. It felt goooood.  I used to love playing with my new growth, so having a head full of it makes me so happy. I touch it ALL the time! 

I have no clue how many months post relaxer I was, because (as you know) I wasn't caring about anything having to do with hair. But I know it was well over a year. It doesn't show though, because my hair was extremely neglected during that time. Sigh.

Never been natural before... unless you count my toddler years. 

I'm not sure about my texture... I'm thinking 4a with a patch of 4b on my hairline. I'll post a pitcha and maybe ya'll can help me with that. 

Reggie is kind of out of control, since I'm just getting back in the hair game. I dc overnight a few times a week and that's pretty much it. I'm a deep conditioning fiend. My hair has conditioner and a bag on it for most days of the week, cuz I'm trying to make up for lost time. 

Current length varies because when I cut, I wasn't giving a damn.  Some spots are 4 inches long, others are two. Kinda regretting my nonchalant cutting now. 

I'm not very creative, so however my hair dries, plus a headband is my style of choice.


----------



## Platinum

-PYT said:


> Gonna try to do some mini twists this weekend too.  How do you guys prepare your hair for it?  Lightly blow-dry?  Stretch with braids or big twists?  anything?



-PYT Check out this thread, there's some good info. Nonie has a pretty good technique for twisting.


----------



## Roux

did a wng today. i have a love hate relationship with them. will be bunning tomorrow since i have job related stuff to do. want to do a twist out for saturday


----------



## pookaloo83

So tomorrow I'm gonna wash my hair and plait my hair so itcan be stretched out for mini twists that I'm gonna try on Saturday.

I'm gonna use her method:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZcYT2kDupU


----------



## SherylsTresses

Counting down to two years post...!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

tiffers 
Welcome back to the forum.  Long time, no hear.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I am, already have my shirt for National Afro Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


 
I want this shirt!!!!!


----------



## -PYT

Platinum said:


> @-PYT Check out this thread, there's some good info. Nonie has a pretty good technique for twisting.


 
Just realizing you didn't include the link for the thread   I thanked you and kept it moving!


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 said:


> So tomorrow I'm gonna wash my hair and plait my hair so itcan be stretched out for mini twists that I'm gonna try on Saturday.
> 
> I'm gonna use her method:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZcYT2kDupU


 
wow!  Those are *MINI!  *Ok mine will be more small than my regular medium twists rather than mini.  My hair is too super thick for me to imagine doing some that small right now.  I have chunky twists in today as well...looking a little popped at work lol


----------



## Platinum

-PYT said:


> Just realizing you didn't include the link for the thread   I thanked you and kept it moving!



-PYT I was on the phone when I replied to your question, I'm sorry I forgot to include the link. Here it is:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=551261&highlight=twists


----------



## -PYT

All i'm thinking about is getting home, settling in with my DVR and starting my twists!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Almost 8pm and have  not washed my hair yet or started the twists.


----------



## tiffers

Guys, I'm so excited!

I was just feeling up in my head (like I usually do  ) and felt some little spiral curls! 

I've been hoping and hoping that my hair would turn curly and it's finally happening! Weeee!!! 

Now I hope the rest of my hair follows the lead.


----------



## tiffers

pookaloo83 procrastination.com



How long are you planning on keeping the twists in?


----------



## Platinum

tiffers Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## tiffers

Platinum said:


> tiffers Congratulations on your BC!



Thank you so much! I'm so excited!


----------



## pookaloo83

tiffers said:


> @pookaloo83 procrastination.com
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you planning on keeping the twists in?




 Iplan on keeping them in for a week or so, but my hair gets the itchies fast!!


----------



## Roux

just oil rinsed and set my hair in some twists. i LOVE giovanni direct leave in. i'm going to have to order the humungo bottle eventually. hoping my twist out is sexay for tomorrow.


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok just washed my hair now I got it in 2 ponytails. Gonna lightly blow it out doing the tension method. I do not feel like going to bed with a wet head. I'm gonna twist some tonight and finish tomorrow.


----------



## -PYT

Twisted from about 7 pm til 1 ish am. Almost done! Nonie's method works like a charm. Night night


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Congrats Tiffers


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

13StepsAhead said:


> I want this shirt!!!!!



13StepsAhead, look up The Curl Station on Facebook, they sell this shirt there .


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## pookaloo83

Finished my twists!

Left side:





Right side:






Front:


----------



## Lady_q_tee

I recently BC AGAING four years after I originally BC!!! So back to the start experiementing with my hair.. I added colour to jazz it up a bit!

Flat Twists in the front (haha excuse the happiness!)






Wash and Go





Phony Pony





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ5M_gpNzjk


----------



## qchelle

So Im about to go out and see if any BSSs are open. I want to try something new. I want elasta qp DC, aphogee 2 step, and some headbands 

Sent from my WX445 using WX445


----------



## -PYT

Finished my twists! They look great. Will post pics from my pc later!


----------



## Roux

I dunno why I didn't like this twist out... i think because I did smaller twists + very defined wasn't what I was going for. Will remist my hair and try for a braidout for tomorrow.


----------



## -PYT

Ok here goes:

After I finished the front:





Working on the back:





All done!






I'll probably try to keep them for a month...or as long as they stay looking nice   Shoutout to @Nonie !


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Today is my 2 year post relaxer mark


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

-PYT said:


> All done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably try to keep them for a month...or as long as they stay looking nice   Shoutout to @Nonie !




Looks beautiful!!! I want to try mini twist sooooo bad! I'm trying to talk my daughter into doing them for me today.


ETA, DD ran off with her boyfriend today, so I'm banding prepping for a fro tomorrow....


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey yall, i have my hair in big chunky twists. i still dont have a style for my event at the end of the month but hopefully i can find something to do with my hair. i plan on leaving my hair in these twists for two weeks since im not going anywhere special. 

my ends still feel raggedy and i havent tried the baggy method yet. i know i have ssks at the ends of some of my strands, but dunno if they are really getting in the way of my growth retention...

i know that aug 2nd i will be putting my yarn braids in and leaving them in for the rest of the summer. i am so excited for that!!


----------



## Anew

Hi ladies, here's a video of my progress so far, and a press. I got my hair done yesterday. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoLtZsZRG1g


----------



## SmilingElephant

Fro'd out.












Who's doing NAD tomorrow?


----------



## growingbrown

-PYT said:


> Ok here goes:
> 
> After I finished the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably try to keep them for a month...or as long as they stay looking nice  Shoutout to @Nonie !


 

Your hair looks georgeous!!!!!! I hope when I do mine tomorrow, mines look as good as yours! I will post mine here as well for inspiration for other which is always a plus!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> Fro'd out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's doing NAD tomorrow?



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!:afro2::afro2:


----------



## pookaloo83

So my twist looked ok yesterday, but this morning when I woke up it was a disaster. Twists were going every which way. I shouldn't have wrapped them.  So I put them back in a ponytail. I'm gonna refresh them tonight.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!:afro2::afro2:



Respeeeeecccccttt!!!

I'm not gonna do the full on fro tho. I'm 5'8 and my fro must make me 6 feet tall! Lol...plus I gotta work tomorrow so....headband will be in play


----------



## Avaya

Rinsing my hair post workout is a bad idea.  My hair feels so dry.  Maybe I'll try a conditioner wash next time instead of just straight water?  Either that or just let the sweat air dry .


----------



## Platinum

My daughter insisted in doing my twists last night. This morning, I woke up and they look short. I thought by twisting on dry hair, I would avoid shrinkage but I guess it's inevitable.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Avaya said:


> Rinsing my hair post workout is a bad idea. My hair feels so dry. Maybe I'll try a conditioner wash next time instead of just straight water? Either that or just let the sweat air dry .


 
i never washed my hair post workout before, i always just let it airdry, usually my hair doesnt smell too bad and if it did i usually can cover up the smell w products that i use. i can hold off for weeks without washing my hair tho, sweat and all.


----------



## PlatinumBronze

Hi ladies! I'm newly natural!!! I hadn't had a relaxer since March 7, 2009. I started transitioning to natural but didn't know how to manage my new growth so I'd texlax. Then I'd start transitioning again, slap in another texlax 5-6 months later. October of last year after my last texlax (I put the relaxer in my hair and washed it out within 5 minutes) I realized I had made a terrible mistake. I knew that it was time that I got serious about transitioning. I threw out all relaxers & neutrilizing shampoos. I started protective styling 100% of the time wearing flexi rod sets and/or bunning. My hair grew so well that about 4 months ago I decided that I wanted to be a heat styled natural and started cutting of my relaxed ends gradually. On Saturday I went in to get my hair flat ironed and trimmed and walked out BC'd! My beautician and another girl in the salon really encouraged me to BC. At first I'm like what am I doing b/c I'm not a fan of fros but now that I have one I'm liking it! I do need a little advice ladies. My hair is extremely thick and dense. *My ends on twist outs don't stay in tack and puff out. Any tips????* I'm going to try my first natural twist out using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


BTW: I'm mostly 4b with some 4a sprinkled throughout my head, my nape primarily 4a. Shrinkage is a BEAST. I picked out my fro yesterday and my hair was very soft and cottony although my mom refers to it as a "sponge". I'm 30 yrs old and this is my first time ever being natural since I was about 3 yrs old. My mom said that my natural hair is just like it was whenever I came out the womb and she went find my newborn picture to show me .


----------



## curlycrown85

*Two Months of Growth*





Two months of Growth
From April 27th to June 23rd​


----------



## pookaloo83

So my twists have shrunk. They were looking scraggly and straight. I posted pics in post #3414. So I took a shower and they plumped up.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

pookaloo83
Your twist look great on both Pics.. I tried some over the weekend and they don't look no where as neat as yours they look better in person than on the pic I took..


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sharing from the Everyday Hair thread....





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Here's my fro for the 4th...it's too doggone hot for this ish, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## LadyMacgyver

PlatinumBronze
I used some of Ecostyler gel to hold my ends together.. Some ladies may use something different like something with beeswax in it also.. I used the curl enhancing smoothie and I love it..


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Here's the "official" thread:

Fros for the 4th (Afro Independence Day) 2011~~Show Your Fro!

Where's everybody at, LOL???


----------



## PlatinumBronze

LadyMacgyver said:


> @PlatinumBronze
> I used some of Ecostyler gel to hold my ends together.. Some ladies may use something different like something with beeswax in it also.. I used the curl enhancing smoothie and I love it..


 

Thanks!  I started to use Ecostyler but changed my mind cause I didn't think it would work.  I (2 strand) twist my hair pulling down on it for tension and my ends still puffed up .  I even twirled my ends they have a puff with a curl on the bottom.  O well.  I am so in love with the curl enhancing smoothie!  I prefer it more than MJ Curly Meringue.  I pray that my twist out comes out nice.  Tomorrow everyone at work will see my new natural do so I want to look extra good.


----------



## growingbrown

I did my first set of mini twists today. It took me 4 hours to twist. I am satisfied with the way they look! I plan on keeping them in gift about 3 weeks then untwisting for a twist out. I used qhemet biologics aethiopika butter. My hair feels like butter too!

I did have pics but they were to huge. Once I figure how to decrease the size, I will repost. 



Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Evallusion

Checking in...

I'm still around.  My loose hair is becoming a pain in the butt so I'm back to wiggin' it.  I recently made Shoulder Length (only in the back).  FINALLLY!!  

And because I haven't shown you ladies any hair pics as of late, I have attached a few of my hair yesterday.  Back under my wig I go...


----------



## tiffers

Girls, ever since I chopped, I can't keep my hands out of my hair! Literally every few minutes, I have my hands rubbing all up in my roots. 

I can't stop! 

Has this happened to anyone else? Keeping my curls intact is pretty much impossible, but I can't help myself.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hi ladies!! im curretly wearing my hair in a puff with one big flat twist on both sides and a pompadour. i am trying to see when i should do a henna treatment. i havent done one in over a year so hopefully i can see some improvements to my ends. i still need some hairstyle ideas for an event at the end of the month...off to youtube!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I took my mini twists out. I loved them, but I have fine-dense hair and after a few times wetting them they started to look old. I'm sitting here with a pre-poo in right now. I plan to dc in a few. I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair yet.


----------



## Foxglove

Got kinky twists today


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm going to need to work on my twisting technique.. 

my twists are super fuzzy... not like when I got them done by the stylist last week...
hope the twistout is nice


----------



## NikkiQ

Foxglove said:


> Got kinky twists today


 
Umm...pictures!!? You know better than that!


----------



## Foxglove

NikkiQ said:


> Umm...pictures!!? You know better than that!



I forgot where I was for a second
Here's a pic


----------



## Xaragua

^^I like your twists, they look good.


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about taking my twists out. It's been a week but they look like they have been in for months. I was thinking about locking my hair (still plan to) but I really want more length. I was hoping to have been APL by now but I'm not even close. I'll see how long my hair is going to been at the end of the year, and I'll probably lock then.


----------



## -PYT

Hey ladies! Just got back from Jamaica! My twists held up great even through the salt water and a strong water fall! I love these things.


----------



## PlatinumBronze

I can't wait until my hair is longer so that I can wear twist.  I dont feel comfortable wearing ms ceely twist on my almost 4 inch hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Check out my my interview!

Hair Crush Interview Featuring the Afromagnificent Myisha on Curlycopia.com


----------



## Foxglove

I'm in a braids/twists frame of mind and this site makes me want to get some box braids after I take these twists out
http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com


----------



## sareca

I'm now 4 months natural (11 months post relaxer).  I'm super excited about being 1 year post relaxer next month. I did another BC after my initial BC and I did a trim this week but it was necessary.  












^^ Nubian twists








^^ Nubian twists in the back, natural hair in the front












^^ Mini twists on natural hair. I did my bangs 4 days before I did the rest.


I'm having so much fun with my hair!   I can't believe how different my hair can look.  It's hands down my favorite accessory.  I've only had one day that I thought I wasn't going to make it.  

With all the cutting it's about the same length 5.5 inches but that's exactly right for 11 months.  My next milestone is March 7 (my original BC date).

Lessons learned so far:


Oil rinses save lives (long story)
WnGs can be scary (also a long story)
Let it dry.   I've been so anxious to see if a particular style worked that I'd been taking it down while my hair is still damp.  Um, that's a recipe for failure.
Happy growin'!


----------



## NikkiQ

Has anyone attempted a twist in curl on shorter hair before? I'm rather intrigued.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bibs

Trying to catch up on this thread. It's been a LONG time. Too long. I kind of fell off on my hair game towards the end of school and it's been really hard trying to get back on track. I straightened for graduation (against my own senses _and_ advice from ladies here) and suffered some heat damage *sigh* so now I'm trying to figure out how to get my hair back in shape. It's gotten a lot thicker but is still breaking off horribly at the ends so I'm not retaining any length. I'm really depressed about it because September is my 1 year natural anniversary and I was hoping to have something to show for it and was on track until I decided to let that man use that marcel iron in my hair 

Anywho, looking good ladies! @sareca, I'm in  with your twists. They look fabulous!


----------



## -PYT

I'm thinking of refreshing these twists when they start looking older and wearing them throughout the summer. I'm wondering if this would be damaging to my hair? Any input ladies? Washing them is so carefree and easy and I'm not ready to let go of them at all!


----------



## Platinum

-PYT Check out this thread. Nonie has a detailed regimen for two-strand twists:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=557227

Hope this helps!


----------



## -PYT

Platinum:  I PM'd Nonie for advice after I posted that question in here and that was her response she posted in that thread!    Thanks for your help


----------



## curlycrown85

Big chopped again! My hair was already short (because I just big chopped a few  months back), but I wanted my hair to be cut in a style, so this is how it turned out. 
















​


----------



## andromeda

^^^You better work!


----------



## PlatinumBronze

curlycrown85 said:


> Big chopped again! My hair was already short (because I just big chopped a few  months back), but I wanted my hair to be cut in a style, so this is how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I love your hair. Did you twist it to get definition?


----------



## Anew

Love that cut, cute!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

here is how im wearing my hair now for the next week and a half.

my hair is in mini twists again but i decided to do something different because mini twists were starting to get a little boring. so i realized that mini twists...after my 1 yr anniversary, will become my go to style but i may incorporate some cornrows or flat twists as well to keep them interesting.

in 2 weeks...yarn braids here i come! so excited.


----------



## OndoGirl

My second attempt at twists on dry hair.  No product except shea butter on ends.

ETA:  I think I will dunk my head in the shower to see if that will make them act right.  They are going every which way but down


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I have no idea what to do with my hair anymore.  I do NOT want to flat iron, twist won't stay at the top.  Anywho,  I've added some new comparison pics in my siggy from April 2011 to July 2011.  

What's up ladies?


----------



## qchelle

So I'm walking in the library and this older black guy walks in behind me and was like "excuse me...is your hair natural?!" 

me: "Yes, it is!"

him: "It's beautiful!" 

me:  thank you!

him: yea, my sisters *shakes head* all this straight hair, yellow hair *shakes head* just killin themselves

me: (on the inside I was  ) lol....... 

him: well stay beautiful!

me: thank you!


----------



## tiffers

curlycrown, lovin' the cut! You look great!


----------



## tiffers

So girls, I have a question...

How does your hair feel when you airdry with just leave-in/oil/butter on your hair?

Because I'm dc'ing and cowashing almost every day and when my hair fully dries, it feels dry. And when I play in it, it sounds like someone walking through grass. Does ya'lls hair make any kind of sound when you play in it? erplexed


----------



## pookaloo83

tiffers said:


> Does ya'lls hair make any kind of sound when you play in it? erplexed




This just made me ! It used to when I had twa. Then  with the right moisturizers and dc's it went away. tiffers


----------



## tiffers

pookaloo83 Why you gotta laugh at me? 

Okay, so it went away the longer your hair got? I really like the conditioners I'm using (Enso, BFH, Hairveda, etc) so it's just frustrating that my hair is still looking thirsty.


----------



## Avaya

tiffers said:


> So girls, I have a question...
> 
> How does your hair feel when you airdry with just leave-in/oil/butter on your hair?
> 
> Because I'm dc'ing and cowashing almost every day and when my hair fully dries, it feels dry. And when I play in it, it sounds like someone walking through grass. Does ya'lls hair make any kind of sound when you play in it? erplexed




When I don't use any leave-ins it sounds like a crackling fire.


----------



## tiffers

^^^  

I can't even imagine how many brush fires I'd start if I didn't use a leave-in!


----------



## MizzBrown

Now that yall are natural, are yall using protein conditioners at all or is all about moisture from now on?

And I'm shedding. I don't like seeing curly Q's everywhere.  I figured a good protein conditioner would help or do I need moisture?


----------



## tiffers

MizzBrown said:


> Now that yall are natural, are yall using protein conditioners at all or is all about moisture from now on?
> 
> And I'm shedding. I don't like seeing curly Q's everywhere.  I figured a good protein conditioner would help or do I need moisture?



Maybe try a light protein conditioner and see if that helps.

From what I understand, protein can actually enhance the curl pattern and, of course, help with breakage. 

My hair loooves protein now and I can definitely say that it makes the curls come out of hiding.


----------



## nisemac

OndoGirl  I have the same problem, if I twist, they go in every direction possible. try pinning them down. i used to twist my hair dry, using just a touch of gel or aloe vera and then would poin the twist down in the direction i want it to lay. give it time to set (like over nite.) 

for me, i find i get better results when i have more hair, like 4 inches or more.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

MizzBrown said:


> Now that yall are natural, are yall using protein conditioners at all or is all about moisture from now on?
> 
> And I'm shedding. I don't like seeing curly Q's everywhere. I figured a good protein conditioner would help or do I need moisture?


 
I color my hair so I do an Aphogee treatment after every color application and as I see fit any other time.  I then follow with a Deep condition.


----------



## andromeda

I'm considering installing kinky twists myself.  I have some concerns:
washing/cowashing/dcing - frizziness
matting of real hair and fake hair
fake hair drying out or shredding real hair (i have fine strands)
weight on edges

Any tips from those who've worn them before? Platinum StephElise Foxglove and othee who have experience with extension twists (kinky/senegalese/etc)  Feel free to also share your routines, self-installation tips and what you do to keep the frizzies at bay.


----------



## Platinum

andromeda said:


> I'm considering installing kinky twists myself.  I have some concerns:
> washing/cowashing/dcing - frizziness
> matting of real hair and fake hair
> fake hair drying out or shredding real hair (i have fine strands)
> weight on edges
> 
> Any tips from those who've worn them before? Platinum StephElise Foxglove and othee who have experience with extension twists (kinky/senegalese/etc)  Feel free to also share your routines, self-installation tips and what you do to keep the frizzies at bay.



andromeda I've had both Kinky and Senegalese twists. I absolutely  Senegalese twists! I followed the Crown and Glory method and it did wonders for my hair (good growth and retention, little or no breakage). I still cowashed almost every day but I didn't shampoo. I clarified with baking soda and water in an applicator bottle. I didn't have the frizzies until toward the end because I tied my hair up at night with a satin scarf. Hope this helps.

http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html


----------



## andromeda

Platinum What made you love senegalese twists and not kinky twists? Were there drawbacks to kinky twists for you?  Did you just like the look of senegalese twists better?


----------



## Platinum

andromeda said:


> Platinum What made you love senegalese twists and not kinky twists? Were there drawbacks to kinky twists for you?  Did you just like the look of senegalese twists better?



andromeda I like Senegalese twists more because the hair used for the KT's seem to irritate my skin (it's kind of itchy in my opinion). The Kanekalon hair used for the ST's was softer and didn't irritate. Also, my braiders usually made the ST's longer than the KT's.


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> I'm considering installing kinky twists myself.  I have some concerns:
> washing/cowashing/dcing - frizziness
> matting of real hair and fake hair
> fake hair drying out or shredding real hair (i have fine strands)
> weight on edges
> 
> Any tips from those who've worn them before? Platinum StephElise Foxglove and othee who have experience with extension twists (kinky/senegalese/etc)  Feel free to also share your routines, self-installation tips and what you do to keep the frizzies at bay.



I've had and love both. Senegalese twists are sleeker and longer than kinky twists. If your hair is kinky (like mine) you notice the frizz as soon as you wash your hair but if you don't care about that it's no problem. Kinky twists I like too but you have to make sure you get hair that's soft or else you'll be getting scratched by the hair. My absolute favorites are Freetress marley equal braid followed by Janet's kinky twist hair (forget the exact name). I normally wash and cowash them the same way I would if I installed twists on my own hair. I always let them airdry. I use liquid leave in/spritz (right now I'm using shea moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist and seal but in the past I've used rosewater/glycerin. I then seal with a little oil and get to going. I spritz for moisture and sleep in a satin cap or scarf to maintain the twists. I have to run bc this pager is ringing off the hook but let me know if you have any other questions

ETA andromeda I've noticed as soon as I stopped using creamy leave ins on the synthetic braids/twists and making sure I completely wash out conditioner after cowashing I've noticed no build up when I take down braids/twists. Taking down those knotted balls used to be a major source of breakage in the past. This way I get none of those balls at the root and detangling after braid removal is a piece of cake


----------



## LoveCraze

@andromeda I have only worn Senegalese twists and this was back when I was transtioning, so I can't really give you my thoughts on how they compare with kinky twists. I can say that I like the sleek look of the Senegalese as well as the length you can get with them. 

Your concerns:They can start to get a little frizzy after a few washes just like anything I guess. But it doesn't look too bad. I didn't have any matting and the synthetic hair didn't dry out my hair either. The weight was very minimal on my edges also. 

I agree with @Foxglove about using liquid leave ins as opposed to creamy ones in order to prevent buildup. I used the same method with my cornrows that I had installed and I had very little buildup during removal. Good luck.


----------



## SherylsTresses

My newly natural head wasn't ready for the summer.  I cowash or DC 2-3 times per week and my ends still get dry by the second day.  What gives...?!?!  I'm thinking of becoming a heat-trained natural, else I'll continue experimenting with other conditioners.    Feel free to give advice.


----------



## andromeda

Thanks for the advice Platinum, Foxglove and StephElise!

SherylsTresses Maybe it's a porosity issue?  Is it a dry heat where are you are; are there humectants in your conditioners? Maybe you have product buildup that's preventing your ends from receiving moisture? 

It's also helpful to hone in on ingredients and technique and tweak accordingly to see how your hair responds rather than just switching products.  Just the other day, a commenter on a bglh blog post about dryness said that it wasn't until she simplified her regimen and started re-introducing things one by one that she realized coconut oil was the culprit for her dryness.  Whodathunk?

___________________
o/t Platinum Your grandbaby's face is so handsome and mature!  It seems like just a short while ago he still had that "generic cute baby" look but now his features are so distinctive (I wish my eyebrows were as full as his!).  Love the sideye!


----------



## andromeda

I had to cut more hair, I'm probably bw sl and apl now, so in that respect my siggy is more accurate. lol 

It's been too hot for a wig (esp since both of my wigs have bangs ).  A recent style:







I also figured out how to a great braidout - braid my hair in 6 large cornwrows going straight back; undo and massage roots to obscure parts.

I wore my hair out the other day:


----------



## PrissyMiss

SherylsTresses said:


> My newly natural head wasn't ready for the summer.  I cowash or DC 2-3 times per week and my ends still get dry by the second day.  What gives...?!?!  I'm thinking of becoming a heat-trained natural, else I'll continue experimenting with other conditioners.    Feel free to give advice.



SherylTresses, I don't come in this thread a lot, but I would suggest focusing on your porosity. You can start off  by figuring out if you have low or high porosity. 
Check out these links: http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/curlchemist-porosity-and-curly-hair, http://livecurlylivefree.blogspot.com/2009/01/hair-porosity.html.

I have the same issues and I have finally gotten the problem under control. HTH.


----------



## SherylsTresses

andromeda said:


> Thanks for the advice @Platinum, @Foxglove and @StephElise!
> 
> @SherylsTresses *Maybe it's a porosity issue?  Is it a dry heat where are you are; are there humectants in your conditioners? Maybe you have product buildup that's preventing your ends from receiving moisture? *
> It's also helpful to hone in on ingredients and technique and tweak accordingly to see how your hair responds rather than just switching products.  Just the other day, a commenter on a bglh blog post about dryness said that it wasn't until she simplified her regimen and started re-introducing things one by one that she realized coconut oil was the culprit for her dryness.  Whodathunk?
> 
> ___________________
> o/t @Platinum Your grandbaby's face is so handsome and mature!  It seems like just a short while ago he still had that "generic cute baby" look but now his features are so distinctive (I wish my eyebrows were as full as his!).  Love the sideye!



andromeda
I honestly believe the dry ends may result from me not detangling with a comb more often. I finger-detangle moreso.  The heat index here has been as high as 105 F.  I DC with AOHSR or Giovanni 50:50 and moisurize with GDLI mixed w/EVOO from root to ends (mostly w/o a comb).  I don't think it's produce buildup bc I clarified about two weeks ago with AO Green Tea.  My usual hairstyle is an airdryed pinned up hairstyle with twistout bangs.


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies  

Been so busy but thought about you all today... I'll be back soon to look through the thread.

Have a nice week!


----------



## -PYT

Tried an oil rinse today. Smoothed on some olive oil all over my mini twists, rinsed, and then co-washed with tresemme. Now that it's dry, it is so soft and shiny. I'd say this method works . Going on week 3 with these! So far so good.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Since I BC'ed I've pretty much been doing nothing to my hair at night except covering it and cowashing every morning. Tonight I'm trying something new. I sectioned my hair, sprayed with water and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and twisted. Baggying with a plastic cap so hopefully I don't have to wash in the morning. We'll see how it turns out...


----------



## Fab_Nikki

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Since I BC'ed I've pretty much been doing nothing to my hair at night except covering it and cowashing every morning. Tonight I'm trying something new. I sectioned my hair, sprayed with water and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and twisted. Baggying with a plastic cap so hopefully I don't have to wash in the morning. We'll see how it turns out...


 
LoveTheSkinImIn So how did it come out?  I baggy too and i love it but I'm interested to see how the Hawaiian Silky worked.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

yarn braids in one week!! yay!! im too excited!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SherylsTresses

To rid myself of dry ends, I put my hair in a bun and sleeping in the baggy method.  I sure hope this helps.  If not, then on to porosity per Adromeda and PrissyMiss.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Fab_Nikki said:


> @LoveTheSkinImIn So how did it come out?  I baggy too and i love it but I'm interested to see how the Hawaiian Silky worked.



It worked greaaaaaaaaat!! The next morning I took the twists out (they were big...only about 9 or 10 for my whole head) And It felt great, looked great. I thought to myself this is gonna be a great hair day!

To style, I left the front 4 twists in and just pinned them back and left the rest out. I got 5 compliments on my hair (specifically, my curl pattern)!! Last night I tried baggying after twisting with water and shea butter leave in. It worked great as well. I'm in love with this now and will def continue doing it for as long as I can. Hair feels moisturized all day and lets me keep my curls which was my concern to begin with.


----------



## MA2010

Hey ladies,

Did my own kinky twist last night using Janet Collection Kinky hair. It took a total of 10 hours with frequent stops chasing after DD.

Will take lots of pics and post them soon! 

I still can't believe I did my own kinky twist. It was really easy, actually. Took a lot of time but easy nonetheless. I was tired of searching for someone in Hawaii to "hook my hair up". DIY baby!!!!!


----------



## MA2010

^^^ My kinky twist.

















I'm mad they already look old and frizzy. I purposly tried not to braid or twist too tight. I also regret the hair color choice. Too loud for me..... 

I'll try Color 1B or 2 next time. No highlight color.


----------



## andromeda

^^^They look great! Very natural. Did the ends just coil up like that on their own?


----------



## MA2010

andromeda said:


> ^^^They look great! Very natural. Did the ends just coil up like that on their own?



No, I tried to coil up the ends so the twist wouldn't unravel. Thanks so much.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I attempted twist AGAIN last night using Naturalista Cosmetics Juicy Leave In...It's AMAZING on twist.  I get lazy with my twist


----------



## aviddiva77

Fab_Nikki said:


> I attempted twist AGAIN last night using Naturalista Cosmetics Juicy Leave In...It's AMAZING on twist.  I get lazy with my twist



OMG Just gorgeous!

I BC June 24th and I got so frustrated with my hair (I'm 4a/b). My ends were just brittle and I would put products in my hair and oil and it would be dry by the end of the day. To save me from going insane I put it in braid extensions last week until I get money to get a good regime going.


----------



## MA2010

^^^ Your twist look so good! I love the size.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

aviddiva77 said:


> OMG Just gorgeous!
> 
> I BC June 24th and I got so frustrated with my hair (I'm 4a/b). My ends were just brittle and I would put products in my hair and oil and it would be dry by the end of the day. To save me from going insane I put it in braid extensions last week until I get money to get a good regime going.


 

aviddiva77 Thank you!!!!

I think most of us have used products that did NOTHING for our hair.  It's all about trial and error (alot of error sometimes LOL).  I wish you the best finding what works for you.  Congratulations on your BC and welcome to natural side of thangs.


----------



## aviddiva77

Fab_Nikki said:


> aviddiva77 Thank you!!!!
> 
> I think most of us have used products that did NOTHING for our hair.  It's all about trial and error (alot of error sometimes LOL).  I wish you the best finding what works for you.  Congratulations on your BC and welcome to natural side of thangs.



Thank ya m'am!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Fab_Nikki Those twists are too cute!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm two years post today...!!! 

  :creatures:bouncegre:trampolin  :blowkiss:  :hero:  eace_sm: :luv2:   :wow:  :sweet::superbanana:


----------



## -PYT

Fab_Nikki   Those twists look so juicy and swangy and shiny!  I love em!  Keep up the good work girl


----------



## Roux

i'm back from my mandatory vacation...


----------



## gvin89

Cowashing has become my friend since I've gone natural. I'm still trying to balance my moisture & combat dryness. I think I may have porosity issue...not sure as I'm still trying to find products & a regimen that works for me.


----------



## Platinum

I'm seriously thinking about going back to Ayurvedic co-washes so I'm going to stock up on my powders and oils. In the meantime, I have decided to take down my mini twists. I was thinking about letting them lock but I think I'm going to wait and gain more length first. I may try again in 6 months or another year.


----------



## Roux

I think I will blowdry my hair tonight to make bunning in the morning easier.


----------



## SherylsTresses

gvin89 said:


> Cowashing has become my friend since I've gone natural. *I'm still trying to balance my moisture &* *combat dryness. I think I may have porosity issue*...not sure as I'm still trying to find products & a regimen that works for me.


 

My suggestion would be Roux Porosity Control and nightly baggy method.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

SherylsTresses said:


> My suggestion would be Roux Porosity Control and nightly baggy method.



Am I the only one that had major tangling with that stuff? I still use it on occasion, but as soon as it touches my hair it turns to straw. I don't get it  erplexed


----------



## -PYT

In January, it will be two years since I BC'd.  I like to sometimes daydream of how my twists will rest on my shoulders and how long my hair will be when i stretch it.  Am I the only one?


----------



## SherylsTresses

Trini_Chutney said:


> Am I the only one that had major tangling with that stuff? I still use it on occasion, but as soon as it touches my hair it turns to straw. I don't get it erplexed


 

Do you leave it on no longer than 30 seconds?  I got hard hair when I left on more than the recommended time.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

SherylsTresses said:


> Do you leave it on no longer than 30 seconds?  I got hard hair when I left on more than the recommended time.



I tried to do 30 secs, but I'm sure I went over . I'll do section by section next time instead of my whole head and see if that works. Thanks!


----------



## -PYT

Anyone use rosewater in a spritz they made?  I'm thinking of mixing some with some AVJ and water.  Where can I buy it?  

This heat is so extreme!  I feel like I need to keep a spritz in my purse.


----------



## SherylsTresses

-PYT said:


> Anyone use rosewater in a spritz they made? I'm thinking of mixing some with some AVJ and water. Where can I buy it?
> 
> *This heat is so extreme! I feel like I need to keep a spritz in my purse*.


 

You and me both!


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Anyone use rosewater in a spritz they made?  I'm thinking of mixing some with some AVJ and water.  Where can I buy it?
> 
> This heat is so extreme!  I feel like I need to keep a spritz in my purse.



I like rosewater. I either use it by itself or mix it with other sprays (ex I had some left over so I threw it in with the remainder of my shea moisture spray last week). I can't use it as a leave in by itself though. I buy it from gnc/vitamin shoppe/whole foods/any health food store. It normally comes in a pink bottle and can come premixed with glycerin


----------



## Roux

I sure didn't blow dry, i just banded instead. after blow drying a small section I got bothered immediately and decided to give it a few passes of my flat iron. I'm definitely full SL, in between SL and APl...joy.


----------



## pookaloo83

I did my first ACV rinse today. My hair feels good I guess. I guess I'll really feel a difference when it's dry?


----------



## c0urtkneee

Fab_Nikki, your twists look amazing!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

-PYT said:


> @Fab_Nikki  Those twists look so juicy and swangy and shiny! I love em! Keep up the good work girl


 


c0urtkneee said:


> @Fab_Nikki, your twists look amazing!


 
PYT c0urtkneee Thank you both sooooo much. This is the first time I've ever actually WORN my twist out of the house. I got so many compliments which made me feel really great! Even my co-worker (Korean dude) said "Nice hairdo"!


----------



## pookaloo83

So today my hair feels great! And it's so shiny!!!! I think I will do ACV rinses at every wash. My hair feels a lil stronger too.


----------



## gvin89

SherylsTresses said:


> My suggestion would be Roux Porosity Control and nightly baggy method.



Thanks Sheryl...can you share info on baggy method? Is it spritzing your hair and covering with a plastic cap?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Officially 2 years and 1 month relaxer free today!!!:wow: 
Still loving every minute of my natural journey....:creatures:bouncegre


ETA: I like to celebrate every milestone of my natural hair journey because I get super frustrated with my hair. At the end of the day knowing I made it another month learning what my hair likes/dislikes makes it all worth it


----------



## -PYT

I spritzed my ends/sealed and did a whole head baggy over my twists.  I HATE that mushy wet head feeling!  gross!  My hair feels ok though


----------



## c0urtkneee

pookaloo83 said:


> So today my hair feels great! And it's so shiny!!!! I think I will do ACV rinses at every wash. My hair feels a lil stronger too.


 
I just wanted to say your puff/pony tail is sooo cute in your siggy! :]


----------



## tiffers

gvin89 said:


> Thanks Sheryl...can you share info on baggy method? Is it spritzing your hair and covering with a plastic cap?



Baggying is really easy. Just moisturize (seal if you want) and put a plastic cap (or grocery bag, like I do when funds are tight  ) over your head. Leave it on overnight and wake up to moisturized hair. 

It'll be wet, but after your hair dries, it'll be softer and more moisturized than it would have been without the baggying.


----------



## Anew

Small update here, I have serious heat damage. I have lost lots of curl definition, parts of my hair won't curl or coil anymore. The front part is just there, and the nape, a small section of my nape is bone straight. When I twist my hair the ends won't coil up like they used to.

So now I feel like cutting this off again. I'm not sure if I want to do that or just trim as I grow. I really don't feel like the BC stage again but I'll see how I feel as time progresses. My stylist advised me of straigtening often. Hmm, but that was like my first time 

She pressed wiht a hot comb then followed with a flat iron. Honestly all it takes is a flat iron to get me straight but I didn't think damage would be done. She only went through my hair with the comb once, blah I guess once was enough. I would be torn, actually I was torn but I've since over come this lol... I will post pictures my next wash.


----------



## Anew

Okay so after all of that, I will chop again this time next year lol. I don't think I'll straighten again, so over it.


----------



## andromeda

@Anew. I feel your frustration. You'll get through it - better to learn the lesson of heat damage now than when you're 4 yrs in and wl!


----------



## smwrigh3

I bc'd after trainsitioning for 2yrs! My last relaxer was Aug 7th 2009! I didnt really take any pictures so that's why I am posting here instead of my own thread!  I love my hair and I cant wait to watch it grow! 

My mama has been calling me Celie ALL day  but for some reason I dont care! I love my hair


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> Small update here, I have serious heat damage. I have lost lots of curl definition, parts of my hair won't curl or coil anymore. The front part is just there, and the nape, a small section of my nape is bone straight. When I twist my hair the ends won't coil up like they used to.
> 
> So now I feel like cutting this off again. I'm not sure if I want to do that or just trim as I grow. I really don't feel like the BC stage again but I'll see how I feel as time progresses. My stylist advised me of straigtening often. Hmm, but that was like my first time
> 
> She pressed wiht a hot comb then followed with a flat iron. Honestly all it takes is a flat iron to get me straight but I didn't think damage would be done. She only went through my hair with the comb once, blah I guess once was enough. I would be torn, actually I was torn but I've since over come this lol... I will post pictures my next wash.



Before you chop everything off try some heavy protein treatments and beer rinses. If anything it may get you back curly enough where you could transition and slowly cut the damage off


----------



## growingbrown

After last wash day, I officially can not wash my hair loose! It was a horrible mess! My end feel like knot city! I will from here on out, wash in plaits. I just did a self trim 2 weeks ago now I have to cut the ssk's out. Smh 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## c0urtkneee

smwrigh3 said:


> I bc'd after trainsitioning for 2yrs! My last relaxer was Aug 7th 2009! I didnt really take any pictures so that's why I am posting here instead of my own thread!  I love my hair and I cant wait to watch it grow!
> 
> My mama has been calling me Celie ALL day  but for some reason I dont care! I love my hair



Yay! Congrats! :]


----------



## Roux

I have realized that the front bang area of my hair doesn't curl but waves and it is annoying as heck...


----------



## Anew

Foxglove said:


> Before you chop everything off try some heavy protein treatments and beer rinses. If anything it may get you back curly enough where you could transition and slowly cut the damage off


 Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Roux I have the same freakin' problem. I attribute this to my lack of versatility in my hairstyles.


----------



## Foxglove

Anew said:


> Do you have any recommendations?



I would go with the aphogee 2 step or something strong like that. Of course follow it up with a moisture DC but I would go heavy on the protein for a few washes and see if that helps any. Beer rinse I've also heard is good for bringing back curls


----------



## -PYT

Hey, how can I be tagged in the user tag list?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

yarn braids are in!! will be back later on to post pics!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> Hey, how can I be tagged in the user tag list?


 
You're now tagged


----------



## -PYT

Thanks, girl!  NikkiQ


----------



## ZkittyKurls

here are my yarn braids as promised!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

and a few more 

it took me 17 hours over the course of 3 days...i tried to make the parts bigger so that i wouldnt have as many braids but for some reason my hair is just too thick and couldnt really make the parts bigger without it looking all jacked up.. im getting used to the length too.

last time i did them they were shoulder length now they are APL. i may cut thme shorter if i feel like its too long. i used about 3/4 of the large 14 oz spool of red heart yarn.


----------



## aviddiva77

SherylsTresses said:


> I'm two years post today...!!!



Congrats! Was it hard?


----------



## aviddiva77

ZkittyKurls said:


> yarn braids are in!! will be back later on to post pics!!!



...yarn braids? Like you use actual yarn? Hmm...TO YOUTUBE!

*runs back* Holy moley! That is amazing! I never knew you could do that with yarn! And yours look beautiful ZkittyKurls! I may do these next...


----------



## ZkittyKurls

aviddiva77 said:


> ...yarn braids? Like you use actual yarn? Hmm...TO YOUTUBE!
> 
> *runs back* Holy moley! That is amazing! I never knew you could do that with yarn! And yours look beautiful ZkittyKurls! I may do these next...


 
thank you! yea i like that they are cheap to do and it is good for your hair...ie it doesnt dry your hair out, contrary to popular belief. and it lasts a long time and you can use different colors like brown, burgundy or even red, which ive added red for highlights before and it came out great!


----------



## Foxglove

I've had my braids in for a month and I reeeeeally want to take them out


----------



## SherylsTresses

aviddiva77 said:


> Congrats! Was it hard?



No, but it does take discipline meaning I had to accept the inbetween or weird hair length phase and just wait for it to grow out.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello ladies. Posted recent pics of my hair here.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13964379&posted=1#post13964379


----------



## LadyMacgyver

I tried WestNDNbeauty braid and curl.. Her hair is much longer than mine and I seperated my curls a little.. It held up pretty good in about 95 degree weather..  7 weeks natural..


----------



## LadyMacgyver

c0urtkneee said:


> I just wanted to say your puff/pony tail is sooo cute in your siggy! :]


 
I was thinking the same thing everytime I look at it I want to get mine like that one day.. I'm still working on it


----------



## Foxglove

Braids are out. I'm APL! :reddancer:


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove said:


> Braids are out. I'm APL! :reddancer:



Congratulations!:superbanana:


----------



## c0urtkneee

Hey ladies! I need some advice, *especially from my type 4 ladies*. My sister is now transitioning[yay!] but she has a different hair type from mines. Her hair is very dry, even if we put moisturizer or leave-ins in it. I wanted to know what leave-in or moisturizer do you ladies suggest for her. TIA! :]


----------



## Foxglove

c0urtkneee said:


> Hey ladies! I need some advice, *especially from my type 4 ladies*. My sister is now transitioning[yay!] but she has a different hair type from mines. Her hair is very dry, even if we put moisturizer or leave-ins in it. I wanted to know what leave-in or moisturizer do you ladies suggest for her. TIA! :]


 
IMO deep conditioning is more important for moisture than leave ins/moisturizers. I would find a good moisturizing DC and use it at least every 2 weeks, but when I find myself with dry hair I DC once a week until my moisture is back where I want it. There are tons of suggestions for moisturizing DC's but I use Aubreys Organics Honeysuckle Rose (I normally mix it with something bc it's so thick)


----------



## c0urtkneee

Foxglove said:


> IMO deep conditioning is more important for moisture than leave ins/moisturizers. I would find a good moisturizing DC and use it at least every 2 weeks, but when I find myself with dry hair I DC once a week until my moisture is back where I want it. There are tons of suggestions for moisturizing DC's but I use Aubreys Organics Honeysuckle Rose (I normally mix it with something bc it's so thick)


Thank you Foxglove! I`ll have to find that @ Whole Foods.


----------



## -PYT

Foxglove said:


> IMO deep conditioning is more important for moisture than leave ins/moisturizers. I would find a good moisturizing DC and use it at least every 2 weeks, but when I find myself with dry hair I DC once a week until my moisture is back where I want it. There are tons of suggestions for moisturizing DC's but I use Aubreys Organics Honeysuckle Rose (I normally mix it with something bc it's so thick)


 
You make a good point...I NEVER, and I mean never, chile...NEVER DC!  That's like the one thing missing from my routine and I'm constantly trying to up my moisture via spraying water on my hair or rubbing in some leave-in  I think it's mostly because I try to zoom through the washing to get to the styling.  Good advice, Foxglove


----------



## pookaloo83

I find that dc'ing without heat works better than with heat. I leave it on for like an hour under a plastic cap and let my body heat do it's thing.


----------



## Roux

I dc with steam using a hot turbie twistie. I need a new DC though...and I use so much product....ugh my pockets!


----------



## seventiesbaby

hi everyone
Im seventies baby. I just BBC (big big chopped) this week 8/7/11. No one, and I mean no one likes my hair. Except for the person Im dating at the moment and some family members. I have gotten it all.."OMG, why did you do that?!".." are you having a breakdown?", and just last night my bff, almost admitted she hated it. She just kinda said, "you got big ones to do what you did"..

 whatever!

Honestly, I never in my life felt sooo free and liberated. Yesterday, I smiling, all day it was the second time I dumped the wigs and wore just me. AND I LOVE IT!! I cant explain it I just do.

So I started a Fotki, with journal entries, the first much to what I wrote about above. And Im really excited about this journey. I been a member of LHCF for a little while now, but mostly lurking.

*I would love some advise on growing my edges back in..I am a victim of micro braiding over the years and as of late, that style took a toll on my edges..*

Just wanted to say hi..


----------



## Foxglove

I've been out of the kinky twists about 3 days and I'm quickly realizing I may need to reintroduce gel in my life. The humidity right now is crazy so my shrinkage is crazy and my -out styles are done by the time I get to work. I tried the jane carter wrap and roll but this Tennessee humidity has it beat. I like eco for my edges but I wanted something a little lighter to use all over. I saw a review on naturallyobsessed for Kiss My Face Upper Management gel where she used it for a braidout. I looked up reviews on youtube and it promises a lot (no build up, SLS/parabens/phthalates, medium hold) but I guess we'll see. One reason I stopped using eco so much was bc of build up so we'll see how this gel compares. I also used a lot of leave in to avoid potential drying effects of gel. We'll see how it works out

ETA thanks Platinum and  seventiesbaby


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Foxglove said:


> I've been out of the kinky twists about 3 days and I'm quickly realizing I may need to reintroduce gel in my life. The humidity right now is crazy so my shrinkage is crazy and my -out styles are done by the time I get to work. I tried the jane carter wrap and roll but this Tennessee humidity has it beat. I like eco for my edges but I wanted something a little lighter to use all over. I saw a review on naturallyobsessed for Kiss My Face Upper Management gel where she used it for a braidout. I looked up reviews on youtube and it promises a lot (no build up, SLS/parabens/phthalates, medium hold) but I guess we'll see. One reason I stopped using eco so much was bc of build up so we'll see how this gel compares. I also used a lot of leave in to avoid potential drying effects of gel. We'll see how it works out
> 
> ETA thanks Platinum and  seventiesbaby



Foxglove I'm in Nashville (heeeyyyyy) I use the IC Fantasia Gel. It works pretty well as long as their aren't alot of products underneath it. It's also easy to rinse out for me and the hold is great but leaves my hair soft. No one can ever tell that I have gel in my hair. Have you tried this before?


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Foxglove said:


> I've been out of the kinky twists about 3 days and I'm quickly realizing I may need to reintroduce gel in my life. The humidity right now is crazy so my shrinkage is crazy and my -out styles are done by the time I get to work. I tried the jane carter wrap and roll but this Tennessee humidity has it beat. I like eco for my edges but I wanted something a little lighter to use all over. I saw a review on naturallyobsessed for *Kiss My Face Upper Management gel* where she used it for a braidout. I looked up reviews on youtube and it promises a lot (no build up, SLS/parabens/phthalates, medium hold) but I guess we'll see. One reason I stopped using eco so much was bc of build up so we'll see how this gel compares. I also used a lot of leave in to avoid potential drying effects of gel. We'll see how it works out
> 
> ETA thanks @Platinum and  @seventiesbaby


 
Lady on another site use this she love it.. I think the reason she love it is because of the no build-up and gives her great hold


----------



## Foxglove

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Foxglove I'm in Nashville (heeeyyyyy) I use the IC Fantasia Gel. It works pretty well as long as their aren't alot of products underneath it. It's also easy to rinse out for me and the hold is great but leaves my hair soft. No one can ever tell that I have gel in my hair. Have you tried this before?



I used it back in the day while I was transitioning but I haven't revisited. I kind of replaced it with eco. Maybe after I run out of eco I'll give this one a try



LadyMacgyver said:


> Lady on another site use this she love it.. I think the reason she love it is because of the no build-up and gives her great hold


Awesome I hope to have the same results


----------



## c0urtkneee

Any of you ladies own or ever used a Hair Therapy Wrap? I`m debating on purchasing one. *off to search threads*


----------



## missjones

Ladies 

I BCed today!!! After a 17 month transition, I decided to cut off my relaxed ends. The pics aren't that great because my cell phone camera is not that great. Sorry about that 









I need to work on my method of defining my curls. Today I used V05 Revitalizing conditioner and the argan eco styler. I bought Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie today so I'll try that next time.


----------



## c0urtkneee

Congrats missjones!


----------



## MA2010

I got the Beshe "Drew" wig that everyone raves about on YT. I plopped that mess on my head and I looked like Diana Ross. No bueno.

I hate when I have to make a wig work for me. Ugh!

Borderhammer made it look so good though.........


----------



## Roux

I blow dried me and my DD's hair with a blowdryer this weekend and love it! She had pictures taken and I did the Corrine Bailey Rae style that people go crazy over by putting her hair in bantu knots. I put her hair in braids last night for a braidout before I do her hair tonight. I put bantu knots in my hair last night and unraveled but haven't separated yet.

and look at that, i'm 18 months post relaxer!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey yall! hows it going? im about to hit week 2 with these yarn braids monday and still enjoy them. I have trying to do some new styles with them but im just lazy and enjoy just puttin them in a bun and dippin out the house. lol. hopefully i get some motivation next week  I have 6 weeks left to go!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

oh! heres a pic of my hair (frohawk from a twistout) before i put it away in these yarn braids...that weekend before i did the yarn braids was the most ive ever had to do my hair...twistouts....big twists, twists pinned up, twistout pinned up, puff with a flat twist in the front. i did alll these styles for five different events i had to go to and i was like bump this!! its too much work! 

so i applaude and admire you all that can stand doing your hair on a regular every day or every otha day for that matter cuz this chick cant do it! lol!!


----------



## hairsothick

c0urtkneee said:


> Any of you ladies own or ever used a Hair Therapy Wrap? I`m debating on purchasing one. *off to search threads*



c0urtkneee I have a HTW and I love it. It works really well.


----------



## hairsothick

I finally got my box braids. They are tailbone length. I am probably going to razor them to just below my waist.  They are really pretty and I plan to keep them in for 2.5 months.

I will post pics tonight.


----------



## Meloe18

im so excited


----------



## SavannahNatural

Question. . .I'm doing two strand twists on blown out natural hair and I'm concerned about the twists not holding.  Any suggestions or thoughts on a way to hold the ends together?I'm not opposed to anything (i.e. gel, etc.) but I don't want my hair to revert.


----------



## growingbrown

missjones said:


> Ladies
> 
> I BCed today!!! After a 17 month transition, I decided to cut off my relaxed ends. The pics aren't that great because my cell phone camera is not that great. Sorry about that
> 
> View attachment 121931
> 
> View attachment 121933
> 
> View attachment 121935
> 
> View attachment 121937
> 
> I need to work on my method of defining my curls. Today I used V05 Revitalizing conditioner and the argan eco styler. I bought Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie today so I'll try that next time.



Congrats!!!!!! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## pookaloo83

@[email protected] said:


> Question. . .I'm doing two strand twists on blown out natural hair and I'm concerned about the twists not holding.  Any suggestions or thoughts on a way to hold the ends together?I'm not opposed to anything (i.e. gel, etc.) but I don't want my hair to revert.




@[email protected] I just add a lil moisturizer on my tips or a lil water when I get to the end.


----------



## SavannahNatural

pookaloo83 said:


> @[email protected] I just add a lil moisturizer on my tips or a lil water when I get to the end.



I will definitely try that!  Thank you.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

@[email protected] said:


> Question. . .I'm doing two strand twists on blown out natural hair and I'm concerned about the twists not holding. Any suggestions or thoughts on a way to hold the ends together?I'm not opposed to anything (i.e. gel, etc.) but I don't want my hair to revert.


 
just make sure you dont use any product that contains water in it to avoid reversion. you can try using shea butter, which ive used and it held pretty well. ive also used oyin handmade burnt sugar pomade and/or castor oil for hold


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Just checkin in! Almost 1 year post relaxer.


----------



## MizzBrown

Mmmk, I see why naturals can easily go through  lbs of gel and buy gel in bulk.

It takes a lot of gel/product to shingle. Hair looks so different when done. 

My hair is growing!  Funny how I can see more progress on my short hair than when it was longer and relaxed it didn't seem to budge.


----------



## c0urtkneee

hairsothick thank you so much! This will be my next purchase. &I can`t wait to see your braids!


----------



## hairsothick

I tried a fishtail braid yesterday. Lol.  It was super thick.


----------



## Darenia

Hey seventiesbaby I am going through the same thing over here.  Even my DH isn't too thrilled about it, but he knows better than to say anything.  (This is my 4th BC everyone who knows me, knows by now it'll grow back just as long as before.) 
Isn't it amazing how something so simple can make you feel so free?

You are tempting me... hairsothick I love your braids! 

 Congratulations! missjones


----------



## missjones

I tried the wash and go again and this time it turned out better. I didn't put on enough gel the first time so my hair got fuzzy when it dried. I'll put up pics later. It looks weighed down I think because I used olive oil.

I cowashed, detangled in sections, put HE HH on each section, then the olive oil, then the gel. I smoothed but I didn't really rake. I just separated the sections with my fingers.

Next time I'll try the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and sweet almond oil. I'll also separate the sections smaller.


----------



## c0urtkneee

I am in looove with your braids hairsothick!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

hairsothick

very pretty and neat.. You can see that they are not wayy to tight...I can see it on the 2nd pic but it doesn't look like they are pulling on your scalp too hard..


----------



## -PYT

Well, yesterday was my most thorough wash day in this whole time since I’ve BC’d a year and a half ago!  I washed with Shea Moisture – Moisture Retention Shampoo and then oil rinsed with a mix of coconut/olive oil.  I found that putting the oil in the fridge to help it solidify made it a lot easier to spread on my hair.  After that, I rinsed and detangled so thoroughly that I was actually able to plait my hair in sections!  My hair is growing y’all! Did look like a small hamster after I gathered the shed hair though  lol So, then I conditioned with AOHSR mixed with Mane ‘N’ Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner (a great creamy mix with slip!).  Left that on for about a half-hr.  Rinsed and didn’t even need a leave-in.  My hair felt soft the entire time I was twisting my hair and the detangling/plaits made for a simple time parting and twisting!  Will post pics later, they aren’t anything to write home about 

I’m glad we can share ideas and new discoveries with each other ladies.  I’m still learning more and more about my hair.  Not bored at all, yet!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

hairsothick Did you do those yourself? Those are the kind of braids I want


----------



## seventiesbaby

Hi everyone!
Well Im almost a week in and I'm still in love with my hair. I am having some trouble finding a product that will give me some shine. my hair looks dull. I have some clear clariol deposit only dye. But I kind of want to only use the dye products when I grow out and want to choose a color to stick with. My natural dark brown washes out my skin tone, so Im always red or darn near blond.

I still need to work on one product line and stick to it. My growth conconctions are working. Megate, Minoval,oil mixtures,sulfur and JCO. Im constantly brushing and the sides are coming in pretty good. Yeah!! LOL!

*Question: Does anyone know about this "deva" cut thats supposed to define your curls much better?*

Thanks, hope everyone is well..


----------



## missjones

Here are pics of my wash and go.


----------



## seventiesbaby

missjones said:


> Here are pics of my wash and go.
> 
> View attachment 122159
> 
> View attachment 122161
> 
> View attachment 122163
> 
> View attachment 122165


 

very very nice! your curls look great!!


----------



## hairsothick

LadyMacgyver said:


> hairsothick
> 
> very pretty and neat.. You can see that they are not wayy to tight...I can see it on the 2nd pic but it doesn't look like they are pulling on your scalp too hard..



Nope, they aren't tight.  I had very little pain while she braided my hair and that was due to my scalp being slightly tender from me blowing it out, not her braiding technique.

I was able to pony tail it and bun it the same day.  I could pull them in any direction w/ little to no pain.



LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> hairsothick Did you do those yourself? Those are the kind of braids I want



I didn't do them my self this time, but I probably will next time if I don't have another 200 bucks to spare. Lol.  It looks like a simple process and I am making note of the braiding pattern she used (diamonds instead of squares).


----------



## c0urtkneee

Ladies that pre-poo, what do you use to pre-poo with?
&What are your favorite oils to use on your hair?


----------



## Foxglove

c0urtkneee said:


> Ladies that pre-poo, what do you use to pre-poo with?
> &What are your favorite oils to use on your hair?



When I'm in the mood to prepoo I'll use stuff like aloe vera juice or gel, honey, any oil like coconut, castor, avocado, etc


----------



## ZkittyKurls

still in the yarn braids...not missin my hair at all ...yet

the only reason i cant wait to get out these braids is so i can do a nice healthy trim. im thinking 1/2 in will be how much ill need to trim but im tryin to get to APL by November. im thinking of puttin my hair in some long box braids like hairsothick but i would only be able to afford to do them myself. Im going to do them two weeks after my one year for the rest of the winter.
(EXCITED!) GO PS'in!


----------



## c0urtkneee

Foxglove said:


> When I'm in the mood to prepoo I'll use stuff like aloe vera juice or gel, honey, any oil like coconut, castor, avocado, etc



Thanks, I`ll have to try using honey or aloe vera juice.


----------



## Foxglove

I haven't posted any pics in a while. Took my twists out obviously. I did a braidout earlier this week that I really liked. Shea moisture curl and style milk as a leave in, shea moisture deep treatment masque as my butter, and a little kiss my face upper management gel. I let the braids dry completely before taking them down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They were defined (for me) but still touchable. I rebraid or retwist each night. This is it today after 3 days


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove I was just coming in to post bc i saw your siggy in another thread - your hair is gorgeous, that braidout is on point!


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> Foxglove I was just coming in to post bc i saw your siggy in another thread - your hair is gorgeous, that braidout is on point!



Thanks andromeda! I'm still experimenting with this kiss my face upper management gel but so far I like it for the -out styles. I actually wore my twist/braidout twice without putting it in a puff *gasp*


----------



## AMAKA127

Newly naturals please do not comb your hair when it's dry!


----------



## SavannahNatural

I can put my hair in a pony puff!! Well. . . almost. I have to two strand flat twist the front down to behind my ear, but I'm excited none the less. Now off to hide my hair!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## c0urtkneee

@[email protected] said:


> I can put my hair in a pony puff!! Well. . . almost. I have to two strand flat twist the front down to behind my ear, but I'm excited none the less. Now off to hide my hair!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yay! Congrats. :]


----------



## c0urtkneee

2 years since my last relaxer!

I looove being natural sooo much more.​


----------



## cch24

"length check" picture. you can't really tell where my waist is but i probably have about an inch to go if i straightened my hair. that won't be happening until about march of next year out of pure laziness.


----------



## cch24

Sorry that it's turned sideways! I don't really know how to fix that... Off to cowash!


----------



## andromeda

^^^^wow cch24 ! Congrats on your progress! I look forward to seeing it straightened one day.


----------



## MummysGirl

@Foxglove I am in love with your hair! My hair is not staying up in a big puff anymore, it kinda falls if that makes sense.


----------



## MummysGirl

Finally put my hair in twists:









I'll redo them next weekend ==> My hair will be in twists for a month.

As always, they're already shrinking... surprise, surprise:


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm so tempted to use extensions (for braids) when I go home (Nigeria) for a couple of weeks. 

Problem is - I haven't done so in years cos I'm so worried about my already weak hairline... 

Your pictures are tempting me even more!!!

 



hairsothick said:


> I tried a fishtail braid yesterday. Lol.  It was super thick.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

cch24 said:


> "length check" picture. you can't really tell where my waist is but i probably have about an inch to go if i straightened my hair. that won't be happening until about march of next year out of pure laziness.


 
@cch24 you are my hair inspiration


----------



## Meloe18

Cant wait to be completely natural, i might have to ditch this transitioning thingerplexed. Decisions, decisions


----------



## lesedi

How long does the awkward phase last?
#icantdealwiththissteveharveylook


----------



## cch24

Thank you 13StepsAhead !! I hadn't taken a hair picture in so long, but I needed to send one of my friends an update picture and I was pretty surprised. I love when that happens. Hopefully everyone's growth continues!


----------



## Roux

been wigging for a couple days with big twists underneath and so ready for a change! going to fluff out my hair for the pool later and then wash tonight and maybe prep my hair for a braidout...maybe.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Doing my TerrEssentials Detox today and this is what my hair look like after using the product.. So far I love this product and the way it made my curls look just want to see if my hair stay moisturized like everyone else who used it..


----------



## LoveCraze

LadyMacgyver said:


> Doing my TerrEssentials Detox today and this is what my hair look like after using the product.. So far I love this product and the way it made my curls look just want to see if my hair stay moisturized like everyone else who used it..


 

LadyMacgyver Your hair looks great! Please keep us updated on your progress with TerrEssentials Detox. BTW, do you use any other setting products while using the detox like gel?


----------



## LadyMacgyver

StephElise

No gel today.. I just used shea moisture leave in and my naturalista juicy leave in and that was it.. I just twisted my hair.. I will finsh doing the rest of my detox so not quite sure how to style my hair and I plan to make my own gel since I shouldn't use anything with bad ingredients in them.. Ecostyler doesn't have the best ingredients.. Shea Moisture gel comes out Sunday not sure if they will have the gel in my area..


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Bunning it today.


----------



## Foxglove

I found hair that looks almost exactly like mine! Posting this for the 4b/4c lurkers bc there aren't that many youtubers with this texture

http://youtu.be/HwQnQFTzdYI
http://youtu.be/4fICckJGaJk


----------



## ezina

_Hopefully I can join even though I'm not officially natural!_


When you BCd
I'm on an indefinite "stretch" with intermittent 'mini' big chops. Hopefully I can transition for at least 3 years before I am fully natural. 

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
Haven't gotten there yet but I'm 3 months post now with BSL relaxed hair.

Have you been natural before? When?
Nope (unless you count the first few years of my life before I was introduced to relaxers).

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
I'm assuming I'm 4b but I won't know for sure until I BC.

Your current regimen
Shampoo and DC 1x week. Co-wash 2-3x week. Leave-in. Style as desired - in my case, bun.

Your favorite styles
Buns (because I suck at styling).

Your current length and goal length
Current length is BSL but my new growth is like 1-2 inches right now. Goal is WL natural.

Your photo album, if any
None yet.


----------



## NikkiGirl

You ladies are such an inspiration. I will be 2 years post this December. I am aiming for three years.


----------



## c0urtkneee

cch24 - Congrats!
MG - your twists look like they are really growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove

Foxglove said:


> I found hair that looks almost exactly like mine! Posting this for the 4b/4c lurkers bc there aren't that many youtubers with this texture
> 
> http://youtu.be/HwQnQFTzdYI
> http://youtu.be/4fICckJGaJk



OMG wow, finally hair that looks like mine too, just longer! I need a better camera than just my cellphone so I can take some pics. Also, now that my hair is back to being dyed dark it looks way more textured than it did light. Hmm..weird. Thanks for those links!


----------



## MaraWithLove

*When you BCd*
January 29th

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd*
2 months I think? Had my hair cut down to somewhere around half an inch though.

*Have you been natural before? When?*
Nope

*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness*

Type: 4s on most of my head, with 3 something on my crown and back of my head
Normal porosity (just realized I was normal, not low)
Growth pattern: back and sides hang (grow down), the rest grows out-I think
Shrinkage: My hair definitely shrinks and it has great elasticity. It shrinks most in the back of my head and in my wack patch on the right side of my head. Grr

*Your current regimen*
GHE 4 times a week
Co-wash once a week
Shampoo once a month
Oil scalp every 2-3 days
Moisturize as needed and seal with avocado butter

*Your favorite styles*
Does wake up and fluff count?  That's what I do most the time; braid-outs-have yet to try a twist out lol

*Your current length and goal length*
Back: somewhere along my neck-maybe 3 inches away from collarbone
Front: passing my eyebrows and brushing the base of my nose
Sides: Between ear and jaw

Goal length: Ultimately WL

*Your photo album, if any: *
My fotki


----------



## Platinum

I'm back on Ayurvedic cowashes. I can't believe I stopped doing this! My hair is so strong. I'm not having any problems with midshaft splits or SSKs now. I'm going to stock up on more powders and oils when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## cch24

A better picture! I did a wash and go with miss jessie's curly pudding and stretched a piece.


----------



## NikkiQ

I love my texture 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## LadyMacgyver

NikkiQ said:


> I love my texture
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Cute ponytail.. Did you do anything special to get the curls like that.. They just popped in when you detangled your hair


----------



## Roux

I've been wigging it for the last...ummm week? I think? so i'm in some twists underneath. I cowashed them and moisturized last night.


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyMacgyver said:


> Cute ponytail.. Did you do anything special to get the curls like that.. They just popped in when you detangled your hair


 
Thanks! I didn't do anything really. I wore a wash n go Sunday to my bridal shower and just cowashed yesterday like normal and put on some leave in before slapping on a headband. That's how it looked after it dried.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Hey ladies! I've been gone for a looong time but I'm back and still natural! I straightened out my hair last month (in siggie) I'm officially SL and on my way to APL hopefully by December. I'll be posting my pics of my hair in a few weeks at 18 months post relaxer.


----------



## Foxglove

I tried an old favorite of mine today, the gelled bun. I got tons of compliments today. I cowashed with trader joes nourish spa, left some of the conditioner in, and slicked my hair back with ecostyler gel. I used marley kinky twist hair for the ponytail.  I used MsTanish1's tutorial found here http://youtu.be/Oqncg_9xOec

Now for some pics


----------



## MummysGirl

Love it Foxglove


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Love it Foxglove



Thanks MG! When are you posting some updates? We're waiting


----------



## MummysGirl

I've been so lazy with my hair, I have it in these chunky twists now:





It's a little frustrating that I can't get a decent puff on my stretched hair anymore, I'm going to try a bantu knot out in a couple of weeks, I'll definitely post pictures 




Foxglove said:


> Thanks MG! When are you posting some updates? We're waiting


----------



## -PYT

Was having a rough hair week.  I find that I no longer have the patience to sit and twist my hair in small-medium twists anymore.  they take way too long!  Back to chunky twists/twistouts.  Glad you ladies are doing well 

MummysGirl Wow look how long your hair is!!


----------



## Meloe18

Foxglove said:


> I tried an old favorite of mine today, the gelled bun. I got tons of compliments today. I cowashed with trader joes nourish spa, left some of the conditioner in, and slicked my hair back with ecostyler gel. I used marley kinky twist hair for the ponytail. I used MsTanish1's tutorial found here http://youtu.be/Oqncg_9xOec
> 
> Now for some pics


 your bun is so pretty


----------



## Foxglove

I did another henna treatment overnight. I mixed the henna powder with hot water and let it sit in a warm area for an hour or so. Then I added a few squirts of the joico protein DC (I forget the name) and applied the henna and left it overnight. I'm sitting with a moisture DC in right now


----------



## LoveCraze

So I did an updo from a twist and curl the other day. I posted these in the Everyday hair thread also.








Nice twist MG and love the bun Fox


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> So I did an updo from a twist and curl the other day. I posted these in the Everyday hair thread also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice twist MG and love the bun Fox



I love these SE! I'll have to try this when it gets a little cooler (thanks to the humidity every style ends up looking the same by the end of the day)


----------



## Foxglove

Some texture shots. All I did after the henna is a wash n go with shea moisture curl and style milk













ETA in the first pic you can see I got a little heat damage from when I got my hair straightened for a friend's wedding. I'll trim it off slowly


----------



## *CherryPie*

Hey ladies!! I was having trouble getting moisture. But now that i've learned more about natural hair, it's doing well! I've learned that trims are essential, and not to compare the "feel" of my natural hair to the way my relaxed hair felt. I'm all good now. I've cut a few times, but I still managed to keep some hair!

The first picture is from my *BC in jauary*. The second and third, and fourth pictures is from *TODAY*. My edges are growing back too! Yayy!


----------



## Nonie

*CherryPie* nice progress!!! Look at you showin' a puff already!  

Foxglove you too! You do know I feel like reaching for a comb to comb out your texture shots, don'tcha?  Love the bun shots!

MummysGirl, whatchu talkin' bout Willis? If TWA head can get a puff, what do you mean you can't? *side eye*

StephElise you are just glam personified, you wanna-be-40-sth-lookin'-like-you-could-be-my-daughter self.


----------



## -PYT

StephElise I love your pin-up! I always wanted to try something like that. Do you just tuck and pin?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

*CherryPie* said:


> Hey ladies!! I was having trouble getting moisture. But now that i've learned more about natural hair, it's doing well! I've learned that trims are essential, and not to compare the "feel" of my natural hair to the way my relaxed hair felt. I'm all good now. I've cut a few times, but I still managed to keep some hair!
> 
> The first picture is from my *BC in jauary*. The second and third, and fourth pictures is from *TODAY*. My edges are growing back too! Yayy!



thanks for the link pie!  i was starting to think you were in-cog-negro up in here!  so the porosity issues are in check?  i see you chunky-fro looking all luscious and moisturized!    ... is that slight tent from henna?  looks so healthy... and did you use jbco on the edges?


----------



## *CherryPie*

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT ,

  Thanks girl!!!

That's Dark and Lovely permanent hair color in 400 medium brown. It didn't take well because my porosity was too low at the time.  It actually helped onpen the cuticles though..

Yes, I used JBCO on the edges.  But, once I stopped relaxing my hair, it started growing back on it's own!



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> thanks for the link pie! i was starting to think you were in-cog-negro up in here! so the porosity issues are in check? i see you chunky-fro looking all luscious and moisturized!  ... is that slight tent from henna? looks so healthy... and did you use jbco on the edges?


----------



## LoveCraze

-PYT said:


> @StephElise I love your pin-up! I always wanted to try something like that. Do you just tuck and pin?


 

-PYT Yes that's exactly what I did after unravelling the twists. I just sort of recoiled them back and pinned.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03PrC51Dr7A

Nonie  You are cracking me up and thank you. I'm telling ya, 40 has never felt or looked better. I have no complaints what so eva!

Foxglove this updo actually holds up REALLY well in humidity although it has been hot as all get out here in Texas. It's lasted pretty good with little manipulation. I will be rocking this often in the winter I think.


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about going back to braids or Senegalese twists for a while. I'm in a constant battle with shrinkage. Most of my hair grows up and out but my nape is the only area that grows down. I braid my hair before going to bed but I'm still dealing with crazy shrinkage. My mom suggested that I use a texturizer to loosen my curl pattern and reduce/eliminate shrinkage but that defeats the whole purpose of being natural. I have already tried coconut and lime, and the yogurt mixes but my hair laughs at it. Any suggestions? I don't want to go back to chemicals.


----------



## -PYT

Platinum  Do you wet it nightly when you braid it?  I never really paid attention to shrinkage so I'm not sure how to quell it.  Maybe you could try blowdrying with the tension method to stretch your curls after you wash?  HTH


----------



## Platinum

-PYT said:


> Platinum  Do you wet it nightly when you braid it?  I never really paid attention to shrinkage so I'm not sure how to quell it.  Maybe you could try blowdrying with the tension method to stretch your curls after you wash?  HTH



I use African Royale braid spray to moisturize (and sometimes Surge 14 for protein), seal with JBCO, and braid every night.


----------



## LoveCraze

-PYT said:


> @Platinum Do you wet it nightly when you braid it? I never really paid attention to shrinkage so I'm not sure how to quell it. Maybe you could try blowdrying with the tension method to stretch your curls after you wash? HTH


 
Yeah Platinum, I was thinking if you incorporate a little heat to stretch your hair that this would help with the shrinkage some. As long as your hair can handle it and it doesn't cause splits, this might work well for you.


----------



## Platinum

Thanks for your input, -PYT and StephElise


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum I have 3 suggestions.Another vote for using a little heat. I was surprised at how much more length I had when I blowdried before doing a braid/twistout. Another way you could do it is braid/twist it up at night then in the morning when you remove them blowdry the roots to stretch them out. Plan 3 is use a touch of gel when you braid your hair up at night. It took me a few tries before I figured out how much gel was enough to give me hold but not leave my hair too hard. Hopefully one or a couple of these can help fight shrinkage


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Platinum 

Banding method also helps with stretching natural hair.. After you wash your hair do the banding method and let it dry you might want to do that over the weekend to give it time to dry.  This particular female on this video wears her hair out after using the banding method and its a cute style..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyw46M2rl9M


----------



## Foxglove

LadyMacgyver said:


> @Platinum
> 
> Banding method also helps with stretching natural hair.. After you wash your hair do the banding method and let it dry you might want to do that over the weekend to give it time to dry. This particular female on this video wears her hair out after using the banding method and its a cute style..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyw46M2rl9M


 
Oh yeah I forgot about banding. If you braid/twist your hair at night try banding the braids/twists. That helps also helps with stretch


----------



## Platinum

Thanks Foxglove and LadyMacgyver . I think banding may be the solution to what I need. I was braiding at night but I think banding will allow my hair to stay stretched longer. I'm really trying to avoid heat. 

Thanks for the link to the video LadyMacgyver. I'm going to try this using the same products this lady used. Hopefully, I'll get the same results.


----------



## Avaya

I haven't combed my hair since May!  I am now split end free!  

Annnddd I think I have finally found the product combo that leaves my hair feeling soft and moisturized for days: Diluted Aloe Vera Juice as a spritz, Taliah Waajid PMB, and Shea Moisture CES layered on top.  

My hair stays in twists.  My plan is to redo this set every 1-3 weeks until next Spring


----------



## SherylsTresses

I airdried with curlformers over the weekend and my curls were elongated  but poofy at the ends.   Cute but not worthy to wear in public.  So I sprayed lightly with water, moisturized, sealed, twisted into 8 sections and used satin curlers at the end and OMG my twistout was finally desirable IMO.   I moisturized/sealed two days later and my twists had shrinkage.  Either way, I'm highly impressed with curlformers as a means of prepping for twistouts.


----------



## gvin89

Washing my hair today & attempting to style it. Fingers crossed.....I did 2strand twists and they were very cute. My hair is growing and I can tell from looking at pics of my twists from May & June versus now.  

I  recently got straightened and did a trim.  I'm about 6 inches all  around.  I will probably end up doing one more round of box braids to finish out this year.  My hair is very healthy and I think I've finally nailed my regimen so now I just have to maintain and be consistent.


----------



## seventiesbaby

im also washing today. I'll do my hair growth regime today and baggy. I need a new aloe vera mixture spray. The last one I made I put in some shea butter and it solidified and no bueno. The shea moisture curl smoothie really does form those curls. I cant even lay my hairs down anymore they are now in a "c" curl pattern. I think I will lay off for the time being,because those little curls are starting to look like.."every pea for itself".

my under the hood dryer broke. I miss it. I wonder should I get another one or buy a steamer? anyone?


----------



## -PYT

Think i'm going to do some more mini twists today. Feeling hair lazy.


----------



## Platinum

LadyMacgyver said:


> Platinum
> 
> Banding method also helps with stretching natural hair.. After you wash your hair do the banding method and let it dry you might want to do that over the weekend to give it time to dry.  This particular female on this video wears her hair out after using the banding method and its a cute style..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyw46M2rl9M



LadyMacgyver Thanks again for this link. I was satisfied with the results.


----------



## KurlyNinja

My mini twists put into a updo.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted in here in a while but all is well with my hair. Its growing very nicely. I've noticed that as it gets longer/bigger it curls up more and the curls don't seem as tight as they were when I first BC after my 14 month transition.

I'm still protective styling, by doing braidouts, twistouts, buns, updos...and my half-wig. I have to keep it stretched or it will get very tangled and the ends will get those single strand knots. 

I haven't posted pics because Fotki is blocked at my job now and its the place where I take most pics and upload them. I'll have to find time to do it at home. I'm at Month 27 (time since last relaxer) and Month 13 (time since BC)


----------



## Fab_Nikki

HI Beauties!  I haven't been in here lately but you all are in my thoughts.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Just thought I'd come through with some of my random hair thoughts.  My 1 year naturaversary is coming up and I am SUPER excited about it.  My mama is even talking abou transitioning *say what now?!?!?*  Anywho....on with it.

Missing you: My steamer is in storage (we moved) and I miss her TERRIBLY.  I haven't done a DC since Auguest 19th. If we don't close on a house soon so I can get back tight with my boo, Imma be a unhappy wife.

Hair: I need to color my hair because this gray is NOT cute. I might do it this weekend but ONLY the front.  That's where the gray is and I don't feel like doing my WHOLE head. 

Hair 2: All I wear is WNGs and puffs.  I was tired of it but now as long as it looks good, I am fine.  It's growing but honestly you can't really tell because of shrinkage.  But honestly I don't care because I loooove being natural.  

I have been heat free since the day I did my BC and I have NO desires to straighten my hair.  I packed my hair dryer because I KNEW I would have no use for it. YES'SU!!!

Products: My friend has a new haircare line called JMarie Natural Beauty www.facebook.com/JmarieNaturalBeauty and it's FABULOUS. She sent me samples and I am in LOOOOOVE with her Curl Boost Butter and Orange Healing Butter. I haven't been using anything but these products. 

HE Hello Hydration is forever in my heart. lol I literally feel like I can throw all my other co-washing condish away and only keep HE HH.  She never fails me.

I am really considering selling and/or giving away all my products other than the STAPLES.  I feel like I know what works (for the most part) and I am tried of trying stuff just to be trying it.  The PJ in me is slowing going into hiding.


----------



## cch24

I've been doing some experimentation with wash and go's this weekend.

Yesterday I cowashed and detangled in my usual four sections. I took one section down, applied a little curl junkie smoothing lotion, separated it into fourths, smoothed some queen helene sculpting gel into each mini section, and then applied a little curl junkie curls in a bottle over the quartered section. I did this for each of the four sections of my hair. I loved the way it looked wet, but when it dried it was a little bushy for my personal tastes. 

Today I cowashed and detangled and had my hair in the same four sections. I applied a little smoothing lotion like I had done the day before. When I separated a section into fourths I used carefree curl lite gel activator, then I applied a little queen helene sculpting gel to the section as a whole, followed by a little curls in a bottle. It seems like a lot of product but it worked for my hair fabulously.

I have found that in order to not get single strand knots or have hair that's too big for my tastes I really need to set my curl.

The first two pictures are from yesterday's wash and go: wet, and dry.

The last two pictures are from today: wet, and dry.

I really think you can tell the difference. My hair is going to shrink up and get bigger, but if it already has volume when it's wet, I know that it will be HUGE when it dries.


----------



## lucy

Hi ladies, I just found this thread. I am finally natural. Well...almost. I have a little texturized hair around the perimeter. I had planned to transition and trim, but apparently I was off the mark. Long story short, I BC'd yesterday, at 3mos post. I have some really short sections and I don't want to cut down to a Caesar, so I'm getting some synthetic box braids to grow out a little bit.  My texture seems to be about a 4z and I have alot of shrinkage.  I don't know which products will give me a little moisture, and I have soo much to learn. I am going to read this whole thread seeking advice. please feel free to share any advice u may have for me.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm 18 months post relaxer!!!!! This is when I was planning on BCing but I'm so glad I couldn't hold out. I love my hair too much.


----------



## -PYT

Previous mini twists done July 1st:





Set I just did on Sept 16th:





I see progress!  Glad you ladies are doing well


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Pics of my hair.....it was a braidout but it always puffs up into a fluffy black cloud . The last pic is my Fro .


----------



## Alta Angel

How did I forget?  I cut off my relaxed ends one year ago!  Woot, woot!!



I am now 28 months post relaxer!  No complaints...just loving my hair.  My regimen hasn't changed much, except that I now henna once a month.  I have been wearing braid outs, bantu knot outs and twist outs all summer.  I will being doing more PSing in buns and updos this winter.  My hair is just past 12 inches after two 1 inch trims and my hair seems to be healthy.

Here is my most recent pic below.  Keep growing everyone!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel your hair is beautiful! What products do you use for braidouts?


----------



## MummysGirl

Seriously Nonie, my puffs just hang! I tried one today... ended up putting my hair up in a bun. I think it's because the back half is much longer than the front. I'll take a picture the next time I try it. 



Nonie said:


> MummysGirl, whatchu talkin' bout Willis? If TWA head can get a puff, what do you mean you can't? *side eye*


----------



## MummysGirl

Alta Angel Your hair's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi mrsjohnson75 - Your hair's looking GREAT! Looks very much like mine 

I think I've figured my hair out now. I can't achieve great puffs on my dry stretched hair but if my hair is still damp (and still shrinking), then it gets puffy.


----------



## Nonie

MummysGirl said:


> Seriously @Nonie, my puffs just hang! I tried one today... ended up putting my hair up in a bun. I think it's because the back half is much longer than the front. I'll take a picture the next time I try it.



MummysGirl, this hair can make a puff, in fact if you comb that out, you'll get a puff. 

Of course if you're gonna stretch it out, because of length, it'll flop. And of course if you make a puff with dripping wet hair full of goo it'll flop. But apply S Curl or some moisturizer to freshly washed hair to provide slip so you can comb through and you'll get a puff.

If wavezcurlz with her wavy curls can make a puff, trust me, you with your kinks can make a puff as the day is long.


----------



## Alta Angel

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on dry hair.  I think I say this in every post, but that stuff has made my life so much easier.  I need to be a spokesperson.




mrsjohnson75 said:


> @Alta Angel your hair is beautiful! What products do you use for braidouts?


----------



## Alta Angel

I do puffs on bantu-knot outs now because my braidout puffs sometimes flop too.  The bantu-knot out puffs look like spiral curls and look really cute when I do a high puff.





MummysGirl said:


> Hi @mrsjohnson75 - Your hair's looking GREAT! Looks very much like mine
> 
> I think I've figured my hair out now. I can't achieve great puffs on my dry stretched hair but if my hair is still damp (and still shrinking), then it gets puffy.


----------



## Roux

i've been under a wig a whole week now. think i'm going to order another...


----------



## cch24

Everyone's hair is doing so well! I'll be three years post relaxer in a few weeks and I chopped all of my relaxed ends off in March 2010 so I don't really feel newly natural but I'm enjoying watching everyone else's progress!

I got great second day hair today! I'm still bunning during the week but wash and going on the weekends. I slept in my sue maesta hooded band (going down my back instead of upwards in a pineapple) and my hair was perfect when I woke up. I just kind of shook it and kept moving. I probably could have gotten three day hair but... I want to style my hair again in the morning to see if this was a fluke.

ETA: I realize it's weird to have my face in my avatar picture but block my face out in my other pictures. I wouldn't edit them if I could manage to take a picture without making a strange face.


----------



## NJoy

I just BC'd my 11 yr old last night and she's in love! Um...now what?

Today I'm washing, DC's and doing chunky twists for a twistout or _possible _frohawk for school tomorrow. I'm watching youtube videos like crazy to get ideas but, I don't know anything about natural hair. That said, I'm parking myself in this thread and appreciate all the info shared and any suggestions you want to throw my way.

Here's what we're working with: (sorry so big)





















I spent a little time plucking thru it to find any straight ends that I missed last night. She loves it out and isn't interested in having any of it braided.

I'm using Afro Detangler to do her twists tonight. Oh, and she's BSL stretched. *sigh* I hope her hair turns out nice tomorrow. There's nothing worse than a middle school girl going to school with a hairstyle that she doesn't like.  Help me, Lawid.


----------



## andromeda

^^^oh my gosh! her hair is so thick and lovely. good job mama! tell her congrats on her bc!


----------



## indarican

so ill be joining you guys may 18 2012, i Know that is a while off but im counting down the days till this relaxer is gone!!!


----------



## Platinum

NJoy Your daughter is such a cutie pie. She looks like she loves her hair. How is the Afro Detangler working for her hair?


----------



## Alta Angel

NJoy

Your daughter is so beautiful...and look at all that thick, gorgeous hair!!  I love that first pic!!  My oldest DD is BSL stretched too and I use Shea Moisture Hair Milk about 2 xs per week and African Royale Braid Spray daily to keep her hair moisturized.  I also detangle her hair with a cheapie conditioner, braid, and then wash and condition her hair in those same braids.  Wash time is no longer scream time in my house, thank goodness.


----------



## pookaloo83

NJoy your daughter is your twin! So cute. And her thickness!


----------



## NJoy

Platinum said:


> @NJoy Your daughter is such a cutie pie. She looks like she loves her hair. How is the Afro Detangler working for her hair?


 
Platinum

So far, Afro Detangler is working great on her hair.  And OH!  she LOVES her hair.  So, I'm very happy about that.

I tried to do a twist out that next day but, the chunky sections on top were still pretty damp in the morning.  I think that's because she's a sweaty head at night.  The smaller twists on the perimeter of her head turned out really well.  So, I told her we'll have to try smaller twists over the weekend.  But for now, she goes to school with a big, juicy puff and a twistout bang.  Too cute.

Thanks for all the compliments, ladies.  We really appreciate them.


----------



## Anew

Here's a small update... The first pic is my BC pic take 4/18/2010
4/18/2010






this was taken last week, just towel dried hair after a shampoo





these were taken today, found a new style on youtube









and this is today, I combed it all out for my mom to cornrow it. back in a wig tomorrow


----------



## Platinum

Since the weather is changing, I'm thinking about going back to braids for a while. I'm thinking either micros or Senegalese Twists. It's going to get too cold for wash and go's soon.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks, we have the exact same hair so I'll try that 



Alta Angel said:


> I do puffs on bantu-knot outs now because my braidout puffs sometimes flop too.  The bantu-knot out puffs look like spiral curls and look really cute when I do a high puff.


----------



## Foxglove

Hi ladies! It's been a while. I did another full henna application this weekend. I swear I get the best braidouts the first couple of weeks after a henna application

ETA pics




It looks blacker to me this time around. I got this batch of henna from an Indian friend and it was a lot darker than any I've used before. I think my hair was darker too afterwards






Outside in the sunlight


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello Ladies. Loving all the updates!!
I found the best gel that made my twists moist and glossy with a great hold and no flaking. Plus I wore them for a whole week with no need to retwist. Normally I feel the need to refresh twists after 3 days. The fuzz was very minimal. It yielded me the best twistout ever with no seperation needed. I'm an ecostyler junkie for real, but this new gel has me wanting to toss all my eco to the recycle bin. Any who here are the pics.

Fresh twists











Resulting twistout.






Third day same twistout with NO retwisting needed!












And this is my new favorite gel.


----------



## simplyme1985

HELP!!!! Dry crunchy blow out. What happend? Deep conditioned (yogurt honey aloe Vera juice) washed.  Shea moisture as a styled and leave in. Grape seed oil as heat protectant. What did I do wrong. Ends are beady. Did I cause Heat damage?nono:


----------



## pookaloo83

simplyme1985 said:


> HELP!!!! Dry crunchy blow out. What happend? Deep conditioned (yogurt honey aloe Vera juice) washed.  Shea moisture as a styled and leave in. Grape seed oil as heat protectant. What did I do wrong. Ends are beady. Did I cause Heat damage?nono:




Did you blow out on high heat? simplyme1985 aloe vera juice makes my hair crunchy every.single.time. Maybe that's it. Plus I blow dry on low with the tension method.


----------



## missjones

I think I'm going to try a flat twist out again, but this time with conditioner. The first time I did it I used MJ Curly Pudding and it turned out ok, but it lasted like one day.


----------



## simplyme1985

pookaloo83 said:


> Did you blow out on high heat? simplyme1985 aloe vera juice makes my hair crunchy every.single.time. Maybe that's it. Plus I blow dry on low with the tension method.



That could be it


----------



## Xaragua

Foxglove said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while. I did another full henna application this weekend. I swear I get the best braidouts the first couple of weeks after a henna application
> 
> ETA pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks blacker to me this time around. I got this batch of henna from an Indian friend and it was a lot darker than any I've used before. I think my hair was darker too afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside in the sunlight



Foxglove Beautiful, can you please post your henna recipe.


----------



## Platinum

I'm home this weekend. Tonight, I'm going to prep my hair for braids. I'm thinking about clarifying with Bentonite Clay, do a henna treatment, then DC overnight.


----------



## Foxglove

Xaragua said:


> Foxglove Beautiful, can you please post your henna recipe.



Thanks! For a regular henna application I mix the henna with just water, leave it in for minimum 4 hours, normally overnight, then I always follow up with a moisture DC with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose mixed with raw honey. I try to do a full henna every 1-2 months.
For a henna gloss I add a couple of tablespoons of henna to conditioner and let it sit in like a regular DC. With the gloss you still get the benefits of henna but application is way less messy and you don't have to deal with that right after henna hard hair feeling. ETA depending on which conditioner I mix the henna with and how my hair feels I may or may not DC afterwards


----------



## mrsjohnson75

My braidout this weekend.


----------



## cch24

Hi everyone!

I posted my 3 years post relaxer update thread if anyone is interested...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14396235#post14396235


----------



## Zaz

I haven't posted in a bit but I've been trying more dry twistouts these days. I blow my hair out and twist using Curls whipped cream or Curls souffle. I was skyping with my friend and took a snapshot so the quality isn't great but here's what it looks like:






And here's my 'flat ironed' hair the other day with the humidity, yeah, I was not amused


----------



## lesedi

* When you BCd
-24th January

    * How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
-2.5 months post

    * Have you been natural before? When?
-up until I was 13, i was natural. I also was naturl for a year in college

    * Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness
-4a/b mix. fine, dense, crazy shrinkage, a mixture of s's and o's, grows up but is starting to hang a bit now

    * Your current regimen
-cowash daily with tresemme naturals, dc 1-2x weekly, baggy nightly, poo 1x week

    * Your favorite styles
-wash and go's, puffs, twist extensions

    * Your current length and goal length
-current length= neck length at nape, ear length in middle and sides and nose length (lol) at the front


----------



## Platinum

I ended up getting Tree Braids the other day and I love the style. It took less time than micros. Unfortunately, the girl braided my hair too tight so I'm going to have to take them out. I was hoping to be able to get a load to go back home so i could go back to the braid shop and have her to redo it but I haven't been able to get back. I hate throwing away that kind of money but I can't deal with the pain and I don't want to start losing my hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

What do tree braids look like Platinum


----------



## Platinum

pookaloo83 said:


> What do tree braids look like Platinum



pookaloo83 She started it out as cornrows at the hair line but instead of using all of the extension hair, she leaves a few strands out as she continues to braid it. I'm sure my description isn't helpful so here's a link for a youtube tutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shdfKewkecs&feature=mh_lolz&list=LL5U92lcnGUG_w7r-jBGop_Q


----------



## pookaloo83

Oh ok! That looks cool! But looks tighttttttt!


----------



## Platinum

Here's a pic that I took with my phone. I love it but it's tight. Ah well, hopefully my scalp will recover quick and I'll be able to get them again.


----------



## pookaloo83

Platinum that looks good! I want some now! Dammit!

Do you have to take them out? Is there a way you can get them loosened from another salon? Ot looks really good for you to take them out!


----------



## Platinum

pookaloo83 said:


> Platinum that looks good! I want some now! Dammit!
> 
> Do you have to take them out? Is there a way you can get them loosened from another salon? Ot looks really good for you to take them out!



Thanks Pook! I've tried spraying my scalp with water, baggying, wetting it in the shower, but it still seems a little too tight. I really don't want to take them out but I need some relief. I might be able to find another shop this weekend. My friend loves it. He likes my natural hair but he's really feeling this style.

Do you have any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## pookaloo83

Platinum said:


> Thanks Pook! I've tried spraying my scalp with water, baggying, wetting it in the shower, but it still seems a little too tight. I really don't want to take them out but I need some relief. I might be able to find another shop this weekend. My friend loves it. He likes my natural hair but he's really feeling this style.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on what to do?




The only think I would say it wet it, but you did that already..


----------



## Dominicanatural

Hello all ! Newbie to the forum here and fellow "newly natural." Here's my story (I apologize for the fact that I go on and on ):

When you BCd: July 4th, 2011 (Yup. Pretended the fireworks were for me.)

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: A week shy of eleven months

Have you been natural before? When? 
My first relaxer was when I was 4 (*gasp, I know), so I consider the first time I went "natural" when I transitioned as an 11 year old. I think my mother felt guilty about relaxing (texlaxing rather) me at such a young age, so she began to just straighten my hair with a hot comb after each wash. Unfortunately, my mother got sick when I was 15 and was no longer able to tend to my hair so I got a relaxer again. During that period my hair was heat trained to a slight wave so I never saw my natural texture during this time...I still don't know if this counts as having been natural before.

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness: 
I am medium all around: medium density, medium thickness. My hair is also VERY low porosity, mostly grows down save the very front which is slightly finer than the rest of my hair (looser curl also). I guess I'd be a perfect split between half a head of 3c and 4a.

Your current regimen: Wash 2x a month with Giovanni 50:50 Moisturizing Shampoo, Co-wash 2x a week with Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner, Deep Condition 1x a week with Aubrey Organics White Camellia (dry dc overnight), KCKT as my leave in, Oyin Shine and Define for Twist Outs/Braid Outs. No I don't remoisturize in between and it works so far. Why all the Oyin: What can I say? I live close enough to the Oyin store and their products make me hair feel like butter. I am still open to experimenting so, for example, today I toyed with Giovanni's smooth as silk deep conditioner, but this system does not fail.

Your favorite styles: Twist Out! and braid outs. Wash and Gos are too much work (ironically). I think that when my hair grows longer I'll definitely be a protective style queen. I used to LIVE in buns 24/7.

Your current length and goal length: I'm approaching SL and yearn for MBL 

Thanks for reading. I look forward to sharing progress on this journey with all of you! I've attached a photo of my first wash and go with KCCC in August--it was a mess, but a testament to my newly naturalness.


----------



## naturalbeautybtw

Hey ladies,

This is me before I BC'd... 
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...461383135_707663134_11064773_1781087207_n.jpg



Here's my  twa.... I BC'd in July 10, 2011.
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...551558135_707663134_11155727_1212886999_n.jpg


Here's a texture shot although I'm not too sure what my type is... hair typing is so confusing 

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...551233135_707663134_11155724_2090252136_n.jpg


----------



## LoveCraze

naturalbeautybtw said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> This is me before I BC'd...
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...461383135_707663134_11064773_1781087207_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my twa.... I BC'd in July 10, 2011.
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...551558135_707663134_11155727_1212886999_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Here's a texture shot although I'm not too sure what my type is... hair typing is so confusing
> 
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...551233135_707663134_11155724_2090252136_n.jpg


 

Love it!! Congrats on your BC!!!


----------



## naturalbeautybtw

StephElise Thanks so Much


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies,

Gorgeous hair all round 

I'm back home in Nigeria for a few weeks and want to put in extensions (1st time in YEARS). As I workout most days, I've been advised to do 'feathers' (braids which are medium to small sized and are layered). I need something light so when I rinse/wash, it'd be easy to dry.

Do you have any suggestions please? TIA!


----------



## Platinum

I'm home today and I'm removing my tree braids. I wanted to go back to the braided and have her to correct it, but my scalp is so sore. I'm going to make a scalp treatment with Neem  powder. I'm thinking about flat ironing my hair this week so I can give my scalp a break.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Does anyone else have that one layer that's a looser curl pattern so that it appears stretched next to the other hair? Where it makes it look longer and like one part grows down whereas the rest grows out?

I'm gonna attempt to take a picture to show this. But basically, I feel like unless I stretch the center and back of my head then the bottom layer and the sides just 'sticks out and hang down.' Mind you, even without manipulation and even when dry that's just how my hair goes. -_-


----------



## Fab_Nikki

MaraWithLove said:


> Does anyone else have that one layer that's a looser curl pattern so that it appears stretched next to the other hair? Where it makes it look longer and like one part grows down whereas the rest grows out?
> 
> I'm gonna attempt to take a picture to show this. But basically, I feel like unless I stretch the center and back of my head then the bottom layer and the sides just 'sticks out and hang down.' Mind you, even without manipulation and even when dry that's just how my hair goes. -_-


 
Yes, it has a slight wave and that's about all.  It's not heat damaged because I've never flat ironed my hair as a natural AND I am almost 1 year post BC.  I think that area is just going to be like that. That section is the reason I don't think any of my two-strand twist look good.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Oh, I bought KCKT and SMOCHCSM for the first time yesterday, they both feel awesome on my head.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Fab_Nikki said:


> Yes, it has a slight wave and that's about all.  It's not heat damaged because I've never flat ironed my hair as a natural AND I am almost 1 year post BC.  I think that area is just going to be like that. That section is the reason I don't think any of my two-strand twist look good.



OMG glad someone can relate! Yes, same here-it's not heat damaged either, I've been natural for 8 months- it's just looser and I guess grows in a different pattern lol. It makes wearing a puff look weird too-unless I comb out all my hair then it looks like a carved out halo with random dangling swirls! But yeah I can totally understand your position with the twisting too. I've come to just M&S and let my hair do what it wants most of the time. I usually wear a hat or thick headband around this time of the year anyways.  I'd twisted my hair (and it's at that awkward chin and NL anyways) and yes the twists in the back I loved. The others? Not so much. :/

ETA: your hair is gorgeous! You have the PERFECT amount of volume without it being overwhelming! *_*


----------



## Avaya

I think I am going to wear beanies again this winter.  Twisting my hair just takes too long and I need my weekends to get my school work done.


----------



## pookaloo83

Avaya wear your twists with the beanie. I do! At least you'll be twisted up underneath and if it looks frizzy and needs to be redone, who cares cause no one will see it. You'll just get to it when you get to it.


----------



## MaraWithLove

pookaloo83 said:


> Avaya wear your twists with the beanie. I do! At least you'll be twisted up underneath and if it looks frizzy and needs to be redone, who cares cause no one will see it. You'll just get to it when you get to it.



Planning to do exactly this. Did it for a few days last week then wore it as a twist out. I have so many cute little beanies to choose from too, I'm quite excited!


----------



## indarican

*I posted this in another thread this morning but havent gotten any responses. I will be with yall tomorrow!!!*


all my natural sisters!!! so i tried to do a wash and go this morning but i was having some issues with my relaxed ends, of course they didnt even pretend to curl.... SOOOO i hacked one side of relaxed ends off!!!

Then i got all chicken and didnt finish, but i know i have to because i sincerely look crazy..lol... so i will finish tonight at 11 months post!!! Any who, I want to rock the wash and go's but this morning when i tried it on the side with no relaxed ends of course, it came out all wrong.

I cowashed with VO5 moisturizing conditioner, detangeled in the shower,
dried my hair a little it was still damp, applied KCNT in 4 sections, combed through with my wide tooth comb, then applied eco styler gel and combed through with the denam. The hair on top was great, curls poppin all over the place, but the hair on the inside was a frizzy mess, all the curl definition was gone just a fro under curls... what am i doing wrong. Do i need smaller sections? only use the denam? put the leave in and the gel on at the same time? 
What do you think, hopefully someone answers today since i wanna do this for tomorrow

Oh I have 3c/4a hair almost SL in most places EL in the rest... ITS SUPER SUPER THICK... i can take one quarter of my head and make a decent pony tail for a whole head... thickness wise, not length.


----------



## Avaya

pookaloo83 said:


> wear your twists with the beanie. I do! At least you'll be twisted up underneath and if it looks frizzy and needs to be redone, who cares cause no one will see it. You'll just get to it when you get to it.



@pookaloo83 That's what I'm going to do, but I won't have nearly as many twists and they WILL NOT be presentable in the least bit (think Ceily braids - the twists addition).  I'm thinking 4-6 big twists haphazardly placed.  Wam, bam, thank you ma'am, I's done!

I have about 33 medium-large twists on my head at the moment.  My hair is 7-9 inches long.  It takes me 9 hours to twist my hair .  It's too much!


----------



## Foxglove

Mini twists are back! I did them on dirty hair that had been stretched in braids overnight. This is them after cowashing









I'll follow my same method of getting them wet/damp and using gel on the ends, but instead of KCCC I'm trying kiss my face upper management gel this time around


----------



## Embyra

indarican said:


> *I posted this in another thread this morning but havent gotten any responses. I will be with yall tomorrow!!!*
> 
> 
> all my natural sisters!!! so i tried to do a wash and go this morning but i was having some issues with my relaxed ends, of course they didnt even pretend to curl.... SOOOO i hacked one side of relaxed ends off!!!
> 
> Then i got all chicken and didnt finish, but i know i have to because i sincerely look crazy..lol... so i will finish tonight at 11 months post!!! Any who, I want to rock the wash and go's but this morning when i tried it on the side with no relaxed ends of course, it came out all wrong.
> 
> I cowashed with VO5 moisturizing conditioner, detangeled in the shower,
> dried my hair a little it was still damp, applied KCNT in 4 sections, combed through with my wide tooth comb, then applied eco styler gel and combed through with the denam. The hair on top was great, curls poppin all over the place, but the hair on the inside was a frizzy mess, all the curl definition was gone just a fro under curls... what am i doing wrong. Do i need smaller sections? only use the denam? put the leave in and the gel on at the same time?
> What do you think, hopefully someone answers today since i wanna do this for tomorrow
> 
> Oh I have 3c/4a hair almost SL in most places EL in the rest... ITS SUPER SUPER THICK... i can take one quarter of my head and make a decent pony tail for a whole head... thickness wise, not length.




indaricanyour question was answered on the wash and go thread


----------



## Ladybelle

So, I bc'd on Oct 7 and went to the barbershop today to get it shaped. My barber was FINE! Tall, handsome, beard, older than me. Just my type.   I don't plan on cutting my hair anymore, but I WILL be taking my son back to get his hair cut there and the next time I planning on putting the heels on. 

Anyway, back on topic. Today is the first day I've worn my BC in public. It feels like everyone is looking at me. I can say this, you definitely have to be confident to rock a TWA.  It pushes me out of my comfort zone, which is a good thing. 

I also stopped and got some mac makeup and big earrings. I feel my face has got to be on point with this TWA. 

anyone relate?


----------



## pookaloo83

wrong thread...


----------



## Fab_Nikki

EEEEEK!  Tomorrow is my one year naturalversary!!!!!!!!!!! I have no plans...I want to length check but I do NOT want to flat iron my hair.  OMG I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## glamchick84

Ladybelle said:


> So, I bc'd on Oct 7 and went to the barbershop today to get it shaped. My barber was FINE! Tall, handsome, beard, older than me. Just my type.   I don't plan on cutting my hair anymore, but I WILL be taking my son back to get his hair cut there and the next time I planning on putting the heels on.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. Today is the first day I've worn my BC in public. It feels like everyone is looking at me. I can say this, you definitely have to be confident to rock a TWA.  It pushes me out of my comfort zone, which is a good thing.
> 
> I also stopped and got some mac makeup and big earrings. I feel my face has got to be on point with this TWA.
> 
> anyone relate?



Same here, I am five months post bc and wore my twa out for the first time like a week ago. I am not confident at all with short hair.  (not to mention i am 8 months pregnant). I am dam ugly right now


----------



## Skiggle

I have been MIA for months. But I will start to update during middle of November after I take out these big kinky twists. My Natural Hairversary is on Nov 26..I'm excited. Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Zaz

It's been a year (well almost, I'm a month early) since I flat ironed my hair for the first time so I did a comparison. I felt like my hair hadn't really been growing because my wash n gos pretty much look the same as they did last year. I also felt I did a lot of damage to my hair this summer with swimming, not detangling often, no DCs... overall I'd been mistreating it a bit because I spent a lot of time away from home and my regular routine. So I was somewhat pleasantly surprised by these. 














P.S there was a thread about naturals' true length, flat ironed vs pulling, and my pulled hair is definitely longer than my flat ironed hair, pulled I'm past BSB, straightened I graze APL. Maybe because I can't get to the roots, so now I know not to get too excited by the pulled hair length


----------



## indarican

Hey all i have a question! I just BC'd a couple weeks ago (although i keep finding relaxed ends UGH) and i have been daily cowashing and rocking a WNG puff. my hair hasnt really been tangled, im able to get my hand through. Very little snags with the shower comb. My hair wasnt breaking very litte shed hair. But i have SOOOOO SOOOOOO SOOOOO many SSK's there like everywhere. I know they are probably from the WNG's but realistically that is the only style that i can do right now. i tried the bantu knot out and i looked like Bozo the clown. And im not sure how you ladies are stretching out your hair without the blow dryer. I used the blow dryer for the first time yesterday. half way through i was having a panic attack. I would really perfer not to do that any more, especially since parts of my hair REQUIRE gel that i would need to wash out at least every two days.
any suggestions?


----------



## pookaloo83

indarican said:


> Hey all i have a question! I just BC'd a couple weeks ago (although i keep finding relaxed ends UGH) and i have been daily cowashing and rocking a WNG puff. my hair hasnt really been tangled, im able to get my hand through. Very little snags with the shower comb. My hair wasnt breaking very litte shed hair. But i have SOOOOO SOOOOOO SOOOOO many SSK's there like everywhere. I know they are probably from the WNG's but realistically that is the only style that i can do right now. i tried the bantu knot out and i looked like Bozo the clown. And im not sure how you ladies are stretching out your hair without the blow dryer. I used the blow dryer for the first time yesterday. half way through i was having a panic attack. I would really perfer not to do that any more, especially since parts of my hair REQUIRE gel that i would need to wash out at least every two days.
> any suggestions?



indarican how long is your bc'd hair? I sometimes stretch by blowdrying with the tension method. Holding my hair taut while waving the blowdryer up and down the length. Or putting the hair in braids to stretch it out


----------



## indarican

pookaloo83 said:


> @indarican how long is your bc'd hair? I sometimes stretch by blowdrying with the tension method. Holding my hair taut while waving the blowdryer up and down the length. Or putting the hair in braids to stretch it out


 
I tried the stretching with the blowdryer, but i really dont want to use the heat, plus when i tried my hair reverted... ( i sweat on my scalp)
Also i cant cornrow... i can do the little girl braids, but my hair is so thick they dont stay, they just unravel or rather Poof out

its about shoulder length, when its stretched


----------



## Ladybelle

glamchick84 said:


> Same here, I am five months post bc and wore my twa out for the first time like a week ago. I am not confident at all with short hair.  (not to mention i am 8 months pregnant). I am dam ugly right now


 

glamchick84 I bet you are just as cute as can be with your bc and baby bump! Congrats!  You make the hairstyle, it doesn't make you!  At least that's what I've been telling myself and it's been working, I've gotten tons of compliments since I decided to just rock the bc without fear.


----------



## queenbree

After an 11 month transition, I BC'd today! I'm pleased with the way it turned out. I'll be back later to add pics!

ETA: here's the pics!





The hair at the top is 3c.





The hair at the back is 4a.


----------



## Platinum

queenbree said:


> After an 11 month transition, I BC'd today! I'm pleased with the way it turned out. I'll be back later to add pics!



Congratulations!


----------



## Platinum

I'm back in tree braids for a while. My friend in New York braided for me this past weekend. She did a better job than the braid shop back home. I think I'm going to do the Crown and Glory method during the winter months (or perhaps all of 2012).


----------



## glamchick84

Ladybelle said:


> glamchick84 I bet you are just as cute as can be with your bc and baby bump! Congrats!  You make the hairstyle, it doesn't make you!  At least that's what I've been telling myself and it's been working, I've gotten tons of compliments since I decided to just rock the bc without fear.



Thanks for the encouraging words.  I have yet to get any compliments only stares


----------



## glamchick84

queenbree your hair is gorgeous


----------



## MA2010

Hey ladies! 

I haven't been in this thread in a hot minute. I love all the updates and beautiful heads of hair!


----------



## Dominicanatural

indarican said:


> Hey all i have a question! I just BC'd a couple weeks ago (although i keep finding relaxed ends UGH) and i have been daily cowashing and rocking a WNG puff. my hair hasnt really been tangled, im able to get my hand through. Very little snags with the shower comb. My hair wasnt breaking very litte shed hair. But i have SOOOOO SOOOOOO SOOOOO many SSK's there like everywhere. I know they are probably from the WNG's but realistically that is the only style that i can do right now. i tried the bantu knot out and i looked like Bozo the clown. And im not sure how you ladies are stretching out your hair without the blow dryer. I used the blow dryer for the first time yesterday. half way through i was having a panic attack. I would really perfer not to do that any more, especially since parts of my hair REQUIRE gel that i would need to wash out at least every two days.
> any suggestions?



Hi Indarican! Have you experimented with twists? Of course this depends on the length, but I definitely look crazy with bantu knot outs, but love twist outs. Also, I've found that a bit of castor oil thinned out with extra virgin olive oil is perfect for applying at my end after my leave in to prevent SSK's. The oil provides lubrication so my strands just glide along side one another vs getting tangled. Hope this helps!


----------



## queenbree

glamchick84 said:


> queenbree your hair is gorgeous



Aww thanks!


----------



## Foxglove

Ugh, Naptural85 has some seriously gorgeous hair. Sipping on some haterade right now *sigh*
http://youtu.be/fu7e1NyJl18


----------



## SmilingElephant

I haven't posted in here in forever!

You guys...my hair has grown so much and so fast I feel like a veteran already! I can now smoothe my hair back into a ponytail without a headband to hold down the canopy! 

I seriously LOVE being natural!


----------



## queenbree

Last night was the first time I styled my hair since going natural, and it didn't go so well. I washed my hair with Donna Marie Superlatherlicious shampoo, DC'd w/ AOHSR, used KCKT as a leave in, and applied KCCC. I didn't get white balls on my hair or anything, but my hair ended up being dry as a bone today. I even misted my hair and added oil to it this morning & it still ended up dry. I must admit I'm feeling a bit discouraged right now....


----------



## Foxglove

queenbree said:


> Last night was the first time I styled my hair since going natural, and it didn't go so well. I washed my hair with Donna Marie Superlatherlicious shampoo, DC'd w/ AOHSR, used KCKT as a leave in, and applied KCCC. I didn't get white balls on my hair or anything, but my hair ended up being dry as a bone today. I even misted my hair and added oil to it this morning & it still ended up dry. I must admit I'm feeling a bit discouraged right now....



You may need to add another step of sealing with an oil/butter after using your leave in. This will help seal in your moisture
Also, the amount of KCCC you used may have something to do with how dry your hair feels today
In addition, make sure you're sleeping with a sleep bonnet/scarf


----------



## indarican

Almost a full year relaxer free!!! My style for the next couple of months.. The puff!!!


----------



## felic1

you guys are so sweet......


----------



## KurlyNinja

Can I get a drumroll please?

I would like to announce after 20 months of no relaxer I can finally not only put my hair in a ponytail, but I can also bun my natural unstretched hair! 

I feel like I've been waiting for this day forever! Even though my hair still feels short to me, it makes me happy to know I'm making goals.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I am officially one week natural lol

I am definitely style challenged.

My hair is a lot more curlier than I expected, and also looser in some areas than I expected. 

I did buy like 3 beanie hats yesterday from H&M.
I will definitely be rocking them during this winter weather.


----------



## destine2grow

I am 13 months post relaxer and 4 months natural. I feel like my hair has grown very little but I do have some breakage. I think it is due to dryness. I got lazy and was not moisturizing my hair like I should. 

I also can't find a shampoo that is not stripping and doesn't make my hair hard. I guess i should go back to cowashing like everyday. I only did that the first month. I love how my twist out turned out.

I have like 2 in of hair on the side and 2.5 on top and about1.5-2 in in the back. However one hair in the back is shorter. I am babying that area and trying to keep my hands out of that area. 

I really want to do something to my hair so that I am not constantly playing with it. This is the biggest problem for me. How are you ladies wearing your hair? I can't wait til I can put my hair in a ponytail!!!


----------



## -PYT

destine2grow  How about Shea Moisture's Moisture Retention Shampoo?  It leaves my hair feeling so good I don't feel the urge to even condition afterward...even though I do out of habit anyway   Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo is sulfate free as well and feels great.


----------



## destine2grow

PYT I haven't tried either one but I will. I have also heard good things about creme of nature argan oil shampoo. Have your tried it? Its also sulfate free.


----------



## -PYT

Sure haven't.  I'm trying to stick to what I know after skipping around for two years trying out different products to find out what I liked


----------



## LoveisYou

I really like the mixed chicks leave in


----------



## destine2grow

PYT thats what I need to do. 

Have any of you ladies tried rollersetting short hair?


----------



## pookaloo83

I have been using Giovanni's Teat Tree Triple Treat. I love it, The only shampoo that I use.


----------



## destine2grow

pookaloo83 I have never tried the shampoo but I love the conditioner


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 28 months post today.  Not sure if I'm consideredly newly natural.  Is there a natural veterans thread?


----------



## gvin89

Wow!  It's been 6 months since I BC'd.  I love being natural and am so thankful for all the tips given through this forum!!!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I cant wait until I have enough hair for a pony tail so styling will get a tad easier.


----------



## kittenz

I've been natural just over a week now  I have a lot more to learn.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I cant believe how fast my hair is growing. Ive been fully natural for 7 months and its growing like a weed. 

When I first bc'd it looked like this





Now 





The puff is now my go to style


----------



## indarican

just picked up my Half wig... gotta get this moisture on point without doing all these cowashes, i love to  cowash but the SSK are ridiculous im kinda scared im going to get to APL then have to chop it all off... so not what i want. So im going to try my hand at this baggying thing and see if this works for a bit. plus im getting really frustrated with my puff so the half wig will help me stay the heck out my head.


----------



## Foxglove

Didn't realize I made 3 years post relaxer. December 3rd marked 3 years


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I'm going to b getting temporary locs in feb for 2.5 months. My goal is to b full apl by may! Fingers crossed! Happy new year!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## lucy

lucy said:


> Hi ladies, I just found this thread. I am finally natural. Well...almost. I have a little texturized hair around the perimeter. I had planned to transition and trim, but apparently I was off the mark. Long story short, I BC'd yesterday, at 3mos post. I have some really short sections and I don't want to cut down to a Caesar, so I'm getting some synthetic box braids to grow out a little bit.  My texture seems to be about a 4z and I have alot of shrinkage.  I don't know which products will give me a little moisture, and I have soo much to learn. I am going to read this whole thread seeking advice. please feel free to share any advice u may have for me.



Hi again ladies... I posted here a few months back when I first bc, and I am finally rocking my twa.  Today is my first day wearing it to work, and just wanted to share with you ladies.  I am soo happy so far on this journey.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

lucy:  CUTENESS!!!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

oooh oooh, me!  I'm 21 months post and 1 week natchall!  Lovin' it.  Got a lot of issues with moisture retention, though.  Using the Curly Girl method for fractal curls.  According to "the experts" (people at Devachan and MahoganyCurls LOL) you have to keep doing it for a while for your hair to reach the "Optimal moisture level"  I hope that's not like the golden fleece or the lost ark...


----------



## missjones

I flat ironed my hair for the first time since I BCed . Pics in fotki, see Curly Girl.

I'm about to trim my ends, they need it erplexed


----------



## toinette

I have only ever washed my hair loose twice since September. Today was the second time and never again! I shaved my head/BC'ed on NYE 2010 and I kept all my 6 inches so thats all the hair that i have. I usually wash and DC in twists, and wear a wig over it. But today I got the genius idea to do it loose and it was torture detangling and retwisting my hair afterwards.


----------



## Nuelle

I am 27 months post relaxer and just made APL. Here's to reaching BSL in 2012! 
This is maybe the third time I've straightened my hair since the BC. I'll be back to my twists and twist outs in a couple weeks. With all that hair though, I haven't been able to make a proper bun when not straightened. The nape is much longer than the front and the middle is thighly coiled.


----------



## MummysGirl

Happy New Year Ladies 

I'm a little over 3 years post relaxer 

I straightened my hair and trimmed it, I trimmed at least 1.5 inches at the back - I hadn't trimmed all year! I'm loving my ends now 

Here's a picture of my hair at 3 yrs post relaxer before and after straightening:





I had my hair in braids for a little over 2 months (Oct - Dec) and will be putting them back in braids this week 

HHG Ladies


----------



## Platinum

Great job MummysGirl 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Happy New Year Ladies
> 
> I'm a little over 3 years post relaxer
> 
> I straightened my hair and trimmed it, I trimmed at least 1.5 inches at the back - I hadn't trimmed all year! I'm loving my ends now
> 
> Here's a picture of my hair at 3 yrs post relaxer before and after straightening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my hair in braids for a little over 2 months (Oct - Dec) and will be putting them back in braids this week
> 
> HHG Ladies



Congratulations MG!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 30 months post today.  Here's my Jan 2012 pic...


https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...E/s640/Sheryl%27s%20Hair%20Pictures%20026.jpg


----------



## shadylane21

I am new bald! No transition, just bald! I kinda just decided I was ready for something new and told hubby to shave it off! I am super excited to see what grows out of this head! I have never really seen my natural hair since I have had a relaxer for as long as I can remember!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

shadylane21 said:


> I am new bald! No transition, just bald! I kinda just decided I was ready for something new and told hubby to shave it off! I am super excited to see what grows out of this head! I have never really seen my natural hair since I have had a relaxer for as long as I can remember!




wohooo girl congrats!!! saw your YT video!


----------



## Cheekychica

What is everyone using for styling and twisting? My HG (holy grail) no longer ships to Canada so I need to find something new.  

(and Sheamoisture products aren't available in Canada as far as I know)

Eta: Actually just found sheamoisture products on honeyfig.com so..recommend away


----------



## Foxglove

Cheekychica said:


> What is everyone using for styling and twisting? My HG (holy grail) no longer ships to Canada so I need to find something new.
> 
> (and Sheamoisture products aren't available in Canada as far as I know)
> 
> Eta: Actually just found sheamoisture products on honeyfig.com so..recommend away



Does Qhemet Biologics ship to Canadia?


----------



## Cheekychica

Foxglove said:


> Does Qhemet Biologics ship to Canadia?



Foxglove Yes they do. I used to use the Amla & Heavy cream then stopped for whatever reason. 

I ordered the LCL Terresentials mud wash. I was also eyeing the Pura cupuucu butter but based on reviews I don't think it's similar to the Mozeke I loved.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

You hair looks great MummysGirl 

What flatiron and products did you use?


----------



## devin

I'm still transitioning. It's been 12 1/2 months now. I plan to bc next year. I have definitely had my share on difficulties, but I am excited!


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all, it's been a while. Took my braids out and trimmed 0.5-1.5 inches to get rid of split ends
Here's my hair in a gelled pony with a phony puff






Braidout pony with a phony puff





Regular puff with my own hair





My first bun with my own hair!


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful Foxglove!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks mrsjohnson75 (Hair Twin!!) 

DC with ORS Replenishing Con, Leave In - Giovanni Direct, Heat protectant - IC (in the pink clear bottle) and I used my sister's flat iron. I don't own a flat iron yet, it was a very good one because I did a maximum of three passes on each section. 



mrsjohnson75 said:


> You hair looks great MummysGirl
> 
> What flatiron and products did you use?


----------



## pookaloo83

How y'all dern?


----------



## MummysGirl

HI pookaloo83


----------



## SherylsTresses

Here's my flat iron update at 2 years and 6 months.  I posted them in another thread as well...


----------



## mrsjohnson75

@SherylsTresses you are cute AND


Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

mrsjohnson75 said:


> @SherylsTresses you are cute AND
> 
> 
> Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!



Awwweee thanks Mrs. Johnson...!!!    I try for soon to be 43 years old.


----------



## gvin89

It's been 2 years and 3 days since my last relaxer.  I am so psyched!


----------



## reeko43

I know this may have been asked many times before so please bear with me.  Since my hair is mostly one length all over after my chop it seems to fall in layers.  Will this grow out naturally or do I need to get a cut?  What have some of you done regarding this?


----------



## ojemba

Hi ladies, 

I'm happy to join this tread. I look foward to this new journey in my HHJ. It's now time to grow, grow, grow my natural hair.  I'v attached the tread with my BC info. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15694541&posted=1#post15694541


----------



## Anew

i'm not officially 2 years natural until the 18th of this month, but I took this latest pic last week

i had just taken a week old weave out and just gathered my hair into a puff, I had to pick my son up from school lol... didn't comb it out or anything


----------



## LoveisYou

N/m wrong thread


----------



## TruMe

Anew - WOW!  I hope to get that much growth!


----------



## MummysGirl

Wow Anew!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

SherylsTresses Wow!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

A couple of pictures from the last week... I'll be putting my hair back in braids in a couple of days. This is a busy year for me... and I've found the best way to care for my hair in braids so 2012 is my year of extensions (braids) - http://youtu.be/lqHJj9yQbFE

Bun:




Braidout on blowdried hair:




HHG Ladies


----------



## morehairplease

Anew do you mind me asking if your twa was a blowout in the pic you shared?

Many thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## Anew

morehairplease said:


> Anew do you mind me asking if your twa was a blowout in the pic you shared?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee



It was. I went to the salon to get it washed and cut, that was about 2 months after my BC. This was taken the same day, before the salon visit


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Is there a current and thread on what is popular to define curls with? im not natural yet but i might BC soon. If not, ill create a new one.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

bump..........


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

I'd like to know too!


----------



## -PYT

Try the search function...maybe search curl definition? I'm positive there have been threads on it


----------



## Nerd.

Today is my second day as a natural!! I Big Chopped at 12am yesterday morning on my b-day 

I transitioned for 32 months (2 years, 8 months). As I snipped away the  remaining relaxed ends, my hair started to reveal its true texture. My  hair is mostly 4a, but my bangs are a 3b/3c. I was NOT expecting that:

















When my hair is completely dry it all blends in and looks the  same texture, so thats good.  I have never cut my own hair before. It was such an exhilarating experience, one that I will *never* forget.

What a LONG journey, I am so happy to be on the natural side!!!!  
 I cannot stop smiling


----------



## Anew

First twist out as a natural, and I'm officially 2 years natural!!!


----------



## Hairness

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking in this thread since before my BC.  I'm going to officially join soon.  In the meantime, I'd like to ask a question.  This winter was particularly difficult for me.  My hair was dry, dry, DRY!  What had worked for me all year, did not work for me in the winter.  It was a learning experience for sure and I'm still learning how to take consider, humectants and dew points.

The question:

How do you moisturize (and with what) without your hair feeling greasy?  I spray my hair with water and seal with oils and sometimes shea butter (specifically: Jane Carter's Nourish & Shine) and just to touch my hair leaves a shiny residue on my hands.  It gets on my phone and I've stained clothing.  

My hair is soft and healthy but LAAAWWDD is it greasy! 

Please help me to get the moisture without the greasy feeeling.

TIA


----------



## destine2grow

Hey ladies I am a newly natural. My one year anniversary is 6/19. My hair did not retain a lot of length. This was definitely a tough year.

I also didn't put in as much work as I should. I vow to change that. I have been doing the CG method for almost two weeks. I like it so far.

I have not really use PS but I am going to change that. The man problem for me is I can't keep my hands out of my hair.

How do you ladies handle the HIYH syndrom? Also are any of you ladies doing the CG method?


----------



## thehappyserver

destine2grow said:
			
		

> I can't keep my hands out of my hair.
> 
> How do you ladies handle the HIYH syndrom?



I am having the same problem! I would like to know the answer to this as well! Lol


----------



## Darenia

destine2grow I cant claim to be CG, I use the basic principles for my W&Gs. After my wash I leave in my conditioner to define my curls and follow up w/ my oils to seal.

Hairness I haven't found a solution for oily hair, but it doesn't bother me. My hair soaks it up my the end of the day.

Oh and when y'all fine a cure for hand in hair let me know...


----------



## Hairness

Darenia said:


> @Hairness I haven't found a solution for oily hair, but it doesn't bother me. My hair soaks it up my the end of the day.


 
Darenia; Thanks for your response. I wish oil would be soaked up by my hair but its not and my hair stays oily. One time my "hairdresser" was trying to comb through my hair and she was complaining about the oil. She said I shouldn't use so much because it can clog my pores. She showed me how her hands that were covered with oil. When she was done with my hair, she showed me how to "properly" apply a small amount of oil and a small amount of butter. The next day I woke up and my hair was as dry a dying weeds!

I feel my hair is moisturized now but I could surely do without the oil residue. It gets on everything. Sigh.....


----------



## Darenia

^^ what oils are you using?


----------



## Hairness

I'm using Almond oil and Olive Oil (and some Jojoba oil).  I added the olive oil over the winter because my hair was so dry.  I think I will remix without it.  I recently added a tablespoon of glycerin oil since the dew points have come up some.  

What oils do you use?  What's your hair type?  I'm pretty sure I'm a 4b with medium to fine strands.  tia


----------



## Darenia

Ah ha! EVOO that will do it. I only use EVOO when I DC, it is too oily for regular styling.  For my daily styling I only use coconut oil or grapeseed. They are inexpensive and I can just get them at the grocery store.  I would like to try jojoba oil one day.

I honestly don't know my hair type and I have recently decided not to worry about it. That whole system has too much inaccuracy and drama surrounding it.

ETA: I'm actually affraid to even think what I am cause folks get a lil scary on here.


----------



## diadall

Not newly natural but...

I just wet my hair and applied conditioner. The ends are curly but the roots and base looks like cotton.

What da heck going on? What can I do get the roots like the rest?

Dont most people have the opposite problem?


----------



## destine2grow

diadall said:
			
		

> Not newly natural but...
> 
> I just wet my hair and applied conditioner. The ends are curly but the roots and base looks like cotton.
> 
> What da heck going on? What can I do get the roots like the rest?
> 
> Dont most people have the opposite problem?



I have the same problem in the front of my hair. I aslo notice that part is the frizziest.


----------



## Hairness

Darenia said:


> Ah ha! *EVOO that will do it.* I only use EVOO when I DC, it is too oily for regular styling. For my daily styling I only use coconut oil or grapeseed. They are inexpensive and I can just get them at the grocery store. I would like to try jojoba oil one day.
> 
> I honestly don't know my hair type and I have recently decided not to worry about it. That whole system has too much inaccuracy and drama surrounding it.
> 
> ETA: *I'm actually affraid to even think what I am cause folks get a lil scary on here.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for you answer. I got rid of the EVOO and my hair is moisturized and not greasy! Yeah! I just used Almond Oil, Aloe Vera Juice and some Glycerin. My hair is soft, moisturized and not greasy! (Also I DC'd with heat which I never do and I think that helped too).
> 
> I'll keep this up...until the weather changes...
> 
> I'm still kind of new on these boards and I don't post much. I'm content to lurk and learn. I think I missed the scary hair-typing threads. I only asked because something that's really light and works great on a 2a head my not work on my 4b head and vice versa. That's all. A lot of people recommend products here but if their hair is completely different from my hair, then I would have to consider that as to whether I should buy that product or not.
> 
> I was on a curly hairboard recently (can't remember which one) and everyone had their hair type and regimen right under their name. I found that helpful.
> 
> Lastly, I know that even if someone has the exact same hair type as mine, a product still might not have the same effect, ectera, ectera....
> 
> HHJ!


----------



## ecadnacmc

Darenia
Lol! I feel the same way about the hair typing thing. I just picked 4a so that I wouldn't be stoned.  My observations are that if u try to claim anything else  other than 4a/4b u will be immediately attacked.


----------



## gvin89

Today is my nappaversary! Last year on this day, I visited a natural stylist for a consultation and a rod set on my then 14-month post transitioning hair only to make the brave decision to let go of my apl relaxed hair. I was left with about 3 inches of hair and a little shell shock. However, it ended up being a wonderful beginning to a new me! I'm glad I made the decision to BC and I absolutely LOVE my natural hair! It wasn't easy and I hit a few roadblocks, had a few major setbacks.  Even still - I have NO regrets! Discovered I was SL in January and hope to be APL by the end of the year...next I have to get over being style-challenged.


----------



## growingbrown

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Today is my nappaversary! Last year on this day, I visited a natural stylist for a consultation and a rod set on my then 14-month post transitioning hair only to make the brave decision to let go of my apl relaxed hair. I was left with about 3 inches of hair and a little shell shock. However, it ended up being a wonderful beginning to a new me! I'm glad I made the decision to BC and I absolutely LOVE my natural hair! It wasn't easy and I hit a few roadblocks, had a few major setbacks.  Even still - I have NO regrets! Discovered I was SL in January and hope to be APL by the end of the year...next I have to get over being style-challenged.



Today makes 1 year since i big chop as well! Congrats. This has been a wonderful HHJ!


----------



## Darenia

gvin89 & growingbrown Congratulations Ladies!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hi Ladies,

I'm just checking to see how everybody is doing. My hair is awesome  and I love it more and more each day . Its getting bigger and I have my technique down...FINALLY! I'm also getting some hang time .

I'll be 3 years post relaxer in June so I guess I won't qualify to post here in the newly natural thread. However I will be around and I'll keep my fotki updated. 

Here's a couple of pics of my hair now. I have more pics of my hair from this month in my fotki Ablum Month 20 (34 months post relaxer).

Take Care!:heart2:


----------



## TruMe

mrsjohnson75 - Beautiful.


----------



## Hairness

Monday was my Nappaversery!  1 year!  Yeah!!


----------



## TruMe

Congrats Hairness!  I am right behind you.


----------



## Hairness

TruMe said:


> Congrats @Hairness! I am right behind you.


 
Thanks TruMe!!!  What are your plans?!  I flat-ironed my hair and gave myself a little trim.  Since it was a rainy week, it was a frizzy mess in no time.

I've learned a lot in this 1 year and I feel like I have a lot more to learn.  Things my hair liked, it doesn't like anymore or at least it's no longer working.  I've come to the conclusion that glycerin is just too difficult for me to use right now.  If the dew points or too low, it drys out my hair so that it feels like straw....if it's too high, your hair swells up to epic proportions!  Sometimes the dew points swing high and low from one day to the next!  I'm getting off the glycerin roller coaster.  I will re-visit when the dew points stabalize.  I'm tired of being a frizzy mess.

HHG!


----------



## TruMe

Hairness - Nothing special, I love my curly hair so there really isn't anything different I will do.  I would like to flat iron my hair one time for Thanksgiving but feel I may chicken out by then, lol.  I would really like to be able to find those staple ingredients that my hair likes and be able to stick with those.  I have no idea.  I just use what is working at the time but don't have anything recorded that I can easily tell someone what works for my hair and when.


----------



## WriterGirl

Been stalking this thread for almost 2 years and so glad that now I can join you guys.

BC'd on 5/18 after almost 16 months. So happy not to deal with two textures. Yay!

Here's my first fro!











Have other pics in my BC thread here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=620409


----------



## Julessy

((Saying Hey to all the newly natural ladies in here))


*When you BCd *
April 30, 2012

*How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd *
Close to 11 months post relaxer

*Have you been natural before? *Yes...a long time ago as a young girl. I believe I got my first relaxer when I was in middle school. *When?* I was about twelve years-old
*Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness *
My hair type is 4A in the front, crown, and sides, and maybe 4B in the back. The curls are much tighter and coiler in the back of my head than the front. When hair is wet, I have about 30-40% shrinkage and when fully dried, I have about 70% shrinkage.

*Your current regimen *
Shampoo 1-2X a month
Cowash every 5 days or once a week
Deep condition weekly
Moisturize (with either product or just spritz bottle) when needed...seal in moisture with coconut oil
Clarify 1X a month
Protein treatment 1X a month
Trim when needed
Protective styles 80% of the time
Scalp massages daily
Castor oil application to edges 2X a week
Detangle with a tool only on wash/cowash day

*Your favorite styles *
Any kind of protective style that I can do with my current length of hair. I love flat twist updo styles (currently rocking this as we speak) and mini twists. My hair is ear length so there isn't much I can do as far as styles. Other styles I like are twist outs and bantu knot outs. 


*Your current length and goal length *
My hair is about ear length in the front and sides and close to neck length in the back. I would love to be waist length one day...I have a long way to go

*Your photo album, if any *
Pics are attached


----------



## nomadpixi

So sorry my pic didn't show up. Here is my necklace headband I was talking about. My hair is much longer now, but this is one of those things I stumbled upon early in my journey that helped me stop feeling like a boy/plucked chicken.


----------



## Hairness

When you BCd 
5/7/11

How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd 
9 months

Have you been natural before? When? 
Yes. I grew up natural. I got my first perm at approx. 20 yo. I was natural again for 4 years around 1998 or so. I kept my hair in a twa.

Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size, density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down, etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and regimen's possible effectiveness 
I'm 4b. My hair is medium to fine and it looks thick because it's dense. I have all sort curls on my head. I have tiny coffee stirrer curls, looser near dime-sized curls and some sections with seemingly no curls at all. When I do my hair, I can feel my hair going from one texture to another. Freshly washed and unstyled, it looks like an afro.

I have lots of shrinkage, maybe 75%.

Right now, my hair grows out. I don't know how long it will have to be grow to "hang" down....if that will ever happen.

Your current regimen 
I shampoo with Shea Moisture Raw Shea butter Moisture Retention Shampoo (diluted). I clarify approx. once a month with Joico K-Pak Clarify Chelating Shampoo (diluted). Once or twice a month I use Replenishing Conditioner for protein.

I conditioned every week with Joico K-Pak Moisture Intense Hydrator. I added olive oil and aloe vera juice. I used this for over a year. 

I just started conditioning with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque (one week). So far, I like this better. Also, I can buy it on the ground and it’s less expensive.

My leave in is KCKT in Kimmaytube’s formula. 

I use my own oil mixes and Jane Carter’s Nourish and Shine.

I used JBCO + lavender E.O + sage + peppermint on my edges for over a year. Now I use a growth butter by Tiiva. I use the JBCO mix on my crown, not sure if I will continue.

That’s all I can think of right now.

Your favorite styles 
I moisturize and twist my hair at night. I style it in a protective style everyday for work using my hands and fingers. I only comb my hair once a week on shampoo day. I love twist outs but rarely wear them. Often on the weekend I make smaller twists and wear them in an updo.
Your current length and goal length 
Some of it is collar bone length, neck length or cheekbone length. My bangs go to my lips.

Your photo album, if any
No album. I have yet to figure out how to post photos on this forum. I’ll figure it out eventually

I’ve been luking on this thread since before my BC. I’m glad to officially join!!![/


----------



## Hairness

Yesterday I shampooed and conditioned my hair. I used Kinky Curly Knot Today alone as my leave in without the Kimmaytube oils added. Today, my hair looks awful! It's not moisturized and feels "rough" to the touch. It looks like I let my hair dry with no product on it! Also, when I was using the KCKT, it had no slip....thank goodness I detangled before washing.

What kind of leave in is everyone using that slip and moisturized your hair?

Tia


----------



## TruMe

Hairness - Love, love, love Mixed Chicks Leave-In.  Makes my hair shiny and defined.


----------



## Hairness

TruMe said:


> @Hairness - Love, love, love Mixed Chicks Leave-In. Makes my hair shiny and defined.


 
Thanks TruMe!!!  I'm going to look for that!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies! It's been ages!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hope you're all good. My hair's in extensions right now (till mid october). I'll install one more time (early november) then back to my hair in 2013 

I'm now on youtube (www.youtube.com/HealthyDury), come say hi ... and subscribe


----------



## NJoy

Bumping for more activity from new newly naturals like me.



Where ya at?  Check in so that we can compare notes as we go thru this together.


----------



## CHI10

When you BCd
6 months post relaxer (jan 2011)



How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd
see above



Have you been natural before? When?
yes...at the age of 1o and younger lol



Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics (strand size,  density, curl diameter, amount of shrinkage, growth pattern-up/down,  etc.) - a detailed description can help in evaluating product and  regimen's possible effectiveness
type 4



Your current regimen
i don't have much of one.. i try to wash and DC once a week



Your favorite styles
puffs and buns



Your current length and goal length
last i checked...APL



Your photo album, if any


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Wow, I can't believe how fast time has flown! I just wanted to say thank you to all the ladies in the thread for sharing your style ideas, regimens, struggles, and triumphs with us. I'm so glad to be a graduate of this thread!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

When you BCd: 09/16/2012
How many months post-relaxer were you when you BCd: im not sure but i think 7 mths post
Have you been natural before? Yep When? Till i was 15 and then 20-21
Your hair type, preferably your hair's characteristics 
-strand size: fine
-density: thin 
-curl diameter: tight curls, 
-amount of shrinkage: idk
-growth pattern-up/down: up
Your current regimen: washing a few times a week. just took out a weave i installed immediately after BCing so im experimenting right now.
Your favorite styles: dont have one..
Your current length and goal length: waistlength ultimately
Your photo album: my fotki hasnt been updated in a while


----------



## indarican

Having a bad week... just took my twists out and my hair has not grown at all it seems... My hair has been in constant PS styles for the past year and I am no where near APL... I did get a slight trim that put me to CB length about 4 months ago. ugh just want to give up.
I mean for being past 2 years post relaxer i really wanted to be past this stage.


----------



## Hairness

My hair didn't take forever to detangle today.  I used a new deep conditioner, Jessicurl Deep Treatment instead of She Moisture Deep Mask or something like that.  It has no slip whatsoever.  The Jessicurl made combing my hair much easier.  I think I used about 1/2 of the 8 oz bottle...ok, I exaggrate....  So this made things go faster!  I'm grateful for that!  (I just wish the price was better.)


----------



## Meemee6223

Bumping this thread! I need help with ssks! What to do?


----------



## Hairness

Go to the Struggling with your natural hair thread.  They're very helpful there.


----------

